# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  My warped reality

## mark

Hello everyone

So I have decided to keep my journal on here in an attempt to keep me using it. My reasons for this is because I have every now and then I have forgot to enter dreams into my diary due to some stressful events that occoured latley.

So to give a little bit of info about me. Im 23 live in Newcastle England. I am currently working for a bank which is ok ...pays the bills I guess. I have visited this site alot just have not posted to many things lol. 

How this will work. 

Normal dreams will be in Black
Lucid dreams will be in Blue
Hypnagogic Imagery will be in Magenta
Commentry will be in Green
Goals I set myself will be in Red

Please feel free to comment if you wish to..your opinions will be more than welcome and any tips on structure or anything like that will be much appreciated.

thanks

----------


## mark

6th January 2007

*My first journal entry and first lucid dream*  :smiley: 


Im in a old fashioned living room with red and brown flowery patterned wall paper. There is a worn browny colour chair next to the TV simillar to the one out of the matrix. In the centre of the room is a shower basin filled with water. I am washing a small animal its about the size a a king prawn and has the head of a Elephant and the body of a prawn. Its colour swerled between pink and purple.

I thought that this was not right infact this was insane then it hit me and I shouted "Dam im dreaming!!" I looked at my hand and had a extra finger coming out of my little finger. I looked again this time I had 8 fingers. I looked around everything began to fade slowly. (I had read that spining helps clear things up) I span but I did not work and tried again this time it work a treat and everything was very clear.

My first thought was flying! I ran outside and found myself in a industrial estate surrounded by porta cabins. I pushed off the ground about a 5 or 6 inches but my brother grabed mmy arm and said "what are you doing, you cant do that" I pushed him off me and sprang into the air so fast it shocked me. Everything was bluring past blue and white then I landed hard on a beech and made a bit of a crater. The beech was dark and there were lots of little fires around, I could see people at the edge of my vision. I was standing next to a life gaurd hut like the ones from baywatch and behind it was a girl I liked. I tried to kiss her but woke up..

That waqs my first lucid dream I was so excited I never slept for the rest of the night and that week was one of the best weeks of my life  :smiley:

----------


## mark

7th January 2007

*Brief encounter with my Dad*

Im in a Jeep in the front seat and driving is a blond woman who I pressume to be my dads wife. In the back seats are 2 lads and my brother Shaun. We drive into a supermarket car park to pick up my dad.  He drops the shopping trolly and spills the contents everywere ...I wake up

----------


## mark

08 January 2007

*First annoying encounter with false awakening*

I woke up in my bed but everything was fuzzy kind of like I could not see  right. I had just assumed it was cbecause I was very tired but that was not the case.

I entered 2 lengthy dreams into my diary then went back to sleep only to find that I actually had  just dreamed this.

----------


## mark

9th January 2007

*Evil doctor

*I was someone else imn my dream. I am getting married (or am I? ...I cant remember if its me or if im at someone other persons wedding) The wedding is interupted by an announcement that a evil doctor has a space station filled with poison and he intends to release it and kill every one. I saved the world by flying up to the station in a rocket and blowing it up.*

Hasselhoff 

*I am in my house or something similar. I am in my mums room the walls have a strange pattern on them, like a target you would find omn a Archry range but only about 1 cm across. My mum, step dad and Shaun are laughing because Kurt D (a friend I have not seen in 7 years) and David Hasselhoff have circled all the patters with a green highligter pen then number them.

----------


## mark

10 January 2007

*Ex Girlfriend*

Im in the bath I know donna is comming to Newcastle (its were I live) for a massive wedding she is planning. I was determind not to get her a wedding pressent but I felt really guilty so I decided I would head to town to buy something for her. Im in Newcastle Eldon square (which is a large shopping center) I went into a shop and it was full of people on drugs and one man kept coming up to me asking if I wanted to by some Exctasy for my stomach (I have a condition that has caused me alot of pain latley).

I left that shop and bought some chocolates for her...but only cheap ones because im still angry at her. The shopping mall was being dressed up for the wedding. There was a Old lady walking around who was renting out small Huskie puppies. I rented 8 of them because I thought it would be nice for them to follow Donna down the aisle.

*Scart TV ??*

Steph gave me a Scart TV box (dont know what this is lol) it has 72 channels of High Def. I got it installed in time for Christmas.

*Lucid dream No2*

Tongiht I tried to WILD. I was lying there for a while and felt a strange tingling feeling. after a while I seemed to fall my bed this scared me so I sat up in bed. Everything was hazy and had a strange yellow/green tinge to it. I done some reality checks and realised I was dreaming. I picked up my phone and on the screen it had a picture of a forrest. I knew for sure I was dreaming now. I put my head against the screen and fell into the forrest. (I had read on here about someone shouting for weapons to appear) so I shouted for a shot gun and one appeared. I picked it out of the air and proceded to shoot some animals. I then decided I would see if I could find a part of my personality, I got slightly distracted by the view of the mountains in the distance which I thought to be beautiful. I continued looking for my personality. I came across a puddle of water and it formed its self into what I took to be my paranoia. It said something to me but I cant remember what he said. I think I may have asked it "why am I the way I am?" He then turned into Russel Brand and I lost lucidity. I woke up

----------


## mark

11th January 2007

*Team Rocket*

I think this dream was inspired by a post from someone who said he keeps dreaming of pokemon saying as I have not watched the thing for years.

I was at work sitting at my desk. There are alot of desks together so I can see my friends. I ask "has anyone ever seen that Pokemon Tul'loli'pop" Craig laugh "Dude come on man!!" I say "What lol I think its one of the good guys it killed team rocket"....I woke up

----------


## mark

13 January 2007

*David Hasselhoff dream 2*

Im at my auntie Susans she has bought a new bungalow. My cousin Amanda is pregnant and due soon. She goes out and we watch her leave as she gets into a silver car. Its dark out side my mum goes to get petrol leaving me, Shaun and David Hasselhoff to compare gleam/sparkle in our smiles...The Hoff wins

----------


## mark

14th January

*Long dream about a Alien

*Im Will smith but im white and there is someone else there...im not sure if they are male or female. A alien has invaded Earth, its massive and slimey and has the ability to control snakes. Im standing on a hill with a farmer who is wearing a Flat cap and a tweed jacket he has a shot gun and is pointing it down the hill at a woman with long dark hair who is wearing black PVC. He shoots her but it has no effect her arm turns into a long tenticle and comes racing towards us. He shoots again but I tell him its no use.

I am in a large sky scraper. It has a swimming pool on its roof. There is a press conference being held to announce the alien to the world. Everyone was laughing not taking it seriously. The woman in black is there again but she begins to loose her shape and the starts absorbing everyone in the room. We run as fast as we can onto the roof and into the swimming pool which is empty and because the floor is mad of glass it breaks and we fall through tunnels of brown and red. We choose to go to some place were this girl is filming a movie. I tell her that her friend (who is a woman) really needs to shave. She tells me that she is in love withh someone but this makes me really jealous. 

We look for the alien again but it catches us and starts to absorb us. I become elastic and start to chew my way out shouting "hell no!! you aint eating me"...I wake up

----------


## mark

20 Feb 2007*

World war 2 Lucid
*
Its been a while since I have entered anything..its been stressful so I have not slept well

im walking along the banks of the tyne admiring the huge floating poppy reeths. There are plans fighting in the sky and one of the crashes I run up to look, its a german plane.

I am in a cinema, a old one you see on TV with red drapes covering the walls. The seats are red too. Im not sure what is on the screen but I am trying to look at the people who are sitting down. I cant because they have no faces. I wonder why this is and realising im dreaming I get very very excited, its been a while! I then procede to run half way up the walls and back flip off them. I wonder if its possible to walk on the ceiling but ofcourse it was and I spent a while watching the people from the ceiling. I wake up

----------


## mark

18 March 2007

*Zombie Lucid*

Im in a Desert area there are some steel rusted stairs like the ones from Heroes that clair jumps from. I am being chased by some zombies. I am depratley looking for a gun and although there are loads of guns I cant find one that has any ammo.  One of the Zombies almost catches me but I find a gun at the last minute and shoot it..but the gun only has 3 bullets im really starting to panic now. 

The dream shifts im in a office it has light grey  walls and a dark grey or blue floor with light pine tables through out the large room. There are 3 Zombies 1 behing and 2 infront. I know this cant be real so I do a realtiy check and although my hands seem perfectly normal I try the breathing with your nose plugged it works but I had to do it 3 times to be sure. I punch the zombies and watch in amazment as the slowly as if in slow motin fly back through the air doing back flips.  I jump up onto a high table, take a running jump and float across all the tables and land gently on the floor. I really want to fly out side and had heard you could walk through walls in dreams so I tried to walk but got caught in the blackness...I wake up

*Fluffy bed

* I know im dreaming straight away. Im lying in a massive bed and the quilt is like a mountain its massive but its soft and really light. I notice there is a mirror and I had heard they are strange in dreams. I am facinated by the fact that when I touch my nose it looks like im touching everywere but my nose...I wake up

----------


## mark

19 March 2007
*
Frustration*

I am going to work there are a set of dorrs made of glass. I can see there is this girl behind the doors (someone from reall life who I have the biggest crush on) I have to tell her how important she is how beautiful I think she is. I opem the door but find that there is another door in its place. This gos on and on and I tell myself this is so typical. I find I get more and more frustrated and desprate.

*Castle*

I am looking to buy a house. The firwst house we look at is not good enough its kinda trampy. I end up buying a castle. It has a crypt you have to get to via a pully system. There is a ghost down there and it scares the hell out of me.

----------


## mark

20 March 2007
*
Work*

Im sitting at a group of four desk at work. the cumputers next to me are empty. I have 3 pink T-shirts lined up on my desk just incase I have to change. The Cleaners have locked the main doors but have opened the side doors and because of this a freezing breeze comes blowing through the office. 

I look at the pictures on the intranet. There is a picture of a dog, a fat pitbull that is white with a brown patch on its head. It is eating ham off a plate on a kitchen table.

Stu sits next to mein his pink/brown t-shirt. He tells me him and becca broke up, he feels really bad. I feel slightly uncomfortable becuase im not sure what to say to him but I tell him these things are comlicated. He drinks some coke from a plastic cup then pours the rest of it into a can.

*Interview*


I am young maybe 9 or 10 I am walking down a lane and going back home. Its a cold and bright day. There is frost on the ground

The dream shifts. I am a camera man in a small compact hallway. The stairs are bare and the wood is spattered with white paint. I knock on the door to interview my dads wife about how she is dealing with my dads death and for her to tell his story.

----------


## mark

21 March 2007

These dreams are hazy

*Evolution*

Im talking to some people, maybe work friends, that 1. we are not the top of the evolutionary tree and 2 dinosaurs maybe because they evolved into birds?

*Asda job application*

I filled in a application for for Asda (a supermarket) We were called into a class room by a old teacherof mine to discuss the results of our application. We are sitting round a desk and she passes a not to Kurt D who does not get the job I think its no suprise really. I get my not that says I have not got the job. I cant believe it then someone else gets the job...im very annoyed at this!

----------


## mark

01 April 2007

I have not entered a dream in a while...I have not been sleeping very well at all.

*Caves, Grenades and Love* 

Im in a cave there are 2 bridges made of stone connecting one side to the other and a bottomless drop on either side. On the stone bridges are rows of desks and people taking exams. I throw a Granade into the people. When it explodes it emmits a bright energy field and the people inside dissapear. I do this twice more.

Im in a room, a large room you might expect in a counrty mansion. There is a open door at on side and I can see into the other rooms. I am watching a high def TV. The girl I have fancied for a while (I will call her A*) comes into the room with a board game that looks like bread. She asks me how to play Wakeing lunch I explain and she shows me how to play everybody wins. We are watching a Horror film maybe the ring? On the TV people are opening draws and water is flowing out of them onto the ceiling.  A* looks scared. I sneek up behind her and frighten her. She jumps and laughs we play fight a bit and fall back onto the sofa. She sits across me and kisses me...I am so happy I could love you forever I say to her

----------


## mark

05 June 2007

again its been a while because I have started a new job and have found very little time to sleep

*Soul*

Im lying in my room the light is on. Next to my bed is a wardrobe. Next to this is what looks like a microphone but it glows silver. The top is glowing very very bright. Somehow to me this represents my soul...every though I have every had and its floating away and I cant catch it. this scares the hell out of me I wake up sweating and crying

----------


## mark

28 July 2007

*Invincible Mouse*

There is a mouse in my room. It is living in my wardrobe. Both me and my mum are trying to get rid of the thing but its just to smart. It has set up home in my shoe which has been filled with saw dust. We tried to kill it but it just bounded away and set up home in a show box. We tried to kill it again but it didnt even move we just cant kill it.

----------


## mark

30 August 2007
*
Cemitary Lucid*

Im in a cemitary with my brother and my dead Nana. Ironically searching for my Nanas grave. There is a large open field with flat grave stones. A family of Chavs started throwing massive rocks at us We run but the rocks are smashing all around us.We get to the end of the road and run onto the main road. There are no cars and there is a storm at the end of the raod. I yell at him to stop because there is a tornado coming towards us. He runs in the other direction to safety. I start doing back stroke through the air I think this is not possible im dreaming!!  I look round at the storm and it has gone. Every thing is beautiful, the sky is blue the trees are the brightest green i have ever seen. I jump into the air feeling so free I wake up

*Sea Side town*

I am in a small town (I know im dreaming again) The buildings are whit and old. The sky does not have a cloud in it, its just the most perfect blue. I fly slowly over the house the sun is warm on my skin there is a slightly shill breeze that gives me goose bumps there is a bay far below with white sand and lots of people sun bathing. I can see the breaking waves on the beech.

*Return to the Sea side town*

Im back at in the town I decide not to fly but to try to find a girl. I fly through a small window in the white building. I go through a brown coloured corridor. I think she will be on the otherside of this door. I go through the door into a bath room there is a woman in a white bath tub. The water is filled with bubbles She is wearing a bath hat I say to her "you are not who I am looking for, were is she?" I turn around and wake up

*false awakening*

I wake up in bed but I cant see correctly. I done a reality check and could see my habd was not right. I tried the nose blocking and I could still breath.  I had to be sure because if I really was awake trying to fly out my window would be a BIG mistake. So I tried my breathing thing 4 more times. I was definatley dreaming I get up and walk out of my room noticing how very real everything is. I walk down the stair and a man tells me not to go down there. I say whatever to him but I feel nervous just incase im not dreaming. I walk out the front door. There is a large group of people glaring at me like I should not be there. 

Its bright outside and the sun has a unreal feel to it but dam its beautiful I look up the street the trees are dark green but bright at the same time and there are some tress that have red leaves to its so beautiful. I fly over the house in front of me and am astounded by how I can see the whole city. I could almost swear I was crying with how beautiful it was... I wake up

----------


## mark

09 September 2007

*War*

Im at war but we are on shore leave. Im driving in a jeep with my step dad past houses like the ones in Austria. Everyone is wondering why or is that just me?

*Accident*

Im in Newcastle shopping centre me shaun and Kurt are playing football but we have to leave because the train is coming soon. I am trying to get a ticket but the dam machien keeps dropping my money without giving a ticket. The train pulls in and everyone gets on. Eventaully I get my ticket but just as the train leaves. Im very annoyed at this and say how typical it is. 

Suddenly the platform is full again and a reserve train pulls in but something has happened there has been a accident. I man gets off the train with emergency services. He is carrying a suit case which has his mums body in it supported by life support. The doctors have put all her internal organs into her sons body to  keep them alive...I think thats disgusting. I ask my auntie gillian what happened she tells me "Security said why cant he help his mum" I accept this random answer then wake up

----------


## mark

10 September 2007

I am finding it difficult to read what I have written last night but I will try

*Mansions, Witch's and wasps*

Im in a big mansion showing someone around. each door leads to a identical rooms. ...

Im in a forrest or a garden im not sure. A young boy starts to cry but in a way I have never heard before he is screaming! so much so I try to keep him quite but cant shut him up. I steel some pappers he has and throw him off a cliff (I swear im not a mentalist ha ha)...

Im walking along a road there are leafs every were I try to flag down a bus but the driver just ignores me i think screw him. I am walking along and trip over. A girl ask if im ok she has dark hair and is quite beautiful. I say im fine but she looks concerned I think she may be flirting for soem reason everyone runs because the witch is coming....

we go looking for the witches  and find them in a store room they capture us. one of them attaches 2 hooks to my chest and uses them to lift me to my brother. It does not hurt my chest but my leg and it hurts so much. They make me convince shaun to marry one of the witches. The sun rises and turns them into stone. I get stung of loads of wasp (I have a huge phobia of them) ...I wake up

----------


## mark

11 September 2007

Last night I tried to use Adams new technique. I didnt have any lucid dreams mainly because im terrible at reality checking plus there are certain aspects of  his technique I do not have access to. However far from being a failure  Ihad the best recall I have ever had and so I will be doing this technique alot more.

*Video Store*

Im going to the video store with a ex girlfriend of mine. We decided that we would take her car and she would drive rather than taking my motor bike because its rainning outside plus I dont want to look like im showing off. 

In the video store there is a offer available. It says that if you get 3 videos you get live voice over commentry on your movies from Robin Williams. We get Never Ending Storey plus 2 others (I cant remember their titles) I try to pay with my debit card but my ex pays. I think when I look at her I will do anything for you..I wake up

*Back to work*

I have been on holiday (Not sure were) and im back at work. On the office the desks are devided into groups of 2 then partioned off. The carpet is blue and the walls are varying shades of grey. I have a letter on my desk from Swift Housing Group (I think this may be a company I dealt with many a year back at my first job) I thought that I cant deal with these things they are to complicated.

I go round the partition and give Sam (a co worker from about 3 years ago) the letter from Swift he says in his irish accent "arr geess not another one of these" I say hello to Michelle who I lend £4 to so she can buy some crisps...I wake up

*Explicit dream*

OK first I should warn people this dream is kinda explicit so I wont go into detail, also if anyone is easy offended please do not read this dream

Im in my old primary school yard except its full of sand with sand dunes , its hot and there is a major lake of water. I find I can control the sand and use it to beat down monsters like the ones from the mummy 2 that keep coming at me. I change my tactic and make a river for them the calm down and start worshiping me calling me mosses etc. 

I set off along Linskil round next to were I live im carrying a big coat filled with sand and im on a mission to save a crack junkie. Its dark outside and the only light is from street lights, I have been walking for ages and decide to give up and head home.

I am lying in bed surrounded by white sheets im cold and lying with my hands on my stomach. There is a older lady who touchs me but I like it so I dont stop her. She asks if i mind that she toches me I reply no go right ahead. She then proceedes orally but stops. She pulls out a large chart and  lectures me on how certain foods and drink change the way urine tastes (I know WTF right??) She gets on top of me we have sex (I wont go into detail on this)...Im in bed with a different girl who is maybe 18. She goes by the name of Jamie. She has brown hair cutting in the style of a bob and she is naked from the waste down she wears a loose white t-shirt on top (maybe its mine?) She is sayng that we should have sex but she is nervous. I preform oral on her and she gets really into it and grinds into my face...I wake up

*McDonalds*

Im in McDonalds with 2 special needs students. Im treating them to a meal there.  The staff keep coming with different things for them and one of them pulls a bin bag out of the bin and uses it as a bib. I kind of disgusted at this

*Formal Dinner*

Im at a formal dinner party. Im wearing a black suit and a dark blue shirt. Alex Sibley is there (him from big brother) 2 girls are also there one who is called Rachel is someone who I went to school with. She is wearing a purple dress with a see through shoal? the other girl I dont recognise.

*Low Tide*

I am walking to the coast in Tynemouth by the Fish Quay. I see Rachel in her purple dress and notice she has a very nice arse. I get to the coast and am ammused by how far out the tide has gone. It has exposed numerous shelfs built of stone its quite a sight.

----------


## mark

12 September 2007

Ok last night was not a good night for sleeping lol. I was on the verge of suceeding with Adams tecnique only to be disturbed by bin men collecting the recycling wihich at 7.00am the sound of smashing bottles is incredibly annoying and by my brothers alarm  :Sad: 

Last night as an attempt to have a dream about war I watched a few episodes of band of brothers (if anyone has not seen it I recomend it, its incredible)

*War trainning and cakes*

Im in a trainning simulation in a large shopping mall. I am so close to graduation and its important I pass this.Its early morning and I know they are planning something. Suddenly a large triffle is flung into the air it smashes on the ground coating my men. I order the main gun to open fire. Its a large cannon mounted on a rail track. it blasts a hole in the floor on the other side of the mall. The enemy comes running down the stairs and I shoot him but as I do I get hit off a strawberry cake and go down. 

Everyone stars cheering, im holding a baby outstretched above my arms (I take this to be my daughter even though I dont have one) she is wearing pink and I love her very much.


*Harry Potter*

I am putting this dream into spoiler tags because it contains some stuff from the later books.

*Spoiler* for _harry potter dream_: 




Im searching for Voldemorts Horcrux I have already got the hufflepuff cup out of the Slythrin common room. Im now in the Gryfindor room but its a cheap version of it, its just like a normal room with the floor painted orange. There is a large window on one side of the room. Out side the room Bellatrix Lestrange is trying to kill us. 

I use the Accio spell to capture her broom which comes smashing through the wall. It does not look like a normal broom stick it is a log about 5 or 6 inches thick and about 2 meters long, it has 3 rings of rope tied round one end of it. Bellatrix tries to enter the room though the hole in the wall. But I tell her she cant enter the room because this is our common room not hers. Hermione tells me we will get killed if we go out side but I launch a Patronus at Lestrange it gives me and Hermione time to escape on the broom. 

We are in the Ravenclaw common room which is decorated in a similar poorly painted blue floor. There is a glowing white box on the floor which I know to be the last Horcurx and so I open it. Inside is a silver ring which has 3 blue stones attached on it. When I put the ring on I glow white and it burns. Hermione talks to her mum (not sure what about)...wake up




*Christmas troubles*

Its christmas eve and im planning on going for a sun bed before I go to my aunties for dinner. My bro comes in and asks what I got my girlfriend. I panick Shit I forgot its christmas eve and I have not got anything. I tell my bro I will quickly head into newcastle to get something but its 4.30 and the shops have closed. I run all the way down into the town centre leaping over pub benches as I go. I think to my self "she is gonna dump me for this" im really panicking now. 

I find Littlewoods which is a small shop hoping that there is something nice in there. I jump down a muddy hill (which is strange because its not rainning at all) and fall over at the bottom. I go inside the store and find a nice card. Its big and has a red shinny appearance but when I get close it changes to a sicly brown/green colour which is no good. I back away and its back!! (now normally this would be an Ideal dream sign but I missed it) I try to get it again but its gone...

I look round for a pair of ear rings, a braclet or even a DVD but all I can find are black and red baggy cloths the type rappers or gangsters might wear. Im panicking now. I think I will tell her I am gonna take her to one of those really posh restraunts when we get back to London....I dont even have a card for her and im meant to be at my aunties now....dam im screwed...I wake up

----------


## mark

13 September 2007

OK so last night was another night full of dreams. No lucids though  :Sad:  but at the min im concentrating on trying to get more detail out of the dreams im having.

*Rock Island*

im standing ot the coast maybe on top of a small cliff. Its dark and stormy there is a Island a little way out in the sea. It has black cliffs, is barren with no vegetation on it and there is a ship wreck by it. There is a lady standing next to me she says she is a witch and I laugh alot at this. She makes some kind offer to go and live on the Island. I look again and the waves are crashing high up the sides of the cliff I tell her im scared because it must be difficult living out there.

*Barbers*

Im in a barber shop. Im cutting someones hair. There are 2 Asian dudes there they are joking around laughing at me because I wont shave my head. Another man comes in and asks for a no1 all over. Adam (someone I once worked with) comes in but does not want me to do his hair because im not as good as some of the other lads at styling. One of the owners is talking about heading to Germany to set up shop. I tell him I can put him in touch with someone out there how can help.

*Step dad Lies*

My step Dad is talking about going fishing. I offer to go but he says he wants to go by himself. I think he is just lying and wanting to drinking.

I think at some point I had a false awakening because I remember adding dreams to my journal but when I wake up they are not there hmmm  :Sad:  So these following 3 fragments are what I could salvage

*Promotion Fragment*

I am called into the generals office. He says I have done a great job then promotes me to Major then shouts CURAHEE (this is from Band of Brothers, it is the name of a hill they had to run up every day. It became a symbol of Easy company)

*TV Documentary Fragments*

Im watching documentaries but its like im actually there. Its a American military manover. They throw their helmets down one side of a hill like some kind of distraction thenthey run down the other side. I think this is silly because the soldiers have colouredsmoke coming out of them which when seen from my view point form some kind of warped American flag. I think this will give away their position..there is some kind of smell like candy floss

...Its the end of our galaxy im once again in the scene floating in space, There is a balding scientist telling me about the collision between our galaxy and the nearest galaxy Andromeda. He says our Solar system wont take a direct hit from another star but will come close....(I have always wanted to dream about space its gutting that I cant remember the whole dream)


*After wedding Swimming/ Pub living fragments* 

There has been a wedding im at my primamary school the playground which circles the school is filled with about 4 or 5 ft of water. Hannah is there she really likes me and is trying to get with me. Another girl, a African is crying saying she slept with my step dad meaning he has cheated on mum. 2 people including Hannah tell me they love me I have to choose. I choose Hannah...

..in a pub I live upstairs there has been loads of pineapple pizza delivered that we eat. A bouncer throws me out but I have to beg him to let me in so I can get to my room. Hannah is there we are lying in bed..

*Hair do and Bully*

I have been to get my hair done. It is ALOT longer then it is in real life and I have gotten some kind of dreads put into it and I may be wearing a bandana (not sure though) Im in a cafe and there is a blonde girl there who im not sure if I know or not. She has tight fitting cloths on with long hair that shines unusually but she is very beautiful. I ask her if she thinks my hair is any good. She rearranges it abit which makes all the difference because everyone keeps telling me it looks really sexy....

im sitting out side the shop. N (a lad from school who bullied me so much) comes along and starts laughing at me he says something but im not to sure what but it hurts alot and I try to laugh it off although im not sure how the laugh came out.

Im in a gym room from my primary school, im concerned because i have just had my hair done and I dont want to run about because it will spoil it. There are a few people sitting at a desk eating from lunch boxes. Im doing some trainning for Cabin Crew (influenced by getting a interview for Emirates airlines) A friend of mine gets a call and starts to cry he runs away I wake up.

----------


## mark

14 September 2007
*
Dam Boxes*

Im in some kind of supermarket, there are shelves of stuff extending up as far as I can see. Im with my family and I seem to be carrying all the boxes. These boxes I have to carry with my arms stretched out as far as they can go. They are not heavey just really awkward.

*Rock star*

I seem to remember some kind of gathering maybe a consert or party or something but I just cant piece it together.

Im living in a City appartment. The building looks like its made entirely of concrete. next to were I live is a construction site were a steel fram of a building sits. I have met an American music star shes not a pop star but more like Evanesance but more chilled out and slightly haunting. She is arabic and incredibly beautiful and I have rented out a room to her and her boyfriend.

I go to a shop round the corner. Its a old store that sells books and is lit by what looks like candle light. I have a date with this girl but I enter into her shop and demand royal treatment as if I were some kind of king.

*Abandonment Lucid*

I am lying in bed with my ex girlfriend (why the hell do I keep having dreams about her damit I dont even think about her anymore lol). She has come back to me. I am asking why she cheated and left but she does not answer just stares straught ahead.

Im in a car with her, she is driving me home from London to Newcastle I cant remember what its about but we have a argument and she pulls over and kicks me out the car and drives away. I know im somewere in the Yorkshire countryside and I decide to look around see if I can find help. I walk down a lane and come across a business park thats empty. Its cold and can see my breath, in the distance I can see some smoke rising from a small house but I just ignore this and head back to were I was. 

Im pissed seriously and decide to call the police because she just left me in some random place. but then I notice that in the distance its really stormy and the sky is pitch black and there are 2 tornados heading my way. For a moment I panick but then I remember the last time I saw a tornado it was just a dream so I check my hands but they seem perfectly normal I am standing on a curb and think right if this is a dream i should be able to stay in the air longer then normal.  I step off the curb but dont hit the ground I float for a few metres thats it im dreaming!! the black sky has dissapeared, the tornado is still there and I fly towards it intending to save some DC. I fly across a bridge and a small river into a town were the buildings are old and made of stone not brick. I see a road sign attached in the ground maybe signalling a car park or something and telekinetically rip it from the ground and bring it to were i am in the air noticing how it still has a chunk of concrete attached to its base (I intend to use this as a shield from the debry in the tornado) I fly to were the tornado is and a old lady just walks straight through it and it disapears.

I am a little disapointed at that I was looking forward to some fun. But decide that I will try to do some energy blasts like the ones from Dragonball z but I have no results with this just some people looking at me like im strange. For a second I debate on trying to summon a laser blast from the sky (I had read Oneironauts dream journal before bed and had that image from the dream with morgan freeman firmly in my head) but I decided against this as i didnt think it would work (I dont think im that lucid) 

So having failed that and having already been flying round I resorted to my back up plan...girls ha ha. I land in a pub garden there is a nice girl using a mobile phone who I like. I go to talk to her and she walks round a corner I follow only to see that she has put a bit of weight on not to much but I think meh screw it so I say to her this is all just a dream its not real wanna have sex? she laughs and says yeah I start kissing her but people are looking and she is nervous so we go some were quite.....(i think I lost lucidity or had a FA for a bit) scene skips we are going at it (I will spare the details lol) I look at my hads again to try to stabalise but I wake up

----------


## Adam

Awesome job on the lucid  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Awesome job on the lucid



whooo first reply lol cheers mate! im convinced its due to your technique lol

----------


## Adam

Well even if it only helped a little thats great  ::D: 

(p.s best way normally to get people to read DJs are to read theirs and comment, people will often then do the same back  ::D: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hell yeah, man. Very nicely done. I like how you ripped the road sign out of the ground with TK.  ::cooler:: 




> I am a little disapointed at that I was looking forward to some fun. But decide that I will try to do some energy blasts like the ones from Dragonball z but I have no results with this just some people looking at me like im strange. For a second I debate on trying to summon a laser blast from the sky (I had read Oneironauts dream journal before bed and had that image from the dream with morgan freeman firmly in my head) but I decided against this as i didnt think it would work (I dont think im that lucid)



Haha I love that Morgan Freeman dream.  ::chuckle::  
And I can just imagine you hovering there trying to throw an energy blast and people just looking at you like "...what the Hell is that guy doing?" Lol.

----------


## mark

> Hell yeah, man. Very nicely done. I like how you ripped the road sign out of the ground with TK. 
> 
> 
> Haha I love that Morgan Freeman dream.  
> And I can just imagine you hovering there trying to throw an energy blast and people just looking at you like "...what the Hell is that guy doing?" Lol.



ha ha yeah that little move with the TK was inspired by Sylar in the last episode of Heroes  :smiley:  very cool!.... I didnt think it would work at first but hey there you go lol

Your Morgan Freeman dream is one of the best ive read ha ha so much I would love to try out of that...but you have it spot on ha ha thats exactly what the DCs were doing lol I felt a little stupid ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job on the lucid; you got a lot done!

I was reading the dream where you had FA's and you thought that you wrote your dreams down; I do that all the time.  It's a pretty good dream sign for me, so I always do RC's when I record my dreams.  It's funny because sometimes when I think I've written them but really it was an FA, I actually remember them better when I really do wake up.  One thing that happens a lot I'll be trying to record the dream but I can't find paper, or my pen won't work, or the paper is already written on, or something.  So that's a good dream sign too, if that ever happens to you.

----------


## mark

Thanks moonbeam  :smiley:  im just so bad at RCing its a joke lol but I will bear that in mind.

*15 September 2007*

Well last night was not the most clear dreams they were a little hard to remember but i managed to salvage a few here and there....note to self cheese cake before bed keeps you awake  ::shock::  ha ha

*Stand on me*

I am lying in bed witth a ex of mine (dam it this is stupid I seem to be dreaming alot about ex girlfriends must remember this it is becoming a good dream sign)  I think I maybe lying with my head on her lap. She is showing me some kind of contract?? She is telling me she likes to be stood on for pleasure. I tell her we could have had fun with that (not sure how I meant that I do have a great deal of dislike for her ha ha)

*Murder mystery*

Me and C (friend from many a year back) walk through the stone archway to a very old and well though of private school. I am worried I wont get in because im not posh. There are 2 girls talking in robes and a teacher comes out to greet C as he is a ex student there. C tells him we have come to do a storey on a murder that happened years back. I have a bit of trouble with the teacher because he says I wont fit in but he lets me past in the end.

We are in a corridor and ask a student some questions, we leave only to find out he has been murdered. We split up. Im in a large room filled with stairs heading in countless directions I climb one of the stairs and near the top find the contents of both mine and C's pockets, there are debit cards phones and money. I panic I have to find were he is so I start running but realise im on the wrong set of stairs. I jump off the ones im on and land on the correct ones I rush up them taking maybe 5 or 6 steps at a time (I should have realised that I was dreaming off these almost impossible things but I dont hmm  :Mad: ) 

I find him at the top of the stairs and give his stuff back. Some how we have discovered that the killer is using an Ipod to Lucid Dream (how much more of a dream sign could I possibly have had??  :Bang head: ) himself into other peoples dreams and controling them to kill people. I confront who I think it is but cant remember what I say to him. He controls, using the Ipod, a big black rat with red eyes to kill some dude called mike. We come round a corner to find mike getting ravaged by the rat he is twitching on the floor (dam it was graphic I didnt know my mind could create such mental things) I use a laundry basket to trap the thing (which bearly contains the thing its that enraged) and someone kills it a black knife... I wake up

*Cats and Dogs*

Im at my auntie S, She and my cousines have gone away. I am looking after her pets but the place is a absolute state there is stuff everywhere, pizza boxes, empty cat food tins and everything its horrible. I open the kitchen door and the cat comes running out carrying its empty food bowl. It drops it then jumps into my arms....

....im walking this dog with Auntie S she is really struggling to control the thing its wild and border line insane it claws the back of my legs.


*Encounter at work*

Im at work, its not the same as real life, there are seperate sections for each department and each has a shower on top of a desk. There is some kind of big party or event tonight and everyone is really excited and spending alot of time getting ready. I go to the bathroom to wash the wax out of my hair because there is a big line for the shower. I walk back to my desk wearing a towel round my waist and I have a a pink t-shirt over my shoulder. 

I noticed A. (a girl I used to like alot at the last place I work) and another girl had come down to our floor. I think she is so beautiful  and I find myself hoping she is going to this party. A ginger lad in the distance shouts something at me, some kind of childish insult about how I smell or something. 

I get back to my table  and everyone is like "oooooh look who is coming over" even my dad says this (this also should have triggered lucidity saying as I have not seen him in 10+ years) who I swiftly dig in the arm say something along the lines of "dad man!!" he walks away laughing. As A. enter's my section I cant help but look at her and think I wish I was good enough for you.

----------


## CoffinJoe

Your dreams are intriguing, you have a very imaginative mind  ::D: 

I cant wait for more!

----------


## mark

> Your dreams are intriguing, you have a very imaginative mind 
> 
> I cant wait for more!




Thanks man!! its nice of you to say  :smiley: 

OK dreams last night were a little vague especially the first one. I had to go back to work today after a week off  :Sad:  and I think the travel to work on Newcastles crappy transportation system have influenced my dreams alot lol
*
16 September 2007*

*Thundercats and Weed*

Im struggling to read what I have written during the night....I seem to have written on the same line 2 or 3 times  ::rolleyes:: 


I get home from doing something with the Thundercats (I was watching a episode before bed, but dam I wish I could remember it) The house is a mess. I wander throught the house shocked at how much it has been destroyed. I go into the back yard were my bro and his mates are. I cant be bothered with his excuses because his is wrecked off smoking weed and has the munchies so has eaten all the food (this is actually kind of true, He has done this before and it pissed me off, I dont smoke the shit and I hate it when he does  :Mad: )


*Late Night Travels*

Im bored I have just got back from work. Its 8:36pm. I decide I will head into Newcastle city centre for something to do. I go to the metro station (the metro is just a train that circles Newcastle and the surrounding area) Im wearing a long black coat and im sitting at the back of the carriage. The metro pulls into Manors Station (this is the stop before the city centre and not the stop I want) There is a announcement saying we have to change platforms to get to the centre (for a second I think thats odd because you never have to change in real life hmm) I get off the train only to realise that all the shops are closed at this time of night (i was so close to lucidity just I never quite got there) but I get on the next train anyway.

I get off the train and there is a young girl eating a candy cain, she throws it into a bin but it grows into a actual walking stick (again I question this but in the end just think meh screw it) I exit the station only to find im in Tynemouth (which is about 10 miles from the center on Newcastle) next to Priory castle (whichi is a ruined castle near the coast) There is some kind of event or celibration going on something to do with a president getting shot.  There is a Police man and woman throwing what looks like cans of beer or something into the crowds of people who line the road side and grassy banks near the castle.

There is a notice bored with directions to get to the city centre I find the roads I need to take to get there and start traveling along these roads. Suddenly im in a back lane and im scared very scared. This back lane is hell and is known for being prowled by deemons. There is a man there with dark hair who tells me he will guide me through the lane aka hell. He tells me act as if your gay cos its the only way you will get through alive (WTF right?? but apparently deemons seem to ignore them and only feast on straight people) A little boy approches he scares the crap out of me and questions me he is very very sceptical but I think my "act" is convincing enough. I walk past several visious looking dogs that are growling and drooling. my phone rings and I miss the call and I find im stuck at the end of the lane with no way out....I wake up


*Sandwich Shop Assistant*

I have a new job working behind a Deli counter. The first day goes well. The second day is a nightmare its rainning heavily and there is a large line of people forming and they are getting angry. I dont have a clue what im doing because no one has taught me anything. The Asian man im working with shows me the dressings for the sandwiches. He points to a white tray with lines of green sauces each a diffrent shade of green. (I have these names written down and im not sure if they mean anything) from left to right is Mayo, Mahao, Mahayee and mohayee. I panick thinking there is no way i will remember this...I wake up 



I have set my self a new goal when next im lucid im gonna ask a DC what the meaning of life is and im gonna ask them why I am the way I am. I think this may be a intresting thing and I cant wait to see what they say.

----------


## Adam

The only thing with doing this is, most times you will have to wake yourself up right after asking them, because at the time you think you will remember what the DC said but invariably you will forget by time you wake up.

I find this when I read signs or books or anything in a dream, I always think it would be interesting to remember this and post about it later on, but usually forget!

I have also had some FA's where I have thought I woke up to write down the dream and what DCs have said and any writing I might have seen, but turns out it was all in the dream!!

----------


## mark

> The only thing with doing this is, most times you will have to wake yourself up right after asking them, because at the time you think you will remember what the DC said but invariably you will forget by time you wake up.
> 
> I find this when I read signs or books or anything in a dream, I always think it would be interesting to remember this and post about it later on, but usually forget!
> 
> I have also had some FA's where I have thought I woke up to write down the dream and what DCs have said and any writing I might have seen, but turns out it was all in the dream!!




hmmm I think you may have a point there lol to be honest I know i am most likely to forget about this when im lucid like I do with the tasks but its something I would really like to try lol i guess I will see

----------


## mark

*17 September 2007*

Last night I thought I would try The FILD technique. It did not work although for a second I could not feel my body which was a first. As a result of this I seem to have lost one of my dreams...hmmm

*Hacking Fragments*

I am driving with my mum to drop my brother off at his friends. We drive a long way along a dirt road that is covered in red sand. There is nothing in sight just this red sand......pull into a driveway of a big white house..

...I have hacked into a PC and am downloading the secret conversations my girl friend is having with some dude (I dont have a girl friend in real life) im very hurt and angry

*Giant Ice Forest*

Im at a family gathering (maybe wedding, a party or a birthday or something like that) We are in the yard of a stone built house located in a forest of massive trees (these things must have been a few hundred feet high and like 20 or 30 feet think). The house has a stone wall enclosing it  and all the walls are covered in moss. The ground is muddy and people are getting impatient waiting for my cousin. We set off walking along a path cut into the side of a hill.

It starts raining and as we round a corner the rain turns to snow. We arive in a village. I notice that the trees are now thick with Ice. They almost look like Stalagmite columns that are white in colour with streaks of red or brown (which I assume to be from the dead leaves or from the bark of the tree) and because the canopy of the trees is so close together, the ice that formed has joind them together into a roof of sorts that adds to the image of these huge stalamites. There is a strange orange/pinky glow to the air to which I assume to be caused by the moon light filtering through the ice.

The village we enter has a layer of  snow on the ground and the buildings  here are also made of moss covered stone. A hellicopter drops some food and we all eat. There is a large explosion and the spire of the curch down the hill explodes. Shaun my brother goes running down to investigate. As he reaches the church a bolt of electricity shoots from the destoryed section and into my brothers head. I panick but rather than killing him it makes him run round in circles with his arms above his head. im dreamin but wake up just as I shout nooooooo not yet im just lucid!! 

hmmm am slightly frustrated by this I would have loved to explore them trees dam it!! on the other hand im lucid dreams have been fairly frequent this past month or so and I like it  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Ah that sucks you woke up JUST as you realised it was a dream  :Sad:  Still this is a couple in quick succession!!!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Ah that sucks you woke up JUST as you realised it was a dream  Still this is a couple in quick succession!!!



ha ha yeah lol its been frustrating latley I have had so many dream signs i have almost taken notice of then just ignored them  :Bang head: . That second of lucidity is still progress im well happy with

Oh I was thinking about what you said about my goal for a lucid and i think your right because I hlooked through my dreams and dialog is not something that seems to be recorded alot...hmm I will just concentrate on the tasks I think lol

----------


## Adam

Yeah thats cool - and its not till you open your mind to lucid dreaming that you realise all these dream signs and how easy it potentially could be to realise you are dreaming, most people would say, well yeah I fly when I dream. But lucid dreamers will say, I know when I fly I must be dreaming therefore I take control.

And thats what you start to pick up, and thats what helps along the way. And I am sure, without doubt you will have many more lucid dreams.

For a start i would work on what makes you sustain lucidity, like for me, when I first become lucid, I feel kind of drunk and my vision goes a little hazy - I think steady myself, if there is something near touch it, or if I am outside I will just hold my arms out, walk along feeling the wind, feeling the trees or what ever is near, alowing my mind to build the dream scene, then go crazy!!

You will find what works best for you through trial and error though, and not everything works for the same people - but once you get there, you know how to increase vividness of dreams, how to sustain lucidity, you become addicted!!

now I have this technique nailed, I have to try so hard not to set my alarm to LD every night!!! Otherwise I would be! Its a good feeling finding what works for you, and with time, you will!!

If there is anything I can help with though, give me a shout  ::D:

----------


## mark

It is my brothers birthday today and as a result my mum had put all these ballons in bags on top of my wardrobe. At about 3 am the dam things fell on top of me...to say the least I nearly crapped my self ha ha  :Eek: 

In the process of my near heart attack  ::lol::  I forgot to write down the dreams I remembered and so I only have one to report.


*18 September 2007*


*Powerless Lucid*

Firstly let me point out that im not entirely sure if this dream is infact a lucid dream. Usually with lucids they are very clear and its like i am actually there however this was vague and more of a memory upon waking (which is how I remember normal dreams) I think maybe I was dreaming about being lucid but im not sure

I dont know anything before this happens I am looking down at my hands doing a reality check. Im in a room at one end is a fireplace with a fire burning brightly, the walls are covered in dark varnished wood that has complex patterns carved into it. In the centre of the room is a red rug and a sofa. I remeber Adam saying to take some time checking things out to ground my lucidity (or something along those lines). I run my hands over the arm of the chair and notice it has a rough texture like it has ridges covering it. The room has one window. 

I walk over to the window and look out, its underwater and out side is either a lake or a huge swimming pool. I want to get outside and decide i will fly through the ceiling but I find that I cant fly to the ceiling. I try blasting a hole in the ceiling using Telekinesis but I cant do that either. I decide the window is the best bet to escape. I try to pass through it but I just cant nor can I smash it. I look at my hands again to reassure myself im lucid. I manage to pass through the glass into the water but find I cant leave the water its like the surface is some kind of elastic that i just cant get through. 

I think i loose lucidity for a moment and I find myself above the water on a wide platform I look at my hands again I tell my cousin Alan that we are dreaming and he can fly. I want to go into space and try to fly again but I get about a foot off the ground and cant get any further. My point of view changes and I see myself talking to alan about someone having been taken hostage and he may be killing someone....

I think at best I was semi lucid in this dream. Like I said above im not sure if I was actually lucid or just dreaming about being lucid. I have put it in blue but if anyone thinks it should be black let me know I would like your opinnion

----------


## Adam

Another lucid! Cograts mate  ::D:

----------


## mark

Last night was a really bad night for dreams. I was very tired so I only woke up at 6.00 I had to be up for work at 6.30 so I dont really remember much.

*
19 September 2007*


*Fragments of dreams*

....I am in some kind of libriary or maybe a book store. There are shelves surrounding me I feel kind of lost.

....Im in the restraunt at work, its early morning and im with some friends at a table. I have been awarded a agnes (like the scotish name, and no I dont know what this is lol I am as confused by this as everyone else probs is  ::roll:: ) its a large silver D on a chain encrusted with diamonds that im wearing around my neck. Im proud and showing this off to my friends

----------


## mark

*20 September 2007*


*Fish*

Im in a house there is a girl with me but im not sure who she is. Im waiting for something (I cant remember what it is maybe a bus or taxi or something) There is a toilet in the living room and the room is flooded to about chest hieght. There are some fish in the water (3 Neon Tetra and 2 Guppies) I want to take them home but have no way to transport them so I swollow the fish. The girl im with has a fish tank so I make myself sick to get the fish into the tank. Some how when I leave the tank is full of fish.

*Taxis and Jeans*

I am at home and have ordered a Taxi to take me shopping. But rather then taking me to the local shop I have ordered it to take me to Lindisfarne (which is about a 2 hour drive from were I live). I go to the bathroom to use the toilet but someone spits all over my trousers (I vaguley remember this but not sure who has spat on me but to say the least I was not impressed)

The Taxi arrives but shaun and his friend tell me I should not go that far its pointless I should just go local (I think its strange that I ordered on to go so far away...for a second I verge on lucidity but just dismiss it).

Im in a shop there are cloths everywere. I walk over to the Jeans section to have a look at them. There is a girl standing there holding a pair of dark blue Jeans. I say to her "Jeans are so hard to buy!" she tells me she only has 2 pair they are that hard to get I tell her "yeah I only have 2 pairs as well, I think the problem with them is that they just dont fit right, im between sizes so they are either too tight or too loose"  I interput her when she says something because a taxi has arrived for us. I walk over to a friend (not sure who)  and ask what the hold up is. She says "we are just waiting for Seeker and Oneironaut" I say really are they here? I did not know that ...arnt they together? (this is strange I have never even spoken to seeker lol and oh sorry about the whole together thing...in my dream this Seeker was a woman  :Oops:  ha ha, sorry dont hate me lol)she says yeah its really really wierd that isnt it? ....I wake up

*Date Agency*

Im sitting at a desk in a dating agency (just to inform people I have never actually been to one lol) Across from me is a blonde woman with a grey suit on and a white shirt, she has her hair tied up with those chop stick things you see women in kung fu movies wearing. She has glasses on and she is very attractive.

She is telling me that I am brave to come back to her agency for a second date. She says this not in a bad way because I think she may be flirting with me? She tells me that coming back was a good step because I will definatley find someone nice.

*Smallville*

In the dream my point of view starts way above as if im in a helicopter looking down. Clark Kent is driving a White truck with logs stacked on the back. The truck is towing a extra 7 carriages each of which is stacked with logs. Im now clark Kent and I swerve the truck and drive into a lake (I think maybe im being chased)

Im now standing in a openning surrounded by trees by the lake. There are some terroist demanding that the logs be retreived from the bottom of the lake. They point their guns at Pete (from Smallville) and tell him to get the logs he says he cant because the lake is too deep. They shoot him and I know that they will keep him alive if I get the logs.

I go into the lake. The  serface is thick with large lilly pads but I dive and using super speed reach the bottom of the lake in seconds leaving a stream of bubbles behind me. I throw all the logs one handed out the lake using my strength and they go flying through the water....

..the dream shifts and im me again. Im standing at the bottom of the lake in a Aztec temple. The scene resembles a computer game and I see white letters stating I have to find 4 Stone faces and insert them into the available slots in the wall flash up infront of me. I look round there are traps everywere and large steel blocks with spikes on them floating about the area. I set of to find the first Stone face....I wake up

----------


## mark

*21 September 2007*

EDIT: I got a little mixed up with my dats for the last few post but I have fixed it now so things should be running as normal now

*Caught In The Act*

Im lying on my mums bed in her room. Im with a ex of mine. Im sitting behind her kissing her neck and she is really enjoying it. I take off her top and trousers, she is wearing black underwear. I am running my hands all over her and kissing her all over. I make a point of teasing her and she is loving it. She is litreally begging me to err... move things along ha ha :Oops:  and so I do.

She is telling me she is so sorry for what happened with A (the bloke she cheated on me with) and tells me that he is a dick, he's bossy and the sex is not that good with him. We are having sex but its slow and hot then all of a sudden my mum walks into the room  :Oops: . My Ex shouts at my mum saying you should be careful you could have caught him when he was hard! I cant believe this its so embarrasing! Mum walks over and closes the curtains then leaves. I tell my ex she could not have been more obvious!


*WILDS*

I tried Adams combo of MILD/WILD tonight and got alot further with the WILD part. The SP kicked in fast because I was so tired and I could hear a slight humming. I felt heavy and tingly then all of a sudden it stoped and I felt normal again I done the nose pinch RC and could still breath! it worked! but I still had my eyes closed and when I opened them I woke up into the real world.

I tried again and found it easier to enter SP and again the SP suddenly stopped. I done the nose RC again this time I spent some time rubbing my hads together trying to stabalise my dream before openning my eyes. It felt as if my legs may have been hanging off the side of the bed. I oened my eyes slowly this time  and got them half open befor I woke up again  :Mad: 

question for anyone reading this. Once I have completed the WILD how do I open my eyes without waking up?

*Dr Who*

I have just landed in the past maybe 18th century and I step out the Tardis into the night there is snow on the ground. My assistant is a tall woman with dark blond hair. Im in a pub a wraith (from Stargate Atlantis) comes up to me and takes over me. 

Im standing out side the pub. There is a sign by the enterance. The sign has a sword made of whit bone and a brown handle embedded in it. I remove the sword swing it round abit then head back to the Tardis. 

Once safley back inside I set a course for the present and half way through the journey the Tardis fills with a thick black liquid. I tell my assistant that this is stopping me moving. The white face of the wraith emerges from my body and in the water looks scary. It tells me it has taken over the ship and can control the 5th space dimension (no Idea what that is).

My view shifts and im in space I can see earth and the moon in the distance but then the sun begins shedding layers of hot gas into space and destroys the earth. I know this is something to do with the wraith.

*Ex-Girlfriend Part 2 and First Encounter With Dream Time*

She has been sleeping at mine for 3 days now. On the second day I show her some High Def blu ray films and tell her that I have a new job working for Northern Rock. She asks if im worried because of everthing that has gone on rescently i just reply with meh screw it! I ask her why she did all those things to me (its a long sotrey so I wont go into it) and she just looks at me.

My brother calls me out my room where I leave her and says loud enough for her to hear "what the Fuck is she doing here? after everything that bitch put you through you must be mad or stupid. Just keep her away from me"

On the 3rd day Im watching some kind of movie about a sea monster. Im bored and the ex is sleeping I look at the time on my phone and it says its around 10.00pm (cant remember the exact time) I figure I will wake her up and see if she wants to go for a few drinks. I go into the living room and my mum is getting ready to go to work which I think is a little strange. I check the time again its 3.02am I think what the hell it was only 10.00 a few minutes ago and out the corner of my eye I see the clock on the TV says its 6.30am ....I wake up utterly confused

----------


## Adam

> *WILDS*
> 
> I tried Adams combo of MILD/WILD tonight and got alot further with the WILD part. The SP kicked in fast because I was so tired and I could hear a slight humming. I felt heavy and tingly then all of a sudden it stoped and I felt normal again I done the nose pinch RC and could still breath! it worked! but I still had my eyes closed and when I opened them I woke up into the real world.
> 
> I tried again and found it easier to enter SP and again the SP suddenly stopped. I done the nose RC again this time I spent some time rubbing my hads together trying to stabalise my dream before openning my eyes. It felt as if my legs may have been hanging off the side of the bed. I oened my eyes slowly this time  and got them half open befor I woke up again 
> 
> question for anyone reading this. Once I have completed the WILD how do I open my eyes without waking up?



Good job mate, looks like you are getting this to work well for yourself. I'm not sure I understand completely. Are you saying that when you try to open your eyes in the dream you actually open them in waking life?

----------


## mark

> Good job mate, looks like you are getting this to work well for yourself. I'm not sure I understand completely. Are you saying that when you try to open your eyes in the dream you actually open them in waking life?




yeah thats right. I had my eyes closed in the dream I think because I could not see anything just blackness when I done the RC and found I was dreaming I tried to open my "dream" eyes and when I opened them I found I would just wake up. I was def awake because I done some Rc's

----------


## Adam

okay have you tried not closing your eyes? A lot of people have reported closing your eyes when lucid actually wakes you up..

----------


## mark

> okay have you tried not closing your eyes? A lot of people have reported closing your eyes when lucid actually wakes you up..



well its just I had my eyes closed when I was doing the WILD and when I went into the dream I was in the exact same position with my eyes still closed lol its a complicated one I know ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey you're doing really good.

I was reading where you were going to try asking DC's some questions.  This can be extremely interesting.  A lot of DC's are robotic and strange and don't seem to be like real people, but then there are some who seem so much to have a seperate life and personality that it's hard to believe that your own mind is creating them.  These can come up with some extremely intersesting things to tell you. It's pretty fun.

If you can't find anyone, just call out and a voice will answer.  I've had conversations like this occasionally, sometimes with more than one DC at a time.

----------


## The Cusp

Love the Doctor Who dream!  That show has given me some good dreams.

----------


## Adam

Its amazing how the mind works!!!! After reading your 'opening eyes' experience! It happened to me, but not quite the same...





> Okay so this is the first time I have actually had proper sleep paralysis this year! And I don't mean the "Oh my legs are tingly, it must be SP." It is the proper I am fully awake but cannot move my body SP. So I was trying to shout to my flat mate to get his attention to help me, but I couldn't and I couldn't move, I was panicking then remembered, I could get lucid from this. Now this is freaky!!
> 
> For some reason when trying to fight the SP I couldn't move at all - but when I realised what it was _I just rolled myself out of my bed and onto the floor. And that was it, I was lucid. BUT and I blame Mark for this, I remember him saying when he opens his eyes his actual eyes open.
> 
> So the room was dark, and I couldn't see well. So when I looked up I could see me 'Astral' vision, I blinked and it went from my Astral vision to my 'Actual' vision. But I was still sleeping!? I was sooooo confused. I was still sleeping but I had control over my vision from my bed and when I had rolled too._

----------


## mark

moonbeam - thanks alot for the advice I will try this out next time im lucid and report back with the results  :smiley: 

Cusp - yeah doctor who is great! Loved the last season....fallen angles or what ever it was called (the one with the stone angles) was great! although im not sure how the new assistant will work out I cant imagin her in that roll.

Adam- sorry man ha ha passed along that little curse have I ha ha I tried the technique again last night but I was awake far to early lol after about 3 hours of sleep - no results lol I didnt expect any but thats when I woke up ::roll::

----------


## mark

Sorry people this is a LONG post ha ha I have missed off a couple of fragments of some dreams because they are pointless to put in. 

Also something I have noticed, eating bannana before going to bed makes for some vivid dreams!! maybe that is something to do with the B6 in it.
*
22 September 2007*

*Long Nightmare*

Im in a house everything seems washed out and kind of grey. The house is a mess and im cleaning up for them. There is a Gran mother who looks like she is about 45 or 50 she seems friendly enough, there is a young boy maybe 7 or 8 he keeps showing me these drawings that freak me out (im not sure what they are) there is also a young woman who looks like she may be a maid from the 18th century she is wearing a white hat and black dress. She has a little bit of dirt on her face but she is cute and we have gotten quite close as we have spent so much time together.

There is a old, very old man who is bald and grey coloured he has alot of age spot things and his eyelids droop over his eyes (he kind of looks like the grand father from the texas chainsaw masacre) He wants to show me a trick. He puts my finger in his mouth and sucks but its alot stronger then I expect and my hand disapears into his mouth. I freak out and start to panick he is eating my hand!! he sucks again and I feel my hand slide into his throat as my arms disapear. I manage to pull my arm out but im totally freaked out. But the old man latches onto the top of my head and tries to swollow my head.

Im in a garden clearing leaves into a pile with a rake. Im standing with the young lady laughing with her. I have not seen the little boy for a while but all of a sudden he comes running up saying im a heathen and a devil worshiper. He says to the girl that he will show her. I think what the hell!! as they run off to the house I follow shouting there must be some kind of mistake. As I get closer to the house I notice weird paintings and murels on the ground and surrounding the house is a trench filled with steel spikes.

It dawns on me that the gran mother has been brain washing them. The little boy fire some kind of arrow at me which misses but I start to run fearing for my life. The maid also starts shooting at me with arrows so I pick up a thick log and smash the girl in the face with it as hard as I can but it takes 2 blows to put her down. A man with long hair comes running at me but get hit in the head by a spinning blade and blood goes spirting every were. He keeps coming like a maniac and I hit im so many time but he wont stop.

Im terrified now and feel pain as the boy shoots me in the chest with a arrow. He comes running over but a hellicopter (not sure were it came from) takes his head off with the blades. The gran starts to cover up evidence and the police let her get away with it...I wake up
*
Wasps (dam another terrifying dream)*

Im in a swimming pool and I see a wasp! so I spend ages underwater waiting for it to go away. When I surface its gone so I rest on the sides of the pool until I notice a huge black wasp on my arm, its about a inch long and I can see the poison in its stomach sloshing around (in the dream I know its a deadly Asian veriety of wasp and it will kill me if it stings) I look at the thing and I see it raise its rear into the air and sheer panick floods through me ...I wake up
*
Pool Side Sex Contest*

hmm there seems to be alot of this in my dreams latley  :Oops: 

Im at the filming of a new game show. There are 4 couples and the idea of the game is for each of the couples to have sex without stopping and the one's who last the longest win. 

Im by a swimming pool and I notice the first couple, the woman is really mean and is telling her partner he is terrible and is saying stuff like "well come on then, this is shit ...move come on you can do it" I feel sorry for the bloke. She stops then gets off him then says in a mean voice "take of the condom for christ sake maybe it will make you move".

I move onto the second couple the man is is massivly over weight. He looks like hurley from Lost but 2 or 3 times the size and he looses when he finishes first. He dives into the pool. I cant remember the other 2 couples. The two presenters sneek of to a private area to have sex

*Holliday fragment*

I have been on holliday with my brother. We went all round europe. We go back and he is famous. There was some money made by us. I made £2000 and shaun made £5000

----------


## Moonbeam

Hmmm...somebody watches a lot of horror and porn movies?  ::lol:: 

 :wink2:  Just kidding, my dreams are like that too and I don't do much of either.

----------


## mark

OK as far as dreams go last night was insane! A few days back I set a task to find out the meaning of life and also to find out why i am the way I am. So the results are below

*23 September 2007*

*The purpose of life - Lucid*

I cant remember anything from before im lucid nor do I remember anything about getting lucid.

Im in the back lane behind my house floating about 20ft off the ground. I fly along the lane until I find my back yard.  There is  a woman with tight dark blue jeans on and a white top. She has long white or atleast very very blond hair. She is hanging white sheets on a line. I notice the yard is similar to mine however there is no fence dividing our yard from the neighbours yard.

I land next to her and say to her "do you know this is all just a dream" I am excited to hear what she has to say, but she says nothing just looks at me like im some kind of freak. I tell her I will prove it and I use Telekinesis to pull her pants down. She pulls them up quickly I smile getting some kind of amusement from this mean act (there is a bit of a blank here but I think there may have been sex involved, lol dam im looking more an more like some kind of pervert every day ha ha ha) 

Im still in my back yard the washing has gone and there is a shed that has just appeared. My ex is standing there. I say to her "you remember that stuff I was talking about...you know lucid dreaming. Well guess what I did it and even better this is all just a dream!" she laughs and does not really believe me so I show her my hands as proof. They are all crumpled and she grabs them and says "my god what happened" I tell her its nothing its just because this is a dream.

Im enjpying ths conversation with her so I ask her how things are going for her. She tells me that her sister and her boyfriend have eventually decided to settle down..by this i imagine they have gotten engaged.

She is standing in the yard the wind blowing though her dark hair. She is wearing a top that she used to own its blue white and grey. I remember thinking I always liked her in that top. Then suddenly I remember something I have always wanted to know. I ask her "so tell me whats the meaning of life, whats the point, the purpose?" she smiles slightly at me and walks around for a moment then replies, in a attempt to copy my accent "you have just got to get back up and propper kick it" (now in my dream the meaning was clear just to live life to the best you can because its the only chance so no matter what happens you just get on up and live it) I ponder this for a moment then say I must remember that.

I have another question so I ask "why am I the way I am?" she looks at me and smiles slightly and says "you already know the answer to that". All of a sudden I feel incredibly alone and I start to cry, I mean really cry like im having some kind of break down or something  :Oops:  she says aww and hugs me. I wisper in her ear its because im lonley isnt it? and she nods her head (I know this is just a dream but that hug touched me so much) and I tell her that I miss her....I wake up

I felt kind depressed when I woke up and I lay awake for hours pondering this dream...its true though, I have been kinda lonley latley. I know its pathetic ha ha  :Oops:  I was unsure if I should post this dream because its kind personal...but what the hell right?


*Christmas Madness*

Its Christmas day and as a present my mum has got me and my brother a CCRT game (now in the dream this is meant to be the next generation of computer games. The AI in the enemy are meant to be impossible to predict) 

Shaun got a game based on the Final Fantasy series. He puts it on and rather then watching the game its like you are there. In the game everything is misty and hard to see but the graphics are great and the enemy are almost like real people.

My in my game I have escaped from this insane red fox its a absolute nightmare. The thing learns from everything I do, Im asleep and the thing sneeks up on me and starts beating me with a branch. I hit it with all my force but it just wont die! eventually I manage to snape its neck and im relieved that I can get back to sleep

----------


## mark

> Hmmm...somebody watches a lot of horror and porn movies? 
> 
>  Just kidding, my dreams are like that too and I don't do much of either.





ha ha ha lol

its mad ha ha just these past couple of weeks its been in my dreams so much   :Oops:  lol

but seriously lol that old man freaked me out...perhaps watching te texas chain saw massacre was a mistake hmm lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> OK as far as dreams go last night was insane! A few days back I set a task to find out the meaning of life and also to find out why i am the way I am. So the results are below



Wow, you don't mess around...whenever I set a task for myself it takes forever for my subconscious to get around to remembering to do it. It's funny because when I first got on DV and had messed up hands so often, I wanted to look at a DC's hands to see if they were messed up too. It took like a year, but I finally had a dream sort of like yours, where I was showing my Dad my hands to prove it was a dream (lobster-claw hands), and I told him to look at his (his were normal, and he didn't believe it was a dream).





> I ask her "so tell me whats the meaning of life, whats the point, the purpose?" she smiles slightly at me and walks around for a moment then replies, in a attempt to copy my accent "you have just got to get back up and propper kick it" (now in my dream the meaning was clear just to live life to the best you can because its the only chance so no matter what happens you just get on up and live it) I ponder this for a moment then say I must remember that.



Yes I'm sure you're interpreting it right; it's funny how the ex-girlfriend DC tries to copy your accent--like your subconscious is giving you some sort of hint (or did she do that a lot?). I like what she says too; and how she says it! A good thing to remember, but hard to do sometimes.





> I have another question so I ask "why am I the way I am?" she looks at me and smiles slightly and says "you already know the answer to that". All of a sudden I feel incredibly alone and I start to cry, I mean really cry like im having some kind of break down or something  she says aww and hugs me. I wisper in her ear its because im lonley isnt it? and she nods her head (I know this is just a dream but that hug touched me so much) and I tell her that I miss her....I wake up





That is making me sad to read; I'm embarrassed to admit I have tears in my eyes. (I've been a little fragile lately; don't mind me.) I hope you don't stay lonely. (You've got all of us new DV friends.. :wink2: ; not quite the same, I know.)





> I felt kind depressed when I woke up and I lay awake for hours pondering this dream...its true though, I have been kinda lonley latley. I know its pathetic ha ha  I was unsure if I should post this dream because its kind personal...but what the hell right?





Hey don't worry about it; you've seen the stuff in other people's journals--what is more universal, yet personal, than dreams? (At least for us that try to remember ours.) I'm glad you posted it; it's really beautiful. Those strong-emotion dreams are more powerful than real life sometimes.

It's also cool how your subconscious talks right back to you thru your DC's. Mine is not nearly so cooperative. You ought to try another question.  (I asked mine once for help with something that I wanted to be able to do; the response: Just my own voice saying to me "No problem!" I really believed that--not!)

----------


## Caradon

Hey mark, congratulations on all the cool Lucids. I've just been browsing through a few of them. Your doing really well for your first year at it. I'll try to read more of your journal as I get the time. My free time has been pretty limited lately.

----------


## mark

> Wow, you don't mess around...whenever I set a task for myself it takes forever for my subconscious to get around to remembering to do it. It's funny because when I first got on DV and had messed up hands so often, I wanted to look at a DC's hands to see if they were messed up too. It took like a year, but I finally had a dream sort of like yours, where I was showing my Dad my hands to prove it was a dream (lobster-claw hands), and I told him to look at his (his were normal, and he didn't believe it was a dream).



ha ha yeah I couldnt believe it lol I just remembered really quickly, I have been trying to remember to do a task but I just keep forgetting ha ha. Lobster-claw hands  ::shock::  thats great lol I would love to see that ha ha





> Yes I'm sure you're interpreting it right; it's funny how the ex-girlfriend DC tries to copy your accent--like your subconscious is giving you some sort of hint (or did she do that a lot?). I like what she says too; and how she says it! A good thing to remember, but hard to do sometimes



thanks I really wanted your opinnion on that  :smiley:  oh yeah she used to do it all the time, see I have a really weired accent lol not like a normal english one  :tongue2: 





> That is making me sad to read; I'm embarrassed to admit I have tears in my eyes. (I've been a little fragile lately; don't mind me.) I hope you don't stay lonely. (You've got all of us new DV friends..; not quite the same, I know.)



 :Oops:  your embarressed lol im meant to be manly im not meant to cry ha ha...just kidding, I was really nervous about posting that part and thanks for your lovly reply made me smile  :smiley: 





> You ought to try another question. (I asked mine once for help with something that I wanted to be able to do; the response: Just my own voice saying to me "No problem!" I really believed that--not!)



ooooh thats a good one!...I will have to remember that, so did it help you at all?

----------


## mark

*24 September 2007*

very bad night of sleep I remember waking up to write in my diary but I must have been to tired and fallen back asleep.

*Fragments*

Im in a school im lifting weights on the bench press. Im lifting 20kg a side. But instead of being round they are a funny square or triangle shape. Im with 2 people a boy and a girl.

im getting driven home by someone but the car is weird it almost looks like the Deadlus (the space ship from stargate) but its black and shinny. Inside is massive there is 4 rows of seats and im chilling in the back row.

----------


## mark

> Hey mark, congratulations on all the cool Lucids. I've just been browsing through a few of them. Your doing really well for your first year at it. I'll try to read more of your journal as I get the time. My free time has been pretty limited lately.




Thanks man! means alot...im glad you have had a quick look  :smiley: 

yeah tell me about the time thing! lol im so busy with work and stuff ...drives me mad lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey!!  ::o:  Whoaaa!! Just had a quick browse through your DJ and I am seeing a lot of blue man.  :wink2:  Hehe keep up the good work! I have to run to class now but I shall be back.

----------


## Moonbeam

> ooooh thats a good one!...I will have to remember that, so did it help you at all?



No, I was a little mad at myself for my un-helpful reply. ::roll::   I expected more from myself.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

last night was another bad night for recall. The below fragment I remembered when I was at work. 

On another note I got some B Complex tablets today, i was gonna get some B6 but I could not find any. I will take one tonight and see what the results are. *

25 September 2007*

*World War 3 Fragment.*

Im in London and im heading back up North. There is a massive war going on and me and my unit (I seem to be in the army) are sneeking along a street lined with red asphalt next to a river. There is rubble everywere and burnt out cars across the street. I tell my men to keep down.....I cant remember what happens next

We are in a old church the roof is gone. Im standing in a basement, and we are assembling some kind of servalence device. We are sliding sections of the machine together. Once complete one of the men get on top of the machine (he is lying as if he is on a cross)and a shield forms around him. It looks like the one from Halo 3, I know the purpose of this shield is to prevent the enemy from detecting the electronic signature. After this a steel shield is raised and from the out side it looks like the Sphere (off the film "Sphere") except its silver in colour. From the inside I can see a birds eye view of the area and I can see the enemy location as well.

----------


## Caradon

I often get dreams about being in the military too. I'm not sure why.

have you ever read the book sphere. I read it quite a few years before the movie came out. Man it was so good I read three quarters of it in one night.
didn't even want to put it down at all.

----------


## mark

Caradon I had no idea there was a book of that! 

am gonna check to see if its on amazon I would love to read it. Im guessing then its something you would recommend  :tongue2: 


*
26 September 2007*

Bad night for dreaming. This week at work has been a bitch to say the least. I have not had good recall. 

However I think the B Complex tablet I took before bed may have had some effect on the one dream I do remember. seemed very vivid.

*Photography and Playstations*

Im in my old flat in Leeds. Im in the bedroom which is on the top floor of the building. The carpet is blue but kind of dirty and im lying on my bed looking out of the window.

Im looking into a garden and there is a bush with multi coloured flowers. The sun is shining into the bush and the flowers are litreally glowing with reds, purples, yellows and blues. Im trying to take a photo of this with a disposible camera but every time I get ready to take one my brother puts his hand infront of the camera and starts shouting AHHHHH and laughing. Im starting to get annoyed at him and eventually shout at him to leave.

I switch to the digital camera but the moment has gone and the flowers are no longer glowing. I instead take some photos of a tree and a swing.

Dream shifts and im standing with my brother examining a new memory card I got for my PS3. It looks exactly like the PS3 but about a quater the size and its see through. 2 old friends of mine are checking out the graphics on the PS3 and I go to show them the HD settings only to realise that my old TV is not HD ready....I wake up

----------


## Caradon

If you haven't found the book already, the author is Michael Crighton. He's a pretty talented writer. It would probably be better if you had not seen the movie first. but you should enjoy it anyway. as usual, the book was way better.

----------


## mark

caradon I have bought that book lol it should arrive tomorrow  :smiley:  im quite excited about it lol


ok dreams....im glad to announce that my recall is getting back to normal after a few days of terrible recalls. I have a few dreams to report however, It appears that my pen was not working properly and so the first have of my dream notes are completley illegible. 

*27 September 2007*

*Sharing Memories*

Im in a cafe and there is someone talking to me (dont know who or what about because of the stupid pen running out) I tell her that I cant believe I managed to Lucid Dream (dam it another missed opertunity). 

M.H (someone from school who I really did not get on with) comes up to the table im sitting with. He says to me "Jesus man you have changed loads since school". I look at him and say nothing but im worried that he will say something that will make me look bad to the girl im with. he says "do you remember the time that N and G (2 people who bullied me at school) were laughing at you infront of everyone and they were stabbing you with pens and pencils" he is smiling when saying this. I am slightly panicy because this girl does not know anything about my past and im worried she will think im a freak. But he says "they were dicks! and besides I hear they are burning in Hell now" I reply with "well to be fair they deserve it"....I wake up


*Wanted!*

In this dream im a girl and im getting chased off the police. I have not done anything but they just wont believe me and im really worried.

Im at a fashion week there are lots of people in the audience. Im back stage and I need to change (I dont know if its because I am in the show or if its because I need to hide from the police) I am getting changed in the bathroom but realise that I have to hide because the police will find me...I wake up

*Step Dads Birthday*

Its my step dad's (kevin) birthday. I have bought him a card, its pink and when I bought it I thought it was OK but now im really beginning to think it looks abit girly perhaps even gay. Im kind of gutted by this and feel like he wont think I have made a effort with his card. 

I notice there is a piece of paper in the card, its a note from my mum to  kevin it has lots of pornographic pictures attached to it...I think dam this is weird and kind of disturbing!

Im lying in my bed eating slices of some kind of spicey sausage from a bowl.  My mum comes in and asks me to get out of bed so she can make the bed. I panic because im errr lets say standing to attention  :Oops:  ha ha and I really dont want her to see that, I would be gutted, so I shout at her to leave me alone and she starts to cry and I feel really gutted that I hurt my mum.

kevin comes into my room and we tell him we are going to take him for a meal at Planet Hollywood (random because I have never even seen one before)

----------


## Moonbeam

> If you haven't found the book already, the author is Michael Crighton. He's a pretty talented writer. It would probably be better if you had not seen the movie first. but you should enjoy it anyway. as usual, the book was way better.



His book "Eaters of the Dead" is good too, which was made into the move "The 13th Warrior".  

mark, don't forget to do an RC everytime you are trying to write in your journal and something is going wrong--that's gets me lucid a lot anymore, because that often happens in an FA.

----------


## mark

> His book "Eaters of the Dead" is good too, which was made into the move "The 13th Warrior".  
> 
> mark, don't forget to do an RC everytime you are trying to write in your journal and something is going wrong--that's gets me lucid a lot anymore, because that often happens in an FA.



Hey thanks moonbeam that a good Idea. I think maybe I will try the nose one saying as I write my notes in the dark lol.

I may check out that book like I have just got the Sphere so I need to read that one first but I will def bear your suggestion in mind  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*28 September 2007*

*Wormholes*

In my dream there is a new transportation system, roads and the likes of trains etc and not used anymore. Instead each city has a wormhole hub. (dam it I cant read my notes on the wormhole hub, I seem to have writen on the same line a number of times so my words are all jumbled up) 

I step through the swirling blue wormhole and im in my cousin F's uni room. She is upset and saying she thinks she has gotten fat after being in the halls of residence at uni. I tell her she is not and try to comfort her and tell her she just thinking that way because she has been out on the town (I think she is drunk).

Im in a club the whole floor is rotating slowly, even the bar and the walls are roatating. M H comes upto me holding a bottle of beer I tell him something (cant read my writing) then tell him I need to get back to F. I walk towards the wormhole in the corner of the room. It looks like a swirling bright blue cloud and step into it...I wake up

*Football* 

Ah dam, cant believe I dreamed of foot ball I hate it lol

Im in a large house. Its packed with people who have come to watch England play in the world cup. There is a football pitch outside and England have so far played 5 games and lost every one. The players are depressed and are refusing to play.

I arrange for the other teams t tohrow the match, in my dream I know this is cheating but I think desprate times call for desprate meassures. Eventually we have cheated enough matches to give the team a chance to win.

*Twins*

I think that sex occours alot in my dreams, like almost every night ha ha ha  :Oops:  because when ever I remember more then 2 dreams there is usually sex invloved. I think im gonna start using this as a dream sign

Im in my own flat, in the living room. There is a TV in the corner and the floor is wooden. Im lying on a sofa and im naked  :Oops:  (I know lol not a nice thought ha ha ha) My auntie S is knocking on the front door but I dont answer and eventually she leaves.

Im excited because the twins from big brother are coming round soon and I remember that the last time they were here we had a wild night together. (im not gonna write the rest of this dream its embarrassing lol and goes into alot more detail so I will spare the details) 


*WILD Attempt*

I tried to wild again tonight. However I found that I was disturbed alot firstly by my brother getting up for work, then there was someone at the door, then the phone started to ring. 

On my first attempt it was after about 6 and a half hours sleep I just fell straight asleep after about 10 mins

On my second attempt (after about 8 hours of sleep) I got further into SP but just fell asleep again  :Mad: 

Now my third attempt (after about 9 hours of sleep) I was doing it for about 30 mins and got very far into SP to the point were I almost stopped feeling my body, I got to this point after about ten mins but just could not get any further. However I did experience so HI for the first ever time so I will write these down

*HI*

Its in 3rd person view im in a Bugatti Veyron speeding down a highway. Everything is hazy and kind of difficult to see but im dodging in and out of cars and trucks.

Im in a office and im looking over to a group of 3 people sitting on a table they are talking but the voices seem distant and distorted almost like they have been slowed down alot.


New goal for the end of October: im gonna practice WILDing this month so by the end of October I wish to be some what profficent at WILD

----------


## mark

Oh just on a side note I found something quite amusing the other day....

I was reading my horror scope in the the  metro newspaper the last line of text read..... "I think its time for a bit of reality checking"  ::shock::  ha ha how mint is that!!

Dam I laughed when I read that  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Adam

How strange is that!

WILDing is good - its getting that balance between how long you sleep before waking, how long you stay awake for. Once you find it, it becomes easier mate.

I usually have 5 hours sleep up for 5 minutes then WILD. Seems to work well for me  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> my horror scope in the the metro newspaper the last line of text read..... "I think its time for a bit of reality checking"  ha ha how mint is that!!



As if you didn't already know that!  :wink2:   Pretty cool tho.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I read the eaters of the dead too, fascinating  story. If I remember right The author said it was based on actual historical documents written by the guy that was used as the thirteenth warrior. 

Mark just so you know, I think they changed the name of the book to the thirteenth warrior as well. I could be wrong though. they must have been afraid that the original name would give people the wrong idea. And keep a lot of potential viewers away from the movie.

Thats pretty cool about your horoscope! Good Luck with the wilding.

Here, I just gave your journal five stars! He he

----------


## mark

Caradon - I have started reading the sphere it seems really good so far im only a few chapters through but usually I can tell if im gonna like a book by th first few chapters.

yeah im def gonna need the luck with WILDing last night was terrible! lol

and thanks man im well happy you rated my DJ with five stars!!!  :smiley:   :smiley:  


*29 September 2007*

Another night with alot of dreams I even remember part of one from my first dream period which is a first  :smiley: 

*Sphere - Fragment*

Me and my team arrive to investigate the Sphere.  We are all very scared and even the military men with us are frightend.

*Military*

Im some kind of war veterian and im untouchable I think to myself even christ could not touch me. Im talking to my men about people dying in the field I tell them that they shuld take more care all those people who died in other wars, its all their fault they should have kept their heads down.
*
Driving With Mum*

Im driving in a car across europe with my mum, I may be driving a large car like a 4x4 or something like that. I am getting really annoyed with mum because she keeps poking me in the ribs asking if I need the toilet. This goes on for some time and I eventually wake up actually needing the toiles ha ha  :tongue2: 

*False Awakenning*  :Mad: 

Now this was really annoying because I had been following moonbeams advice and doing a RC everytime I wrote in my DJ except for this one time  :Mad: 

Luckily I remember the 2 dreams I wrote although it did confuse the hell out of me when I went to pick up my DJ and it was on the wrong side of the bed  ::shock:: 

Here is what I remember

*Crazy People - Fragment*

there is some man running round shouting that his friend has got the brains of a crazy monkey and there is another man who is incredibly white running in circles waving his arms shouting that he has caught a cloud.

*Bath Problems - Fragment*

I have run a bath and im going to check if it is full yet but when I check its empty, now im confused as anything and I put this down to the plug coming out. I make sure that the plug is in tightly and run the bath again.

I come back once more and its nearly full so I leave it a little longer.  I come back and its less full then before I think the the fuck!! (im seriously confused now) I let it fill more and once again its empty! (I wonder if shaun is playing some kind of joke on me but he is not there, I should have realised I was dreaming but never did  :Sad: )


*Public Toilets and Car Chases*

This is a LONG dream so sorry for the length of this post  :smiley: 

Im in Paris on holliday with my family. Me and my brother have taken my new car (Bugatti Veyron) out for a spin and im letting him drive. He pulls over in a side street and gets out to talk to some friends he has seen. Im sitting waiting for him and I suddenly realised that im desprate for the toilet. I check the sat nav screen to see if there are any public toilets near by and thankfully there is.

I get out of the car and run to the train station, the outside of the building is covered in shiney white tiles. I get past a old lady with a zimmer frame (thats the second time I have seen this random old lady in a dream) and run down a long stair case. I step into the toilet and its not at all what I expect.

Its a large open plan room divided by a small barrier about a meter high. On one side along the walls and the dividing barrier is a urinal that stretches the length of the room. On the other side a rows of normal toilets side by side. On this side there are lots of people (both men and women) using the toilets.

I run to use the urinal but find that I have to stand on my toes to reach it and I can bearly reach it at that. I question for a moment the strangeness of this situation but then one of the girls using the toilets farts really loudly and that old lady with the zimmer frame starts clapping and says "I love a girl with gas its so natural" (WTF right?)

I wash my hands in the sink in the corner and all of a sudden 3 Chavs start being funny with me (the first is tall and very skinny i will call him Chav 1 the secondis absoulty huge with muscles this one Chav 2 and the third is small and chubby Chav 3) Chav 3 says to me  you never used gloves, I notice the pile of small pink rubber gloves in a box, I say yeah and? they pick me up and try to dunk my head in a sink filled with dirty water.

Im standing in a bar area next to the stairs I used to come in. Im trying to negotiate my way out of this chav 2 is pushing me around but eventually I manage to convince them to leave me alone. Im shaking now and very scared. I see my mum and auntie G who have ordered a sandwich from the bar.

I see some dude running from the bathroom being chased by the chavs. I punch chav 1 in the throat he goes down and smashes his face off one of the steps and I think I may have killed him.I run for my life with the other 2 chavs after me and get into my car.

I speed off. My car is much faster then theirs which is some old ford. The only problem is that I have to slow right down at the corner and they cathc up to me. I travel down a a couple of roads before hitting a straight and speeding off at 150mph or more. I see some traffic police in the distance and one of the mentalists jumps infront of my car and I just miss hi. But in the panick I drop my phone out of the car (I dont know how because all the windows are closed) but then I realise that my phone is covered by the Handman company who will erase all evidence that the phone is mine ..phew I wake up

----------


## mark

*30 September 2007*

another night of vivid dreams, I think the B Complexs are working well, although the first 2 dreams are a litlle random and keeping with my new tradtion the second dream includes sex once again  ::roll::  dam lol im seriously looking like a bit of a perv ha ha


*Blog of Love*

In an attempt to understand Asian people (I think by this I mean their language although I cant be sure) I have heired 3 apprentices to work on a solution for me.

One of the 3 is a girl and I really like her, I feel very strongly that I may even love her. She is lying on a bed and is tired. She has dark hair and dark skin (she is Asian I think) and she has the most beautiful shinny eyes. Im reading her a story from a book. 

She falls asleep and I watch her for a while smiling and thinking even when sleeping she is beautiful. I wanna tell everyone I can about this because I think its really cute of her.

I go onto the internet (maybe on here?) and write a blog. (I cant remember what the blog says but I know it has a huge number of Emoticons in it) She wakes up and finds the blog I worte and she turns around in the chair she is sitting in and smiles at me.

*Stripper TV*

OK here we go more sex ha ha

Im taking part in a game show/doccumentary about strippers or maybe they are prostitutes I dont know. There are 3 sofa's on the set and lots of strippers maybe 6 or 7, there are about 10 men. One of the strippers is beautiful she has long dark hair and hazel eyes. 

About half way through the "game" show 3 strippers chose 3 men to take on to the next stage. I dont get through though. The girls take the boys to the sofas and "preform". Im paying alot of attention to the dark hair girl who has been getting oral off the man she chose. He then continues to preform anal on her (im cutting out alot of detail here) 

Some how im back at the start of the show and this time im determind to get chosen so as soon as we are introduced to the girls I tell the dark haired girl that I think she is beautiful. She is impressed and tells me that she does not like the bikini she is wearing so she takes it off....I wake up

*False awakenning and Nose bleed*

Now this is somewhat annoying I have taken to doing a RC everytime I wake up but I never do it during a FA its infurriating  :Mad: 

So I wake up with that dreaded tickling feeling I get in my nose when I have a nose bleed but instead of having a small bit of blood on the pillow there is ALOT of blood

*Auntie L's*

Im in my Auntie L's old house. me and my brother have been staying there for a few days (I cant remember why) My mum is comming to pick me up and take me home so I am packing my stuff.

Im putting my stuff into coloured plastic boxes and dam there is alot of stuff! I dont know why because I only brought a small bag and im very confused by all this stuff! I am packing my 5th box when I see 2 bars of cadburrys chocolate which I steal.

Im carrying the boxes down stairs and putting them into my mums car. On my way out the house I notice out the corner of my eye sarah and marrie and I think to my self I have to speak to them when I come back especially sarah (I really liked her in college)..... but then my alarm goes off!! dam it lol

----------


## Adam

Hey don't worry about it, everyone has sex dreams, just not everyone posts about them  :wink2: 

*secret society*

----------


## mark

> Hey don't worry about it, everyone has sex dreams, just not everyone posts about them 
> 
> *secret society*




 ::shock::  ha ha ha

do you reckon I sould not post them lol?

I never considered keeping them quiet hmm maybe I shouldl

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha ha
> 
> do you reckon I sould not post them lol?
> 
> I never considered keeping them quiet hmm maybe I shouldl



Well thats completely up to you! I wish I had more non Lucid sex dreams!
When I am Lucid, most of the time sex ends up ruining the Lucid! I generally wake up during it and feel like I wasted the dream. So I'm shit out of luck Lucid or not LOL.

----------


## Adam

> ha ha ha
> 
> do you reckon I sould not post them lol?
> 
> I never considered keeping them quiet hmm maybe I shouldl



Up to you mate - I post when they involve DV members because that funny - but sometimes will leave them out, or at least some of the details - If you look through my DJ you will notice Meghan commenting that it wouldn't be a night of Adam dreams without sex in them haha! I don't think I am that bad though really  :tongue2: 

Ah leave them in there I say  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Up to you mate - I post when they involve DV members because that funny - but sometimes will leave them out, or at least some of the details - If you look through my DJ you will notice Meghan commenting that it wouldn't be a night of Adam dreams without sex in them haha! I don't think I am that bad though really 
> 
> Ah leave them in there I say




ha ha ha yeah I read that post in your DJ lol  ::lol::   :tongue2: 

I do remove most of the details to say the least  ::shock::  ha ha I think I will leave them in lol, I figure I want to be honest with this thing...its why I decided to include them in the first place. I just hope no one is offended by them  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

How could anyone be offended by these dreams? It's true that everyone old enough ot be on DV [I do think there's an age requirement] probably has had something sexual in their dreams before, so hey, if you wish to entertain people with your dreams, go on ahead. 

Anyways, I'm sure if you put, "I had a sex dream but that's all I'm going to say" people will wanna here it from ya so do what you want buddy  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> How could anyone be offended by these dreams? It's true that everyone old enough ot be on DV [I do think there's an age requirement] probably has had something sexual in their dreams before, so hey, if you wish to entertain people with your dreams, go on ahead. 
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure if you put, "I had a sex dream but that's all I'm going to say" people will wanna here it from ya so do what you want buddy



hey lucidbulb welcome to my journal  :tongue2: 

lol seems to be that last few weeks I dream about it all the time  :Oops:  lol I have been recording dreams since january and never had a dream involving sex until a few weeks ago lol bow its there all the time ha ha ha funny thing is I dont really think about it that often lol

----------


## mark

*01 October 2007*

OK last night was probs the worst night I have had in a while for dream. To be fair though its my own fault becuase I have been reading Sphere and im telling you I cant put the thing down its incredible!! I was awake until 1am and had to get up at 6.30am  ::shock:: ...so tired lol

*Fragment* 

I am looking for something and there may be a bacteria involved.

yep thats it, that is the extent of my dreams last night  ::roll:: 

on a side note though I have noticed that I have my best recall and even lucids when im only sleeping lightly. Thats why on weekends I can remember loads of dreams from towards the end of my sleep. When I sleep deeply I cant really remember to much.

----------


## Caradon

I'm glad you  like the book! Sorry it's messing up your recall though.  :Sad:  Normally reading helps me with my dreaming.

 Yeah, it is easier to recall dreams towards the end of a long sleep. Two reasons for that. Because your minds more awake, and REM periods are much longer and closer together.

----------


## mark

> I'm glad you  like the book! Sorry it's messing up your recall though.  Normally reading helps me with my dreaming.
> 
>  Yeah, it is easier to recall dreams towards the end of a long sleep. Two reasons for that. Because your minds more awake, and REM periods are much longer and closer together.



ha ha it probs wont mess my dream recall its just I stayed up way to late last night and I slept way to deeply to recall anything.

Im about half way though the book its awsome! much better then the film...I love the details it goes into especially about the ship...good stuff  ::lol::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, the last two hours are typically what most people remember, but if something really strikes you early on or if you stay focused enough whne first going to sleep [regardless of how short] you'll recall it. Like lately I've been recalling loads of FAs... It's kind of annoying.

----------


## mark

> Yeah, the last two hours are typically what most people remember, but if something really strikes you early on or if you stay focused enough whne first going to sleep [regardless of how short] you'll recall it. Like lately I've been recalling loads of FAs... It's kind of annoying.




dam FA's.... no need to tell me about the annoyances of FA's  :Mad:  drive me mad they do lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Why not RC everytime you wake up then? Then when you have an FA you will RC and become lucid.

----------


## mark

> Why not RC everytime you wake up then? Then when you have an FA you will RC and become lucid.



lol its funny I do every time for the last few days when moonbeam suggested it....I just dont when I have a FA I dont quite know why...maybe if I keep doing it I will eventually check in a FA lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Gasp* You have the same issue as me! I always do RCs in RL but not in FA dreams, >.<

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im paying alot of attention to the dark hair girl who has been getting oral off the man she chose. He then continues to preform anal on her (im cutting out alot of detail here)



 ::shock:: He must be a very limber man!  

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. ::D:   You can post sex dreams if you want, but people will be jealous of you!   :wink2:  I used to post the details of mine, but then I quit having them, so I stopped, and they came back.

----------


## mark

> He must be a very limber man!  
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.  You can post sex dreams if you want, but people will be jealous of you!   I used to post the details of mine, but then I quit having them, so I stopped, and they came back.



 ::shock::  ha ha

lol you could say that  :Oops: 


*02 October 2007*

Recall is slightly better but npt great...once again im struggling to understand my writing.

*Lab Confusion*

Im in a laboratory or atleast some kind of room with alot of equipment in it.

There is some kind of experiment going on and im reading the results of a test wjen randomly all the people in the room vanish! I look round thinking what the hell is going on and im kind of worried. I go to look for everyone and when I get near them the just appear as if nothing has happened.

I notice that they have changed, they are all happy and kind of manic (I think this is influenced by Sphere) Im really confused and when I ask them where they went they just dont remember or they are not telling me im not sure.

*Ramdom Fragment*

I cant read my writing but thdere is something to do with someone getting killed and me giving my armour to someone.

*Fussy Cats*

I walk into a house, its dirty and I notice that there are two cats in cages that have been there for a while. They seem fine but I think its cruel to keep them in cages.

I notice there is a food bowl on the ground with old cat food in it. I clean the bowl then put a fresh packet of meat in the bowl. The cats (which have some how escaped their cages) come over and sniff it but dont eat it. I think fussy bastards! you clearly have not eaten for ages why wont you eat it! so I get rid of the meat and put some dry biscuits in the bowl. The eat every last biscuit

----------


## Caradon

I wonder if cats would really eat biscuits?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wonder if cats would really eat biscuits?



Caradon, I think where mark comes from, "biscuit" means something else.  I was going to say cookie, but it may be a cracker.  

Well either way I guess you're right; doesn't sound like cat food!

----------


## mark

> I wonder if cats would really eat biscuits?




ha ha ha lol  :tongue2: 

I meant dry cat food lol you know they are small dry pellet type things...err i dont know how to describe them lol  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*03 October 2007*

OK I went out for a "few" drinks after work yesterday and never got back until after 1am so never got a chance to write my dreams so here they are although I have lost some of the detail  :Sad: 

*Habitat 8*

Im in DH 8 (the deep sea habitate from the sphere) which is located 1000ft on the sea bed in the pacific. There are some people there and we are discussing hollidays and who should be allowed to leave and who will have to stay.

Amy (A girl from school) is there but she does not recognise me and I have no intention of telling her who I am.

*Crazy Homeless person - Lucid*

Im on a train travelling somewhere but im not sure were. The trains im using are not like the ones we have here they are silvery coloured (kind of like the ones you see on a TV show set in New York or something) I get off and cross to another platform to catch another train.

There are a few people on the train...a man reading a paper and a couple of people standing at the far end of the carriage. It looks like that scene from Heroes when future Hiro visits Peter. Im standing near the doors holding the pole and I notice a homeless woman (she looks like the bird lady from home alone 2) she sits up and starts shouting at me and she is using telekinesis to push me around and im telling her I dont want to fight I dont want no trouble. suddenly I am aware im dreaming and im smiling (I have always wanted a fighting dream) and I say to her you have no idea who you are dealing with and ask her if she really wants to fight. She just keeps pushing me and I lift off the ground a few inches and start heading towards her.....but dam I just cant remember what happened!

*Daleks!*

Im staying at  my friends house over in America. He has met me at the train station and we are walking along a road next to a sports field. There are some kids playing baseball and they are hitting the balls at us. One of the balls lands on my head and im out cold.

I wake up at my friends house and im lying on a bed. My head is killing me and im really annoyed by what has happened so my friend tells me he can get someone to "deal" with them. I pay him £20 to hire someone to kill the kids ::shock::  and he walks away to deal with this.

I go down stair to my room in the basement. Its freezing so I switch on an electric heater which heats the room almost instantly. I notice that there is a wardrobe in the corner of the room and there is loads of water dripping out of it. I walk over to investigate it with my friend, inside there is a large block of ice and inside the ice is a frozen Dalek (the creature not the shell)

All of a sudden a dalek appears! its screaming EXTERMINATE! I notice that this dalek has flashing red lights when it talks instead of the normal colour and some how I know its under alien control. There is a struggle but we manage to free it from the alien and it reverts back to normal. I strike a deal with the dalek to help free its spiecies from control and in return it wont kill us.

We set off to free the others we enter a large room were there is a number of alien daleks and the battle begins. The alien daleks fire red beams not the normal greeny coloured ones and they are not very strong. The beams bounce of the daleks sheild and everytime the dalek shoots a alien it reverts back to normal ...I wake up

*Fragments*

I am watching a movie at the cinema with my brother

Im on a train talking with a friend and a lady sits in the window seat next to me. She starts talking about sex and I make somekind of joke. She asks me if she can come back to mine.

----------


## mark

*04 October 2007*

OK as I said above I was very drunk last night so I only remember 1 dream.

*So tired*

I have been out all night I went straight out from work and im wearing my grey suit and pink shirt. I am totally tired and hung over and i have alot of stuble. I get off the train and I panick! its my cousins wedding in 30 mins OH NO! 

I run along the platform and notice 2 men on the tracks pulling a large concrete block but I dont have time to stop so I just ignore them. I arrive at the chruch and I have lost my jacket, im sweating I have drink stains on my shirt and my hair is a mess. But my Auntie S does not mind and says she is glad I made it. 

During the wedding there is a process in which they change the name of their baby...apparently this is normal and they change her name from Romany to Nava Vaylan (its what I had written down it made sense in my dream)

The two brides maids are wearing dresses that are made from intricatley folded and worked silver wire and im facinated by the workmanship of these dresses

----------


## Moonbeam

> *04 October 2007*
> 
> OK as I said above I was very drunk last night so I only remember 1 dream.



You have some amazing recall!

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon, I think where mark comes from, "biscuit" means something else. I was going to say cookie, but it may be a cracker. 
> 
> Well either way I guess you're right; doesn't sound like cat food!







> ha ha ha lol 
> 
> I meant dry cat food lol you know they are small dry pellet type things...err i dont know how to describe them lol



LOL, OK I guess we were both wrong Moonbeam. Biscuits was normal cat food! 

It sucks when you lose a Lucid Dream Like that! But it does sound like your recall is coming back well.

----------


## mark

WOW last night I had the most dreams ever!! I wonder if maybe its because of the REM Rebound effect due to my heavy drinking on thursday hmm.. but anyway here they are...sorry for the excessivly long post

*
05 October 2007*

*Computer Game Wars*

Me, my step dad, mum and my brother are in a real life computer game, like a shoot em up. Im currently standing in a large round room with 4 doors exiting the room. I run across the room and spot my brother taking aim at me. but unlike everyone else in the game I have the ability to do the super jump from super metroid and I manage to escape.

Im holding a Plasma gun in my hands, its similar to the rifles from star trek voyager but its black and has 3 glowing green lines along its side.

*Drink With Ex's Mother*

Im sitting in a pub garden. Its nice outside, its warm and the sun is setting. Im sitting at a wooden table enjoying a pint (which is unusual because I dont like beer) Nilda my ex's mum comes and sits next to me and she is asking me how I have been.

*Mattie*

Im in my living room, I have just come in from work. Mattie my cat (dead now) is on the arm of the sofa. Im stroking him. He is lying on his back purring and is pushing his head into my hand the way he used to do when he was getting stroked.

*False Awakening 1*

I enter some of the above into my Dream journal

*Broken Window*

Im in my room and lying on my bed. I am thursty so decide I will go for a cup of tea. I walk out the room and into the kitchen. I hear my brother coming in and panic there is something on my bed I really dont want him to see so I run as fast as I can back to my room and snatch a piece of paper off the bed and put it into my pocket. 

My bro and his friends come in and he looks a little worried I ask whats wrong. He tells me he has smashed the side window on my mums new car but he does not even seem to care. I tell him he will have to get it fixed but it will be expensive. He tells me he will not pay for it and demands the money from me.
*
Sonic The Hedge Hog - Fragment*

There is a lake and sonic is fighting a monster, he does his spin attack and the monster (maybe its team rocket?) go flying off in the distance.

*False awakenning 2*

Again I enter a dream (Sonic dream) into my journal. I actually done a RC by looking at my hands and either I ignored the results or they just looked normal.

*School Dance*

The dance is located in a field and is based in a Marquee. From where I sit I can see the ocean but bearly because its dark. Im sitting on a white plastic chair a little distance from the party. Im reading a news paper and for some reason I have 4 shirts on.

I am thinking to myself how pathetic I am, im only sitting here because im affraid to go and join in. I look across and everyone is dancing and laughing except from me. I spot Sarah (someone I onced really liked) dancing wearing a sparkly black dress and I wonder for a second if she would mind if I ask her to dance. 

I dont ask her instead I just sit there starring at the dark ocean feeling alone and defeated.

*Advanced Task Attempt*

I wake up in bed and do my usual RC. I have only one eye open for some reason. Its light out side and when I examine my hand all seems fine but then suddenly my hand begins to fade and eventually turns completly invisible, I actually cant see my hand. I also do the Nose RC and I know fro sure I am def dreaming. 

I am a little worried because my eyes are still half closed (I feel so tired) and last time I opened my eyes I woke up so this time I slowly role out of my bed and my hand lands in a bucket for some reason. I dont know how but I can see normally now and I think right im gonna attempt a task. I could not remember the basic task so the mirror task it was.

I leave my room doing one last RC to be sure im dreaming and yes I still cant see my hand. I enter my mums room and there are lots of mirrors maybe 6. I walk up to the first one and l look at my reflection. For some reason im a little nervous to do this. I stare at this version of me but it seems strange he has a sadistic smile on his face. I reach in and grab his head although I cant feel anything when I pull back he distorts a little but snaps back to normal.

I move to the second mirror telling my self this is just a dream and I can do it. This one freaks me out its me but distorted heavily and there is nothing reflected in the back ground. My forehead is massive, my eyes are out of alignment, I have bad teeth and my skin is also bad and for a second I wonder if this is showing me every fault I have ever thought I had but massivly exaggerated.

I try to reach in but my hands just hit glass and I cant get to him.

*False Awakening 4*

Im writing my LD into my book but the DJ is all messed up pages out of order etc for a second I become confused but im distracted by my step dad coming into my room. 

He starts telling me about his night out. He looks around and quietly says "me and my friends had 2 lady helpers" I look at him slightly disgusted and say "what you mean prostitutes?" he looks back at the open door and say shhhh. 

My mum comes into the room looks at me strangley because I have my DJ in my hand and asks what we are talking about. I look back to kevin and I am slightly ammused by this situation he has got him self in.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wonder if this is showing me every fault I have ever thought I had but massivly exaggerated.





That's why I was always freaked out to try to look in a mirror in a lucid for a long time; I thought I'd see something really weird.  Everyone's doing really good with task it seems--you almost got it!

 




> Im writing my LD into my book but the DJ is all messed up pages out of order etc for a second I become confused but im distracted by my step dad coming into my room.



You forgot to do an RC whenever you're writing in your journal--especially if it's messed up or you can't do it for some reason.  Just keep that one in mind; I bet it will become a good lucid trigger for you.  It does always seem like something else is going on when that happens which can distract you, I have that all the time.

----------


## mark

> [/color]
> 
> That's why I was always freaked out to try to look in a mirror in a lucid for a long time; I thought I'd see something really weird.  Everyone's doing really good with task it seems--you almost got it!
> 
> [color=royalblue] 
> [color=black]
> 
> You forgot to do an RC whenever you're writing in your journal--especially if it's messed up or you can't do it for some reason.  Just keep that one in mind; I bet it will become a good lucid trigger for you.  It does always seem like something else is going on when that happens which can distract you, I have that all the time.



phew glad im not the only one who thought that ...although I thought that because its what I expected. its what I have always thought about mirrors...I mean when I look into them I always judge what I see..its why I have never liked them if that makes sense.

Yeah I remember you saying about the DJ reality check lol sometimes I could kick myself for the signs that I miss but I will def keep that in mind  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> phew glad im not the only one who thought that ...although I thought that because its what I expected. its what I have always thought about mirrors...I mean when I look into them I always judge what I see..its why I have never liked them if that makes sense.



Yea it's funny, this was a like a major obsession with me when I first started lucid dreaming (to look into a mirror) but I was really freaked and paranoid about what I would see, and I could never do it anyway.  But then this task came up, and I finally did it, but I was concentrating more on the task than what I was actually seeing.  So it was pretty cool, even tho I didn't complete the task.  I don't think I'll be scared about looking into a mirror anymore (in dreams I mean, IRL is still scary lol).  Lots of people go describe going into mirrors, that would be cool to try.  I have trouble with the more impossible sorts of tasks myself.






> Yeah I remember you saying about the DJ reality check lol sometimes I could kick myself for the signs that I miss but I will def keep that in mind



This is a good thing; a messed-up DJ, or pens that don't work, or just a different bathroom (I do my journalling in the bathroom at night) are all really good things to get me lucid.  If you are good about writing in your journal, you will keep having this as a dream sign, and it will start working consistently for you during FA's.

----------


## Caradon

Cool Lucid Mark! Yeah the mirror thing could be strange. I never looked in a mirror in A Lucid before. I recently had a non Lucid where I was floating around a room in my house. It was Like something had a hold of me. When I went by a mirror on the wall. There was a double reflection of myself.

There was me moving through the air. And then there was another me behind me holding me up. and carrying  me around the room. But the second me was invisible. and I could only see my double in the mirrors reflection.
it was pretty strange!

----------


## mark

*06 October 2007*

*Big Brother*

Im watching TV and in 1 hour the live finale for big brother is coming on. Im really excited. Suddenly during the advert Davina comes on saying that because of excessive votes the live show has to be postponed and aired at a later date. Im totally gutted.

*Advanced Task Attmpt 2*

Im at work except im not in a office im in a warm living room lying on a sofa. Its Saturday evenning and I really cant be bothered. Everyone one has done so much work except me I have done nothing. My brother is there and he keeps nipping the back of my head and it really hurts. I shout at him and leave.

Im walking down a street and I do a RC my hand has only 3 fingers and I do a nose check just to be sure and I can still breath. Thats it im dreaming! I want to complete th advanced task and I debate on if I should search for a mirror but instead I spot myself reflected in the window of a shop selling cars.

I step up to the window and try to reach in but I just hit the glass. I re-focus telling myself that this is all just a dream. I slowly touch the glass with my right hand and it passes through the surface sending ripples across the glass but I only get a inch or so in and get stuck. I take my hand out the glass.

A girl I work with shouts my name she says her mum wants to ask me something and asks if I will come and meet her. Im a little annoyed by this distraction but I figure I will see where this leads to. I walk past a silver 4x4 that has blacked out windows I try to get my reflection. Once again I get stuck a inch in but im still facinated by the ripples flowing across the surface of the galss.

Her mum comes over she is wearing a black skirt and jacket over a white T Shirt. I have a vague memory of trying to have sex with her  :Oops:  but she just walks away just before we get started :Oops:  so I get back to my task.

I find another window but instead of reaching in I try to draw my reflection out using Telekinesis but I cant my reflection just stares at me not moving at all. I turn my back on the window trying to imagine that my reflection is already out the mirror and when I turn around my reflection is just gone.

Im slightly frustrated by my failed attempts so decide to try the basic task instead. I find a house that reminds me of something you would see on a christmas card I go to the door and think when I go through here it will be haunted and when I enter the house I will see ghosts and it will be scary but i am woken up by my mum shouting to see if I want to go out for lunch.

*Dragonball GT Fragment*

Super Saiyajin 4 Goku punches the 1 star dragon in the face then rips the remaining dragonballs out of its mouth and kicks them away into the distance

*Near Death* 

I will try to write this in a way that makes sense but its difficult I dont really understand it myself 

Im in a cove or valley type place, behind me is the sea and in front is a cliff. In the center of the valley is a rocky out crop. Im dead or atleast near death or maybe im just out of phase with normal reality im not sure.

There are 6 other versions of me around here that I need to reunite with before the sun falls below the cliffs or I will remain stuck in this "place". I  know that each of the other me's represent a emotion. 

I have managed to unite with all the emotions apart from one who seems to be scared. Im desprately trying to convince him to come to me because the sun is almost set but he just floats backwards and disapears into the wall of the cliff.

Im standing on te rocky out crop watching the sun setting trying to contemplate what it will be like to spend eternity in this valley. Then just as the sun dips beneath the cliff I feel the emotion flood into me and im so happy beacuse I will survive.,

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehehe... you should have done what I did, and that was just to punch your fist through the mirror and grab your reflection by the neck and yank it out. Violence is the answer.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha I will bear that in mind mes lol  :tongue2: 

next time he wont know what hit him lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Awsome How you get Lucid from a random reality check. Thats never happened to me yet. I love the ripples across the glass, That would have really fascinated me also. I can't wait to try this task.

----------


## mark

> Awsome How you get Lucid from a random reality check. Thats never happened to me yet. I love the ripples across the glass, That would have really fascinated me also. I can't wait to try this task.



it seems the only way I can get lucid is by random checks in dreams...my wild attempts have been a little less then sucessfull lol

----------


## mark

*07 October 2007*

OK a weird night last night in the way that I only remember dreams from the early hours of sleep and non from the later hours which is unusual. Because of this things are a little vague.

*Doll*

Im putting together a green doll piece by piece. It looks like one of those wooden men that you see in gift shops. I am fairly sure that this doll was the only thing I can see everything else is blank.

*FA's* 

Im fairly sure that I had 2 FAs one of which I wrote down a dream about a picture I was gonna use as evidence for something but im not sure.

*Light Falls - Lucid*

I cant remember anything before this happens which im gutted at because I feel like it was a long dream in which I may have had another attempt at the task but who knows..

Im standing on a balcony on a house in the suburbs. Its dark tonight and the lights from the house spill onto the decking. I jump up onto a dark wooden table and my brother looks at me and says "what the hell are you doing?" I tell him that I think im gonna go flying and he just looks at me like im a freak. 

Im so unbelievably happy I cant explain how happy I am (I wish I could remember why).  I leap off the building and fly slowly over the large houses in the neighbourhood. I really want to see what space is like and I look towards the sky. I tense up hard as I fly so fast into the sky and seconds later I break through the clouds felling the could wind against my skin.

I hover for a second and look down I see the suburbs doted around the base of the hills and just beyond the hills I see the flood of city lights coving the ground all the way upto the bay and the ocean in the distance. Everything looks so small. I countinue on my way up to space but realise that everything is getting hazy and dark. 

I dont want to loose the dream yet so I head back down to the ground quickly and arrive almost instantly. I try spinning to get into space but when I stop im in the same barren field surrounded by a worn fence. I fly slowly over the ground and thats when I spot the tree.

(I will try to describe this but its difficult) The tree is dead or atleast has no leaves. It is surrounded by a ditch but I dont know how deep that ditch is. Above the tree flowing out of a invisible hole in the air is a water fall of light, of reds, yellows, blues, organges, greens...of all the colours imaginable splashing from its source in mid air. The liquid light lands in the center of the tree flowing down branches and the trunk and forms a pond in the ditch round the tree. 

The mist the splashing light forms illuinates the surrounding darkness in a golden hue and sparkles of multi coloured light float in the air. I think to my self as I slowly wake that its one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.

----------


## mark

08 October 2007

No dreams last night that I remember, just a vague recolection of Dragonball  Z and thats it.

Think this lack of dreams is work related, its kicking my ass at the min, I both hate my job and find that im just tired as owt off it  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

Love the lucid falls, but the tree having no leaves seems out of place.  It seems it should be flourishing in that light.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That Light Falls dream sounds like it must have been incredible. Just to see all those sights, from flying above the neighborhood, to being above the clouds, to the light falling on the tree.

And I always have a problem flying into space, too. I wonder what's up with that.  ::wtf::

----------


## mark

> Love the lucid falls, but the tree having no leaves seems out of place.  It seems it should be flourishing in that light.



haha yeah thats what I thought to. It was weired because the whole place was fairly desolate it was a strange sight.

I think I got alot of influence from your dream about "wings of light" especially from the picture you posted.

----------


## mark

> That Light Falls dream sounds like it must have been incredible. Just to see all those sights, from flying above the neighborhood, to being above the clouds, to the light falling on the tree.
> 
> And I always have a problem flying into space, too. I wonder what's up with that.



yeah whats woth the space thing! lol all i wanna do is float there like the scene in superman returns but I just cant get there lol

Yeah it was a class dream I really i enjoyed it...just wish I could have rememberred the rest of it

----------


## The Cusp

> And I always have a problem flying into space, too. I wonder what's up with that.



I have problems flying in space as well.  I think it comes from the lack of "landmarks".  With no objects in space, you lose your frame of reference.  You have to be moving relative to something else, or something like that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> (I will try to describe this but its difficult) The tree is dead or atleast has no leaves. It is surrounded by a ditch but I dont know how deep that ditch is. Above the tree flowing out of a invisible hole in the air is a water fall of light, of reds, yellows, blues, organges, greens...of all the colours imaginable splashing from its source in mid air. The liquid light lands in the center of the tree flowing down branches and the trunk and forms a pond in the ditch round the tree. 
> 
> The mist the splashing light forms illuinates the surrounding darkness in a golden hue and sparkles of multi coloured light float in the air. I think to my self as I slowly wake that its one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.



And that is beautiful description.  I wonder if light was shining in your eyes or something, and that's how your brain interpreted it.

We had a task a while back, "Go Through a Portal", and that's the only time I've managed to fly in space, I think. I saw the portal as a glowing door in space and flew towards it.  I think it just wouldn't occur to me (my dreaming mind) to fly in space without a task like that, but it's really cool.

----------


## Caradon

You were so happy because you were Lucid Dreaming! I don't think I've ever been more happy than I am while in a dream lucid. I was recently thinking about why it feels so good to be in a dream Lucid. Besides the power and freedom I mean. Just the feeling of being there is so good. I think maybe it's because of the way you can experience emotions in such a different way.

I've tried to fly into space many times, and never been able to get there. Someday...

----------


## mark

Cusp - thats a good reason, I never thought of that. I remember reading in exploring the world of lucid dreaming that if you want to leave the dream you should not pay attention to the details. Maybe thats why I start loosing the dream when I loose refrence points in the dream. nice idea mate!  :smiley: 

Moonbeam - thanks alot  :smiley:  I was unsure how to right it at the time so thanks  :smiley: 

and a portal! genius! dam I will have to remember that one too lol (lost count how many times I have said that to your replies lol) 

Caradon - its strange the last few LD's I have had ive not been to happy lol I was just worried because knowning my memory and luck I probably completed the task but just dont remember it lol

I have noticed that im incredibly happy when flying around....man flying really is a dream come true ha ha I have always wanted to know what that was like ever since I watched superman when I was about 5 or something.

But its so true the happiest times for me have been when lucid dreaming. I think what you say about emotions is totally true. I think its because you dont have to hide your emotions and worry about being judged, sometimes makes me wish I could spend my life in a LD lol

----------


## mark

*09 October 2007*

OK I had some rather disturbing dreams last night. Kind of a little sick really

*Bio Fuel*

Im in my brothers room and he is going to show me what he does at work. Im next to a machine that has a vat of a white liquid and lots of conveyor belts heading off in diffrent directions.

My brother tells me that at work he turn flesh into a new energy sources. He passes me a surgecal knife and tells me to remove the fingers from my left hand which I do. I remove them just above the knuckles the knife go's through easily and there is no pain. (I think there is some kind of anesthetic involved)

Shaun picks up one of my fingers and starts thinly slicing my finger. He puts the finger slices onto the conveyor belt and adds some black material which I think maybe Carbon. The conveyor takes the mix and empties it into the white liquid. After a while the mixture is removed and shaun forms them into blocks which will be used as the fuel.

I look at the stump that was once my hand and I think fuck! what have I done im a freak I have mutilated myself.
*
Fights*

Im in the street in the road. Im issuing a challenge to everyone around. I shout to them who thinks they cant take me out in a fight. There is a long que that forms and I realise that the que is composed enirely of children. But I think meh and continue to beat them up one after another. I wont go into details but I was seriously hurting these kids....dam im evil ::evil::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *
> Fights*
> 
> Im in the street in the road. Im issuing a challenge to everyone around. I shout to them who thinks they cant take me out in a fight. There is a long que that forms and I realise that the que is composed enirely of children. But I think meh and continue to beat them up one after another. I wont go into details but I was seriously hurting these kids....dam im evil



Lol. I think all chances you might have at an elementary school teaching job have just been compromised.  ::lmao::

----------


## mark

> Lol. I think all chances you might have at an elementary school teaching job have just been compromised.



ha ha I dont know were that dream came from. I like kids and I dont like to fight ha ha its insane ... ::shock::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you must be an Eco enthusiast! To chop up your hand to stop burning coal, that's hard core. J/K, that was really messed up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I look at the stump that was once my hand and I think fuck! what have I done im a freak I have mutilated myself.



Almost a hand-check RC!  Your SC was trying to get you lucid.

----------


## mark

> Almost a hand-check RC!  Your SC was trying to get you lucid.




dam I did not even think of that lol  ::roll::   how much more of a obvious dream sign could there be  :Bang head:  haha

----------


## mark

> Wow, you must be an Eco enthusiast! To chop up your hand to stop burning coal, that's hard core. J/K, that was really messed up.



ha ha ha actually I am quite into the environment...

but dam its good to have other peoples opinions on my dreams thats another view I would never have considerred thanks Lucidbulb  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*10 September 2007*

right this week im not having a good time at work I feel really exhausted, not that my work is physical its just the most boring thing ever and it totally gets me down. So as a result my motivation has been a bit off. So here is what I can remember from last night. I never really woke up much to write in my journal.
*
Emirates Fragments*

-I am going for my second interview and I step into the room. There is 1 man and 2 women there and when they see me they smile and say "ah your back then". I pass the interview and get to the next stage
-Im in a dormatory with both men and women. Its were I am staying  during the trainning.
-Im sitting in a empty plane, there are no passengers just us trainees. I sitting in a large chair maybe its first class and im excited as the plane takes off
-I have completed my trainning and I have on some kind of futuristic  blue uniform on.

----------


## EmilySian

Ive had an empty plane dream before! Mine was really freaky though, was a bit final destination inspired, mind u doesnt make sense why it was empty. lol.

----------


## Caradon

> *10 September 2007*
> 
> right this week im not having a good time at work I feel really exhausted, not that my work is physical its just the most boring thing ever and it totally gets me down. So as a result my motivation has been a bit off. So here is what I can remember from last night. I never really woke up much to write in my journal.



I've been having work issues too. But mines the opposite. I have to much to do. I don't get bored, and at least time goes by fast for me. But I have to work way more than I want to right now. for a while I was really upset about it. But I made myself forget about it so that I can focus on my dreaming.

----------


## Adam

I hear you both! I am so snowed under with work at the moment it is crazy! In a different county every day! So tired from all the travelling, all the work  :Sad: 

Glad its the weekend so I can get some decent sleep! Then flying off to Ireland next week.. What we do for money eh!

----------


## mark

Caradon - yeah its annoying when work gets to you. I like to be busy but its bad when things get out of hand

Adam - im all for a challenge at work but dam a diffrent county each day man thats hard! I found it annoying to travel around london but thats nothing compared to travelling between counties! lol man I dont envy you lol

but hey Irland could be mint guiness and come on that accent is just sexy lol :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*11 October 2007*

I had a few random dreams but they are a little vague so I will write what I have

*Freddy Krugar*

Im on some kind of large platform hanging over water or lava or something like that. The only way off the platform is a road or path that snakes up the wall and onto the ceiling were it forms some kind of cross roads which head off in diffrent directions. All of a sudden I see Krugar swinging on the roof coming towards me he is laughing in his usual way and flicking his tounge about whilst shoutting random insults about my mum.

The dream shifts and im in a bar? or some dark place and Krugar is back he is standing with the razor of his index finger pressed against his check and grinning at me. I dont fear him because I know the way to beat him. I fill a large wine glass with water and he panics...I wake up

*Fragments*

Im luring some one to some place and there is something about sailing but I dont know.

*Game Secrets*

I have been away for a while and im back. I have a computer game I really want to play on but I cant find it. I am told my cousin Amanda has the game. I try to get it back but my Auntie Susan tells me that its not mine anymore and I should not take it back because amanda has been using it as a diary. But I think its mine and I want it back.

I make a promise to Amanda not to look at her diary even though its password protected. I try to play the game but I cant complete the game without that password. I try to guess it but cant and I debate upon trying to get the password off amanda but then I wake up..

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The dream shifts and im in a bar? or some dark place and Krugar is back he is standing with the razor of his index finger pressed against his check and grinning at me. I dont fear him because I know the way to beat him. I fill a large wine glass with water and he panics...I wake up



Lol. That was random.  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

> Lol. That was random.



ha ha, I am gonna try to incubate another Krugar dream.  I really wanna fight him like you did in your dreams.... not pour a glass of water  ::roll::

----------


## Grod

> *11 October 2007*
> 
> *Freddy Krugar*
> 
> Im on some kind of large platform hanging over water or lava or something like that. The only way off the platform is a road or path that snakes up the wall and onto the ceiling were it forms some kind of cross roads which head off in diffrent directions. All of a sudden I see Krugar swinging on the roof coming towards me he is laughing in his usual way and flicking his tounge about whilst shoutting random insults about my mum.
> 
> The dream shifts and im in a bar? or some dark place and Krugar is back he is standing with the razor of his index finger pressed against his check and grinning at me. I dont fear him because I know the way to beat him. I fill a large wine glass with water and he panics...I wake up




Like Onierionaught? (I forget how to spell  :tongue2: ) I found this dream funny, it started off cool, but then I just laughed. But hey, you seem really advanced in dreaming especially since you havn't been here that long.

----------


## mark

> Like Onierionaught? (I forget how to spell ) I found this dream funny, it started off cool, but then I just laughed. But hey, you seem really advanced in dreaming especially since you havn't been here that long.



ha ha yeah that had the potential to turn into a great dream...but then of all the conclusions my stupid subconsious can come up with a glass of water is the best  ::roll::  ha ha

thanks for the compliment man...still have a long way to go before I can rival Oneironaut like  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*12 October 2007*

Last night I had some totally insane dreams! I think some of the best I have had interms of action and detail.  Usually I take 2 B complex tablet before bed, 2 becuase that is the recommended daily allowance. Last night I took 3 instead which I think may have helped. Non of them were lucid but hey Im not really to bothered

*
Disowned*

Me and me brother shaun are having a bit of a laugh, pushing each other around and stuff like that. At first it was funny but things get a little serious and my mum tells us to stop and give it a rest. We dont stop and he is getting in my face so I push him and he almost hits the wall. 

All of a sudden my mum kicks off with me she is shouting and pushing me around telling me im disgusting and saying stuff like well how do you like being pushed eh? Im getting angry now so I tell her that I dont need this shit. 

She looks at me and says "well leave then, go on get out" im gutted and a little upset I cry and leave the house. I rent a flat off my auntie Susan. Some time passes im not sure how long and I try to get in touch with her but she does not want to know me anymore, my family has disowned me completly. I know that my family are ashamed of me and it hurts because none of them even want to know me at all

The perspective of the dream shifts, im no longer me im just observing the events. I am gone from the flat. maybe I have travelled away somewere or maybe I have killed myself I dont know but after years I see my mum trying to contact me but the phone in my flat just rings and rings and when she knocks on the door there is no one to answer.

I have a FA and when I wake up its my birthday and my brother comes into my room and I hug him tightly and tell him that I love him and im glad he is here. He looks at me a little strangely and says happy birthday and gives me some sweets. He tells me that 2 of the sweets are actually porn movies but they are disgused as sweets and that when you chew them they play in your head. 
*
Bullet Time*

There is some kind of war going on and me and my brother are hiding in a small alcove carved into the side of a building. There are loads of crates we are hiding behind and the enterence of the alcove is covered by a one way mirror so that we can see out but they cant see in.

Outside there is a layer of snow on the ground and a few flakes falling from the sky, there is a russian agent standing not to far from were we are hiding. He is wearing a long grey coat and one of those fury hats with the ear pieces, he has a rifle over his shoulder and is trying to keep warm by blowing into his hands. 

I have a gun in my hands an AK-47? and take aim and fire. The mirror shatters and the russin is blown back and leaves a trail in the snow on the ground, turning patches of it red were he lands. I hear shouts from around the area and I know that more russians are coming. I drop the AK and pull a pump action shot gun off my back.

The other russians have found us now and they start shooting at us with sub machine guns. Time slows to bullet time and I can see the pulsating trails in the air left by the bullets. I move at a normal pace walking slowly, dodging the bullets and blasting the hell out of the russians from point blank range right into the face and then moving onto the next russian. 

I have been walking for a while in the snow and I come accross a cassam in the ground and I  notice I cant see the bottom but I just jump across.

(its a bit vague here) I am on a climbing frame with my brother and I say I am faster then he is and he tries to catch me but he cant.

*Heroes*

In this dream I am peter petrelli and I have been having problems with wetting the bed (yeah ...its a bit random ha ha) there are 2 other heroes with me and they are going to help with that problem. One of the two say go to sleep so (perspective shifts to 3rd person) I do and he puts his hand on my head and searches my memory and removes fragments which means that peter will no longer have that little problem.

Someone knocks on the front door and one of the 3 security officers answers. Instantly a cop (looks like the T1000) grabs him by the throat and using Pyrokenisis reduces him to ashes. He starts walking up the stair towards were we are lying in the bed room and he trips the other two security up, holds his hands about an inch over their chests and reduces them to ash. The effect spreads from were his hands are out in a wave which engulfs the whole of their bodies, because of this they are still consious during the event and one of the lets out a shout before his head is destroyed.

I (peter) come running out the bedroom and run into the cop he tries to use his ability on me but I counter with cryohenises. My hand turns blue/ice like and a mist forms around my hand (like this picture)



I grab his hands which hurts him alot because I am more powerful then him. He disapears.

I am flying down a street looking for this dude. The ground is covered in alot of snow infact everyone is snowed in. I start emitting heat due to the fact that I absorded his power and I decide to help these people and I start flying around melting all the ice and snow with heat blasts.

I spot the pyro guy and land next to him. Using candices ability of illusion I change to look like a young woman so as not to scare him. I lure him away from the car he was just about to get into and then I make an attempt to freeze (reverting back to my normal self) him again but he escapes and starts running down the road. I follow him then realise that this is not even the person im looking for.

I hear a crash behind me and when I turn around I see a huge man (must be atleast 8ft tall) has just ripped up a section of a wall and is using it like a baseball bat. I panic and try using Telekinesis but he is too strong and I fly into the air to escape him. It turns out that the lad I am chasing is his son. I apollogise and say that there has been a misunderstanding but it makes no diffrence he is still gonna kill me. I decide to leave it and turn invisible then fly away.

(Im me again) and im sitting in a pub, I have a ability but im not sure what. My friend asks me if I want to meet him? im confused I dont know who he means but follow anyway. At the bar Peter Petrelli is there and I shake his hand.

*Giant Spider - Fragment*

There is some kind of military experiment with spiders. They have created a giant spider. The thing is about 7 or 8 metters high its huge!! it has black and yellow stripes. It manages to release baby spiders each of which is about a metre long and they escape into the city

----------


## Moonbeam

That was a crazy night, with great recall!  I bet it was the B vitamins.

My favorite part:




> He tells me that 2 of the sweets are actually porn movies but they are disgused as sweets and that when you chew them they play in your head.



 ::laughhard::

----------


## Camels, Candles, Castles.

I haven't had a huge chance to read over the entire journal but I must say Mark, I really do enjoy reading your dreams. You seem to have a fairly strong recall and a lot of the stuff is just simply cool to read.

----------


## mark

> I haven't had a huge chance to read over the entire journal but I must say Mark, I really do enjoy reading your dreams. You seem to have a fairly strong recall and a lot of the stuff is just simply cool to read.



hey welcome to my journal! thanks for the compliments  :smiley:  its thing like that whch inspire me to keep this up. so thanks alot man.

In terms of my recall I find that writing as much as I can remember down helps alot. I have tried just taking quick notes but I tend to forget the details. Its sometimes difficult because I sometimes find that I lapse into realistic dreams of writing them down for a second and I have to re write some stuff plus I do it in the dark so I can struggle at times. But it seems to be working well.  :smiley: 

Moonbeam - ha ha yeah that made me laugh when I read it this morning lol but then again my night of dreaming would not be complete without something like that would it  ::roll::  ha ha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. Crazy set of dreams, man! Nicely done!

That first one was really powerful. I like how it came around to the False Awakening and, when you hugged your brother so tightly, he just looked at you like you were weird. Haha. And the NeuroPorn Candies were a nice little twist. Haha.

The second one was awesome. I actually had a War-ish dream last night too...mine didn't end so well, though.  :Sad: 

And that last one...Wow. That was just dope shit, man. I love Heroes-type dreams, but that one was just badass. So detailed and with so many elements.

Keep it up, man. I love reading action-packed dreams like that.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

*13 October 2007*

Another night of great recall and strange and exciting dreams....dam I love weekends theres so much time to sleep  :smiley: 

*Murderer*

Im this dude called harry (he looks like bob from heroes...the dude with the glasses that Mohinder works for) Im at work typing on a old PC. The desk im sitting at is at a insane angle. The floor must be tilted at 45 degrees sloping down towards the ground. 

The screen tilts backwards and if I move it will crash down to the floor. I ask Amanda to come and give me a hand. She puts the screen back to its correct position but then the tower of the computer slips and crashes to the floor (I wonder for a second how this happened because the screen was ontop of the tower)

I rush down pick it up and take it back to my desk. Im bent down with my head under the table. I hear an announcement on the TV which states that a known murderers picture has been shown it also says that he has killed one of my friends mates I stop putting the PC back together and I think shit...they know its me.

Someone whispers to me "welcome to jail harry" and I get a random pain in my ass....(its strange as owt im not sure if someone was stabbing me or making some kind of attempt to rape me ::shock:: ) 
*
Mohinders Escape*

Mohinder Surresh and the 2 fat kids from Evolution are being held hostage in a back yard by some Nazis. The yard is bare and there is a high wall  surrounding them with a steel door in the corner. Above the door is a wooden panel and Mohinder is trying to brake it with a steel pole. 

Once the boards are broken and there is an escape route and he debates on weather to leave the two fat kids but he does not and he goes back for them.

Peter Patrelli lands on the wall and he is examining the hole that Mohinder has made. He gets a flash and he realises that this is the place he grew up in. Mohinder and the 2 kids come running out and he uses TK to lift them to the other side of the wall and to freedom.

*Caught In The Act*  :Oops: 

Im gonna leave the details out here so I will just give a brief over view of the dream

Im in my room lying on my bed... err alone :wink2:   :Oops:  and some welsh girl walks in and laughs and says "oh my god what are you doing, I was gonna ask if you would come with me" I show her what I was doing and she sits down beside me and continues where I left off.  I err "finish" and my brother bursts in. I think christ could this get anymore embarrassing. 

Shaun and the girl start talking about selling porn videos

*Sea Battles*

There is an American Armada attacking a small Island which looks like tracey island. They have superiour technology and they are destroying the local vessiles. 

An old sea captain with a white beard  is sailing away from the battle to reach his fleet. Once there he instructs his aramada to leave behind the ships and just take the planes or walk because they will spot the ships a mile off.

Unlike every other plane these do not fly they travel underwater, spitfires and old style bombers from world war 1 skimming beneath the surface like submarines, as for the rest of the troops the walk across the surface of the Ocean as if it were solid ground.

They reach the battle ground and the planse launch their torpedos and sink  most of the ships and the men charge, climbing up the sides of the ships to do battle. 

On the island the american commander lies in a pool of water defeated and near death, the older comander walks up to him and they talk for a while before the American puts a knife to his chest. The older man says to the american "When I spoke with the gods they said they pittied you, not for what you have just done but because of what your have always done through your life. Thats why they have never appeared to you, so go ahead the choice to kill me is yours" and the american plunges the knife into his heart and they both die.

*WILD Attempt*

Right my attempts have been a failure to say the least I have tried the 1 im dreaming 2 im dream thing that laBerg suggests but I really struggle with that. Last night I tried something diffrent.

I tried visualising a dream as a way to keep my mind active. I slipped into a strange sort of dream, I was not lucid at all.

In this dream there was no visual asspect at all it was as if I was narrating my dream or describing it to my self...I cant remember at all what it was about.

*Trackside Battles*

Im in London and im working for a muslim family. Its their holy month and even though I look smart in my suit I have to change into a white robe sort of thing, similar to what the buddists wear. Im flying back to Newcastle tonight and im slightly annoyed that they would only give me a half day off at work, it means I will be incredibly rushed.

I am sitting on a train heading back to my house to pick up my stuff. There is a old couple sitting opposite me and I notice out the corner of my eye my brother and my cousin alan hiding behind some seats at the far end of the train. Randomly they dive out of the window and I stand up thinking what the hell is going on.

The train starts to shake and suddenly it lifts off the tracks and I think the bastards! they are trying to kill me! I elbow and smash the window behind me and using TK I lift the old couple and fly backwards out of the train to saftey before it crashes. 

I walk over to them, its windy and my coat is flapping behind me, im seriously pissed and they try to push me away using TK but im more experienced with it then they are and so I block their attacks and grab them by the throat with my mind. I move alan round into the path of the on coming train but my brother hits me with a energy blast and alan dodges the train.

They throw some engery blasts at me and alan does a flying head butt on me but I cant remember the rest at all.

----------


## PatienceMarie

WOOO HOOO MARK!!

Yay New Orleans sucks!!

Never decide to be spontaneous and go to New Orleans at like 1 a.m..... because odds are you will get there and come RIGHT back.

-_-

 :smiley: 

-patience

----------


## Adam

> *11 October 2007*
> 
> I had a few random dreams but they are a little vague so I will write what I have
> 
> *Freddy Krugar*
> 
> Im on some kind of large platform hanging over water or lava or something like that. The only way off the platform is a road or path that snakes up the wall and onto the ceiling were it forms some kind of cross roads which head off in diffrent directions. All of a sudden I see Krugar swinging on the roof coming towards me he is laughing in his usual way and flicking his tounge about whilst shoutting random insults about my mum.
> 
> The dream shifts and im in a bar? or some dark place and Krugar is back he is standing with the razor of his index finger pressed against his check and grinning at me. I dont fear him because I know the way to beat him. I fill a large wine glass with water and he panics...I wake up



How funny, we both have Freddy Krugar dreams on the same night, or maybe mine was first I think!

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=361

----------


## Moonbeam

> *WILD Attempt*
> Right my attempts have been a failure to say the least I have tried the 1 im dreaming 2 im dream thing that laBerg suggests but I really struggle with that. Last night I tried something diffrent.
> 
> I tried visualising a dream as a way to keep my mind active. I slipped into a strange sort of dream, I was not lucid at all.
> 
> In this dream there was no visual asspect at all it was as if I was narrating my dream or describing it to my self...I cant remember at all what it was about.



It's a start.  Let me know if you get it to work. 

Your recall is really amazing.

----------


## mark

> It's a start.  Let me know if you get it to work. 
> 
> Your recall is really amazing.



Yeah its a start, I have been trying for a few weeks every weekend but I dont seem to get very far...lol

Hey thanks for the compliment about my recall. I write as much as possible when I wake up so I dont forget plus im a really light sleeper so I find it easy to wake from dreams. Its why I strugle sometimes during the week when im really tired I dont have much recall.

Adam - I left a message on your journal...yeah its a insane coinsodence like

Patence - err im a little confused lol whats that about New Orleans? :Oops: 

EDIT: just on a side note what does everyone think of Samara from the ring as a halloween avatar?

----------


## Adam

Yeah a day apart, but still weird. Although my guy was not actually Freddy, I just described him to have similarities like the face and hat, but no glove.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Patence - err im a little confused lol whats that about New Orleans?



LOl, good I thought my eyes were blurry or something, I read thru your dream like three times looking for where you went to New Orleans.  Then I was going to defend it and say it didn't used to be so bad, actually it used to be pretty fun.  But since it wasn't even there, well never mind...

----------


## mark

> LOl, good I thought my eyes were blurry or something, I read thru your dream like three times looking for where you went to New Orleans.  Then I was going to defend it and say it didn't used to be so bad, actually it used to be pretty fun.  But since it wasn't even there, well never mind...




yeah I saw what happened there on the news....it was a shame from what I hear there was alot of culture there it was a place I would have liked to visit but from what I hear it still has not recovered yet. 

I saw a progam on the TV saying that alot of people got screwed over by the insurance compaines.

----------


## Moonbeam

The neighborhoods are a complete mess.  I don't think they should rebuild.  The French Quarter, which is the old part (and the fun part), wasn't destroyed because it was built in a safe place a long time ago before they had the levies.  If they rebuild every where else, it's going to get destroyed again.

----------


## tonythephatone

aye mark... youve officially got a bookmark lol.. your dreams rule

----------


## mark

> aye mark... youve officially got a bookmark lol.. your dreams rule




 :Cool:   ::lol::  ha ha nice one mate...you will give me a big head lol 

Im glad you enjoy my dreams it makes keeping my DJ that much more worth while  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*14 October 2007*

Last night I fell asleep as soon as I touched the pillow, I had no time to do MILD at all and I slept all the way through to my alarm went off which is a little strange for me.

*Fragment*

I amd running for my life through a wodded area the ground is covered in bright green bushes interlaced with barbed wire. Some thing is chasing me...I want to say a Dalek but im not sure 

*Surgery*

I am in a hospital or maybe in a dentist chair and Pam (a older woman I work with) is sitting next to me. She is wearing a long white coat and has some red rimmed glasses on. 

I cant move my right arm and she tells me that its because I have torn my Metatarsal Muscle (which in my dream is actually my tricep on the inside of my arm). She is about to begin surgery and she fires a staple into my arm on the insde just above the elbow, she tells me this is to stop my muscle falling off during the surgery. She also staples my index finger and thumb together but she does this inside my arm so that they dissapears into me skin at a awkward angle. 

Im awake during the surgrey and for a second I think this is just insane but dont say anything. She makes an insission on my bicep and all down my for arm. 

The next morning I am standing in a bathroom in front of a white basin and there is a mirror on the wall. I have no top on and im lifting weights with my left arm. I realise that im only lifting 5KG and I think christ I have to get back to the gym, im really struggling to to lift it. Im also making alot of noise about it shouting things like COME ON!! and AAAHHH!! as I lift the weight  :Oops: 

I walk into the kitchen and my mum is standing there and asks to look at my arm. I show her but its stiff and hard to move and my mum says its gonna leave some canny scars (ok canny in the North East has a diffrent meaning than it does in other places, it depends on the word you put it infront of but it usual means good) I look at my arm but I cant see any scars at and and im just confused by that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> She also staples my index finger and thumb together but she does this inside my arm so that they dissapears into me skin at a awkward angle.



More hand mutilation!   Youre SC is dying to get you lucid! 

From now on, any time your hands get mutilated, DO A REALITY CHECK! 

 :wink2:

----------


## tonythephatone

agreed... you do seem to have alot of things happening to your hands....
i think i'd be a little suspicious of someone firing staples into my arms too though  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

David Gemmell, The author from England would often say stuff like he is a canny man, Or a canny fighter. I always took it to mean clever or tricky.

----------


## mark

Moonbeam - lol I know my SC throws these things at me and I just font realise it...any tips on how to do this because I cant compare hand mutations to any waking situation lol

tonythephatone- lol just a little suspicious ha ha never realised it though, its strange I have dreams when im in wierd places or situations and I never realise its a dream. I need to figure out how to RC in these situations

Caradon - canny does mean clever or trick its just here in newcastle we are a little backwards lol it means good or very, like if I were to say "" yeah he is a canny lad" or "its canny big" would be like "yeah he is a good lad" or "its very big". Similar in a way to that saying "wack" from america when it has a dual meaning like "I wacked him" or "its wack" as in "I hit him" or "its not very good"

----------


## Moonbeam

> Moonbeam - lol I know my SC throws these things at me and I just font realise it...any tips on how to do this because I cant compare hand mutations to any waking situation lol



I think probably just doing a lot of hand RC's while you're awake.  Then when you see your hands messed up, you might think of it and get lucid.

If I have a successful hand RC, in my dream my hand will sometimes have extra fingers, but then other times it will me deformed or mutilated, sometimes like bloody stumps or something.  Then I just get glad I'm lucid, and try not to look at my hand!  That's what I thought maybe it would work for you.

----------


## mark

*15 October 2007*

I slept a little to soundly last night and my recall is not to great.

*Shipwreck Fragment*

Im on a large boat maybe a oil tanker and im sailing into a large room or city square. There is another ship there but its in distress and rusted with a hole in its side.

There maybe a girl I like and a rescue attempt but I dont know for sure.

I have a feeling this was a great dream...wish I could remember

*WILD Attempt*

I tried Oneironaught_jeff777 technique for tricking your body into sleep. I woke up at 2.50am and waited for about 10 mins before trying. I got relaxed and entered SP (I think anyway) I got the strange waves and vibrations and I think I was close to entering the dream but I lost it and was back awake for real.

I tried again at 4.40am but I could not enter SP and just fell asleep. so more failed attempts at WILD :Mad: 

*Fight At My Dads*

Im in the house I used to live in before moving to my current house. Me and my brother are going to my dads to visit in Scotland. My dad is coming to pick us up and he will be here soon. My brother is being a little tetchy and storms off into town.

My dad has arrived and I go outside the house and im walking towards the car and this stupid little dog keeps following me and nipping at my heals and I really hate the thing (in real life I like dogs lol)

We are in a living room and my brother is being really cocky and thinking he is some kind of big man (he does this in real life when he is trying to impress people and often I am the one he tries to use to make him self look good) This annoys me alot so I tell him to stop showing off, it looks stupid. He laughs at me and say "yeah, what you gonna do about it" he laughs some more and looks round to see if everyone is looking at him...or thats what I assume anyway.

I tell him he better shut up or piss off and he looks at me like im nothing and points and laughs at me. Thats it I am really angry now and I loose my temper, jump up kick him as hard as I can in the face then I start seriously beating on him. 

He is lying on the floor in the kitchen and his face is all bloody and puffy, janice my dads wife is shouting about what has happened. I feel really ashamed and guilty about what I have done.

]NOTE: When I go to bed before sleep I use MILD, repeating to my self things like "I will remember my dreams and wake up after each dream". Tonight im gonna try replacing my usual statement with something along the lines of "when I see_insert dream sign_I will remember im dreaming" and see what the results of this will be

----------


## Caradon

That shipwreck dream, did sound like it could have been a good adventure.

I sometimes have dreams about getting into fights with family members as well. I'm not sure if any of them ever got that physical. 

The most I ever get from sp, is an occasional violent twitch. It makes me practically jump off the bed.

----------


## mark

> That shipwreck dream, did sound like it could have been a good adventure.
> 
> I sometimes have dreams about getting into fights with family members as well. I'm not sure if any of them ever got that physical. 
> 
> The most I ever get from sp, is an occasional violent twitch. It makes me practically jump off the bed.



I hate those dreams about hurting the people I care about...makes me feel really guilty and to be quite honest I sometimes worry that there is a part of my that is capable of something like that, after all its my mind thinking it  ::shock:: 

The wierd thing about SP is that I dont really feel paralised just light headed, oh and I know those random violent twitches...a few weeks ago I nearly hit myself in the face when my arm twitched lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I never had a violent twitch in my attempts before, just the occasional urge to twitch that I miraculously surpess, it's like trying to steady my  body when I've had too much caffeine...

----------


## mark

*16 October 2007*

*Window*

Im standing in my room at the window looking out. I see my brother down on the street he has his hands pressed against his cheeks and he tells me he has been caught. 

I just walk back into my room away from the window.

*Shoping with Ex*

Im in London in a clothes shop, im trying to look for a new shirt for work. Im with my ex D, her sister K and im starting to get annoyed at K by her repetitive and whiney conversations about how she thinks I hate her, I secretly do but I tell her its not that I hate her its just that she manipulates peolpe into disliking each other and I dont like that.

I notice that there is a brick missing out of a wall in the corner and there is a cats tail hanging out, its black and ginger striped and its still, not moving at all. I look at the thing and I think wow that is totally wierd (so lose to lucidity again!). All of a sudden a black cat jumps at it and a fight breaks out between the 2 cats.

I go over to another section of the shop and im looking for a white shirt with pin stripes but I cant find one. D walks over to the till to get some photos she has been getting developed. I look at some of them they are grainney and not very good quality. 

Tammy my cousin is there and she is putting some photos in to get developed. I notice behind her a offer the shop has on to make your own posters and for a second I debate on turning my Avatar into a poster but decide against it and leave...(on a side note I think thats the first time a normal dream has come to its natural end without me being woken up)

*DBZ - Fragment*

Goku is fighting Frieza, he is throwing shoes at him from the other end of a island and Frieza is laughing

----------


## PatienceMarie

Actually it really WASN'T that great of a recal... that was just bits and pieces I put together....

 :smiley: 

hehe I must say, I actually look forward to your little comments now!

-patience

----------


## tonythephatone

^^^^^ me too  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*17 October 2007*

Not a very good sleep last night, infact im absolutly wrecked. and im gutted because the train I use to get to work is destroyed. The tracks fell into a old mine shaft so now I have to get up for work even earlier! so I dont know how that will affect my sleep 

ok to the dreams

*Train Station*

Im in a train station and im walking to a platform. I notice there is a girl sitting in the waiting room, she has long dark almost black hair and is very tanned I walk upto her feeling somewhat confident. I tell her that she is incredibly beautiful and ask her if she would like to go for a drink. She looks at me and says no.

I am standing with my friends and she walks over and says to them and says "he just asked me out" she laughs at me then walks away. My friends ask me "do you actually like that girl?" I lie and say "not after that" when really I think I must be incredibly ugly or just not good enough (this is actually something I fear alot in real life) my friends all laugh at me.

I suddenly realise im on the wrong platform and I start crossing the walkway to get to the correct platform. I see Chris (someone I worked with) comes up to me and says "alright man? how's it going?" I just walk away from him still feeling gutted by my encounter with the dark haired girl.

I walk upto some ticket barriers and I say to a girl in front of me, behind the counter "I can see the future and I can tell that someday you will be my wife." She links arms with me and does this random swing round my back, over the counter and lands on her feet next to me and we start randomly break dancing.  2 security gaurds look over and  say "its him! get him" they start chasing me.

*Phsyc Ward*

The elivator doors open into a hallway of the mental hospital. The floor is that strange black and white check pattern the walls are green and the doors are steel, there is a strange green tinge to everything. 

In one of the rooms is a man moping the floor. The lights flash brightly then fade to darknes and flash again. I ask him if he can help me and I tell him that I have played a trick on someone. This dream was kind of disturbing for me and I guess it originates from my irrational fear that sometimes I feel like im loosing my mind

----------


## mark

*Moonbeam* - sorry I didnt reply to your post earlier. Yeah I have that extra fingers thing and sometimes less. I have also had my hand disapear once which was slightly shocking lol

As for the hand RC I took your advice I have been checking my hand alot today...lol I even went as far as to write "am I dreaming" on my hand lol....yes I was that bored at work ha ha

*Lucidbulb* - lol I now that feeling of caffine overdose ha ha, im impressed at your will power I find it very difficult not to twitch  :smiley: 
*
Patience & tony* - aww thanks!! its very nice of you both to say  :smiley:   :smiley:  I also enjoy the comments you leave

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lol, you could say lots of practice with caffeine helped me with that, that and me not liking to move my body when a leg or something is all tingly from blood flow returning to it.
Wow, interesting dreams. That girl must have been a real jerk, to poke fun at you after she turned you down. It's not like you were snobbish or anything. 

Asylums in my dreams are very... interesting. Yours sounded a bit creepy though, mine are always so pristine white it feels criminal.

----------


## Moonbeam

> As for the hand RC I took your advice I have been checking my hand alot today...lol I even went as far as to write "am I dreaming" on my hand lol....yes I was that bored at work ha ha



Oh that won't look weird at all if someone sees it... :wink2: 

Hope it works.  I need to get back to doing more RC's.  I used to stick post-it notes up all over the place to remind me.  That looked a little strange. (Are you dreaming? on a bright pink post-it.)

----------


## Caradon

> I hate those dreams about hurting the people I care about...makes me feel really guilty and to be quite honest I sometimes worry that there is a part of my that is capable of something like that, after all its my mind thinking it



I think, those kind of dreams are just from held back frustrations about things those people do. And emotions can be far more intense in dreams. Just like how you can experience the most exquisite joy in a Lucid Dream. The same holds true for other emotions as well. You can easily be overcome by
intense rage or sadness as well. So I wouldn't worry about it. It's just a healthy way to release those kind of feelings.

----------


## tonythephatone

"its him! get him!" haha.. i'd love to hear that and just bolt... lol...

creepy psych ward dude... almost enough to scare you into sanity, eh?

----------


## Adam

Hello mate, not been in here for a while, I get the email notifications and your dreams always make for good light reading at work, so thought I would just pop in to say still here and still reading!

Looking forward to more adventures  ::D:

----------


## mark

Another dream I remembered last night when Lying in bed from 17 October 2007

*Alton Towers.*

Im going to Alton Towers (a theme park here in England) with some friends, I have told them I will met them at the train station at 9am to catch the bus we ordered.

I get a telephone call I answer its craig asking were I am I look at the time and paick its 9.10am. I ask mum to give me a lift and she agrees but its taking so long for me to get ready and I know im not gonna make it. I run into the back yard were the bus is waiting for me

----------


## mark

*18 October 2007*
*
Super Powers

*This is long dream so sorry about the length
Im at college and im sitting in a class room, its near the end of the lesson and we have just been given an assignment about what our greatest fear is. I dont like this task I know what my fears are but im just gonna have to lie about my gift I tell everyone else that I think this is a pointless assignment. I dont like my teacher she is really stocky and powerful looking she has dark messy hair in a ponytail and there is something about her that seems odd.

Im standing on a platform with my girlfriend its late and dark. She has long dark hair and is wearing a white coat, im hugging her. I keep having these strange flashes like premonitions of some sort. I see a hand pointing a gun and someone holding a sharp pice of glass that looks like a knife of some sort.

We get on the train and she falls asleep on my lap. Im looking down at her smiling and stroking her hair, I love her deeply and im very happy that I dont feel alone anymore. I ask a question (I dont know what) to an old couple opposite me but the just laugh in a creepy way. 

Im off the train on the platform and I run into that teacher. She says "your special right? what can you do?" Im suspicious and I dont say anything so  she shows me her gift. There is a puddle on the floor between the tracks, she points at it and its starts flowing under her control. I Hold my hand towards the ground and concentrate and the dirt and mud moves under my control and forms itself into a small hill (this is my gift I can control earth).

All of a sudden the teacher causes a raging river on the tracks and I create a barrier of sand to protect myself by it just gets washed away and I to am washed away leaving my girlfriend with the horrible woman. The teacher is pointing a gun at my girlfriend but she has picked up a shard of glass to defend herself She slashes with a special technique I had shown her.

(ok this is gonna be difficult to explain but I will try my best...its probably wont make any sense lol) The techinque consists of mentally drawing 2 circles, one inside the other, and then dividing them with a horrizontal and verticle line so you are left with 8 sections. This mental image is put over the chest of the intended target. The pattern of slashes starting with a section of the inner circle followed by the section of the outer circle diagonally opposite. The slashes are alternated between diffrent sections until the whole circle has been covered. This technique is both leathal and totally unblockable.

I get a telephone call and its the teacher telling me my girlfriend is stuck under a sheet of ice and is drowning. I get a mental picture of this and I watch as she dies  :Sad: 

*Sharks! fragment*

-Im on a pier with my brother and we are watching the fish. The water is very clear and I can see the bottom.
-A shark keeps jumping out the water and tries to bite our feet

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Super Powers*



That was a freaky dream. ::?:  I like your "lethal and totally unblockable" technique!

That other dream made me have a flash of a dream that I forgot but I know it was recent; I was watching fish swim in the water too. That's all I can remember.

----------


## mark

> Lol, you could say lots of practice with caffeine helped me with that, that and me not liking to move my body when a leg or something is all tingly from blood flow returning to it.
> Wow, interesting dreams. That girl must have been a real jerk, to poke fun at you after she turned you down. It's not like you were snobbish or anything. 
> 
> Asylums in my dreams are very... interesting. Yours sounded a bit creepy though, mine are always so pristine white it feels criminal.



I hate that feeling pins and needles....I had its so bad once it actually hurt ha ha ha

Yeah that girl was a jerk...although its something I worry about alot when aproaching girls...its a bit of a glimps into my mind that is, its a big fear of mine I just dont usually tell people about it...you know how women are wanting confidence  ::roll::  lol





> Oh that won't look weird at all if someone sees it...
> 
> Hope it works. I need to get back to doing more RC's. I used to stick post-it notes up all over the place to remind me. That looked a little strange. (Are you dreaming? on a bright pink post-it.)



ha ha yeah I actually have some of the people I work with convinced im insane lol and when I tried to explain what I was doing it looked even worse...the people I work with are very closed minded, I think I have one person almost convinced to try it but I think she is worried about what people will think





> I think, those kind of dreams are just from held back frustrations about things those people do. And emotions can be far more intense in dreams. Just like how you can experience the most exquisite joy in a Lucid Dream. The same holds true for other emotions as well. You can easily be overcome by
> intense rage or sadness as well. So I wouldn't worry about it. It's just a healthy way to release those kind of feelings.



well that is true...phew that makes me feel better I must say im a little relieved to read that. Thanks man  :smiley: 





> "its him! get him!" haha.. i'd love to hear that and just bolt... lol...
> 
> creepy psych ward dude... almost enough to scare you into sanity, eh?



ha ha yeah that was well funny! I was abit gutted they interupted the break dancing  :tongue2: 

yeah it was actually very creepy...freaked me out a bit to be honest...my SC seems to be doing that alot in the last few weeks  ::roll:: 





> Hello mate, not been in here for a while, I get the email notifications and your dreams always make for good light reading at work, so thought I would just pop in to say still here and still reading!
> 
> Looking forward to more adventures




Thanks man  :smiley:   ah man what I would give to spend time at work reading this site! lol  I have been meaning to check out your latest dreams myself so I will pop over soon. looking forward to reading those lucids you were talking about in the chat mate.

----------


## Caradon

Super powers was a cool dream. Except for the part about watching your girlfriend die. You must have been freaking out! I know I would have been.

----------


## mark

*19 October 2007
*
*Pirates*

OK im gonna have to just write down my notes on this one because I dont remember anything of it...maybe it will come back to me 

-Im part of a crew on a freight liner and I have no idea what im doing.
- someone says to me "why you so botherred by me? what do you have to hide?""
-Ship gets raided by pirates (davey jones?) and the ship sinks, scene repeadted 3 times
-some girl starts shouting because her toes have turned black from frost bite
-there is another evil pirate

Sorry people that one is a little lame

*Squid - Lucid*

This is a long lucid I had last night after trying Oneironaught_jeff777 technique. I dont remember the start of the dream and at parts its a little hazy

...im in the past in a marsh land, there is a band of gypsies that have been shunned and rejected by their society are making for the forrest in the distance. We are walking over the crest of a hill when we see the line of trees in the distance. There are Indians hiding in there and they start firring arrows at us and one of the men go down. 

I stand up and walk over the hill with the intent of surrendering (or maybe thats what I want them to think, I cant remember) the arrows come raining down and I stop them mid air with my mind.

Back into the present im standing in the same place but now its a construction site in the middle of a city. There is one partially construced building in the centre surrounded by mud. There is a lake near me and using TK im lifting thousands of small squid high into the air and letting them drop back into the water. Im facinated by the splashes.

Taking me a little by supprise an absolutly huge squid comes for me, clearly those little squid were its babies or something. It tries to grab me with its tenticles but I llift the beast into the sky with my mind intending to suffocate it. Out of the water I can see its true size which is similar in scale to a football field and I can see its beak snapping at me!

I smash the thing off the ground destroying building by mistake, its tenticles flailing about it eventually dies after a couple of blows and I set it down on the construction site. Im quite pleased with my self and I tell the locals they can have a feast on the thing tonight. 

A Red hellicopter suddenly appears from behind a nearby sky scraper and shoots at me with a mini gun, dodging the bullets I reach out my mind and crush the thing in mid air. It crashes to the ground and I see some dude strggling with the wreckage. He has picked up the mini gun and has turned it against me. I fly up round the partially built tower, bullets bouncing off the steel frame and I fly towards the city.

Its night time all of a sudden and im flying between sky scrapers in absolute joy, feeling the wind and admirring the lights below from all the cars. The sky scrapers become suburban houses then small square dusty plots of land seperated with wooden fences with trailors in them and back to sky scrapers. Every flat in these tower blocks have their lights on so they glow in the night.

I land in a dense garden next to a pond. Its day again and im surrounded by green plants. I see Jamie (a lad I used to work with) coming towards me, I hold my hand towards him and try to will him to change into A (a girl I really like) He realises what im trying to do and looks a little fearful and runs down another path and behind a tree. I really want to find A (I remember reading people shouting the name of the person to find)

I step out of the garden into the street shouting her name as I go (for a second I worry that I may be shouting her name in real life) accross the street is a stone stair case, its a spiral stair but in a square shape. I see a group of girls walking by them and I realise that she is there amongst them. I run over, momentarily realise that Vicki (my boss) is there also but the other people dont matter and the disapear.

A is wearing tight blue jeans and a grey top that shows a little of her clevage, her hair is long, dark, and very shiney and she is wearing looped silver earings. She is carrying a folder and I asume she has been to college or something. Im amazed by how real she looks (this is the first time I have seen her in a lucid) she even has her nose stud and those eyes, the intense hazel colour that I totally get lost in.

She says "hello mark! I never expected to see you here" I laugh dam I love that sexy Asian accent and I tell her that she is the most beautiful girl I have ever seen and that I have always liked her since the second I first saw her. I pick her up and lay her on the steeps, at first she seems a little unsure about this but then she smiles at me and I feel like I could just melt away with happyness

I want to kiss her so much but I know if I do I will close my eyes and I know that I will lose my dream if I do. So I kiss her on the neck and I ask her if she is ok with this and she tells me not to stop. Im kissing her now and I move my hands down her body to her waist were she has already unbuttoned her jeans. I take them off her and I slide my hands down her legs. Im just about to "move things along" when I am awoken by me step dad on his phone!

----------


## mark

> Super powers was a cool dream. Except for the part about watching your girlfriend die. You must have been freaking out! I know I would have been.



ah man it was horrible, I was crying and everything in my dream...not nice

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Squid - Lucid*



 :boogie: Wow, mark...that was really awesome! Your control with the squid, being able to summon girl A--incredible!  That's the kind of dream we (small-o) oneironauts live for! ::bowdown::  

 :Pissed: your step-Dad!  You better turn off your phone before you go to sleep!

----------


## Caradon

Yeah Mark great Lucid! I've had a crappy day and just reading your dream put me in a better mood. I loved the giant squid, that was great. It reminded me of a crazy non Lucid I had a long time ago. And that was cool summoning the girl. there is one I work with that I'd like to meet in a Lucid as well. :wink2: 
I'm sure I will eventually. Especially if I get Lucid while in work dreams.

----------


## mark

> Wow, mark...that was really awesome! Your control with the squid, being able to summon girl A--incredible!  That's the kind of dream we (small-o) oneironauts live for! 
> 
> your step-Dad!  You better turn off your phone before you go to sleep!



haha thanks moonbeam! that was a great night lol! that squid was a mean SOB 

yeah stupid step dad he always wakes me up. Its not that he called my phone I think he was on the phone to his friend its just he always talks very loud and has a annoying habit of walking past my room when he does it.

Last night when he came in at like 3am he shouted my name at the top of his voice ha ha





> Yeah Mark great Lucid! I've had a crappy day and just reading your dream put me in a better mood. I loved the giant squid, that was great. It reminded me of a crazy non Lucid I had a long time ago. And that was cool summoning the girl. there is one I work with that I'd like to meet in a Lucid as well.
> I'm sure I will eventually. Especially if I get Lucid while in work dreams.



Thanks man that great!! means alot like  :smiley: 

its cool how reading someone elses DJ can remind you of your own dreams, I have noticed that when reading them...kind of makes me wonder if people are not that diffrent if you get me.

Yeah that girl lol I have had dreams of her before just never a lucid.  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*20 October 2007*

Another good few dreams last night  :smiley: 


*Wamphyri aka Vampire*

Im reading a book called Necroscope at the minute so if this does not make sense its from that book

Im in some kind of living room, my family are there shaun over by the door my mum sitting in the corner and my step dad in the other corner. Im trying to fight a vampire and im not doing very well. He is just laughing at all my attacks.

I think if only I had a stake to pin him down and I notice out of the corner of my eye a long pencil lying on a table. I make a dive for it, grab it and plunge it through his chest, knocking him to the floor. He stretches his hand to shaun saying in a creepy voice "quickly get some blood the Wamphyri is bleeding" 

Im a little nervous of getting close to the thing its tendrels stretch far and fast. I turn to my mum and beg her to help me find something to remove his head but she just sits there looking sad. I notice that the Vampire has removed the stake and is back on his feet.

I run for the door only to be stoped by my brother and thrown back into the centre of the room were im begging for my live crying and shaking with fear.

*Fighting Step Dad*

Last night at 3am he came in totally drunk and shouted my name. I think that inspired this little dream

I have a FA and im lying in my bed its so bright but its not sunlight its lights in the other rooms of the house (there is a dodgy window thing abow my door so when the lights are on they shine into my room) I am fairly annoyed at this so I get up and switch off all the light and go back to bed.

im just about to drift off to sleep when he starts talking to my brother but its so loud he could be shouting. I get up once again and walk through to the front room were he is and I yell at him to shut up its 5am and im trying to sleep! I once again get back into my bed only to be awoken once again.

He comes barging into my room shouting about how this is his house and he will do what he wants. Im fed up of this shit now so I start pushing him around and he does not know what to do. I start randomly punching him saying stuff like "do you like to be disturbed?"

*Aston Martin*

I am on my way to work and I stop by an Aston Martin parked on the street. Its a great car, its grey and has that shiney look to it. I think to my self isnt it funny how my sub conscious shows me these things and I just walk away  :Bang head:  and I still didnt get lucid ha ha

*Porn shoot* 

Ha Ha I wont go into detail but just thought I would mention some bits because my night of dreaming wouldnt be complete without some sex  :tongue2: 

So im in a bath in a public place and 2 girls are walking around naked looking for a place to shoot there movie. There is some kind of machine that uses the force of dropping bowling balls to power their "toys" lol.

2 blokes come along and start having sex with them really hard and there is a crowd of people forming to watch them.

*Lucid Task Attempt 3*

I wake up and do a random nose pinch RC and I can breath! I am totally shocked and unprepared for that so I do it again, yep I really am dreaming. I role out the bed and land on my hands and knees. I try to stand up but I just cant and I fall back to the floor.

I notice the layout of my room is diffrent, the TV and wardrobe is in the same place but my bed is the wrong way round and on the wrong side of my room, there are also varies coloured boxes in the corner of my room. I feel so tired and worn down I am struggling to keep my eyes open and things get fuzzy so I look at my hands to stabalise things.

I crawl to the window and see my reflection, trying to reach for the thing I once again hit the glass. I remember what Mes Terrant said to just punch through so I do another nose RC just to make sure its a dream and I ready my punch only to have the dream fade again...dam this task is getting annoying lol

----------


## Adam

Have you seen the matrix?

What I would suggest you try is to poke your finger through it sloftly, pretty much the same way you would put your finger through your hand when you do the finger RC. Works for me, although I made the mirror seem more of a hologram to work  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Have you seen the matrix?
> 
> What I would suggest you try is to poke your finger through it sloftly, pretty much the same way you would put your finger through your hand when you do the finger RC. Works for me, although I made the mirror seem more of a hologram to work



yeah that part in the matrix is great! I have tried slowly putting my hand in and apart from making ripple accross the surface which was cool I just got stuck about a inch or so in...hmmm

----------


## Moonbeam

> *20 October 2007*
> 
> Another good few dreams last night 
> 
> I wake up and do a random nose pinch RC and I can breath! 
> 
> dam this task is getting annoying lol



You are getting really good at this, mark!

I know what you mean about the tasks.  If I haven't gotten it by now I don't know if I will or not.

----------


## mark

> You are getting really good at this, mark!
> 
> I know what you mean about the tasks.  If I haven't gotten it by now I don't know if I will or not.



 ::D:  thanks moonbeam, its wierd because I hardly ever do the nose RC when im out and about during the day its more checking my hands.

yeah that task ha ha I think I will give it one more attempt then im just gonna pass on that thing its driving me insane wasting LD's on it when I could be flying around lol

----------


## Caradon

Hey, Lucid two nights in a row awsome!  

Those bowling ball powered toys made me laugh pretty good. Only in dreams...

Told you that story would effect your dreams. you will probably get more, and scarier ones too. It's a long series with some very wild images to come. :smiley: 


Here is a little trick I used to use to pass through things, and to have things pass through me. I originally learned it to defeat any kind of attacks on me.  But, I learned it also works for passing through things just as well.

Take a deep breath and exhale. When you exhale, completely relax and send your awareness through your dream body. The same way you would in a relaxation exercise.(with the mirror you may want to focus on your hands and arms.) As you feel your awareness move through your hands and arms, Just kind of know that your making yourself completely insubstantial. And that nothing can touch you, unless you want it to. Then smoothly reach through the mirror, and try to hold the feeling that your just reaching through empty air.  It's worth a shot anyway.

Not sure if I'm explaining it well enough, But thats basically how I do it. I haven't tried it since trying to re learn Lucid Dreaming. I'm looking forward to trying it again. and trying this mirror task. I never played with mirrors in Lucids before.

----------


## mark

ha ha mate the second book is alot more intense then the first and the wamphyri are insane compared to any other vampire I have heard of. I love what he has done with them. so here I cross my fingers hoping for more dreams about this  :smiley: 

and thanks for the tip mate! I will bear that in mind when I give this task one last attempt  :smiley: 

ha ha I myself laughed when I read my notes about the bowling balls lol def only in dream lol imagine the response if you tried to uses a bowling ball in a sex act  ::shock::  ha ha ha

----------


## mark

*21 October 2007

No Dreams
*
Last night was horrible. I went to bed at 10.30 listened to the subliminal lucid mp4 for half an hour then tried to go to sleep. Then all of a sudden my mind started racing and I could not sleep at all. I ended up reading and at 2.30am I was still not asleep. 

Im not sure what time I got to sleep but I cant remember any dreams at all  :Sad:  and today I am totally wrecked. Hopefully I will have a little bit of rebound for REM tonight.

On another note I may have to steel The Cusps I dea and try to find some pictures for some of my dreams

----------


## Caradon

> *21 October 2007*
> 
> *No Dreams*
> 
> Last night was horrible. I went to bed at 10.30 listened to the subliminal lucid mp4 for half an hour then tried to go to sleep. Then all of a sudden my mind started racing and I could not sleep at all. I ended up reading and at 2.30am I was still not asleep.



Man I hate when that happens. sometimes reading does help me in situations like that. It helps to break up my train of thought a little.

Hey, have you ever done any pencil drawing? you and Moonbeam were in a dream of mine. And you were into drawing, and I was showing the two of you some of my old drawings.

----------


## mark

> Man I hate when that happens. sometimes reading does help me in situations like that. It helps to break up my train of thought a little.
> 
> Hey, have you ever done any pencil drawing? you and Moonbeam were in a dream of mine. And you were into drawing, and I was showing the two of you some of my old drawings.



ha sweet! cant believe we were in your dream thats mint! actually I do draw not to often I have been a little pressed for time latley but im intending to do some sketches of my dreams. I mainly pass my bordem away at work by doing random drawings....its a bit strange that you dreamed that and its true wow lol are dreams incredible!

ok update on my dreams

I never got time to update last night, I went to see Stardust at the cinema....great film

*22 October 2007*

*Fragments*
- there is a king maybe and im presiding over some kind of ceremony

*Cave Toilet*

Im in a cave it has a high roof and there are random veins in the walls that glow purple, some kind of mineral. Im using a toilet in the centre of the cave and george walks in. He laughs and I say sorry to him and im embarressed.

Im searching for a way out of the cave but I cant find one.

*23 October 2007*

*Univerity Life*

I have gone back to University in leeds and I have just arrived in my student accomodation. I walk into the central living room and there are some people there. 2 of them are gothic looking boys and there maybe some girls there but im not sure.

Someone elese enters our building and because there is only one entrance door to the appartments our floor begins to rotate inorder for the door to align to another appartment. I moan about how this constant motion is gonna make it hard to sleep.

Im standing in the student union bar or some other gathering place. Its dark in here and there are white stands that have information pack or some kind of booklets on them. I have my guitar strapped to my back and I see kurt D walking towards me, he also has a guitar on his back. I say "Alreet man! I didnt know you were coming her! how long you been playing guitar for" and we bust out into some fairly good guitar playing.

*Fragments*

-I have a red note book with me and when I open im struck by utter horror! it it has all this really wierd and franckly distasteful porn stuff in it. I panic thinking if I get caught off my stepdad and mum with this they will kill me and probably disown me. I make somekind of attempt to rid myself of it but I cant because anywere I put it they will find it!.
- there is a man and a woman lying on the floor they change sex and then have sex in an attempt to find out if its more pleasurable for men or women. The results show women get much more pleasure ::?:

----------


## The Cusp

> The results show women get much more pleasure



I knew it!

That was a pretty crappy cave. ::D:

----------


## mark

> I knew it!
> 
> That was a pretty crappy cave.




 ::rolllaugh::  ha ha ha 

love the pun mate never saw it coming lol ::bowdown::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> - there is a man and a woman lying on the floor they change sex and then have sex in an attempt to find out if its more pleasurable for men or women. The results show women get much more pleasure



 ::lol:: 

i've always said that i wish i had a dick for like 20 minutes so i could feel what a male orgasm is like. i have no shame in admitting that.

----------


## tonythephatone

i like jeff foxworthy's discription... female = deisel engine.. takes a littlewarming up but it'll idle for a LOONG time... male = bottle rocket... fuse-PSHEW!-ooh.. ahh...

lmao...

that cave must have sucked... did it at least have a vent hole? lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> - there is a man and a woman lying on the floor they change sex and then have sex in an attempt to find out if its more pleasurable for men or women. The results show women get much more pleasure



Well, sure...if we're with the right man. That's how you know if you're a good lover--if the woman is having more fun than you.  :wink2: 





> i've always said that i wish i had a dick for like 20 minutes so i could feel what a male orgasm is like. i have no shame in admitting that.



I've done it twice, you know.  By the way, if you haven't noticed, it doesn't take 20 minutes ::lol:: .   (Task of the Month?  ::shock::  Maybe not.)

(leaving before mark's journal gets more pornographic than his dreams... :Oops: )

----------


## tonythephatone

> (leaving before mark's journal gets more pornographic than his dreams...)



... HAHAHAHA

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I've done it twice, you know.  By the way, if you haven't noticed, it doesn't take 20 minutes.   (Task of the Month?  Maybe not.)



I mean in REAL LIFE not in a dream  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I mean in REAL LIFE not in a dream



But I was lucid....doesn't that count?   ::D:  (hey meg glad you're back!)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

it does count because you were lucid, but because you were only lucid, you cant be 100% positive thats what it really feels like hehe (its great to be back)

ps-- mark...  ::spam::

----------


## Jeff777

Great lucids my friend!  ::goodjob::  ::goodjob::  ::goodjob::

----------


## mark

> i've always said that i wish i had a dick for like 20 minutes so i could feel what a male orgasm is like. i have no shame in admitting that.



Actually its something I have always wonderred about how it is for a woman....lol well according to my dreams im missing out.  ::?:  ha ha ha





> i like jeff foxworthy's discription... female = deisel engine.. takes a littlewarming up but it'll idle for a LOONG time... male = bottle rocket... fuse-PSHEW!-ooh.. ahh...
> 
> lmao...
> 
> that cave must have sucked... did it at least have a vent hole? lol



ha ha that quote is mint lol! made me laugh

and that cave was not to bad lol I spent moer time facinated with the purple glow





> Well, sure...if we're with the right man. That's how you know if you're a good lover--if the woman is having more fun than you. 
> 
> (leaving before mark's journal gets more pornographic than his dreams...)



ha ha ha  ::rolllaugh::  moonbeam thats well funny....maybe I should put an explict material warning on my front page ha ha trust me my writen DJ is so much worse ::shock::  ha ha

I wont go into my sex life but ha ha thats something I will def have to remember lol





> Great lucids my friend!



Cheers man! I owe the squid dream to your technique so thank you man

oh and dont worry about spamming my DJ its always nice to know people are looking plus its incredibly funny reading what you have all wrote  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## mark

*24 October 2007*

Dam my recall has been really really bad this week! insominia is driving me mad!

*I Won!!*

Im at a train station heading towards Scotland but I have missed my train. Im standing in the entrance with my mum and I spot a gambling table maybe roulet? I place a bet and and I win £1000.00

I have to go to the ticket stall to collect my money but the woman does not really want to give it to me she says that she will put it in the bank for me but I dont trust her so I take the money and head to the bank across the road. On the way I cut myself with the money and I bleed and collapse on the floor until I die. Then I wake up

----------


## Clairity

> *24 October 2007*
> *I Won!!*
> 
> I place a bet and and I win £1000.00



YAY!!  :boogie: ..  ::goodjob2:: 





> I have to go to the ticket stall to collect my money but the woman does not really want to give it to me she says that she will put it in the bank for me



BOO!!  ::argue::  ..  ::thumbdown2:: 





> but I dont trust her so I take the money and head to the bank across the road.



YAY!!  :boogie: ..  ::goodjob2:: 





> On the way I cut myself with the money and I bleed and collapse on the floor until I die. Then I wake up



uhm .. boo?  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

whooooooo clarity!! welcome to my DJ...nice to see you here  :smiley: 

yeah a bit of a random dream especially that last bit with the dying  ::shock::  not something I have ever experienced in a dream....no pain at all it was actually quite peaceful lol

----------


## Clairity

> whooooooo clarity!! welcome to my DJ...nice to see you here 
> 
> yeah a bit of a random dream especially that last bit with the dying  not something I have ever experienced in a dream....no pain at all it was actually quite peaceful lol



Well, it's good to know you felt no pain in the end!  ::D: 

Yep.. I've subscribed and hope to pop in here more often! Good stuff!  :wink2:

----------


## Adam

> Actually its something I have always wonderred about how it is for a woman....lol well according to my dreams im missing out.  ha ha ha



WTF?? I am gone for a couple of days and it's pRon city in here lol.

I would say it is better for the women, I mean judging by their face and the wriggling and uncontrollable screaming and movements, and multiple... Okay you see where I am going.. For me yeah it's nice but for women, they seem to enjoy it a lot more lol - But hey I am cool with that, I get more enjoyment from women enjoying it.

Hey perhaps we should do our own little lucid study in the Research forum? Lucid dream an orgasm whilst being the opposite sex? Could be a fun task to set ourselves  ::D: 

Oh cool dreams by the way  ::roll::  hahahaha  ::D:

----------


## mark

> WTF?? I am gone for a couple of days and it's pRon city in here lol.
> 
> I would say it is better for the women, I mean judging by their face and the wriggling and uncontrollable screaming and movements, and multiple... Okay you see where I am going.. For me yeah it's nice but for women, they seem to enjoy it a lot more lol - But hey I am cool with that, I get more enjoyment from women enjoying it.
> 
> Hey perhaps we should do our own little lucid study in the Research forum? Lucid dream an orgasm whilst being the opposite sex? Could be a fun task to set ourselves 
> 
> Oh cool dreams by the way  hahahaha




ha ha ha yeah sex...it seems to be everywere in here  :Oops:  ha ha

its true what you say though and the task...next lucid I will make an attempt ha ha it will be strange to say the least but meh...I will give it a try and report back lol

and thanks mate  :smiley:  good to know my dreams are appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

I have added it to my signature now as a task of mine for one of my lucids  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What the heck kind of money do you have over there? Getting cut by it....?? That's some crazzzyyyyyyy shit, yo. Ok, and on a serious note... 

Do you think if a guy has a female orgasm in a dream, he'll still wake up... a mess?  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I would say it is better for the women, I mean judging by their face and the wriggling and uncontrollable screaming and movements, and multiple... Okay you see where I am going..



 ::goodjob::  

Yea Mark's journal has become quite the meeting spot.

----------


## Caradon

::rolllaugh:: Man, funny stuff in here. By the way, even though experiencing orgasms in dreams. I don't remember ever waking up a mess before.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Man, funny stuff in here. By the way, even though experiencing orgasms in dreams. I don't remember ever waking up a mess before.



Well, I'm not a guy. I've just heard that it can get messy.

----------


## mark

> What the heck kind of money do you have over there? Getting cut by it....?? That's some crazzzyyyyyyy shit, yo. Ok, and on a serious note... 
> 
> Do you think if a guy has a female orgasm in a dream, he'll still wake up... a mess?



ha ha yeah that was some dangerous money ha ha

dam this is gonna be embarrassing ..... I only do that with a very few non lucid dreams :Oops:  so I hope not...ha ha but like I say I will report back lol  :Oops: 





> Yea Mark's journal has become quite the meeting spot.



Good stuff....its always good to have people here, now if only there were some beer ::drink:: lol





> Man, funny stuff in here. By the way, even though experiencing orgasms in dreams. I don't remember ever waking up a mess before.



ha ha yeah some funny stuff been going down here like!  ::D:

----------


## mark

*25 October 2007*
*
No Dreams*

Continuing with the tradition of this last week I have no dreams to report.

Due to some serious family issue that went on all thorough the night  :Sad:  I didnt get to sleep until after 5.30am....annoyingly I had to be up at 6.30am so I dont even think I had any dreams. but meh I took some time off work so I may even take a nap today see if I can manage a wild

----------


## Adam

Hope your family issues sort them self out dude!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

::hug::  everything will get better mark. thing's always get worse before they get better. but they will get better.  ::hug::   ::hug::   ::hug::

----------


## mark

*26 October 2007 - NAP*

I remember afew fragments from my nap. I got quiet far with oneironaught_jeff777 technique but fell asleep.

*Fragment 1*

Its a winter day everything is coated in snow and everything has a crisp blue shine to it. Im in a garden surrounded by houses, there are 2 large trees with square patches of bark missing off them. Someone says "it looks like it has been removed like wallpaper."
*
Fragment 2*

There is a cage I step into which houses a portal, when I step im I feel my body shatter but not painfully and get draged into the portal.

I dont think im gonna get much sleep again tonight my stepdad has gone out on the drink again....dam there is probably gonna be some more shit going down tonight

----------


## mark

> Hope your family issues sort them self out dude!







> everything will get better mark. thing's always get worse before they get better. but they will get better.



hey thanks alot  :smiley:   :smiley:  I hope things do get better  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I dont think im gonna get much sleep again tonight my stepdad has gone out on the drink again....dam there is probably gonna be some more shit going down tonight



You know, I'm really starting to not like that guy.

----------


## mark

Whoooo I got some sleep last night! eventually  ::roll:: 

so here are my dreams

*26 October 2007*
*
Walk Back From School
*
I come out of the school gates and a camera man comes running upto me, the light on the camera is so bright I have to shield my eyes he asks me if I know anything about this dude who has powers. I tell him to get the camera out of my face and I turn and run to catch up with viki and A.

I am talking to A ignoring Viki and im flirting with her alot. We are messing around playfighting and she runs off laughing I follow her faking that im struggling to catch up to her. She stops after a while because she is tired and leaves to go home.

I start to run home and im jumping from curb to curb across increasingly wide roads.

*Africa Survival*

Im on a TV show about survival in Africa and im sitting against a wall in the desert. Its hot and im sitting in the shade out of the sun which looks wierd like its shining blinds forming bands of shadow and light on the ground.

I have a hand full of yellow beans and I show someone how to eat them. First you have to plant them in the mud in groups of 3 and after they have been in there a while you can take them out and eat them. They are mushy and taste like dirt.

The dream shifts and im standing on a high diving platform above a pool. There are 2 girls who have to push me off the platform into the pool and the one who does it the fastest wins. The first girl takes me by suprise and I am knocked off the platform as soon as the whistle is blown.

I manage to dodge past the second girl but she starts kicking off saying that I have cheated her out of winning but the judges tell her to stop bitching and boo her.

*MSN - Fragment*

Im talking to some girl on Facebook, she is really into me and I know it for sure which makes me fairly happy. I log onto MSN and she, known as baby_girl or something like that has added me. There is a conversation I have with her but I cant remember what it is

*More Sex*  ::roll:: 

Im lying in bed read a book about threesomes and im masturbating  :Oops:  A girl walks into the room closes the door behind her and takes off her clothes leaving only her underware on.

She gets into bed and I hand her the book im reading, she is clearly turned on by the book so I put my hand on her stomach and she makes no attempt to stop me. I take my hand and touch her leg she opens her legs a little and I notice she is bitting her bottom lip a little and has that look in her eyes. I slide my hand down the inside of her leg and she moans.

I cant remember the rest but there was sex involved im sure lol

*WILD attempt*

I tried to WILD last night and I got some fairly strange HI

There is a snake writhing around, it has the head of peter griffin off family guy and it has boobs lol ::shock::  it was a strange site

I forgot that I was WILDing and I turned over and fell asleep.

*Atlantis vs The Decpticons*

We are under attack by the Decepticons and I dive into the ocean and swim down to atlantis and in through a air lock. The leader of the decepticons has planted a virus in the citys systems so that the gun ports cant be opened. I send orders for the crew to open them manually wich they do immediatley.

Once open the gun ports spring to life firing bursts of light towards the decepticons but they to start firing on us and we are defeated easily. Things repeat and go back to the beginning and once again I dive to the city and the virus is uploaded.

However, this time one of them comes to our side and I order the city to take off into space and the shield is raised which protects us from the decepticons. Each time they fire on us a burst of bright blue spreads from the impact point on the shields like a wave.  

I use a mechanical arm to rip apart the remaining decepticons and the one that has come to our side informs us that they wanted to know the stargate address to get to our galaxy so they could take over.

----------


## Adam

> *Atlantis vs The Decpticons*
> 
> We are under attack by the Decepticons and I dive into the ocean and swim down to atlantis and in through a air lock. The leader of the decepticons has planted a virus in the citys systems so that the gun ports cant be opened. I send orders for the crew to open them manually wich they do immediatley.
> 
> Once open the gun ports spring to life firing bursts of light towards the decepticons but they to start firing on us and we are defeated easily. Things repeat and go back to the beginning and once again I dive to the city and the virus is uploaded.
> 
> However, this time one of them comes to our side and I order the city to take off into space and the shield is raised which protects us from the decepticons. Each time they fire on us a burst of bright blue spreads from the impact point on the shields like a wave.  
> 
> I use a mechanical arm to rip apart the remaining decepticons and the one that has come to our side informs us that they wanted to know the stargate address to get to our galaxy so they could take over.



 ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, that was a great adventure dream!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

oh boy, your dreams were quite interesting last night, my friend. i love that the snake had the head of peter! that was just great! and it didnt surprise me too much that it had boobs.. peter has some manly man boobs going on... hahaha.

----------


## mark

*27 October 2007*

*Bust*

I have gone into work but instead of going to my normal building I have gone to my primary school. I walk in and A tells me that Northern Rock (the bank I work for) has gone bust and we have lost our jobs. This is great news and there is a party being held in one of the rooms.

In the room everyone is standing in a line and I stand next to A, im not even paying attention to the speech that the manager is giving im looking at A totally lost in her beauty. The manager tells use the class has been cancelled? and we all head home.

Im on the metro heading home with A im a little nervous now that its only the 2 of us and Im not entirely sure what to say to her. Suddenly she slips off her seat into a small pool of ice cold water and I jump in to save her. I pull her out of the water and she is not breathing, she has died. I sit there cry with her in my arms hugging her so tight.

*Emirates*

I have made it to Dubai and I have passed all the interviews and im standing in the airport looking out the window at the towering buildings. I go searching for my luggage but I cant find the place and im starting to get annoyed, I have been going round in circles.

I find a group of people and follow them. I pay &#163;10 to a woman in a uniform, the money is wierd it is bright green and has Kenyan Pound in big black letters across the note.  I begin to question if this is real or not and im verging on lucidity but suddenly my new boss wants to talk to me.

I walk upto her with my stepdad, she hands me a yellow form and tells me there is a problem with this form. I look at it and I realise it is all in my mums wirting and none of it makes sense. The sentences do make sense but each one is completly unrealated to the others (should have known I was dreaming  :Bang head: )

She tells me that I have cheated my way in and I panic, I think dam mam what did you do this for but im not angry at all just worried. 

*Falling Down*

Jimmy Carr has a new TV show called Falling Down. I am standing on a hill and jimmy is speaking into the camera saying that this show is not for the faint of heart and that its a opportunity to see all the arse holes from comedy in sever amounts of pain. I laugh at this.

He is wearing a white suit and a dark purple shirt and he stands up and says to the camera "welcome to falling down" Then he hurls him self head first down a hill, bouncing on muddy out crops and smashing into a concret wall at the bottom of the hill.

The view shifts and im chasing after 3 guys one of who is jimmy in his now dirty white suit. I climb up the hill and stop at the top. Looking down a miniture valley with more muddy out crops and random road sings sticking up here and there. Some dude with long hair dives head first off the hill and bounces all the way down colliding with the obsticles. I wake up laughing so hard its unbelievable ha ha

*WILD - Almost Nailed it*

I tried to WILD using Jeffs technique again. I was doing everything right and started entering SP as usual it started with my hands I lost all the feeling and they felt heavey. I was repeating to myself "this is a dream, the next thing I see will be a dream" and I started having HI. 

here is how the HI went I saw a bird, not moving just frozen in some weired way as if it were a pencil drawing. Then I was standing at my window and looking into the street. Then I saw a computer screen infront of me and I was typing "this is a dream, the next thing I see will all be a dream" 

I was on the verge of entering the dream but I kept pulling myself back to my body it was annoying. then I got the floaty sensation and I could see the computer again very clearly but then my step dad came into my room and asked if I wanted to go for lunch!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Congrants on almost making a WILD! 

That gone bust dream must have been sad, it was all nice until you got to the end of the dream...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yeah, I agree with Lucidbulbs, the Gone Bust dream did end up rather sadly. The Falling Down dream sounded very interesting... did you wake yourself up from laughing in your sleep? I've done that once before. It was way before I started writing my dreams down, which is too bad because I wish I could remember it now, lol. It sounds like you're making really good progress on having a successful WILD. I've had one, once, by mistake. I don't even know how I did it. Every time I try, it doesn't work, by a long shot. So I'm jealous of all those who are able to have them.

----------


## mark

> Congrants on almost making a WILD! 
> 
> That gone bust dream must have been sad, it was all nice until you got to the end of the dream...



thanks lucidbulb  :smiley:  yeah that dream was strange, the wierd thing is, is that I dont really know that girl to well in real life....its strange that I should feel attached to her in my dreams.






> Yeah, I agree with Lucidbulbs, the Gone Bust dream did end up rather sadly. The Falling Down dream sounded very interesting... did you wake yourself up from laughing in your sleep? I've done that once before. It was way before I started writing my dreams down, which is too bad because I wish I could remember it now, lol. It sounds like you're making really good progress on having a successful WILD. I've had one, once, by mistake. I don't even know how I did it. Every time I try, it doesn't work, by a long shot. So I'm jealous of all those who are able to have them.



yeah it was totally sad like.

ha ha that falling down dream although not that funny to read was absolutly great I was laughing so much during the dream and when I woke up I was still laughing more then I have done in ages...my parents must have thought I was insane lol 

yeah I have only WILD 3 times in the last year, I really wanna learn to do this because my DILD are not that frequent

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, congratulations on that WILD. Thats only about as far as I can ever get as well. But it's still fun anyway isn't it. It's always fascinating when you enter a dream scene like that.

----------


## mark

*28 October 2007*

Hmmm last night was vague and my recall was not helped by the fact my pen was not letting any ink out until I was half way down the page. I can just see the scratchings but no  pen and saying as I write my note in the dark I never realised until just now ... dam annoying
*
Fragments*

-There is a girl who can stop time
-I am suffering heart ach or something like that

*Haunted* 

There are little earings, rings and braclets that are gold and silver in colour, some of them house the evilest of spirits and others do not. I give one of the gold rings to A and secretly im shouting at her not to wear it but I am just grinning at her because my body is being held hostage by the crazy jewllery.

Im thinking how much I love this girl and im gonna have to watch helplessly as the evil off the jewllery kills her.

I dont remember how but we break loose of its control and destroy the haunted pieces.

*Swimming Fragment*

I am in a rough pool like environment and the waves are large. The place im swimming is enclosed by  square light coloured wood walk way. I struggle to swim to the other side and when I reach it I see a never ending series of these small square pools extending as far as I can see.

----------


## Clairity

> *Haunted* 
> 
> I dont remember how but we break loose of its control and destroy the haunted pieces.



YAY!!  :boogie:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im thinking how much I love this girl and im gonna have to watch helplessly as the evil off the jewllery kills her.



The only evil jewelry is a wedding ring!  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> The only evil jewelry is a wedding ring!



LOL!! Not always!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL!! Not always!



I was wondering how long that would take! :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Hey, I had a haunted water bed. Now you have haunted jewelry! thats kind of funny.

----------


## mark

> YAY!!



ha ha that was my thoughta too...I didnt want to see her die again  ::shock:: 






> The only evil jewelry is a wedding ring!



 ::bowdown:: 
ha ha ha ha moonbeam you make me laugh lol






> Hey, I had a haunted water bed. Now you have haunted jewelry! thats kind of funny.



It totally is strange and is even more strange that your squirrel dream influenced mine last night  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Haunted jewelry! classic. That made me laugh..it was crazy ::lol:: . Tell me, what was the emotion in that dream, was it fear, or desperatio to get "A" away from the jewelry.

----------


## mark

*29 October 2007
*
I had a few fairly random dreams last night. so here they are lol

*Squirrels - Fragments*

Im looking out of the living room window into my back yard and I see something moving on the wall. I notice that there are two Chipmunks inside Hampster balls rolling along the walls and there are 2 big grey Squirrels trying to get in to eat them 

*Racing*

Im playing on my Playstation 3 with my brother, we are playing the new Grand Tourismo game and we are racing each other. Shaun is in a bright blue car and im controlling a green car that has lots of stickers on it. We are racing round a city track which has those strange red and white curbs you see on formula one.

*WILD and Advanced Task Attempt no 4*  ::roll::  

Once again I tried Oneironauts WILD I dont remember to much because I was fiarly tired and after a quick trip to the toilet I entered into SP almost instantly, I never enterred the dream lucid but here is what happened.

I sit up in bed, its dark but I can still see I reach down to the side of my bed and pick up the letter that Moonbeam sent to me (she didnt really but in my dream she did) In the letter we were talking about Shrimp and Prawns and how they could be a good dream sign for me. I smile to my self thinking it was really nice of her to go to the effort to send this to me.

I am mulling it over and I think "well if im meant to do a RC every time a Shrimp comes up then surely I should do one now" and so not expecting anything I do a nose RC and I can breath! I get out of my bed and step onto the floor which is coverred in a dark blue carpet with stars or something in a pattern (my bedroom floor is actually wooden). I walk over to the door intending to go to my mums room to finally get that dam reflectiong of mine!

I pull the door open and enter my mums room, im shocked to see my mum and stepdad lying asleep and I do another RC to confirm that im still dreaming. I jump over my stepdads legs which are sticking out the side of the bed and I walk to the mirror. 

Not in the mood to be gentle with this thing I punch the mirror as hard as I can to force my fist through but I miss and hit the wall the mirror is mounted on. I try again and just bounce off the mirror, totally lost for ideas I turn to my mum and say "your a dream character can you tell me how to get my reflection" she says "you have to reach in from the top of the mirror" (I have a vague memory of my step dad flicking my mum in the face but I cant be sure if that happened)

I reach into the mirror from the top and grab my reflection by the hair but I cant move it. It just stands there smiling its stupid cheesey smile and I give up.....I wake up

*Squirrels and Christmas Cards*

I look out the Window again and I see the chipmunks rolling around on the ground (they are no longer on the walls and are still in the Hampster balls) They are still being batterred around of the Squirrels. I feel sorry for them so me and my Ex D go down to help the Chipmunks.

When I reach the yard and walk over the Squirrels stand up like men and they are big! they are atleast 6ft tall. They start closing in on us and I tell D to be carefull because they have very powerful teeth. We dive past them and back into the house, I manage to slam the door keeping them out but they are hammering it trying their hardest to get in. I randomly pull a light saber out and stab it through the door into one of the Squirrels

The dream shifts. I get out of bed and its just after Christmas I walk into the front room to see my mam arranging christmas cards on the coffee table. I notice one from my Aunite G that has written on the front in big black letters "Denise (my mum) got penetrated slowly off santa" I think WTF but I dont say anything when she quickly puts it face down, I want to avoid an embarrassing situation.

She shows me the rest of the cards which are white and silver and arranged neatly on the table. I ask when the family is going to Euro Disney and she tells me sometime in the summer but you will be away (in France) at university so we dont know if you can come. I say "thats true" but feel slightly rejected.

----------


## mark

> Haunted jewelry! classic. That made me laugh..it was crazy. Tell me, what was the emotion in that dream, was it fear, or desperatio to get "A" away from the jewelry.



lol it was a little bit random.

hmm the emotion was a mix of fear beacause of what was gonna happen to her, despiration that quickly turned to rage because of my inability to do anything and final hatred of the evil things lol

----------


## Clairity

> Not in the mood to be gentle with this thing I punch the mirror as hard as I can to force my fist through but I miss and hit the wall the mirror is mounted on. I try again and just bounce off the mirror, totally lost for ideas I turn to my mum and say "your a dream character can you tell me how to get my reflection" she says "you have to reach in from the top of the mirror" (I have a vague memory of my step dad flicking my mum in the face but I cant be sure if that happened)
> I reach into the mirror from the top and grab my reflection by the hair but I cant move it. It just stands there smiling its stupid cheesey smile and I give up.....I wake up



See, a mother always knows!  :wink2: 

LOL!! I can just picture you.. holding you.. by the hair.. and you.. grinning.. back at you!  ::D: 





> *Squirrels and Christmas Cards*
> I look out the Window again and I see the chipmunks rolling around on the ground (they are no longer on the walls and are still in the Hampster balls) They are still being batterred around of the Squirrels. I feel sorry for them so me and my Ex D go down to help the Chipmunks.
> 
> When I reach the yard and walk over the Squirrels stand up like men and they are big! they are atleast 6ft tall. They start closing in on us and I tell D to be carefull because they have very powerful teeth. We dive past them and back into the house, I manage to slam the door keeping them out but they are hammering it trying their hardest to get in. I randomly pull a light saber out and stab it through the door into one of the Squirrels



Ok.. what's with the chipmunks and giant killer squirrels??  :tongue2: 





> see my mam arranging christmas cards on the coffee table. I notice one from my Aunite G that has written on the front in big black letters "Denise (my mum) got penetrated slowly off santa" I think WTF but I dont say anything when she quickly puts it face down, I want to avoid an embarrassing situation.




Wow.. how does that song go.. "I saw mommy kissing Santa Clause!" LOL!!

----------


## The Cusp

What's with all the squirrels?  A light saber is definitely the way to go when dealing with giant squirrels!

----------


## mark

> See, a mother always knows! 
> 
> LOL!! I can just picture you.. holding you.. by the hair.. and you.. grinning.. back at you! 
> 
> 
> Ok.. what's with the chipmunks and giant killer squirrels?? 
> 
> 
> Wow.. how does that song go.. "I saw mommy kissing Santa Clause!" LOL!!



ha ha I give up on that task! yeah I felt like punching it/me for grinning at my failure lol

well the squirrels was a result of reading Caradons DJ...I think. It can be the only explanation because I have not seen a squirel for years, and the chipmunks must be because I had one as a pet when I was younger lol

dam that christmas card dream was one freaky dream and that card...is seared in my memory for ever  ::shock::  





> What's with all the squirrels? A light saber is definitely the way to go when dealing with giant squirrels!



lol dam evil squirels, that whole dream was random as owt....lol the light saber was fairly mint like lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Congrants on the lucid! That must have been annoying, you trying with all your might to remove your reflection, and it just keeps on smiling back at you, as if nothing were wrong. Stupid dream reflections, don't even know when to act shocked or something when you're trying to do something unusual with them.

----------


## Clairity

> the chipmunks must be because I had one as a pet when I was younger lol



Wait.. you had a "chipmunk" as a pet??  

How did that happen??  

Did it make a good pet?? 

(details please)  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, good try on the lucid!  You'll get one next month for sure, I bet!

I didn't do them this month either!  :Sad:

----------


## Jamal

Hey look on the bright side... You still got tonight  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Hey, you almost got it this time! I plan on trying it even if I miss the end of the month. Well.. I probably won't bother pulling myself out and asking the question. I just want to see if I can get into the mirror, or at least reach in.
Unless I get the chance tonight of course.

Sorry about giving you nightmares! My journal seems to do that a lot.

Last night I had more stampeding cattle.
And Wild boars too. the boars were not a problem, because I had a sweet body guard. Your never going to believe this. ::lol:: 
A green furred Big foot, wielding a double bladed battle axe chased all the boars away lol. It was awsome to watch.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I just want to see if I can get into the mirror, or at least reach in.



That's been a goal of mine for a long time.  Really even just looking in a mirror, which it took this long for me to accomplish.  I don't know why that's so hard.  The only reason I got as far as I did is because of the task, I think.

----------


## mark

*30 October 2007*
*
Fragment*

Im in the Kitchen and im eating some fruit or something.

*Ticks*

Im im a rain forest and im running though some bushes (I have a vague hint that there maybe a water fall or something but I cant remember). 

I am back home and I have been asleep, I wake up and see little red dots of blood here and there on my arms and legs. I look round for a reason and when I lift up my sheets I see lots of ticks crawling around. 

They are disgusting, they are about 2 cm long and have a see through yellow colour. They have little jaws and the back of their body is flat and round like a penny and I know these things are deadly. I burn the bed and my cloths and I think im safe only to realise that they are hatching out of my skin.
*
Thai Food* 

Im meeting my step dad soon but im starving and I spot a Thai restraunt which I enter. I am seated at a table that looks like one of those American Dinning places. I order some food and the waiter brings it over.

I have 2 plates, the first it consists of rows of red gren and white pasta covered with some kind of red curry wich is covered in turn by a mound of mashed potato which looks like it has been piped out of one of those bags and round the edge is more of the curry. The second plate has a orange liquid with round pieces of meat floating in it. (it never strikes me that these are not thai dishes lol)

I eat it and go to meet kevin.

*Fishing Trawler*

Im part of a crew on a fishing boat, we are pulling up crab pots but we have accidently hooked a whale and the thing is massive! atleast 3 times the size of our boat. 

The weight of the thing means we are tilting to one side and we are taking on water, we try to let the whale loose but we cant. We are panicking now because we are sinking. 

The captin tells me to take the wheel and head for the shallows. We are getting close to the shallow waters when suddenly I see a metal structure sticking out the water. I make a quick attempt to dodge it and end up getting the line holding the whale tangled up.

I back the boat up and come to rest near the shallows. We attach some kind of floatation devices and stop the boat from sinking. We pull into port and are thorwing a party because the whale sold for alot of money.

----------


## mark

> Congrants on the lucid! That must have been annoying, you trying with all your might to remove your reflection, and it just keeps on smiling back at you, as if nothing were wrong. Stupid dream reflections, don't even know when to act shocked or something when you're trying to do something unusual with them.



thanks lucidbulb :smiley: 

ha ha yeah dam relection  ::roll::   :tongue2: 





> Wait.. you had a "chipmunk" as a pet??  
> 
> How did that happen??  
> 
> Did it make a good pet?? 
> 
> (details please)



yeah ha ha mint little thing I called it chip...orginal eh? lol

dunno how it happened just got it one day, it wasnt a great pet didnt really like to be held alot ha ha bt my brother a few times  :tongue2: 





> Hey, good try on the lucid!  You'll get one next month for sure, I bet!
> 
> I didn't do them this month either!



yeah dam mirrors I dont like them anyway  :tongue2:  finger crossed for next month





> Hey look on the bright side... You still got tonight



ha ha no way im staying the hell away from that task...it is well annoying ha ha, but hey I see you have done it  congrats man  :smiley: 





> Hey, you almost got it this time! I plan on trying it even if I miss the end of the month. Well.. I probably won't bother pulling myself out and asking the question. I just want to see if I can get into the mirror, or at least reach in.
> Unless I get the chance tonight of course.
> 
> Sorry about giving you nightmares! My journal seems to do that a lot.
> 
> Last night I had more stampeding cattle.
> And Wild boars too. the boars were not a problem, because I had a sweet body guard. Your never going to believe this.
> A green furred Big foot, wielding a double bladed battle axe chased all the boars away lol. It was awsome to watch.



ha ha nah wasnt really a night mare, I wasnt affraid when I woke up. It was freaky as owt though...giant squirrels ha ha

I cant wait to read about the big foot with the axe ha ha sweet

----------


## Clairity

> *30 October 2007*=
> *Ticks*
> 
> Im im a rain forest and im running though some bushes (I have a vague hint that there maybe a water fall or something but I cant remember). 
> 
> I am back home and I have been asleep, I wake up and see little red dots of blood here and there on my arms and legs. I look round for a reason and when I lift up my sheets I see lots of ticks crawling around. 
> 
> They are disgusting, they are about 2 cm long and have a see through yellow colour. They have little jaws and the back of their body is flat and round like a penny and I know these things are deadly. I burn the bed and my cloths and I think im safe only to realise that they are hatching out of my skin.



 :Eek:  .. I have always _hated_ bugs and this would be my worse nightmare!

----------


## Caradon

we have had a lot of ticks here the last couple of years. Up at the cabin, your dream was practically a reality for me. ::shock::  At least in the spring anyway.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have 2 plates, the first it consists of rows of red gren and white pasta covered with some kind of red curry wich is covered in turn by a mound of mashed potato which looks like it has been piped out of one of those bags and round the edge is more of the curry. The second plate has a orange liquid with round pieces of meat floating in it. (it never strikes me that these are not thai dishes lol)



Nice observation skills.  Sounds like you were hungry (and maybe a little itchy) last night.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha i think it's funny that you decribed the restaurant as an American Dinning place! :p The food does not sound AT ALL like Thai. *suddenly wants some Pad Thai* yummmm

Uhhh the ticks are disgusting! To say the least...

And I think it's sad that you sold the whale  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> .. I have always _hated_ bugs and this would be my worse nightmare!



yeah they were horrible things! and it was worse when they came out my skin! yuk





> we have had a lot of ticks here the last couple of years. Up at the cabin, your dream was practically a reality for me. At least in the spring anyway.



man thats bad! must be really annoying do they hurt at all? i have never seen one





> Nice observation skills.  Sounds like you were hungry (and maybe a little itchy) last night.



its funny you say that because I was starving when I woke up this morning lol and after that bug dream I was sweating which was not nice  ::?: 





> Haha i think it's funny that you decribed the restaurant as an American Dinning place! :p The food does not sound AT ALL like Thai. *suddenly wants some Pad Thai* yummmm
> 
> Uhhh the ticks are disgusting! To say the least...
> 
> And I think it's sad that you sold the whale



lol I hope I never offended anyone with that its just it reminded me of something you see on movies....sorry if I did.

yeah the food clearly is not Thai lol stupid sub conscious of mine lol....Pad Thai is lovley, I once had this rice stuff that came in a hollowed out pineapple mmm that was nice lol.

yeah that whale dream was not very nice. See I actually like animals etc I hate to see them hurt its wierd that in the dream I did that.

----------


## The Cusp

> We pull into port and are thorwing a party because the whale sold for alot of money.



Didn't see that ending coming!

----------


## mark

*31 October 2007*

Last night was good for dreaming I remember some dreams, only problem is that they are somewhat complicated on dialog. so they are a long read sorry

*Iraq Debate* 

(there is some sensitive material in her please dont be ofended)

There is a chain of islands where me and another person have visited. I am on one of the islands that looks like the street just round the corner from were I live.

There is a old woman with a dog and I notice the dog is injured. Because I am a vet I ask if I can have a look at her dog and she brings him over. The dog is a labrador with golden hair which is short. Its right eye is swollen severly and is soft and lumpy to the touch, the lump spreads down behind its ear and I can clearly see that when I touch the bump the dog is in pain. 

I tell my assistant to start running some test and he runs off down a lane to get things started. I cant do anything here so I head off to another Island.

This other Island also looks like another street from near where I live. There is an Asian girl sitting in a garden on a folding chair and she has a hat on, she is watching as I approach 2 girls to ask them some questions about a illness that some people have got. One of the girls makes a offensive comment (it may have been something like who do I think I am? a hero?) and I walk away and get into a stretch limo parked on the road.

Me and another person are driving through a city and I see we are stuck in traffic on approach to a round about. He is angry at me and says "The British troops over in Iraq are worse then the Americans troops and dont tell me any diffrent", I dont think he will agree with what im going to say to him but I decide to be honest and tell him "I have seen the way the media in America tell the story of Iraq, its sensored to a high degree. They never show the bad stuff and only show the so called good stuff. The British are just as bad but no worse" 

He looks even more annoyed and says "oh come on are you telling me that if your were there in Iraq you wouldnt fight for the Americans or the British" 
and I now am getting annoyed and tell him "No actually I wouldnt. Firstly I think the war is disgusting and totally against everything I stand for and secondly what use is it. Its stupid we invade a country to try to deal with the smallest minority of people, if we have acheived anything it is to make the situation worse."
*
Ex Girlfriend Fragment*

Im lying on the floor of my front room, there are candles all around and im lying beside D. We are kissing and we are hugging alot.

*Eviction*

Im Coming home from work and im getting on the metro when I see my cousin F. I ask her how her college is going and im confused because she should be im Preston so I ask why she is here in Newcastle. She gets all defensive and changes the subject.

I say bye to her at the top of my street and continue to my house, I notice I have an erection  :Oops:  (lol how embarrassing) and im trying my hardest to hide it so no one in the street can see.

I enter into my house, which in my dream was a flat. Im walking up the stairs when I see the land lord polishing the banister (he looks the the land lord from spiderman) I walk past him and he follows me and I enter my flat into the living room.  

He says to me "Have you or have you not got a cat in here" I know I have been busted so I tell him "yes but we are only looking after it for a friend..err you see he just lost his flat so....er we have to look after it for a couple of days until he gets his new flat sorted"

Suddenly I see a streek of black and I realise its Mattie (the name of my cat) he runs and claws at the wall. I shout at it and think dam of all the times to act up why now. The land lord is angry and he tells me "I have packed your stuff for you, now you can get out". I am begging him and telling him I will do anything to stay.

He makes an offer saying that I can stay if I pay him &#163;530 a month instead of &#163;250 to which I tell him to fuck off. I offer to increase my rent by &#163;30 a month but he refuses and finally I ask him to name his terms. 

He says to me "&#163;5.75 for breakfast" im confused by this and I say what! I look down at D sitting on the floor she say that he said he will let us stay if D my girlfriend gives him a hand job every morning at which point I get annoyed and wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I notice I have an erection and im trying my hardest.



 ::lol::

----------


## tonythephatone

i think i'd have smacked that landlord.....

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *
> Ex Girlfriend Fragment*
> 
> Im lying on the floor of my front room, there are candles all around and im lying beside D. We are kissing and we are hugging alot.



Ahh, is that what you meant by "those"?

----------


## mark

*01 November 2007*

OK last night was insane! I only recall 2 dreams none of which are lucid but man they were an experience

*Step dad*

OK this experience was freaky and is totally beyond anything I can explain so here is the dream

I have a FA and have been awoken by my step dad opening his bedroom door, he walks along the passage way and opens the front room door by mistake then opens my brothers door and switches off his TV (my brother falls asleep with it on all the time) and then goes back to bed.

Now here is the freaky and totally unexplainable bit. I am lying there running through my dream (I do this every time I wake from a dream to get the details) and when I have it firmly in my mind I reach down to the side of my bed to pick up my DJ. Suddenly some one comes out my partents room accidently opens the front room door, changes their mind goes into my brothers room switches off his TV and heads back to bed exactly like my dream.

Now I thought im still dreaming so I do a bunch of RC's and there is no way im dreaming...its real!.....now I have just asked my step dad about this and he tells me that it is what he did last night  ::shock:: ...brings a whole new meaning to deja vu

*Epic Battle*

Im in a garden there is a greenhouse in the center of the space. I walk upto the door, look through and see 2 people arguing. One of them throws a punch at the other and they start really kicking off. I walk away and enter into a room.

Some bloke comes upto me and says "I like your hair it looks good for smoking weed" and I look at him speechless and I spot a painting on the wall behind him. The painting is of a half constructed bridge which ends in mid air, the sceen is dark and its an ariel view. I ask the bloke who painted this and tell him that I have seen this and it actually happened in real life.

He puts his hand on my shoulder and before I can turn around he teleports us to the place in the painting. I fall through the air and land hard on the ground whilst he floats in the air. Suddenly there is a blinding flash in front of me and an explosion. 

There is a man running towards us firing white energy blast, we run as fast as we can and hide in a derilict building. The blasts keep coming and they pass through the walls leaving holes behind them. I turn into a Super saiyin and dodge the beams at super speed as they pass by me. 

I fly through the now non existant wall and try to throw a kick at the man but he just bats me away and I land on the ground in a crater, I throw my own energy blast at him but he paws it away and I know he is massivley stronger then me.

The person I came with, also a super saiyin but at a much higher level, throws a ball of energy to him but he catches it and absorbs it. He tries to fight hand to hand but fails.

Im hiding from the man now and im in a floating conservatory (but without the glass) Someone is leaning against a fountain which is in the centre of the room and they press a button which lights up and releases a golden set of scales which I pick up. Another person tells me there are 3 other objects that I need to collect and then place in a temple. Its the only way to kill him.

I collect the next item which is a cup (I cant remember where I got it and I also cant remember where I got the next item or what it is) and im going through a dumping place full of old food to get the last item which is a small vase and I empty a piece of rotten fruit out of it back into the pile of rubbish.

Im at the enterance to the temple which is located in the middle of a grave yard. Im flying over and jumping from the grave stones towards the temple and I see a massive T-Rex comming my way. It is made of Black rock that glows red with heat near its mouth, I know that this thing is the man im running from, I dont know how but he has transformed into the beast.

I hide behind a large grave stone as it passes and then make a run for the temple. It spots me and I can hear it crashing through the grave stones behind me, I jump and leap off a nearby grave and fly into the air just in time to miss its huge jaws snap shut on were I would have been. I notice its head glows more brightly and think it must be angry.

I land in the temple and run up and place the objects into the slots that are available for them, turn around and run towards a small square steel door in the wall. The man (back in human form but still made of black rock) is right behind me and is stretching his hands out to grab me when I fling the door open. Behind the door is a burning furnace which blasts out heat (im behind the steel door so am not in the line of fire)

A voice echos from the door saying "ahhh! I hoped you would be made of stone" and the rock man melts away. I close the steel door and see my mum and shaun come running in. My hand is really hurting off were I burnt it off the door and I notice my skin is flaking.

Im outside walking down a street getting draged off my mum, Shaun says "look dad is waiting for us with a motor bike". I laugh at shaun for calling kevin (my step dad) dad.

----------


## mark

*Moonbeam -* ha ha ha you have a sick sich mind  :tongue2:  lol....joking 

*Tonythphatone* - now why didnt I think of that lol he was a smug bastard! very annoying lol

*Meggy* - yeah thats what I meant...sorry sometimes im not very good at explaining things

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Moonbeam -* ha ha ha you have a sick sich mind  lol....joking



I thought about that later, and I hoped you didn't misinterpret my attempt at a pun, at your expense.  I probably could have used a little more maturity on that one, sorry.

P.S. That last dream was cool!  Another T rex dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, the epic dream must have been wicked! I still can't get over the  "I like your hair it looks good for smoking weed." I mean how many DCs would tell _anyone_ that? Haha... I don't know, maybe it's just me being all lightheaded from my tea...

----------


## Caradon

Hey, that last dream was awsome I loved it. It sounded like you have been playing video games lol.

Isn't it strange, how you can have so much control throwing energy beams and such without being Lucid. but then when Lucid it can be much harder.

once while Lucid, I sank through the roof of a house. there was a man inside and he came after me when he saw me in his house. without even thinking about it, I threw a ball of ice out of my hands like Sub Zero from Mortal Combat. And I froze the guy in a block of ice. I used to play that game a lot back then. thats the only time I remember doing something like that in a Lucid before. Wait, there was one other time, but that was kind of a partial Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, the epic dream must have been wicked! I still can't get over the "I like your hair it looks good for smoking weed." I mean how many DCs would tell _anyone_ that? Haha... I don't know, maybe it's just me being all lightheaded from my tea...



I got a good laugh out of that as well!

----------


## mark

> I thought about that later, and I hoped you didn't misinterpret my attempt at a pun, at your expense. I probably could have used a little more maturity on that one, sorry.
> 
> P.S. That last dream was cool!  Another T rex dream.



ha ha actually that was the highlight of my day lol I laughed so much when I read it!.....I was not sure what to say to my brother when he asked what I was laughing at though  :tongue2: 

I totally got your pun lol no need to say sorry at all it was funny as anything  :smiley:  I was trying to be jokey with my comments but I guess it does not come across to well on a internet forum   ::?: 





> Wow, the epic dream must have been wicked! I still can't get over the "I like your hair it looks good for smoking weed." I mean how many DCs would tell _anyone_ that? Haha... I don't know, maybe it's just me being all lightheaded from my tea...



lol it was totally random ha ha I liked that dream shame it wasnt lucid though





> Hey, that last dream was awsome I loved it. It sounded like you have been playing video games lol.
> 
> Isn't it strange, how you can have so much control throwing energy beams and such without being Lucid. but then when Lucid it can be much harder.
> 
> once while Lucid, I sank through the roof of a house. there was a man inside and he came after me when he saw me in his house. without even thinking about it, I threw a ball of ice out of my hands like Sub Zero from Mortal Combat. And I froze the guy in a block of ice. I used to play that game a lot back then. thats the only time I remember doing something like that in a Lucid before. Wait, there was one other time, but that was kind of a partial Lucid.



Thanks man! it was a cool dream I really enjoyed it.

yeah its strange how I can do that in a non lucid and when I try during a lucid I cant do it at all. 

Sweet! that sub zero dream sound great! bet it was fun to see the bloke frozen in a block of ice lol

----------


## mark

*02 November 2007*

Not a great night for dreams all apart from one were kind of vague and all over the place.

*Vampire - fragments*

- im at a party and there is a girl who gets bit of a vampire
- she turns into one and her eyes glow green and a wierd green mist floats from her mouth.
- Im talking to someone about a HD TV

*Congo/Hostage*

Im in the congo by a river and im trying to photograph some silver back Gorillaz. I have a Gorilla of my own which im using for protection, it starts grunting and stamping around then dives into the river. I look to see what has happened and realise the gorilla has dived in to save a girl who has gotten into trouble.

Im back home and trying to get into my front door but I cant and instead I go round to my auntie S. There are some men there (the leader looks like HRG's boss from heroes) he is telling me my family have been held hostage in my house and if I dont do something for them they will be killed.

I have to get home so I first pick up my ipod, wrapping the head phones round the device and putting it into my coat pocket then I pick up a wok from the window. I turn to the man who has now became my brother and attempt to get past him. He keeps getting in my way so I start hitting him on the head with the wok (its not violent but more the type of thing you see in old comedy movies.) He keeps trying to say something to me but I interupt him with a swift hit with the wok.

My mum is sitting in the corner of the sofa and I walk upto her and hug her. I tell her I have to go now but she must know that I love her so much. I leave trying not to get upset.

*Dream light*

Im lying on a bunk bed with D and one of the managers from work. D is playing with the cat and im getting slightly annoyed because its getting late and I dont want to be tired for work. I leave and go to the toilet, once in the bathroom I turn on the light but its really dim and I look at the bulb and realise its not even on. I switch it on again but nothing I think it must be broke and walk over to the toilet

its stupid I should have realised I was dreaming, even though this is the first encounter with this I still think its stupid I missed it after all the stuff I have read.

*Space Battles*

Im playing on a computer game but rather then seeing the game on the screen its like im there in 3rd person viewing the sceen. Im controlling a small scout ship from Star Trek and I have just warped into the system.

I panic when I realise I have just appeard in front of a Borg cube and the thing is huge! It must be atleast a mile in size and black with glowing green lights across its surface (see below)



I swerve to my left and head at top speed towards a Nebula. I get past the cube and my panic rises more when I realise that there is not just 1 cube but an entire fleet of borg ships and even the smallest of them dwarfs my ship.  

The nearest cube starts firing its green torpedoes at me and I dodge them but only just. I burst through the nebula but rather then being a dense cloud of gases its just a thin layer and I fly back into space, flying towards me is a Vorlon Fleet (again see image) 



They do not fire on me but on the Borg that have followed me into the Nebula. Im trying to escape and im flying past ships sticking close to them so as not to be targeted. Then both fleets open fire and the ship im near explodes as a string of green torpedoes impact with it.

Im dodging green beams and bright pulsating yellow beams of energy when I approach the edge of the Nebula to make my escape when a Federation fleet (below image) comes into view and opens fire into the now chaotic sceen that I cant describe

----------


## Moonbeam

> ha ha actually that was the highlight of my day lol I laughed so much when I read it!.....I was not sure what to say to my brother when he asked what I was laughing at though 
> 
> I totally got your pun lol no need to say sorry at all it was funny as anything  I was trying to be jokey with my comments but I guess it does not come across to well on a internet forum



Yes it's easy to be misinterpreted sometimes.

Cool Star Trek dream.  You'd think I'd have one of those sometimes, as much as I've watched them.

----------


## mark

> Yes it's easy to be misinterpreted sometimes.
> 
> Cool Star Trek dream.  You'd think I'd have one of those sometimes, as much as I've watched them.



you watch star trek..now way lol I didnt think anyone would have watched it. I loved it I thought it was great.....which was your fav series?

its actually one of the reasons I wanted to do this LDing. I wanted to be in one of the shows...how sad is that  :Oops:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That congo/hostage dream was rather weird. It kind of made me sad the way you left your mum, as if you knew you wouldn't see her for a long time or ever again  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> That congo/hostage dream was rather weird. It kind of made me sad the way you left your mum, as if you knew you wouldn't see her for a long time or ever again




yeah thats how it was, I was never gonna see her again infact I was sure I was gonna die. Its strange because the almost crying part crossed over to the waking world for a few seconds  ::shock::  lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> you watch star trek..now way lol I didnt think anyone would have watched it. I loved it I thought it was great.....which was your fav series?



Well..let's see; that's a hard thing to pick...I guess I really liked Deep-Space Nine.  Who doesn't like the original too, and then Voyager was kind of like that in a way, how they were lost and everything.  And Voyager has the lucid dreaming episode.  I like them all, really.  Picard was the best captain, I think.  I liked that episode where he like lived a whole nother life when he was knocked out or something, and he brought back the flute.

How about you?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> yeah thats how it was, I was never gonna see her again infact I was sure I was gonna die. Its strange because the almost crying part crossed over to the waking world for a few seconds  lol



awww that's so sad!  :Sad:  i've had dreams like that before. i mean i didnt know i was going to die or anything like that, but the emotions coming in through to the waking world.

----------


## mark

> Well..let's see; that's a hard thing to pick...I guess I really liked Deep-Space Nine.  Who doesn't like the original too, and then Voyager was kind of like that in a way, how they were lost and everything.  And Voyager has the lucid dreaming episode.  I like them all, really.  Picard was the best captain, I think.  I liked that episode where he like lived a whole nother life when he was knocked out or something, and he brought back the flute.
> 
> How about you?



DS9 was definatley the best, not only did it have the best ships and battles but also I think it had the most developed character too. Julian Bashire the doctor was class and sisco was the best captin I think (used to make me laugh with his mental over acting of anything slightly emotional ha ha)

I like Voyager it was fairly good I like the borg and 8472 in that lol the original was funny. Kirk used to make me laugh with his fat tummy ha ha.

then there was enterprise....hmmm it was ok but I think it could have been better.

oh did you hear they are making another movie 





> awww that's so sad!  i've had dreams like that before. i mean i didnt know i was going to die or anything like that, but the emotions coming in through to the waking world.



It strange with the emotions flowing over into the waking world I have that quite alot. In a way its kind of scary its almost like I dont have control, like I could wake up depressed from some thing bad or wake up loving some one because of a dream.....well maybe not to that extreme but well you get my point lol

As far as sacraficing myself etc its something I have always done in dream... guess I watched to many super heroe programs when I was young  :Oops:  ::roll::  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> It strange with the emotions flowing over into the waking world I have that quite alot. In a way its kind of scary its almost like I dont have control, like I could wake up depressed from some thing bad or wake up loving some one because of a dream.....well maybe not to that extreme but well you get my point lol
> 
> As far as sacraficing myself etc its something I have always done in dream... guess I watched to many super heroe programs when I was young



hehe too cute!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I like Voyager it was fairly good I like the borg and 8472 in that lol the original was funny. Kirk used to make me laugh with his fat tummy ha ha.
> 
> then there was enterprise....hmmm it was ok but I think it could have been better.
> 
> oh did you hear they are making another movie



I didn't see Enterprise.  You know, Kirk used to look old and fat to me when I was young, but when I got older, he looked a lot better. ::roll::  

I liked 7 of 9 too; she was so cool. I always thought her and Tuvok should get together; both logical.  I was thinking when I get another dog I might name it 7 of 9.

Did you watch Babylon 5 and Battlestar Galactica?

----------


## mark

> I didn't see Enterprise.  You know, Kirk used to look old and fat to me when I was young, but when I got older, he looked a lot better. 
> 
> I liked 7 of 9 too; she was so cool. I always thought her and Tuvok should get together; both logical.  I was thinking when I get another dog I might name it 7 of 9.
> 
> Did you watch Babylon 5 and Battlestar Galactica?




ha ha thats funny what you say about kirk lol

Yeah I def dont think 7 of 9 should have ended up with Chakotay, I always hoped it would have been harry he fancied her so much lol

Yeah Babylon 5 was great I loved that, the whole shadow war was class. They released a new film but I cant find it anywhere. I tried to watch crusade but they kept switching the times around and I just missed it.

Battlestar is another great one. I have only seen the first 2 seasons but so far its been great, I thought it was funny how lee got really fat lol. I still have not figured out if I like starbuck yet hmmm. my fav charater is dr baltar lol he is funny especially with his imaginary cylon when they are foolling around and people spot him ha ha

Im just waiting for season 3 to come out on DVD over here.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah I def dont think 7 of 9 should have ended up with Chakotay, I always hoped it would have been harry he fancied her so much lol



Oh yea...I liked Harry; you're right, it should have been him.





> Yeah Babylon 5 was great I loved that, the whole shadow war was class. They released a new film but I cant find it anywhere. I tried to watch crusade but they kept switching the times around and I just missed it.



I haven't seen the movies either; I think we have them but just haven't watched them yet.





> Battlestar is another great one. I have only seen the first 2 seasons but so far its been great, I thought it was funny how lee got really fat lol. I still have not figured out if I like starbuck yet hmmm. my fav charater is dr baltar lol he is funny especially with his imaginary cylon when they are foolling around and people spot him ha ha



Yea, that part's funny.  Starbuck is annoying, she's too macho.  We went to B.C. Canada last summer, and we were driving by the bay, and it looked so familiar, I just knew that was where Baltar's house by the water was.  I looked it up afterwards and that's where they filmed it.





> Im just waiting for season 3 to come out on DVD over here.



Us too; I think they are going to make four seasons.

Did you see the series "Rome"?

----------


## mark

moonbeam - ha no way that must have been great to be there. It was a lovley place!

what was B C like? did you meet any of the actors?

nah I have never seen rome...whats it about? another good one is firefly that was funny too.

*Review of October*

October was a good month for lucid dreaming. I had 7 lucids some of which were very intense. I learned a few things about myself however reluctantly and I have seen some incredible things namely the light falls dream.

I tried the tasks for the first time and failed 4 time but hey its all good.

My attempts at mastering WILD were not an entire failure, I have gotten further then were I started which is a step in the right direction.

Goals for November - I wish to increase the number of WILD I have and also I wish to complete my first task.

----------


## mark

*03 November 2007*

Last night was strange, it was in some sense a throw back to many months ago. I have had alot of dreams about one of my ex girlfriends recently which is somewhat annoying! I believe this is because she emailed me recently.

*The Return of D*

I am meeting D at the airport, she has been on holliday for a long time atleast I think so. Im sitting at a table in a restraunt with D and her sister K having a meal as a kind of welcome back. My phone rings and I check it, I have 2 emails which I check. 

The first email is from K telling me the D was not on holliday infact she was with J (J is a lad who used to live near D, D always told me that if she had the chance to sleep with him she would find it hard to say no) the email although I cant remember exactly what it said was very bitchy and I look up to K who sits there with a smug look on her face. She clearly likes the pain she has inflicted (she was like that in real life....bitch lol)

The second email is from a man (cant remember who) but it is a list of topics to discuss with D. The dream shifts and we are in my room D is lying on my bed in a T Shirt and knickers. I have a DVD in my hand and I break it up, its porn and I dont want D to see. I walk around my bed and im looking through my phone.

I come across a porn video I made with her,in the video im standing by my bed and she is wearing a black corset and stockings. She is giving me oral and after a while she turns round and lying on her back with her knees pressed against her chest, we have sex and she loves it to say the least  :wink2: 

I flick through a few more videos on my phone and delete the bad ones. I think im so going to make another movie tonight.

*Accidental WILD - Adv Task Attempt*

Im have just wrote my dream down and I wonder if I should try a WILD tonight but I decide against it.

I turn to my side and repeat to myself "this is all a dream, the next thing I see will be a dream". I dont see any HI and only feel slight SP then next thing I know

I am walking under a bridge, to my right is a wall, to my left is a row of arch ways through which I can see cars rushing by. The whole sceen is lit by orange light from the lamps in the ceiling. I know im dreaming and I want to try the advanced task. I walk a little way along rubbing my hand along the white tiled wall.

I walk upto a car to see if I can see my reflection in the window to change from male to female but I just wake up.

I must remember to let my dreams stabalise before attempting anything.
*
The Return of D Part 2*

Im in a holiday resort? and im walking fast hand in hand with D, we are walking along a paved surface towards a small square depression. We climb some stairs down into the depression and over to one of the walls were the overhanging pavement hides us from view.

We are talking about something but im not sure what, maybe I was telling her I missed her I dont know. She is up against the wall and im whispering into her ear and I look into her eyes and slowly go to kiss her. We are kissing passionatley when I hear someone shouting my name.

A pulse of panic runs through me and I realise its my girlfriend looking for me. I step back away from D still looking into her eyes and I sense she still wants me, I rub lip gloss from my own lips and head back up the stairs shouting yeah im coming. 

My girlfriend says "what were you doing down there and who is that?" I say "nothing, thats D we were just talking privatley" She looks suspiciously at me. D comes out and meets her boyfriend all the while her eyes never leave mine.....

Im back in the ditch with my bro and some friends, we are drinking and generally having a laugh. My brother prank calls a pub and makes loads of stupid jokes down the phone then hangs up, I tell him that saying as he works there they are clearly going to know it was him. We all laugh but he looses his smile which makes the whole thing even funnier....

Once again in the square depression Im with D and 2 random people. D is really upset with me she shouts at me "you know that hurt me!! and whats worse...you killed my fish!!" she points at the wall were there is a rudimentary drawing of round fish bowl with no fish in it. She then throws the contents of her beer at me and the throws the can before running off.

I run after her and eventually catch up. She has been crying and I say "listen, your right. I killed your fish by accident but im getting you a new one, its just I had to wait a while until I get paid thats all. I didnt want to tell you because I know you would have been upset and I hate to see you hurt I always have." I stroke the tears from her cheeck and she smiles warmly at me.

*Train Station  - Fragments*

-Me and D are running to get the tube but we cant get down the stairs because there is a red carpet covering the stairs.
-We climb down and find work men at the bottom who tells us to leave because he is trying to take a dump and no one can do that with an audience.

*Computer game - Fragements*

-Toy transformers on a beach setting up a 24D cannon? (shoots EMP pulses) They need to collect black soot to give to a volcano god.
-Comand and Conquer, im setting up ore refineries but I cant find any ore.

----------


## Moonbeam

> moonbeam - ha no way that must have been great to be there. It was a lovley place!
> 
> what was B C like? did you meet any of the actors?



It was beautiful!  And no, no actors. :wink2: 





> nah I have never seen rome...whats it about? another good one is firefly that was funny too.



Rome is mega-sex and violence with really good characters; only two seasons, but it's really enough.  The first two seasons of "Deadwood" are really good too.  

I loved Firefly!  That was one of my favorite shows ever--I was so sad that it was on such a short time. :Sad:   Did you see "Serenity"?  You should, if you haven't.





> My attempts at mastering WILD were not an entire failure, I have gotten further then were I started which is a step in the right direction.



Keep trying!  I am, and it's taking me a while too.

----------


## mark

> It was beautiful!  And no, no actors.



ah shame! would have been good to see them....I have never been to anything like that before.







> Rome is mega-sex and violence with really good characters; only two seasons, but it's really enough.  The first two seasons of "Deadwood" are really good too.  
> 
> I loved Firefly!  That was one of my favorite shows ever--I was so sad that it was on such a short time.  Did you see "Serenity"?  You should, if you haven't.




ha ha that rome sounds well mad! I will have to cheack it out lol, I have heard of deadwood....my friends say its really good but I have never gotten around to watching it.

Yeah firefly was great! I agree shame it was so short. do you know why that was? I saw Serenity before I saw firefly which was a shame but still a great film  :smiley: 






> Keep trying!  I am, and it's taking me a while too.



oh def! I mean to LD at will is something I want so much ha ha its probs a good thing I cant do it properly lol I would waste my life LDing :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah firefly was great! I agree shame it was so short. do you know why that was? I saw Serenity before I saw firefly which was a shame but still a great film



Same here (I saw Serenity first); I don't know why they cancelled it--big mistake, in my opinion.





> oh def! I mean to LD at will is something I want so much ha ha its probs a good thing I cant do it properly lol I would waste my life LDing



LOL, same here!

----------


## Adam

Mark, how do you feel you WILD attempts are coming along? Do you think they are getting better as you try more and more?

----------


## mark

> Mark, how do you feel you WILD attempts are coming along? Do you think they are getting better as you try more and more?



I thought I would pick it up really fast at first but I guess that was massive over confidence on my part. So im not as far along with it as I thought I would be but I have def made progress. I can do it every now and then but im still trying to get the balance between awake and sleep correct.

I have done it a couple of times over the last month which is progress im happy with  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Good records Mark..Looks like you've got alot of self-decipline to write down every little bit that comes to you..very good. I hope you do have some more good luck in your attempts..im sure you will.  :smiley:

----------


## tonythephatone

... i want a star trek dream... lol... i think TNG was my favorite series followed closely by voyager... i never watched much of the original or DS9... but i was a very happy person when i saw that spike was getting the TNG episodes..... i need to buy some DVDs.....

your dreams rule mark... i envy you...

----------


## Caradon

Hey good job on the WILD! And great Star Trek dream!

Voyager is definitely my favorite Star Trek! I used to think The Next Generation was. but I never really saw much of Voyager. I recently rented every DVD from Voyager. And then watched all of TNG. Voyager was so much more action packed, that after watching that series TNG seemed Kind of slow. Plus, I loved all the stuff with the Borg in Voyager. I had some pretty scary Borg dreams while watching that series.

I started to watch DS9, but was having a hard time getting into it. Maybe I should try watching more, to see if I like it better as it goes on.

I really like Enterprise Too. Really great story line, and the best special effects of them all. The second season was kind of boring, But then it gets really good. I haven't watched the whole thing yet though.

It's great having BLOCKBUSTER online!  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I started to watch DS9, but was having a hard time getting into it. Maybe I should try watching more, to see if I like it better as it goes on.
> 
> I really like Enterprise Too. Really great story line, and the best special effects of them all. The second season was kind of boring, But then it gets really good. I haven't watched the whole thing yet though.



DS9 gets better after the first season; everyone kind of figures out their character after that.  You should give it another try.

Maybe I should try Enterprise; for some reason I didn't think I would like it.

----------


## mark

*04 November 2007*

Last night was not a good night for dreams or sleep in general. I was woken up several times during the night by my drunk stepdad and this random nose bleed I have been getting over the last few days. Which reminds me...could that be a side effect of B6?

*Run For Your Life*

Well yesterday I watched a number of movies, namley the new King Kong, Silent Hill and Resident Evil and they had a big impact on my dreams!

This is a little vague because I failed to write down my dream and there fore im going entirely on my memory.

Im walking with my mum, step dad and brother along a street near a school when I spot some things walking across the field towards me. Im not entirely sure what they are until they come close and I realise that they are a mixture of Zombies and those creatures from silent hill that spit acid from their chest.....

....We have ran home and have collected a suit case with some cloths and stuff in them and we are waiting at the metro station so we can get away from the area. We get on the last carriage and go right to the back of the metro. 

I see a dinosaur on the platform before the train pulls out. We have been travelling for a while when I look down the train and out the front window and I see a T Rex with its jaws wide open waiting on the tracks to attack the train.

The train shakes violently and I say to my parents "I think we should move up the train a little"  and they look at me like im insane and they ask why and I tell them "because I dont wanna be standing here when that gets here" and I point out the back window at a T Rex that is running at us with its jaws open.

There is more to this dream that I cant quite remember were it fits in
- A box of candy canes?
- a bridge?
- A brontisaurus

----------


## mark

> Good records Mark..Looks like you've got alot of self-decipline to write down every little bit that comes to you..very good. I hope you do have some more good luck in your attempts..im sure you will.



 ::D:  thanks man! yeah I have put alot of effort into writing down as much as possible in my dj, its difficult when all I wanna do is sleep ha ha





> ... i want a star trek dream... lol... i think TNG was my favorite series followed closely by voyager... i never watched much of the original or DS9... but i was a very happy person when i saw that spike was getting the TNG episodes..... i need to buy some DVDs.....
> 
> your dreams rule mark... i envy you...



 ::lol::  thanks man!! im glad you like my dreams  :smiley:  

That star trek dream was mint! its the only one I have had but dam I so want another lol I just wish I could have stayed to fight rather then run away lol

DS9 was great in the later series with the wars and stuff





> Hey good job on the WILD! And great Star Trek dream!
> 
> Voyager is definitely my favorite Star Trek! I used to think The Next Generation was. but I never really saw much of Voyager. I recently rented every DVD from Voyager. And then watched all of TNG. Voyager was so much more action packed, that after watching that series TNG seemed Kind of slow. Plus, I loved all the stuff with the Borg in Voyager. I had some pretty scary Borg dreams while watching that series.
> 
> I started to watch DS9, but was having a hard time getting into it. Maybe I should try watching more, to see if I like it better as it goes on.
> 
> I really like Enterprise Too. Really great story line, and the best special effects of them all. The second season was kind of boring, But then it gets really good. I haven't watched the whole thing yet though.
> 
> It's great having BLOCKBUSTER online!



yeah I was well shocked with that wild it took me by suprise lol but I was well happy with it even though the dream was short.

Voyager is great I loved all the borg stuff to espeicially the battles with 8472  :smiley: 

DS9 starts somewhat slowly but man if you thought voyager was action packed wait until you see the later series....man that has some incredible action in it...battles like nothing i have ever seen in star trek  :tongue2: 

I keep intending to watch enterprise but I have not got round to it yet.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Interesting movie based dream... though it does sound kind of twisted if you ask me, how could they not notice a dinosaur just so-far away from you guys!

----------


## Moonbeam

Hmm, zombies sound familiar....and more dinosaurs!  I think mine and caradon's dreams are merging with yours.

I'm going to find out if nosebleeds could be a side effect of B6 for you.  I don't think so, but I want to make sure.

Yea, mark I can't find that as a side effect.  Maybe it's just dry in your house.

----------


## Caradon

> and I point out the back window at a T Rex that is running at us with its jaws open.



Lol, I know exactly how that feels!

I guess I'll finish watching DS9 then, sounds like it gets a lot better.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I guess I'll finish watching DS9 then, sounds like it gets a lot better.



Oh it really does, you will like it. It did kind of suck the first season, it's like they couldn't act, but they got a lot better, and there is a cool shape-shifter named Odo.

----------


## mark

*05 November 2007*

I slept deeply last night so my recall is a bit dodgy to start with. In the early morning I had 2 lucids which was great but I woke up to a FA and never realised until I woke up for real.

*Shoulders*

I have a problem with my shoulders, they are not working correctly so I have gone to get them fixed. Im sitting in a white chair with a low back to it. I have brought a spare set of shoulder muscles with me.

A doctor makes a cut from shoulder to shoulder across the back of my neck and installs the new muscles then staples me up (not with surgical staples just normal ones) but badly so that I have parts were my skin pulls apart. 

There is no pain at all.

*African Holiday Camp*

Im driving along a dirt track in Africa with a friend. There are hundreds of children trying to follow us. The are very thin but there legs are horrible, they thicken massivley towards the feet and the also blacken lower down and look like strps of flesh are hangging off there legs. I feel sorry for them because I know that hunger has done this to them.

We drive off and pull into a area surrounded by a round building. There is a large water fountain in the center and alot of grass. I enter and sit at reception (the rest is a little vague) I eat a bowl of bright green soup and buy a fishing rod and reel, then im standing on a river bank fishing.

*The Hill*

I dont remember to much of the pre lucid part due to a FA but I have a few bits and pieces.

-im in a car a silver 4x4 im hanging out the window?.....
-im back at home arguing with my family because my cousin F has lied about something to do with the window in the car, im really annoyed and I leave.

Im chasing after F and another person and im annoyed,  I dont know what I will do when I get them but there will be some revenge. Im running along a road and up a hill. The hill steepens fast and gets to the point were we have to carwl and even climb up the hill.

Im still after them when I see them coming down the other side of the road, angry I turn around and because they are so far ahead and because they are still crawling I stand up and start running to catch up. But I underestimate the gradient of the hill and I start to loose control the way you do when you run down a steep hill.

I hit a flat section on the road when I realise how high up I am! I can see the whole valley, the gentle hills on the far side and the forrest far below and I know im gonna go over the edge of the next descent. I panic thinking im gonna die when I tell my self that its ok its just a dream but this is more out of hope then realiseation.

I fall hit the road and bounce off the edge of the flat section and begin the fall and I am terrified for a second then realise that this is a dream. Its like I have jumped off a cliff and the now verticle road zooms past in a blur. I look down to the ground and remember I have always wanted to try falling. I get that strange feeling in my stomach and its really intense but it feels good like a roller coaster. I can feel the wind blasting past me when I realise im really close to the ground and so I pull up and fly over the trees and look back up thinking I want to do it again...I wake up in sheer joy with the falling feeling still in my stomach


*The Hill Part 2*

Again due to FA I cant remember the details of the pre lucid parts to well

- There is a cross section of roads leading North, South, East and west...
- We split up (not sure who we are) im in a swamp? and there are DBZ charatcers talking

Im standing back on the hill and I know im dreaming! I fly off the hill and want to fly to look for people but I decide against it and just want to look round. Everything is so vivid, more so then anything I have ever seen. I can see the hills in the distance with various shades of green where the vegitation changes on the hill. They are no clouds in the sky just a whisp blue white colour.

I look down from high above and I see the road snaking along the edge of adense  forest, I notice I can see through the trees to patches of the brightest red and green grasses on the ground. Im so happy, like I always am whilst flying and I shout my joy 

*FA* 

I wake to enter my dreams into my DJ, im so tired its unbelievable and its dark and I pick up my DJ and start writing with eyes closed like I usually do (its why the first dream is so much more detailed beacuse I "wrote" the dream down in the FA), im thinking dam this dream is taking so long to note down.

Then I wake up for real having lost alot of the detail, im annoyed I never did a RC like I normally do, in the FA I told myself I didnt want to because I didnt want to start my nose bleeding again  ::roll::

----------


## mark

> Interesting movie based dream... though it does sound kind of twisted if you ask me, how could they not notice a dinosaur just so-far away from you guys!



ha ha yeah it was kind of twisted I guess those things from silent hill creep me the hell out! lol those dinosaurs where made...so realistic





> Hmm, zombies sound familiar....and more dinosaurs! I think mine and caradon's dreams are merging with yours.
> 
> I'm going to find out if nosebleeds could be a side effect of B6 for you.  I don't think so, but I want to make sure.
> 
> Yea, mark I can't find that as a side effect.  Maybe it's just dry in your house.



phew!! Im glad that is not one of their side effects! I have been taking twice the daily allowance lol

yep you's two are my greatest influence on here lol 

your falling dream influenced mine I think

----------


## Caradon

> Oh it really does, you will like it. It did kind of suck the first season, it's like they couldn't act, but they got a lot better, and there is a cool shape-shifter named Odo.



Yeah, I remember Odo. he is pretty cool.

Cool Mark, we both got Lucid last night! Isn't free falling awsome! It's my favorite Lucid activity.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your Shoulders dream sounded REALLY nasty! It's a good thing you felt no pain! How weird was it that you carried a spare set of shoulder muscles with you  ::lol:: 

Congrats on two lucids in one night! I love flying in dreams, but it's so much better when you're lucid.

----------


## mark

> Cool Mark, we both got Lucid last night! Isn't free falling awsome! It's my favorite Lucid activity.



yeah lol your dream was mint very funny  ::lol:: 

free falling was utterly incredible its like nothing I have ever felt. Its what I woulc expect base jumping or sky diving to be like. It was so intense! I can see why it would be your favorite activity





> Your Shoulders dream sounded REALLY nasty! It's a good thing you felt no pain! How weird was it that you carried a spare set of shoulder muscles with you



sounds horrible but I didnt seem so at the time lol thats the second time I have had some strange surgery stuff going on.

lol the spare muscles....my mind is twisted...what can I say ha ha  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Great dreams, mark!  I never get tired of flying.

----------


## mark

*06 November 2007*

Not too good of a night I didnt sleep to well so my dreams are not detailed
*
Gym - Fragment*

Im at the gym lifting weights and im showing off infront of these 2 girls

*Train Station Drug Raid*

Im standing on a platform and im holding a bag of yellow/brown powder and a piece of chocolate which I know to be totally illegal. I jump down onto the tracks and drop further down below the rail way sleepers int a small bar.

The bar has a strange red glow and there is a fat bald man there who is wearing some kind of formal unifor. The bar has stools near it.....

...im back on the platform when loads of police start swarming the station I panic but not enough to loose my cool. The police patrol round the edge of the station and I avoid them by looking inocent then quickly dump the powder stuff in a bush

----------


## Clairity

> *05 November 2007*
> *Shoulders*
> 
> I have a problem with my shoulders, they are not working correctly so I have gone to get them fixed. Im sitting in a white chair with a low back to it. I have brought a spare set of shoulder muscles with me.
> 
> A doctor makes a cut from shoulder to shoulder across the back of my neck and installs the new muscles then staples me up (not with surgical staples just normal ones) but badly so that I have parts were my skin pulls apart. 
> 
> There is no pain at all.



Just happened to have a "spare" set of shoulders laying around didja?  ::D: 

I'm glad there was no pain for you cuz it sounds REALLY painful!  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

> Im standing on a platform and im holding a bag of yellow/brown powder and a piece of chocolate which I know to be totally illegal.



Well, chocolate _is_ a drug of sorts. I know I'm hooked!

The spare shoulder muscles were a riot.  How exactly do you carry them around?  In a tupperware container, or do they come in some kind of commercial, prepackaged box?

----------


## Caradon

> Well, chocolate _is_ a drug of sorts. I know I'm hooked!
> 
> The spare shoulder muscles were a riot. How exactly do you carry them around? In a tupperware container, or do they come in some kind of commercial, prepackaged box?



I could go crazy if I didn't have my daily dose of chocolate!

Commercial packaged box! Man that's funny. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I could go crazy if I didn't have my daily dose of chocolate!



I sense that we all have something in common here.  I wonder if it has anything to do with us liking dreams too.

----------


## mark

*07 November 2007*

Well last night was a good night for dreams, I remember a fair few but non were lucid  :Sad: 

I was a little bad and never went to work today so I had extra time to dream....dont hate me to much lol

*My Son*

Im in a hospital and im being led along a corridor by a nurse with dark hair, the corridor opens into a room and to the left is a section filled with new born babies in small plastic boxes. I walk down the row and panic for a second when I see the nurse stop by one of the boxes with the uggliest baby in it.

This baby has a wierd head and teeth sticking out at odd angle and I think christ please dont let this one be mine! but its not and the nurse holds out a baby to me but im not sure how to hold him. In the end I have to give him back to the nurse when I nearly drop him.

the dream shifts and im sitting at a dinning table next to a window with the blinds drawn. My son is now 4 and he looks like me when I was little with really blond hair. My mum says he has her teeth?

*Vampire Cats and Little Chavs*

We (me mum and shaun) have moved back to our old house and im a little disapointed because there are so many chavs round here. Im coming back from work wearing my suit and black coat and feel a little vulnerable because I know these chavs would give grief to me for the clothes I wear...

Im back in the house and im sitting on the sofa in the living room, the room has 2 sofa's forming a L in the room and they have white sheets across them which I assume to be because of the move. My mum and shaun are there and shaun tells me that my cat has been infected by a vampire. (I am reading some books were the vampire is a parasite)

I think he has gone insane until I see the crimson eyes starring out from under the sofa across from me. It darts out and jumps up and claws the hell out of shauns face, I stand up totally shocked and watch as mum uses a sheet to capture the thing but its so strong it just pulls her along the floor.

She eventually gets the thing under control and we take it out side and kill it. On the way back to the house we spot 5 Chavs all wearing caps and tracksuits, one of them thows a rock though our window and we run after them.

They see us to late and we capture one each, the others run away and we carry the little bastards to their parents house. I knock on the door and both the mother and father come out. Im telling the mother that she has to pay for the window to be replaced. 

She has long blond hair and is quite attractive and she is smiling at me and I tell her im not having a go at her and kiss her. We leave and I think how strange that scene was, her husband never said anything about me and his wife and come to think about it I should have done a RC but I tell myself its to late for that now.

Back home shaun is cooking beans and he empties half a jar of Paprika into them.

*Failed WILD Attempt*

I tried to wild again this morning after calling in sick but I just enterred a non lucid dream.

There is a girl who has been left in charge of a DVD, the DVD is made of pure silver and has to be re started every 90 mins or it locks down the city and loads of creatures will escape.

The girl has left and the city has been locked down. I am standing in a alley with a chain gun and im running round the streets shooting zombies and half machine/half mutated humans....

Dream shifts and im having a a few drinks and a conversation with Robert Deniro about sex. We are laughing alot and he tells me he has a problem with sex because he has a phobia of womens arm pit hair and we laugh about it.

----------


## mark

> Just happened to have a "spare" set of shoulders laying around didja? 
> 
> I'm glad there was no pain for you cuz it sounds REALLY painful!



ha ha yeah dodgy as owt eh? lol





> Well, chocolate _is_ a drug of sorts. I know I'm hooked!
> 
> The spare shoulder muscles were a riot. How exactly do you carry them around? In a tupperware container, or do they come in some kind of commercial, prepackaged box?



ha ha i love chocolate! mmmmm

lol yeah it was a strange dream , ha ha it would have been well funny if they came pre packed. As far as I remember I was just carrying them in my hand

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol you had a very strange night of dreams Mark. You do know babies are born without teeth, right? :p

And your vampire cat dream... all I could think of was Shaun of the Dead. Hahaha. Oh, what's a Chav exactly? Lol. 

Robert DeNiro afraid of women's armpit hair? That's classic!

----------


## mark

> Lol you had a very strange night of dreams Mark. You do know babies are born without teeth, right? :p
> 
> And your vampire cat dream... all I could think of was Shaun of the Dead. Hahaha. Oh, what's a Chav exactly? Lol. 
> 
> Robert DeNiro afraid of women's armpit hair? That's classic!



ha ha ha yeah very strange lol...I know babies dont have teeth lol  :tongue2:   :Oops:  this one did and they were horrible...the stero type of british teeth in cartoons lol not nice at all  ::lol:: .

ha ha yeah the vampire cat was insane!! lol shaun of the dead what a mint film 

lol chavs they are scum to say the least they are usually teenagers who wear tracksuits and caps the spit, swear, mug you, beat people up for fun, drink in the streets, take drugs, they tend not to have jobs and live off beneifts, they have a million kids to a million diffrent mothers, they have a major attitude problem and where im from they probably account for 80% of all crime....ok not all of them are bad but I really hate them I have had so many bad run in with them...... here is a picture of a chav the one in the coat is the one you want to look at lol



or of the older generation there is this

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> lol chavs they are scum to say the least they are usually teenagers who wear tracksuits and caps the spit, swear, mug you, beat people up for fun, drink in the streets, take drugs, they tend not to have jobs and live off beneifts, they have a million kids to a million diffrent mothers, they have a major attitude problem and where im from they probably account for 80% of all crime....ok not all of them are bad but I really hate them I have had so many bad run in with them...... here is a picture of a chav the one in the coat is the one you want to look at lol



They sound absolutely lovely! Everyone loves a teenager with millions of kids by millions of different girls.

----------


## Clairity

> *07 November 2007*
> *My Son* 
> My mum says he has her teeth?



LOL.. your son has your mom's teeth!! I hope they're nice!!  ::D: 





> *Vampire Cats and Little Chavs*
> My mum and shaun are there and shaun tells me that my cat has been infected by a vampire. (I am reading some books were the vampire is a parasite)
> 
> I think he has gone insane until I see the crimson eyes starring out from under the sofa across from me. It darts out and jumps up and claws the hell out of shauns face, I stand up totally shocked and watch as mum uses a sheet to capture the thing but its so strong it just pulls her along the floor.
> 
> She eventually gets the thing under control and we take it out side and kill it.



Man, I can't think of anything worse than being attacked by your pet rabid vampire cat!!  :tongue2: 





> *Failed WILD Attempt*
> Dream shifts and im having a a few drinks and a conversation with Robert Deniro about sex. We are laughing alot and he tells me he has a problem with sex because he has a phobia of womens arm pit hair and we laugh about it.



Wow.. talk about "random"!  ::shock::

----------


## mark

> LOL.. your son has your mom's teeth!! I hope they're nice!!



ha ha yeah her teeth are fine ha ha it was just a totally random statement lol when I read my notes I was like WTF?? lol







> Man, I can't think of anything worse than being attacked by your pet rabid vampire cat!!



ha your telling me lol with its mental read eyes and sharp teeth not to mention its insane strengh lol scared the hell out of me ha ha 







> Wow.. talk about "random"!



ha ha I do believe its the most random statement I have dreamed of lol .....but it was very very funny at the time  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Moonbeam

I am just cracking up out loud over the DeNiro thing!  And I wanted to ask what a "chav" was (I remember the Mods and the Rockers from Quadraphenia...that's about the extent of English culture that I know :wink2: ..so I'm glad someone else asked. 

Very funny stuff.  Except for the vampire kitty, of course.  And double damn those zombies!

P.S.  Mark!  Go read Two Shadows dream journal!  Totally freaky!

----------


## The Cusp

> .(I am reading some books were the vampire is a parasite)



Would those be the Necroscope books?

----------


## tonythephatone

lol @ armpit hair phobia.. haha... i went car surfingin my dreams this morning... youtube it... it was freakin cool... till the end of the dream anyway....

----------


## Caradon

great dreams Mark! Loved the Vampire cat lol.

Yeah Cusp, the Necroscope books. Have you read them? pretty wild stuff.
Best vampire series by far. At least I think so.

----------


## mark

> I am just cracking up out loud over the DeNiro thing! And I wanted to ask what a "chav" was (I remember the Mods and the Rockers from Quadraphenia...that's about the extent of English culture that I know..so I'm glad someone else asked. 
> 
> Very funny stuff.  Except for the vampire kitty, of course.  And double damn those zombies!
> 
> P.S.  Mark!  Go read Two Shadows dream journal!  Totally freaky!



ha ha yeah def the best quote from my dreams i think lol  :tongue2: 

if you want to see chavs in action type it into youtube 

 ::shock::  vampire kitty was not good lol 


lol I just read some of two shadows dreams ...its mad!!! im gonna leave a comment in a bit lol





> Would those be the Necroscope books?



yep that would be Necroscope...im on the 4th now great great books





> lol @ armpit hair phobia.. haha... i went car surfingin my dreams this morning... youtube it... it was freakin cool... till the end of the dream anyway....



jesus man thats class!!! lol I bet its scary as owt...I will check out your dream like  :smiley: 





> great dreams Mark! Loved the Vampire cat lol.



ha ha I owe you that one for introducing me to the books  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*08 November 2007*

Not a good night at all for dreams, I hardly slept which is annoying.

Oh after reading Burned up's DJ I may start writing up interpretations of my dreams (I will put them in Italics). It could be quite personal and it might take me a while to get anygood at it so bear with me  :smiley: 

*Flying*

Im flying back to England, not sure were from, but im on a private plan. We land in another country were the pilot says we will stay for the night.

The pilot is Polish and has a white beard, he has a daughter who I think is beautiful she has long dark hair and has been talking to us in the back of the plane.

We are all sitting at a round metal table outside a bar the pilot is totally drunk and I buy a round of drinks for every one. I buy a strange orange cocktail for shaun, and I buy a white cocktail for the girl.

*Prison*

Im in prison, I have been accused of murder and im lying face down on my bunk. Im depressed and im a little affraid of the men who are around me. 

The police have given us 1 role of toilet paper each and we gaurd it from each other fearcley.

Im outside int the court yard looking over a wall which is high up above the city.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Prison*
> Im in prison, I have been accused of murder and im lying face down on my bunk. Im depressed and im a little afraid of the men who are around me.



That doesn't sound good.  What you think of as face down, the other prisoners think of as ass up. ::embarrassed::

----------


## Moonbeam

> That doesn't sound good. What you think of as face down, the other prisoners think of as ass up.



Damn, I almost said it, actually I had it typed but thought better of it... :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> That doesn't sound good. What you think of as face down, the other prisoners think of as ass up.



ROTFLMAO!!  

Forget guarding the toilet paper.. guard your a$$ by rolling over!!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> That doesn't sound good.  What you think of as face down, the other prisoners think of as ass up.







> Damn, I almost said it, actually I had it typed but thought better of it...







> ROTFLMAO!!  
> 
> Forget guarding the toilet paper.. guard your a$$ by rolling over!!



 ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha sweet lol....I never saw that one coming   :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*09 November 2007
*
Last night was alright for dreams...some more random experiences and also a return of a vampire creature which is funny lol.

Im somewhat annoyed by my attempts at WILD I think I could do it quite well but it seems I live in a very very loud environment.


*IPhone*

I have been searching all over for one and I cant find one at all. I have gone to the Silver link (which is just a retail park we have here) and gone into Next. I am quite suprised to see that they are selling them here.

I buy one but it looks like a cheap knock off.

*The Return of The Borg*

Im part of a resistance cell and we are planning to blow up a shop that is dealing with the government. We sneak into the place but its a trap and the police (I say this lightly as they are fairly evil) shoot my friends dead without any warning.

The police are wearing black riot gear and carrying machine guns, they load me into a truck and take me to do some work for them. For some reason I have taken my shoes off and when the truck pulls up I struggle to put them back on. 

I step out onto the street and nearly step into a pile of horse crap, dodging that im taken up massive stone steps into a building of gigantic proportions. It is one room as far as I can see, there in no floor that is visable but you can walk as if there is one, over in the distance there is a large glowing cube which I know to be a computer core. 

I walk to a group of desks were people are sitting staring into space and I take the last seat available. There are 4 rows of desks each with 4 people seated in each row. There are hundreds of other sections dotted around the place.

Im wondering what the hell I should be doing because I dont have a PC infront of me, suddenly a desktop screen appears infront of me (not the monitor just the graphics of the desk top) and I realise it holographic and responding to my thoughts.

I hear a loud noise when I see a borg sphere flying overhead, its massive and im randomly sitting in a space craft and I start following it shooting lasers at it but its not having much effect. I know they are going to assimilate the computer core and I have to stop it.

The Sentinels protecting the Core dont seem to see the Borg and start shooting at me, I now have a escort who are shooting at the flying sentinels (they look like blimps made of steel) and some of the others are firing at the walking sentinels (the look like the things off the matrix the protect zion)...I wake up

*Failed WILD*

I enterred a dream but was not lucid.

Im riding in a hot air balloon but its a living creature filled with gass. I drift slowly up through the clouds.

*Kept Awake!*

Im lying in bed and im trying to sleep but everyone is being so loud. I hear shaun laughing in his room, my Auntie G comes into my room along with a few others and I shout at them "WHAT MAN!!!" but they dont listen and just sit on my bed. 

I start having a coughing fit and cover my mouth with my blankets, I get up and try to get out of my room but its packed with random people. I manage to squeeze through taking my blanket with me and I go to the bath room.

Someone has been running a bath and its almost overflowed so I turn off the tap. I notice the blanket is stuck together were I was coughing into it and I try to pull it apart with all my strength and when I do I find things that look like rice grains except they are the deepest blue and red and they are incredibly sticky!
*
Vampire Spiders*

im lying on the passage floor and my brother tells me I should be careful because of that wierd spider. Thats when I see it coming scuttling across the floor I hit it with a shoe and crush it but it reforms and its teeth are massive.

I split it in two but it still comes at me all mangled but still just as deadly.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im somewhat annoyed by my attempts at WILD I think I could do it quite well but it seems I live in a very very loud environment.



Maybe you should get some ear-plugs.  I put mine in later on in the night, because I don't feel safe wearing them all the time, but just for a little while in the morning when I'm trying to dream is OK.  They help a lot.





> I split it in two but it still comes at me all mangled but still just as deadly.



Egads.  ::shock::   OK, whenever you are attacked by a vampire animal, do an RC!

----------


## tonythephatone

... earplugs = the bomb.... i wonder how that borg ship made out.....

also.. vampire spider thingie.. that a cool pet! "watch this dude...." *SPLAT* "aww man why did you kill it? it was jus-- wait.. WHAT THE HELL??" hehehe...

----------


## mark

> Maybe you should get some ear-plugs. I put mine in later on in the night, because I don't feel safe wearing them all the time, but just for a little while in the morning when I'm trying to dream is OK. They help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Egads.   OK, whenever you are attacked by a vampire animal, do an RC!



Hmmm...I may have to get some ear plugs, are they uncomfortable at all?

he he yeah Vampire animals =  dreams....funny enough I had another vampire dream last night and got lucid!





> ... earplugs = the bomb.... i wonder how that borg ship made out.....
> 
> also.. vampire spider thingie.. that a cool pet! "watch this dude...." *SPLAT* "aww man why did you kill it? it was jus-- wait.. WHAT THE HELL??" hehehe...



ha ha lol that would be well funny to see mate!

----------


## mark

*10 November 2007*

Not a bad night for dreams, I got lucid again YAY! 

 ::roll::  more sex lol but with a somewhat sick suprise ha ha I will put it on just cos its so digusting lol

*The Gate and Advanced Task Attempt 2*

Im in a house or rather a mansion and im standing in a passage way and I hear a strange noise coming from the closet and I open the door. Inside the closet its empty but there is a gate way or portal.

The gate way is on the ceiling, the outer edge of the event horizon is a shimmer in the air and beyond to the actual "gate" it's like a hole or rather a absense of anything, I would like to say its black but that would still register as a colour (its hard to explain but it was just nothing)

I reach up to touch it and as my hand passes through the event horizon I notice that its cold to the touch, I think how wierd this is and I know that its just a dream. As I touch the blackness I cant withdraw my hand and it starts to draw me into it, lifting me off the ground. 

Just as I pass through the gate I hear a crash and I realise that a Vampire bat has appeared from the other side, its about a meter across and has glowing red eyes and vicious teeth, I laugh at how much reading Necroscope has influenced my dreams.

I float down through the emptyness, I say down but there really is no direction. I fall out the gate into an alternate reality or what I assume to be one beacuse it looks just like the place I have just left. I walk out the closet and along the hall.

I want to attempt the advanced task so I find a mirror and tell myself that when I look into it I will be a woman but when I look the only thing diffrent is that I have a extremely flat head! so I try to focus on changing my body but I close my eyes and when I open them things are out of focus. So I give up and head out the house into the back yard intending to fly.

In the yard I see trees at the bottom of the garden and a massive moon! it must be 3 or 4 times the size of what it usually is.
*
Dragonball Z*

Im in the play ground of my primary school and there is a mass fight going on. There are 2 teams Me, Gohan and Goku fighting against Vegita and multiple copies of Goten.

We are working on one of the Gotens and I have tied him up whilst the others are beating the hell out of him.

I spot vegita flying above and I tell the others I can handle him alone and I fly up to fight him but I dont realise that he has 2 other people with him and I panic cos im clearly gonna loose this fight.

*On My Way Home*

I have been to the beach and its getting late and I want to go home but my legs are tired so I sit back as if im sitting in a chair but im not im just floating in mid air. I move myself along using my arms to push against the air.

Im going along the street at some speed up stairs and back down them never touching the floor, im going past people who dont seem to think there is anything strange about this.

I turn onto another street which skirts the coast and there is the most beautiful sunset, it looks like the sky is on fire and the buildings and even the clouds are Silhouetted.

I turn another corner still paddling through the air I pass into the thickest fog, it feels really cold on my skin. I go down some steps and enter the ocean (people are still walking as normal and seem totally unaffected by the water) 

I head up some more steps and across a bridge and look back to see the bridge being painted in as if it were something on photo shop.

*Thunder Tank*

Im on a beach the tide is incredibly low, im with shaun he is showing me his new job which is to shuttle people from one side of the beach to the other. 

At first I think he is travelling in a modified smart sports car but then I realise that infact it is the Thunder Tank.

He keeps jumping off hills in the sand landing front end first and passing into and under the sand. The whole time im singing the thunder cats theme song.

*Mums Death*

I seem to be having alot of dreams about this stuff latley its really disturbing

Im on the metro with mum and we pull into a station were my mum gets off. as the metro pulls away I notice that my mum has collapsed and is dying. I beg the metro drive to stop so I can get off but he just does not even notice me.

I cry so hard as I look out the window knowing that I wont ever see her again.

*G's Girlfriend - Explicit content dont read if easily offended.*

I dont think this dream is massivley sexually explicit so im going to write it all down lol.

There is a girl lying face down on the bed she is naked and has her legs spread. I am fingering her and I have a flash of an earlier conversation I had with G, he is bragging and says "I can last 3 or 4 hours during intercourse" I laugh in a harsh way thinking "well you may be able to last longer then me but im so much better than you!"

I snap out of my day dream and I can hear how much G's girlfriend is loving what im doing, I can feel the tension in her body and I know she is close so I start licking her ass (dont ask lol  ::roll:: )

I have something in my mouth and I panic and pull what ever it is out, it turns out to be a scab off her ass  ::barf:: and im totally disgusted so I wipe it on her ass check and get up and leave without saying a word to her.

----------


## Burned up

Re Mum's Death

Yes, these dreams can be extremely disturbing.  But what are you really losing?  Not your Mother of course, but a part of you that manifests in your dream as your mother.  A lot depemnds on what she means to you - I don't mean that in a value-laiden way - but what qualities about you have you internalised from your mother.  e.g. she might have given you your morals and without her you would have no moralty and that could be disturbing you.  It's a big one but one that is causing real conflict in your unconscious.

You share your dreams very frankly, Mark.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *The Gate and Advanced Task Attempt 2* 
> I want to attempt the advanced task so I find a mirror and tell myself that when I look into it I will be a woman but when I look the only thing diffrent is that I have a extremely flat head!
> theme song.





Good try!  You'll get it yet.
 






> I cry so hard as I look out the window knowing that I wont ever see her again.



 ::cry::  I hate dreams like that.

----------


## mark

> Re Mum's Death
> 
> Yes, these dreams can be extremely disturbing. But what are you really losing? Not your Mother of course, but a part of you that manifests in your dream as your mother. A lot depemnds on what she means to you - I don't mean that in a value-laiden way - but what qualities about you have you internalised from your mother. e.g. she might have given you your morals and without her you would have no moralty and that could be disturbing you. It's a big one but one that is causing real conflict in your unconscious.
> 
> You share your dreams very frankly, Mark.



hmm I never thought about it that way..... I wonder really because I have been a bit lost latley, there are some things going on in my life that make me question myself and not in a good way.

I mean for example I feel stagnant in life at the minute my job is the worst thing ever I feel like im wasted there utterly, maybe my "mum" represnts my pride or self worth

or I dont feel like I fit in at the minute, im so diffrent from the people I work with I question if there is something wrong with the way I am, so im not sure. There are lots of things I have been thinking latley. 

I have also been debating if im as nice as I once thought I was, I have found myself getting really annoyed at a certain person latley....could be many things I think im loosing.

See man that why I think your interpretations are incredible...I would never have thought anything like that just that I was affraid of loosing my mum lol

yeah I gues I do write my stuff frankly lol but I figure I may aswell be honest with it even if its embarrassing lol





> [/color][/color]
> 
> Good try!  You'll get it yet.
> [color=royalblue] 
> [/left]
> 
> [color=black]
> 
>  I hate dreams like that.



I hope I will get it lol I tried so much with the last one ha ha

Yeah those dreams really suck. I have had them loads latley  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

I like it when Burned up does that, because I always forget you are supposed to be interpreting DC's as parts of yourself, even when they are people close to you.

I wonder why sometimes if they might not just be about those people tho? Like if Mark was worried about his Mom or something, he might dream those things.

Mark, did you get a PM that I sent to you?

----------


## mark

> I like it when Burned up does that, because I always forget you are supposed to be interpreting DC's as parts of yourself, even when they are people close to you.
> 
> I wonder why sometimes if they might not just be about those people tho? Like if Mark was worried about his Mom or something, he might dream those things.
> 
> Mark, did you get a PM that I sent to you?



Yeah I really appreciate his interpretation....hint hint there burned up stick around  ::lol::  lol  :tongue2: 

yeah I know what you mean like mb, its hard to decide if its just a simple im worried for mum or if its a whole lot deeper then that hmmm

yep got your pm sorry for late reply  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I wonder why sometimes if they might not just be about those people tho? Like if Mark was worried about his Mom or something, he might dream those things.



I think it goes both ways. When I dream of my mom, and my step dad dying. I know that it's because I am very aware of them getting older. And I'm pretty afraid of them getting old and dying. So I dream about it now and then. How can you not dream about the other people in your life sometimes?

Cool Lucid Mark! I thought you were about to be pulled into the vampire world for a minute there!

----------


## Burned up

> I like it when Burned up does that, because I always forget you are supposed to be interpreting DC's as parts of yourself, even when they are people close to you.
> 
> I wonder why sometimes if they might not just be about those people tho? Like if Mark was worried about his Mom or something, he might dream those things.



Yes, that's the counter-arguement.  But I think we can still apply the same interpretation methods.  Like, what are *we* losing - and how do we think we'll feel about it - when someone we love dies?  That feeling of loss comes from within and it can be triggered by all sorts of things such as the list that Mark gave in his reply to me.

But I agree that when faced with an immenant fear of someone dying and then dreaming of the same we can't deny the link.  I would also include this as "previous day's processing" or "PDP" for short.

----------


## Burned up

Mark - it could be any or all of those things.  Or none in particular, just that you generally feel that you need something from your mother that feel you can't access from within yourself at the moment or have denied yourself.  I'm especially touched by the "never see her again" statement.  It probably harks back to the first time you looked up as a baby and your mother wasn't there.  It would have felt devastating at the time and you would have had no experience of mother-coming-back-having-gone.  All hard feelings like this stay with us, repressed in our unconscious until something triggers them off again (such as real death).

----------


## mark

> I think it goes both ways. When I dream of my mom, and my step dad dying. I know that it's because I am very aware of them getting older. And I'm pretty afraid of them getting old and dying. So I dream about it now and then. How can you not dream about the other people in your life sometimes?
> 
> Cool Lucid Mark! I thought you were about to be pulled into the vampire world for a minute there!



I worry about that sometimes to although I hope they have a good few years in them yet 

ha ha I wouldnt have minded getting pulled into a vampire world. being lucid I would have loved a chance to go one on one with a wamphyri warrior or something lol





> Mark - it could be any or all of those things. Or none in particular, just that you generally feel that you need something from your mother that feel you can't access from within yourself at the moment or have denied yourself..



Question for you if you dont mind....are you a psychotheripest at all? or do you do something similar to that? because you seem to see things that I cant see in my own dreams until they are pointed out to me.

for example the quote from above is actually more true then you probably guessed but I wont go into that lol I wouldnt want people to think im whinning on or anything lol

----------


## mark

*11 November 2007*

Not a good night, more drunken stepdad issues....not bad ones just annoying so I never slept well at all. I have a couple of dreams but they are hardley detailed.
*
Fire Works - fragment*

Im at a mansion with a old friend? not sure who and we are setting off fire works

*Insane!*

I have been commited to an assylum but im convinced im not meant to be there. I make my escape and get out side when I suddenly remember that I have already been released?

I start hunting someone or something but im not sure what for.

*Volcanoes*

Im walking home from work when I come across some people panicing in the street, I run after them to see what is going on and come across a volcanic vent. 

Its only small maybe a few meters across and dam am I excited! I have waited forever to be this close to one! The people are still panicing so I direct the fire trucks to hose down the front of the Lava flow in a attempt to divert the flow.

My view changes and I see a cross section through the surounding area were I know that the volcano im at is near extinction and that the new volcano in the distance is alot more active because the magma is draining from this vent to the one in the distance. My view changes again and im standing at the more active vent.

Im standing right at the creater rim looking down into a crater a few hundred feet deep and wide, at the bottom I can see a pond of Lava pulsating as gas explodes to the surface and I almost fall in. I am not scared just incredibly excited and I wonder how I can get closer without dying.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, I've had that dream of having to escape from asylums before.
And prisons, and concentration camps. They are always scary dreams!

I've had volcano dreams before as well. That one you had sounded pretty fun!

----------


## mark

> Wow, I've had that dream of having to escape from asylums before.
> And prisons, and concentration camps. They are always scary dreams!
> 
> I've had volcano dreams before as well. That one you had sounded pretty fun!



ha ha well im totally obsessed with volcanoes....I have been to visit some as well and even watched one erupting!!  so i was well happy with that one, its probably why I remember so much more about it then the others.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Volcanoes*



Maybe something deep and powerful in your subconscious trying to make it's way to the surface?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Maybe something deep and powerful in your subconscious trying to make it's way to the surface?



Hey, Cusp is in the interpretation business now!  That's pretty good.

Funny how long I've been writing dreams down with barely a thought to what they might mean.  Now I'm seeing signs all over the place, thanks to Burned up and now Cusp.

----------


## Burned up

> Question for you if you dont mind....are you a psychotheripest at all? or do you do something similar to that? because you seem to see things that I cant see in my own dreams until they are pointed out to me.
> 
> for example the quote from above is actually more true then you probably guessed but I wont go into that lol I wouldnt want people to think im whinning on or anything lol



Yes I am.  Well, kinda part time but I am qualified and am doing further studies.  My money actually comes from my "day job" though.

Glad that my insights are resonating with you.  I do more than guess, though.  I process what people tell me as if I'm experiencing it myself.  I then offer it back in a way that's general enough for the person to see it it works in their context.  I have to be prepared to be wrong, though!

----------


## mark

> Maybe something deep and powerful in your subconscious trying to make it's way to the surface?



I could very well be that mate! lol thanks for the interpretation...always appreciated  :smiley: 





> Funny how long I've been writing dreams down with barely a thought to what they might mean. Now I'm seeing signs all over the place, thanks to Burned up and now Cusp.



lol its funny isnt it I was never really sure if they held much meaning but latley people are suggesting so much meaning and I myself am intending to try interpretation.





> Yes I am. Well, kinda part time but I am qualified and am doing further studies. My money actually comes from my "day job" though.
> 
> Glad that my insights are resonating with you. I do more than guess, though. I process what people tell me as if I'm experiencing it myself. I then offer it back in a way that's general enough for the person to see it it works in their context. I have to be prepared to be wrong, though!



Really!! thats great I am considering going to university to do psychology...what did you study to become a therapist? 

and mate what ever you do im a fan lol you really have a way of making things obvious when previously I would never have seen it  :smiley: 

 ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

*12 November 2007
*
Meh not a great night...not to much detail which is slightly annoying

*Driving Test and Fireworks*

Im in London in a car park standing next to the driving instructor, my mum is taking her test and is in a car at the far end of the car park. She has to drive in a straight line and not disturb the cones that line the course. If she goes off course the instructor will control the car by remote control....

Im going to leeds to see some fireworks and im wondering if I should visit some friends when im there.
*
Jennifer Anniston - some very explicit details removed lol*  :wink2: 

Im sitting in bed and I see Jennifer Anniston naked with the blanket across her lower half sitting in a bed opposit me. She is "playing" with herself and im watching her.

The dream shifts and im on the bed with her we are going to have a 3 some but we are waiting for the other person to get here but in the mean time im entertaining her.

----------


## Caradon

I like the remote control car. Good idea.

----------


## Burned up

> Really!! thats great I am considering going to university to do psychology...what did you study to become a therapist?



My journey was far more convoluted than that.  I studied physics at university and worked in research for two or three years.  Then I moved to a financial company to look after a computer before becoming a financial analyst for many years.  A few years ago I took a counselling course.  Then I went part time and studied counselling at postgraduate level, specialising in psychodynamic theory (Freud etc).  I still work part time for the financial company but also volunteer as a therapist at a local centre.

I suppose psychology would be the usual starting point for those who want to move straight into psychotherapy.  Or medicine to be a psychiatrist.  But certainly here in the UK many people make the change later in life, when they're 30, 40, 50 or whatever.  I think clinical psychology would be the natural follow-on from a psychology degree for a therapist but here in the UK that often means CBT rather than psychodynamic or psychoanalytic approaches, which isn't really my preferred model.





> and mate what ever you do im a fan lol you really have a way of making things obvious when previously I would never have seen it



LOL.  It's my training to extract meaning, sure.  But I just hold the torch, the meanings are all your own!

----------


## mark

> I like the remote control car. Good idea.



ha ha it was a cool little thing....it reminded me of the scene from back to the future


Burned Up - thats great lol how would you recomend getting into the role because I dont have a degree and I am currently working for a bank?

----------


## mark

*13 November 2007*

Just a few fragments....not at all a good night

*Fragment* 

- im riding down a street on a bike and I pull into a building were there is a dog standing incredibly still, it may even be stuffed, and it falls over. I find this really funny
- Im getting chased down a street off a dog

----------


## mark

*14 November 2007
*
I was out last night drinking which is why I never had a chance to write up my poor excuse of a dream yesterday lol

Last night I dont recall many dreams but man did I have a long lucid thats fairly detailed so here it is

*The Escape and Advanced task attempt number 3*  ::roll:: 

Im in a gym and its a large gym at that, I have been working out for 2 or 3 hours and my muscles are really hurting. I go back to the counter pay for another hour to use the gym, apparently its a pay as you go gym lol.

Im using a step machine and my legs are killing me! and I dont think I can do it anymore so I head to do some bicep curls....

The dream shifts and im preforming oral sex on a girl... I wont go into details.....

Dream shifts again and im sitting in a small room talking to a bunch of Muslim guys, things are getting heated because I stuck up for a gay guy when they were bullying him. 

They are telling me that I am like one of "them" and its against their religon, I tell them  that im not gay I just hate to see people hurt and I say "the reason I stuck up for him is because I once got bullied alot about this same type of shit and I know how bad it feels!"

They start talking amongst them selfs in their language and I start to feel uncomfortable when suddenly they grab hold of me, one on each side and one holding my feet. They lift me off the ground and carry me out the shop. 

Im scarred now I think they are gonna kill me, one of the men closes the shutters of the shop and I reach out and grab the metal mesh. I start climbing and im on top of the roof. I run to the far side and start climbing down the shutters on the other side when I see one of the men come running round the corner.

I climb back up and panic because im surrounded, I run and jump a meter or so to the next roof when I see one of the men climb onto the roof. I run and jump up onto a higher roof. I start to think that this is strange and I suddenly know that im dreaming! 

The Asian man is still chasing me and I jumping doing a forward flip in the air and land on another higher roof. I run and jump off the end of the building doing a back flip and I land crouched on a massive field. I have lost my persuer in the process.

I fly up between 2 tall trees when the ground suddenly drops away and im maybe a thousand ft above the ground I can see a caravan park far below and floating close to the ground are clouds. The clouds look fake and uniform in shape and size they are also positioned in a grid like there is one cloud to each corner of the square of a grid.

I fly down incredibly fast and land next to a caravan, I want to eventually crack this task so before I look at my reflection in the dark window I tell myself that I will be female when I look, but im not  so once again I concentrate on changeing my features but I cant!! im annoyed at this so I go to another caravan to see if I can find some woman to try to inhabit.

My mind drifts and for a second I think about sex  ::roll::  but instead I see some fat dude towel drying himself in the window which was strange! I fly a little way from the caravan park and land when things start to dim down so I start rubbing my hands together which look like a blur and I shout increase lucidity now!

A small square patch of grass turns so beautifully bright and the flowers glow blue and white and yellow and they are so bright! the rest of the scene fades to nothingness and I wake up.

----------


## raklet

I enjoyed your artwork and reading your dreams.  Reading your latest lucid gives me motivation to keep working at it, because I want to experience such vividness and adventure too.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I fly down incredibly fast and land next to a caravan, I want to eventually crack this task so before I look at my reflection in the dark window I tell myself that I will be female when I look, but im not so once again I concentrate on changeing my features but I cant!! im annoyed at this so I go to another caravan to see if I can find some woman to try to inhabit.
> 
> A small square patch of grass turns so beautifully bright and the flowers glow blue and white and yellow and they are so bright! the rest of the scene fades to nothingness and I wake up.



mark, don't be discouraged--it took me until last month to finally see myself in a mirror, and I had been trying that for over a year.  For some reason that is really hard for me too.  I don't know if that is quite very encouraging!  At least you are getting lucid--so you'll get it eventually!  And once again..your dreams ends so beautifully.





> I enjoyed your artwork and reading your dreams. Reading your latest lucid gives me motivation to keep working at it, because I want to experience such vividness and adventure too.



You will, raklet!  Keep trying!

----------


## Clairity

> *14 November 2007*
> My mind drifts and for a second I think about sex  but instead I see some fat dude towel drying himself in the window which was strange!



Yup.. a fat dude towel drying himself would kill my thoughts of sex too!  :tongue2: 

Your dream did end beautifully tho!

----------


## Caradon

Cool Lucid Mark! I love the acrobatics off the buildings, and the flying. That's my kind of Lucid there! ::D:

----------


## mark

> I enjoyed your artwork and reading your dreams. Reading your latest lucid gives me motivation to keep working at it, because I want to experience such vividness and adventure too.



Welcome to my journal man!  :smiley: 

Thanks alot for the compliments they are always good to hear  :smiley: 

Given a little effort im sure you will experience some good lucids man.





> mark, don't be discouraged--it took me until last month to finally see myself in a mirror, and I had been trying that for over a year. For some reason that is really hard for me too. I don't know if that is quite very encouraging! At least you are getting lucid--so you'll get it eventually! And once again..your dreams ends so beautifully.



I will try to keep positive its hard when I have no sucess with these tasks lol...maybe its not taht important to me to become a woman i dunno, or maybe I just need some diffrent ideas on how to do it hmmm

lol thanks im glad you liked that ending. Its a little habit of mine...I always look for the beauty in things especially with light and naturaly scenes like flowers and beaches and sunset etc.....call it a hobby lol





> Yup.. a fat dude towel drying himself would kill my thoughts of sex too! 
> 
> Your dream did end beautifully tho!



ha ha yeah it certainly was not a nice sight lol





> Cool Lucid Mark! I love the acrobatics off the buildings, and the flying. That's my kind of Lucid there!




ha ha its funny you should mention that its your kind of dream....I think it was inspired by one of your lucids  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*15 November 2007*

Only one dream rememberred last night....I have been so utterly worn down its stupid. The dream was kind of sad, it once again highlights my personal issues and my insecurities  ::roll:: 

*Sarah*

Its Christmas eve maybe? and im in my front room the lighting is low and the fire is buring. Im sitting on the sofa with Marie we are drinking wine and im talking to her about totally random nonsense like beyblade and fireworks and little blue and white boxes, she seems a little confused but is laughing and maybe flirting?

I am keeping an eye on my brother and Sarah who are sitting on the floor next to the fire. I really fancy sarah and I have always been there for her we are so close and I think we are falling for each other (atleast in my dream, in real life she is a girl from 5 years back who I knew of in college).......

....dream shifts and im standing in a hall and I hear 3 girls talking about lucid dreaming. I tell them that im a lucid dreamer and that the should read this book, I hand them a copy of Stephen lebergs book and they look at me in awe? or maybe its shame im not sure....

...Back in the living room im looking at sarah, she is so beautiful with her long blond hair and her eyes that reflect the light from the fire. She is smiling then I realise why when she goes to kiss my brother and my heart sinks. My brother backs away, I know because he knows how much I like her and he does not want me to see.

He rejects her saying that he may not be the best one for her. She says "but I already have found the best one" whilst she is pleading with him holding his hands. Im standing up now and I cant believe it, it hurts so much and I cant believe that this has happened again (it has happened before except my brother didnt have the resolve to stop it) 

She is crying now and she runs out the door into the passage, I follow after her to see if she is ok she says to me "not you mark go away, its never been you and never will" I tell her, somewhat quietly "I just want to help" She goes running out the house.

Im thinking I cant believe this am I ever gonna be good enough for anyone? am I always to be alone? have I not always been there for her always more then anyone? and im on the verge of crying as a million of these random thoughts drift through my mind and then my mum calls. 

She says put out the fire which I do by turning a tap on and drowning the flames, she then tells me she is bying a present for my cousin and wants to know if she already has the lego airport set. I find 2 under the bed and tell her that I dont have time to talk to her im busy and put the phone down and wonder if I should attempt to go see if sarah is alright.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Only one dream rememberred last night....I have been so utterly worn down its stupid. The dream was kind of sad, it once again highlights my personal issues and my insecurities



Maybe it's because you're so tired that you had such a depressing dream.  :Sad:

----------


## mark

Moonbeam - maybe thats true I have been very tired latley. meh i dunno lol


*16 November 2007*

Some strange dreams last night, I was lucid in one but I had to battle with myself to write it up here because it was a little graphic and slightly disturbing lol

*Multiple Personalities*

Im standing at a bar? and I can see myself in 3rd person. Im just me looking normal, perhaps a little withdrawn from everyone, calm and slightly lonley but then someone walks infront of my field of vision and when I see myself I have changed!

Now im excessivly white as if it were some kind of paint on my body, with dyed white hair with black lines in it, I have somekind of vest top on which shows off my muscles and combat trousers, I look totally bad ass and people know it they skirt around me and I know this is because another personality has surfaced then im suddenly back to my usual self.

*Theater*

I have gone to see a play and im with 2 other people. I am frustrated because my suit has mud on its lapel and I cant get it off...

We find our seats although they are incredibly small and compact, we are in row ten which I remember being happy about. Im watching in 3rd person again and I see one of my friends say some random word into a red watch then we all turn bright white and disapear.

*The Bath - Explicit content* 

OK this is a moment of lucidity, its a strange and slighlty explict/embarrassing dream so I will keep it brief.

Im in a bath and there is a mirror hanging on the wall were I can see myself, next to the mirror is a tv and im watching porn  ::roll::  and im masturbating  :Oops: 

Im watching first a woman against a wall having sex then there is a large group of people having sex and finally what could be me and some woman in a bath.

Anyway so im masturbating when suddenly I get this wierd felling and I suddenly realise my foreskin has come off!!!! dam did I panic I sit there staring at it saying to my self things like "shit!! oh crap, fuck, what am I gonna do!" 

I realise that there is no blood nor is there any pain just this wierd itching and I think this whole situation is really wierd. I look round and everything is as normal as real life the sink and toilet is in the right place the walls look exactly the same (I never realise the random TV in the bathroom  ::roll:: ) so I think there is no way I can be dreaming

I do a nose RC but its difficult to breath so I do another and now im suspicious but im not convinced. I try putting my finger through my palm and it works im totally stunned and suddenly relieved that its only a dream but im facinated by the ripples spreading across my hand were my finger passed through.

I can hear someone in the kitchen who I assume to be my mum and I step out the bath wondering what to do, for some reason I think of myself lying in bed and thats when I wake up

----------


## Burned up

10/10 for revealing all to us, not a family-tv verson.  I'm not sure how to interpret this one other than to focus on the "oh shit" feeling and how that relates to sex for you.

Also love the one about seeing yourself in white.  Sounds like a part of you that you're embarassed about.  But what?

----------


## mark

> 10/10 for revealing all to us, not a family-tv verson.  I'm not sure how to interpret this one other than to focus on the "oh shit" feeling and how that relates to sex for you.



ha ha I always have been honest, perhaps overly so, with dreams lol but I figure that I may aswell be hoest I dont have much need to hide lol

hmm im not to sure how to interpret that one either maybe im affraid of loosing something? or maybe I am affraid of getting hurt





> Also love the one about seeing yourself in white.  Sounds like a part of you that you're embarassed about.  But what?



now this one I did find intresting I have a few theories and I think this has to do with masculinity. 

See I dont think I fit with the stero type of masculinity that the women I work with want....they go on about being massivley built being cold and uncarring, being hard and somewhat violent...you know the sterotypical bad boy which is not me. 

1. So that is how I would interpret this dream my weeker preseived self against what I "should" be or what I want them to see me as.....I dunno

2. Alternativley maybe its a side of me that I hide, maybe its what I believe to be there hidden under the surface, im stronger in many ways then what is visable.

3. or maybe the cold uncaring personality is how im really feeling at the minute, maybe its hidden below the surface something I deny but which im worried and somewhat scarred of? i dunno

----------


## Moonbeam

Mark when you are honest about your dreams and even write the really weird stuff, it's good because then I don't feel weird when I do.  :wink2:  

You're getting good at the interpretation.

(Don't change, Mark!  We love you the way you are!  ::yeah:: )

----------


## raklet

Wow!  I never knew it was possible to draw such insights from dreams.  I have them la-de-da, but have never given a second thought to them or what they could possibly mean.  

Interesting stuff.  Maybe I will have to start looking into it (or it would be more fun to see what other people make of me and then I could compare it to what I think of myself!)

----------


## Moonbeam

raklet, check out Burned up's journal.

----------


## The Cusp

> I get this wierd felling and I suddenly realise my foreskin has come off!!!!



AAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhH!!!!!!  AAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhH!!!!!!  AAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhH!!!!!!

Now that's scary!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow mark, very interesting dream... It's good to be honest though, just like with Moonbeam, it's a comfort [though for me, I don't feel so weird when I dream of explicit dreams or such, anyways, it shows that you aren't ashamed of yourself, awake or asleep ^.^]. 

Interpreting is great and all, but I think you're fine as the you you are now. don't change yourself to be the way others would want you to be, just be the you you're comfortable with. If you happen to change on your own, then you'll know whether or not you want to change back or stay as that "new" you. 

Anyways, I think your dream was more of a "let's try it on for size" type of dream. I have those dreams now and then. It sort of gives you the general show of the pros and cons of being that way would be; you'd be liked by the women you work with, but many people would be too scared of you until they get to know you [which may be hard if they're too scared to even try]

----------


## mark

> Mark when you are honest about your dreams and even write the really weird stuff, it's good because then I don't feel weird when I do.  
> 
> You're getting good at the interpretation.
> 
> (Don't change, Mark!  We love you the way you are! )



ha ha love it moon beam  :wink2:  thats reason enough to keep up with the honesty  :smiley: 

Im trying with the interpretations all im doing is thinking about recent events that could have any relation to my dreams, I dont know if its the right way to go about it but im sure I will learn.....actually compared to writing honest accounts of dreams im finding interpretations to be by far the most personal, embarrassing and frankly the hardest to post lol

 ::D:  dont worry moonbeam I wont be changing any time soon, those people have never really brought me to the point were I feel I want to change, sure they get me down every now and then with there comments like the ones I mention, but I am strong enough to deal with it lol





> Wow! I never knew it was possible to draw such insights from dreams. I have them la-de-da, but have never given a second thought to them or what they could possibly mean. 
> 
> Interesting stuff. Maybe I will have to start looking into it (or it would be more fun to see what other people make of me and then I could compare it to what I think of myself!)



yeah its mad how much dreams can mean I would never have guessed at all until burned up visited my DJ.....like moon beam suggests vist burned up's dj  he is incredibly insightful.

its always great to know what others think of your dreams....and with out further delays im gonna go check out your dj  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> AAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhH!!!!!!  AAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhH!!!!!!  AAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhH!!!!!!
> 
> Now that's scary!



ha ha ha your telling me never before has the relief of lucidity been so much appreciated lol





> Wow mark, very interesting dream... It's good to be honest though, just like with Moonbeam, it's a comfort [though for me, I don't feel so weird when I dream of explicit dreams or such, anyways, it shows that you aren't ashamed of yourself, awake or asleep ^.^]. 
> 
> Interpreting is great and all, but I think you're fine as the you you are now. don't change yourself to be the way others would want you to be, just be the you you're comfortable with. If you happen to change on your own, then you'll know whether or not you want to change back or stay as that "new" you. 
> 
> Anyways, I think your dream was more of a "let's try it on for size" type of dream. I have those dreams now and then. It sort of gives you the general show of the pros and cons of being that way would be; you'd be liked by the women you work with, but many people would be too scared of you until they get to know you [which may be hard if they're too scared to even try]



lol thanks lucidbulb  :smiley:  good to know that the honest approach is ok with everyone  :smiley: 

well interms of being what others want me to be, sure it would be nice to be wanted the way others are but meh I have always been diffrent. There opinnions dont much affect me because (and when I say this im by no means being arrogant or anything) they always come running when they realise what they lost lol....I just wish they would realise before its to late ha ha

See I dont much care for the stero type of masculinity...me im happy to admit I care, I dont like to hurt people...violence is not for me and meh im more then happy to admit im into romance and not a fan of sport lol they can think what they like  :smiley:

----------


## bro

For dreams? yes honesty...it will teach you more about yourself and others may be able to help you...more than if you edit out the ones you're a bit hesitant to post  :smiley: ...Your asian man/fat/guy/cloud grid lucid had me laughing very hard..random yes but funny hehe...Strange thing is, I had a dream of an asian guy..really a special agent parachuting down, and at the same time fireworks and things going on...weird stuff. The grid of clouds, you know, i've heard of that before..it seems that things in dreams can be organized in very arbitrary ways...pulling something from everywhere, even a peice of graph paper apparently  :wink2: .

Good job on the task attempts..(attempting is certainly commendable) and i'll be having a read of your mind.

----------


## Burned up

> now this one I did find intresting I have a few theories and I think this has to do with masculinity. 
> 
> See I dont think I fit with the stero type of masculinity that the women I work with want....they go on about being massivley built being cold and uncarring, being hard and somewhat violent...you know the sterotypical bad boy which is not me. 
> 
> 1. So that is how I would interpret this dream my weeker preseived self against what I "should" be or what I want them to see me as.....I dunno
> 
> 2. Alternativley maybe its a side of me that I hide, maybe its what I believe to be there hidden under the surface, im stronger in many ways then what is visable.
> 
> 3. or maybe the cold uncaring personality is how im really feeling at the minute, maybe its hidden below the surface something I deny but which im worried and somewhat scarred of? i dunno



Yeah, could be any of these.  I tend to run with the one that fits best for now.  If it's not right then a future dream will put me right.  Good imagery in the dream, though, perhaps relating to Jung's "Shadow" archetype.

----------


## Burned up

> Mark when you are honest about your dreams and even write the really weird stuff, it's good because then I don't feel weird when I do.  
> 
> You're getting good at the interpretation.
> 
> (Don't change, Mark!  We love you the way you are! )



Yup, right on track with the interpretations I would say.  And of course the best expert is always the dreamer him/herself.

----------


## mark

> For dreams? yes honesty...it will teach you more about yourself and others may be able to help you...more than if you edit out the ones you're a bit hesitant to post ...Your asian man/fat/guy/cloud grid lucid had me laughing very hard..random yes but funny hehe...Strange thing is, I had a dream of an asian guy..really a special agent parachuting down, and at the same time fireworks and things going on...weird stuff. The grid of clouds, you know, i've heard of that before..it seems that things in dreams can be organized in very arbitrary ways...pulling something from everywhere, even a peice of graph paper apparently .
> 
> Good job on the task attempts..(attempting is certainly commendable) and i'll be having a read of your mind.



yeah that dream was mad! it was long aswell, I think it was the longest one I have had and at times I was wondering what to do lol

I like the sound of your dream with the fireworks sound great, yeah dam why did I think of that! graph paper thats the perfect way to describe it! nice one man

Yeah these tasks are starting to annoy me lol I wasted 4 lucids last month trying the mirror task and thats 3 this month  ::roll::  ha ha 





> Yeah, could be any of these. I tend to run with the one that fits best for now. If it's not right then a future dream will put me right. Good imagery in the dream, though, perhaps relating to Jung's "Shadow" archetype.



ha mate its funny you mention shadows because last night I think I came face to face with my shadow lol

----------


## mark

*17 November 2007*

Some mad dreams last night and yet more sex related stuff lol...I seem to go through phases of no sex in my dreams then suddenly I will have loads  ::roll:: 

Also I have been watching the planet earth series which I bought on blu ray and last night it made a bit of a impact on one of my dreams

*The Search*

Im in my mums room but im living there with a few other people like its a big brother show or something. 

Im desprate for a pee and im searching all over for my shoe because its the only place I can go. I am searching in draws and closets and I look under the bed and find a box of white T Shirts each with a face or symbol of a super hero on the front of it.

*The Zoo - relativley explicit*

Im a elephant (I know its weird) and im standing infront of a wall which has a metal fence on top of it. Behind the wall is a savanah which has a few trees dotted here and there. Me as the elephant, is standing in water knee deep and im digging my trunk into the sediment to get to the nutrient rich clay to eat.

I see a dark shape approaching and im suddenly very fearful it could be a lion or something, I realise that its not actually a lion but a gorilla but it looks hazy almost like an illusion. It gets close and im still very fearful of it.

Then as it comes close and walks past me I realise that actually its a woman with dark hair that comes past her ears, she is wearing stockings and a corset and she climbs over the fence. I follow her and when I get over the fence im back to being human again.

I walk over to a felled tree and there is another woman again in black stockings and corset standing with her back to me and I walk up and grab her ass, she runs away with her blond poney tail bobbing from side to side. I fell a little bad that I did this but im distracted by yet another girl in the same clothing sitting down.

I rub my hand between her legs and think wow this is so realistic and I know its all a dream and I watch that girl running off to. I see another girl on her hands and knees and I try to have sex with her but I have to position her all myself because she just does not move but she is talking non stop and this distracts me.

I am sitting listening to her trying to make sense out of it but there is nothing its just utter non sense and im actually quite annoyed that she has not even stopped for a breath.

*Love or Lust?*

Im at a team meeting with work except rather then in a office im in a library. Everyone is sitting themselves down and a girl I have never seen before sits next to me. 

She is utterly beautiful and im totally stunned by her I cant help but stare. She is mixed race, has dark hair that is not quite straight and its long and shiney, her skin is so smooth and beautiful and her hazel eyes that reflect the light have me lost. She is wearing a black dress of some sort.

Anyway she sits very close to me and I fell my heart race as her leg presses against mine....

...dream shifts and im in a cinema, its dark but not to dark and im not aware of any other people there.  She is lying against me and I have my arm around her with my hand resting just below her breast, she has her hand resting at the top and on the inside of my thigh.

Its one of those almost awkward moments that are utterly thrilling and exciting to the core, I could fell my heart beating hard and my breathing was fast and shallow and she could sense it to and gave a little smile and I know she is thinking the same thing as me when she puts her leg over and inside mine.

I lightly brush her leg with my hand and bring it up to her chin where I gently tilt her head back and kiss her, its the most exciting and utterly thrilling kiss I could imagine.

*Insanity and the battle of the Scafolding*

Im in my bath room and im having a shave, I have noticed rescently that having stuble affects my personality it makes me not quite bad but darker so I decide that shaving it off is the what must be done.

I notice that my reflection is moving slower then it should be so I move closer to investigat but the reflection keeps coming and slowly ballons out of the mirror! I back against the wall and look at this nasty me half out the mirror.

He has a bad look to him almost sadistic and slightly cruel to look at, I notice a rotating spiked blade on a extending arm that is coming towards me and the other me laughs coldly (so burned up is that a shadow at all?). I back out the room and lock the door...

This next part is almost impossible to remember so this is were I pick up...There are 3 insane people in the house they are trying to kill us we all have cuts and bruises on us. I have managed to get them out the front door and im just about to close the door when I spot a 4th insane person.

He has messy blond amost white hair and pale blue eyes, he thows a massive knife that lands in my dream wife's throat and she collapses. I lock the door ....

..im in my mums room and I call the police but istead I get some insurance dude trying to first sell me some products then claims I owe money. I hear down the phone the sound of rushing air then a thud and I run outside to the balcony and see the insurance man dead on the pavement below.

I see 2 men come down the lader that goes from the roof to the ground and I swing at them with the ultimate weapon sword from final fantasy 7 but im too slow and miss them.

I jump from the balcony and cleave one of the men in two with my sword but he turns to some kind of yellow substance and reforms round my sword and drop my sword because its useless. We climb the yellow scafolding which has appeared and start fighting, swinging from pole to pole doing flips and various aerobatics and kung fu moves.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hilarious as usual, mark!  The elephant dream got a little confusing when you started using your "hands" to rub the girl.. ::lol:: 

Love or Lust was a beautiful dream to read.  You really have a knack for describing the details, and your feelings.

----------


## Burned up

Zoo - something about animal instincts.  I love the idea of being an elephant.  I'm always me.  The animals in your dream are probably the 3 "kings" of the jungle/savannah and it sounds to me as if you see your animal self kinda...big.  

Elephant lol.

Love or lust - ffs are you on viagra or something?

----------


## mark

> Hilarious as usual, mark!  The elephant dream got a little confusing when you started using your "hands" to rub the girl..
> 
> Love or Lust was a beautiful dream to read.  You really have a knack for describing the details, and your feelings.



oh lol maybe I should be more clear with my dream about the elephant I turned back to a man when I climbed the fence  :tongue2: ....lol I think I should change that ha ha that could be interpreted in a very dodgy way ha ha ha

Yeah that dream was incredible! I was really happy when I woke up from that  :smiley: ...and thanks for the compliments once again MB  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Zoo - something about animal instincts.  I love the idea of being an elephant.  I'm always me.  The animals in your dream are probably the 3 "kings" of the jungle/savannah and it sounds to me as if you see your animal self kinda...big.  
> 
> Elephant lol.
> 
> Love or lust - ffs are you on viagra or something?



ha ha viagra  ::rolllaugh:: it would appear that way wouldnt it ha ha ha.  :Oops: 

im not sure I fully understand what do you mean by animal self lol...I have a idea what you mean but im not enitrely sure lol

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha viagra it would appear that way wouldnt it ha ha ha. 
> 
> im not sure I fully understand what do you mean by animal self lol...I have a idea what you mean but im not enitrely sure lol



Animal self = base instincts (well, sexual instincts mainly).  These feed the unconscious according to Freud.  He was influenced by Darwin y'see so we are hard-wired to multiply.

On second thoughts it sounds like you don't need viagra.

On a more serious note, it sounds like you tapped in to some overwhelmingly exciting memories there.  We repress those as well as traumatic ones when we're very young.

----------


## Moonbeam

Please, don't give Mark any Viagra... :wink2:  I don't know what his dreams would be like!

----------


## mark

> Animal self = base instincts (well, sexual instincts mainly). These feed the unconscious according to Freud. He was influenced by Darwin y'see so we are hard-wired to multiply.



so do you think that the Elephant is my representation? lol how embarrassing  :Oops: , if that is the case does that mean that i fear what is represented by the lion and the gorilla? 





> On second thoughts it sounds like you don't need viagra.



ha ha ha mate I would probs agree ha ha





> On a more serious note, it sounds like you tapped in to some overwhelmingly exciting memories there. We repress those as well as traumatic ones when we're very young.



which dream are you refering to with this...im really intrested by what you say I may have to look deeper into this hmmm.

Also on a more serious note I am working on a theory as to why I have alot of dreams about sex, I have not posted about my ideas because i think its highly personally and a point of much of the pain and upset in my life lol






> Please, don't give Mark any Viagra... I don't know what his dreams would be like!



 ::rolllaugh:: ha ha man thats funny

jesus can you imagine it lol  ::roll::   :Oops:   :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> so do you think that the Elephant is my representation? lol how embarrassing , if that is the case does that mean that i fear what is represented by the lion and the gorilla?



Hairyness comes to mind.





> which dream are you refering to with this...im really intrested by what you say I may have to look deeper into this hmmm.



The cinema dream.






> Also on a more serious note I am working on a theory as to why I have alot of dreams about sex, I have not posted about my ideas because i think its highly personally and a point of much of the pain and upset in my life lol



Yes, if it's painful then there's probably a lot going on "down there" that you'd rather not think about.  Dreams don't take your personal preferences into account!

----------


## mark

> Hairyness comes to mind.



hairyness! lol of all the random things I would never have guessed that ha ha ....im not that hairy lol







> The cinema dream.



ah I see yes that was a great dream....maybe one of my best






> Yes, if it's painful then there's probably a lot going on "down there" that you'd rather not think about.  Dreams don't take your personal preferences into account!



oh dont get me wrong ha ha ther is nothing wrong down there, its all good. I never meant to insinuate I had any problems down there.

I best explain what I mean, In my mind sex is associated with many things like with intimacy, love, comapny, acceptance and well esentially some of the things that make me happy. Now due to past experiences I have a major trust issue with well almost everyone to the point were I distance myself from everything in some kind of warped defense mechanisim.

When I have dreams about sex its often when I fell particularly lonley, that combined with a relativley low self esteem explains  the random girls running away from me I think anyway and all the wierd self destructive things that go on in my dreams

----------


## Sara

Wow, a lot of great dreams last night!
I'm always impressed when people remember multiple dreams in 1 night. Do you wake up in between and make notes? Or do you just wake up remembering multiple dreams?

I agree with Moonbeam: you really have talent in getting your feelings across to the reader (I have to admit I read the 'love or lust' dream 3 times because I liked it so much and it inspires me for the coming night, haha)

----------


## raklet

Mark,

I enjoyed your dreams immensely.  It is neat how dreams can be both entertaining and have a serious meaning behind them at the same time.  Yours carry elements of both.  The complex interaction of these elements makes for an enjoyable read.

From your writings I get the impression that you are quite intelligent and caring.  Those are important qualities that say a lot about a person.  You may feel that you have low self-esteem but I think you deserve more credit than you are giving yourself.  

The ability to hang your feelings out on the 'net demonstrates a certain level of trust (even if you just write it off as hiding behind the anonimity the internet appears to provide).

Hang in there and best wishes.

----------


## Sara

sorry, wrong place... got mixed up in the screens and can't remove a post  :Sad:

----------


## mark

sorry everyone my replies to what is said on my thread will have to wait until tomorrow as I'm using my phone to update.

*18 November 2007*

last night I didn't havemuch in the way of sleep I have these random nights were I just can't stop thinking, its very annoying!!

But I did manage a few dreams and another short lucid, I just wish I could make them a little bit longer though


*Problem solved?.....not quite*

I am in a class room helping the teacher with what is meant to be a Art project, there is a young boy maybe 12 or 13. The teacher using a hammer and chisel shatters his skull around the front and then across the top, he removes the front and top section of his skull, there is no pain for him he just sits there.

The teacher tells me to take some x ray to examine later then using some complex mathematical equation makes his brain bigger before putting his skull back on.

He shows me an example of another students work, the book he hands me is called "an artisans view of you" I flick through and it may be scenes that traumatized me from my past.

_I have been trying to resolve my personal problems latley and I believe this dream was important, the boy I think is me when I was young at a time were I believe most of my issues stem from. The boy was being fixed but I can't remember equation that was used to do it

The book i believe is a catalogue of these traumatic events which would have been good to know_ 


*Aston Martin*

I'm at university and I'm excited because today I get to buy my db9, I'm not sure how I will pay for the &#163;150,000 car but meh I will get to that later. I run into will and he has just bought a older model and I get in to go for a ride.

We are in a multi storey car park and we blast up a near verticle ramp then take a corner and travel up what I can only describe as a verticle cork screw bafore doing a flip back onto the road.

I have a lecture soon so he drops me off and I go to pick up my new car which is much better then his


*WILD - The clown*

I wake from my previous dream and decide that instead of writing up my dream I will try to wild

I force a point of light into my imagination which quickly spreads and swirls into 2 people who are dancing in a ball room, everything is hazy but I can see they are wearing formal wear and I can hear the classical music too

Suddenly I feel myself drift down my bedI know I have just entered a dream, I try floating again but I'm already at the bottom of my bed so I do a nose tc instead and I can still breath.

I notice a evil looking clown on the wall next to my ceiling. It points a boney  finger at me and starts laughing at me in a disturbing way, rather then freaking out I start cursing at the bastard calling it every name I can think of and I'm matching its manic laughter which I find kind of amusing.

I suddenly remember what caradon did so I asked it who it was and what it wants when it starts floating across the ceiling, it has stoped laughing and seems peaceful when I wake up

----------


## Clairity

> *18 November 2007*
> *Problem solved?.....not quite*
> _I have been trying to resolve my personal problems latley and I believe this dream was important, the boy I think is me when I was young at a time were I believe most of my issues stem from. The boy was being fixed but I can't remember equation that was used to do it_
> 
> _The book i believe is a catalogue of these traumatic events which would have been good to know_



Wow what a deep dream! How cool is it to know that your subconscious is really working hard to help you with your problems!





> *WILD - The clown*
> I force a point of light into my imagination which quickly spreads and swirls into 2 people who are dancing in a ball room, everything is hazy but I can see they are wearing formal wear and I can hear the classical music too



You know I'm loving the ballroom scenario!  :wink2: 





> I notice a evil looking clown on the wall next to my ceiling. It points a boney finger at me and starts laughing at me in a disturbing way, rather then freaking out I start cursing at the bastard calling it every name I can think of and I'm matching its manic laughter which I find kind of amusing.
> 
> I suddenly remember what caradon did so I asked it who it was and what it wants when it starts floating across the ceiling, it has stoped laughing and seems peaceful when I wake up



Now that's the way to end a scary dream (lucid or otherwise). Laughing at what scares you and then having it turn peaceful as you wake up.  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> last night I didn't havemuch in the way of sleep I have these random nights were I just can't stop thinking, its very annoying!!



Yeah, not much you can really do about it.  I just listen to the radio at times like that and wonder the following day whether I'm aware of the music in my dreams.





> *Problem solved?.....not quite*
> 
> I am in a class room helping the teacher with what is meant to be a Art project, there is a young boy maybe 12 or 13. The teacher using a hammer and chisel shatters his skull around the front and then across the top, he removes the front and top section of his skull, there is no pain for him he just sits there.
> 
> The teacher tells me to take some x ray to examine later then using some complex mathematical equation makes his brain bigger before putting his skull back on.
> 
> He shows me an example of another students work, the book he hands me is called "an artisans view of you" I flick through and it may be scenes that traumatized me from my past.
> 
> _I have been trying to resolve my personal problems latley and I believe this dream was important, the boy I think is me when I was young at a time were I believe most of my issues stem from. The boy was being fixed but I can't remember equation that was used to do it
> ...



Wow.  I like the interpretation Mark.  In my experience equations in dreams are never static and rarely make sense.  I find it interesting that it was your head that was fixed, not your heart, say.





> *Aston Martin*
> 
> I'm at university and I'm excited because today I get to buy my db9, I'm not sure how I will pay for the £150,000 car but meh I will get to that later. I run into will and he has just bought a older model and I get in to go for a ride.
> 
> We are in a multi storey car park and we blast up a near verticle ramp then take a corner and travel up what I can only describe as a verticle cork screw bafore doing a flip back onto the road.
> 
> I have a lecture soon so he drops me off and I go to pick up my new car which is much better then his



In your previous dream you talked about being 12 or 13.  The price of the car is £150K, which could contain an unconscious "15" in it.  Just a thought.

You were a passenger in the dream, suggesting that you don't feel you have control but a friendly part of you does and you arrive safely.  So although you are not in control, you manage to overcome life's twists and turns.  :woohoo:

----------


## raklet

Good detail.  I could imagine what was happening as if I were there.





> I go to pick up my new car which is much better then his



Would this play into the previous interpretations at all?  Perhaps your mind is suggesting better things are ahead once you've made it through your twisting and turning journey?

----------


## The Cusp

> You know I'm loving the ballroom scenario!



I was expecting it to be Clairity dancing there.

As for the evil clown, did you by chance happen to read Onerionaut's dream about the Spawn Clown?  Maybe it influenced you?

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations on the WILD!  That was great.  In one of my rare successful WILD's, I saw people dancing too.  And I read an account of one of the first descriptions of someone describing a WILD, and he saw little figurines turn into real people and start dancing. 

That must be a common WILD scenario.  Clairity...?

----------


## tonythephatone

awesome dreams from the last new nights...

i think you just sparked a memory though... the clown dream.... i seem to think that i had a VERY similar one... i can't remember it or even say for sure... but i would almost swear that i've had almost that same dream.... (go subconscious! keep thinkin about stuff for me while i'm looking at replies!) and i think i had a very similar end... but in mine, he was trying to scare me and i just looked at him like "dude... it's too early for me to fuck with this. kill me or let me be.. either way, make it quick." and he just kinda floated down and chilled...

whoa... thanks mark! made me remember a dream from a little while ago!

----------


## Caradon

Good job on the WILD! 

It's pretty cool that somebody in such a far away place, thought of me in a Lucid Dream. And used one of my Lucids as an example to over come a similar situation.  I'm glad I could help!

Isn't it amazing how just asking a dream attacker a question, can completely change their actions?

While fighting in a Lucid can definitely be fun. There is often much simpler ways of defeating them than fighting.

----------


## mark

Firstly before I start the long replies lol I would just like to say thanks for all the reply it makes my day to get home from work and see so many have visited my journal  ::D: 





> Wow, a lot of great dreams last night!
> I'm always impressed when people remember multiple dreams in 1 night. Do you wake up in between and make notes? Or do you just wake up remembering multiple dreams?
> 
> I agree with Moonbeam: you really have talent in getting your feelings across to the reader (I have to admit I read the 'love or lust' dream 3 times because I liked it so much and it inspires me for the coming night, haha)



yeah I try to wake up multiple times and write down as much as I can, its a bit messy considering im writing in the dark but it helps me recall alot of details

haha thanks alot, that dream was great one of the best I have had in a while, im flattered you read it 3 times  ::D: 





> Mark,
> 
> I enjoyed your dreams immensely. It is neat how dreams can be both entertaining and have a serious meaning behind them at the same time. Yours carry elements of both. The complex interaction of these elements makes for an enjoyable read.
> 
> From your writings I get the impression that you are quite intelligent and caring. Those are important qualities that say a lot about a person. You may feel that you have low self-esteem but I think you deserve more credit than you are giving yourself. 
> 
> The ability to hang your feelings out on the 'net demonstrates a certain level of trust (even if you just write it off as hiding behind the anonimity the internet appears to provide).
> 
> Hang in there and best wishes.



thank you so much!  ::D:  its always good to know people are enjoying my dreams, it is mad how they can be so complex but I guess its half the fun trying to get their meanings  :smiley: 

 ::D:  thanks for the compliments lol its very kind of you. 





> Wow what a deep dream! How cool is it to know that your subconscious is really working hard to help you with your problems!
> 
> 
> You know I'm loving the ballroom scenario! 
> 
> 
> Now that's the way to end a scary dream (lucid or otherwise). Laughing at what scares you and then having it turn peaceful as you wake up.



ha ha my SC better be working hard lol its been long enough I should be getting some resolution soon lol

Yeah that dancing when I woke up I thought of you lol I was gonna write it down lasst night but it took so dam long off my phone lol

yeah was a strange lucid I actually got alot of please from hurling abuse at the thing lol

[quote=Burned up;587531]Yeah, not much you can really do about it. I just listen to the radio at times like that and wonder the following day whether I'm aware of the music in my dreams./quote]

yeah I usually reort to listening to my I pod, I hate nights like that very annoying

[quote=Burned up;587531] Wow. I like the interpretation Mark. In my experience equations in dreams are never static and rarely make sense. I find it interesting that it was your head that was fixed, not your heart, say./quote]

hmmm yeah I dont know how to answer that one, maybe its that I dont think its my emotions that are the problem maybe just the way I view or remember things.





> In your previous dream you talked about being 12 or 13. The price of the car is £150K, which could contain an unconscious "15" in it. Just a thought.
> 
> You were a passenger in the dream, suggesting that you don't feel you have control but a friendly part of you does and you arrive safely. So although you are not in control, you manage to overcome life's twists and turns.



I would say thats a fairly good observation around 15 was the worst time for me and in keeping with the previous dream I would say its important and I like the passanger thing although there isnt really much going on at the min lol





> I was expecting it to be Clairity dancing there.
> 
> As for the evil clown, did you by chance happen to read Onerionaut's dream about the Spawn Clown? Maybe it influenced you?



actually I did read his dream lol  ::doh::  thats were that came from  ::roll::  lol





> Congratulations on the WILD! That was great. In one of my rare successful WILD's, I saw people dancing too. And I read an account of one of the first descriptions of someone describing a WILD, and he saw little figurines turn into real people and start dancing. 
> 
> That must be a common WILD scenario.  Clairity...?



Thank you moon beam  :smiley:  

well bearing in mind I dont remember reading about any dancing so I guess im free from influences about that so I guess your right it must be a common thing  ::D: 





> awesome dreams from the last new nights...
> 
> i think you just sparked a memory though... the clown dream.... i seem to think that i had a VERY similar one... i can't remember it or even say for sure... but i would almost swear that i've had almost that same dream.... (go subconscious! keep thinkin about stuff for me while i'm looking at replies!) and i think i had a very similar end... but in mine, he was trying to scare me and i just looked at him like "dude... it's too early for me to fuck with this. kill me or let me be.. either way, make it quick." and he just kinda floated down and chilled...
> 
> whoa... thanks mark! made me remember a dream from a little while ago!



he he thanks man, its funny how that happens sometimes  :smiley: 





> Good job on the WILD! 
> 
> It's pretty cool that somebody in such a far away place, thought of me in a Lucid Dream. And used one of my Lucids as an example to over come a similar situation. I'm glad I could help!
> 
> Isn't it amazing how just asking a dream attacker a question, can completely change their actions?
> 
> While fighting in a Lucid can definitely be fun. There is often much simpler ways of defeating them than fighting.



well I guess I owe you a thanks man....now all I need to do is theive your roller blading dreams and im sorted ha ha

----------


## mark

*19 November 2007*

As expected I slept way to deeply to wake from my dreams, a result of very little sleep last night.

Given the utterly shit day I have had at work today im quite intrested to see what happens in my dreams tonight

*Fragment*

Im at my aunties? and I have piled all the furnature in the room into a dam to stop the blood flowing from the elevator doors. My auntie comes in and im hiding it because im guilty of the cause of this blood.

----------


## Burned up

> *19 November 2007*
> 
> As expected I slept way to deeply to wake from my dreams, a result of very little sleep last night.
> 
> Given the utterly shit day I have had at work today im quite intrested to see what happens in my dreams tonight
> 
> *Fragment*
> 
> Im at my aunties? and I have piled all the furnature in the room into a dam to stop the blood flowing from the elevator doors. My auntie comes in and im hiding it because im guilty of the cause of this blood.



In my experience my dreams are quite different to my real life experiences and often provide a contrary experience, so you may be in luck.  

Anyway, it's 11pm here and...  :bedtime:

----------


## mark

I have just been to see Beowulf which was fairly good  :smiley:  Like cardon says there are a few boring bits but dam does it look good ha ha

So yeah i have not got enough time to go round everyones DJs to update today so I appologise in advance if I have not visited your DJ in a while.

*20 November 2007*


*Lucid Fragment*

Im not counting this in my totals because its so short plus im not entirely sure what happened.

- Im in a old worn down building looking out into a dusty street, like what you see in a western movie.
-Im lucid and chasing some people for something? maybe a special ability?


*Hornets*

First let me say I have the biggest phobia of these things its insane! so this was fairly scary.

There is a new form of Hornet. they are big maybe a inch and a half, they are white with black stripes and they are meant to be friendly but I highly doubt that!

A farmer is showing us how to build a nest for them, He lays down a bed of straw and grass then 3 wooden planks which are meant to leave space for them to live is. He then breaks the honeycombe nest up and spreads the hornets on the nest then puts a wooden board on top of it.

I am standing far away and im feeling sick and very shakey one of the other people there gets stung and the thing is hanging on his hand. The farmer tells him he better call a Doctor because its sting is leathal but then he continues with his work. 

I see the Hornet pulsing its body and getting ready to sting again and I cringe whilst shouting to the farmer to do something.

*A Date with moonbeam.*

Im browsing DV and I come across a old thread started by moonbeam called "the Date Diary". Its a catalogue of all the dates she has had and I find the contents highly amusing.

There are pictures of each of her dates and one of them was a hilarious recount of what she called her worst date (I cant remember what it said) it had something to do with a man who had very long greasy dark hair and wore black clothing.

I find some pictures of moonbeam and she has dyed purple hair, it does not look at all bad infact I think in the picture she is really really beautiful....

...dream shifts and im in London in a hotel room I have booked for the weekend, its a very nice room and I know it cost me alot. Moonbeam is coming to London and I am taking her out for a date. I want it to be a really nice night, infact I want it to be her best night and I have booked a restraunt for a meal and we have planned to go for a romantic walk along the river after the date before returning to the hotel room.

I am very nervous about this, im worried she wont like me and im not sure what to say to her when she gets here, in short I dont think im good enough for her. 

I have a red rose that im going to give her which im twirling in between my fingers and before leaving I look back on the room and concerned think "I hope she likes the room I got us"  :Oops:

----------


## The Cusp

Getting a room?  A little presumptuous, don't you think?  Just kidding

----------


## raklet

Just don't let T find out you took Moonbeam out on a date or he might give you a "reality check". :Dead Horse:

----------


## mark

> Getting a room?  A little presumptuous, don't you think?  Just kidding



 :Oops: 

Err LOL what can I say ha ha  ::roll::  

*slowly backs off and hides in the corner*

Ha ha

----------


## Sara

> *Hornets*
> 
> First let me say I have the biggest phobia of these things its insane! so this was fairly scary.



Ieuw, scary insects  :paranoid: . I hate dreams with them. Do you have them more often?
A friend once told me that they can stand for the daily 'problems' (things on your mind) that you deal with.






> *A Date with moonbeam.*
> 
> ...dream shifts and im in London in a hotel room I have booked for the weekend, its a very nice room and I know it cost me alot. Moonbeam is coming to London and I am taking her out for a date. I want it to be a really nice night, infact I want it to be her best night and I have booked a restraunt for a meal and we have planned to go for a romantic walk along the river after the date before returning to the hotel room.
> 
> I am very nervous about this, im worried she wont like me and im not sure what to say to her when she gets here, in short I dont think im good enough for her. 
> 
> I have a red rose that im going to give her which im twirling in between my fingers and before leaving I look back on the room and concerned think "I hope she likes the room I got us"



Ahhhh, that is such a sweet dream! Are you also that romantic IRL?
I feel truly sorry for you that Moonbeam didn't show up  ::sad2:: 

I'll leave any ideas on interpretation to you (or BU...)

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im not counting this in my totals because its so short plus im not entirely sure what happened.
> 
> - Im in a old worn down building looking out into a dusty street, like what you see in a western movie.
> -Im lucid and chasing some people for something? maybe a special ability?



You are getting lucid all the time now!  Even if it that was a short one.





> The farmer tells him he better call a Doctor because its sting is leathal but then he continues with his work.



 ::?: 





> I find some pictures of moonbeam and she has dyed purple hair, it does not look at all bad infact I think in the picture she is really really beautiful....



That was an accident...





> Moonbeam is coming to London and I am taking her out for a date. I want it to be a really nice night, infact I want it to be her best night and I have booked a restraunt for a meal and we have planned to go for a romantic walk along the river after the date before returning to the hotel room.



 ::yeah::  Wow, you sure know how to show someone a good time! I agree, somewhat presumptuous for a first date, but you never know... :wink2:  





> I have a red rose that im going to give her which im twirling in between my fingers and before leaving I look back on the room and concerned think "I hope she likes the room I got us"



I wish I would have showed up!   ::dreaming::  I'm sure I would have loved it.

(mark that was a really sweet beautiful dream  ::kiss::  ::hug:: Thanks for sharing it!)

----------


## Burned up

Hornets - I think of things like hornets as being irritating thoughts that come and go.  Thoughts which can hurt but are mainly just a nuisance.  Sounds like one part of you (the farmer) was hurt by one of these pests.

Date with Moonbeam - "she" must be very special for you to go to those lengths.  You really want to make an impression.  Do you know what you want in return?  (It might not be what you first thought).

----------


## Burned up

> I wish I would have showed up!   I'm sure I would have loved it.
> 
> (mark that was a really sweet beautiful dream Thanks for sharing it!)



Now how do you feel, Mark  :wink2: ?

----------


## mark

> Ieuw, scary insects . I hate dreams with them. Do you have them more often?
> A friend once told me that they can stand for the daily 'problems' (things on your mind) that you deal with.



I have dreams about them every now and then but honestly, and s embarrassing as it is to admit, if I ever see a wasp I run i mean I cant say how scared of them I am! once a ex of mine thought it would be fun to put one in a bottle next to me when I was asleep!  ::shock::  dam I had a heart attack when I woke up!

hmmm daily problems it is a very good chance you are right





> Ahhhh, that is such a sweet dream! Are you also that romantic IRL?
> I feel truly sorry for you that Moonbeam didn't show up 
> 
> I'll leave any ideas on interpretation to you (or BU...)



lol I am a massive fan of romance, I love it...I just wish women appreciated it lol

oh its not the MB didnt turn up its just I was heading out to meet her lol





> You are getting lucid all the time now!  Even if it that was a short one.



 Yeah I have had loads latley I just wish that I could remain in the dreams long enough to do something intresting lol






> Wow, you sure know how to show someone a good time! I agree, somewhat presumptuous for a first date, but you never know... 
> I wish I would have showed up!   I'm sure I would have loved it.
> 
> (mark that was a really sweet beautiful dream Thanks for sharing it!)



 ::D:  ha ha yeah presumtious lol I guess it is ha ha  :wink2: 

ha ha I wish it could have lasted that little bit longer, would have loved to know what the dream you thought of the night  :tongue2: 

Thank you for the compliments MB  ::hug:: 





> Hornets - I think of things like hornets as being irritating thoughts that come and go. Thoughts which can hurt but are mainly just a nuisance. Sounds like one part of you (the farmer) was hurt by one of these pests.



well I did get stung off a shit load of wasps once when I was young  ::?:  not nice.





> Do you know what you want in return? (It might not be what you first thought).



Wow I have been thinking of this all day  ::roll:: 

What I want when I treat girls like this?...complex question and although most people would assume sex thats not high on my list although it is there obv lo

Really I want to be loved, cared for, I want someone to tell me im ok just me not what I own or what I do or how I look...I guess at its deepest level I want to be accepted to be made to feel good enough and not to be alone  (its not something I have ever really experienced without some kind of deception or hidden motive to it)





> Now how do you feel, Mark ?



honestly? lonley lol like I wish I could share something like that with someone..  :Oops:

----------


## mark

*21 November 2007*

Wow last night I had the scariest dream I have had since my random soul dream! Jesus it was terrifying! 

On another slightly annoying note, upon inspecting my notes from last night I worte my notes on the exact same line so its a mass jumble of letters that im not sure I can deceifer. I have some memories of this particular dream butim unsure on how detailed it will be.

*Face(s) Of The Devil*

Im at work and its almost time to go home thankfully! Im rushing to get my work done whilst using and electric shaver. I cant be sure but there is something not good going on and I feel very uneasy.

I keep seeing things like naked people with wolfish smiles the are half rotted just standing around looking at me. I assume its my telepathy at work because no one seems to see them. I finish my work and rush to give some sheets of paper to my boss...

...dream shifts and im walking across a overpass with a girl I work with. Im trying to tell her I can see things, vampires staring at me to which she just laughs and thinks im insane, I tell her she cant see them because they are not in our plane but just outside it and its my telepathy that allows me to see them....

...Im meeting my girlfriend who has been away on holiday for a few months, I dont feel good, kind of down and just not right. Me and my girlfirend go to see a therapist. The therapist is a black woman whom im very fond of, she is wearing a colourful dress like the type you see caribean? women wearing she reminds me of a friend of mine from london.

She is jolly and kind in questionning us but my girlfriend does not seem to buy my vampire story. The therapist says she can let her see my mind so she will know what I see. I close my eyes and relax a little then im suddenly jolted back in my seat and I feel the wrongness leave me and I suddenly feel quite content.

I open my eyes to see my girlfriend paniced a bit and im about to speak to her when suddenly she mutates, her head and neck spilt, tearing and spilling blood everywere. The left side of her head reforms into a giant head  that has bright scarlet eyes, no hair a wrinkled nose and its skin is bloody and rotted. Its mouth splits into a wide gape filled with razor sharp teeth.

The righ side of its head has formed a similar appearence but instead of one head there are maybe 10 or more smaller ones, and all the time this mutation is happening it grows in size massivley. All at the same time the heads roar the loudest and most heart rending sound I have ever heard directly into my face.

I notice on the large face what look like boils forming but then they turn into thin stings of flesh that flap in the wind caused by its roar. I try despratley to protect the therapist by using my telepathy to control it but I cant and im terrified and I start to cower down shouting AHHHHH at the top of my voice in absolute terror.....I wake up shouting and shaking 

*Fragments*

- Im playing football on a trainstation platform with my brother and someone else. Its snowing and cold.

- Im walking down a back lane and see a house I used to live in, the whole wall is gone, blasted away. I know there is a dead body lying under the wall and im a little affraid of it

- im standing in a city centre square, I can see a fountain in the center sounded by the brightest green grass and I can see people walking to and fro about their business

----------


## Sara

> *21 November 2007*
> 
> Wow last night I had the scariest dream I have had since my random soul dream! Jesus it was terrifying!



Sorry, since I almost go to sleep, I won't read your dream now as dream journals give me 'inspiration' for the coming night....
I'll read it after I wake up though!

----------


## raklet

Whoaa, that was a seriously scary dream.   ::makeitstop::   Best wishes for better dreams next time.

----------


## Moonbeam

:Eek:  Wow what a horrible nightmare, mark!  Your description of it is very visual.

----------


## Sara

What a scary dream, Mark!
Did this dream also influence your feeling for the rest of the day?

----------


## The Cusp

> I open my eyes to see my girlfriend paniced a bit and im about to speak to her when suddenly she mutates, her head and neck spilt, tearing and spilling blood everywere. The left side of her head reforms into a giant head  that has bright scarlet eyes, no hair a wrinkled nose and its skin is bloody and rotted. Its mouth splits into a wide gape filled with razor sharp teeth.
> 
> The righ side of its head has formed a similar appearence but instead of one head there are maybe 10 or more smaller ones, and all the time this mutation is happening it grows in size massivley. All at the same time the heads roar the loudest and most heart rending sound I have ever heard directly into my face.
> 
> I notice on the large face what look like boils forming but then they turn into thin stings of flesh that flap in the wind caused by its roar. I try despratley to protect the therapist by using my telepathy to control it but I cant and im terrified and I start to cower down shouting AHHHHH at the top of my voice in absolute terror.....I wake up shouting and shaking



Sounds like PMS to me! ::D:

----------


## Clairity

*Face(s) Of The Devil* 

 ::shock::  

I'm scared now.  :Sad: 





> Sounds like PMS to me!



LOL!!  Ok.. I know as a "female" I shouldn't find that funny.. but it really was!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Whoaa, that was a seriously scary dream.    Best wishes for better dreams next time.



thanks man  :smiley:  I think I just randomly get these nightmare dreams every now and then.....wonder why hmmmm





> Wow what a horrible nightmare, mark!  Your description of it is very visual.



yeah my dreams are often more visual then anything else, see I dont really ever remember hearing sound in my dreams with exception to speach and similar things but I hear them more in my head rather then normal sounds.





> What a scary dream, Mark!
> Did this dream also influence your feeling for the rest of the day?



I guess it did when I think about it, I was not in a good mood yesterday. I was very down so I guess it did really





> Sounds like PMS to me!



ha ha ha sweet lol that had me laughing so much  ::bowdown:: 





> *Face(s) Of The Devil* 
> 
>  
> 
> I'm scared now. 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Ok.. I know as a "female" I shouldn't find that funny.. but it really was!




Sorry clarity lol ...my dreams can be a little strange and disturbing sometimes thats why I entitled my DJ my warped reality 

dam my silly brain for scaring the shit out of me like that  ::roll::

----------


## mark

OK before I get to my dreams I wanted to share a experience I had today.

I had a trainning day today at work and it was a relativley small group of people. As a ice breaker our trainer asked us to write something unusual about our selves on a piece of paper, fold it up, place it in a cup and we were to randomly pick one out then try to guess whos it was.

I put on mine about lucid dreaming. when it came out dam it was the strangest reaction! people did not react well lol like I was insane or something, I tried to explain to them what it was but they though either I was imagining things, or not asleep and people said it was wierd  ::roll:: 

I was wondering if anyone else has any experience with anyones reaction to LDing and if so what were they?

----------


## Clairity

> I put on mine about lucid dreaming. when it came out dam it was the strangest reaction! people did not react well lol like I was insane or something, I tried to explain to them what it was but they though either I was imagining things, or not asleep and people said it was wierd 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has any experience with anyones reaction to LDing and if so what were they?



Let me start by saying that I admire you for having the guts to put lucid dreaming.. because you knew it would open you up to "discussion".

I find that either people are immediately receptive to the idea of LDing or they aren't (and probably never will be). It also seems that the more I try to "explain" LDing to someone.. the lamer and crazier I sound and the more desperate to make myself understood I become.  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

I've told a few close friends.  They express mild interest but no desire to pursue the subject for themselves.  I haven't had any strange reactions like you got.  Sorry people are so closed minded.  Grr.......

----------


## mark

*22 November 2007*

*Betrayal of My Family*

I have come in to my house and my ex D is there holding hands with my brother Shaun. Im confused by what is going on and he tells me he has been fucking her....

Im in the front room with my mum and kevin and im shouting at them both "you knew about this!, why didnt you tell me?" my mum says "I didnt think it was a big deal" im totally shocked! stunned by this answer and I look to kevin and notice his gulty look.

I ask "have you done that as well!" and he gives a guilty nod, I immediatley start beating on him shouting "your suposed to be my fucking father, my family!!" and he just sits there taking it until I see how bloody he is and I feel very guilty.

I leave and go into my room to find my brother and my ex lying on the bed, I call him out and he smiles smuggly so I beat him too and D is going to leave and she is at the bottom of the stairs when I shout "Your a fucking whore, a slut!" she turns back "no im not, how do you get that?" I say "christ! your only fucking my brother! after everything we went through was it not enough to just hurt me". She gets angry and says "well you shouldnt have destoryed my viz books!" stunned I have lost my anger and somewhat defeated I say "jesus all this was over a viz comic?"

Im in my room kneeling on the floor crying banging and punching my bed at the betrayal of my family. There is a cat in my room that was standing on my back and suddenly sharing my anger it goes insane and starts tearing the hell out of my curtains.

*Rubber Eyebrows*

Im in a shop full of people with shaved heads or long dread locks, there are alot of goths around and the clothes on sale have spikes on them and are made of rubber or plastic. 

Im standing there with kevin and shaun and a shop assistant ask me if he can help. He shows me a table filled with sets of coloured rubber eyebrows.

I almost decide on buying a pair of top of the range spikey dark green ones but I decide they look silly and I leave the shop.

*Floating On The Wind*

Im unsure if this was a lucid or not, it felt like it may have been but I cant say for sure that I remember dreaming plus I was kind of caught up in the storey

Im walking fast down a street next to a wall that has alot of trees on the other side. Its windy and I guess its autumn because there are leaves blowing around in the strong wind and its kind of cold.

I am walking faster now and I hop in the air and im blown a little way along the street, again I hop and I float further and slightly higher. I fly up kicking off the wall and im blown up over the trees by the cold wind, im high above a green field and a school.

Im gliding back to earth being blown by the wind feeling increadibly free, excited and exstaticly happy being blown round head over heels by the wind and I land back on the street and it starts to rain....

... dream shifts and im lying in bed watching a documentary about the founding of the town I live in? or maybe it was about world war 2?

----------


## mark

> Let me start by saying that I admire you for having the guts to put lucid dreaming.. because you knew it would open you up to "discussion".
> 
> I find that either people are immediately receptive to the idea of LDing or they aren't (and probably never will be). It also seems that the more I try to "explain" LDing to someone.. the lamer and crazier I sound and the more desperate to make myself understood I become.



 ::D:  Thank you clarity, yeah it certainly did open me up lol its been a long time since I seen people look at me that way  :Oops: 

lol yeah I get that effect of looking crazy to....I just wish they would understand that when I talk about this stuff im actually telling them about the ultimate wish fullfilment, they dont seem to get the possibility of living out the every wish, fantasy, dream, or want they could ever imagine its very frustrating lol





> I've told a few close friends. They express mild interest but no desire to pursue the subject for themselves. I haven't had any strange reactions like you got. Sorry people are so closed minded. Grr.......



yeah raklet I live in a very close minded and frankley behind the times place, its very annoying at times and not just when it comes to talks about dreams but other general stuff too its infuriating at times  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> *22 November 2007*
> 
> *Betrayal of My Family*
> 
> I have come in to my house and my ex D is there holding hands with my brother Shaun. Im confused by what is going on and he tells me he has been fucking her....



Wow.. way to break it to you gently!  :tongue2: 





> Im in my room kneeling on the floor crying banging and punching my bed at the betrayal of my family. There is a cat in my room that was standing on my back and suddenly sharing my anger it goes insane and starts tearing the hell out of my curtains.



Oh what a sweet (tho terrifying) kitty to share your pain like that!  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Wow.. way to break it to you gently!




lol it shocked me, usually I dont swear to much in my dreams but this time I did it was insane!...I hope it dosent offend at all  ::?: 






> Oh what a sweet (tho terrifying) kitty to share your pain like that!



I love cats in my dreams

They come in one of 2 forms...either a vampire lol or more typically a physical representation of my feeling at the time. They are very informative on how, atleast a part of me is feeling in my life (not that I would go destroying any household objects  :tongue2: )

----------


## raklet

> *Betrayal of My Family*



Uhmm.........Speechless.





> *Rubber Eyebrows*



LOL.  I bet you would look awesome in a pair of spiky green eyebrows.  That dream reminds me of "Kynt and Vyxsin" on the Amazing Race (a show in the US).








> *Floating On The Wind*




These are the dreams that always make up for the crappy ones (like above).

----------


## mark

> Uhmm.........Speechless.



lol yeah err what can I say my dreams have been a little dark latley :Sad: 





> LOL.  I bet you would look awesome in a pair of spiky green eyebrows.  That dream reminds me of "Kynt and Vyxsin" on the Amazing Race (a show in the US).




 ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha thats a funny pic actually not that dissimilar to the dcs in my dream lol

But that program the amazing race was great I only saw a few episodes but I really liked it  :smiley: 





> These are the dreams that always make up for the crappy ones (like above).



yeah lol its nice to have one that does not involve the mutilation of drem girlfriends or the betralyal and/or death of family members

----------


## Sara

OH, I can so well imagine the feeling you had when you found out your whole family was betraying you! I've had dreams like that too, in which I was so angry with my mother and/or sister! And that feeling usually lasts the whole day, even though I know it was 'just a dream'... 
Do you have any idea where this dream came from?

Luckily you had a nice flying dream to make you feel better... Flying is always great, lucid or not  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, that Betrayal dream was harsh, and over stupid replacable books too.... wow, that must have sucked. I think your dreams need happy pills, not you, just your dreams

But hehehe, "Knyt and Vyxsin" totally suit that image.

----------


## mark

were it came from...im not entirely sure maybe its just my unresolved trust issues

Im not entirely sure to be honest all I know for sire is that cats are often the dream representations of how im feeling at the in my life...I wil lhave to think about and get back to you  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Wow, that Betrayal dream was harsh, and over stupid replacable books too.... wow, that must have sucked. I think your dreams need happy pills, not you, just your dreams
> 
> But hehehe, "Knyt and Vyxsin" totally suit that image.



ha ha yeah lucidbulb you are totaly correct I could certainly use some happy pills for my dreams they have been insane latley!  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha yeah lucidbulb you are totaly correct I could certainly use some happy pills for my dreams they have been insane latley!



Insane ones are OK.  Just keep the dull ones away. ::zzz::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I had a trainning day today at work and it was a relativley small group of people. As a ice breaker our trainer asked us to write something unusual about our selves on a piece of paper, fold it up, place it in a cup and we were to randomly pick one out then try to guess whos it was.
> 
> I put on mine about lucid dreaming. when it came out dam it was the strangest reaction! people did not react well lol like I was insane or something, I tried to explain to them what it was but they though either I was imagining things, or not asleep and people said it was wierd 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has any experience with anyones reaction to LDing and if so what were they?



Wow what a dull, unimaginative group of people. I've been waiting for something like that to happen (for a year or so now) to be in a group or something that doesn't know each other and we have to share our hobbies, I've been wishing that would happen so I could say "lucid dreaming". Maybe that wouldn't be such a good thing. 






> *Betrayal of My Family*
> Im in my room kneeling on the floor crying banging and punching my bed at the betrayal of my family. There is a cat in my room that was standing on my back and suddenly sharing my anger it goes insane and starts tearing the hell out of my curtains.



Wow the cat was an extension of your anger; that is pretty weird and cool. Bad dream tho. :Sad: 





> *Rubber Eyebrows*
> 
> Im standing there with kevin and shaun and a shop assistant ask me if he can help. He shows me a table filled with sets of coloured rubber eyebrows.
> 
> I almost decide on buying a pair of top of the range spikey dark green ones but I decide they look silly and I leave the shop.



You know, I have to say I don't think I've ever seen fake eyebrows, except ones attached to glasses, a big nose, and a mustache.





> *Floating On The Wind*
> 
> Im unsure if this was a lucid or not, it felt like it may have been but I cant say for sure that I remember dreaming plus I was kind of caught up in the storey
> 
> Im walking fast down a street next to a wall that has alot of trees on the other side. Its windy and I guess its autumn because there are leaves blowing around in the strong wind and its kind of cold.
> 
> I am walking faster now and I hop in the air and im blown a little way along the street, again I hop and I float further and slightly higher. I fly up kicking off the wall and im blown up over the trees by the cold wind, im high above a green field and a school.
> 
> Im gliding back to earth being blown by the wind feeling increadibly free, excited and exstaticly happy being blown round head over heels by the wind and I land back on the street and it starts to rain....



That is cool, I love that dream. That's kind of what I am using as a reality check these days. I wish I would have a dream like that.

----------


## mark

> Wow what a dull, unimaginative group of people. I've been waiting for something like that to happen (for a year or so now) to be in a group or something that doesn't know each other and we have to share our hobbies, I've been wishing that would happen so I could say "lucid dreaming". Maybe that wouldn't be such a good thing.



 you know its strange I dont know why people have such bad reactions to it I mean they believe in ghosts, those psychic mediums, angels, even religion but they are so utterly against LDing its strange.

To be honest MB I would say give it a go I would place a bet that americans are way more open minded the the residence of Newcastle...dam I mean there are some here who think wearing a coat makes you gay  ::roll:: 






> Wow the cat was an extension of your anger; that is pretty weird and cool. Bad dream tho.



ha ha yeah I love cats in my dream they usually are related to my feeling at the time





> You know, I have to say I don't think I've ever seen fake eyebrows, except ones attached to glasses, a big nose, and a mustache.



yeah that was one weird dream lol 





> That is cool, I love that dream. That's kind of what I am using as a reality check these days. I wish I would have a dream like that.



it was a great dream I so love the feeling of flying round its so utterly freeing  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*23 November 2007*

Last night I had a good sleep with a fair few dreams recorded. Due to my crappy writing and tiredness I lost a small lucid...I think anyway

*fragments*

- Im sitting explaining to a bunch of people what it is to be lucid, they look sceptical
- its just like this I tell them, exactly like this
*
Undercover*

Im in a room sitting at a table next to one of my friends, im drawing and 3 blokes come up to me and the leader says "You draw things well, could you draw the plans for a basic detonation device?".

I draw a battery with a wire coming off leading to a basic switch attached to a clock (which will give the pulling action to close the switch and allow the current through) the wire continues and enters a small tank filled with petrol or some other fuel. 

The leader says its good then asks my friend if he managed to get the plastic explosives, I look at him thinking dam what the hell have I done. The leader takes my right hand and starts measuring my fingers. He then puts my finger in his mouth and says he can bite through my bone and remove my finger.

He tries but he has no idea who he is dealing with and I reach my hand up and grab him by the throat so fast everything else seems frozen in time. I lift him off the ground with no effort at all and bat the others away with such force they are knocked unconsious by the impact with the walls across the room.

Getting rid of the leader I run at super speed into the next room and see a blond woman who looks like she may be a heroin addict trying to drown another woman. I stop her in much the same way and step back into the hall.

A old cleaner has seen me and he says "Mark??" I tell him "No sir, my name is Clark Kent, its ok I work for the Police"

*Slaughter the Beasts!*

There has been a science experiment that has gone wrong and the Earth is once again filled with dinosaurs! Millions of people have dies and the army decides to fight back.

I am viewing in 3rd person watching a large group of T.Rex standing around and I see a streak flying over head. I realise its a Nuclear missile when it hits the ground. The T.Rex roar as the blinding flash and super heated shock wave burns them to their bones.

Im following a group of ground units and im trying to protect the smaller dinosaurs, we come across a crack in the ground and using a ball of bait the army lure out a small lizard creature and hook it though the head. It squirms alot and is clearly in pain and im utterly depressed at my inability to help the poor creatures.

*Hospital fragments*

Im crossing the road outside my house and I get ran over. My feet and the bottom of my legs are completley crushed, I think on my way to hospital please dont amputate!

I wake up in a hospital bed with one of my legs gone!! NOOOO  ::?: 

*Pet Shop*

I get out of my bed and I really need the toilet so I go through to the bathroom. On my way I notice my mum has cooked a roast dinner and upon entering the bathroom I see that the gravey has been placed into containers and place into the toilet. 

I try to aim my pee between the containers but end up peeing in the gravey ::shock::  then I realise how massive my dick is! I think dam how come I never realised! its huge like comes down to below my knee!  ::shock::  and I think dam im the man  :Oops:  :tongue2: 

Coming back out the bathroom I look out the kitchen window and see a old friend of mine sitting on the roof of the building, He tells me he is doing overtime at work and I look at him strangely, not for being on the roof just that he would want to spend more time were I work...

...Im standing in my mums room looking out the window and I see a tall woman with dark hair wearing black underwear and a massive purple fur coat and I think what the hell is going on as I see more people wear wierd clothing coming down the street.

There is a truck which has deployed a mobile pet shop, there are cages with dogs, cats, rabits, and there are hundreds of guinea pigs on sale for a pound each. I see a massive yeti with white fur doing tricks like handstands and the likes of that stuff. Mum corrects me and tells me its not a yeti its a... (something begining with A but I cant remember)

----------


## Moonbeam

Mark I am seriously LOL at the piss-gravy dream!

That was a good night! Too bad about the lost lucid, but it happens.

The really weird thing to me is...I was trying to find the answer to an A-word last night (see my lucid, already written in my journal)...maybe you dreamed it for me!  It's a trained trick-yeti! 

These dream journals are getting weirder and weirder. ::shock::

----------


## mark

> Mark I am seriously LOL at the piss-gravy dream!
> 
> That was a good night! Too bad about the lost lucid, but it happens.
> 
> The really weird thing to me is...I was trying to find the answer to an A-word last night (see my lucid, already written in my journal)...maybe you dreamed it for me!  It's a trained trick-yeti! 
> 
> These dream journals are getting weirder and weirder.



Just got back from your DJ.......OH MY GOD! 

that is seriously wierd lol I woud have never thought that but given al the mental similarities between the dreams latley its certainly is something to think about  :Uhm: 

lol that gravey dream was a strange on lol I enjoyed it  :smiley:  im glad you did too  ::D:

----------


## raklet

Whizzing in the gravy...looooooool.  Paybacks for your family's betrayal?  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

23 Nov - serious recall Mark.

Amputation sounds awful.

Gravy and a huge penis and a dancing yeti?  Brilliant.

 ::dancingcow::

----------


## mark

> Whizzing in the gravy...looooooool.  Paybacks for your family's betrayal?




lol it was a complete accident but I remember it was kind of funny,  i didnt tell anyone either just left it ha ha ::shock:: 





> 23 Nov - serious recall Mark.
> 
> Amputation sounds awful.
> 
> Gravy and a huge penis and a dancing yeti?  Brilliant.



Thanks man! I usually have rood recall on the weekend....I get to sleep much longer  :tongue2: 

lol yeah my dreams are a little random sometimes what can I say  ::D:

----------


## mark

*Further addition to the dreams of 23 November 2007*

I wanted to put this in because it was wierd experience that I would like some advice on
*
WILD attempt.*


So I got through the SP process fairly quickly and entered HI as follows
I saw a very old computer which was old and a dirty white colour. I was trying to view a website that potentially was dream views.

This picture appeared on what I can only describe as square screen surrounded by blackness.

The Screen changes to my bedroom but its light not dark and im sitting on my bed. I try to enter the dream and for a moment I do and im sitting there in my dream room and I cant believe I have done it but then im forced back out to viewing as a screen. 

This happens 3 more times until my stepdad wakes me up. Has anyone else experienced this? if so how can stay in the dream?


*New goal:*

Im going to be experimenting with dream sharing/walking so if anyone has any dreams with me in them please drop a note on my DJ  :smiley: 

I will update my progress and what I do on my daily updates.

----------


## Caradon

Funny dreams Mark! ::lol::  Don't know how to stay in those WILD's. I've been trying to figure that one out my most of my life lol.

----------


## Sara

You had a very interesting night, Mark!
Being an undercover superman, trying to protect dinosaurs, taking 'revenge' on your family  :wink2:  Very entertaining  :smiley: 

I'm not sure about your WILD part, but it seems like several sort of FA's in a row (you tried to enter the dream while you were already in it, since I guess you were not trying to wild while sitting on your bed, right?).

And if I ever dream about you again, I'll certainly let you know  ::content::

----------


## raklet

> I try to enter the dream and for a moment I do and im sitting there in my dream room and I cant believe I have done it



I think this is instructive if not useful.  This section taken from LaBerge "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" where he discusses WILD and various methods of using WILD to induce dreaming.





> When the imagery becomes a moving, vivid scenario, you should allow yourself to be passively drawn into the dream world. *Do not try to actively enter the dream scene, but instead continue to take a detached interest in the imagery. Let your involvement with what is happening draw you into the dream. But be careful of too much involvement and too little attention. Dont forget that you are dreaming now!*
> Commentary
> Probably the most difficult part of this technique to master is entering the dream at Step 3. The challenge is to develop a delicate vigilance, an unobtrusive observer perspective, from which you let yourself be drawn into the dream. As Paul Tholey has emphasized, *It is not desirable to want actively to enter into the scenery, since such an intention as a rule causes the scenery to disappear.*11  A passive volition similar to that described in the section on autosuggestion in the previous chapter is required: in Tholeys words, Instead of actively wanting to enter into the scenery, the subject should attempt to let himself be carried into it passively.12 A Tibetan teacher advises a similar frame of mind: While delicately observing the mind, lead it gently into the dream state, as though you were leading a child by the hand.

----------


## mark

> Funny dreams Mark! Don't know how to stay in those WILD's. I've been trying to figure that one out my most of my life lol.



ha ha thanks mate  :smiley: 

yeah its a strange thing, there has to be a way in  ::?: 





> You had a very interesting night, Mark!
> Being an undercover superman, trying to protect dinosaurs, taking 'revenge' on your family  Very entertaining 
> 
> I'm not sure about your WILD part, but it seems like several sort of FA's in a row (you tried to enter the dream while you were already in it, since I guess you were not trying to wild while sitting on your bed, right?).
> 
> And if I ever dream about you again, I'll certainly let you know



ha ha yeah it was a good night  ::D: 

they def were not FA's because when I have a FA I dont get any HI like the screen image I had.

Well on the "screen" I was viewing as if sitting up but I was totally aware of lying on my bed.





> I think this is instructive if not useful. This section taken from LaBerge "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" where he discusses WILD and various methods of using WILD to induce dreaming.



That is a great book isnt it. Yeah WILD is something  I have some difficulty with. It may very well be  that I have not got that balance right, maybe a bit more experimentation will help

----------


## mark

*24 November 2007*
Intresting night! It was the first experiment into attempting dream sharing. I spent time before sleeping using MILD but changing my usually statements to involve dream sharing etc.
*
The Search For Moonbeam:
Dream Share Attempt 1
*
My brother is sitting at my new PC adjusting the brightness on the screen, swinging it from the brightest white to the dullest blue. He gets up and leaves my room.

Im lying in bed and my lights are off, im watching a program on the screen. It is a background of white or pale blue maybe? there are 4 objects on the screen that remind me of flowers but rather then having petals they consist of lines of pale yellow that spread and flash bright red then close back to the pale yellow.

The "flowers" oscillate like this for a while and start making a sighing sound like "ahhh" when they open. I start thinking about my plans for dream sharing and influencing dreams. I think "I cant wait to try this out, now all I need is to dream......just like I am now!!"

I do a nose RC and I can still breath! dam I love that feeling and I get out of bed throwing my sheet across the room. I struggle to stand up (I have this problem when it comes to getting out my bed in dreams, its almost like im tired) I think right I have to find Moonbeam!  were could she be? and randomly I know she is at Alton Towers.

I go to leave my room and do one more RC before leaving, I step out onto the passage way and see my brother sitting on his bed looking a little depressed and emitting water out of his body. 

I go through the front room and im really struggling to stand up so I rub my hands together to stabalise my dream I leave and go into the kitchen all the time thinking I have to see moonbeam. Im a little confused as to why im in a kitchen so I close the door behind me and think "when I open this door I will be at alton towers and I will find moonbeam"

Im just about to open the door when I spot out the corner of my eye a christmas tree on the bench. I look at the sparkling red tinsel wraping the tree and the baubles which emit a beautiful red and gold glow.

I turn round and take in the rest of the scene, there is the red tinsel draped everywere  bathing the room in its red glow. I spot a  row of Christmas cards on the bench and pick one up inside it says "Im sorry I hurt you, but you know I will do it again" a little confused I turn back to the door and procede with my plan.

I count to 3 telling my self moonbeam will be on the other side and I take a run and burst through the door into the living room. My mum is sitting there and looks shocked at my behaviour.

*Affraid to Sleep Fragment*

Im in a changing room and im surrounded by people who are all asleep. I want to take a nap but im affraid someone will wake up and see me, which is not good.

*Diamonds and Killer Bears*

Im hunting for diamonds, I already have a few. Im planning on getting some big ones and smuggling them back to England.

I come across a mansion surrounded by a large white wall, the mansion is surrounded by a forest and I have been digging under the wall for Diamonds. My digging has created a small valley and has caused some of the flagstones of the mansion to collapse into it.

A group of small kids come out shouting at us (a person who I dont get on with but is my friend has appeared) they say "you might own the forrest but you dont own the mansion! Plus your destroying out home" My friend and I walk away.

We are arguing when we see a massive bear coming over the hill, he climbs up a old tree to hide and I hide in a hollow trunk that has fallen. The bear sniffs around a bit but goes away.

The kids come back and we start arguing again until taken entirely by suprise the bear tackles my friend from behind . We have pick axes that we are swinging wildly trying to fend it off. The bear takes a run at my friend hits him and he forms a bloody smudge on the ground under the weight of the bear.

The tackle sends his axe spinning into the air which comes back down and impales the bear through the head. Some wierd marsh mallow creature comes along and claims my frinds head which is that of a tiger now.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *24 November 2007*
> I go through the front room and im really struggling to stand up so I rub my hands together to stabalise my dream I leave and go into the kitchen all the time thinking I have to see moonbeam. Im a little confused as to why im in a kitchen so I close the door behind me and think "when I open this door I will be at alton towers and I will find moonbeam"





Aha! That's what you meant! I was in the kitchen too when I got lucid! (Was it kind of messy in there?--maybe it was mine! :wink2: )





> "Im sorry I hurt you, but you know I will do it again" a little confused I turn back to the door and procede with my plan.



 :Eek:  Weird.





> I count to 3 telling my self moonbeam will be on the other side and I take a run and burst through the door into the living room. My mum is sitting there and looks shocked at my behaviour.



 ::shock::  

Hey, contratulations on the lucid--and you remembered already! I usually have to incubate something for a couple weeks at least to remember to do it.





> The bear takes a run at my friend hits him and he forms a bloody smudge on the ground under the weight of the bear.
> 
> The tackle sends his axe spinning into the air which comes back down and impales the bear through the head. Some wierd marsh mallow creature comes along and claims my frinds head which is that of a tiger now.





Animal attack! Bears and marshmallow creatures!

----------


## Sara

Congrats on the lucid! I love the way you were thinking about the task you planned to do in your dream and found out you were already dreaming  :smiley: 
I think it's great that you can remember your task so easily when dreaming, do you have some tips on how you achieve this?

And does it really feel good to do a nose RC? I always forget to do RCs when I'm dreaming, even though I do them a lot during the day  :Sad:  I just 'know' I'm dreaming, but it sounds so cool to try these RCs  :smiley: 





> I spot a row of Christmas cards on the bench and pick one up inside it says "Im sorry I hurt you, but you know I will do it again"



That's not a very nice christmas card... Can't help but think it might be from your brother... 

Great adventure about the diamond hunting and the attack of the bear!

----------


## mark

> Aha! That's what you meant! I was in the kitchen too when I got lucid! (Was it kind of messy in there?--maybe it was mine!)



yeah its not the best of similarities but meh its one all the same lol

I cant be sure if it was messy at all everthing was covered in christmas stuff...but it may have been. Things were diffrent from my own house thats all I know for sure



> Weird.





ha yeah your telling me. I wonder what it meant....thats you que burned up ha ha  :tongue2: 





> Hey, contratulations on the lucid--and you remembered already! I usually have to incubate something for a couple weeks at least to remember to do it.





sometimes I do need to incubate alot sometimes not...im not sure why lol

I dont think I thought through my experiment to well though. I know from looking at PJ's DJ that you and PJ are using that mattie DC to transfer messages. I will maybe try to find him also.

What else are you's doing in your experiments if you dont mind telling me that is....I would love to be in on it.





> Animal attack! Bears and marshmallow creatures!



ha ha I guess I have been reading caradons DJ to much lol....and dont ask about the marshmallow creature im confused as anything were that came from  :Uhm:

----------


## mark

> Congrats on the lucid! I love the way you were thinking about the task you planned to do in your dream and found out you were already dreaming 
> I think it's great that you can remember your task so easily when dreaming, do you have some tips on how you achieve this?
> 
> And does it really feel good to do a nose RC? I always forget to do RCs when I'm dreaming, even though I do them a lot during the day  I just 'know' I'm dreaming, but it sounds so cool to try these RCs 
> 
> 
> That's not a very nice christmas card... Can't help but think it might be from your brother... 
> 
> Great adventure about the diamond hunting and the attack of the bear!



Its a really strange experience to do a RC especially the nose one! I like it cos its so unusual, another good one is putting your finger through your hand which is strange. Give it a try next time your lucid.

tips hmm all I do is when I get the idea or plan or what ever is to think about it for a while, plan my actions or try to get excited about it. Then in bed I use a variation on MILD to get it in my head. Just adding things like tonight I will remember to (insert task)....thats about it really

ha ha my brother is very nice really just sometimes in my dreams he is not.

----------


## The Cusp

I wish I  had your control over dreams.  You set out to find Moonbeam in your dream, and you actually remember to try it that very night.  Very impressive.   I wanted to try to find DV members as well last night, but no such luck... :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> *24 November 2007*
> *Diamonds and Killer Bears*
> 
> Im hunting for diamonds, I already have a few. Im planning on getting some big ones and smuggling them back to England.
> 
> I come across a mansion surrounded by a large white wall, the mansion is surrounded by a forest and I have been digging under the wall for Diamonds. My digging has created a small valley and has caused some of the flagstones of the mansion to collapse into it.
> 
> A group of small kids come out shouting at us (a person who I dont get on with but is my friend has appeared) they say "you might own the forrest but you dont own the mansion! Plus your destroying out home" My friend and I walk away.
> 
> ...



Love it.  Especially the wacky ending.

It suggests inner conflict between "friend" and "bear", whatever parts of you these represent.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I cant be sure if it was messy at all everthing was covered in christmas stuff...but it may have been. Things were diffrent from my own house thats all I know for sure



Nope, not my kitchen, darn.  :wink2: 





> What else are you's doing in your experiments if you dont mind telling me that is....I would love to be in on it.





Let's see; we are trying to contact each other directly, or else use a DC to transfer a message (which we will tell to a third person to verify, if we manage to do it).  We have managed to bring up DC's who claimed to be the same person, after we called their name.  Now pj has given me some words to try and find the meaning of; I thought I should avoid saying it in my dream journal (the "A" word), but really I guess I should have avoided saying the definition instead of the word itself.  He will give you the words, and a list of other things, to try too, if you want to.  PM him.

----------


## Caradon

Good job on the Lucid Mark! I liked the card you read. and it was funny when you crashed through the door hoping to find Moonbeam. But it was your mom wondering what you were doing. ::lol:: 

The bear dream was great! I loved how your friend got squished underneath it. And the axe came down and killed the bear lol.

----------


## Caradon

> Good job on the Lucid Mark! I liked the card you read. and it was funny when you crashed through the door hoping to find Moonbeam. But it was your mom wondering what you were doing.
> 
> The bear dream was great! I loved how your friend got squished underneath it. And the axe came down and killed the bear lol.



Just read your scary dream. pretty wild, I liked it! :smiley: 

Lol! I just quoted myself instead of edited! Oh well.

----------


## raklet

Wow, I am gone for one day and come back to a dozen postings.  I like imagining the look on your moms face when you come crashing through the door.  That made me chuckle.

----------


## mark

> Good job on the Lucid Mark! I liked the card you read. and it was funny when you crashed through the door hoping to find Moonbeam. But it was your mom wondering what you were doing.
> 
> The bear dream was great! I loved how your friend got squished underneath it. And the axe came down and killed the bear lol.



lol it seems my DCs often look at me like im weird when I try to do stuff like that  :smiley: 

lol the bear dream....it was mad! I wonder if it may have been influenced by your picture hmmm





> Just read your scary dream. pretty wild, I liked it!
> 
> Lol! I just quoted myself instead of edited! Oh well.



lol that dream was the scariest thing I have seen for ages! as far as vampirised things go the girlfriend was the worst  ::roll:: 





> Wow, I am gone for one day and come back to a dozen postings. I like imagining the look on your moms face when you come crashing through the door. That made me chuckle.



ha ha woohoo bring on the posts!  ::D: 

lol yeah it was funny, its strange how dcs look at me when I fail with my tasks lol

----------


## mark

*25 November 2007*

Only one dream recalled which was totally random and all over the place so sorry if it doesnt make much sense.

*Navy Ships and Sex Change Pills*

Im at my auntie S's house with my brother we are watching a horror movie. The movie is based on football and the 2 goal keepers are large see through worm monsters of some sort.

The movie finishes and I sail round the TV, the floor is suddenly a minature ocean and im commanding a steam boat. My brother is in a small submarine and he sails past me narrowly avoiding a collision..

Dream shifts and im standing by the river my auntie S is back and she is sailing up the river on a Navy Frigate which im now aboard. The boat starts to sink and im picked up by a hellicopter.

Flying over the city I see a bunch of chavs steeling inflatable balls from  a back yard and jumping over fences to make their escape. Im utterly disgusted by the scum!....

Dream shifts and im on the metro I switch trains and meet some friends, a man who I dont know and a girl called Minu. She is a Asian girl and very pretty. We get off at a station and for charity Minu is gonna take a sex change pill. She is trying to collect donations for it and someone tries to get me to take one.

----------


## Burned up

Navy Ships and Sex Change Pills

Interpretation - you are a very mixed up person. ::laughhard::  ::laughhard::  ::laughhard::

----------


## Sara

> Only one dream recalled which was totally random and all over the place so sorry if it doesnt make much sense.
> 
> *Navy Ships and Sex Change Pills*



Hahaha, didn't make sense at all, but funny to read though  :smiley: 
Much like my dream last night (which I didn't write down because it was just too chaotic, some things were too unreal to find words to describe them).

Interesting that you dreamt of the sex change pills. Got the 'task of the month' on your mind?

----------


## Moonbeam

> We get off at a station and for charity Minu is gonna take a sex change pill. She is trying to collect donations for it and someone tries to get me to take one.







> Navy Ships and Sex Change Pills
> 
> Interpretation - you are a very mixed up person.



No!! His brain was trying to get him to do the lucid task!!

----------


## raklet

You've all got it wrong.  He wants to become his brother's girlfriend so that he can betray his brother like his brother has done to him!   :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> You've all got it wrong. He wants to become his brother's girlfriend so that he can betray his brother like his brother has done to him!



Mark!  I'm surprised at you!  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

I can just picture people sneaking into a yard. Looking around to see if anyone is watching. Then grabbing all the inflatable balls they can carry. Then jumping over fences to get away. Man that cracks me up for some reason!

Yeah, I put the bear in my signature because bear attacks used to be the most common attack dreams I had. Now I get just about everything attacking me. Now it's giant spiders lol. But I'm finally recognizing them as dreamsigns, so hopefully I get attacked every night. :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> You've all got it wrong.  He wants to become his brother's girlfriend so that he can betray his brother like his brother has done to him!



Ah yes. That must be it.  Should've spotted that  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Navy Ships and Sex Change Pills
> 
> Interpretation - you are a very mixed up person.



 ::roll::  took you this long to realise? lol  :tongue2:  just kidding......or am I  ::?:  maybe I have cracked? lol





> Hahaha, didn't make sense at all, but funny to read though 
> Much like my dream last night (which I didn't write down because it was just too chaotic, some things were too unreal to find words to describe them).
> 
> Interesting that you dreamt of the sex change pills. Got the 'task of the month' on your mind?



lol it was random as owt wasnt it lol. Yeah that task has been on my mind I so much want to complete one





> No!! His brain was trying to get him to do the lucid task!!



yes and as per moonbeam I completely ignored it  :Bang head:  lol





> You've all got it wrong. He wants to become his brother's girlfriend so that he can betray his brother like his brother has done to him!



 :paranoid:  oh no I have been found out! lol

I think it was just the task playing on my mind that dream with my brother didnt affect me to much  ::D: 





> Mark!  I'm surprised at you!



 ::cry::  ....lol  :wink2:  :tongue2: 





> I can just picture people sneaking into a yard. Looking around to see if anyone is watching. Then grabbing all the inflatable balls they can carry. Then jumping over fences to get away. Man that cracks me up for some reason!
> 
> Yeah, I put the bear in my signature because bear attacks used to be the most common attack dreams I had. Now I get just about everything attacking me. Now it's giant spiders lol. But I'm finally recognizing them as dreamsigns, so hopefully I get attacked every night.



ha ha yeah it was like they were on some covert mission or something....what suprised me was how much my hatred of them played out in my dream 

lol that spider dream was mad, kind of freaky...I got attacked to last night bye monkeys....and not big scary ones but those little ones that look sweet  ::roll::   :Oops: 





> Ah yes. That must be it.  Should've spotted that



 ::roll::  

dam it raklet look what you started ha ha ha  ::D:   :tongue2: 

*runs off and hides in the corner  :Oops: *

----------


## mark

*26 November 2007*

Good night! long lucid which was very intresting and suprise suprise more sex lol

*Road Side Sex*

Im by a main road next to a fence, im lying on a stretch of grass with a blond lady. Im im running my hands along her body and kissing her at the base of her neck.

My brother is standing there and he is telling me that this is all wrong and that I shouldnt be doning this...it doesnt seem right.

I am having sex with her whilst at the same time giving her oral (lol what can I say I guess I must be fairly flexable in my dreams lol)
*
Mad Monkeys and Mattie*



Im lying on my bed stroking the monkey ( ::shock::  lol that could be the butt of a few jokes ha ha) as if it were a cat, its lying there nicely and is cuddling upto me and I think its very cute. Suddenly it starts to get a little bit angry.

I try to calm it down but it starts shouting and coming at me I push it away, gently at first, but it starts trying to claw me and bite me so I throw the thing out into the passage. It gets up fast and comes speeding towards me and I know it just wants to sink its teeth into me. 

It comes bursting into the room and im really scarred now so I run out of my room into my brothers room and close the door behind me. D (ex girlfriend) is there also scared. Im trying so hard to keep the door closed but the thing is so strong and its getting in.

It screams at me bearing its teeth as it bursts in, I kick it as hard as I can and it backs off a little before getting even more enraged! im sitting on the floor as it comes at me, im terrified and I semi wake up (dream goes black and i can feel my body totally paralised and struggle to protect my face before the dream is back)

Its only a dream I think more out hope then realisation as it comes at me bearing its teeth (blackness once again and awareness of my body).

Im outstide and I have trapped the thing inside the house D tells me to turn around and as I do I see many more of the monkeys, but im not affraid see its all a dream and I know so now. I scoop D into my arms and stepping on the low wall next to me I spring into the air accompanied but the gasp of shock by D and that wierd weightless feeling.

Utterly thrilled by lucidity once again I fly down the street past thick tree trunks and parked cars. I think right I need people, I speed my flight up and land next to a bunch of people. I shout to the group "are any of you mattie?" one man looks at me like im strange but another seems a little suprised to hear me shout his name.

It has to be him I know it and when he stroles through a door I ask shaun who is also there to put a good word in for me. Shaun walks over wispers a little then mattie says "This young man says your mint!" and I follow him into the corridor.

I rub my hands together to ensure that I stay in the dream he asks "what is it?" I say "are you mattie?" to which he replies yes. "do you know PJ" I ask, and at the mention of his name he looks a little suspicious but eventually says yes. "he gave you a message to give to....." he interupts "moonbeam" and finishes my sentance.

He starts to walk away from me fast and I follow asking "could you tell me what it is?" still walking he says "errrm I will have to ask him if its ok or get him" for a second I freeze and think he is gonna bring PJ here and for a moment im very excited. He rounds a corner and I run after him "see I have gotten involved in this experiment..." I trail off because I know im not gonna get anywere with it, he is not listening this time and I say thank you to him.

I rub my hands together again and push through some double doors onto a shaded balcony. I hear the TV say something about a Island on the florida keyes, maybe a storm or something? I look at the small sand islands and the crystal clear, saphire water and think how beautiful it is.

I see a blond woman sun bathing on the ground and she is eating wine gums, I eat one to and it tastes so sweet. Im standing over her when she smiles at me but I drop one of my wine gums onto her chest and she stops smiling. I think "wow.... smooth mark"

----------


## Sara

And another animal attack dream... It's funny to see how much influence other people's dreams have  :smiley: 

Nice lucid, Mark!
I love to read how you are so good at remembering your tasks in your dream. I hope I can do that too, one fine day...

----------


## Burned up

> *26 November 2007*
> 
> Good night! long lucid which was very intresting and suprise suprise more sex lol
> 
> *Road Side Sex*
> 
> Im by a main road next to a fence, im lying on a stretch of grass with a blond lady. Im im running my hands along her body and kissing her at the base of her neck.
> 
> My brother is standing there and he is telling me that this is all wrong and that I shouldnt be doning this...it doesnt seem right.
> ...



Sounds like you were having fun anyway.





> *
> Mad Monkeys and Mattie*
> 
> Im lying on my bed stroking the monkey



Dogging and now monkeys.  Very bestial.  Am I going to regret reading the rest of this?   :smiley: 

Your dreams are always so detailed and much more fun than mine.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I am having sex with her whilst at the same time giving her oral (lol what can I say I guess I must be fairly flexable in my dreams lol)



 ::shock:: I guess sooo...





> I rub my hands together to ensure that I stay in the dream he asks "what is it?" I say "are you mattie?" to which he replies yes. "do you know PJ" I ask, and at the mention of his name he looks a little suspicious but eventually says yes. "he gave you a message to give to....." he interupts "moonbeam" and finishes my sentance.



 ::bowdown:: Wow, you are so fast!  You really have a talent for this, mark.  I bet you could think of any task that you want to and accomplish it.

----------


## raklet

Awesome job on the dream.  Too bad Mattie was playing shy.  Maybe next time.  I find myself hanging on every post to see how your experiment pans out.

----------


## Caradon

Good job Mark!

Man I laughed so hard at that monkey attack! I could really Picture it.
I think maybe I cursed you, Now every time you see an animal in your dreams you may automatically worry if it will attack. And so it will. 
But if you can keep getting Lucid because of it, I guess it's a blessing and not a curse. :smiley:

----------


## mark

> And another animal attack dream... It's funny to see how much influence other people's dreams have 
> 
> Nice lucid, Mark!
> I love to read how you are so good at remembering your tasks in your dream. I hope I can do that too, one fine day...



ha ha yeah caradons insane animals have made a impact on my dreams lol I dont think I will ever see a dream animal the same way lol

Thanks for the compliment but your the one who has completed the task  ::D:  I would say your better at them then me





> Sounds like you were having fun anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogging and now monkeys.  Very bestial.  Am I going to regret reading the rest of this?  
> 
> Your dreams are always so detailed and much more fun than mine.



ha ha yeah you could say I was having fun  for sure lol  :tongue2: 

lol surely you should expect nothing more then filth from me by now burned up ha ha  :tongue2: 

nah mate I wouldnt say my dreams are any more or less fun then yours and as for detail thats because I write as much as possible down after waking and not just notes but the whole story. plus  I obsess over dreams  :smiley: 






> Wow, you are so fast! You really have a talent for this, mark. I bet you could think of any task that you want to and accomplish it.



thanks mb but although I am quite fast at getting the task into my dreams im not good a accomplishing them sadly....for example I have failed 7 I think attempts at the tasks, mattie never gave me the answer and whenever I have tried to find anyone they are not there with exception to once.

so fingers crossed for next time lol





> Awesome job on the dream. Too bad Mattie was playing shy. Maybe next time. I find myself hanging on every post to see how your experiment pans out.



Thanks mate  ::D:  although I think you maybe disappointed with my next post lol





> Good job Mark!
> 
> Man I laughed so hard at that monkey attack! I could really Picture it.
> I think maybe I cursed you, Now every time you see an animal in your dreams you may automatically worry if it will attack. And so it will. 
> But if you can keep getting Lucid because of it, I guess it's a blessing and not a curse.



lol yeah animals are not the same now ha ha not complaining though they def make for interesting reading lol and well attack dreams are always funny to read lol

Man if it helps with getting lucid I owe you alot!

----------


## mark

*27 November 2007*

Not a good night for dreams. I only remembered a few fragments this morning which I never wrote down and so I only have a very tiny bit of recall.

*Fragments*

-There is something that emits a eerie silvery light ....maybe a woman?

- more sex I think although I dont know for sure

----------


## Burned up

> *27 November 2007*
> 
> Not a good night for dreams. I only remembered a few fragments this morning which I never wrote down and so I only have a very tiny bit of recall.
> 
> *Fragments*
> 
> -There is something that emits a eerie silvery light ....maybe a woman?



Undoubtedly.





> - more sex I think although I dont know for sure



But being a betting man...

----------


## The Cusp

Don't let the DCs jerk you around like that.  You may have to be more forceful in extracting your information.  Maybe a little torture is in order.

----------


## Sara

> Originally Posted by sara
> 
> And another animal attack dream... It's funny to see how much influence other people's dreams have
> 
> Nice lucid, Mark!
> I love to read how you are so good at remembering your tasks in your dream. I hope I can do that too, one fine day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I wrote that post BEFORE I had my dream about the task-of-the-month, so I guess my wishful thinking helped a lot!

And hereby, I hope I have only friendly animals in my dreams, cause I don't like them to attack me...

----------


## mark

quote=Burned up;596096]Undoubtedly.

But being a betting man...[/quote]

ha ha and also being a betting man I would say you would have won lol





> Don't let the DCs jerk you around like that. You may have to be more forceful in extracting your information. Maybe a little torture is in order.




ha ha I will bear that in mind lol!  ::lol:: 





> Haha, I wrote that post BEFORE I had my dream about the task-of-the-month, so I guess my wishful thinking helped a lot!
> 
> And hereby, I hope I have only friendly animals in my dreams, cause I don't like them to attack me...



lol fair enough I still think you should give yourself more credit for completing that task especially since you are quite new here.

meh let the animals come lol I will show them what they are getting involved with ha ha  :Cool:

----------


## mark

*28 November 2007*

Wooohoooo got some recall back....no lucids though 

*DV Posting*

Im on DV and im posting a dream I had in a thread that is not mine but communal, its filled with everyones posts to the point were its a random jumble.

I post a dream in which I have gotten special powers really quickly rather then over time which is unusual. Moonbeam replies with a welcome to DV message and caradon or cusp tells me that I should go to the best place to get powers  called wizagamot? (the organization from harry potter) he tells me its a dream land were you can pick up powers very fast.

*Upset Parents
*
Im helping mum and kevin lift boxes down from a shelf, they are really heavy. Kevin is not helping just standing there...

dream shifts and I recieve some medal for helping old people?...

...My mum suddenly gets upset because when she moved a box she finds Christmas presents from her to kevin from a few years back that he couldn't be bothered to open she start to cry whilst kevin gives some stupid excuse

*Dubai*

Im on a metro in dubai and im using my Iphone to surf the net, im sitting next to a large group of American tourists who are chatting about something that makes no sense to me.

I change to a monorail system and I meet N (my ex girlfriend D's mum) on the monorail. Im going for a thai meal with her, it turns out the restraunt is open to 9.30 pm which for some reason I find really really strange.

I get a call from D asking if there is someone else? she says I am meant to be meeting her dont I care? I tell her that im wearing a suit of course I care. 

I meet her mum.

*Dragon ball Z Game*

Im playing a computer game were there is four character on screen, Im goku and im getting beaten all over but I transform to a SSJ 3 and start beating them all over.

----------


## bro

> *28 November 2007*
> *DV Posting*
> 
> Im on DV and im posting a dream I had in a thread that is not mine but communal, its filled with everyones posts to the point were its a random jumble.
> 
> I post a dream in which I have gotten special powers really quickly rather then over time which is unusual. Moonbeam replies with a welcome to DV message and caradon or cusp tells me that I should go to the best place to get powers  called wizagamot? (the organization from harry potter) he tells me its a dream land were you can pick up powers very fast.
> 
> *Dubai*
> 
> ...



Hehe..it looks like the internets and DV dream journal sub-forum AND Harry potter are having an effect on your dreams!  :wink2:  "Welcome to DV" hahaha!...oh boy, a nightmare..to be newbie again  :Sad:  Your American Tourist comment..hehe, that made me laugh. 

I'm glad you got your recall back..we all get the ups and downs but i'm sure you'll get some lucids back soon.

----------


## raklet

> I change to a monorail system and I meet N (my ex girlfriend D's mum) on the monorail.



So what's the whole "D" story?  I see her mentioned frequently in your dreams, but being an ex-girlfriend, I'd think she'd disappear from your dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> So what's the whole "D" story? I see her mentioned frequently in your dreams, but being an ex-girlfriend, I'd think she'd disappear from your dreams.



 
(eavesdrops....)

----------


## mark

> So what's the whole "D" story?  I see her mentioned frequently in your dreams, but being an ex-girlfriend, I'd think she'd disappear from your dreams.







> (eavesdrops....)



hmmm its a good question really, I hardly ever think about her during waking life....I just dont know for sure why I still dream about her I mean I have been away from her for nearly 2 years now  ::roll:: 

My theories are these

1, I hardly ever dream of people from my recent experiences its often people who I have spent alot of time with or people who are from my past. For example I dream of my mum, brother, kevin all the time and next in line (in terms of who I have spent the most time with) would be D

2. I have had a few girlfriends but she is the only one I would consider a long term relationship out of them all I was with her for 3 and a half years so that could be part of the reason

3. She was fairly shitty towards the end of our relationship so maybe the insecurities I have from that still exist in my subconscious, its usually why im arguing with her or something in my dreams.

4. It could also be that I talk to her every now and then 

or maybe its all of them I cant say for sure. I just wish she would piss off from my dreams lol :tongue2:

----------


## bro

I know the feeling Mark...I have rather unplesant reoccuring dream themes as well...I don't think time really makes that much of a difference, significant or painful things tend to kinda sit there...somewhere deep inside, and apparently emerging as dreams :/..usually though, you can find ways to deal with them. Perhaps in your next lucid you can take some kind of concious action to "push" her out? It might very well work. Anyway, I wish you luck with getting "D" out of your dreams...

PS- Dream of me, we'll have a wild dream party, no "D" invited  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*29 November 2007*

DAMIT!!! im annoyed, last nights dreams were utterly random but I had a lot of detail on them only to find that upon waking I never wrote anything down.

*Fragments
*
-A rope bridge with wooden slats stretching across from cliff to cliff, the sea is very rough and far below. I cross and enter a small cave were I do something with something? 

- Alan my cousin is fighting something maybe a old man?

- a blond girl with curly hair

*FA*

I had a FA in which I clearly remember writing down my dreams. (maybe thats why they seemed so random and total non sense when I was writing them)

----------


## mark

> I know the feeling Mark...I have rather unplesant reoccuring dream themes as well...I don't think time really makes that much of a difference, significant or painful things tend to kinda sit there...somewhere deep inside, and apparently emerging as dreams :/..usually though, you can find ways to deal with them. Perhaps in your next lucid you can take some kind of concious action to "push" her out? It might very well work. Anyway, I wish you luck with getting "D" out of your dreams...
> 
> PS- Dream of me, we'll have a wild dream party, no "D" invited



cheers man I will def try that next time!  :smiley: 

yeah there are still things which im worried about being buried deep in my sub conscious and im almost tempted to try and find them in my lucid dreams in order to try and fix myself but its kind of scary! the last time I tried that it made me depressed for a little while  ::?: 

 ::cheers::  bring on that party like!  :boogie:

----------


## bro

> the last time I tried that it made me depressed for a little while



Yeh..I know what you mean..





> bring on that party like!



Oh I will! and so will you! From now on happy party dreams (and perhaps sex?) (not with me!) hahah Just come and get me lucid..it's as simple as that  :wink2:  I'll do my best to find you in my next LD..hehe, can't wait.

Those FA's you say you had..i've had those to and they can be so realistic it's really hard to tell if you recorded them or not! 

I've forgotten many a dream because of that Ironically...not actually recording them, hehe.

The fragments are good starts..maybe the rest will come back, but maybe not..i'm sure you'll have more luck soon...The wooden bridge/slat dream was very visual, seriously..I can see that almost in my mind's eye...I like it.

----------


## raklet

Thanks for sharing such a personal side of you, Mark.  Sorry if I made life more difficult by asking you to dredge up old memories.  

I like bro's idea.  Find "D" and kick her out.  I read a post by someone that was constantly chased by an army of people that didn't want him lucid dreaming.  He couldn't ever enjoy his dreams because he was constantly fighting them or running away from them.  Then he decided to make friends with them or beat their leader and become the new boss or something like that.  Anyway, they never bothered him again after that.

Cheers mate, you're a good man.

----------


## mark

> Yeh..I know what you mean..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I will! and so will you! From now on happy party dreams (and perhaps sex?) (not with me!) hahah Just come and get me lucid..it's as simple as that  I'll do my best to find you in my next LD..hehe, can't wait.
> 
> Those FA's you say you had..i've had those to and they can be so realistic it's really hard to tell if you recorded them or not! 
> 
> I've forgotten many a dream because of that Ironically...not actually recording them, hehe.
> ...



ha ha yeah def bring on the party...although there is loads of sex in here already lol meh a little more cant hurt ha ha

yeah FAs are a bitch at times! lol its funny how you can dream of recording dreams but its well annoying when you wake up they are not there!

yeah my dreams are often very visual, I really like it when they are because I can see some really great stuff at times,






> Thanks for sharing such a personal side of you, Mark. Sorry if I made life more difficult by asking you to dredge up old memories. 
> 
> I like bro's idea. Find "D" and kick her out. I read a post by someone that was constantly chased by an army of people that didn't want him lucid dreaming. He couldn't ever enjoy his dreams because he was constantly fighting them or running away from them. Then he decided to make friends with them or beat their leader and become the new boss or something like that. Anyway, they never bothered him again after that.
> 
> Cheers mate, you're a good man.



lol mate I could have gotten alot more personal then that but I dont like to because people think im being self defeatist or think im after sympathy etc

dont worry about stirring up memories lol I have much worse ones  ::roll::  its probs why my dreams are totally screwed up at times  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> hmmm its a good question really, I hardly ever think about her during waking life....I just dont know for sure why I still dream about her I mean I have been away from her for nearly 2 years now



Maybe Burned up would have a good idea about that.  Maybe if you knew the reason the dreams would stop.





> I had a FA in which I clearly remember writing down my dreams. (maybe thats why they seemed so random and total non sense when I was writing them)



I hate when I do that!  But sometimes it helps me remember them better, if the FA is right before I really get up.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, don't feel bad! When I was 18 I had a girl friend I was so in love with I still dream about her sometimes. And I'm 36 now! We did get back together for a while when I was in my 20's. But I think, that just made it worse.

Pretty lame I know lol.
Actually, in my dreams, I think she just represents that emotion. Because I never really felt that strongly about anyone else. So, when ever I dream about love she shows up.

----------


## mark

> Maybe Burned up would have a good idea about that.  Maybe if you knew the reason the dreams would stop.



 Maybe he would I think your probs right. 






> I hate when I do that!  But sometimes it helps me remember them better, if the FA is right before I really get up.



Dam FA's! I had 2 more last night! I wish I was like you then if they help you to remember 





> Hey, don't feel bad! When I was 18 I had a girl friend I was so in love with I still dream about her sometimes. And I'm 36 now! We did get back together for a while when I was in my 20's. But I think, that just made it worse.
> 
> Pretty lame I know lol.
> Actually, in my dreams, I think she just represents that emotion. Because I never really felt that strongly about anyone else. So, when ever I dream about love she shows up.



hey man thanks for sharing that  :smiley: 

I dont think its lame at all

im under the impression that those first few girlfriends we care so much for kind of destroy the purity of the feeling lol in the sense that you cant go into future relationships with that sense of innocence. So when you she she represents that emotion I would think thats very good reasoning

or maybe im being a little dramatic! or maybe I think that because im young and havent found someone I can really love lol who knows

----------


## mark

*30 November 2007*

Right well last night was mixed for dreams, I had great recall but was hounded by FA's  so the first 2 dreams are a little disjointed and vague, I was also a little frustrated by my last lucid lol

*Mobius* 

Im in the office of my previous work and im so utterly bored to the point were I cant do any work. My boss asks me for some form, she says she needs it now and that its very important. I search my desk and I cant find it at all! I panic massively....

...I know its a dream (I cant remember how I got lucid and im still kind of engrossed in the story) Im walking down some stairs maybe coming out of work and going home?, I decide to try and use the Mobius Continuum (from a book im reading, the continuum is a space between dimensions accessed via mathematics) I arrange the formula across my vision, they evolve into things (symbols, algebra etc) I wouldnt even recognize but the "door" does not form....

I continue down the stairs and emerge into a train station, it is absolutly packed with people and I notice a beautiful girl with dark curly hair that has blond streaks through it she is wearing a floaty short dress

*Office Argument*

Im in a office and there is a full on shouting argument going on, im shouting at the top of my voice at my senior manager V. She says something to me that is very personal but im not sure what.

S (a old friend of mine, but no longer due to the lies of another friend) steps in and tells me im a absolute dick and everyone hates me. I sit there at my desk depressed but very angry.

*FA's*

I have a 2 of them one after each dream so I cant remember alot of detail with the above dreams.

*Stranger*

Im going to work and im sitting on the metro reading a book. The book im reading is filled with horoscope sections from the metro newspaper (just a free  paper that is on the trains all the time).

A girl who at first is Asian sits opposite me and looks over the top of the book at what im reading, I am a little shocked at this but continue reading. She says "what you reading mark?" totally confused I look up and she has changed to some random person I dont recognize. She says "that looks interesting mark"

A little hesitant I reply "errr...do I know you?", she says "my sister works with you" I think ahhh I recognize her she looks really like her sister then "I was gonna ask if you had a sister". We talk a while but I dont remember about what.

I get up and head towards the door because im nearing my stop, I tell her "I wish this was a dream I could show you some incredible stuff" At that point I realize it is a dream!! I make a plan and think I will scoop her up, using Telekinesis I will force the doors open and fly her across the dream scape.

Looking out the window I can see im very high above a grass land area with trees dotted here and there going on as far as I can see. Then I wake up

*School and Advanced task Completed*

Im back at school and im in the sports yard on a tennis court, my brother is trying to serve a red apple because if he can there is some kind of punishment, if he cant then he is fine (I think maybe this has to do with a game he won by dubious means?)

After a failed serve the apple roles to the feet of a young lad who must be maybe 12 or 13. He is wearing a track suit and has a very short hair cut and a vacant but slightly evil expression. He picks the apple up and kicks it really far, I yell at him "whats the point you fucking idiot"

He starts kicking off saying he is gonna knock me out and kill me I walk towards him but some one stops me I shout at him "look at you! just out of primary school and already a filthy little chav!"......

....Im standing throwing a large round plastic lid in the air like a frisbie, I throw it straight up and try to catch it but my throw is feeble and my catch is even worse. I look round hoping no one saw and im a little embarrassed.

I look round and see some people through the window sitting in a room on the second floor, I have a small feeling that im dreaming but I cant be sure so I try flying and I jump but its only a normal jump and I think "crap I must look so stupid"  but as I come back down I take just that little bit to long im dreaming!!

I fly up to the window and look in and im a little afraid by the people there (due to my past) and I debate on what to do, I could either

1. Explore my past in an attempt to fix my problems
2. Find Mattie
3. Complete the task

At which point I realize that instead of turning my self into a woman why dont I take over one! after all there are plenty around.

I land again and a blond girl comes out the door, I approach from behind and step into her. Its strange like I am 2 people at the same time, I can still feel myself but also I can feel her. I look down im wearing a blue uniform and I have breasts!! and other parts are missing!

I get excited and wake up

I think yes when im lying in bed and suddenly I think NO!!! its so typical that I would complete the November task one day to late  ::roll::

----------


## NeAvO

Wow very kinky dreams  :tongue2: 

Very interesting about stepping into a woman, did you feel any different e.g. a different personality? Also was it realistic  :tongue2: 

When I turned into a woman my breasts were lopsided. ::roll:: 

You have good lucids, great control and very vivid! Well done  ::goodjob2::

----------


## mark

*Review of October 2007*

This month was great for LD's I had 16 lucids, 3 of which were only moments of lucidity and I have not included them on my signature totals.

My goal to increase my WILDs was partially successfully I did have more WILDs this month but not as many as I would have liked.

I completed the Lucid Task of the month however, this was one day to late  ::roll::   which is slightly annoying.

Goals for December:

1. Complete my first lucid task
2. Continue to practice WILD
3. Continue in my experiments of dream sharing
4. To begin Exploring my Past in the attempts to learn how to deal with my issues

----------


## mark

> Wow very kinky dreams 
> 
> Very interesting about stepping into a woman, did you feel any different e.g. a different personality? Also was it realistic 
> 
> When I turned into a woman my breasts were lopsided.
> 
> You have good lucids, great control and very vivid! Well done



hey man!

ha ha my dreams are often kinky as owt, I have made an attempt to be very honest when it comes to sex etc I only censor the really graphic stuff lol

yeah it was mad! I never felt any difference to my personality but physically it was like controlling 2 bodies at the same time it was very strange but it was a great experience,  I imagine my personality to suppressed that DC's personality which is why I never felt any different lol

lol yes it was very realistic ha ha the breast certainly felt realistic  :wink2:   :tongue2:  ha ha lopsided breasts ...bet that was a disappointment  :tongue2: 

Thanks for the compliments mate!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I completed the Lucid Task of the month however, this was one day to late  which is slightly annoying.



 :smiley:  ::?:  That's annoying, isn't it!  But you have did so well otherwise last month I wouldn't be too upset if I were you.

I bet you get it this month!  I'm not sure which one I'm going to go for.  I'm thinking if the circumstances are just right, and I think, "I know it's snowing", then look outside, it will work. 

It will be funny to hear what peoples' dream-names are.  I'm sure the DC's will come up with some strange things.

----------


## mark

> That's annoying, isn't it!  But you have did so well otherwise last month I wouldn't be too upset if I were you.
> 
> I bet you get it this month!  I'm not sure which one I'm going to go for.  I'm thinking if the circumstances are just right, and I think, "I know it's snowing", then look outside, it will work. 
> 
> It will be funny to hear what peoples' dream-names are.  I'm sure the DC's will come up with some strange things.



yeah your right last month was great so im not to fussed about getting the badges.

I just had a look at the tasks! I really like them this month they are great! 

your right the dream names should be really really funny lol  ::roll::  cant wait to see what my stupid SC comes up with  :tongue2: 

That winter task sounds brilliant, if that can be done then the results should be a spectacular read!

----------


## raklet

Great dreams.  That's awesome you became lucid three times in one night.  One day, perhaps, I shall be able to accomplish such a feat as well.

----------


## bro

Good idea to set aside some goals...yeah..just take your time..i'd do them one by one as best you can, but if they don't work out, eh, don't stress over it. It's all part of your own jounrey..it really is. 

You're definetly progressing Mark, it's clear just by reading some of your dreams.     Sorry that you didn't get the task done in time, but you know. you still did it! so whatever..as Moonbeam say..i'm sure you'll get it this month..you're capable! ::D:

----------


## Burned up

Dreaming of ex - well, I think there's an opposite-sex part of us that we are basically unaware of.  We get glimpses of it in dreams and in feelings when we meet someone who triggers off that connection in real life as in "I've met my dream lover".

Your ex would have been to some degree at least your "dream lover" at some time in the past so at an unconscious level her manifestation in your dreams is accurate.  The unconscious remembers things that the conscious has suppressed/repressed.  The fact you're having these dreams at all reminds you that you have this inner femininity and it's not burried so deep you can't access it.  That would be far worse as you won't have feelings for women in real life either.

That's what I think, anyway.

----------


## mark

> Great dreams.  That's awesome you became lucid three times in one night.  One day, perhaps, I shall be able to accomplish such a feat as well.



Dont worry about it mate, I think thats the first time for me with 3 in one night  :smiley:  it will come to you.






> Good idea to set aside some goals...yeah..just take your time..i'd do them one by one as best you can, but if they don't work out, eh, don't stress over it. It's all part of your own jounrey..it really is. 
> 
> You're definetly progressing Mark, it's clear just by reading some of your dreams. Sorry that you didn't get the task done in time, but you know. you still did it! so whatever..as Moonbeam say..i'm sure you'll get it this month..you're capable!



yeah that goal setting and the monthly review is thieved straight from caradons DJ lol

lol those tasks  ::roll::   I have tried 7 times over the last 2 months to do one, last night was the 8th attempt, its funny (in a sadistic way) that I am robbed myself of my wings lol  ::D: 





> Dreaming of ex - well, I think there's an opposite-sex part of us that we are basically unaware of. We get glimpses of it in dreams and in feelings when we meet someone who triggers off that connection in real life as in "I've met my dream lover".



So do you think that she may be a representation of my anima?





> Your ex would have been to some degree at least your "dream lover" at some time in the past so at an unconscious level her manifestation in your dreams is accurate. The unconscious remembers things that the conscious has suppressed/repressed. The fact you're having these dreams at all reminds you that you have this inner femininity and it's not burried so deep you can't access it.



When you say accurate do you mean that the dream her is a fair representation of how I really viewed her in real life?

lol I cant wait to find out what i else I have suppressed lol thats gonna be one of my aims lol although I get the feeling that i may be opening a can of worms  ::?: 





> That would be far worse as you won't have feelings for women in real life either.



so you mean if I repressed these female character I would just become totally uncaring? or just that I wouldnt find women attractive  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

Great job mark! multiple Lucid night, and A Lucid Task completed.
It's been Quite a while since I've had a night like that.

And it would be cool to use the Mobius continuum!

----------


## mark

> Great job mark! multiple Lucid night, and A Lucid Task completed.
> It's been Quite a while since I've had a night like that.
> 
> And it would be cool to use the Mobius continuum!



thanks man! It was a great night! that was a first for me 3 in one night whoo!

and yeah the mobius continuum would be cool, as well as dead speak lol also it would be cool but slightly sick to transform someone into a warrior creature  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*01 December 2007*

Not a good night for dream. I have a problem which has started creeping up on me in the last few days. It seems that when I wake early in the night and try to write my dreams I just fall asleep for a few seconds with pen in hand and upon waking i really struggling to recall my dreams  ::?: 

*Fragment*

I had 2 dreams, each similar in that they dealt with weapons of some sort

*Wanted*

The setting looks like a cross between modern high rise flats and late Victorian streets. There has been a massive war and most places are in ruins. There is an hit man in a tall building, he has been given a envelope by a tall woman and upon opening the envelope finds out his next targets.

I walk into the room with a girl following me, the assassin is my friend. He tries to inject me with some kind of liquid but I fight him off and ask him what the hell he is doing! he shows me the pictures and its me and the girl but he says he is sorry and he will help us escape.

We step out into the street, it has been snowing and there is a thick coating on the ground. A group of armed personnel start shooting at us, we duck behind a fallen building then run across to a burning car. I pick up a hand gun and kill the remaining enemy (the others killed by the assassin)

We walk into a old run down shop, im buying some jellies because they remind me of when I was younger. I go to pay for them and the shop assistant is looking at me suspiciously and I notice a wanted poster behind her! I quickly pay for the sweets and leave the shop and enter down a ally.

A girl has followed us im ignoring her but she is persistant in her questions, she asks "your him aint you? yeah your mark! is it true the stuff they say about you?" I look at her slightly interested as to what lies they have been spreading. 

She continues "your a killer aint you? is it true you have a bung up your arse?" I stop dead, everyone im with laughs "what! of course I dont! thats silly" I say, she replies "well its cos they say you work in the Hydrogen sulphide mines and it stops the fumes getting up there"
*
Alternate Dimensions*

Im in a computer game world, I am wearing an advanced encounter suit. I am shooting enemies with a fast firing plasma gun, when I hold down the trigger it charges the beam up and fires a much more powerful blast.

I travel between dimensions using portals, I have already transferred to the fire world (the one im currently in) and im standing at the gate to the grass world. I have to have something of that world im my possession to pass through the gate so I hold a hand full of grass out in front of me and step into the blinding green light.

In the grass world everything is covered in thick vines and I step out into the bright sun. I charge my weapon and shoot a enemy which disintegrates into a burning mass. Across a small pond is a artifact im after.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Not a good night for dream. I have a problem which has started creeping up on me in the last few days. It seems that when I wake early in the night and try to write my dreams I just fall asleep for a few seconds with pen in hand and upon waking i really struggling to recall my dreams





Well even on your bad nights, you do pretty good!





> is it true you have a bung up your arse?" I stop dead, everyone im with laughs "what! of course I dont! thats silly" I say, she replies "well its cos they say you work in the Hydrogen sulphide mines and it stops the fumes getting up there"



I don't even know what all that means. :Eek:  ha ha  ::laughhard::  Pretty funny tho! (Don't want those fumes getting in there, lol!)

----------


## mark

> [/color]
> 
> Well even on your bad nights, you do pretty good!



I was hoping to get lucid to try that winter task...its really got me excited that one has!





> [/color] I don't even know what all that means. ha ha  Pretty funny tho! (Don't want those fumes getting in there, lol!)



ha ha a bung is a rubber cork they use in science experiments to plug the ends of containers  ::?:  not nice to have that up there  :Sad: 

 ::roll:: the things those DC come out with lol

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha a bung is a rubber cork they use in science experiments to plug the ends of containers  not nice to have that up there 
> 
> the things those DC come out with lol



Could be worse.  Much worse.   ::holycrap::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Could be worse. Much worse.



You mean if the bung came out, and the H2S fumes got in there?  ::shock::  Yes that could really burn; better a cork than that!  ::lol:: 

(I've never heard a cork called a "bung", but I have hear of a "bung-hole".)

----------


## bro

"Wanted" sounded pretty interesting...almost like an action movie of sorts. The shop portion sounded rather frightening...being found out, though for what I've got no idea....If I were in the crowd of people with you in that alley..I probably would have laughed too..Those phrases I just can't understand coupled with the accent...I would be "lmao" :tongue2: ..haah..a "bung" and that bit about "hydrogen sulphide mines"! ! hehe

"Alternate dimensions" sounds like it's been influenced by games..and if it hasn't, that's a really good concept..must have been quite vivid. That's really a cool detail..having to have a peice of the other world to pass through..I can almost picture it..

I share the same problem you mentioned! I wake to record (from time to time I think) and fall asleep pen in hand...usually you can overcome that just with simple determination.

----------


## mark

> Could be worse.  Much worse.



that is true lol  :Oops: 






> You mean if the bung came out, and the H2S fumes got in there?  Yes that could really burn; better a cork than that! 
> 
> (I've never heard a cork called a "bung", but I have hear of a "bung-hole".)



Well that is what our science teacher from school used to call them, i dunno maybe its a English thing, or maybe its more local 

yeah I would want that stuff up there lol ouch.... ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

Hey, there was war and destruction in my dreams last night. And I was viewing it from a half destroyed tall building. And I was attacked by a giant!

Well you didn't have a giant. But it was a massive war with lots of destruction.

----------


## mark

> Hey, there was war and destruction in my dreams last night. And I was viewing it from a half destroyed tall building. And I was attacked by a giant!
> 
> Well you didn't have a giant. But it was a massive war with lots of destruction.



yeah its mad how similar peoples dreams are getting round here!  ::shock:: 

*02 December 2007

*Only one dream recorded last night which im slightly disappointed at

*The Raid*

Me and a girl? are standing at the base of a large church, its massive with a large bell tower which has been painted white. At the top of the tower just below the bell are 2 hollow windows, we throw grapple hooks up into the windows and pull the rope tight.

We climb up to the windows and I peek over the edge into the room, its sparse and has a wooden floor. The floor extends back and drops off to a place I cant see because its so dark. 

I detach a living grenade from my belt, its about the size of a hand and looks like a ribbed cocoon that is brown in colour. I throw it into the room and watch as a flood of parasite creatures (they look like small lobsters that a grey and have evil faces) comes towards the grenade. 

The grenade ruptures its skin issuing a thick green mist which dissolves the parasites. I jump up into the room (now clear of parasites) I see a sexy Russian nurse who is evil and I know the only way to beat her is to have sex with her.

she stands against the wall propped up with her hands, she is wearing a very small white uniform which shows her arse in the position she is in. I take her knickers down and "finish the job" Once over I pull a shot gun from my back and jump into the darkness shooting disfigured forms that I cant really see but know are there.

----------


## mark

I will be away from home for a job interview tomorrow and possibly for a few days after that so replying and updating may be difficult.

I will try and update from my phone but it takes a lot longer

----------


## Burned up

> yeah its mad how similar peoples dreams are getting round here! 
> 
> *02 December 2007
> 
> *Only one dream recorded last night which im slightly disappointed at
> 
> *The Raid*
> 
> Me and a girl? are standing at the base of a large church, its massive with a large bell tower which has been painted white. At the top of the tower just below the bell are 2 hollow windows, we throw grapple hooks up into the windows and pull the rope tight.
> ...



Interesting desire of yours to rid the world of evil through penetration.  Wonderful gothic images.

----------


## Burned up

> that is true lol 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is what our science teacher from school used to call them, i dunno maybe its a English thing, or maybe its more local 
> 
> yeah I would want that stuff up there lol ouch....



They were bungs when I was doing science at school too.  The USian translation is probably "stopper".

----------


## bro

Alright! I admit! You're the king of sex dreams. Wonderful method to get to it though, first grappling (I've always wanted to do that) then grenading...-err parasites and finally getting in the towers top room to take care of the creepy figures and the sexy nurse...I'm sure you did a fine job takin' care of her! ::D: 

I'm with burned up...if only we could rid the world of it's problems through sex.. :Sad: .... :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

> I see a sexy Russian nurse who is evil and I know the only way to beat her is to have sex with her.



That's just too good!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I detach a living grenade from my belt, its about the size of a hand and looks like a ribbed cocoon that is brown in colour. I throw it into the room and watch as a flood of parasite creatures (they look like small lobsters that a grey and have evil faces) comes towards the grenade. 
> 
> The grenade ruptures its skin issuing a thick green mist which dissolves the parasites. I jump up into the room (now clear of parasites) I see a sexy Russian nurse who is evil and I know the only way to beat her is to have sex with her.
> 
> she stands against the wall propped up with her hands, she is wearing a very small white uniform which shows her arse in the position she is in. I take her knickers down and "finish the job" Once over I pull a shot gun from my back and jump into the darkness shooting disfigured forms that I cant really see but know are there.



Who are you, James Bond?! Advanced technology; subduing your Russian female nemisis by screwing her! I bet she fell in love with you after that... ::smitten:: 





> I will be away from home for a job interview tomorrow and possibly for a few days after that so replying and updating may be difficult.



Good luck!  ::yeah::

----------


## Clairity

> *02 December 2007*
> *The Raid*
> I see a sexy Russian nurse who is evil and I know the only way to beat her is to have sex with her.



Wow.. isn't that convenient.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## mark

> Interesting desire of yours to rid the world of evil through penetration. Wonderful gothic images.



ha ha  :Oops:  as far as things go its vertainly the most fun way  :tongue2: 





> They were bungs when I was doing science at school too. The USian translation is probably "stopper".



ah good stuff lol I thought I had ripped that word from no where lol that for the US word to lol I couldnt think of it





> Alright! I admit! You're the king of sex dreams. Wonderful method to get to it though, first grappling (I've always wanted to do that) then grenading...-err parasites and finally getting in the towers top room to take care of the creepy figures and the sexy nurse...I'm sure you did a fine job takin' care of her!
> 
> I'm with burned up...if only we could rid the world of it's problems through sex......



ha ha  :boogie: 

it was quite a mad dream, I wish I knew where the influence for that came from lol 





> That's just too good!



ha ha cheers mate lol ...still no morons though  ::?:   :tongue2: 





> Who are you, James Bond?! Advanced technology; subduing your Russian female nemisis by screwing her! I bet she fell in love with you after that...



Nah MB I put james bond to shame  :Cool:  lol ...jk

fell in love with me lol how could she not  ::roll:: .......  :tongue2: 





> Good luck!



thank you MB  ::hug::  means alot





> Wow.. isn't that convenient.



 :Oops:  ha ha just a little  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*03 December 2007*

Meh I was freezing last night! didnt sleep much fairly poor night
*
Fragment*

- Im standing by a river everything has a strange white glow to it

EDIT: *Another Fragment*

- im in a hotel room? looking out of the window holding the curtains aside. There is someone else in the room I think they are female but im not sure. the room is patterned in a run down fashion similar to my first ever entry on this journal

----------


## raklet

> (I've never heard a cork called a "bung", but I have hear of a "bung-hole".)



That term is still used extensively in the wine making industry.  The plug that goes in the wooden barrel is called the "bung" and yep, you guessed it.  The bung goes in the "bung hole".





> a flood of parasite creatures (they look like small lobsters that a grey and have evil faces) comes towards the grenade. 
> 
> I see a sexy Russian nurse who is evil and I know the only way to beat her is to have sex with her.
> 
> I take her knickers down and "finish the job"



I hope you were ermmm "safe".  I mean, where else could the parasites have come from?  :wink2: 





> *03 December 2007*
> 
> Meh I was freezing last night! didnt sleep much fairly poor night



Hope you have a better night tonight.

----------


## bro

Sorry to hear you had a bad night...I also hope you have a better night. Perhaps some more bits of those fragments will come back, they sounded pretty interesting :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

I see I missed a really nice dream here!

Love the way how you vanquished your evil opponent  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> *03 December 2007*
> EDIT: *Another Fragment*
> 
> - im in a hotel room? looking out of the window holding the curtains aside. There is someone else in the room I think they are female but im not sure. the room is patterned in a run down fashion similar to my first ever entry on this journal



Normally you would have her against the wall at this stage...    ::D: 

(but I guess you said you weren't sure!)

----------


## mark

> That term is still used extensively in the wine making industry. The plug that goes in the wooden barrel is called the "bung" and yep, you guessed it. The bung goes in the "bung hole".



ha ha bung hole lol.....I wont go there!  :wink2:  sometimes I think my SC likes to make a fool of me lol







> I hope you were ermmm "safe".  I mean, where else could the parasites have come from?



 ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha I love it mate! has me in stitches lol





> Hope you have a better night tonight.



last night was ok, but I was staying in a hotel so it was a little noisey





> Sorry to hear you had a bad night...I also hope you have a better night. Perhaps some more bits of those fragments will come back, they sounded pretty interesting




yeah I wish I could remember that whiteness sounds like it could have been a good dream. I dont know why but my recall of late has not been upto its usual standards.





> I see I missed a really nice dream here!
> 
> Love the way how you vanquished your evil opponent



ha ha yeah it was a good dream lol that nburse didnt stand a chance ha ha  :tongue2:   :wink2: 





> Normally you would have her against the wall at this stage...   
> 
> (but I guess you said you weren't sure!)



 ::rolllaugh:: 

ha thats well funny....is it bad there there is probs some truth to that statement lol  :wink2:

----------


## mark

*04 December 2007*

I was in a hotel last night so my recall was not to great but I do remember one dream.

I didnt get that job which im totally gutted at.....it means im stuck trapped in this city for the moment  :Sad:  im interested to see how this affects my dreams tonight  ::?: 

*Drunk Step Dad*  ::roll:: 

Im on the metro and it pulls into my local station, I see my mum and step dad walking along the edge of the platform. Kevin is stupidly drunk and staggering around (as per usual) and my my is trying to steady him.

He pushes my mum and sheer panic hits me as she falls off the platform onto the tracks. I run off the train and at full speed jump and knee him in the face as hard as I can then jump down and help my mum back to safety.

Mum pays some homeless man £200 for something but im not sure what for.

----------


## bro

Ah!! I'm sorry your trapped there..that can't be any fun..and those folks, oh they need a good beatdown for not hiring you :p I hope you don't take that too hard.

This second dream sounded horrible! Stepdad pushing your mom onto the train tracks!  :Eek:  I don't blame you for knee'ing him  :Sad: ..it looks like these are certainly some negative thoughts.

Ah Mark..I hope things cheer up soon.

----------


## Clairity

Mark, I'm so sorry you didn't get the job.  ::hug:: 

What an interesting dream tho for such a disappointing day. 

You saved your mom and punished the one who hurt her.. so you redeemed yourself in your dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> *04 December 2007*
> *Drunk Step Dad* 
> 
> Im on the metro and it pulls into my local station, I see my mum and step dad walking along the edge of the platform. Kevin is stupidly drunk and staggering around (as per usual) and my my is trying to steady him.
> 
> He pushes my mum and sheer panic hits me as she falls off the platform onto the tracks. I run off the train and at full speed jump and knee him in the face as hard as I can then jump down and help my mum back to safety.
> 
> Mum pays some homeless man £200 for something but im not sure what for.



If it's not bad enough to cope with drunkenness irl you get it in your dreams too.

It's a wonderful little dream, Mark.  Shows what you value in life and what you want to destroy.  I don't mean the people themselves (but you might!), just what they represent to you.

----------


## Burned up

> *04 December 2007*
> 
> I was in a hotel last night so my recall was not to great but I do remember one dream.
> 
> I didnt get that job which im totally gutted at.....it means im stuck trapped in this city for the moment  im interested to see how this affects my dreams tonight



What a bugger.  It would drive some people to drink.  (Is the Cooperage still there?) 

Your dreams will process what they need to process.  And it may not be what you expect!!!

----------


## mark

> Ah!! I'm sorry your trapped there..that can't be any fun..and those folks, oh they need a good beatdown for not hiring you :p I hope you don't take that too hard.
> 
> This second dream sounded horrible! Stepdad pushing your mom onto the train tracks!  I don't blame you for knee'ing him ..it looks like these are certainly some negative thoughts.
> 
> Ah Mark..I hope things cheer up soon.



yeah im gutted, if I got that job I could have seen the world! but meh I may apply again in a 6 months. Just means I have to go back to Northern Rock  :Sad: 

It wasnt really that bad, its a similar theme I dream of maybe im used to it  ::?: 

yeah I hope so to  :smiley: 





> Mark, I'm so sorry you didn't get the job. 
> 
> What an interesting dream tho for such a disappointing day. 
> 
> You saved your mom and punished the one who hurt her.. so you redeemed yourself in your dreams!



thanks clarity  ::hug::  I kept my self neutral with my feelings until the very last second when I hoped I had gotten it, but I opened my letter and it said no  :Sad:  and as much as I tried not to be bothered I was kind of gutted 

That was Tuesdays nights dream, I had my interview today (Wednesday) so I will report the results of this tomorrow  :smiley: 





> If it's not bad enough to cope with drunkenness irl you get it in your dreams too.
> 
> It's a wonderful little dream, Mark. Shows what you value in life and what you want to destroy. I don't mean the people themselves (but you might!), just what they represent to you.



 ::D:  thanks man I never thought of it that way, yeah alcoholism is very annoying. 

Your right though I hate to see people hurt and I always try to help if I can. I believe you mentioned something in bro's journal wounded healer? I believe that applies or atleast thats what I assume but I must admit im guilty also of doing it to deflect from my own issues.





> What a bugger.  It would drive some people to drink.  (Is the Cooperage still there?) 
> 
> Your dreams will process what they need to process.  And it may not be what you expect!!!



its funny you mention this I remember some thing of the train journey home, a small fragment of a weird dream....i must update lol

----------


## mark

*05 December 2007 - Nap*

I fell asleep on the train coming back from Manchester and I had this really weird and kind of degrading dream/HI thing

*Mocking*

Its dark and I dont recall any visual just the sound of a deep voiced male laughing at me. I sensed he was shaking his head and he called me a looser  ::?:

----------


## The Cusp

Why is it HI are never happy images?

----------


## mark

> Why is it HI are never happy images?




oh I dont know I once had some of a snake with tits and the head of peter griffin from family guy  ::shock::  lol it was quite amusing  :tongue2:   ::lol:: 

actually come to think or it that is the only time HI has been good, hmmm cusp maybe your onto something there like

----------


## The Cusp

It must really suck to be schizophrenic.   They experience creepy stuff like that all the time. :tongue2:

----------


## bro

I'm sorry Mark...that sounds like a rather unpleseant HI experience..and like anything else it's not true, you're far from a loser..

----------


## Moonbeam

> *04 December 2007*
> I didnt get that job which im totally gutted at.....it means im stuck trapped in this city for the moment  im interested to see how this affects my dreams tonight





 :Sad: I'm sorry mark.  You keep trying and something better will come your way.  Sometimes when it happens that we don't get something we wanted, it ends up that something better comes along anyway.






> Why is it HI are never happy images?



Yea, that's weird....always scary faces or voices or something.  I wonder why.





> It must really suck to be schizophrenic. They get experience creepy stuff like that all the time.



Yea, the voices never say good things in that situation too.   I wonder how that is related; it must be somehow.   Interesting connection, Cusp.

----------


## Caradon

Sorry to hear about the job Mark that sucks!

Hey, I don't get scary HI, guys. I get pretty strange sounds sometimes, but their not scary.

Though once at the cabin in HI, I was hearing many voices all whispering together. That was creepy but it didn't scare me.

Most of my visual HI is pretty mundane. but fascinating too.

----------


## mark

> It must really suck to be schizophrenic.   They experience creepy stuff like that all the time.



 ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha sweet! thats funny.....also true  ::?: 





> I'm sorry Mark...that sounds like a rather unpleseant HI experience..and like anything else it's not true, you're far from a loser..



ha ha its weird really because I swear I woke laughing in the same way....its embarrassing cos I was on a train at a time lol  :Oops: 





> [/color]
> 
> I'm sorry mark. You keep trying and something better will come your way. Sometimes when it happens that we don't get something we wanted, it ends up that something better comes along anyway..



its OK im feeling better today not so down  :smiley:  

To be honest it just maybe that im not suited to that job who knows lol 





> Sorry to hear about the job Mark that sucks!
> 
> Hey, I don't get scary HI, guys. I get pretty strange sounds sometimes, but their not scary.
> 
> Though once at the cabin in HI, I was hearing many voices all whispering together. That was creepy but it didn't scare me.
> 
> Most of my visual HI is pretty mundane. but fascinating too.



 ::D:  its alright mate lol 

yeah I agree with you HI is totally fascinating! some weird and wonderful stuff

----------


## raklet

Sorry about the job.  Keep at it, you'll get it or something better will come along!

----------


## mark

*05 December 2007*

WOW I got my recall back last night! and I almost had a lucid! so close its stupid I never connected the dots.

I was expecting to have some depressive dreams last night but I never did which was good  :smiley: 

*Homeless*

Im homeless and sleeping on the streets with S (A girl I used to know) its cold and damp and we are trying to get warm. There are quilts linning the street similar to the one I have on my bed. We get under neath and are lying close to each other she says something about being safe or trusting me. It starts to rain so we move round the corner and get under the blankets there....

...Im in my back yard and I have a arm full of leaves I have been collecting for the base of my bed. I sit on top of my bed with D, she asks me "who is the best looking person you have ever seen" I say "well that has to be A is is beautiful" D asks "What her face?", "well yeah but its more then that it just her she is so utterly beautiful" I say.

I see A coming round the wall to enter into the yard, she is wearing a black dress that sparkles here and there, her hair is long and she is so utterly beautiful. I know she knows im starring and I feel bad that im making her uncomfortable but I cant help it, I can tear my eyes from her she is just so perfect.

She comes and sits next to us and I say "wow A you look so very....very nice...so beautiful" I get all embarrassed that I couldnt get my words out properly.

*Mushroom - Fragment*

Im watching a TV show and there is some kind of grey mushroom that fills the screen, it has a dark persona? and it makes me uncomfortable.
*
Darts*

Im playing darts with my cousin, the dart board consists of a picture and I get close to it to see what the pic is. It turns out to be a picture of my cousin naked covering herself with her hands I tell her "christ! I didnt need to see that like"

I throw the dart anyway and it lands in her shoulder.
*
General Adama*

There is a meeting of the world government, it is taking place in a dark room which has a large screen along one wall and row upon row of seats in a crescent shape filled with people wearing dress military uniforms. 

There is a argument going on, they are debating on weather the world will come to an end with a disaster which has been for told. The room goes quiet and the screen flashes into life.

There is Earth slowly spinning on its axis, over North America there is bright flash and from that point a strange green dust spreads to cover the whole world.

The leader stands up and says "I didnt think this would happen, as of tomorrow I will step down from my position" General Adama Comes up on the screen and says he is taking command of he fleet.

*Food!!*

Shaun has gotten a new girl friend and he has gone to a party with her. Im glad he has gone because now I can eat my food that I have kept secret from him.

I have downloaded some food, it is 4.4 gigs is size and is a world famous chilli, I cant wait so I go into the kitchen and open my fridge. Inside I spot a delicious looking apple pie and a Strawberry tart and some cheese cake. I almost bite into them but I think I have to eat my chilli before I have desert.

I get confused whilst pouring a drink, I have no idea how I am to eat this food. I think for a second its like when you order a Dominos pizza but I think no its not because you have food in your hand then, not like now this is something I have downloaded to my pc. I wonder if I print it out but that sounds stupid. Now utterly confused I decide to go and investigate this strange downloaded food

Then I wake up, I was so close to lucidity its a joke

*The Valley*

Im part of the defense of a valley but my team has been slaughtered. I am hiding at the highest point in the valley with a utterly massive chain gun. The enemy keep coming flooding into the valley and I just keep shooting them down.

I see a huge man, almost like a sumo wrestler coming stomping into the valley, im trying to shoot him but he doesnt seem to be affected.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Ooh, downloadable food!
Pity you didn't clue in it was a dream, but also it's nice to know that I'm not the only who's dream self is a little slow on the uptake. I've seen so many stupid things in dreams that should have made me go lucid. It's funny and amazing some of the things our dream can rationalize to be real. 

The evil mushroom.: I always knew those fungi were up to no good. I bet they're plotting to over throw the planet.

----------


## mark

> Ooh, downloadable food!
> Pity you didn't clue in it was a dream, but also it's nice to know that I'm not the only who's dream self is a little slow on the uptake. I've seen so many stupid things in dreams that should have made me go lucid. It's funny and amazing some of the things our dream can rationalize to be real. 
> 
> The evil mushroom.: I always knew those fungi were up to no good. I bet they're plotting to over throw the planet.



lol oh man! I have had so many times when I should have gotten lucid, stupid things like talking about lucidity as well its silly lol 

It really is amazing when you see the stuff that you just accept, it makes me wonder if I am that gullible in real life to  ::?: 

 ::lol::  mushrooms...yuk lol nasty things, I laughed at that dream random as owt lol

----------


## bro

Hahah Mark! Indeed, downloadable food, wouldn't that be convenient. Ya, i'll bet you were kicking yourself after that one :p...I've had so many moments like that.

The homeless dream..yikes that's not too pleasent, though it sounded like it turned out alright (till the end) with seeing beautiful "A"... :smiley: . Haha, stuttering and not getting the words out, I'm sorry! That's happened to me in dreams and IRL...emabrassing :Oops: 

I'm with Vex Kitten on the mushroom dream..they always did seem to be a bit evil..I hate mushrooms though, kind of have a phobia of them? They're going to like, fall on me and seal me into their icky mushiness...forever my tomb.

*shudder*, good dreams though Mark, varied/random and I'm glad you've recovered some recall!

----------


## Burned up

Wondering what forboding feeling a mushroom could possibly stir up.  In an odd way, I can feel it too like I know what you mean.

----------


## mark

> Hahah Mark! Indeed, downloadable food, wouldn't that be convenient. Ya, i'll bet you were kicking yourself after that one :p...I've had so many moments like that.
> 
> The homeless dream..yikes that's not too pleasent, though it sounded like it turned out alright (till the end) with seeing beautiful "A".... Haha, stuttering and not getting the words out, I'm sorry! That's happened to me in dreams and IRL...emabrassing
> 
> I'm with Vex Kitten on the mushroom dream..they always did seem to be a bit evil..I hate mushrooms though, kind of have a phobia of them? They're going to like, fall on me and seal me into their icky mushiness...forever my tomb.
> 
> *shudder*, good dreams though Mark, varied/random and I'm glad you've recovered some recall!



ha yeah I def kicked my self after waking lol

That homeless dream wasnt to bad actually, I enjoyed the closeness with S and its always good to see A in my dreams lol  :tongue2: 

ha mate I could tell you stories about stuttering my words lol  ::roll::  i doesnt happen much now because im more confident but a few years back christ lol it was embarrassing

mushrooms are the worst things ever! they are horrible

yeah im so happy I have some recall back. I hope it lasts so I can have a very lucids  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Wondering what forboding feeling a mushroom could possibly stir up.  In an odd way, I can feel it too like I know what you mean.



lol its a weird feeling and im not sure I can pin it to anything, maybe just some left over feelings from my interview or something

----------


## Sara

WOW, good recall, Mark!
I feel sorry for you about not getting the job, but wish you much luck to try again next time! Maybe now you know more of what they are expecting from you, so you can work on that?





> Im playing darts with my cousin, the dart board consists of a picture and I get close to it to see what the pic is. It turns out to be a picture of my cousin naked covering herself with her hands I tell her "christ! I didnt need to see that like"
> 
> I throw the dart anyway and it lands in her shoulder.



Ouch!





> I have downloaded some food, it is 4.4 gigs is size and is a world famous chilli



 ::rolllaugh:: 
whahaha, this made me laugh so hard  ::D: 





> Now utterly confused I decide to go and investigate this strange downloaded food



You use that word 'utterly' so often, I just had to look it up in a dictionary. I was thinking it was some kind of 'slang' word, but it was just a normal one.
(and I just heard it in a song, which made me think of you  :tongue2: )

----------


## raklet

Downloaded food -technology of the future.  Coming from the farm to a PC near you.  Great dream.

----------


## mark

> WOW, good recall, Mark!
> I feel sorry for you about not getting the job, but wish you much luck to try again next time! Maybe now you know more of what they are expecting from you, so you can work on that?



yeah maybe next time eh? I was a little disapointed but hey i feel better now. That was the second time I went and second failure lol but the interview said that most of the employees had to sit 3 or 4 times before being successful. Its just its expensive to pay for travel and hotels etc






> whahaha, this made me laugh so hard



lol strange wasnt it, would be great if you could download food ha ha I would be fat if I could  :tongue2: 





> You use that word 'utterly' so often, I just had to look it up in a dictionary. I was thinking it was some kind of 'slang' word, but it was just a normal one.
> (and I just heard it in a song, which made me think of you )



well it is a proper word but its used alot were I come from, our regional dialect is a little unusual. We have some insane slang words  :tongue2: 





> Downloaded food -technology of the future.  Coming from the farm to a PC near you.  Great dream.



ha ha very good dream lol, if only it were possible! bet there would be a ton of money to be made from it   :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im glad he has gone because now I can eat my food that I have kept secret from him.
> 
> I have downloaded some food, it is 4.4 gigs is size and is a world famous chilli, I cant wait so I go into the kitchen and open my fridge. Inside I spot a delicious looking apple pie and a Strawberry tart and some cheese cake. I almost bite into them but I think I have to eat my chilli before I have desert.



 
Wow...that really sounds like a dream I might have:  greedy brother, yummy food...all except the "downloaded" part.  Is that kind of like using the Replicator in Star Trek? ::lol::

----------


## mark

> Wow...that really sounds like a dream I might have:  greedy brother, yummy food...all except the "downloaded" part.  Is that kind of like using the Replicator in Star Trek?



yes! exactly! lol just like that  ::D: 

*06 December 2007*

Right still no lucids  :Mad: 

err last nights dreams are very explicit even for me  ::roll::  consider this a warning if easily offended or grossed out dont read  :tongue2: 

*DV Chat Room Orgy*

Im on my pc viewing a chat room on the DV site, rather then writing conversations down every member is represented by a CGI version of them selfs which interacts with everyone else as if they were real people.

Everyone on in the chat room is having sex, some are receiving hand jobs others are giving oral sex. Me and 2 female DV members (not sure who) are having a three some in the middle of a group of people. 

Sitting in front of the PC in my room masturbating I nearly have a heart attack when I hear my mum come in the front door  ::shock::  I panic when I realize there are tissue every were but I dont know where they came from.

I shove them in my pocket getting "stuff" all over myself which im disgusted at. My mum comes into my room and asks if I will give her a hand putting some files away for her, which I do. 

I drop a file on the floor which is filled with porn! but mum doesnt see and I proceed to put the files away.

*Volcano Fragment*

Im standing in my town and staring round at the destruction were a Lava flow has destroyed everything. Rather then being upset im thrilled im this close to an active volcano
*
Porno Shoot*

2 girls who are naked, one blond the other a brunette are finalizing their pay for a porn shoot. The male actor tells them its going to be an anal scene, they dont seem to happy but tell him that is fine.

The 2 girls are now on all fours on a sofa kissing each other, the man positions himself and begins the scene, he swop's between the 2 girls and despite their protest and requests to "put it in the other hole"  ::roll::  he does not so they quite and leave.

Im sitting in a private room on a train with some friends when the 2 naked girls come in. They say the want to have sex and want us to go with them, I follow into another room and im having sex with them, she is on top of me and loving it. Some more of my friends come in and join in with the sex.

*Animals*

I had this dream 3 times in a row and each time I cant remember the conclusion.

Im a Rabbit or a Hare and im not very good at collecting food so I hawk (or some other bird of prey) kills a creature for me to eat. Im not sure what the creature is but its brown and furry.

Im on a beach with a girl (im still a rabbit) and I hear a bat in the sky telling me a predator is coming so I run for my burrow...

*I missed you*

I have gone to pick up my girlfriend from a train station she is playing with my new phone.

We get back home and im lying on the sofa with her, she has her head resting on my chest and im hugging her. I can smell her hair and I love it, it gives me a strange feeling in my chest and im so happy. I tell her "I have missed you so much" and I kiss her on the forehead.

----------


## Burned up

Why all those  ::hump::  dreams?  I just get trains dreams all the time   :Bang head:

----------


## bro

"DV chatroom" eh?

Yes..Mark, you are the king of sex dreams..no doubt now. :wink2:  I couldn't help but laugh when you described the first one where your mom was approaching and "stuff" and porn and tissues were coming from everywhere..that got me hysterical...hehe.

"Porno shoot", another good one, heh.Seemed to become another full fledged orgy by the end of that one.

"Animals" was a cute dream...I do like how you really were enveloped in the little critter's world...I've never had one like that.

"I missed you" was rather sweet...That feeling really is priceless.

I'm sure some lucids will return soon for you mate. I'm not having too much luck either.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow mark, you really are full of sex dreams. Oh well, I'll live [and it's not like we're all innocent rabbits, are we?] The animal one sounded sort of mysterious, I can't remember the last time I was an animal, but they never were so ominous as in that dream there.

----------


## mark

> Why all those  dreams?  I just get trains dreams all the time



Well im beginning to realize that I get dreams of sex or intimacy when im feeling rejected or lonely.....but to be fair lol im not complaining ha ha  :tongue2: 





> "DV chatroom" eh?
> 
> Yes..Mark, you are the king of sex dreams..no doubt now. I couldn't help but laugh when you described the first one where your mom was approaching and "stuff" and porn and tissues were coming from everywhere..that got me hysterical...hehe.



 :Oops:  ha ha yeah that was well bad! it was almost like something from American Pie lol I swear that has never happened lol 





> "Porno shoot", another good one, heh.Seemed to become another full fledged orgy by the end of that one.



yes....yes it did lol ...... ha I must look like some kind of pervert lol  ::roll:: 





> "Animals" was a cute dream...I do like how you really were enveloped in the little critter's world...I've never had one like that.



Yeah thats a interesting one, I have only ever dreamed of being an animal once. Its a strange experience....seems like im paranoid or scared when animals.





> "I missed you" was rather sweet...That feeling really is priceless.



yeah I love those dreams, they are some of my fav dreams  :smiley: 





> I'm sure some lucids will return soon for you mate. I'm not having too much luck either.



I hope they do mate.....im getting surpassed by the new members *points finger at sara*  :wink2:  ......lol just kidding  :tongue2: 





> Wow mark, you really are full of sex dreams. Oh well, I'll live [and it's not like we're all innocent rabbits, are we?] The animal one sounded sort of mysterious, I can't remember the last time I was an animal, but they never were so ominous as in that dream there.



 :Oops:  lol and you were embarrassed to post yours lol  :tongue2: 

its ok I still have the cusp posting them Mormon dreams so its all good  ::D: 

yeah animal dreams I always seem to be really scarred of them.....unless its the women im scared of  ::?: ...I dunno lol I need burned ups help with that I think  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> Well im beginning to realize that I get dreams of sex or intimacy when im feeling rejected or lonely.....but to be fair lol im not complaining ha ha



Suppose it's like me getting these "anima" (dreaming of a special woman) dreams when I coping with difficult emotions.

I can't get that same logic to work on trains though.  :Uhm:

----------


## bro

Nah! You're not a pervert! I think it's great that you put all that up..I know none of that happened (maybe..jk)..It's good you didn't censor though, dead serious..it's usually easier to interpret that way... :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Nah! You're not a pervert! I think it's great that you put all that up..I know none of that happened (maybe..jk)..It's good you didn't censor though, dead serious..it's usually easier to interpret that way...



Yes, tell it like it is.  All I'll say is that it's never like that for me.

----------


## mark

> Suppose it's like me getting these "anima" (dreaming of a special woman) dreams when I coping with difficult emotions.
> 
> I can't get that same logic to work on trains though.



ha ha I guess it would be like that....although if I associate closeness and that type of stuff to sex that means there is a whole new set of issues ha ha  :wink2: 

Trains are strange, especially if you dont use them often....hmmm maybe your conclusion of life journeys are correct...I always thought it was a very good deduction.





> Nah! You're not a pervert! I think it's great that you put all that up..I know none of that happened (maybe..jk)..It's good you didn't censor though, dead serious..it's usually easier to interpret that way...



good stuff mate  ::D:  

I just like to get reassured im not offending people  :smiley:  call it a side affect of living in a stupidly PC culture ha ha

----------


## Sara

> Right still no lucids



Don't worry, just keep trying and I'm sure you'll be lucid again very soon.
What do you use for techniques to induce lucids now? Maybe there's some adjustments you can make?





> *DV Chat Room Orgy*
> 
> Im on my pc viewing a chat room on the DV site, rather then writing conversations down every member is represented by a CGI version of them selfs which interacts with everyone else as if they were real people.
> 
> Everyone on in the chat room is having sex, some are receiving hand jobs others are giving oral sex. Me and 2 female DV members (not sure who) are having a three some in the middle of a group of people.



Lol, that would probably make a good adult version of Habbo hotel  ::D: 
I'm curious which DV members you were having a three some with  ::mrgreen::  





> Sitting in front of the PC in my room masturbating I nearly have a heart attack when I hear my mum come in the front door  I panic when I realize there are tissue every were but I dont know where they came from.
> 
> I shove them in my pocket getting "stuff" all over myself which im disgusted at. My mum comes into my room and asks if I will give her a hand putting some files away for her, which I do.



LOL, also disgusted about 'stuff'. Glad I'm not the only one. And glad too that you are not someone who prefers to clean it with your bare hand  ::mrgreen:: 






> Im sitting in a private room on a train with some friends when the 2 naked girls come in. They say the want to have sex and want us to go with them, I follow into another room and im having sex with them, she is on top of me and loving it. Some more of my friends come in and join in with the sex.



Wow, that must be the dream of many men, isn't it? (hehe, lol, knowing Bu will confirm  :tongue2: )





> We get back home and im lying on the sofa with her, she has her head resting on my chest and im hugging her. I can smell her hair and I love it, it gives me a strange feeling in my chest and im so happy. I tell her "I have missed you so much" and I kiss her on the forehead.



Ohhh, that's such a sweet dream! Love the way you describe this situation, makes me all mellow...  ::smitten:: 

Sorry for mostly commenting on your sex dreams  :Cheeky:

----------


## Moonbeam

> *06 December 2007*
> 
> Right still no lucids 
> 
> err last nights dreams are very explicit even for me  consider this a warning if easily offended or grossed out dont read





Good night of recall!  And don't worry mark, we all know... :wink2: 





> *Animals*



I liked that dream. I wonder why you dreamed it three times.  I don't think I've ever dreamed of being an animal.

----------


## raklet

> its ok I still have the cusp posting them Mormon dreams so its all good



huh?  You lost me there.

----------


## bro

I think he's referencing a set of dreams The Cusp had about Mormons and some of their orgies :p...I did enjoy those. Mark, you're in competition now  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> Im a Rabbit or a Hare and im not very good at collecting food so I hawk (or some other bird of prey) kills a creature for me to eat. Im not sure what the creature is but its brown and furry.



A meat eating rabbit?  That's just not right...

And there's nothing wrong with sex dreams.  I laughed my ass off for the part where your mom walked in on you.

----------


## mark

> Don't worry, just keep trying and I'm sure you'll be lucid again very soon.
> What do you use for techniques to induce lucids now? Maybe there's some adjustments you can make?



well techniques I use and have had loads of success with is just a variation on MILD. In october I had 8 then last month I had 16 so I do have success with it, its just this month I have not had much recall and I have been extra tired and slightly distracted so my mild does not seem to be effective but it should get better lol





> Lol, that would probably make a good adult version of Habbo hotel 
> I'm curious which DV members you were having a three some with



yes! thats exactly what it was like! 

Im not sure who the members were or if they had an identity....which is probs a good thing lol 

he he I got called presumptuous for hiring a room in that dream with moonbeam ha ha I would love to know what people would have said about that ha  :tongue2: .....dam I wish I did have names it would be hilarious lol 







> Wow, that must be the dream of many men, isn't it? (hehe, lol, knowing Bu will confirm )



lol im sure it would be fun  :wink2: 






> Ohhh, that's such a sweet dream! Love the way you describe this situation, makes me all mellow...



it was very very nice, I like them dreams they are some of my fav types





> Sorry for mostly commenting on your sex dreams



hey dont worry about it lol, I post them so im happy to discuss  ::D: 





> A meat eating rabbit?  That's just not right...
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with sex dreams.  I laughed my ass off for the part where your mom walked in on you.



lol I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that  :smiley:  yeah was mad lol 

ha ha yeah i was totally panicking with that lol was very funny to read over in the morning lol

----------


## raklet

> I think he's referencing a set of dreams The Cusp had about Mormons and some of their orgies :p...I did enjoy those. Mark, you're in competition now



Thanks.  I'm with you now.  I found those dreams. haha  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Wow, that must be the dream of many men, isn't it? (hehe, lol, knowing Bu will confirm )



More of a daytime fantasy  :tongue2: 
(men think about sex once every 8 minutes, apparently.  I would have put it more frequent that that!)

(I don't get dreams like Mark does)  :Sad:

----------


## mark

*07 December 2007*

Another good night of recall and eventually a moment of lucidity lol 

*RIP Nan*

Firstly a little background, in 2002 my nan died. It was a while ago so im fine with it now but when I first heard about LDing and read about speaking to dead relatives it was something I really wanted to do. I never did get to speak to her last night but it is the closest I have come.

Im walking along the street with Shaun on my way to my nans house to have a look for something to remember her by. I have recently been experimenting with with some incredible powers and im telling shaun about it. 

We have Cryokenesis (the ability to freeze) I tell him to practice it now and a pigeon flies by and he points to it, it is immediately encased in ice and as it falls to the ground it shatters into loads of pieces.

We have reached her house and are standing by a wall, using Telekinesis we fly up over the wall and onto the sloping roof and enter into the window we landed near.....

....dream shifts im on a roof with someone (I cant read my notes properly) but it says something about piglets and some man who has been manipulating them.....

...I go into my Nans living room, it has the same sofa and TV and a cupboard that is built into the wall. I open the cupboard and drink a bottle of very very old and flat Lemonade, shaun tells me im stupid for doing that.

I go back to the cupboard and retrieve some photos from a blue box which I look at for a moment and smile.

*Iceberg*

Im swimming in the Arctic Ocean, I get out of the water onto the small ice berg and look round. 

The sky is bright blue with a few wispy clouds on the horizon, the water is perfectly still and of the deepest blue and almost looks black. The submerged ice berg appears light blue were its tainted by the colour of the water. 

Im standing there almost naked but it not cold at all.

*On The Run*

Im running along a street and I turn a corner at full speed, I run into a small SWAT team and I shoot them with a hand gun before they even realize  I am there.

I run into a building and up some stairs and into a house. I close the door behind me and check my gun, im out of ammo. Im searching for another gun in the house but I cant find one.

I hear foot steps and turn to see a large Russian woman come running into the room with her daughter. She tells me its unfair to kill me when im unarmed so she throws me a large steel meat cleaver. 

We start to battle, steel clashing off steel. Its a short battle because she didnt realize I had another knife in my pocket which I remove and in a spinning maneuver and put against her throat. She drops her weapon and I let her go telling her I dont want to hurt her. My hand is bleeding and is dripping on the floor

Her daughter comes running into the room and tells me that they are coming up the back stairs. I run for the door and bust through into the face of another swat member. I shout crap when I realize I dont have a weapon, I try to say something in russian but it just comes out as "maa mooo" or some other random noise.

I manage to steel his gun and shoot him after a little bit of a struggle. I run and dive through a window onto the roof out side, climb up onto another roof which has lots of steam vents of varying sizes. Now im surrounded by swat members.

I leap into the air, transform into a super saiyan which covers my vision in a burning yellow energy field and I blast towards the horizon at super speed. My view switches to 3rd person as I hover high above a small island. 

My view point falls from above back into my body and I free fall to the island knowing im dreaming! thrilled by the free fall feeling I dont realize how close I am until i hit the ground

I look at my hands which are pixelated (not sure if thats a word lol)and look very brown I feel disjointed and suddenly everything goes black! I concentrate on my hands again until everything comes back into focus. It looks like im in a computer game when my view point shoots back out my body and I see myself die before waking up

*Oppressed at work*

I enter my work with a group of people who head for the elevator but I hesitate and tell them its not safe to use the lift. I tell them why and have a flash back...

...I enter the lift and there is a small girl in the lift, she looks very pale almost ill. The doors close and I have an uneasy feeling about this girl, suddenly from behind she rams me against the door with such inhuman strength!

I turn around to see her with scarlet eyes and teeth which look like knives, a vampire! I think im gonna die but the elevator doors open and i fall back through into safety...

...The people I tell about this just laugh at me. Im sitting at my desk and there is a large butch woman who is bossing everyone around. I take in the office and everyone is whispering amongst themselves and I suddenly feel oppressed and very paranoid.

----------


## bro

Ah, that first dream sounded rather pleasent. You know, i've dreamed of my dead grandfather quite alot and each time I feel it almost "settles" it...perhaps it can do the same for you...I like the ending of that dream (and the mives you did to get there  :wink2: ) where you were looking at those photos...very sweet.

"Iceburg"..hmm, we'll have to wait for burned up on that one probably..sounded to me to be a gorgeous setting, pure and refreshing not held by any bounds..i guess freedom. (too bad irl we'd be dead within a minute or 2, hehe)

"on the run", good stuff! I laughed alot with the big russian lady givinig you a meat-cleaver...that was so random but made some strange bit of sense at the same time. Then a knife to her throat ::shock:: ... ::D: , haha, you showed her! After that and a bit of that awesome fight and moves, jjumping and diving and all, that transformation sounded awesome...and the lucidity! congratulations Mark! Must have felt good to have that bit back after a while. Sorry it didnt last too long..but looking at your hand was a good idea.  Hey, next time, try using the sense of touch..honestly, it's worked for me almost every time. continue about the flow of the dream, but rememb in the back of your mind that your in contro...periodically touching dream objects/people..etc..it will help. :smiley: 

That last dream did not sound like fun at all :Sad: ..im sorry. Perhaps there's bad feelings at work? That girl scene in the elevator..that was very creepy! gah...I'd be paranoid and uncomfortable after that too! especially with co-workers laughing...

That's not a bad night of dreams though Mark, I'm glad you got lucid again..many more :wink2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I loved the On The Run! The meat cleaver was awesome [sorry, I just have a thing for meat cleavers... I have no idea why though]! Glad you got to enjoy a bit of lucidity after all that hectic mess was done and over with.

----------


## raklet

> I hear foot steps and turn to see a large Russian woman come running into the room



What is it with you and Russian women?  Why didn't you just beat her the way you did the nurse?  ::D:

----------


## StephenT

Haha, "It's unfair to kill you unarmed, here's a giant steel meat clever."

That should get some good votes for most random quote from a russian lady.

----------


## Caradon

Nice dreams Mark. And congratulations on getting Lucid for the free fall. :smiley: 

I want to get into talking to dead relatives in Lucids too. I think that would be great. I lost my grandma. And my real dad is gone now too.

I have seen and talked with my grandma a little during hypnagogic WILDS.
But that's about it so far. But, I have seen them both a lot in non Lucids.

----------


## Moonbeam

Weird, I read these this morning and thought I commented.

That was a good night of recall.  And some lucidity!  

You were dreaming about cold places again.

Is your brother interested in dreaming at all?

----------


## mark

> Ah, that first dream sounded rather pleasent. You know, i've dreamed of my dead grandfather quite alot and each time I feel it almost "settles" it...perhaps it can do the same for you...I like the ending of that dream (and the mives you did to get there ) where you were looking at those photos...very sweet.



yes it was a nice dream,  I just wish I could have gotten lucid then I may have been able to talk to her.





> "Iceburg"..hmm, we'll have to wait for burned up on that one probably..sounded to me to be a gorgeous setting, pure and refreshing not held by any bounds..i guess freedom. (too bad irl we'd be dead within a minute or 2, hehe)



yes it very beautiful, it was really relaxing as well





> "on the run", good stuff! I laughed alot with the big russian lady givinig you a meat-cleaver...that was so random but made some strange bit of sense at the same time. Then a knife to her throat..., haha, you showed her! After that and a bit of that awesome fight and moves, jjumping and diving and all, that transformation sounded awesome...and the lucidity! congratulations Mark! Must have felt good to have that bit back after a while. Sorry it didnt last too long..but looking at your hand was a good idea. Hey, next time, try using the sense of touch..honestly, it's worked for me almost every time. continue about the flow of the dream, but rememb in the back of your mind that your in contro...periodically touching dream objects/people..etc..it will help.



ha ha that little battle with the russian lady was great  :Cool: 

It was great that I was lucid, it feels like it was such a long time since I was. Thanks I will take your advice into account.





> That last dream did not sound like fun at all..im sorry. Perhaps there's bad feelings at work? That girl scene in the elevator..that was very creepy! gah...I'd be paranoid and uncomfortable after that too! especially with co-workers laughing



lol dam vampires seem to be flooding my dreams ha ha  ::roll:: 





> I loved the On The Run! The meat cleaver was awesome [sorry, I just have a thing for meat cleavers... I have no idea why though]! Glad you got to enjoy a bit of lucidity after all that hectic mess was done and over with.



ha ha meat cleavers seem to be the weapon of choice in my dreams  :tongue2: 





> What is it with you and Russian women?  Why didn't you just beat her the way you did the nurse?



ha ha you know mate I dont have a clue lol, I have never even spoken to one .....  :Oops:  believe it or not, it never crossed my mind ha ha 





> Haha, "It's unfair to kill you unarmed, here's a giant steel meat clever."
> 
> That should get some good votes for most random quote from a russian lady.



Hello! welcome to my DJ , I shall have to return the favour and check out your dreams  :smiley: 

ha it was totally random, although I would rather take that then get run through off a massive meat cleaver  ::?: 





> Nice dreams Mark. And congratulations on getting Lucid for the free fall.
> 
> I want to get into talking to dead relatives in Lucids too. I think that would be great. I lost my grandma. And my real dad is gone now too.
> 
> I have seen and talked with my grandma a little during hypnagogic WILDS.
> But that's about it so far. But, I have seen them both a lot in non Lucids.



thanks man! it was good to be lucid again even if it was only a short itme  :smiley: 

Yeah I really wanna talk to her, see what she would say. It would be incredibly interresting  :smiley: 





> Weird, I read these this morning and thought I commented.
> 
> That was a good night of recall.  And some lucidity!  
> 
> You were dreaming about cold places again.
> 
> Is your brother interested in dreaming at all?



Thanks MB  :smiley: 

I do that all the time, think I have replied only to go and see I have been absent from the thread a few days  ::?: 

My brother into dreaming? hell no! everyone I know thinks im insane for it, my culture does not look well on dreams at all.

----------


## Moonbeam

> My brother into dreaming? hell no! everyone I know thinks im insane for it, my culture does not look well on dreams at all.



 ::?:  I know how you feel; I don't talk about this to anyone IRL either.   That's OK, we all have each other here. :smiley: 

I just thought it would be cool to have someone close to you to share things with.  I would say it is strange that you two are so different, then I think about me and my brother, and I remember how that goes.  ::roll::

----------


## Burned up

Mark I'm always struck by the level of sex and violence in your dreams.  Amazing drama.  And also by the way you get super strength or super powers.  Women aren't confident, composed and friendly as they are in mine.  Yours are vampires, Russian agents or porn stars.  Passion of some sort is never very far away.

Wonder what kinds of conflicts are going on down there?

The iceberg was interesting too.  Something about tip of the iceberg comes to mind.  A huge powerful solid structure yet so beautiful.  I can feel myself there now...

----------


## mark

*08 December 2007*

Wow did I scribble down my dreams last night! I can barely read them, so here goes...

*The Benet Family - Fragments*

- Kyle (a random DC) has collapsed in a restaurant, Mr Benet (from Heroes) injects him with Claire's blood to heal him
- Kyle is trying to talk Claire out of leaving, she jumps from a roof splats on the ground and gets up to run away.

*Suit and Crystals*

Im in Leeds walking down the high street to put my suits in the cleaners, im talking with D and we are trying to figure out why the hell I have come all the way down here to clean my suits, after all its about 150 miles from where I live.

Im at the university of leeds student union with D we are having lunch, after which she leaves to go somewhere out of the city? I go exploring round the union and come across a room.

In the room there is a lake or a pool with crystal clear water the walls are made of cloudy white and orange crystals which I climb up and open and hatch in the wall. Inside are hollow crystals of varying shapes and sizes, im fascinated and drawn in by a spiral (like a spring) of a crystal which has a clear fluid flowing through it. 

I grab and remove the crystal, accidentally snapping the ends and the strangest thing happens. When the crystal breaks the artery's in my wrist tears open and I start bleeding to death.

*Its all my fault*

I walk past a half planted vegetable patch and into a large and expensive looking house. I expect to see D and her family there but the house is empty an I feel a little lonely.

I cut a slice of thick white bread and cover it with jam, walking around eating I cant see any clothes or any toothbrushes or anything for that matter...I get a flash back (here on referred to as FB)

...Im sitting in the stands of a futuristic basket ball court with D and her Family, we are sitting laughing and shouting and generally having a good time.

The court is bright white with yellow lines making the boundary line, in each corner of the court is a hole and when the ball enters the hole it shoots out of the diagonally opposite hole. 

The match being played is a one on one between 2 women. The are using the hole with amazing skill scoring baskets here and there. The stadium has been built in my new hotel, which is massive. It is located half way up the building. As it turns out im a multi billionaire....

.... I go out into the garden having finished eating the bread I start planting the vegetables which were not planted.......

....FB. I have been given a pair of dark blue jeans, a blue T Shirt and a striped jacket by a girl, maybe D? and whilst wearing them my watch gets caught on a thread and breaks. I yell at her "That watch is worth fucking loads"..

...back in the house im sitting on a bed and I switch the TV on, im about to call D when a news item flashes up. It tells of how I sued the clothing chain for everything they and and also sued everyone who opposed me. It tells of how using my money I began to threaten and destroy people by forcing them to do stuff which is not nice.

The next news item tells of how I destroyed D's family and split them apart. Im utterly stunned by this and a realization comes across me. I have pushed or destroyed everyone in my life and the lonlyness is all my fault.

*Buying Weapons*

We are crossing a bridge, my brother is in front but very young and he is in a strange plastic ball like a hamster ball. Im sitting in a truck with a girl.

There is a tornado coming towards us and I ram shuan off the bridge then drive the truck off and crash on the valley floor. The tornado passes and I purchase some weapons for us.

I get shaun a knuckle duster, the girl a crossbow and for myself a sword which glows bright white.

*Violent Chavs*

Im at my cousin A's house, he has all his friends around. They are all chavs and im very uncomfortable in their presence. There is an argument taking place because one of the chavs hit another's sister.

I go upstairs to escape the trouble and I hear the beating him and strangling him. I feel ashamed that im upstairs hiding from the violence and I feel I should be helping. 

I go down the stairs just in time to see a lad kick the other in the face really hard. He collapses to the ground and I know he is unconscious, all the chavs are laughing and I run over to check his pulse. he is barely alive and im shocked at the state of his face.

*Its your own fault!*

A weather man is giving a report riding through a muddy field, half way though his report he falls face first in the mud but gets straight back up and rides off.

Im riding down a street and I see a young boy getting attacked off some birds. He shouts for help and I pull up beside him he says he took this nest and they just started attacking him. I tell him its serves him right for stealing the nest and ride off. 

I turn back to see him getting attacked off the bird again  ::lol:: 

Coming round a corner I am almost hit off a flying orange, I look to see what the deal is and see Goku throwing oranges. Another Goku is catching them in his mouth. 

He collects 3 or 4 then squeeze them into a glass and makes orange juice from it. Chi chi comes out and he randomly squeezes her boob.

----------


## mark

> I know how you feel; I don't talk about this to anyone IRL either.   That's OK, we all have each other here.
> 
> I just thought it would be cool to have someone close to you to share things with. I would say it is strange that you two are so different, then I think about me and my brother, and I remember how that goes.



yeah lol, its a breath of fresh air to be taken seriously on here. 

you know what really gets me is that there is actual scientific evidence for LDing and people refuse to believe anything about it yet they are so willing to accept things like psychic mediums and ghosts and religion (dont want to offend anyone) its so strange.

yeah me and my bro are 2 very different people.





> Mark I'm always struck by the level of sex and violence in your dreams. Amazing drama. And also by the way you get super strength or super powers. Women aren't confident, composed and friendly as they are in mine. Yours are vampires, Russian agents or porn stars. Passion of some sort is never very far away.
> 
> Wonder what kinds of conflicts are going on down there?



Please elaborate with your thoughts it would interest me a great deal to hear your opinion on me. Oh and if you do want to post this dont worry about offending me or anything.

what do you mean by down there? lol 

but I dont have much in the way of good experiences so im not surprised my mind is a little messed up, if you wish I will go into detail so feel free to request if you like.





> The iceberg was interesting too. Something about tip of the iceberg comes to mind. A huge powerful solid structure yet so beautiful. I can feel myself there now...



it was such a simple dream, but very calming and powerful,  I enjoyed that one alot

----------


## bro

In that first dream it seems like you could have been close to questioning reality...the cleaner being 100's of miles away and all.

When the crystal broke and you described bleeding to death, I remember that's happened to me a good amount of times...scary feeling.

Hmmm...I want to come see this futuristic basket-ball court..sounds fun. If I should visit, I expect at the very least 500 million dream dollars :tongue2: .
   but they say money is the root of all evil and it seems that you became evil in the dream  ::D: 

Yes! I actually know what "chavs" are as they've been mentioned on dreamviews before. That sounds awful though, one of them getting eat to death..I don't blame you for hiding :tongue2: 

Hehe, the mud covered weatherman, pecked kid, and flying oranges...the random boob squeeze at the end was a fine finish to a good dream :p.

----------


## The Cusp

> im fascinated and drawn in by a spiral (like a spring) of a crystal which has a clear fluid flowing through it. 
> 
> I grab and remove the crystal, accidentally snapping the ends and the strangest thing happens. When the crystal breaks the artery's in my wrist tears open and I start bleeding to death.



That is strange, and very unpleasant




> The match being played is a one on one between 2 women. The are using the hole with amazing skill scoring baskets here and there.



Yeah, but can the dunk? ::D: 





> *Violent Chavs*
> 
> Im at my cousin A's house, he has all his friends around. They are all chavs and im very uncomfortable in their presence. There is an argument taking place because one of the chavs hit another's sister.
> 
> I go upstairs to escape the trouble and I hear the beating him and strangling him. I feel ashamed that im upstairs hiding from the violence and I feel I should be helping. 
> 
> I go down the stairs just in time to see a lad kick the other in the face really hard. He collapses to the ground and I know he is unconscious, all the chavs are laughing and I run over to check his pulse. he is barely alive and im shocked at the state of his face.



I've come across so many people bitching about chavs.  It's amazing how much fear these people have managed to spread.  Someone's got to start up an anti-chav squad and hunt those bastards down.

----------


## mark

> In that first dream it seems like you could have been close to questioning reality...the cleaner being 100's of miles away and all.



yeah I was so close lol but not this time I guess  ::?: 






> When the crystal broke and you described bleeding to death, I remember that's happened to me a good amount of times...scary feeling.



it wasnt scarry at all, just totally surprising






> Hmmm...I want to come see this futuristic basket-ball court..sounds fun. If I should visit, I expect at the very least 500 million dream dollars.
>    but they say money is the root of all evil and it seems that you became evil in the dream



well that is true lol and I certainly was evil in that dream lol





> Yes! I actually know what "chavs" are as they've been mentioned on dreamviews before. That sounds awful though, one of them getting eat to death..I don't blame you for hiding



I HATE chavs with everything I am  :Mad: 





> Hehe, the mud covered weatherman, pecked kid, and flying oranges...the random boob squeeze at the end was a fine finish to a good dream :p.



ha ha quite a random dream that was  :smiley: 





> That is strange, and very unpleasant



yes it was, but it wasnt so much unpleasant, there was no pain or anything just utter surprise





> Yeah, but can the dunk?



ha ha ha .....ooooh to answer and get alot of abuse off the ladies lol  :tongue2: 





> I've come across so many people bitching about chavs. It's amazing how much fear these people have managed to spread. Someone's got to start up an anti-chav squad and hunt those bastards down.




Mate I dont know if you are from England at all but chavs are scum. They seem only to hurt. It is what their society runs on, they create fear because they will stop at nothing. I have known chavs to mug old people for a few pence in their purse, or to beat people in huge groups for a laugh, or knife the innocents because they looked at them the wrong way. 

I hate them with everything I have and personally have had a huge number of bad experiences with them

----------


## Moonbeam

> Mate I dont know if you are from England at all but chavs are scum. They seem only to hurt. It is what their society runs on, they create fear because they will stop at nothing. I have known chavs to mug old people for a few pence in their purse, or to beat people in huge groups for a laugh, or knife the innocents because they looked at them the wrong way. 
> 
> I hate them with everything I have and personally have had a huge number of bad experiences with them



Sounds like England is really in like A Clockwork Orange almost.

----------


## bro

> Sounds like England is really in like A Clockwork Orange almost.



Oh god. That movie has never left my head...*shudder*, I didn't make that connection but it's eerily similar.

----------


## mark

> Sounds like England is really in like A Clockwork Orange almost.



lol I mean dont get me wrong there are some lovley places over here, and most people are nice  :smiley: 

its just a small minority who insist on causing trouble. Also you have to remember I hate them with passion and only ever see the bad they do. 


ha ha and this morning the government gave their idea on stopping them being violent and yobbish.....the genius idea is to give them martial arts lessons! ::shock::  I mean what the hell right! its all we need, not just violent chavs but violent chavs who are trained to kill  ::roll:: .....stupid government 





> Oh god. That movie has never left my head...*shudder*, I didn't make that connection but it's eerily similar.



considering it got banned I was expecting something alot worse. I was a little let down by it

----------


## mark

*09 December 2007*

Alright night of dreams again but still no lucid, i have been putting extra effort into setting my intention for lucid dreaming tonight so finger crossed.
The dreams last night bring back a few feeling I have not felt for a while, im not sure if its good or bad thing. But its a step in the right direction in terms of using my dreams to delve into my past.*

Swimming* 

Im off to go swimming with my family but im unsure, I have always avoided swimming and I feel very self conscious about the idea. I head off to the pool after picking up my towel.

I enter into a bath room and step into the toilet bowl and flush the toilet, I begin spinning fast and sink into the toilet. 

I reappear by the pool with my family, I turn to jump in but I see the floor of the pool rising so the water gets shallower and shallower until it disappears. On the newly formed platform the cast of friends begins to act out the final scenes of the show and im very disappointed by their performance.

*Telemarketing* 

Im at work sitting on a patio table, I have a laptop in front of me and im watching the people walk by. Suddenly there is a man sitting next to me like the man from fonejacker (see pic)



he does not talk at me but as if he is talking down the phone. He says "good evening sir! are you interested in going to Africa to help orphans" Then he types a letter with the details of the trip.

I show him my work and explain that for a living I burn porn onto DVDs and I talk him step by step through the process.

*Field Trip*

I go on a geography field trip, its only a small thing in preparation for our trip to the desert in Egypt.

Im walking along at the front of the pack, there is a girl LR trying to keep up with me and trying to talk to me but im embarrassed and a little scared because everyone hates her and im worried everyone will hate me too for talking to her. (unfortunately and im ashamed to admit this but that is how things were at college, I was messed up and afraid of getting treated the way I used to)

The teacher tells us he has to go somewhere but we should all just get on with our projects, he runs away and I know fine well he is running of to have a beer and watch the football. Im standing in a small town and I dont know were anyone has gone so I enter what looks like a small cafe.

The place is huge! it looks warm, with a brown colour scheme and soft padded stools and sofa's in all the corners, I examine a stall in the centre of the shop which sell marshmallow to put in hot chocolate, which everyone is drinking. 

I suddenly notice that im naked (this is the first time this has happened) and im wearing a towel that is barely big enough to cover me. I also noticed that im really fat compared to how I am in real life. 

I see A sitting with a hot chocolate cupped in her hands and I want to say something to her, she is so beautiful but I see the smile fall off her face when she sees me and im suddenly more aware then ever of my poor condition and nakedness and I fell very alone suddenly.

----------


## The Cusp

> I enter into a bath room and step into the toilet bowl and flush the toilet, I begin spinning fast and sink into the toilet.



Bwahahahha!  What the heck that about?  Flushing yourself down the toilet, too funny!

----------


## bro

Mark...careful with those toilets :p...I could think of some symbolism for that...perhaps you can too...

You tell that guy! Go Mark! (Sound like the porn profession is more profitable if it's a choice between the 2). :wink2: 

Wow, that last dream sounds like a conglomeration of what was daily life perhaps for you, bits of real life (you mentioned that unfortunate group dynamic that happens so often) and perhaps self-conciousness with someone important or someone you like...didn't sound like it ended on a happy note, sorry Mark.

Hmm, anyway, you should have drank some of "A"'s hot coccoa, that always makes the mood brighter  ::D: .

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Swimming* 
> 
> Im off to go swimming with my family but im unsure, I have always avoided swimming and I feel very self conscious about the idea. I head off to the pool after picking up my towel.
> 
> I enter into a bath room and step into the toilet bowl and flush the toilet, I begin spinning fast and sink into the toilet. 
> 
> I reappear by the pool with my family, I turn to jump in but I see the floor of the pool rising so the water gets shallower and shallower until it disappears. On the newly formed platform the cast of friends begins to act out the final scenes of the show and im very disappointed by their performance.



 ::shock::  You really hate swimming, don't you?  A very bizarre dream.

----------


## raklet

> I show him my work and explain that for a living I burn porn onto DVDs.



No wonder you have body image issues in field trip.  How can anyone stack up to the beautiful perfect bodies in porn movies (male or female)?   :Uhm:

----------


## Sara

> I show him my work and explain that for a living I burn porn onto DVDs and I talk him step by step through the process.



LOL, even if you're not performing it in your dream, the porn is mentioned somewhere. 

*Field Trip*Im walking along at the front of the pack, there is a girl LR trying to keep up with me and trying to talk to me but im embarrassed and a little scared because everyone hates her and im worried everyone will hate me too for talking to her. (unfortunately and im ashamed to admit this but that is how things were at college, I was messed up and afraid of getting treated the way I used to)[/quote]
Ohh, I can understand that so well... This 'hierarchy' in a class and 'who is cool enough to be seen with' etc. 





> I suddenly notice that im naked (this is the first time this has happened)



So you're usually not naked when having sex? (guess not, with all those quickies against the wall) (sorry, now I might seem obsessed with your sex dreams, which is not the case, haha)





> I see A sitting with a hot chocolate cupped in her hands and I want to say something to her, she is so beautiful but I see the smile fall off her face when she sees me and im suddenly more aware then ever of my poor condition and nakedness and I fell very alone suddenly.



Ohhh, that's so sad  :Sad: 
Not nice to end a night of dreaming on a feeling like that  :Sad: 

Good luck on the lucids coming night!

----------


## Burned up

> *09 December 2007*
> 
> Alright night of dreams again but still no lucid, i have been putting extra effort into setting my intention for lucid dreaming tonight so finger crossed.
> The dreams last night bring back a few feeling I have not felt for a while, im not sure if its good or bad thing. But its a step in the right direction in terms of using my dreams to delve into my past.*
> 
> Swimming* 
> 
> Im off to go swimming with my family but im unsure, I have always avoided swimming and I feel very self conscious about the idea. I head off to the pool after picking up my towel.
> 
> ...



Nice ending  :smiley:   I always thought Friends was over-rated anyway.





> *Telemarketing* 
> 
> Im at work sitting on a patio table, I have a laptop in front of me and im watching the people walk by. Suddenly there is a man sitting next to me like the man from fonejacker (see pic)
> 
> 
> 
> he does not talk at me but as if he is talking down the phone. He says "good evening sir! are you interested in going to Africa to help orphans" Then he types a letter with the details of the trip.
> 
> I show him my work and explain that for a living I burn porn onto DVDs and I talk him step by step through the process.
> ...



What a cliffhanger ending!  Love your accessing old feelings - I think I know what you mean about worring what other will think.  That's also how it finishes although in a different way.  You see your appearence stop what would have been a lovely ending to the dream.  Perhaps the female part of you doesn't think the male/conscious part of you is looking after himself???

----------


## Vex Kitten

Spinning down the toilet, I think that's the first I've ever heard of that. Was it fun at least?

*jots down your method of dealing with telemarketers for future reference*

So... I see you had nakedness and a towel involved in your dreams too. I was only half naked in my dream the other night, searched for and couldn't find a towel to cover myself. 
HEY, wait a minute, that was probably MY towel you were using!

----------


## lizmunchausen

> 6th January 2007
> 
> *My first journal entry and first lucid dream* 
> 
> 
> Im in a old fashioned living room with red and brown flowery patterned wall paper. There is a worn browny coulur chair next to the TV simillar to the one out of the matrix. In the centre of the room is a shower basin filled with water. I am washing a small animal its about the size a a king prawn and has the head of a Elephant and the body of a prawn. Its colour swerled between pink and purple.
> 
> I thought that this was not right infact this was insane then it hit me and I shouted "Dam im dreaming!!" I looked at my hand and had a extra finger coming out of my little finger. I looked again this time I had 8 fingers. I looked around everything began to fade slowly. (I had read that spining helps clear things up) I span but I did not work and tried again this time it work a treat and everything was very clear.
> 
> ...



washing a prawn elephant sounds jokes

----------


## Caradon

LOL! Funny Toilet dream!

Sunday night, I too had a dream where I was in a public place naked.

Walking through a grocery store. a security guard came after me. I told him that there was an emergency, and I was in such a hurry I forgot to put cloths on. ::lol::  

He believed me too lol. And I didn't get into trouble for it.

----------


## mark

> Bwahahahha! What the heck that about? Flushing yourself down the toilet, too funny!



ha ha  I dunno mate it may have been from that episode of futurama when bender flushes himself down the toilet...but I dunno ha ha its random as owt





> Wow, that last dream sounds like a conglomeration of what was daily life perhaps for you, bits of real life (you mentioned that unfortunate group dynamic that happens so often) and perhaps self-conciousness with someone important or someone you like...didn't sound like it ended on a happy note, sorry Mark.
> 
> Hmm, anyway, you should have drank some of "A"'s hot coccoa, that always makes the mood brighter .



yeah that dream meant alot when it comes to my past, firstly the way I treated that girl LR is something im totally ashamed of, because I know what its like to be treated like that yet I did it anyway, I would never do that now but then I was not a very nice person....very angry I was.

That feeling of wanting attention and to be good enough for someone is still something that totally haunts me. its a strange feeling back then it was so much more intense, in fact I dont think its that people dont give me attention but more that I have this weird thing of only seeing the negative in myself therefore any positive attention I get i just ignore .... I really need to get that sorted





> No wonder you have body image issues in field trip. How can anyone stack up to the beautiful perfect bodies in porn movies (male or female)?



ha ha the funny thing is is that I hardly ever watch it....not that you would guess that from my dreams ha ha







> LOL, even if you're not performing it in your dream, the porn is mentioned somewhere.



 :Oops:  ha ha what can I say im just a sick sick man ...*runs and hides*  :tongue2: 





> Ohh, I can understand that so well... This 'hierarchy' in a class and 'who is cool enough to be seen with' etc.



Thing is sara that is not even like it was just dreamed, I did so much worse to her in real life just because I was afraid of being bullied again. I did apologize to her a few years later but I cant forgive myself for that. I have the feeling that as I dig into my past I will probs discover more things like this 





> So you're usually not naked when having sex? (guess not, with all those quickies against the wall) (sorry, now I might seem obsessed with your sex dreams, which is not the case, haha)



...that is true ha ha  ::lol::  its just thats the first naked/ashamed dream I have had...as you point out usually my nakedness is not something im ashamed of lol  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Nice ending   I always thought Friends was over-rated anyway.



friends was over rated, still good but certainly not as good as everyone said it was







> What a cliffhanger ending!  Love your accessing old feelings - I think I know what you mean about worring what other will think.  That's also how it finishes although in a different way.  You see your appearence stop what would have been a lovely ending to the dream.  Perhaps the female part of you doesn't think the male/conscious part of you is looking after himself???



well its not like im unhealthy, im not fat infact im in fairly good shape in terms of my body. but maybe you have a really good point. I do reject alot of the stero typical male attributes like anger and competitiveness stuff I often feel ashamed when I feel stuff like that.

The feeling towards the end of that dream were very much how I felt when I was younger, I used to feel ashamed of myself when I was in the presence of others.





> Spinning down the toilet, I think that's the first I've ever heard of that. Was it fun at least?
> 
> *jots down your method of dealing with telemarketers for future reference*
> 
> So... I see you had nakedness and a towel involved in your dreams too. I was only half naked in my dream the other night, searched for and couldn't find a towel to cover myself. 
> HEY, wait a minute, that was probably MY towel you were using!



ha ha vex thats it your a genius! what a perfect way to tip the balance when on the phone to a telemarketer .... *laughs evilly and waits for the phone to ring*

he he so now im sex obsessed in my dreams and a towel thief  ::roll::  lol guess I dont know my self as well as I thought ha ha ha  :tongue2: 





> washing a prawn elephant sounds jokes



Hello!!! Welcome to my journal  ::bowdown:: 

that dream was something I will never ever forget! its was totally random ha ha but the utter shock of being lucid was incredible!

hey do you have a DJ? I will have to pay you a visit if you do  :smiley: 





> LOL! Funny Toilet dream!
> 
> Sunday night, I too had a dream where I was in a public place naked.
> 
> Walking through a grocery store. a security guard came after me. I told him that there was an emergency, and I was in such a hurry I forgot to put cloths on. 
> 
> He believed me too lol. And I didn't get into trouble for it.



ha ha I was gonna mention it to you the other day when I noticed it but man there are so many threads to reply to know I get lost and forget what im doing ha ha

Nice one on that story its mint ha ha

----------


## mark

*10 December 2007*

Not a good night for dreams, the one I did have was a little bit random and strange ha ha.

Being back at work has affected both my recall and I guess my motivation.

*The Bath*

I have been running a bath and I have left the bath room whilst it fills, I come back through to the bath room to check on the progress of my bath. I see kevin pissing in my bath. I start shouting at him and calling him filthy.

He tells me he will wash the bath out and run me a new one and that I should calm down. I know he is drunk again but before I leave the bath room he tells me that I should put cheese in the bath because the water cooks it but chills the outside forming what looks like eggs. 

The boiler breaks and water sprouts everywhere from holes in the pipes, I eventually reset the system and watch a series of blond womens faces  floating across the boiler cover to symbolise that the boiler has been fixed.

Shaun is at the bottom of the stairs and I am blowing up red condoms and releasing them like balloons. Each time they fly round before zooming towards shaun and hitting him really hard in the balls causing him to collapse in pain. I find this massively amusing (even now sitting typing im laughing at it) this happens 3 more times and after each hit the force gets stronger and stronger causing him more pain.

----------


## Burned up

> *10 December 2007*
> 
> Not a good night for dreams, the one I did have was a little bit random and strange ha ha.
> 
> Being back at work has affected both my recall and I guess my motivation.
> 
> *The Bath*
> 
> I have been running a bath and I have left the bath room whilst it fills, I come back through to the bath room to check on the progress of my bath. I see kevin pissing in my bath. I start shouting at him and calling him filthy.
> ...



Too right, lots of ROTFL from me too.   ::laughhard::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Shaun is at the bottom of the stairs and I am blowing up red condoms and releasing them like balloons. Each time they fly round before zooming towards shaun and hitting him really hard in the balls causing him to collapse in pain. I find this massively amusing (even now sitting typing im laughing at it) this happens 3 more times and after each hit the force gets stronger and stronger causing him more pain.



And I thought I was mean to my brother in dreams.... ::D:

----------


## Sara

> *10 December 2007*
> 
> Not a good night for dreams, the one I did have was a little bit random and strange ha ha.
> 
> Shaun is at the bottom of the stairs and I am blowing up red condoms and releasing them like balloons. Each time they fly round before zooming towards shaun and hitting him really hard in the balls causing him to collapse in pain. I find this massively amusing (even now sitting typing im laughing at it) this happens 3 more times and after each hit the force gets stronger and stronger causing him more pain.



Hahahaha, you might call this a bit random and strange, but it's one of the most hilarious dreams I've read  ::D: 
You were evil, but it's oh so funny  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## bro

Great dream Mark! Like everyone else..I'm having a good laugh reading it...pissing drunk in the bath, the explanation about cheese and eggs!!! Haha (that was the best I'd say, aside from the pissing bit), blond womens face indicator and the condoms..good revenge! I'm sure he won't be doing that in your bath anoymore. :tongue2: 

(That's a fun dream to remember on a night with otherwise spotty recall)

----------


## crash

> *The Benet Family - Fragments*
> 
> - Kyle (a random DC) has collapsed in a restaurant, Mr Benet (from Heroes) injects him with Claire's blood to heal him
> - Kyle is trying to talk Claire out of leaving, she jumps from a roof splats on the ground and gets up to run away.



Haha, glad to see another member dreaming about Heroes.  I often dream about Heroes characters or their actor/actresses.  Thanks for this, it just triggered a dream with Hayden I was trying to remember so hard!

----------


## mark

> Too right, lots of ROTFL from me too.



ha ha that has kept me amused all day  :smiley: 





> And I thought I was mean to my brother in dreams....



oh no!! my meanness has been discovered  :tongue2:  ha ha lol it was very funny though even though it was slightly evil  ::D: 





> Hahahaha, you might call this a bit random and strange, but it's one of the most hilarious dreams I've read 
> You were evil, but it's oh so funny



ha ha cool, im glad you liked it......I will see what I can do about abusing my bro some more.  :tongue2: 





> Great dream Mark! Like everyone else..I'm having a good laugh reading it...pissing drunk in the bath, the explanation about cheese and eggs!!! Haha (that was the best I'd say, aside from the pissing bit), blond womens face indicator and the condoms..good revenge! I'm sure he won't be doing that in your bath anoymore.
> 
> (That's a fun dream to remember on a night with otherwise spotty recall)



ha ha, its silly with the random cheese/egg thing, I was very confused about it in the morning. 





> Haha, glad to see another member dreaming about Heroes. I often dream about Heroes characters or their actor/actresses. Thanks for this, it just triggered a dream with Hayden I was trying to remember so hard!



hey! welcome to my DJ  :boogie: 

I love heroes! and heroes dreams are mint I have had a fair few of them 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=139
this one is the best I have had! it was great lol

I will have to drop by and check out you DJ at some point over the next few days  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*11 December 2007*

Last night I was very very excited about going to bed, having purchased some more B6 I was looking forward to some vivid dreams and even hoped of some lucidity.

What I got was utter shit recall and no lucidity at all.

So half way though December I can frankly say it has been shit! and im very annoyed both by my failure to become lucid and the dodgy recall....I better get some lucidity back soon or im gonna go insane!

im just confused by how I can go from 16 lucids in a month to 1, I mean whats that about?

*Fragments*

- in a room? with my Aunty S or maybe its kevin?
- there are 3 sentences or words written on the wall which I find both amusing and very uncomfortable.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, you do sound like me... I mean, I never got to 16 lucids in month, but one month it just dropped, maybe you're too stressed over something? [My case, I'm too busy/stressed with school] Did you use B6 the month you had that many lucids?

----------


## mark

> Well, you do sound like me... I mean, I never got to 16 lucids in month, but one month it just dropped, maybe you're too stressed over something? [My case, I'm too busy/stressed with school] Did you use B6 the month you had that many lucids?



hey lucidbuld, yeah I started using the B6 towards the end of October, so yeah I think the B6 really helped with my lucidity because everything was so much more vivid it was easier to get lucid. 

I ran out of it a week or so ago and my recall has been terrible not to mention my lucidity  ::roll:: ....although its very possible its all psychological

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> hey lucidbuld, yeah I started using the B6 towards the end of October, so yeah I think the B6 really helped with my lucidity because everything was so much more vivid it was easier to get lucid. 
> 
> I ran out of it a week or so ago and my recall has been terrible not to mention my lucidity ....although its very possible its all psychological



It could be all in your head, because if you think you'll have a lucid [without a doubt] you'll have one and such. 

I've tried B6 and it's never helped me... I wonder why it works for you?

----------


## bro

I'm sorry about this lack in recall Mark. I highly doubt B6 was helping you at all...even with all those LD's. That was all your head working hard to bring you those lucids.

You have lots of potential, it's clear just by reading a bit in here...perhaps you just need a break or like LB suggested..you're stressed. Think it over.

It can again, take it easy and relax. Enjoy sleeping normally for a while and then begin some steady, gentle, but firm efforts to begin some lucid attempts again.

I'm sure you'll be back in the game in no time

----------


## Burned up

> hey lucidbuld, yeah I started using the B6 towards the end of October, so yeah I think the B6 really helped with my lucidity because everything was so much more vivid it was easier to get lucid. 
> 
> I ran out of it a week or so ago and my recall has been terrible not to mention my lucidity ....although its very possible its all psychological



Undoubtedly.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Burned up

> *11 December 2007*
> 
> Last night I was very very excited about going to bed, having purchased some more B6 I was looking forward to some vivid dreams and even hoped of some lucidity.
> 
> What I got was utter shit recall and no lucidity at all.
> 
> So half way though December I can frankly say it has been shit! and im very annoyed both by my failure to become lucid and the dodgy recall....I better get some lucidity back soon or im gonna go insane!
> 
> im just confused by how I can go from 16 lucids in a month to 1, I mean whats that about?



Being human?  It could be no more complicated than your physiological state deciding you need more sleep.





> *Fragments*
> 
> - in a room? with my Aunty S or maybe its kevin?
> - there are 3 sentences or words written on the wall which I find both amusing and very uncomfortable.



Father, son and holy spirit?  Just a guess  ::D:

----------


## crash

> hey! welcome to my DJ 
> 
> I love heroes! and heroes dreams are mint I have had a fair few of them 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=139
> this one is the best I have had! it was great lol
> 
> I will have to drop by and check out you DJ at some point over the next few days



Oh man, that IS a good dream!  Haha, Im jelous!  I must say that 5 Years Gone is one of my favorite episodes along with Company Man.

You can stop by my DJ any time, Ill deffenently be stopping by yours often =]

----------


## The Cusp

> I highly doubt B6 was helping you at all...even with all those LD's. That was all your head working hard to bring you those lucids.



I've often wondered if B6 isn't just having a placebo effect.

----------


## Moonbeam

> So half way though December I can frankly say it has been shit! and im very annoyed both by my failure to become lucid and the dodgy recall....I better get some lucidity back soon or im gonna go insane!
> 
> im just confused by how I can go from 16 lucids in a month to 1, I mean whats that about?





Mark, don't give up.  You saw how long my bad spell was; I wondered if I was ever going to get it back again.  I don't know why, it just happens.  You have had really good progress overall; usually I am amazed at your incredible recall.  So hang in there, I've been thru it enough times to know that it is temporary, and you may break the dryspell with a really great lucid.






> I've often wondered if B6 isn't just having a placebo effect.



I've used it often enough to know that it is not placebo, but it is not extremely reliable either.   Sometimes it works, sometimes not--but you can tell when it does, because of the extra vividness; there someting different about the dreams.  I'm not sure why it works sometimes and other times not.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, check out Exobyts thread on why B6 works. I guess if you eat certain foods when you take the B6. Like beef or turky, and some others I don't remember. There is something in those foods, that mixed with the B6 creates seritonin. (don't know if I'm spelling that right.) Which makes you have the intense vivid dreams.

That would explain why sometimes it works and sometimes not.

 I found it actually made it harder for me to become Lucid. Because it changes the way my dreams feel to me. But wow, what a fun ride anyway. lol.

----------


## bro

Yeah Caradon..I'm pretty sure that stuff is called "tryptophan"...with B6 it sodes that. That was a good thread...I tried to find tryptophan in the pharmacy but couldn't...apparently it's been taken off the market. It exists in many foods though. :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> What I got was utter shit recall and no lucidity at all.
> 
> So half way though December I can frankly say it has been shit! and im very annoyed both by my failure to become lucid and the dodgy recall....I better get some lucidity back soon or im gonna go insane!
> 
> im just confused by how I can go from 16 lucids in a month to 1, I mean whats that about?



B6 doesn't seem to help my dream recall either. I'd have no recall or or only be able to call up a face or a feeling from a dream whenever I used B6.

The lack of lucids and recall might be due to this season. It can stress out the best of us. And stress usually = poor recall. Look at my dream journal.. down to a couple of dreams a night and last night only fragments. Looks like we're in the same boat. 

Just keep at it. You'll get a good lucid soon. 
 ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sucks about the recall issues, man.  :Sad:  Keep experimenting with the B6 for a few days (but not a few days in a row) and see if there wasn't some surrounding circumstance that kept it from working the first time. It doesn't necessarily help my recall, but when it helps gives me intense dreams, I often remember more of the details anyway.

And you'll get lucid again. We all have our dry spells.  ::wink:: 

Oh, and...





> I enter into a bath room and step into the toilet bowl and flush the toilet, I begin spinning fast and sink into the toilet.



...that was freakin _hilarious_.  ::lmao::

----------


## mark

> It could be all in your head, because if you think you'll have a lucid [without a doubt] you'll have one and such. 
> 
> I've tried B6 and it's never helped me... I wonder why it works for you?



B6 def makes things more intense for me I have had over a month to discover that. 

maybe stress is the cause, I know for a fact that my job is not going well plus I had that interview which I didnt get...that I was really gutted at so maybe that is the cause.





> I'm sorry about this lack in recall Mark. I highly doubt B6 was helping you at all...even with all those LD's. That was all your head working hard to bring you those lucids.
> 
> You have lots of potential, it's clear just by reading a bit in here...perhaps you just need a break or like LB suggested..you're stressed. Think it over.
> 
> It can again, take it easy and relax. Enjoy sleeping normally for a while and then begin some steady, gentle, but firm efforts to begin some lucid attempts again.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be back in the game in no time



hmmm....take things easy I could do, but I cant stop my dreaming its to much of who i am and I guess I crave lucidity after having experienced it.  :Oops: 





> Being human? It could be no more complicated than your physiological state deciding you need more sleep.



this could very well be true.






> Father, son and holy spirit?  Just a guess



I highly doubt it, im not religious in the slightest. I wont go into my views as I would not like to offend anyone





> Oh man, that IS a good dream! Haha, Im jelous! I must say that 5 Years Gone is one of my favorite episodes along with Company Man.
> 
> You can stop by my DJ any time, Ill deffenently be stopping by yours often =]



ha ha thanks man

I had another heroes dream last night actually  ::D: 





> I've often wondered if B6 isn't just having a placebo effect.



It could very well be a placebo effect, after all when it comes to dreaming isnt everything dependent on influences. But like moonbeam said it really does feel different and alot more stable and real, even normal dreams.





> [/color]
> 
> Mark, don't give up. You saw how long my bad spell was; I wondered if I was ever going to get it back again. I don't know why, it just happens. You have had really good progress overall; usually I am amazed at your incredible recall. So hang in there, I've been thru it enough times to know that it is temporary, and you may break the dryspell with a really great lucid.



 
what you say is true moonbeam, I think maybe im dwelling on my failure instead of being passive about LDing.

Although I think I have an idea of how frustrating it must have been for you especially when everyone else is having them  ::?: 





> I've used it often enough to know that it is not placebo, but it is not extremely reliable either. Sometimes it works, sometimes not--but you can tell when it does, because of the extra vividness; there someting different about the dreams. I'm not sure why it works sometimes and other times not.




agreed!  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> I found it actually made it harder for me to become Lucid. Because it changes the way my dreams feel to me. But wow, what a fun ride anyway. lol.



yeah I saw that thread...its why I tried it lol

It really does change perception of the dreams, its why I like it. It makes my attention that much easier to control and therefore makes it easier for me to recognise dreams...atleast that is what I think I need to experiment more  :smiley: 





> B6 doesn't seem to help my dream recall either. I'd have no recall or or only be able to call up a face or a feeling from a dream whenever I used B6.
> 
> The lack of lucids and recall might be due to this season. It can stress out the best of us. And stress usually = poor recall. Look at my dream journal.. down to a couple of dreams a night and last night only fragments. Looks like we're in the same boat. 
> 
> Just keep at it. You'll get a good lucid soon.



thanks vex  :smiley: 

Im glad you have stopped by my DJ a few more times I really enjoy hearing your view  :smiley: 

its true, i was thinking alot today that I am stressed not because of christmas but more my stupid crappy job lol





> Sucks about the recall issues, man.  Keep experimenting with the B6 for a few days (but not a few days in a row) and see if there wasn't some surrounding circumstance that kept it from working the first time. It doesn't necessarily help my recall, but when it helps gives me intense dreams, I often remember more of the details anyway.
> 
> And you'll get lucid again. We all have our dry spells.



 ::shock::  err....what happens if I take B6 every night? lol 

thanks for the support man  :smiley:  I hope I get it back soon.....by the looks of it my entry on the dream gallery is gonna be a little barren  ::?: 

ha yeah that toilet thing lol I dont even know were that came from

----------


## bro

> err....what happens if I take B6 every night? lol



From what I hear there's a risk of nerve damage...you'd have to look that up though...How much are you taking?

I may be risking problems myself as from time to time for 3 days or so, I take 200 mg of B6..I hope not.

----------


## mark

*12 December 2007*

Well no lucids last night but im not to bothered, I have decided to try and be passive with my LDs rather then dwelling on my failure.

Also my B6 kicked in last night, very very vivid dreams, to the point that I was convinced one of them was real.

*Milk* 

I hear kevin come in the house and he stumbles drunk into the kitchen. My mum tells him not to drink the milk cos there is hardly any left, I go into the kitchen and see kevin trying to drink the milk. 

I yell at him "what you doing? mum said to leave it and besides you dont really drink milk" he says "well....I fancied some milk" in a very drunken way, I can tell by his stupid typical smirk he is looking for a argument.

"been drinking again kevin, what a surprise" I say to him as I walk past.

*Wierd Pet Shop.*

I have gone to the pet shop with my mum to purchase some tropical fish, I step into the tank section and im shocked by what I see when examining the tanks.

First there is a large tank and I look in to see a large snake, the snake is similar to a king cobra. It has a hood which hides its head, it pokes its head out and flicks its tongue to see what is looking in. Its skin is large scales like the ones on a alligator but its a dark brown colour.

I shift my view to the left to the next large tank which is filled with water, looking in I see a black shape. I realise its a large eel, but rather then having a slender body its skin is slack and because there is so much skin flapping in the water it doesnt look anything like a eel but more like piece of fabric.

I shift my vision more to look at the small tanks which have the fish in them. In the top tank is a orange fish like a Plattie, I realise the fish is pregnant because I can see the baby fish in its stomach.

One tank down I see the wierdest fish ever, it looks like holly with 3 berries in a triangle shape and at the points of the triangle there are small green holly leaves. The 3 berries are white instead of red. To swim it spreads the "triangle" formation of the berries then contracts them, similar to the way a jelly fish swims.

Next tank down is a similar fish except that it has long white tubes in the place of the berries.

I move from there with my mum to the animal section and come across what I can only describe as a cross between a cat and a chinchilla or rabbit. They are the same size as a cat with black and white furry and the bound around purring then come up to me and rub themselves against my leg. They have the brightest emerald eyes.
*
Dreamed Lucidity*

Im at work sitting at my desk, its slightly dark in the office and I fall asleep, I have the most incredible lucid dream!.

I wake up thrilled and totally shocked that I fell asleep at work, I pull out my DJ and write down my dream. I am shocked by how incredible this lucid was and after re reading my DJ (I cant remember what it said)  I laughed at the thought of posting this on DV and hearing the reaction of people when I tell them I had a LD at work  ::roll:: 

A (not THAT A but a different one) steals my DJ and starts reading it out laughing, she is struggling to read my writing and laughs at my misspelled words I tell her "well give me a break I did just wake up, why dont you try writing when you wake up, its alot harder then it appears"

At the end of the day I pick up my DJ and my boss corners me and tells me that I should be careful because I will get fired for that, then he gives me the computer monitor and I leave.
*
Sylar!*

Im viewing this in 3rd person as if im watching a TV show but also like im really there.

There are 2 US submarines powering along the ocean surface, Sylar is following them (powers fully restored)  using his Telekinesis he rips a hole into the side of one of the subs and watches it sink. 

Then forming a tunnel or tube in the water (again using TK) he follows the sub all the way to the ocean floor and creates a pocket of air which is connected to the still intact tunnel leading to the surface.

I see sylar cutting the top of one mans head off (there is no blood) he scoops out a little of his brains, smudges it between his fingers then eats a small amount! 

I am stunned and annoyed "NO WAY!! I cant believe they made him eat brains! thats stupid! they have spoiled the show" I say. but I realise he is not eating but tasting it and he says "hmmm...salt, grit, hemp, sierra" (random? im a little lost as to the meaning of that) He then crushes the brain in his hands and smells it, he is nearly sick. 

I realise what im seeing its Necromancy (from some books im reading, it is the process of torturing information out of the dead) and I think this makes perfect sense.

----------


## mark

> From what I hear there's a risk of nerve damage...you'd have to look that up though...How much are you taking?
> 
> I may be risking problems myself as from time to time for 3 days or so, I take 200 mg of B6..I hope not.



oh ...err crap.. lol  ::shock:: 

not much I can only find 10mg tablets and I take a max of 40mg per night

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, your milk dream just gave me a craving for some milk! Gee... that dream where they read your DJ must suck... I'm lucky, all my friends would either care less or wouldn't make fun of me for it, they've had some pretty funky dreams themselves...

----------


## The Cusp

I've been wanting to make a comparison between Heroes and the Necroscope books, but I don't want to spoil it for you.  I'll have to wait till you get a little farther along in the series, but there are so friggin many!

----------


## raklet

Hey Mark, don't sweat the dreams.  I have felt frustrated as well - why is everyone else having cool dreams when I am not?  I think it comes and goes.  Being passive may help out.  I took a break from actively pursuing LD a couple of weeks ago.  I didn't think about it, read about, do RCs, or anything else.  I had some great dreams that week and several lucid experiences.  

What book are you reading about torturing information out of the dead?  Sounds like something I would like to read.  

Here is some info on B6.





> An overdose of pyridoxine can cause a temporary deadening of certain nerves such as the proprioceptory nerves; causing a feeling of disembodiment common with the loss of proprioception. This condition is reversible when supplementation is stopped.[3]
> 
> Because adverse effects have only been documented from vitamin B6 supplements and never from food sources, this article only discusses the safety of the supplemental form of vitamin B6 (pyridoxine). Although vitamin B6 is a water-soluble vitamin and is excreted in the urine, *very high doses* of pyridoxine *over long periods* of time may result in painful neurological symptoms known as *sensory neuropathy*. Symptoms include pain and numbness of the extremities, and in severe cases difficulty walking. *Sensory neuropathy typically develops at doses of pyridoxine in excess of 1,000 mg per day. However, there have been a few case reports of individuals who developed sensory neuropathies at doses of less than 500 mg daily over a period of months.* *None of the studies, in which an objective neurological examination was performed, found evidence of sensory nerve damage at intakes of pyridoxine below 200 mg/day.* In order to prevent sensory neuropathy in virtually all individuals, *the Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine set the tolerable upper intake level (UL) for pyridoxine at 100 mg/day for adults.* Because placebo-controlled studies have generally failed to show therapeutic benefits of high doses of pyridoxine, there is little reason to exceed the UL of 100 mg/day. Studies have shown, however, that in the case of individuals diagnosed with autism, high doses of vitamin B6 given with magnesium have been found to be extremely beneficial.



I've got to try the overdose.  Feeling disembodied sounds fun!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Wow, your milk dream just gave me a craving for some milk! Gee... that dream where they read your DJ must suck... I'm lucky, all my friends would either care less or wouldn't make fun of me for it, they've had some pretty funky dreams themselves...



ha ha I love milk....yum!

seriously I live in the most narrow minded place EVER today I got called a freak and weird because I was reading a book about dreams  ::roll::  I dont much care what the people at work think of me though....I cant say they are of any importance to me.





> I've been wanting to make a comparison between Heroes and the Necroscope books, but I don't want to spoil it for you.  I'll have to wait till you get a little farther along in the series, but there are so friggin many!



Yeah since I started reading them I always wondered if the writers had read Necroscope, even things like the mobius continuum reminds me a little of hiros ability but the one that really got me was Sylar and the necromancy.

Im half way through book 6 so any similarities upto that point please feel free to discuss





> Hey Mark, don't sweat the dreams.  I have felt frustrated as well - why is everyone else having cool dreams when I am not?  I think it comes and goes.  Being passive may help out.  I took a break from actively pursuing LD a couple of weeks ago.  I didn't think about it, read about, do RCs, or anything else.  I had some great dreams that week and several lucid experiences.  
> 
> What book are you reading about torturing information out of the dead?  Sounds like something I would like to read.



yeah im trying to be passive about it hopefully I will be able to have a good lucid like the ones others have had  :smiley: 





> Here is some info on B6.
> 
> I've got to try the overdose.  Feeling disembodied sounds fun!



phew lol I am glad im not overdosing to much then lol

ha ha ha it would be great to feel disembodied lol I tell you it wouldcertainly make work more interesting lol  ::D:

----------


## mark

*13 December 2007*

I slept very soundly last night and so I didnt wake to record any dreams except from the one (plus a fragment) when I got up. So only one dream to record.

*American Cats*

I have moved over to America and im in a town called Newcastle (not sure if there is one in America but its the same name as my home town) and im on my way to my new home. I am walking along a busy road next to a steel mesh fence with nettles poking out here and there.

I spot a gap in the fence and take a short cut through a field, I come across a cabin or a wooden fort. It is not fully constructed and the sides of the "house" have not been built and as I walk through I realise the floor has a thick layer of sand covering it

A worker approaches me and tells me that they built all this for the cats then he walks away shaking his head. I notice that there are these very large cats everywhere, they are sandy coloured and look like small lions. They are sitting round cleaning their paws and a few of them have taken dumps in the sand and covered it up. I am disgusted at the possibility of standing in cat crap.

in the house a girl tells me that she will wake me up at 7.30 so I have plenty of time to get to work.
*
Hospital - Fragment*

Im in a room with a man who has been severely injured, everyone is ignoring him so I try to comfort him the best I can but he is speaking another language and I dont know what he is saying

----------


## raklet

> I am disgusted at the possibility of standing in cat crap.



Wahaha, that's mint.  But cat crap isn't as bad as the odor of cat pee.  At least you can wash the poo off, but when you get the pee stink on you, it takes forever to come off - blech.

----------


## mark

> Wahaha, that's mint.  But cat crap isn't as bad as the odor of cat pee.  At least you can wash the poo off, but when you get the pee stink on you, it takes forever to come off - blech.



 ::shock::  ha yeah its so true! I remember the nightmare of cleaning out the cat litter tray...its lethal, it actually effects your eyes to! its like ammonia  ::barf::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> ha yeah its so true! I remember the nightmare of cleaning out the cat litter tray...its lethal, it actually effects your eyes to! its like ammonia



Eww... I don't think I'd like to step in cat crap either then

----------


## bro

NewCastle! Ah Yes! I live there Mark, c'mon over ma' house. Actually I've got no idea if it's a real town here...probably is but I certainly don't live there :tongue2: .

Interesting dream...moving to the U.S..but that cabin mate..don't you know about those cats and their poo? sheesh. ::D: 

I find it amazing what our minds fabricate for places we haven't been or aren'y often...can be quite amusing sometimes.

The "hospital" bit..ahh, compassionate Mark, you're a good guy. I'm sure you made that injured guy's day.

----------


## mark

> Eww... I don't think I'd like to step in cat crap either then



ha ha yeah tell me about it lol





> NewCastle! Ah Yes! I live there Mark, c'mon over ma' house. Actually I've got no idea if it's a real town here...probably is but I certainly don't live there.



 ::content::  I actually believed you there ... lol 





> Interesting dream...moving to the U.S..but that cabin mate..don't you know about those cats and their poo? sheesh.



Its silly really, I have been to America before and it looked nothing like it did in my dream, there certainly was not poo everywhere lol






> The "hospital" bit..ahh, compassionate Mark, you're a good guy. I'm sure you made that injured guy's day.



lol I just remember him almost shouting in a forigne languge....probably he was in a lot of pain lol

Thanks for the compliment mate  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> I have moved over to America and im in a town called Newcastle



See the section under "United States"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newcastle

Looks like there are plenty of newcastles!

----------


## Sara

Hey, good to see you got your recall back, Mark!

Everyone seems to have it's on and off periods of recall, but it makes you value your dreams even more when you got them back  :smiley: 

I'm sure you'll have some nice lucids before the end of the month!

What helped for me, is watching a movie related to LDing (like Waking life (for the Xth time) or the Matrix or Vanilla Sky)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh, you people make me eager to get my dream recall back, reading other people's DJs makes me rather envious... Maybe re-reading EWLD will spark it up... that and lots of sleep [goodness, this week's average was 4-6 shaky hours]... though, I'm still not going to get over the idea of stepping in poop the size of a normal house cat [hey, big cats make big poop right?]

----------


## The Cusp

> A worker approaches me and tells me that they built all this for the cats then he walks away shaking his head.



Sounds like something they might have done in ancient Egypt.

----------


## mark

> See the section under "United States"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newcastle
> 
> Looks like there are plenty of newcastles!



ha ha ha wow there are so many! lol thats insane I was gonna see if any of them were similar to my dream but its just so time consuming  ::D: 





> Hey, good to see you got your recall back, Mark!
> 
> Everyone seems to have it's on and off periods of recall, but it makes you value your dreams even more when you got them back 
> 
> I'm sure you'll have some nice lucids before the end of the month!
> 
> What helped for me, is watching a movie related to LDing (like Waking life (for the Xth time) or the Matrix or Vanilla Sky)



yeah its good to have some recall back...makes me happy in the mornings rather then annoyed

I hope to have some lucids...so much to do in them  :smiley: 

Is waking life any good? I love the matrix great film.





> Meh, you people make me eager to get my dream recall back, reading other people's DJs makes me rather envious... Maybe re-reading EWLD will spark it up... that and lots of sleep [goodness, this week's average was 4-6 shaky hours]... though, I'm still not going to get over the idea of stepping in poop the size of a normal house cat [hey, big cats make big poop right?]



ha ha its horrible not having recall. yes big cats make very big poo's ha ha not a nice thought 





> Sounds like something they might have done in ancient Egypt.



hmmm I never thought of it that way.....thats a good observation man, come to think of it it did have a feel of ancient egypt

----------


## mark

*14 December 2007*

looks like things are starting to get back to normal  :smiley:  some good recall last night and a couple of vivid dreams and surprise surprise more sex  ::roll::  ha ha

*Im a God*

Im at work dealing with a complaint from a customer on the phone, im sick of this job so much and I feel depressed. I hang up the phone and go to see my boss to quit.

I enter a small room were my boss is and I begin to tell him about how I hate my job and I dont want to be here anymore. I see a fish made of bone, it is thin and has very sharp teeth (see image)



It is swimming in the air towards me slowly and I am amazed by it. It darts quickly and bites me both on the inside of my leg and on my balls  ::shock::  im bleeding loads but suddenly the wounds heal in a second and before I leave I kill the fish.

Im back at home and im sitting on the sofa beside 2 girls and some other dude. I put a thought into the girls head to make them want to have sex with us and we engage in sex, me and the bloke swaping between the girls every now and then.

there is a part here were I cant read my writing but there are a couple of things -
- I am standing under a water tower talking to some girl
- I am disgusted at what I have become with a little bit of power

I am up on top a of a building I and I know that now I can do anything I can ever imagine so I jump and fly from roof top to roof top enjoying the feeling and freedom I have.

*Sex - lots of detail*  :Oops: 

I am standing in my room naked, face to face with a girl who has light brown or very dark blond hair. She has light hazel eyes and has very tanned skin. she is stroking my chest. She says to me "I am so very sorry, I had no idea how much you cared about me". She smiles.

She turns her back to me and gets onto my bed on all fours, I can see everything and im very excited and im breathing very hard (I dont know who she is but she means the world to me) I move close to her and we begin to have sex.

She really loves it from the start and is very vocal, (I can feel every thing, as far as sex dreams go this is by far the most real) this is incredible and her moans spur me on  :Oops:  until I think shit I better slow down or im gonna finish far to soon.

I slow down but rather then complaining like I expected her to she seems to be enjoying it much more. We switch positions and now she is on top and she is very close, I know this because she is beginning to tense up and she is kind of sweaty so I reach round with my hand to finish her off.

*Narrator* 

Im in a hotel room, in the bath room. I seem to be narrating everything I do  "This is a nice corner bath, its spacious and has multiple uses. It has a large shower head allowing for easy use"  I say before I look around a little bit.

"Of course if a shower is not your thing there is always the water fall taps" (this is a tap which is made of see through plastic, which forms a curtain of water rather then a single stream. It also has a soft red glow light which illuminates the water) "which fill with great speed"

The bath is now almost over flowing and I switch of the tap and step into the steaming water.

*Transformers - fragments*

I never wrote this one down so its a little disjointed

- there is a yellow and red decepticon which gets taken down by the US air force. 
- A decepticon is sitting in a bar talking to a man
- A voice says that German Scientist Albert Einstein has backward engineered the technology and they are now available to be constructed from a war factory.

----------


## Sara

> *14 December 2007*
> 
> looks like things are starting to get back to normal  some good recall last night and a couple of vivid dreams and surprise surprise more sex  ha ha



Yay! Sex dreams again  :boogie:  *scrolls down quickly*  ::mrgreen:: 





> *Im a God*
> Im back at home and im sitting on the sofa beside 2 girls and some other dude. *I put a thought into the girls head* to make them want to have sex with us



Hehe, just that easy. I'm glad it doesn't work like that IRL  :tongue2: 





> *Sex - lots of detail*



Detail is good! *says the girl with the visual attitude*  ::D: 
That was a great dream, sounds like you're getting better and better at dream sex  ::D: 






> *Narrator* 
> "Of course if a shower is not your thing there is always the water fall taps" (this is a tap which is made of see through plastic, which forms a curtain of water rather then a single stream. It also has a soft red glow light which illuminates the water)



Wow, that sounds really romantic, a water fall tap with red glowing light...

Did you know there are lights for sale you can screw onto your tap, so the water gets a red or blue glow? 
*Spoiler* for _images of glowing watertap and waterfall tap_: 





or even a waterfall tap: 




Well, great recall Mark!

Yeah, more lucids would be great, my 'to do list' is growing every day...

Waking Life is a bit weird. It's an animation, but the images are a bit blurry, so sometimes it made me think like it was real video, while actually there are not even that much details in the movie. You have to see it The story is great, as the main character is having deep conversations about life with several people and slowly realises he is dreaming...
Here's the trailer
I see now there are many excerpts of this movie on youtube, but better watch the movie in complete to make sense  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Great recall.  Sounds like you, erm, had fun!

----------


## crash

> *14 December 2007*
> *Transformers - fragments*
> 
> I never wrote this one down so its a little disjointed
> 
> - there is a yellow and red decepticon which gets taken down by the US air force. 
> - A decepticon is sitting in a bar talking to a man
> - A voice says that German Scientist Albert Einstein has backward engineered the technology and they are now available to be constructed from a war factory.



Haha, I could just imagine Megatron spilling his life story over a beer haha. xD

----------


## Moonbeam

> looks like things are starting to get back to normal  some good recall last night and a couple of vivid dreams and surprise surprise more sex  ha ha





See, I told you! And it didn't even take that long!  :smiley: 





> It is swimming in the air towards me slowly and I am amazed by it. It darts quickly and bites me both on the inside of my leg and on my balls  im bleeding loads but suddenly the wounds heal in a second and before I leave I kill the fish.



Hey, pj and I dreamed about fish flying thru the air on the same night once.   They didn't bit tho.  ::?: 





> I am up on top a of a building I and I know that now I can do anything I can ever imagine so I jump and fly from roof top to roof top enjoying the feeling and freedom I have.



This is the third flying dream I've read this morning!  The best thing there is!   (Well almost, right mark?  :wink2: )






> "Of course if a shower is not your thing there is always the water fall taps" (this is a tap which is made of see through plastic, which forms a curtain of water rather then a single stream. It also has a soft red glow light which illuminates the water)



Cool, and thanks Sara, I didn't know there were things like that.

----------


## mark

> Haha, I could just imagine Megatron spilling his life story over a beer haha. xD





ha ha yep that is a fairly good assumption of what it was doing  ::D: 

[quote=Sara;616503]Yay! Sex dreams again  :boogie:  *scrolls down quickly*  ::mrgreen:: 

ha ha glad your appreciative  :wink2: 





> Hehe, just that easy. I'm glad it doesn't work like that IRL



lol yeah its probably a good thing I cant place intentions into peoples heads....I think I would seriously abuse that ability  ::?: 






> Detail is good! *says the girl with the visual attitude* 
> That was a great dream, sounds like you're getting better and better at dream sex



ha ha yeah that was a great dream...I cant believe how real it was  ::shock:: 






> Wow, that sounds really romantic, a water fall tap with red glowing light...
> 
> Did you know there are lights for sale you can screw onto your tap, so the water gets a red or blue glow? 
> *Spoiler* for _images of glowing watertap and waterfall tap_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually yeah I thought it was quite a romantic place...im glad there was no one with me they probably would have ended up beating me for my annoying narration lol

ha I cant believe there are things like that! its incredible. the light looks great...I want one  :Oops: 






> Waking Life is a bit weird. It's an animation, but the images are a bit blurry, so sometimes it made me think like it was real video, while actually there are not even that much details in the movie. You have to see it The story is great, as the main character is having deep conversations about life with several people and slowly realises he is dreaming...
> Here's the trailer
> I see now there are many excerpts of this movie on youtube, but better watch the movie in complete to make sense



that movie has to watched....im off to find it on the Internet somewhere lol






> Great recall.  Sounds like you, erm, had fun!



ha ha you could say that  ::lol:: 





> [/color]
> 
> See, I told you! And it didn't even take that long!



 ::D:  to long if you ask me...ha ha I dont like to not recall anything it makes me angry lol. Still need to get my lucidity back.

I have been thinking , after reading Castaneda, maybe it was a bad idea to merge with that DC could have caused problems....what do you reckon Cusp







> Hey, pj and I dreamed about fish flying thru the air on the same night once.   They didn't bit tho.



lol stuff like that is really intriguing, yeah I think caradon has passed along his animal attacks to me, although im not complaining it gave me super powers  :smiley: 







> This is the third flying dream I've read this morning!  The best thing there is!   (Well almost, right mark? )



he he flying is great...but certainly not the best thing  :wink2: 








> Cool, and thanks Sara, I didn't know there were things like that.




yeah its mad isnt it.....I want them  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Hehe..my main man Mark.

I also do love the graphic detail...you conveyed it all so perfectly! It would be rather interesting though kind of terrible if you could just "put a thought" into a girls head. It's good you realized your corruption .. but hey! like Raklet said, you had fun. :wink2:  (Someone knows how to do things perfectly, for maximum efectiveness ::D: )

(I can't help but wonder what was occuring under that water tower)...Ah, and flying, another great thing to do as god of your dreams..I'd like one of these types soon..amazing how it wasn't a lucid dream. :tongue2: 

In the previous dream I'm glad you took out that floating snake...what a horrible thing to have done to your balls! Lucky they healed so quick. :tongue2: 

I think i've scene some watere lit up before by lights, but never in a shower...another cool one.

It does look like your back on track Mark, take it easy, you're doing well.

----------


## Xox

Hi Mark! Interesting dreams you have here.  ::bluesmile:: 

*American Cats* -I had a recent dream about lions and various large cats. Maybe they're going around these days. Haha.  :wink2: 

*Hospital* - That seems a bit creepy.  ::wtf:: 

*I'm a God* -

Oh the manipulation! Hehe. And intersting fish you saw. 

*Sex* - Well, I bet you had fun. Hahaha

Your details in mainly all of your dreams is very good.

I wish I had as much.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

> Hehe..my main man Mark.
> 
> I also do love the graphic detail...you conveyed it all so perfectly! It would be rather interesting though kind of terrible if you could just "put a thought" into a girls head. It's good you realized your corruption .. but hey! like Raklet said, you had fun. (Someone knows how to do things perfectly, for maximum efectiveness)



Its funny really I always thought before I started lucid dreaming that I would be responsible with power, however (atleast in my non lucids) deep down I would probably be very corrupt  ::?:  lol 

ha ha it certainly was fun  :tongue2: 





> (I can't help but wonder what was occuring under that water tower)...Ah, and flying, another great thing to do as god of your dreams..I'd like one of these types soon..amazing how it wasn't a lucid dream.



yeah that water tower was mad, almost like that girl was listenning to my confessions of how corrupt I had become





> n the previous dream I'm glad you took out that floating snake...what a horrible thing to have done to your balls! Lucky they healed so quick.



ha mate you are telling me! not a nice thing ha ha






> It does look like your back on track Mark, take it easy, you're doing well.



yep its coming back eventually  ::roll::  cant wait until I get back to lucids and in depth recall





> Hi Mark! Interesting dreams you have here. 
> 
> *American Cats* -I had a recent dream about lions and various large cats. Maybe they're going around these days. Haha. 
> 
> *Hospital* - That seems a bit creepy. 
> 
> *I'm a God* -
> 
> Oh the manipulation! Hehe. And intersting fish you saw. 
> ...



hey xox welcome to my DJ  ::D: 

its really strange how peoples dreams can be really similar, I wonder why that is?

that hospital one was strange, not so much creepy. I was just attempting to help the bloke 

yes the manipulation ha ha I guess I dont know myself that well eh  :wink2: 

the sex ha...err what can I say, was it fun hell yeah. happens all the time in my dreams lol 

Thanks for the compliments about the dream details, im recovering from a bit of a slump so its on the increase now  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I've been wanting to make a comparison between Heroes and the Necroscope books, but I don't want to spoil it for you. I'll have to wait till you get a little farther along in the series, but there are so friggin many!



I've been planning to watch hero's on DVD every since I first heard about the show. I'm surprised to hear it's anything like Necroscope though. I look forward to watching it. I wonder if the first season is out yet? I'll have to check.

I don't think I'll be taking extra B6 much after reading raklets post. Especially since I know I don't need it. Maybe on very rare occasions.

yuck cat crap lol! 

 It's getting hard to find your dreams with all the comments! 

I think some of these journals are starting to need a special comment page for every dream entry! Just kidding of course, every one loves getting comments. including me. :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you are a sexual deviant... though, thanks to you, I've rememembered a very... kinky dream... Darn it... tainted with DJs and the raw truth; sex haunts everyone.

I liked the waterfall tap... that'd be a cool thing to own in a bathroom.

----------


## mark

> I've been planning to watch hero's on DVD every since I first heard about the show. I'm surprised to hear it's anything like Necroscope though. I look forward to watching it. I wonder if the first season is out yet? I'll have to check.



well its not exactly likr the books but its just some of the things are just similar in concept.

Its a great great show, its well worth checking out






> It's getting hard to find your dreams with all the comments! 
> 
> I think some of these journals are starting to need a special comment page for every dream entry! Just kidding of course, every one loves getting comments. including me.



hmmm do you think I should change how I write my dreams to make it more stand outish? any suggestions?





> Wow, you are a sexual deviant... though, thanks to you, I've rememembered a very... kinky dream... Darn it... tainted with DJs and the raw truth; sex haunts everyone.
> 
> I liked the waterfall tap... that'd be a cool thing to own in a bathroom.



sexual deviant... :Sad:   ::cry::  he he

its funny really I cant believe how often I dream of it, it hardly crosses my mind in real life

----------


## bro

Yeah Caradon..they are needing that hehe. Clearly it helps though..just having imput, even if it's a one word response, it's something. 

Yar, you've got a busy journal :tongue2: . Hmm, one idea would be just to color code the beggining of a set of dreams. Say Every date, size 4 in red...then anyone'd just scroll down and find them amongst the comments. Or even dreams in bigger type..just some ideas. Your key is good though..I'm accustomed to it now  :smiley: .

Be creative, shouldn't be hard to find a way to make them stand out. (at the beggining of every dirty dream you should put "LOOKY HERE FOR SEX DREAM"  :wink2: ..that will certainly get attention for those numerous types  ::lol:: 

(I think reading some of those rubbed off the slightest bit on me last night..I owe you)

----------


## mark

*15 December 2007*

Last night I had some great dreams, especially the last one. It was so intense I could spend my life in dreams like that and not miss a thing from life  :smiley: 

*Religion*

Im at a swimming pool, I cant remember if im swimming or not but im talking to a girl. She is religious and its lecturing me for not believing in god. 

She mentions something about how God mad us in his image, im getting annoyed now and I tell her that is ridiculous "I dont believe in God, God was made by man because he is afraid of being alone"

There maybe more but my pen seems to have cut out half way through  :Sad: 
*

Face Modeling*

I dont know the start of this dream because my pen seems to have not been working until half way through.

Im working on a girl trying to re model her face with a drill type thing. I press it onto her face and remove parts of it as if it were plastic or something. Her face comes away in dust as I pass the drill over it.

I stop and panic when I realise how badly I have messed up her face and there is a big chunk missing from her chin  ::?: 

*My Mistake
*
I have been for a job interview with Emirates and I have passed through to the next stage. I have to travel to dubai for my next interview and when I land in the airport I get straight back onto a plane and come back home.

Back home people keep asking me how my interview went, I try to justify why the hell I came straight back home, then I realise how I have totally messed up my chance. I cant figure out why I would do that!

*Alien/Space Battles*

I am working for Earth Force (from Babylon 5) and we have captured a alien speices and using a transporter  we have managed to spereate the Alien DNA from the Humanoid DNA and I have been given the task of looking after the new alien life form.

The alien looks similar to a scorpion and is the size of a mouse, I have been feeding it for a while and we have become quite attached to each other. It begins to enter into a pupa stage and its scarred and asks me what is happening. I tell it everything will be ok and explain what will happen to it.

In the pupa stage it has grown in size massively and is now about 2 meters across. It is forming itself into a ship which looks similar to the Kryptonian ships from smallville but it has the nose of the defiant from star trek.

The back end of the ship has formed itself into shuttle bays and I hear a crackling noise as the shuttles pop into life (this is the first noise I can recall hearing in my dreams other then voices).

The human part of the alien is on patrol round the earth force ship, its a vampire but its on our side and is only feeding on the energy of our enemies.

....view shifts and im watching at 3rd person, my alien ship is now massive and dwarfs the earth force ships that are guarding it. Suddenly some hyperspace jump points form and a fleet of mimbari ships enter normal space and begin attacking.

The 2 fleets engage but the earth force are out matched by the attackers and they loose many ships. The mimbari attack my ship and it returns fire obliterating them.

*Dragon Girl*

Me and some girl are sneaking along a beach near some cliffs, we are trying not to be discovered by the evil wizard who lives in the caves surrounding the area. We spot a cave near the ocean and see a dragon poking its head out of the cave, I think "oh no not another one"

We sneaking into another cave which clearly is used for living in, trying desperately not to be heard we walk further into the cave and I hear a noise behind me and hide. 

The dragon has found us, its massive and golden and has white scales along its wings. There is a gold ring around its neck and I wonder what its for, th dragon says to the girl im with "are you my mummy?" but when the girl does not answer it breaths fire on her but she is protected by a halo she has floating above her head.

I make a run for another passage in the cave but the dragon spots me and follows, I run past a long wooden table and stop at a space which opens out into a treasure room.

I remember the last time I was here, I met a girl....the love of my life I think, I feel sad at what happened because the Wizard turned her into a dragon and in the end I was forced to kill it.

I hear something coming into the room and I pick up a silver sword and knife and get ready to attack. The dragon comes into view but rather then attack it turns into a woman, a incredibly beautiful woman with long dark hair and a cute face and sparkling eyes. She is wearing some kind of silk white dress that clings to her curves.

She comes running towards me and I thrust with the knife but stop just before I hit her, she is stood frozen there with a slight smile, the most beautiful smile, on her face. 

I drop my weapons and stunned I say "oh.....my god, its you....but how?" she doesn't answer but comes forward slowly and jumps onto me wrapping her legs around me kissing me and I kiss back.

"he brought us back, the wizard...but we dont have much free will, the gold necklace keeps the dragon locked into searching for our mum" She turns away from me crying a littel, I take her hand and slowly turn her towards me and wipe the tear of her cheek "its alright now" I tell her "your here now, your back, we are together again and thats all that matter" I say hugging her.

She guides me to a four poster bed covered with white linnen, she lies on her back and her hair is covering her face. I lie on the bed next to here propped up on my elbow, im looking at her and my heart is pounding to the point I feel im gonna have a heart attack....I cant believe she is here after all this time.

"spending this time with you, seeing you again has made me the happiest I have ever been, I love you so much you know" I tell her as I brush the hair from her face. We lie in spoon position and im stroking her arm and I feel the happiest I have ever been.

----------


## mark

> Yeah Caradon..they are needing that hehe. Clearly it helps though..just having imput, even if it's a one word response, it's something.



I agree I love it when I get feed back on my dreams ha ha ....guess im greedy like that lol  :tongue2: 





> Yar, you've got a busy journal. Hmm, one idea would be just to color code the beggining of a set of dreams. Say Every date, size 4 in red...then anyone'd just scroll down and find them amongst the comments. Or even dreams in bigger type..just some ideas. Your key is good though..I'm accustomed to it now .



sounds like a good Idea I will implement that from now one and when I get a bit of time I will head back and alter my other enteries up to the point were it gets really busy

EDIT : how do I edit the size on my posts, it doesnt have a option to do that





> Be creative, shouldn't be hard to find a way to make them stand out. (at the beggining of every dirty dream you should put "LOOKY HERE FOR SEX DREAM" ..that will certainly get attention for those numerous types 
> 
> (I think reading some of those rubbed off the slightest bit on me last night..I owe you)



 ::rolllaugh:: love it mate! I will have to check out that entery  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> its funny really I cant believe how often I dream of it, it hardly crosses my mind in real life



Well, if that is true, I think we have discovered the reason you are so horny in dreams.  :wink2: 





> Last night I had some great dreams, especially the last one. It was so intense I could spend my life in dreams like that and not miss a thing from life



Those kind are great, and worth the time spent trying to remember and type them. 





> She guides me to a four poster bed covered with white linnen, she lies on her back and her hair is covering her face. I lie on the bed next to here propped up on my elbow, im looking at her and my heart is pounding to the point I feel im gonna have a heart attack....I cant believe she is here after all this time.
> 
> "spending this time with you, seeing you again has made me the happiest I have ever been, I love you so much you know" I tell her as I brush the hair from her face. We lie in spoon position and im stroking her arm and I feel the happiest I have ever been.



Oooooh.... ::smitten::  that one was great to read.  I wish I had more emotional ones like that; I sometimes do, but not very often.

You should put that one in the Dream Gallery.

----------


## bro

> *15 December 2007*
> im getting annoyed now and I tell her that is ridiculous "I dont believe in God, God was made by man because he is afraid of being alone"



I would have been annoyed too. We have those types come banging on our door early mornings at times..._my friend told me a story of how his dad got so sick of missionaries forcing religeon on him and coming to his door, he walked to the door naked one day, pretending nothing was wrong..they never came back_





> There maybe more but my pen seems to have cut out half way through



Time for a new pen...poop.. :wink2: 




> I stop and panic when I realise how badly I have messed up her face and there is a big chunk missing from her chin



Hahaha, that is classic..fantastic. Doesn't sound like that makeover went all that well..chunk missing from her chin and all. ::lol:: 





> when I land in the airport I get straight back onto a plane and come back home.



hmm..I think you could come up with some interpretations, if you liked for this. Perhaps feeling you've done something silly recently..regretted doing something, or even worrying about a decision in the future? I'm not sure..I know the feeling of stupidity that accompanies dreams like that though. :Sad: 





> I have been feeding it for a while and we have become quite attached to each other.



 Sounds like my puppy and I...but a big scorpion alien ::shock::  ::lol:: . Well, I guess if you feel close.





> I tell it everything will be ok and explain what will happen to it.



Ah, you were quite nurturing and kind to this creature.





> is now about 2 meters across.



Oh my lord..2 meters... (I'm american but I do know meters ::lol:: ).





> It is forming itself into a ship which looks similar to the Kryptonian ships from smallville but it has the nose of the defiant from star trek.



That's really cool..the little scorpion thing into the big alien scorpion, into a spacecraft itself! I've dreamed of some morphing things but nothing quite like that! That's very unique





> I hear a crackling noise as the shuttles pop into life (this is the first noise I can recall hearing in my dreams other then voices)



 Hmm, the first sound. Perhaps your entering into a more aware stage..or maybe your more aware of your realities so your other senses are picking up on the environment. Keep and eye on if this keeps happening.






> There is a gold ring around its neck and I wonder what its for, it says to the girl im with "are you my mummy?"



 Err....Huh? The girl is the dragon mom? ::shock:: 





> the last time I was here, I met a girl....the love of my life I think,



 I may sound silly, sorry for that, but is this girl fabricated by your dreams, or is it someone from real life?





> The dragon comes into view but rather then attack it turns into a woman, a incredibly beautiful woman with long dark hair and a cute face and sparkling eyes. She is wearing some kind of silk white dress that clings to her curves.



 Hmm..I like the way you describe this dragon woman (reminds me of Beowulf)..hmm and that silk dress, I think I could let the "dragon" pat go like water under the bridge. :wink2: 





> I take her hand and slowly turn her towards me and wipe the tear of her cheek "its alright now" I tell her "your here now, your back, we are together again and thats all that matter" I say hugging her.



 This actually moved me quite a bit..not sure why, but I've had some similar dreams..reunited with a soulmate of sorts I guess...I think I know how that felt.





> "spending this time with you, seeing you again has made me the happiest I have ever been, I love you so much you know" I tell her



 What a good, good ending Mark..wow, that must have been intense. I hardly ever have dreams with such strong emotions..this one sounded quite adventurous and emotional at the same time.

Keep up the good recall and dreaming..

EDIT: Sorry about the multiple quoting, I guess I'm button happy after Moonbeam showed me how to use the multi-quote function  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> *Dragon Girl*



WOW, that is really the most romantic, well described loving dream I've read so far!!! I'm stunned...
Can't pick a certain scene from it, it was just awesome from start to finish...





> It was so intense I could spend my life in dreams like that and not miss a thing from life



Yeah, I can imagine that! You are so lucky with this kind of dreams... Hope they will inspire me too  :smiley: 

(thinks back to last time I had a dream which felt a bit like that... hmmm, I guess it was the one that involved you and the crocodiles  ::D:  way too long ago  :Sad: )


[QUOTE=bro;618465at the beggining of every dirty dream you should put "LOOKY HERE FOR SEX DREAM"  :wink2: ..that will certainly get attention for those numerous types  ::lol:: [/quote]
You didn't mean me, or did you?  :Oops: 
Nooo, I'm not interested in those dirty dreams at all  :Cheeky:

----------


## mark

> Well, if that is true, I think we have discovered the reason you are so horny in dreams.



lol it is a possibility  ::D:  its funny, im actually quite shy in real life doesnt seem to happen in my dreams though. 







> Those kind are great, and worth the time spent trying to remember and type them.



yeah deffinatley! I tried so hard to get back to that dream.....but i have never been good at that lol....one thing for sure I will be looking out for that girl again





> Oooooh.... that one was great to read.  I wish I had more emotional ones like that; I sometimes do, but not very often.
> 
> You should put that one in the Dream Gallery.



I loved it MB honestly that was one of the most powerful dreams I have had yet...honestly though its a good thing that girl does not really exist lol after that I would be totally into her  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> I would have been annoyed too. We have those types come banging on our door early mornings at times..._my friend told me a story of how his dad got so sick of missionaries forcing religeon on him and coming to his door, he walked to the door naked one day, pretending nothing was wrong..they never came back_



 ::rolllaugh:: ha ha ha thats great lol!

I do hate those people they are very persistant





> Time for a new pen...poop..



lol I think so  :smiley: 





> hmm..I think you could come up with some interpretations, if you liked for this. Perhaps feeling you've done something silly recently..regretted doing something, or even worrying about a decision in the future? I'm not sure..I know the feeling of stupidity that accompanies dreams like that though.



Well this is all to do with my job interview I didnt get, I fell like I messed it up but im not sure how 





> Sounds like my puppy and I...but a big scorpion alien. Well, I guess if you feel close.



lol it was weird ha ha





> Ah, you were quite nurturing and kind to this creature.



yeah lol it was important to me, like you say like a puppy or something...al be it a fairly uggly puppy lol





> That's really cool..the little scorpion thing into the big alien scorpion, into a spacecraft itself! I've dreamed of some morphing things but nothing quite like that! That's very unique



was incredible I tell you mate.  ::D: 





> Hmm, the first sound. Perhaps your entering into a more aware stage..or maybe your more aware of your realities so your other senses are picking up on the environment. Keep and eye on if this keeps happening.



I hope so mate! that would be great if I were  :smiley: 






> Err....Huh? The girl is the dragon mom?



yeah I think it had something to do with the wizard...abit random eh ha ha





> I may sound silly, sorry for that, but is this girl fabricated by your dreams, or is it someone from real life?



nope totally from my dream, thats how I felt in my dream, not in real life lol.

Its funny though, if every face in our dreams is someone we have seen im shock that I would forget someone so beautiful  ::?: 






> Hmm..I like the way you describe this dragon woman (reminds me of Beowulf)..hmm and that silk dress, I think I could let the "dragon" pat go like water under the bridge.



yep I think beowulf was a strong influence





> This actually moved me quite a bit..not sure why, but I've had some similar dreams..reunited with a soulmate of sorts I guess...I think I know how that felt.
> 
>  What a good, good ending Mark..wow, that must have been intense. I hardly ever have dreams with such strong emotions..this one sounded quite adventurous and emotional at the same time.
> 
> Keep up the good recall and dreaming..
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about the multiple quoting, I guess I'm button happy after Moonbeam showed me how to use the multi-quote function



it was intense mate, very much so. I have to have more of them! its like im hooked ha ha

dont worry about the multi quote...i am very appreciative of the responses  ::D:

----------


## mark

> WOW, that is really the most romantic, well described loving dream I've read so far!!! I'm stunned...
> Can't pick a certain scene from it, it was just awesome from start to finish...



thank you sara!  :smiley:  I had fun with that one 






> Yeah, I can imagine that! You are so lucky with this kind of dreams... Hope they will inspire me too 
> 
> (thinks back to last time I had a dream which felt a bit like that... hmmm, I guess it was the one that involved you and the crocodiles  way too long ago )



he he that was a good dream..I enjoyed reading that lol  :wink2: 





> You didn't mean me, or did you? 
> Nooo, I'm not interested in those dirty dreams at all



yeah sara is not into that at all  ::roll:: .....ha ha just kidding sara  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

You have such brill dreams.  The star-trek type dream was almost a plot for a movie.  

And I had to read the dragon-girl as I figured it would get intimate.  But what a powerful dream?

Wow.....was this the woman you've been looking for in your dreams?  What is it about her that made her so perfect do you think?  Agree with bro about finding the soulmate - I've done a lot of that type of dream analysis myself and it's often preorted by lurkers in the interpretation forum on their first post.  I guess it's one of the more powerful emotions we meet in our dreams.  Of course, this dream gives a clue as to what sort of woman you look for IRL.  Someone mysterious, firey and pasisonate by the sounds of it.

And I just dream of trains  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> You have such brill dreams.  The star-trek type dream was almost a plot for a movie.



 ::D:  thanks man! ...that dream was a good one lol wish I could have more  :smiley: 





> And I had to read the dragon-girl as I figured it would get intimate.  But what a powerful dream?



oh it really was powerful 





> Wow.....was this the woman you've been looking for in your dreams?  What is it about her that made her so perfect do you think?  Agree with bro about finding the soulmate - I've done a lot of that type of dream analysis myself and it's often preorted by lurkers in the interpretation forum on their first post.  I guess it's one of the more powerful emotions we meet in our dreams.  Of course, this dream gives a clue as to what sort of woman you look for IRL.  Someone mysterious, firey and pasisonate by the sounds of it.



I cant be sure if she was the same one as the last time but I dont think so. What made her so perfect...apart from her looks (which really were perfect) I cant be sure I felt like she was my everything, my happiness, hope, life...she literally meant the world to me.

hmm thats quite a good guess at what I look for, I dont seem to find it though most of the people I have net have been very dishonest and selfish not what I want.





> And I just dream of trains



ah common mate your dreams are great, dont put your self down man, its just I spend most of my time imagining these types of things, and ignoring real life i guess  ::?:

----------


## bro

> I dont seem to find it though most of the people I have net have been very dishonest and selfish not what I want.



Ah..that makes me sad just reading it as I relate..I've had some rather sh*t experiences and our minds create that perfect "one" at night. It is so rare we really find someone perfect..our minds seem to generate them for us...Sometimes I lay there wondering if there is that someone I just dreamed of...eh 

I guess we have to just enjoy those dreams and hang onto that hope.

*goes to get a hug perhaps from the hug thread*

----------


## mark

ha yeah man I know that one! 

I often wonder if these "people" I dream off could even exist. I try to find it but honestly I think the people in my society are so concerned with social image it makes it impossible for them to be who I wont and here lies the problem I have been considering...

is it them who have the problem, who are not nice or selfish or is it me, am I just expecting to much and projecting my fantasies of what I want into a world that does not exist ...hmmmm

I think I will join you on the hug board lol

----------


## Burned up

> hmm thats quite a good guess at what I look for, I dont seem to find it though most of the people I have net have been very dishonest and selfish not what I want.



Real people never live up to our hopes of being the dream-partner no matter how good a fit they may seem.  But hey, these are dreams.  They tell us about ourselves not others.  I think I could fall in love with your dream girl - she sounds so erotic!  Mine is a simple-living plain type (or so my dreams indicate).

----------


## Moonbeam

> is it them who have the problem, who are not nice or selfish or is it me, am I just expecting to much and projecting my fantasies of what I want into a world that does not exist ...hmmmm



I don't think you are expecting too much.  Like Bu said, of course no one is completely like a dream-person, but there are people who are almost as good, and better in some ways (besides being real) that you might not even have thought of in a fantasy.

----------


## Burned up

> I don't think you are expecting too much.  Like Bu said, of course no one is completely like a dream-person, but there are people who are almost as good, and better in some ways (besides being real) that you might not even have thought of in a fantasy.



Yes, the challenge is to stop thinking of them in terms of whether or not they're  the dream-person and to start discovering them as real people.

----------


## mark

> Real people never live up to our hopes of being the dream-partner no matter how good a fit they may seem.  But hey, these are dreams.  They tell us about ourselves not others.  I think I could fall in love with your dream girl - she sounds so erotic!  Mine is a simple-living plain type (or so my dreams indicate).



well its not so much that im looking for someone who is perfect its just that I seem to find so many things I cant stand in people, stuff I cant forgive them for, just nasty stuff.

A dream person is not someone I am looking for, I just want someone who is nice, open and gives a shit about people.





> I don't think you are expecting too much.  Like Bu said, of course no one is completely like a dream-person, but there are people who are almost as good, and better in some ways (besides being real) that you might not even have thought of in a fantasy.







> Yes, the challenge is to stop thinking of them in terms of whether or not they're  the dream-person and to start discovering them as real people.



ha ha see I dont have a problem at all with see the "real" person rather then projecting a fantasy onto them, its just the people im surrounded by, at least at the min, are the type of person I really dislike.....those who bitch, or are just mean about people, narrow minded to the extreme and unbelievably narcissistic

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow mark, you're such a romantistic person... that dragon girl dream was sweet... But that one with the plastic face was random....

----------


## Xox

Well I have just started to read your journal but I noticed that you seem to be helping people a hwole lot in your dreams.

And what a sweet dream Dragon Girl was, very romantic. It's the type of dream that I would have woke up and have been sad about. (Since it was only a dream, but meh that's just me)

Anyway, you should get a new pen.  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> "its alright now" I tell her "your here now, your back, we are together again and thats all that matter" I say hugging her.
> 
> She guides me to a four poster bed covered with white linnen, she lies on her back and her hair is covering her face. I lie on the bed next to here propped up on my elbow, im looking at her and my heart is pounding to the point I feel im gonna have a heart attack....I cant believe she is here after all this time.
> 
> "spending this time with you, seeing you again has made me the happiest I have ever been, I love you so much you know" I tell her as I brush the hair from her face. We lie in spoon position and im stroking her arm and I feel the happiest I have ever been.



I'm so glad you had a happy dream.  That sounds like the real you to me.  You'll make a special somebody very lucky and happy someday.

----------


## mark

> Wow mark, you're such a romantistic person... that dragon girl dream was sweet... But that one with the plastic face was random....



 ::D:  thanks lucidbulb!

its fun I guess I am a person of extremes were I have such nice dreams to utterly terrifying ones or like the face modeling just plain warped  ::?: 





> Well I have just started to read your journal but I noticed that you seem to be helping people a hwole lot in your dreams.
> 
> And what a sweet dream Dragon Girl was, very romantic. It's the type of dream that I would have woke up and have been sad about. (Since it was only a dream, but meh that's just me)
> 
> Anyway, you should get a new pen.



lol I like to help people it is something I really enjoy...although I sometimes am very mean in my dreams. 

your right about being sad when I woke up, at first I was so happy then I got sad cos I dont have that now  :Sad: 

he he yeah the pen will have to be replaced  :smiley: 





> I'm so glad you had a happy dream.  That sounds like the real you to me.  You'll make a special somebody very lucky and happy someday.



hey thanks man! that actually means alot  ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 16 DECEMBER 2007
*I hope that title stands out more lol

So before I get onto last night I wish to tell something about that dragon girl dream. Well since I am convinced that every person we see in a dream is a memory of someone we have seen in real life today (and rather worryingly) I spent alot of time looking to see if I could find that girl at work  ::?: ...dam I need to stop that 

So anyway last night was not a great night for recall for 2 reasons

1. Step dad was drunk and made a fool of himself so I spent a fair amount of time taking photos of him and generally laughing at him which meant I went to bed late  ::lol:: 

2. I watched family guy and saw this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_pSZYwCD4A
dam was I laughing lol, even after I finished watching it I was just laughing   ::lol:: 

*Dont Fall Asleep!*

I was going on a trip and I am waiting for the bus to depart, I have plenty time before the bus leaves so I decide to get some food from the pub where the bus is parked.

I order some food which contains pineapple and saffron but I cant remember what else the menu said it contained. I eat very fast because the food took so long to be cooked and the bus is leaving...

... im on the bus and have been travelling for a while I am thinking "I must not fall asleep, I must not fall asleep" (I know if I do someone will be killed like last time because when I sleep a evil snake spirit sneaks from my body then attacks someone) My view switches to the person who is sitting opposite me.

I see myself asleep then I look at my hand and realise it is beginning to disintegrate (like the sand man from spiderman) ....

..view switches and im a snake attacking a man viciously.

----------


## Xox

Interesting theory on DCs, I need to look into that.

I personally think some DCs are more than just Dcs, but who knows? Im not sure, I'll have to think about your theory. It does make sense at this point.

Hmm I wonder what the snake transformation means? Any ideas from you?

Or is it just random stuff? :p

----------


## mark

> Interesting theory on DCs, I need to look into that.
> 
> I personally think some DCs are more than just Dcs, but who knows? Im not sure, I'll have to think about your theory. It does make sense at this point.



yes I think you are right, some of them are different but since I have learned about "them" I have not had any LDs so I have not been able to look into it...but believe me next lucid im going hunting for some  :wink2: 





> Hmm I wonder what the snake transformation means? Any ideas from you?
> 
> Or is it just random stuff? :p



not sure....maybe there is a part of myself that is dangerous or self destructive not sure. It could very well be some residue from harry potter and spider man though  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> I know if I do someone will be killed like last time because when I sleep a evil snake spirit sneaks from my body then attacks someone



That would make an interesting twist to a movie.  Can you imagine if that really happened?  How freaked out you would be about going to sleep?

----------


## bro

That is an awfully strange dream...it sounded like there was a good bit of anxiety involved...not getting the food in time for the train, the snake crawling out of you..I agree with Raklet..could be a good peice for a move.

A good dream to recall. :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> That is an awfully strange dream...it sounded like there was a good bit of anxiety involved...not getting the food in time for the train, the snake crawling out of you..I agree with Raklet..could be a good piece for a move.
> 
> A good dream to recall.



Totally, that'd make a great movie piece, but gee, I really don' think there are any non-DCs you wouldn't sense since they're not under your conscious or unconscious control. A few times I thought there were DCs that weren't DCs, they'd never show up again. So who knows? You could be right or wrong.

----------


## Sara

> 1. Step dad was drunk and made a fool of himself so I spent a fair amount of time taking photos of him and generally laughing at him which meant I went to bed late



Despite the fact that a drunk step dad is not really that nice, it made me laugh that you were making fun of him  :wink2: 





> *Dont Fall Asleep!*
> 
> ... im on the bus and have been travelling for a while I am thinking "I must not fall asleep, I must not fall asleep" (I know if I do someone will be killed like last time because when I sleep a evil snake spirit sneaks from my body then attacks someone) My view switches to the person who is sitting opposite me.



Hmm, that reminded me of Harry in the order of the phoenix (latest movie, book 5) where he finds himself to be a snake, killing people in his dreams... Scary!

----------


## Caradon

Wow, crazy dream mark. snake coming out of you when you fall asleep. I wonder where that cam from. And then you become the snake!

I was really just joking about all the comments. it's not really a big deal. It's nice you put it in big red letters though.

I'd like to see some of those funny pictures of your drunk step dad. ::lol::

----------


## mark

> That would make an interesting twist to a movie.  Can you imagine if that really happened?  How freaked out you would be about going to sleep?



 ::shock::  It would be horrible wouldnt it! dam...wouldnt be able to dream at all lol





> That is an awfully strange dream...it sounded like there was a good bit of anxiety involved...not getting the food in time for the train, the snake crawling out of you..I agree with Raklet..could be a good peice for a move.
> 
> A good dream to recall.



he he it seems my obsession with movies passes into my dreams lol. It was very strange and your right it was not very pleasant waiting for the food  ::?: 





> Totally, that'd make a great movie piece, but gee, I really don' think there are any non-DCs you wouldn't sense since they're not under your conscious or unconscious control. A few times I thought there were DCs that weren't DCs, they'd never show up again. So who knows? You could be right or wrong.



have you ever read castaneda...very intriguing and when you compare his explanations to people like moonbeams dreams and pj's etc. but i need to look into this before I can be sure





> Despite the fact that a drunk step dad is not really that nice, it made me laugh that you were making fun of him



ha ha it was very funny ::lol:: 





> Hmm, that reminded me of Harry in the order of the phoenix (latest movie, book 5) where he finds himself to be a snake, killing people in his dreams... Scary!



exactly! thats what I thought could be a major influence! killing someone was not nice...not something i like  ::?: 





> Wow, crazy dream mark. snake coming out of you when you fall asleep. I wonder where that cam from. And then you become the snake!
> 
> I was really just joking about all the comments. it's not really a big deal. It's nice you put it in big red letters though.
> 
> I'd like to see some of those funny pictures of your drunk step dad.



ha ha yeah random eh! I think it may be from harry potter or something....oh no wait I remember it was someone at work mentioned some urban legend of a snake who was starving its self in order to eat its owner i think!

hey man there are alot of comments in here even I get lost sometimes ha ha, so do you think the red title makes it easier to see?

----------


## mark

> I'd like to see some of those funny pictures of your drunk step dad.



he he as per your request

so here is the back story....

he was drunk as anything he came up the stairs and went into the bed room. I heard a huge bang and thought he had hurt himself so I went running to see and this is what I saw...him asleep in a instant like this ha ha ha

----------


## Caradon

LOL that's funny! At least he fell asleep quick. I remember some of my drunk days. just laying there spinning so fast I was just praying I would pass out before I puked. Hope he out grows that drinking though! Nasty stuff.

Yeah, the red title helps the dream stand out more. especially if you know what to look for.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 17 DECEMBER 2007



*Last night I didnt really have a good sleep which was annoying.

At some point I attempted WILD last night but I just entered a state where I was really relaxing but I couldnt stop thinking it was so intense.

I also had a strange experience last night were I woke but was convinced I was in a dream (everything was strange like I was seeing double) I tried a few RCs but I was really awake I think..so I went back to sleep 

hmmm think I missed lucidity  ::?: 
*
Responsibility*

I along with a huge group of people have been called into a meeting hall by our tribe leader. He looks a little depressed when he says "there has been another attack!, lots of pigeons are dead" (thats what my DJ says but I dont remember that lol) There is a burst of whispers.

The leader calls out 4 names including myself and my cousin J, we walk up to the stage were the leader is. Then he divides the crowd into 4 and says we are the new leader of the new tribes and its time for us to scatter.

Me and J decide to meet beyond a river, alot of my group say they want to take the road but I over rule them and tell them that the road will be watched so we will go cross country. 

...I crouch by a hedge row, everything is covered in snow, using morse code I send a message to J.

I momentarily wake up

...There is a new kid in my group who is like malfoy (from harry potter) he uses TK to stab some of the women in my group when no one is around to see.

----------


## mark

> LOL that's funny! At least he fell asleep quick. I remember some of my drunk days. just laying there spinning so fast I was just praying I would pass out before I puked. Hope he out grows that drinking though! Nasty stuff.
> 
> Yeah, the red title helps the dream stand out more. especially if you know what to look for.



lol I dont think he will grow out of it he is 52 now ::?:

----------


## bro

It does sound you are making progress with WILD regardless of result..
That must have felt a bit strange seeing double and all...good idea to do an RC at that point...should give you a pretty conclusive answer (most of the time :tongue2: ).

"Lot's of pigeons are dead", eh? Hmm, it certainly did sound liek you were in a place of power, over-ruling and all..on that interesting adventure. Ah and a Harry Potter character appearence..hehe, what a dream.

When you said the word "Hedge Row" (or two words), "Stairway To Heaven" came to mind...can't get it out of my head now. :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

> Last night I didnt really have a good sleep which was annoying.



Neither did I.  Noticed a few other people complaining about that as well.




> "there has been another attack!, lots of pigeons are dead"



Good!  Less flying rats to crap all over your balcony!




> ...I crouch by a hedge row, everything is covered in snow, using morse code I send a message to J.



Do you actually know morse code?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Last night's dream was... random. You seem to have a lot of animals in your dreams, like, really interesting ones. In Greek times, they'd take birds flight and organ arrangement really seriously... Sorry, rant...

Yeah, I've read a very little glimmer of Castaneda's work, I haven't read it in ages though, I should really read it all sometime... [or at least, as much as I can, I think he a has a lot of works made by him....]

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey mark, that red title for your dreams is a good idea; this place is so crowded it's hard to find them anymore!

 ::lol::  @ your step-dad--he almost made it, didn't he!  Looks like he forgot to do a couple things before he went to bed.

----------


## strinky

Hey mark, decided to check out your journal. Your dreams, especially the most recent ones, seem particularly random. Those can be the most entertaining, though.  :smiley:  I'm trying to improve at WILDing as well. Also, the picture above made me laugh out loud - like he couldn't even make it onto the bed.

I look forward to reading more.

----------


## b12

> At some point I attempted WILD last night but I just entered a state where I was really relaxing but I couldnt stop thinking it was so intense.
> 
> I also had a strange experience last night were I woke but was convinced I was in a dream (everything was strange like I was seeing double) I tried a few RCs but I was really awake I think..so I went back to sleep



I had the SAME thing last night! But instead of seeing double, i saw things as...um...i can't describe it. Much larger and more...round.

----------


## Burned up

> When you said the word "Hedge Row" (or two words), "Stairway To Heaven" came to mind...



Don't be alarmed, now.





> can't get it out of my head now.



ELO 1974  :smiley:

----------


## bro

> Don't be alarmed, now.




 ::D: 





> ELO 1974



I'm behind the times by about 30 years..if not more. What can I say :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> It does sound you are making progress with WILD regardless of result..
> That must have felt a bit strange seeing double and all...good idea to do an RC at that point...should give you a pretty conclusive answer (most of the time).
> 
> "Lot's of pigeons are dead", eh? Hmm, it certainly did sound liek you were in a place of power, over-ruling and all..on that interesting adventure. Ah and a Harry Potter character appearence..hehe, what a dream.
> 
> When you said the word "Hedge Row" (or two words), "Stairway To Heaven" came to mind...can't get it out of my head now.



WILD is really hard i think...I am gonna have alot of time to practice it soon last day at work tomorrow for a while wooohoooo

seeing double was really strange I was convinced I was dreaming but all my RCs told me other wise hmm

that was a totally random dream lol that pigeon line was totally random lol





> Neither did I.  Noticed a few other people complaining about that as well.



yes its very annoying to not sleep well





> Good!  Less flying rats to crap all over your balcony!



ha ha ha I love it how everyone hates pigeons lol ...my self included





> Do you actually know morse code?



nope I dont have a clue, but I knew what I was doing in my dream...I wonder if we have access to knowledge subconsciously (I have seen loads of stuff on morse code and even been taught some) that we cant access consciously





> Last night's dream was... random. You seem to have a lot of animals in your dreams, like, really interesting ones. In Greek times, they'd take birds flight and organ arrangement really seriously... Sorry, rant...
> 
> Yeah, I've read a very little glimmer of Castaneda's work, I haven't read it in ages though, I should really read it all sometime... [or at least, as much as I can, I think he a has a lot of works made by him....]



lol I would never have guessed pigeons were of such importance to the greeks lol......personally I dont like them  :tongue2: 

do you think there may be meaning in the animal dreams?





> Hey mark, that red title for your dreams is a good idea; this place is so crowded it's hard to find them anymore!
> 
>  @ your step-dad--he almost made it, didn't he!  Looks like he forgot to do a couple things before he went to bed.



ha ha yeah I was roaring when I saw the way he fell asleep lol

I will keep up the larger and coloured titles then :smiley: 





> Hey mark, decided to check out your journal. Your dreams, especially the most recent ones, seem particularly random. Those can be the most entertaining, though.  I'm trying to improve at WILDing as well. Also, the picture above made me laugh out loud - like he couldn't even make it onto the bed.
> 
> I look forward to reading more.



Hello! welcome to my DJ  :smiley: 

Yeah my dreams are totally random lol . I would love to be good at wild but im not, i really needs to practice 

lol yeah my step dad he was mortal  ::lol:: 





> I had the SAME thing last night! But instead of seeing double, i saw things as...um...i can't describe it. Much larger and more...round.



ha another strange coincidence then....there are loads of them going round  ::shock:: 





> Don't be alarmed, now.
> 
> 
> 
> ELO 1974



ok no idea what yous are talking about lol  :Oops:

----------


## Burned up

> I'm behind the times by about 30 years..if not more. What can I say



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=za6j3s-pnvc

(Not nearly as good as Stairway to Heaven)

----------


## Burned up

> ok no idea what yous are talking about lol



Just playing around with song lyrics.  Bro said he "Can't get it out of his head" which was recorded by ELO in 1974.  Whereas, the earlier lyr...... are you really interested???

P.S.
There are two paths you can go down, but in the long run there's still time to change the road you're on.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> lol I would never have guessed pigeons were of such importance to the greeks lol......personally I dont like them 
> 
> do you think there may be meaning in the animal dreams?



There may be, I can't be sure but I always like to see if the odd things that occur may have significance to anything.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FROM 18 DECEMBER 2007

*Very fragmentary last night but on the whole I remembered a whole load of dreams and even some lucidity  :boogie:  but very low level so I never had enough control to do what I really wanted

*Lucid Sex*

Im sitting on a wall on a hill and I jump down into the lightly snow covered ground, its freezing and I see a large entrance way at the crest of the hill. Making my way to the top of the hill I notice that it is misty and that the mist is starting to hurt my eyes and it burns when I breath!

I know it is poisonous volcanic gasses but im cold and i need to get into that entrance. I make a run for it and emerge through the door onto large steep steps which lead the way down to a village of Christmas stands selling all sorts of things.

....I am walking in amongst the stalls getting rammed into off people...

...I meet H from work she is wearing a long dark coat. We are walking along the street and im explaining that its all just a dream and im bouncing around telling her this. She is skeptical and looks at me like im strange.

I see a really good looking girl from work but I ignore her, me and H are standing at the traffic lights and I randomly pick her up and put her on my shoulders and walk across the road. The snow has melted and there are pools of water here and there.

Across the street now I see that sexy girl from work again and I, without saying anything to her, bend her over the fence and begin preforming oral sex on her. I hesitate for a second considering my options then I tell H to give it a try and so it turns into a three some lol then I think H bites me down there cos it really hurt then I wake.

*Super Saiyajin Battles*

I dont remember to much of the details as I ripped it from my memory it took me nearly half the day.

for those who dont know here are most of the stages



I am in the back garden with shaun and we are going to have a friendly fight to test our powers. Shaun transforms into SSJ1 and I follow suit. There are punches and kicks thrown and the occasional energy blast as well, were are fairly evenly matched.

Shaun steps things up and turns into SSj2 and im getting beat down a little so I transform to SSj3. He complains and says "well thats just not fair" I laugh and tell him to transform. 

He leaps into the air and transforms into one of those giant apes but a golden one. Im not worried because im much more powerful then him and I end the "test" by making the final transformation into SSJ4.

*Paper Run - Fragment*

Im at work and I have run out of paper so I walk all the way down to the bottom of the office to collect some but all I can find is some bright red paper.
*
The Rat - Fragments*

Im lying in bed and its dark, im in a room I dont recognise but I know it is mine. A rat runs onto the bed and comes up to speak to me, it has a message from a girl...something about sex  ::roll:: 
- I am in a street with the rat, it has cooked a very small person and is eating the muscles off the persons arm.

----------


## bro

Yay Mark! great lucidity..well, I know people who hop right into sex when lucid...(don't look at me) but it sounded like you maintained it well for a while before gettin' to it. But my my, you know how to use lucidity and err-- _"other" things_ very well. :wink2: .

She BIT you there? That's just...oh my, that's terrible..I'm getting a bit sick thinking about how that must have felt.

I fon't know too much about DragonBallz but it sounded very adrenaline packed, transofrmations and the fight.

Ah, and a rat bringing you a message..a certain message from a girl..hehe. That didn't sound too bad at all..in fact good! (Though the muscle eating sounded rather atrocious).

Again, congrats on the lucid dream, great recall and these were fun to read. :tongue2:

----------


## mark

hey man!

lol thanks for the compliment...it was good to be lucid for the second time this month  ::roll::  I wish I had more control though I would not have resorted to sex then believe it or hot  ::lol:: . I have a list of things I want to try out but that was the lowest level of lucidity I have ever had.

Dragonball Z is great! mate I would strongly advise watching it! it is totally mint!

lol that rat! its just confusing lol I wish I could remember what it said, I have a feeling it is funny. Your right it was horrible to see...poor little dwarf

----------


## Xox

Congrats on the lucid!

Uhm sex again. Haha. As Bro said, most people dont really wait before jumping right into sex. It's cool that you can maintain that.

Lol @ H biting you.  ::lol::  I hope it wasn't too bad. 

And you woke up hurting? That's definitely interesting. Strange how those things get, "carried on"

----------


## crash

> *
> The Rat - Fragments*
> 
> Im lying in bed and its dark, im in a room I dont recognise but I know it is mine. A rat runs onto the bed and comes up to speak to me, it has a message from a girl...something about sex 
> - I am in a street with the rat, it has cooked a very small person and is eating the muscles off the persons arm.




Haha, sounds like another Harry Potter influence!

----------


## Moonbeam

> ELO 1974



Hey, I saw them in concert a long time ago. I still listen to them.  I guess I'm not the only old person around here.  ::?:  





> *Lucid Sex*



mark you better be careful with those threesomes, you know what they say about messing around with people from work.  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on getting Lucid! that was a funny one! ::lol::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on the lucid... and on getting some threesome action. 
 :wink2: 

And what is it with the man eating rodents? I wonder if my killer mice had connections to your sex messenger/arm eating rat? That rat should have attacked you so I could laugh my ass off at you this time around.  ::lol:: 

Great batch of dreams.

----------


## mark

> Congrats on the lucid!
> 
> Uhm sex again. Haha. As Bro said, most people dont really wait before jumping right into sex. It's cool that you can maintain that.
> 
> Lol @ H biting you.  I hope it wasn't too bad. 
> 
> And you woke up hurting? That's definitely interesting. Strange how those things get, "carried on"



I should explain im not any kind of perv or anything, I often dream of sex when im feeling down or lonely lol

it actually really really hurt lol and felt totally real even for a few seconds after I woke up. Its interesting and kind of scary that your mind makes imagined pain real  ::?: 






> Haha, sounds like another Harry Potter influence!



it is very possible that the rat was influenced but scabbers lol





> mark you better be careful with those threesomes, you know what they say about messing around with people from work.



ha ha yeah I wouldnt go there with her. She annoys me, like today I was having a conversation with a friend about air crash investigations and he was explaining a accident to me and I said "christ!" at how bad it sounded then she proceeded to rant to me about how I am a blasphemer and how god will smite me down





> Congratulations on getting Lucid! that was a funny one!



ha ha yeah it was good to be lucid again even if it was very low level lucidity





> Congrats on the lucid... and on getting some threesome action. 
> 
> 
> And what is it with the man eating rodents? I wonder if my killer mice had connections to your sex messenger/arm eating rat? That rat should have attacked you so I could laugh my ass off at you this time around. 
> 
> Great batch of dreams.



he he yeah sex features alot in my dreams  ::roll:: 

it may very well have been influenced by your dream I never considerred that lol nice one  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS OF 19 DECEMBER 2007

*Good night of dreams last night, recall was good and the content of my dreams was....err.. strange ha.
*Christmas Day*

Well my mum has gotten into photography recently so I bought her a new SLR camera for Christmas ...hope she likes it .

Its Christmas day and me and my family are sitting in the living room, I have given my mum her present. She opens her present and is shocked by it, she loves the camera and starts to cry.

I tell her that about the conversation I had with the man in the shop and about the details of the camera.
*
Cocktails*

I am in a super market in another country, we are on a clubbing holiday and before we go out we want to get drunk. One of the girls im with has found a good container for the drink.

Its a jug but its huge its half the size of me and she is carrying it round on a trolley. I collect a huge bottle of coke but decide against it and instead pick up orange and cranberry juice and a massive bottle of vodka....

...I am walking in the village and I head into a large building and past a reception desk I come to a fork in the hall way and look above the door way to see were im going.

One door says "life partner" and the other says "orgasm". Surprise surprise I take the second option  :tongue2: . The people inside the room are councilors but are dressed in sexy underwear.
*
UFO*

I am on my way to the local shop when I see a shooting star, all the DCs are looking at it as it travels across the sky. Its a bright orange ball which is not very big at all...maybe the size of a tennis ball.

As I watch it descending to earth it changes direction and starts coming towards me! I realise that in fact its not a asteroid but a UFO, it shoots over my head and lands beneath a truck.

I go to investigate and I crawl under the truck, the UFO looks like a caterpillar husk and as I come back out from under the truck me view switches to 3rd person.

I start totally freaking out because I can see the alien, which is almost like a octopus but semi invisible, has attached its self to my head and is merging with my brain.

Back to normal view and the pain has stopped, I enter the shop when I notice that out side it has started to rain huge silver and black fish. The shop owner tells me that its my doing because the alien has made it possible for me to make my imagination real.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, interesting dreams... I wish it could rain black and silver fish in my dreams, I'd be so happy and full of food... Yum... [I could care less that aliens were involved]

----------


## Sara

Yay, sex-dream again, you know how to get my attention  ::D: 
It's strange how this is linked to your feelings of loneliness...

Good to see some blue writing again in your journal  ::content:: 

Ouch, makes you realise the power of your mind, doesn't it, causing such a strong pain while nothing was happening except that event in your dream...

About that DragonballZ: don't understand a word from that dream. Transformations, fights... Must be a series for men, cause it never triggered any of my interest  :wink2:  But it is cool when you have a dream about your favo series  :smiley:  (I'd prefer Charmed or Heroes  :wink2: )





> Im lying in bed and its dark, im in a room I dont recognise but I know it is mine. A rat runs onto the bed and comes up to speak to me, it has a message from a girl...something about sex
> - I am in a street with the rat, it has cooked a very small person and is eating the muscles off the persons arm



Hehe, quite intelligent rats  :Cheeky: 
I love rats, have 3 of the myself. Did you see Ratatouille?

----------


## bro

Ah! I see some hopeful thinking with this new camera dream :wink2: . I'm sure this dream will come true. Nice of you to get this for mummy.

Hehe, the second one sounded fun...would have loved to have been there. She had it all figured out with that big jug! Eh...i'da taken the coke just for taste but hey..Vodka will do the job :p. The ending of this dream was priceless again...hehe, good door choice..

Ah and a UFO..I find it amazing how everything changes to basically make the dreamer the center of his own universe...the asteroid comes towar _you_..hehe. The way you secribe the alien it sounded quite frightening...semi-invisible with octopus-like features...*shudder*I like to see my enemies. 

That ability he gave you sounded fantastic though! making your imagination real :tongue2: ..I wish for that.

Good recall indeed Mark!

----------


## raklet

Great!  That was mad how the alien merged with your brain.  I liked the shopkeeper's comment.  Too bad you didn't associate that with dreaming and lucidity.

----------


## Burned up

> *
> Cocktails*
> 
> I am in a super market in another country, we are on a clubbing holiday and before we go out we want to get drunk. One of the girls im with has found a good container for the drink.
> 
> Its a jug but its huge its half the size of me and she is carrying it round on a trolley. I collect a huge bottle of coke but decide against it and instead pick up orange and cranberry juice and a massive bottle of vodka....
> 
> ...I am walking in the village and I head into a large building and past a reception desk I come to a fork in the hall way and look above the door way to see were im going.
> 
> One door says "life partner" and the other says "orgasm". Surprise surprise I take the second option . The people inside the room are councilors but are dressed in sexy underwear.



You'd probably have got sex either way  :smiley: .  Interesting choice, though.  I'd have gone for the other door.





> *
> UFO*
> 
> I am on my way to the local shop when I see a shooting star, all the DCs are looking at it as it travels across the sky. Its a bright orange ball which is not very big at all...maybe the size of a tennis ball.
> 
> As I watch it descending to earth it changes direction and starts coming towards me! I realise that in fact its not a asteroid but a UFO, it shoots over my head and lands beneath a truck.
> 
> I go to investigate and I crawl under the truck, the UFO looks like a caterpillar husk and as I come back out from under the truck me view switches to 3rd person.
> 
> ...



Hey, that's spooky.  Like you can't dream everything into existence anyway?  Of all the things you could have brought into existence you chose silver and black fish!!!

----------


## mark

> Wow, interesting dreams... I wish it could rain black and silver fish in my dreams, I'd be so happy and full of food... Yum... [I could care less that aliens were involved]



ha ha yeah fish...unfortunately I cant say im a fan lol  I got put off for life when I had a dish called cinigung or something like that, it consisted of fish spinich water and lemon  ::barf:: not nice lol 







> Yay, sex-dream again, you know how to get my attention 
> It's strange how this is linked to your feelings of loneliness...



Yeah its really strange isnt it....I wounder if I have issues separating my emotions hmmmm...I think it may be prudent to visit a therapist at some point  ::?: 





> Good to see some blue writing again in your journal



hell yes! this month has not been good, hopefully its picking up a little though.





> Ouch, makes you realise the power of your mind, doesn't it, causing such a strong pain while nothing was happening except that event in your dream...



yes its scary stuff. It makes me wonder if people who have difficulty with mental problems who see stuff also suffer massive pain hmmm





> About that DragonballZ: don't understand a word from that dream. Transformations, fights... Must be a series for men, cause it never triggered any of my interest  But it is cool when you have a dream about your favo series  (I'd prefer Charmed or Heroes )



right Dragon ball z lets see if I can explain this...

Right it is a Japanese cartoon based around a character called Goku. He is a alien (the species are called Saiyajin) sent to earth to destroy all life but after he crashes on earth he bangs his head and looses his memories and there after becomes earths greatest defender.

Now the character concentrate Ki energy to power them selves and do things like fire energy blasts etc. The transformations take them from their normal state to super states where they become massively powerful.

Basically all the program is, is Goku and his friends going round fighting with people...its mint! 






> Hehe, quite intelligent rats 
> I love rats, have 3 of the myself. Did you see Ratatouille?



lol I used to have 2 but they escaped into the university halls of residence lol

I have never seen that film is it any good?





> Ah! I see some hopeful thinking with this new camera dream. I'm sure this dream will come true. Nice of you to get this for mummy.



I hope she does like it, it will make my day if she does  :smiley: 





> Hehe, the second one sounded fun...would have loved to have been there. She had it all figured out with that big jug! Eh...i'da taken the coke just for taste but hey..Vodka will do the job :p. The ending of this dream was priceless again...hehe, good door choice..



ha ha can you imagine drinking that much alcohol! dam it would be insane!





> Ah and a UFO..I find it amazing how everything changes to basically make the dreamer the center of his own universe...the asteroid comes towar _you_..hehe. The way you secribe the alien it sounded quite frightening...semi-invisible with octopus-like features...*shudder*I like to see my enemies.



yes I noticed that too...hmm lol probably makes me look selfish  ::?:  lol

yeah the thing was freaky as anything but it did look kind of cool lol





> That ability he gave you sounded fantastic though! making your imagination real..I wish for that.
> 
> Good recall indeed Mark!



thanks man its nice to have some recall, and yeah it would be cool but I think  I would be corrupt with that much power lol 





> Great!  That was mad how the alien merged with your brain.  I liked the shopkeeper's comment.  Too bad you didn't associate that with dreaming and lucidity.



yeah my ability at getting lucid in this last month has been shocking  :Bang head:

----------


## strinky

Crap, that UFO dream is crazy! A half-invisible alien octopus invading your brain? And being able to make your imagination real . . . sounds like a lucidity-related idea.  :smiley:  Also, looks like a good sign with your mother's reaction to the camera. What a good son you are.

----------


## mark

> You'd probably have got sex either way .  Interesting choice, though.  I'd have gone for the other door.



See that is the thing consiously I would give anything for a relationship rather then sex. I love to be close to people. its something I have lacked in life

My dreams give me mixed messages bith very "coupley" dreams and then these sex dreams...its confusing  ::?: 





> Hey, that's spooky.  Like you can't dream everything into existence anyway?  Of all the things you could have brought into existence you chose silver and black fish!!!



ha ha well its better then last time when I was abusing peoples thoughts and making them do stuff lol

----------


## mark

> Crap, that UFO dream is crazy! A half-invisible alien octopus invading your brain? And being able to make your imagination real . . . sounds like a lucidity-related idea.  Also, looks like a good sign with your mother's reaction to the camera. What a good son you are.



ha ha yeah it was a mental sight!

I wish it did make me lucid...its stupid that my reasoning didnt think to question a half invisible alien invading my brain as something that is not real ::roll:: 

he he thanks for the compliment there  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> One door says "life partner" and the other says "orgasm". Surprise surprise I take the second option . The people inside the room are councilors but are dressed in sexy underwear.



Good call!  The other option sounded scary!




> I start totally freaking out because I can see the alien, which is almost like a octopus but semi invisible, has attached its self to my head and is merging with my brain.



That reminds me of that old joke where someone puts there hand on your head and says it's a brain sucking alien that died of starvation!

----------


## Moonbeam

> ha ha yeah fish...unfortunately I cant say im a fan lol I got put off for life when I had a dish called cinigung or something like that, it consisted of fish spinich water and lemon not nice lol



Sounds yummy.  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> DREAMS OF 19 DECEMBER 2007
> 
> Good night of dreams last night, recall was good and the content of my dreams was....err.. strange ha.



How strange, I totally missed that entry. I was probably writing my reply during the time you posted it.






> Its Christmas day and me and my family are sitting in the living room, I have given my mum her present. She opens her present and is shocked by it, she loves the camera and starts to cry.



Well, that's an emotional way of expressing she liked it  ::D: 






> I am in a super market in another country, we are on a clubbing holiday and before we go out we want to get drunk. One of the girls im with has found a good container for the drink.
> 
> Its a jug but its huge its half the size of me and she is carrying it round on a trolley. I collect a huge bottle of coke but decide against it and instead pick up orange and cranberry juice and a massive bottle of vodka....



LOL, how drunk did you guys want to get  :tongue2: 





> One door says "life partner" and the other says "orgasm". Surprise surprise I take the second option .



Sorry, I can't help but laughing at this remark.
It's so typical for your dreams... that's what makes it even funnier.
*still giggles about it*





> UFO
> I start totally freaking out because I can see the alien, which is almost like a octopus but semi invisible, has attached its self to my head and is merging with my brain.



Scary! but very vivid images  ::D: 





> Back to normal view and the pain has stopped, I enter the shop when I notice that out side it has started to rain huge silver and black fish. The shop owner tells me that its my doing because the alien has made it possible for me to make my imagination real.



Whaha, so much for missing very obvious dream signs...






> Yeah its really strange isnt it....I wounder if I have issues separating my emotions hmmmm...I think it may be prudent to visit a therapist at some point



Nooo, probably it's an innocent mental link made somewhere in your head. It would be a problem if you were behaving like this IRL, but you don't  :smiley: 





> yes its scary stuff. It makes me wonder if people who have difficulty with mental problems who see stuff also suffer massive pain hmmm



Or what about people having an amputated limb and still feeling the pain in there... 





> right Dragon ball z lets see if I can explain this...



Thanks for the explanation! Now I can understand what it's about  ::mrgreen:: 
I've seen short parts of it a few times. I'm sorry, but I just don't like that japanese style of cartoons (with the stills and flashing colours).





> lol I used to have 2 but they escaped into the university halls of residence lol



Whahaha, really? LOL
I hope that's not going to happen with mine  :wink2: 





> I have never seen that film is it any good?



Ohhh, you should watch it, it's really sweet and funny.

----------


## Burned up

> See that is the thing consiously I would give anything for a relationship rather then sex. I love to be close to people. its something I have lacked in life
> 
> My dreams give me mixed messages bith very "coupley" dreams and then these sex dreams...its confusing



That's what I liked about your dream.  Like you knew the irony of your choice.

I'd probably get 2 doors with "train" and "bus" on them  :Sad:

----------


## bro

Hhmm, yes, there definetely was Irony there. It's almost as if you're 2 entities, sex-crazed Mark and then, good-valued, deeper Mark. It's interesting how in the dream you took the second option but in real life would have taken the first...maybe your head is just messing with you and trying to make you feel bad. :tongue2: 

Either way, "Sex crazed Mark" knows how to entertain. :wink2: 





> I'd probably get 2 doors with "train" and "bus" on them



Hehe...I still can't get over this.  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> That's what I liked about your dream. Like you knew the irony of your choice.
> 
> I'd probably get 2 doors with "train" and "bus" on them



 ::lol:: 

That was a funny part in mark's dream.

----------


## mark

> That reminds me of that old joke where someone puts there hand on your head and says it's a brain sucking alien that died of starvation!



ha ha I have never heard that joke before lol I like it though ::lol:: 





> Sounds yummy.



 ::roll::  trust you moonbeam with your dodgy taste in food ha ha  :tongue2: 





> Well, that's an emotional way of expressing she liked it



I honestly hope she does like it lol






> Sorry, I can't help but laughing at this remark.
> It's so typical for your dreams... that's what makes it even funnier.
> *still giggles about it*



ha ha so totally is isnt it lol  :Oops: 






> Whaha, so much for missing very obvious dream signs...



I have missed so many of these dream signs....but not last night I had a kick ass lucid lol







> Or what about people having an amputated limb and still feeling the pain in there...



yeah I have heard about those phantom limb syndrom  ::?:  dam it must be horrible 





> Thanks for the explanation! Now I can understand what it's about 
> I've seen short parts of it a few times. I'm sorry, but I just don't like that japanese style of cartoons (with the stills and flashing colours).



ha ha no problem i think it is totally a male thing, I think cusp and onieronaut like it 

I will check out that movie. I watched Waking live which was mad! I loved it especially the light switch moment 





> That's what I liked about your dream.  Like you knew the irony of your choice.
> 
> I'd probably get 2 doors with "train" and "bus" on them



ha ha I laughed at the train or bus thing lol  ::lol:: 





> Hhmm, yes, there definetely was Irony there. It's almost as if you're 2 entities, sex-crazed Mark and then, good-valued, deeper Mark. It's interesting how in the dream you took the second option but in real life would have taken the first...maybe your head is just messing with you and trying to make you feel bad.
> 
> Either way, "Sex crazed Mark" knows how to entertain.
> 
> 
> Hehe...I still can't get over this.



ha ha ha what can I say lol it appears the sex crazed sub conscious part wins most of the time lol

----------


## Sara

> I'd probably get 2 doors with "train" and "bus" on them



Hehehe, or you might get "sex" and "train" and your dream-self would choose "train"  ::rolllaugh:: 





> I have missed so many of these dream signs....but not last night I had a kick ass lucid lol



Ohhh, can't wait to read it  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 20 DECEMBER 2007

*Well last night...what can I say. At first I was really disappointed with a fragmentary and vague recall then I went to sleep one more time hoping for a lucid and dam did I get one.

Well I have always wanted to complete a task so imagine my surprise to do both in one lucid  :woohoo:  YES!!!!!!! 

*
Fragments*

-Im sitting on the floor in a shopping mall with H from work and her boyfriend C. We are sitting and a girl comes and sits with us and accidentally touches C's shoe and H kicks off telling her to leave. I have a go at H telling her that jealousy is a pathetic emotion.

- A fat dude approaches us and has drawn a face on his chest, eyes round his nipples etc. I do the same whilst shout yeah! and woohooo much to the embarrassment of H and C

- Im in some kind of city

*Wise Man*

Im walking along a street with a wise old man who may be shaun but very old. He tells me he used to work for some governments and says he will tell me anything I want to know about them.

I ask him if he knows about Scalar Energetics and he says he does but its not what I think it is (his explanation goes on abit but I cant remember what he said, it was very scientific)

We walk by a shop which is getting repaired and I walk under some scaffolding. One of the builders drops a brick and it miss me by inches I yell upto him "you fucking dick! you just nearly killed me"

Still walking with the old man I ask him to tell me about secret weapons but instead he tells me about how the governments deal with money. He tells me about a medical break though which occurred recently he says "both the British and American government had the chance to save millions of life's with this break through but they didnt think there was any profit to be made so the kept it hidden at the cost of countless human lives"

*Sara's New DJ*

Im viewing Sara's dj, she has made some changes and has made some animations to go with her dreams. She has done them from scratch all by herself and I worry that they may not be very good (sorry Sara lol).

There are 6 videos and I click on the first one called "Big Red Jelly Man". It is incredible! I cant believe how good the animation is, It goes like this there is a round enclosed space with the jelly man inside he is holding a massive sword and is slicing a tree into thin slices. Then it kills a creature (it just looks like a white mass) then he attacks a huge polar bear and cuts its head off.

The next video is a giant frying pan, inside the pan a egg is frying along with some ticks and a massive daddy long legs (one of those spiders it the really long thin legs). There are 4 more videos but I cant remember them.

*Lucid Tasks*

This is a very long post so I am sorry for the long read  :smiley: 

Kevin has gone to his friends because he has left something there when he was drunk. We are sitting in the front room which looks just like my house. We have been there for ages and so I decide to draw a little bit but I cant find my pen, which is one of those stupid little blue ones. I look for my pen and find it but when I put it to the paper it disappears again!  ::shock::  WTF

After what seems like a long time Kevin has eventually got what he wanted and we are about to leave until I realise the my T Shirt has gone! Im topless and I dont know how! Im looking round for the T Shirt I was wearing, all my other shirts are there just not the one I was wearing before. Im seriously confused and decide to do a RC. I plug my nose and can still breath

YES!!! I shout im lucid again! but I remember to stay calm first things first *Basic Task* I turn to my mum who is sitting on the floor "mum whats my dream name" I ask "Bam!....err...and!...ah, hand!, yes your name is hand!" she says. I bit disappointed I turn to kevin and ask the same. He smiles and says "hard man" I laugh and think it could be worse.


Im surrounded by a few DCs so I decide to see if I can see any energy from them, To my left is a girl of about 17 or 18 I point my finger at her and say "I want to see your energy" she just looks at me then starts to undress then puts my finger insde of her. I am tempted for a second but I tell her "No! no sex I have other things I want to do". Turning to my mum then kevin and eventually Shaun I try to see their energy but all that happens is that they look at me like im insane.

I want to get outside to fly a bit and so I head out into the kitchen and see a window looking out onto a field. I float up onto the counter top and dive head first through the window expecting it to shatter but it doesn't it just feels slightly jagged as I pass through. 

Outside now its sunny and warm and im in the center of a square. To the left side of the square is a large church with grey blocks and a orange roof, and surrounding the other 3 sides of the square are houses of varying heights. Im hovering just above the top of the trees and I realise im in the center of a park.

I want to attempt the *advanced task* I hold my hands out to each side of me pointing slightly towards the sky and I begin to turn slowly through 360 degrees. Suddenly the theme song from waking life, but a really deep and powerful version begins to play and empowers me so I feel I could do anything. As I turn the clouds get darker and more threatening and once im happy with them I stop turning. Its still warm so I shout "make it cold!" and a strong wind kicks up and its freezing. 

The trees are still bright green so I make them wilt, they turn brown at their tips then the crumple and disappear so the trees are left bear and I notice it has started to snow, not heavily just lightly but enough to begin covering the tree branches. Im completely thrilled and happy that I have done enough so I go looking for more DCs to see if I can find energy.

Fly over the roofs of one of the houses I land in a long curving street in front of  country houses with thatched roofs. Everything is still covered in snow and the DCs are wearing strange Victorian style clothing. They are all in groups consisting of 2 people huddled close together, I first shout "let me see your energy" but it does not work so I do it again pointing with my little finger and after that fails I point with my index finger but that fails as well.

I want to try to teleport  (having read Castaneda's book) I focus my dreaming attention on a house in the distance but nothing happens. I close my eyes and when I open them things have changed (im not sure if it is a new scene or weather the visual aspect of the current scene have changed) I see some more DC's near a stall and try the energy seeing thing once again but still nothing happens.

A Small DC wearing a long blue coat and a straw hat with no face has taken offense at my attempts and begins running menacingly towards me. I fire 2 energy blasts at him but he jumps out the way and continues to advance. I try to turn into a super saiyajin but when I tense up everything fades to blackness. 

I rub my hands together and the scene reappears, the DC is still running towards me but I dont want to fight so I fly away and land on a nearby rooftop. Its night time now and on the roof I look over a massive lake were the water looks black. Near me there is a castle and across the lake there is a huge city scape which I want to get to because I love to fly amongst the buildings.

Its a long way to fly so I try something I have been thinking about recently. I try to bend space so to speak and as I concentrate the lights of the city stretch towards me and shoot past, as I try to bring things back to normal (so that the city scape is now surrounding me) but everything fades to black again and whilst rubing my hands together I try to remember what has happened so far but its difficult and so I wake myself up to record what I have done.

----------


## raklet

Painting a face on your chest at the mall and shouting...that's mint.  Very funny.


 :woohoo:   Lucid and a good one.  Awesome!  I'll trade my excellent dream recall for your lucid ability.  Whats the secret?  

The dream name, very funny.  I loved how you changed the scene into winter like it was nothing.  Evil DCs?  Has anyone ever tried to jump inside of them like Neo does to Mr Anderson in the Matrix?  I wonder if you could destroy them that way.  I like the teleporting, time stretching, space warping stuff.  That was very nice.  Congrats again!

----------


## mark

> Painting a face on your chest at the mall and shouting...that's mint.  Very funny.




ha ha it was totally funny as any thing lol I am fairly random like that in real life, not that I have ever done that ha ha






> Lucid and a good one.  Awesome!  I'll trade my excellent dream recall for your lucid ability.  Whats the secret?



ah man it was so so very good to be lucid like that again! its been a while. I think it helps, atleast with me, if I have slept alot like that lucid occured at maybe 10.30am I went to bed at mid night so I had loads of sleep  :smiley: 

Dam I love being off work lol





> The dream name, very funny.  I loved how you changed the scene into winter like it was nothing.  Evil DCs?  Has anyone ever tried to jump inside of them like Neo does to Mr Anderson in the Matrix?  I wonder if you could destroy them that way.  I like the teleporting, time stretching, space warping stuff.  That was very nice.  Congrats again!



I was a little worried about my dream name I thought my DCs were gonna insult me and perhaps the "hard man" name was a little sarcastic but meh at least im not called Ruth ha ha.....sorry caradon  ::D: 

Ah that weather change was incredible! I loved it

And the bending space thing was insane, im glad you understood it I was not sure if it made sense at all.  :smiley: 

I have taken over someones body once when attempting last months task, it was strange as anything lol but I have never tried blowing them up...i will have to try it lol

----------


## bro

Mark! Congratulations! Both tasks done and it sounds like you really enjoyed this. I'm thrilled and happy for you.

Haha...good fragments too...the bg read jelly man! That's awesome, the title. Ah..I love the dude who drew the face on his belly! that is fantastic!

Anyway, onto the dream. It really seemed like you were able to complete both tasks with relative ease and even one of the deep dreaming tasks! You seemed to have good, solid thinking throughout all of it.."Hard Man" or "Hand" and wow, you made it snow. I like how you described the process of doing it, just with willing it. Well done! Ah and classic flying and wow, bending of space..Mark, this sounded like a killer lucid dream! You make dreamviews proud. :wink2: 

Congratulations my friend.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on the amazing lucid and the completion of  the tasks. 
 :Clap: 

Nice dream names. I wonder if one is your first name and the other your surname? Hand Hardman?  :wink2:  The season changing was an awesome read, well, the whole journal entry was. You remembered to try so many things in that dream. I agree with bro, you do make Dream Views proud.

----------


## mark

> Mark! Congratulations! Both tasks done and it sounds like you really enjoyed this. I'm thrilled and happy for you.



 ::D:  thanks mate!  these are the first tasks I have completed (in time anyway ::roll:: ) I was really thrilled!





> Haha...good fragments too...the bg read jelly man! That's awesome, the title. Ah..I love the dude who drew the face on his belly! that is fantastic!



yeah! was really funny, the whole fragment with H and C was kind of realistic with their jealous behavior to  ::roll:: 





> Anyway, onto the dream. It really seemed like you were able to complete both tasks with relative ease and even one of the deep dreaming tasks! You seemed to have good, solid thinking throughout all of it.."Hard Man" or "Hand" and wow, you made it snow. I like how you described the process of doing it, just with willing it. Well done! Ah and classic flying and wow, bending of space..Mark, this sounded like a killer lucid dream! You make dreamviews proud.
> 
> Congratulations my friend.



ha ha thanks mate  :smiley:  Thats the thing, its why I said that other lucid was really low level, when I have a good lucid like that I can do almost anything with ease. That was a great night I really really loved it!

yeah bending space is something im really gonna have to practise it was cool as anything  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Congrats on the amazing lucid and the completion of  the tasks. 
> 
> 
> Nice dream names. I wonder if one is your first name and the other your surname? Hand Hardman?  The season changing was an awesome read, well, the whole journal entry was. You remembered to try so many things in that dream. I agree with bro, you do make Dream Views proud.



thanks alot vex  :smiley:  

I love LDing lol its so incredible the things we can do!

thats a good suggestion about the name thing it never crossed my mind nice one!  :smiley: 

thanks for all the nice complements people  :Oops:  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> [SIZE=4][COLOR=Red][B]DREAMS FOR 20 DECEMBER 2007
> *Wise Man*
> 
> Im walking along a street with a wise old man who may be shaun but very old. He tells me he used to work for some governments and says he will tell me anything I want to know about them.
> 
> I ask him if he knows about Scalar Energetics and he says he does but its not what I think it is (his explanation goes on abit but I cant remember what he said, it was very scientific)
> 
> We walk by a shop which is getting repaired and I walk under some scaffolding. One of the builders drops a brick and it miss me by inches I yell upto him "you fucking dick! you just nearly killed me"
> 
> Still walking with the old man I ask him to tell me about secret weapons but instead he tells me about how the governments deal with money. He tells me about a medical break though which occurred recently he says "both the British and American government had the chance to save millions of life's with this break through but they didnt think there was any profit to be made so the kept it hidden at the cost of countless human lives"



hahahaha love the scaffolding scene.

Do you think your wise man was feeding you BS?  Or have you really met your internal wise man?

----------


## mark

> hahahaha love the scaffolding scene.
> 
> Do you think your wise man was feeding you BS?  Or have you really met your internal wise man?



ha ha dam builders! lol

hmm was he feeding me bullshit...I dont know. I have start to wonder about these DC's the seem to give information which I assume is stored deep in my memory. Like the time when I used morse code. 

It may very well be bull but who knows. If only I could remember what he said about the sciences stuff then I could atleast investigate. As for the medical theory....its probably my huge distrust for the government or pdp from the zeistgeist movie

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha dam builders! lol
> 
> hmm was he feeding me bullshit...I dont know. I have start to wonder about these DC's the seem to give information which I assume is stored deep in my memory. Like the time when I used morse code. 
> 
> It may very well be bull but who knows. If only I could remember what he said about the sciences stuff then I could atleast investigate. As for the medical theory....its probably my huge distrust for the government or pdp from the zeistgeist movie



I'm with you on the distrust part.  but that wise man is probably worth watching if you see him again.

----------


## Sara

:boogie:  WOW great dreams Mark! That was worth waiting for (and then I forgot to return, so I'm a bit late in responding, hehehe)





> *Sara's New DJ*
> 
> Im viewing Sara's dj, she has made some changes and has made some animations to go with her dreams. She has done them from scratch all by herself and I worry that they may not be very good (sorry Sara lol).



Woohoo, you dreamed of me (well, my DJ at least), how sweet  ::D: 
And even included my idea on video sharing. I wouldn't think I was going to be good on animations either, LOL (don't know sh*t about that...)





> There are 6 videos and I click on the first one called "Big Red Jelly Man". It is incredible! I cant believe how good the animation is,



Whahaha, so I did impress you with those, huh!

Great animations as you describe them! Totally random  ::D: 





> This is a very long post so I am sorry for the long read



Don't be sorry for that, it was a good read from start to finish!

Actually, I was already laughing so much when I got to your description of 'my' animations... I was in the bus, reading on my phone and i really wanted to continue reading, so almost missed my stop. (plus people were looking a bit weird at me, for laughing at my phone)





> After what seems like a long time Kevin has eventually got what he wanted and we are about to leave until I realise the my T Shirt has gone! Im topless and I dont know how! Im looking round for the T Shirt I was wearing, all my other shirts are there just not the one I was wearing before. Im seriously confused and decide to do a RC. I plug my nose and can still breath



Ohh, that's a good way of becoming lucid! I'll now remember this for next time I'm half naked in public  ::mrgreen:: 





> YES!!! I shout im lucid again! but I remember to stay calm first things first *Basic Task* I turn to my mum who is sitting on the floor "mum whats my dream name" I ask "Bam!....err...and!...ah, hand!, yes your name is hand!" she says. I bit disappointed I turn to kevin and ask the same. He smiles and says "hard man" I laugh and think it could be worse.



Ehhh, am I the only one who sees the irony in that name? (or do I just have a weird mind, LOL)






> [COLOR=RoyalBlue]Im surrounded by a few DCs so I decide to see if I can see any energy from them, To my left is a girl of about 17 or 18 I point my finger at her and say "I want to see your energy" she just looks at me then starts to undress then puts my finger insde of her. I am tempted for a second but I tell her "No! no sex I have other things I want to do".



Well done!
That was a strong conscious speaking  :smiley: 





> dive head first through the window expecting it to shatter but it doesn't it just feels slightly jagged as I pass through.



Going through windows is one of my favo things in dreams. For me, glass feels like liquid. Isn't it strange that even though you are expecting something, this doesn't mean it's really going to happen in your dream?





> I want to attempt the *advanced task* I hold my hands out to each side of me pointing slightly towards the sky and I begin to turn slowly through 360 degrees. Suddenly the theme song from waking life, but a really deep and powerful version begins to play and empowers me so I feel I could do anything. As I turn the clouds get darker and more threatening and once im happy with them I stop turning. Its still warm so I shout "make it cold!" and a strong wind kicks up and its freezing.



WOW, that sounds so cool! Great images  ::content:: 
I truly like the way you accomplished this task.

And as if completing these two tasks was enough, you just continue your lucid adventure with even more spectacular things! Sounds like a lot of control.
Just too much to comment on all individually. All really good stuff. Way to go!!

----------


## crash

> Im surrounded by a few DCs so I decide to see if I can see any energy from them, To my left is a girl of about 17 or 18 I point my finger at her and say "I want to see your energy" she just looks at me then starts to undress then puts my finger insde of her. I am tempted for a second but I tell her "No! no sex I have other things I want to do". Turning to my mum then kevin and eventually Shaun I try to see their energy but all that happens is that they look at me like im insane.



Haha, you do it so much they already know the drill xD

Great dreams though, very cool!

----------


## mark

> WOW great dreams Mark! That was worth waiting for (and then I forgot to return, so I'm a bit late in responding, hehehe)



ha ha I do that all the time lol





> Woohoo, you dreamed of me (well, my DJ at least), how sweet 
> And even included my idea on video sharing. I wouldn't think I was going to be good on animations either, LOL (don't know sh*t about that...)
> 
> 
> Whahaha, so I did impress you with those, huh!
> 
> Great animations as you describe them! Totally random




yeah how random was that lol its almost like I copied straight from your dreams it so similar.








> I was in the bus, reading on my phone and i really wanted to continue reading, so almost missed my stop. (plus people were looking a bit weird at me, for laughing at my phone)



ha ha sounds like something I would do lol I sit at work laughing at things from here people think im insane  :paranoid:  ha ha






> Ehhh, am I the only one who sees the irony in that name? (or do I just have a weird mind, LOL)



 ::rolllaugh:: ha ha ha that is brilliant! I never even considered that lol  :Oops: 





> Well done!
> That was a strong conscious speaking



he he I was proud of that moment :smiley: 






> Going through windows is one of my favo things in dreams. For me, glass feels like liquid. Isn't it strange that even though you are expecting something, this doesn't mean it's really going to happen in your dream?



thats the first time I have ever done that! I was totally happy lol, a few months back we had a task were we had to reach into a mirror and pull out or reflection. I struggled massively with that lol





> WOW, that sounds so cool! Great images 
> I truly like the way you accomplished this task.



ah it was incredible thank you sara  :smiley:  such vivid scenery especially when the leaves on the tree died





> And as if completing these two tasks was enough, you just continue your lucid adventure with even more spectacular things! Sounds like a lot of control.
> Just too much to comment on all individually. All really good stuff. Way to go!!



thanks for taking the time to view it I know it was a long post  :smiley: 





> Haha, you do it so much they already know the drill xD
> 
> Great dreams though, very cool!



ha ha ha lol its so true, I couldnt believe it when she done that lol  ::roll::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 21 DECEMBER 2007*

Well not great recall last night so much shit going on at home....trouble with step dad* 

Traveling*

I am sick to death of my job and so I quite to see the world. Im working in another country somewhere and I have just got back to my home. My house is a hut set high up a mountain.

Im lying in bed and have just finished receiving some kind of rough and almost violent oral sex. Im sitting there smoking but im not sure why or even when I started but I vow to quit next month.

I have finished my time in that country and so return home for a month before heading to Holland to work on a farm
*
Madeline McCann*

Ok I have hesitant to post this as its really not very nice. I am not surprised that eventually this has come to my dreams because I feel very strongly about it, however I would never have expected to have dreamed this at all.

dont hate me  ::?: 

I receive a telephone call from Madeline telling me she is back and is coming to Newcastle with her parents, I am stunned totally shocked. I hang up and panic how can she be back I killed her I think, or at the very least did some bad stuff then another realisation hits me....they know its me and im gonna get killed for this. 

I make a run for it and get a bus down to London and I call her, her sister answers and I ask "is madeline there?" she knows its me and starts shouting down the phone along with her parents and I hang up. I pass her on the bus but they dont see me and I smile as I know I will escape 

*PJ and his Dog*

Im at a train station and I meet up with PJ, he has his dog with him which is big and black and lying on the ground with its tongue hanging out. A golden dog comes up to him and starts sniffing but its tense and they look like they may fight but eventually they start having fun and messing about.

Out of no where PJ jumps down onto the tracks and runs and climbs up onto the opposite platform, he starts walking back and forth balancing right on the edge of the platform...

....scene changes and the platform becomes a pier in a shallow sea, PJ is carrying his lunch in a white plastic box. In the box is a live crab which has a ton of eggs attached to its stomach and a strange flat fish which looks like a stealth bomber and 2 trout.

I say to PJ "I thought we were not meant to take crabs that have eggs" he replies "that is true but we have a way around this." he takes the crab and shakes the eggs off into the water. In the mean time the fish have managed to escape.

We catch some more using a spear but they were already dead and we throw them back, eventually we catch 2 more trout and call it a day.

----------


## bro

ahh, house way up on a mountain and quiting your job...that sounds like a craving for freedom to me, perhaps some type of metaphor.

Hmm quiting your job after rough oral sex...was it _that_ bad  :wink2: . Hehe, just kidding, this does seem to be coming to mind though alot for you huh? unpleasent work thoughts, can see it by reading a few dreams back. ::?: 

That Madeiline one was very frightening! Terrifying to know you did something bad and that people are slowly going to find you out..I laughed with the simile at the end..heh.

Pj walking on the edge of a platform...:chuckle... and a crab with eggs hanging off of it. A  "stealth-bomber" like fish!..hahah! I love the way you decribed this one..perhaps you want to post it in DV member dreams?

Good stuff Mark...i'm in a low spot now, give me some of this good recall. :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> return home for a month before heading to Holland to work on a farm



Gonna go work for Sara?  ::D: 






> Madeline McCann



Who is that?  I got lost on this dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im surrounded by a few DCs so I decide to see if I can see any energy from them, To my left is a girl of about 17 or 18 I point my finger at her and say "I want to see your energy" she just looks at me then starts to undress then puts my finger insde of her. I am tempted for a second but I tell her "No! no sex I have other things I want to do".



 ::cry::  Those are tears of joy--I'm so proud! (sniff)





> Nice dream names. I wonder if one is your first name and the other your surname? Hand Hardman?





 ::lol::  That sounds more like his porn-star name than his dream-name.  Well, in Mark's case, I guess it is the same thing.  ::lol:: 





> Who is that? I got lost on this dream.





Me too; it kind of sounds like he killed someone IRL and now he is dreaming about her.  ::shock::  Mark, is that what happened?  ::D:

----------


## mark

> ahh, house way up on a mountain and quiting your job...that sounds like a craving for freedom to me, perhaps some type of metaphor.



yeah well its something I have been wanting to do, I hate my job lol






> Hmm quiting your job after rough oral sex...was it _that_ bad . Hehe, just kidding, this does seem to be coming to mind though alot for you huh? unpleasent work thoughts, can see it by reading a few dreams back.



mate it was horrible lol really violent, I dont like to hurt people. I think it was cos kevin was kicking off last night





> That Madeiline one was very frightening! Terrifying to know you did something bad and that people are slowly going to find you out..I laughed with the simile at the end..heh.



*shudders* its good that no european people ahve commented yet (I dread what sara will think) that dream was horrible, I was utterly ashamed of my stupid sub conscious.





> Pj walking on the edge of a platform...:chuckle... and a crab with eggs hanging off of it. A  "stealth-bomber" like fish!..hahah! I love the way you decribed this one..perhaps you want to post it in DV member dreams?



random as owt isnt it ha ha





> Good stuff Mark...i'm in a low spot now, give me some of this good recall.



hey man dont worry about it im sure your polyphasic thing will pay off





> Gonna go work for Sara?



he he I wonder if that what that was about





> Who is that?  I got lost on this dream.



Madeline McCan is a girl of about five I think,she was on holiday with her parents in portugal and someone thieved her back in March I think. It is huge storey over here in Europe they have been looking for her for ages





> Those are tears of joy--I'm so proud! (sniff)





ha ha ha im learning moonbeam lol I feel i have taken a step in the right direction *shares MB sniff*





> That sounds more like his porn-star name than his dream-name.  Well, in Mark's case, I guess it is the same thing.



 :Oops:  ha ha that also is a very viable option ha ha  :wink2: 





> Me too; it kind of sounds like he killed someone IRL and now he is dreaming about her.  Mark, is that what happened? [/SIZE]



*flees the country* damit im discoverred

nah I shouldnt joke about it poor little lass  :Sad:  

its a horrible storey she got kidnapped and everyone has been searching for her for months it has been all over the news in many countries.

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh, I know what you are talking about.  

Those dumb parents shouldn't have left her alone, even if they didn't do it themselves.

It was in the news a lot here too, I just forgot the name.

----------


## mark

> Oh, I know what you are talking about.  
> 
> Those dumb parents shouldn't have left her alone, even if they didn't do it themselves.
> 
> It was in the news a lot here too, I just forgot the name.



yep thats the one...see why im ashamed of that dream lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> yep thats the one...see why im ashamed of that dream lol



Who knows why we dream some of the crazy things that we dream?   You probably just saw a news article about it, and because it is such a horrible thing it stuck in your brain and came out as a weird dream.

I think when people post dreams like that it makes us all realize that even our "bad" dreams are normal.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I think when people post dreams like that it makes us all realize that even our "bad" dreams are normal.



I agree with you moonbeam... I don't know how many times I've killed people or done violent things... but yeah, after joining DV and reading peoples DJs, you realize how normal that is compared to everything else people dream up!

That crab dream left me hungry... I haven't eaten crab in ages.... mmm... [It sounded like a fun dream too]

----------


## Moonbeam

> I agree with you moonbeam... I don't know how many times I've killed people or done violent things... but yeah, after joining DV and reading peoples DJs, you realize how normal that is compared to everything else people dream up!



Yea, not just violent, but also really petty or weird things that I feel ashamed of.  And then I wonder why my brain thought of that.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Yea, not just violent, but also really petty or weird things that I feel ashamed of. And then I wonder why my brain thought of that.



Really? I wonder more of _how_ I could ever think of that! Especially how many dreams I've been chased by the mafia in the past... ugh, I can't believe my mind let those things happen to me... 

It's either the dreams are violent or sexy and we think it's strange until we hit the DJs... I couldn't believe that there was weirder out their until then...

----------


## Sara

Woops, due to that chat-event yesterday, I see I missed a lot...

@MB & Mark, hmm, that was the idea of the name that came to my mind too, just didn't want to say out loud, haha.

About Dream of quitting your job: sounds like your subconcious has already made the decision about that one... Good thing to go working abroad and expanding your mind! Just do it! (you're welcome here  :wink2:  but I don't have any farm work for you. lol)

About Madeline: ohhh, yes, I remember that story. Big headlines and a story getting very bad at some point. A very disturbing dream, I can imagine you were hesitant in posting it. But don't be ashamed of dreaming about it, it might represent something else in your life than the story itself... (but it's not my strenght, figuring out dream symbolism)

LOL @ your dream about PJ. I like you mentioned the sniffing dogs, cause the dog in pj's ava is sniffing too  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Awsome Lucids Task dream Mark! 
I think, "hard man" Is a very appropriate dream name for you! :wink2:

----------


## mark

> I think when people post dreams like that it makes us all realize that even our "bad" dreams are normal.







> but yeah, after joining DV and reading peoples DJs, you realize how normal that is compared to everything else people dream up!



 ::disconcerted::  hmmm lol its alright if ever you feel ashamed of your dreams visit my DJ were I do insane and mental stuff ha ha  :tongue2:   ::?: 





> Woops, due to that chat-event yesterday, I see I missed a lot...



ha ha yeah tell me about it sara lol, I came on here at 9.50am and never logged off until 10.15pm. I spent most of the day arguing ha ha






> @MB & Mark, hmm, that was the idea of the name that came to my mind too, just didn't want to say out loud, haha.



 ::roll::  ha ha....what can I say  ::lol:: 





> About Dream of quitting your job: sounds like your subconcious has already made the decision about that one... Good thing to go working abroad and expanding your mind! Just do it! (you're welcome here  but I don't have any farm work for you. lol)




oh yeah im gone for there ASAP, that job interview I had was for a job in dubai...I wish I had got it :Sad:  I am seriously consider saving some money and going off traveling by myself for a while





> About Madeline: ohhh, yes, I remember that story. Big headlines and a story getting very bad at some point. A very disturbing dream, I can imagine you were hesitant in posting it. But don't be ashamed of dreaming about it, it might represent something else in your life than the story itself... (but it's not my strenght, figuring out dream symbolism)



lol strange dream yeah, you are probs right with it representing something else...its a shame burned up isnt here





> LOL @ your dream about PJ. I like you mentioned the sniffing dogs, cause the dog in pj's ava is sniffing too



yes!  I noticed that just the other day! 





> Awsome Lucids Task dream Mark! 
> I think, "hard man" Is a very appropriate dream name for you!



ha ha thanks man, your right about the name lol 

That was a great lucid I really enjoyed it....do you think I should put it in the dream gallery?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS OF 22 DECEMBER 2007
*
Pssh what can I say about last night lol, I slept crap due to running over last nights events and worrying for a friend.

but putting that aside recall was iffy at best but I did have a lucid  :smiley: 
*Lasers* 
Im in a old run down TV repair shop, around the walls of the shop are various old TV sets upon desks and in the center of the room is a pile of junk which almost forms a column. 

Im playing a game with shaun in which we have to shoot each other with lasers (kind of like one of those laser quest games) each time we fire our weapon we accumulate points.

I head over to a computer on a desk and it says I have accumulated 45,000 points, I use these points to upgrade myself by purchasing stats for things like speed, perception and strength. 
*
Affair*

Im with a couple and we are lying on a bed, the man is lying side ways on the bed and the woman is lying with her head resting on the mans chest. She is wearing a white T Shirt and a pair of knickers.

The room is dark and they are talking about a holiday the girl asks "is it alright if Mark can come with us" she gives me a knowing and sexy smile. I am lying near her legs and am stroking her thigh, she takes my hand and moves it to her crotch. 

The man does not know what we are doing and agrees that I can come along....

At the beach its sunny and I am playing volley ball, I finish that and lye down to sleep.

*Flying*

I wake up on the beech its warm and im worried I have sun burned. I check my phone and its strange the part of the screen which says "slide to unlock" is red instead of green and rather then a picture of the world there is a picture of my nan. Confused by this I do a nose RC and im so shocked that I can still breath I do it 2 more times just to be sure.

Im dreaming!! I get up and straighten up my jacket and look round. The back is of the whitest sand and the water clear and slightly rippled by waves. Standing next to a tree I decide its about time I had a good flying dream and I take off rounding the tree and head back inland slightly.

I am flying over a field which is covered in bright flowers they maybe white or yellow im not sure. (I remember what sara said about flying with arms in front stabalising flight) I test it and it really did stabalise my flight.

I fly out back to the ocean and over a cliff and a natural harbor filled with white boats. I lower my flight until im skirting the surface of the water and follow the path of the cliff.

The water reflects the sun off the small waves and it looks incredible!  I debate on entering the water and swimming to the ocean floor but I decide not to and head back inland. 

I see a polar bear cub running across the marsh land and then I hear a narrators voice "The majestic Polar Bear, see how the mother hunts her pray" and I look to see the mother bear pulling a brown bear cub out of a burrow and increase my flying height so as not to get hurt (think my lucidity wavered) and I have to remind myself that its just a dream.

I stop flying in front of a house and pass through a window into a bed room and land next to a large bed. There is a cat lying asleep on the bed and a beautiful blond girl sits up in bed and says "can I help you?" I pull back the covers get into bed and in spoon position I cuddle her and go to sleep.

ha ha I bet I know what you thought I was gonna do  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

::lol::  That was a great dream! Nice flying!

but the ending...are you sure there wasn't more?  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

Great lucid Mark, that sounded very nice.





> That was a great dream! Nice flying!
> 
> but the ending...are you sure there wasn't more?



Of course not!  That was the dragon girl part of him coming out!  I know Mark has more depth than a one track mind!   ::D:

----------


## Sara

> Im playing a game with shaun in which we have to shoot each other with lasers (kind of like one of those laser quest games) each time we fire our weapon we accumulate points.



So it was like kind of a reality/computer game?






> The room is dark and they are talking about a holiday the girl asks "is it alright if Mark can come with us" she gives me a knowing and sexy smile. I am lying near her legs and am stroking her thigh, she takes my hand and moves it to her crotch. 
> 
> The man does not know what we are doing and agrees that I can come along....



Whahaha, so typical.
Reminds me slightly of me sitting in between the cute guy and the nice lady (found their names: Brody and Simone)






> I wake up on the beech its warm and im worried I have sun burned. I check my phone and its strange the part of the screen which says "slide to unlock" is red instead of green and rather then a picture of the world there is a picture of my nan. Confused by this I do a nose RC and im so shocked that I can still breath I do it 2 more times just to be sure.



Ah, I see now why that nose RC can be so good. I would love to experience that too: doing an RC and THAN find out you are dreaming. Never happens to me like that  :Sad: 





> I am flying over a field which is covered in bright flowers they maybe white or yellow im not sure. (I remember what sara said about flying with arms in front stabalising flight) I test it and it really did stabalise my flight.



Yay, nice that my flying style worked for you  :boogie: 

I wonder how people can fly without their arms in front... I'm crashing a lot, so I keep my arms forward to prevent a headache  ::mrgreen:: 





> I fly out back to the ocean and over a cliff and a natural harbor filled with white boats. I lower my flight until im skirting the surface of the water and follow the path of the cliff.
> 
> The water reflects the sun off the small waves and it looks incredible!  I debate on entering the water and swimming to the ocean floor but I decide not to and head back inland.



That sounds so very beautiful!
Have you ever been under water in a dream?





> I stop flying in front of a house and pass through a window into a bed room and land next to a large bed. There is a cat lying asleep on the bed and a beautiful blond girl sits up in bed and says "can I help you?" I pull back the covers get into bed and in spoon position I cuddle her and go to sleep.
> 
> ha ha I bet I know what you thought I was gonna do



I was thinking you were going to pick up the cat and cuddle it....
...nah, you know me better than that  ::D: 

Sweet how you were just lying close with her and falling asleep. What a nice way to end this lucid!!!

----------


## The Cusp

Looks like those awareness upgrades paid off.  Too bad you didn't get some stamina upgrades as well. :wink2:

----------


## strinky

Awesome lucid, mark! It's been one of my goals ever since I first found out about LD-ing to fly over the ocean (and then dive into it). I think you've given me the motivation I need for tonight's lucid attempt.  :smiley:  Also, it's funny how a simple cell phone inconsistency causes you to become lucid, but you can shrug off insane, outlandish events in other non-lucids. The brain amuses me greatly.

----------


## mark

> That was a great dream! Nice flying!
> 
> but the ending...are you sure there wasn't more?



thanks MB oh and surprisingly there wasnt ha ha  :tongue2: 





> Great lucid Mark, that sounded very nice.




cheers mate!  :smiley: 





> Of course not!  That was the dragon girl part of him coming out!  I know Mark has more depth than a one track mind!



see people.....im not just a mental crazy dream sex orientated  person.......well...not that much anyway ha ha  :tongue2: 






> So it was like kind of a reality/computer game?



well its like this thig called laser quest. It is a real life thing in which you get a laser gun and a body pack and you run around a warehouse in near darkness and shoot each other....kind of like paint balling with lasers






> Whahaha, so typical.
> Reminds me slightly of me sitting in between the cute guy and the nice lady (found their names: Brody and Simone)



ha ha yeah, I cant believe I would dream, that I have never nor would I ever involve myself in cheating...its not my way lol

and yes I noted the similarity there to  ::D: 





> Ah, I see now why that nose RC can be so good. I would love to experience that too: doing an RC and THAN find out you are dreaming. Never happens to me like that



Yeah I mostly always randomly find out via RCing that im dreaming and its almost always a massive shock! I love it lol
Yay, nice that my flying style worked for you  :boogie: 





> I wonder how people can fly without their arms in front... I'm crashing a lot, so I keep my arms forward to prevent a headache



well I find it rather easy to fly, apart from once I have never had trouble with it at all. I can fly as high or as fast as I like in dreams its great.  One of my missions has been to fly into space but its really hard because as I get higher I loose reference points and the dream fades. ?This is as close as I have gotten:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=112





> That sounds so very beautiful!
> Have you ever been under water in a dream?



No not in a lucid dream, I had that one with sylar and the submarines but thats it, and it was beautiful. I love to view the dream scape its always one of my fav things to do  :smiley: 





> I was thinking you were going to pick up the cat and cuddle it....
> ...nah, you know me better than that 
> 
> Sweet how you were just lying close with her and falling asleep. What a nice way to end this lucid!!!



he he yeah it was great, shame I went to sleep though I woke straight up after that





> Looks like those awareness upgrades paid off.  Too bad you didn't get some stamina upgrades as well.



ha ha yeah to true mate lol





> Awesome lucid, mark! It's been one of my goals ever since I first found out about LD-ing to fly over the ocean (and then dive into it). I think you've given me the motivation I need for tonight's lucid attempt.  Also, it's funny how a simple cell phone inconsistency causes you to become lucid, but you can shrug off insane, outlandish events in other non-lucids. The brain amuses me greatly.




Thanks  :smiley: 

flying is by far the best thing to do in dreams I love it, it was great to fly over the ocean i like the way the light was scattered by the water it was very nice  :smiley: 

ha ha yeah the phone thing was strange! I love that feeling when something odd triggers a rc then lucidity its great

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 23 DECEMBER 2007*


well what can I say about last night...  :Pissed:  I dont remember anything except being in a open space

----------


## strinky

Isn't it funny how we can go from awesome, detailed lucid to no recall?

(though we usually don't laugh)  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> *DREAMS FOR 23 DECEMBER 2007*
> 
> 
> well what can I say about last night...  I dont remember anything except being in a open space



Grrr... Maybe you will have an awesome lucid dream for Christmas (I run off to the mall to tell Santa I want and LD for christmas  ::D: )

Merry Christmas

----------


## Vex Kitten

That was a beautiful sounding lucid dream. You described it so wonderfully. Your words whisked me along on the flight with  you.

Don't worry about the recall. I'm sure it'll return shortly.
(i blame spotty recall on this time of year... more specifically.. the CH-word)

ps, you should try talking to one of your bears in a lucid dream and see if it responds. I'm interested to see if yours can speak fluently since mine seemed to have trouble.

----------


## King-Tut-Tommy

that happend to me to not so long ago.  I had a night where I remembered 5 dreams 2 were LDs.  Then the next 3 nights I couldn't remember a thing.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on another cool Lucid. I love the narrator on that bear thing lol.

And yeah, I would say that Lucid task dream is a good one for the gallery!
What ever your favorite dreams of the month are. And that one seemed like it A  good candidate.

----------


## Sara

> (I run off to the mall to tell Santa I want and LD for christmas )



 :Party:

----------


## mark

> Isn't it funny how we can go from awesome, detailed lucid to no recall?
> 
> (though we usually don't laugh)



yeah tell me about it lol its well annoying isnt it  :smiley: 





> Grrr... Maybe you will have an awesome lucid dream for Christmas (I run off to the mall to tell Santa I want and LD for christmas )
> 
> Merry Christmas



ha ha its funny you say that after all I did have another lucid last night....kind of violent though  :tongue2: 





> That was a beautiful sounding lucid dream. You described it so wonderfully. Your words whisked me along on the flight with  you.



 ::D:  thanks vex im glad you enjoyed it was a great flying experience





> Don't worry about the recall. I'm sure it'll return shortly.
> (i blame spotty recall on this time of year... more specifically.. the CH-word)



yes I agree lol stressful! ha ha 





> ps, you should try talking to one of your bears in a lucid dream and see if it responds. I'm interested to see if yours can speak fluently since mine seemed to have trouble.



I will bear that in mind! I will have to see if I can get any useful info from them  :smiley: 





> that happend to me to not so long ago.  I had a night where I remembered 5 dreams 2 were LDs.  Then the next 3 nights I couldn't remember a thing.



hey man welcome to my DJ  :smiley: 

yeah it happens every now and then, this month has not been too good for me compared to last month.

right off to find you DJ if you have one 





> Congratulations on another cool Lucid. I love the narrator on that bear thing lol.
> 
> And yeah, I would say that Lucid task dream is a good one for the gallery!
> What ever your favorite dreams of the month are. And that one seemed like it A  good candidate.



lol yeah I seem to have this random narration thing happening lately lol its really random ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 24 DECEMBER 2007*

I dont have much in the way of memories from last nights dreams which is unusual but I do have some notes which are really hard to read lol

I also had another attempt at energy hunting and it seems I got a little stressed lol

oh and on a side note my mum loved the camera  :smiley: 
*
Laughing at me*

im in bed with 3 girls trying to have sex with them but they are rejecting me.

Im in a public toilet and im trying to take a piss but its hard because the walls of the cubicle are see through and there are 3 girls watching and laughing at me. Im really embarrassed and feel fairly hurt by their laughing, I try stretching "myself" out to look really impressive but they are still laughing  ::roll:: 

I leave the toilet and head out into the street, the girls are following and pointing and laughing at me.
*
Fragment 1*

- The plot is something to do with Smallville.
- im in a jewelery store, and someone is smiling down at me from above somewhere?

*Fragment 2
*
- Im in a office  and I have been moved from my team to another. Raklet is amongst the new team and him and his colleague are taking the piss out of me using their computers some how

*Show Me Your Dam Energy*

Im in my old job and we have just returned from a meeting that has to do with a fire drill or something. Im looking at my team mates and I dont ever remember working with them, some of them are from school and I suddenly realise that im dreaming.

I point at a man directly opposite me and say "show me your energy" he flickers for a second but nothing happens he starts laughing at me and I say "let me see" but there is still nothing so I try it with the other 2 dc's who are there.

I ask him "tell me how I can see energy?" he is reluctant and is still laughing at me but eventually says "see down at the bottom of the office there is a stop sign, you have to go and merge with it". I turn around and see the sign far down the office and set off.

I  take a few steps and realise how stupid that idea is! turning around I see all 3 DCs laughing at me. I loose my temper and jump across the desk towards him, grabbing him by the throat and toppling him backwards off his chair.

I demand again "TELL ME NOW! HOW DO I SEE IT!!!" he is shocked and im choking him hard and he sputters "you just have to believe".

*The Cold*

Im standing in a field between 4 high rise buildings, it starts off warm but its starting to cool down fast! I can see everything starting to freeze over and the grass gets crispy under my feet.

I see a man and a woman walking through the grass, they are wearing long thick coats. She starts to take off her coat off an I tell her to leave it on because its cold out here and she might freeze but she looks at me in a nasty way and takes it off anyway.

----------


## Moonbeam

> oh and on a side note my mum loved the camera





That's good!  You are a good kid.  Unlike some of them. (wink,wink,nudge,nudge).





> *Laughing at me*
> 
> im in bed with 3 girls trying to have sex with them but they are rejecting me.



 ::shock::  Oh no!  Your DC's are turning on you!  They used to love you so much!





> - Im in a office and I have been moved from my team to another. Raklet is amongst the new team and him and his colleague are taking the piss out of me using their computers some how



Is that just like a weird English phrase  ::lol:: , or is that literal?   :Eek: 





> *Show Me Your Dam Energy*I point at a man directly opposite me and say "show me your energy" he flickers for a second but nothing happens he starts laughing at me and I say "let me see" but there is still nothing so I try it with the other 2 dc's who are there.





Your DC's are more resistant than mine.





> I take a few steps and realise how stupid that idea is! turning around I see all 3 DCs laughing at me. I loose my temper and jump across the desk towards him, grabbing him by the throat and toppling him backwards off his chair.
> 
> I demand again "TELL ME NOW! HOW DO I SEE IT!!!" he is shocked and im choking him hard and he sputters "you just have to believe".





Hmmm....I think you need to try it some more to see what happens.





> *The Cold*



Sounds like you were trying to do the lucid task again.

----------


## Sara

> oh and on a side note my mum loved the camera



Good to hear  :smiley: 





> im in bed with 3 girls trying to have sex with them but they are rejecting me.



Haha, that's not a normal situation for you  :wink2: 





> Im in a public toilet and im trying to take a piss but its hard because the walls of the cubicle are see through and there are 3 girls watching and laughing at me. Im really embarrassed and feel fairly hurt by their laughing, I try stretching "myself" out to look really impressive but they are still laughing



LOL, sorry, toilet dreams for you too.... hardly ever a good thing  :Sad: 






> - Im in a office  and I have been moved from my team to another. Raklet is amongst the new team and him and his colleague are taking the piss out of me using their computers some how



Owww, he was making fun of you too???






> Show Me Your Dam Energy
> 
> I ask him "tell me how I can see energy?" he is reluctant and is still laughing at me but eventually says "see down at the bottom of the office there is a stop sign, you have to go and merge with it". I turn around and see the sign far down the office and set off.



Whahaha, stupid DCs  :tongue2: 





> I  take a few steps and realise how stupid that idea is! turning around I see all 3 DCs laughing at me. I loose my temper and jump across the desk towards him, grabbing him by the throat and toppling him backwards off his chair.



Good thing you weren't fooled by him  :smiley: 





> I demand again "TELL ME NOW! HOW DO I SEE IT!!!" he is shocked and im choking him hard and he sputters "you just have to believe".



I guess he finally was very honest with that answer  :smiley: 
Takes some aggression to get good answers out of DCs  :wink2:

----------


## mark

> That's good!  You are a good kid.  Unlike some of them. (wink,wink,nudge,nudge).



he he thanks MB and I get ya  :wink2: 





> Oh no!  Your DC's are turning on you!  They used to love you so much!



I know! dam it I wont stand for this! I will have to sort that out if they want to fight me fair enough but rejection thats a whole other matter!  :tongue2: 





> Is that just like a weird English phrase , or is that literal?



oh it means to make fun of me I would never have known that that was a English thing 


Hmmm....I think you need to try it some more to see what happens.[/quote]

Yeah this task seems to have stuck with me and I will def be searching for that energy more often.

Sounds like you were trying to do the lucid task again.[/quote]

it was a incredible sight and yeah I wish my lucid task had some things freezing it would have been awesome





> Good to hear



yeah she seemed quite shocked! I dont think she was expecting it at all





> Haha, that's not a normal situation for you



yeah its really note, I sont like it lol but all my dreams last night were self destructive





> LOL, sorry, toilet dreams for you too.... hardly ever a good thing



no it really wasnt ha ha I felt really insecure (if you get what I mean) for some strange reason, its not normal lol





> Owww, he was making fun of you too???



yes! dam you Raklet! ha ha just kidding mate  :tongue2: 






> Good thing you weren't fooled by him 
> 
> I guess he finally was very honest with that answer 
> Takes some aggression to get good answers out of DCs



I can believe I was so mean to him, Iim hardly ever like that at all. it was quite funny to see his utter shock though  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> oh it means to make fun of me I would never have known that that was a English thing



 ::embarrassed::  No it wasn't to make fun of you...it just sounded so weird (and painful) I thought it might mean something else!  You know, like when you beat the crap out of someone, it just means that you kicked their ass, like that. Actually I guess those are both sayings, I mean like you beat them up.  I thought that might be a way of saying something like that, "taking the piss out of someone", maybe that means to beat them up.

Never mind.  ::lol::  Maybe you just had to go the bathroom still, and the raklet's computers were trying to help you.

----------


## Sara

> oh it means to make fun of me I would never have known that that was a English thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Moonbeam
> 
> ...



Hahaha, maybe it's a European thing, cause I didn't have any problem with getting the point of that saying  ::D:  Not that I knew this way of putting it, but it sounded quite familiar... (like: 'that pisses me off') 
@moonbeam: Mark is not thinking you were making fun of him, it's just that Raklet and the others were making fun of Mark, trying to annoy him... (taking the piss out of him)

@Moonbeam: love your new user title! Great song, have very special memories to it  ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh, I get it--he was telling that it was to make fun of him; I thought he was saying that to me.  And he wasn't actually being catheterized by raklet's computer.  ::roll:: 

Good thing we have a Dutch girl here to translate between the English and the Americans!  ::lol:: 

Thanks--yea that's a great song, I heard it a little bit ago.  I switch songs for my title about every 6 months or so.

----------


## mark

catherterised now that does sound painful  ::shock:: 

Yeah sorry about that mb I should make sure my words are clear before I post, sara has it right  :smiley:  

He he I like that urban dictonary LOL

----------


## raklet

Great dreams.  How mean of you to dream about in that way!  I never say anything but positive things in your journal!   :wink2: 

LOL at beating the piss (American saying) out of that DC.  Moonbeam needs to take a few lessons.  :Dead Horse:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Raklet is amongst the new team and him and his colleague are taking the piss out of me using their computers some how



Quoted for raklet's benefit.





> LOL at beating the piss (American saying) out of that DC. Moonbeam needs to take a few lessons.



 ::listenup::  As you can see, Mr. Smarty-Pants, mark said that you and your evil computers were "taking the piss out" of him, not "beating the piss out" of him.  And where I come from, we may "beat the crap out" of someone, or "beat the shit out" of someone, but we never "beat the piss out" out of anybody.  Besides, that's not what he said anyway.  So there.  ::madtongue:: 

(Have I spammed mark's DJ enough regarding this topic yet?)

P.S.  The more I've said the phrase "beating the piss out" of something to myself, the more it sounds like it might actually be a phrase.  So disregard the above, raklet.  Maybe we say that all the time and I forgot.

Don't worry, Tom is coming home tonight, so I'll have a lot less time on my hand to spam all of DV soon.

----------


## mark

> Great dreams.  How mean of you to dream about in that way!  I never say anything but positive things in your journal!  
> 
> LOL at beating the piss (American saying) out of that DC.  Moonbeam needs to take a few lessons.



he he sorry man, that night was insane it seemed like my DCs had it in for me. nothing personal though your one of my good friends on here  :smiley:  my mind is messed up some times lol





> Quoted for raklet's benefit.
> (Have I spammed mark's DJ enough regarding this topic yet?)
> 
> Don't worry, Tom is coming home tonight, so I'll have a lot less time on my hand to spam all of DV soon.



noooooo!

I dont mind the spam! lol its fun to read  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 25 DECEMBER 2007*

Last nights dreams were incredible! I loved them. 

Its about time I had some Necroscope related dreams having been reading them for ages and dam did I get what I wanted lol
*
Moonbeam's Response*

I have a job interview and I have arranged a room for me to stay in whilst im away, I am on my laptop view a DV thread. The thread is about a bunch of people complaining about something im not aware of.

Moonbeam has made a post which goes like this "....Leo Volont was a arsehole, he went out of his way to hurt which is why he has gone. Now someone on here has been impersonating B12 and Burned up and as such have caused alot of harm" Then Moonbeam locked the thread.
*
Lord of the Wamphyri* 

Im in a room with a girl who has a black dress on, I remove the clasp on the back of her dress and it falls away leaving her naked. I wonder why she has not complained but then I think "of course she cant resist, after all I am the great lord of the Wamphri. What resist me ha!"

I say to her "I will find your greatest pleasure points" and using the enhanced vision of a vampire I see the "hot" spots on the back of her neck and begin to caress and stroke her there.

Next there is a string of disjointed scenes which take place over hours or maybe days. We are having sex in every way possible and she is clearly loving what im doing and tells me that my metamorphic flesh fills her up. (if you have read the books you will understand if not, the vampires change shapes use your imagination lol im sure you can understand  :wink2: )

After we finish she asks if she will ever see me again I tell her "ofcourse! for now you shall be my thrall for eternity since my vampire stuff is already working inside of you"
*
Atomic Bomb/Sarah*

Im standing high on a hill looking into a almost futuristic city scape filled with spires and thin sky scrapers made of blue glass. Suddenly there is a bright flash of intense orange and a deep rumble. A Shock wave emanates from a random street amongst the spires and shatters the glass in the buildings and eventually the begin to disintegrate into piles of steaming rubble.

I run away into the hills before the shock wave can reach me...

...im back on the hill before the bomb has gone off and im standing next to marrie and sarah who I used to know. We are in some kind of water park? and I slide a little way down a slide but stop near a turn because its dangerous. 

Marrie comes shooting down and flies off the edge near were I stopped, I shout "shit marrie! are you alright thats a long way down!" I hear faintly from far below "yeah im alright! I fell in a pool".

Sara comes a little way down and I head down the rest of the slide and catch sarah when she gets to the bottom. I say something to her whilst walking along and she looks at me totally surprised. we stand close facing each other and I say something else and she kisses me. (wish I could remember what it was I said)

*The Necroscope*

Im walking down a street and I begin to notice that some of the people im passing are a little strange, their eyes are white and vacant. Some of the people are in poor condition, first the are bony and then I notice some of them are missing limbs and flesh hanging from their bodies!

I realise that the are dead, zombies and they are following me. I change  direction in the street and they follow me, I cross the street and they cross with me, I run to catch a bus but the follow and Im a little scared now and I run along a street next to a large grass hill.

There are dead people everywhere now and I climb up the hill and reaching the top I see a army of dead people. I hear their thoughts and they say "its him on top of the hill, the necroscope, the saviour and light" I realise they are my friends and are not going to hurt me. In fact they have come to help me fight the evil scientist and get my girl back.

I climb down the hill and head for the science complex in the distance were the evil man is hiding, my friends are following behind. Some of them are walking others crawling and the remainder dragging them selves along and all of them leaving parts of themselves behind....

... im in a room in the complex its filled with my army and I  approach 2 female nurses one of who pulls a gun on me "I wouldnt do that if I were you, they wont be to happy" I  tell her and she lowers the gun. I ask her were my girl is and she wont answer but a recently dead scientist woman tells me she will lead me to her.

----------


## raklet

Mad dreams!  You have a stronger stomach than I do.  After you mentioned Necroscope not long ago, I got the first book in the series and read to the part where the guy performs the "autopsy" in the top secret Russian mansion.  That was enough for me!   ::barf::

----------


## mark

> Mad dreams!  You have a stronger stomach than I do.  After you mentioned Necroscope not long ago, I got the first book in the series and read to the part where the guy performs the "autopsy" in the top secret Russian mansion.  That was enough for me!



ah mate that is the worst part in the whole series so far, I would keep reading. I think he puts that in for shock value and after that the ideas and concepts in the book are simply mind blowing! 

please keep reading lol (see I have even resorted to begging  :tongue2: )

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Moonbeam's Response*
> Moonbeam has made a post which goes like this "....Leo Volont was a arsehole, he went out of his way to hurt which is why he has gone. Now someone on here has been impersonating B12 and Burned up and as such have caused alot of harm" Then Moonbeam locked the thread.



 ::lol::  I like how I get the last word in, then lock it! 




> *Lord of the Wamphyri* 
> After we finish she asks if she will ever see me again I tell her "ofcourse! for now you shall be my thrall for eternity since my vampire stuff is already working inside of you"



That whole dream was great but I started laughing at that part.





> *The Necroscope*



Wow that was a weird dream, I never saw helpful zombies before.

----------


## mark

> I like how I get the last word in, then lock it!



 ha ha yeah lol I wish I could have rememberred the rest of the post it was a good few paragraphs long






> That whole dream was great but I started laughing at that part.



ha ha yeah it was great lol poor DC never had a clue what she let herself in for, an eternity as a slave to a vampire lol





> Wow that was a weird dream, I never saw helpful zombies before.




ah that dream was mint! I have always wanted to try and do this in a lucid just never remembered it lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> ha ha yeah it was great lol poor DC never had a clue what she let herself in for, an eternity as a slave to a vampire lol



 
Ahh, but a vampire with super-sex abilities...might not be so bad.. :Hi baby:

----------


## mark

> Ahh, but a vampire with super-sex abilities...might not be so bad..



ha ha ha seriously there is some crazy sex stuff in those books especially between two vampires

----------


## strinky

> *Moonbeam's Response*



Moonbeam has been all over the place! I dreamed about her a few weeks ago, and I just read someone else's DJ with her in it.




> *Lord of the Wamphyri*



It sounds like these books must be interesting. (*Offers a silent apology to Bram Stoker*) I'm an avid reader, but never dream about books unless it's a series that I'm _really_ into and spend all day reading. In any case, looks like that must have been a pretty fun dream for you.  :Hi baby: 




> *Atomic Bomb/Sarah*



That cityscape sounds pretty awesome - skyscrapers of blue glass and all. Following that up with a water park and a kiss must have made for a nice dream. As for what you said, I'm sure you were just being your usual dashing self.  ::content:: 




> *The Necroscope*



Oh good - some nice zombies to break the stereotype. I think the hanging flesh/missing limbs thing just gives people the wrong impression. It's not their fault that they have an insatiable hunger for brains!

----------


## raklet

Hey, not trying to take the piss out of you (I'll be speaking like a Brit before you know it  :wink2:  ), but you need to take "visiting space" lessons from Twoshadows.  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1824

At least find out how in the world she can just fly there without losing her reference.

----------


## Caradon

That energy Lucid was pretty funny Mark. Just go merge with the stop sign! Thats great. It could be fun to try merging with something though.

Loved the necroscope dreams. yeah, some wild vampire sex in those books.

Moonbeam thought that zombie dream was weird because she doesn't understand how the dead loved Harry. And how they would sometimes rise from the grave to protect him.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, not trying to take the piss out of you (I'll be speaking like a Brit before you know it  ), but you need to take "visiting space" lessons from Twoshadows. 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1824
> 
> At least find out how in the world she can just fly there without losing her reference.



 
Let me just mention that I'm not really a pro at this yet. I have had a couple of semi successful experiences. And let me tell you the secret of success for both of those. I didn't get to space by just trying to fly high. The first time I transported to space through a mirror...the second (last night's dream) I just suddenly imagined myself there.

I'm not good at flying high. I don't think my brain likes to have to try to create the huge amount of detail required to have a realistic flying experience at high altitude. It would rather just create a tree or street or a few buildings. But space, on the other hand, is not too hard to create with your mind. Just a bunch of stars. We've all seen movies where the stars rushing by.

So the trick is to get to space in an untraditional sort of way that spares your mind from having to fly high.

Maybe that will help. :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> *Moonbeam's Response*
> 
> I have a job interview and I have arranged a room for me to stay in whilst im away, I am on my laptop view a DV thread. The thread is about a bunch of people complaining about something im not aware of.
> 
> Moonbeam has made a post which goes like this "....Leo Volont was a arsehole, he went out of his way to hurt which is why he has gone. Now someone on here has been impersonating B12 and Burned up and as such have caused alot of harm" Then Moonbeam locked the thread.



Wow, Moonbeam, you have a lot of spare time during the nights, showing up everywhere  ::D: 

Need to find out about that Leo Volont guy. I've only been here a few months and he was also mentioned during the prank... 






> *Lord of the Wamphyri* 
> 
> Im in a room with a girl who has a black dress on, I remove the clasp on the back of her dress and it falls away leaving her naked. I wonder why she has not complained but then I think "of course she cant resist, after all I am the great lord of the Wamphri. What resist me ha!"



LOL, you were quite arrogant there  ::D: 





> I say to her "I will find your greatest pleasure points" and using the enhanced vision of a vampire I see the "hot" spots on the back of her neck and begin to caress and stroke her there.



Ohhh, that sounds like an ability men should have!






> Next there is a string of disjointed scenes which take place over hours or maybe days. We are having sex in every way possible and she is clearly loving what im doing and tells me that my metamorphic flesh fills her up. (if you have read the books you will understand if not, the vampires change shapes use your imagination lol im sure you can understand )



What books????  ::D: 

*guess that little statement in my signature is not helping me yet...  :Oops: *






> *Atomic Bomb/Sarah*
> ...im back on the hill before the bomb has gone off and



A little bit of Heroes in your dream!





> im standing next to marrie and sarah who I used to know. We are in some kind of water park? and I slide a little way down a slide but stop near a turn because its dangerous. 
> 
> Sara comes a little way down and I head down the rest of the slide and catch sarah when she gets to the bottom. I say something to her whilst walking along and she looks at me totally surprised. we stand close facing each other and I say something else and she kisses me.



Hmmm, so you are cheating on me with another Sarah...  :Sad: 





> Marrie comes shooting down and flies off the edge near were I stopped, I shout "shit marrie! are you alright thats a long way down!" I hear faintly from far below "yeah im alright! I fell in a pool".



Hahaha, that was a funny part  ::D: 






> *The Necroscope*
> 
> Im walking down a street and I begin to notice that some of the people im passing are a little strange, their eyes are white and vacant. Some of the people are in poor condition, first the are bony and then I notice some of them are missing limbs and flesh hanging from their bodies!



Ieuw!
I guess I have to read that book before I'll understand why you love to dream about this...
Sound pretty scary and ehm, a little disgusting...

----------


## Moonbeam

> Moonbeam thought that zombie dream was weird because she doesn't understand how the dead loved Harry. And how they would sometimes rise from the grave to protect him.



I found out we have those books here already, so I can read them and find out.





> So the trick is to get to space in an untraditional sort of way that spares your mind from having to fly high.
> 
> Maybe that will help.



I agree with TS. The only time I flew in space was when I did the "Go thru a Portal" task.  I thought the only portals were in space probably, so by focussing on that task, I ended up being in space, and I flew back and forth trying to go thru a portal.  So maybe think of a task where you have to start out in space, instead of flying there from earth.  I don't think I could do that; my mind would rebel.





> Wow, Moonbeam, you have a lot of spare time during the nights, showing up everywhere



Yea I guess so!  No wonder I'm tired.  ::?:

----------


## mark

> It sounds like these books must be interesting. (*Offers a silent apology to Bram Stoker*) I'm an avid reader, but never dream about books unless it's a series that I'm _really_ into and spend all day reading. In any case, looks like that must have been a pretty fun dream for you.



they are some of the best books I have read, really great stuff lol and yes it was fun lol  :tongue2: 





> That cityscape sounds pretty awesome - skyscrapers of blue glass and all. Following that up with a water park and a kiss must have made for a nice dream. As for what you said, I'm sure you were just being your usual dashing self.



yeah it was a really cool dream, that city was beautiful as was the kiss  :smiley: 





> Oh good - some nice zombies to break the stereotype. I think the hanging flesh/missing limbs thing just gives people the wrong impression. It's not their fault that they have an insatiable hunger for brains!



he he these were not typical zombies but just dead people risen to fight for me  ::D: 





> Hey, not trying to take the piss out of you (I'll be speaking like a Brit before you know it  ), but you need to take "visiting space" lessons from Twoshadows. 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1824
> 
> At least find out how in the world she can just fly there without losing her reference.



ha ha love the use of the phrase mate  :smiley: ......*sniffs* made me proud  ::cry:: 

and thanks for the link mate, I will look into it  :smiley: 





> That energy Lucid was pretty funny Mark. Just go merge with the stop sign! Thats great. It could be fun to try merging with something though.



yeah it could be fun! last thing I merged with was a woman...which was a strange experience lol





> Loved the necroscope dreams. yeah, some wild vampire sex in those books.



 :boogie:  the necroscope leading a army thing was mint! I owe my thanks to you dor that one mate  :smiley:  now all thats left is to creat a warrior out of a DC  ::evil:: 






> So the trick is to get to space in an untraditional sort of way that spares your mind from having to fly high.
> 
> Maybe that will help.



thanks very much twoshadows! I will seriously look into that!  :smiley:   :smiley:  I appreciate your info and the time you took to post here :smiley: 





> Need to find out about that Leo Volont guy. I've only been here a few months and he was also mentioned during the prank...



well I wasnt around when he was here but from what I have heard he was very very mean to people lol






> LOL, you were quite arrogant there



meh its the way of the vampire :tongue2:  ... what can I say I throw myself into my roles ha ha 






> Ohhh, that sounds like an ability men should have!



I was gonna attempt to make a joke from that but I decided that would just solidify my image here so I will take the sensible option  ::D: 






> What books????



They are called Necroscope






> A little bit of Heroes in your dream!



ha ha you noticed  :smiley:  your the only one who has he he






> Hmmm, so you are cheating on me with another Sarah...



 :paranoid:  *quickly hides evidence* what me ...noooo... :paranoid: 






> Hahaha, that was a funny part



yeah lol I nearly had a heart attack lol it was a long way up ha habut yes tis very funny







> Ieuw!
> I guess I have to read that book before I'll understand why you love to dream about this...
> Sound pretty scary and ehm, a little disgusting...



at first I thought they were normal zombies until I realised that they were back walking around because they loved me and had come to help get my girl back. So in the end I wasnt scarred

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 26 DECEMBER 2007

*Well I cant say I had a good night last night, I had a really scary dream. 

Also I have this dodgy stomach condition thingy that causes me alot of pain and so my sleep was really not very good last night.

*Ghosts*

A bit of background  on this: I was talking to my cousin F who claims to see and hear ghosts. Now personally I dont believe in ghosts but when she talks about the things she has "seen" dam do the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end! 

Im lying in bed on my side facing a wall, for some reason my bros bed is in my room to and I hear a noise. Shaun says "Hi mam, have you seen anything strange lately? like ghosts or anything?" my mam says nothing and is just silent. I snap and say "well answer him then!" im a little nervous now.

"oh yes" she answers "when I was looking in the mirror I saw a little girl looking for her long dead grand father" im seriously nervous now and I feel a movement and a slight touch on my shoulder. "shaun is that you?" I ask hesitantly "no...its that!" and as I turn slowly I have a building dread and before I fully turn around I wake up utterly terrified.

*Laziness/The Island*

I wake up and look at the time its 6.30 am and I have to start getting ready for work. I cant be bothered to go and so I watch a few episodes of family guy. I check my watch its 8.50 am and im definitely not going to work meh I think screw it.

I get out of bed and head into the living room D is there (dam it she is always back when im feeling down!) she says to me "hello mark" I cant believe she is here "what do you want?" I ask, "Im sorry I dont want to marry A I want you instead"..... (im not sure what happens after this but the scene shifts)

.... Im standing at the base of a cliff on a small triangular beech, the sky is grey and the water is not quite stormy but rough. I think great not this place again, this delusion, I have been here before its a dark place.

I hesitate and a flash of realisation im dreaming! Im shocked by this totally. I turn to the rough breaking waves and as my foot touches the water the movement seems to slow massively almost like time has slowed down. I step onto the waves and the water has a elastic feel and im able to walk over the very slow moving water.

I approach a cliff and examine the dark purple banded rock and then I wake up.

This was not a very nice place to be it was very reminiscent of the way I have felt much of my life and I didnt like it at all

*
Fragments*

- I have gone to a large mall
- I have went with D and another girl to help D secure a record deal.
- I am in a room with two brats and I think how much kids like them just annoy me

----------


## raklet

Sorry about the dreams, Mark.  I did laugh when I read that you woke up utterly terrified, but I know I shouldn't have.  What's worse, to be terrified of ghosts or dreaming about D?  Its like one of those "would you rather questions".  

Would you rather someone hit your thumb with a hammer, or shoot yourself in the big toe with a nail gun?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Also I have this dodgy stomach condition thingy that causes me alot of pain and so my sleep was really not very good last night.





That sucks; poor mark.  :Sad: 





> Now personally I dont believe in ghosts but when she talks about the things she has "seen" dam do the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end!





I know what you mean; that's funny how you don't have to believe in ghosts to be scared of them. 






> I hesitate and a flash of realisation im dreaming! Im shocked by this totally. I turn to the rough breaking waves and as my foot touches the water the movement seems to slow massively almost like time has slowed down. I step onto the waves and the water has a elastic feel and im able to walk over the very slow moving water.





Hey that's pretty cool.





> I approach a cliff and examine the dark purple banded rock and then I wake up.







> This was not a very nice place to be it was very reminiscent of the way I have felt much of my life and I didnt like it at all





 :Sad:  It does sound like you were having a bad night.  Too bad the dream didn't last longer and you could have transported to a better place.  But you did walk on water there... :smiley: 


Sorry about the odd fonts and sizes, I don't know why it's doing that.

----------


## The Cusp

> "....Leo Volont was a arsehole, he went out of his way to hurt which is why he has gone.



Leo Volant may be gone, but his legend lives on!  That guy was already banned before I even joined this site, but I still hear about him all the time.




> We are having sex in every way possible and she is clearly loving what im doing and tells me that my metamorphic flesh fills her up. (if you have read the books you will understand if not, the vampires change shapes use your imagination lol im sure you can understand )



Way to go!  I had forgotten about that from the books.    Fill'er up!  Just discovered there three more necroscope books out I haven't read yet.  I bought what i though was the first on, but it turns out the be the last one. :Sad:

----------


## mark

> Sorry about the dreams, Mark.  I did laugh when I read that you woke up utterly terrified, but I know I shouldn't have.  What's worse, to be terrified of ghosts or dreaming about D?  Its like one of those "would you rather questions".



 ::roll::  its alright raklet laugh at my terror lol  ::D: ....dont blame ya mate it is fairly funny lol





> Would you rather someone hit your thumb with a hammer, or shoot yourself in the big toe with a nail gun?



and to answer you question I would rather dream of ghosts lol atleast they go away and have had no impact on my life  :tongue2: 





> That sucks; poor mark.



meh I have had it for 5 years now, I get it randomly every now and then. I cant say im used to it, hurts like hell lol feel sorry for women having to go through pain every month  :Sad: 

 



> I know what you mean; that's funny how you don't have to believe in ghosts to be scared of them.



 
 MB you should hear her talk about it! the details she can speak of and the funny thing is is that they never change like they usually do when people lie....freaks me out to be fair lol


 



> Hey that's pretty cool.



 
It was really cool walking on water....maybe I should post it in the RS forum  ::shock::  oooohhh its controversial lol  :wink2: 

 



> It does sound like you were having a bad night.  Too bad the dream didn't last longer and you could have transported to a better place.  But you did walk on water there...




yeah I got lucid at the dreams natural end there, I tried to get back to sleep but because of my stomach I was just writhing about like a fool lol  :Oops: 
 




> Sorry about the odd fonts and sizes, I don't know why it's doing that.



its ok MB just deface my DJ with the random font! ....ha ha its alright trust me MB you have no need to apologise  :smiley:  its because I change the size of my title so it alters the test for the rest of the post lol





> Leo Volant may be gone, but his legend lives on!  That guy was already banned before I even joined this site, but I still hear about him all the time.



ha ha yeah I have never seen the bloke on here I think he was before my time and yet I still dream of him ha the bloke is infamous 






> Way to go!  I had forgotten about that from the books.    Fill'er up!  Just discovered there three more necroscope books out I haven't read yet.  I bought what i though was the first on, but it turns out the be the last one.



there are so many of them ha ha its a joke I have to use the net to find the right order before I buy, isnt there like 16 of them or something

----------


## Vex Kitten

Not a nice night of dreams, that last batch.
I think it's great at the end of it all you were able to walk out and over those rough waves, able to surmount the raging surf.

----------


## Moonbeam

> meh I have had it for 5 years now, I get it randomly every now and then. I cant say im used to it, hurts like hell lol feel sorry for women having to go through pain every month





Mark you should see a doctor about that if you haven't already.  If you've had it for 5 years it's probably not going to kill you or anything, but still you might could get it taken care of.





> MB you should hear her talk about it! the details she can speak of and the funny thing is is that they never change like they usually do when people lie....freaks me out to be fair lol





Hmmm...is she into dreaming at all?





> It was really cool walking on water....maybe I should post it in the RS forum  oooohhh its controversial lol





I'd like to make that a lucid goal; I did it non-lucid once.






> yeah I got lucid at the dreams natural end there, I tried to get back to sleep but because of my stomach I was just writhing about like a fool lol





See you need to get that checked out.






> its ok MB just deface my DJ with the random font! ....ha ha its alright trust me MB you have no need to apologise  its because I change the size of my title so it alters the test for the rest of the post lol



 ::lol::  I thought you were paying me back at first, but you turned nice again at the end...you can't help it, it's your nature.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I found out we have those books here already, so I can read them and find out.



Thats awsome! do you have all of them? there are a lot. I think there is at least three new ones I have not read yet. I plan to read the series again before I do. because it was such a long time ago.

Try not ot get turned off by that scene raklet mentioned in the beginning!
That is the most gruesome part of the series. I think he just really wanted to get across how evil that guy is. 

Mark: scary dream! that sounded like one of those dreams where the feeling of fear is worse than what is actually happening. Like you know there is some impending supernatural something that will happen.

Just saw Cusp's post on the three new Necroscope books. :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Owww, I feel sorry for you Mark, having these stomach aches  :Sad: 

That dream about walking on water sounds very nice at the end, but not if you take into account the whole setting and the events that happened just before. Well, at least you know how to walk on water, so you can repeat it in a better setting next time  :smiley: 

About Necroscope: it sounded very horrible and scary, but I found the plot-outline on Wiki, which is really intriguing! I think this has a good chance of becoming my next addiction when I'm thru all episodes of Heroes! 512 pages in the first book  ::shock::  that's going to be a long read  :smiley: 
It's only available in English. Is it easy to read? (stupid question maybe, cause you all think I'm good at reading English  ::embarrassed:: ) 

I just dived into the archives and searched for Leo Volont. Well, that's the kind of writing that I find hard to concentrate on! (hmm, it IS a good way to expand my vocabulary, but it's also quite tiring...) I couldn't really find the reason why he was banned  ::?: 

@Raklet: now you had me blowing milk out of my nose with that 'hammer or nail gun' question  :Cheeky:

----------


## mark

> Not a nice night of dreams, that last batch.
> I think it's great at the end of it all you were able to walk out and over those rough waves, able to surmount the raging surf.



yeah it was not nice, and although the wave walking was great the whole place was depressing lol





> Mark you should see a doctor about that if you haven't already.  If you've had it for 5 years it's probably not going to kill you or anything, but still you might could get it taken care of.



meh stupid doctors, I have been to them loads all over the country, they really dont know what is wrong. Its not gonna kill me but it sure hurts and I have been told that most likely im gonna have it for the rest of my life  ::?: 





> Hmmm...is she into dreaming at all?



I dont really know lol i try not to bring it up cos people think im insane when I talk about it lol






> See you need to get that checked out.



ha ha last night was even worse lol





> I thought you were paying me back at first, but you turned nice again at the end...you can't help it, it's your nature.



 ::D:  he he thank you  :smiley: 





> Mark: scary dream! that sounded like one of those dreams where the feeling of fear is worse than what is actually happening. Like you know there is some impending supernatural something that will happen.



yeah thats exactly like it was mate, if I had saw it probably would have been nothing at all lol







> Owww, I feel sorry for you Mark, having these stomach aches



 ::D:  he he dont worry about it lol I have dealt with it for 5 years ill be fine lol but thank you for the concern





> That dream about walking on water sounds very nice at the end, but not if you take into account the whole setting and the events that happened just before. Well, at least you know how to walk on water, so you can repeat it in a better setting next time



it was quite cool to walk on water, next time hopefully it will be a better setting





> Is it easy to read? (stupid question maybe, cause you all think I'm good at reading English )



I think it is a easy read, im not sure how you will find it because English is your second language. But comparing it to things like lord of the rings it is very easy to read, but hard to put down lol





> I just dived into the archives and searched for Leo Volont.



I think it was just he was nasty to the new people and used to say some sick dodgy stuff

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 27 DECEMBER 2007*

Well last night was crap, my stomach stopped me from sleeping a lot 

*Fragments.*

Im in a ice cavern and I have laid paper on the surface of water so that when the actors from the mighty boosh (a TV show) surface they get it stuck on their faces. It is a joke I find highly amusing

----------


## raklet

> *DREAMS FOR 27 DECEMBER 2007*
> 
> Well last night was crap, my stomach stopped me from sleeping a lot 
> 
> *Fragments.*
> 
> Im in a ice cavern and I have laid paper on the surface of water so that when the actors from the mighty boosh (a TV show) surface they get it stuck on their faces. It is a joke I find highly amusing



Sorry about the stomach.  Maybe you should try some dream healing like Clairity has talked about (besides the doctor).   ::dreaming:: 


That does sound like a funny joke.  Reminds me of putting plastic wrap over the toilet bowl (under the seat).  Stretch it tight so one won't notice there is an obstacle there!   ::evil::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thats awsome! do you have all of them? there are a lot. I think there is at least three new ones I have not read yet. I plan to read the series again before I do. because it was such a long time ago.



I don't think all of them are there, but there are a lot.  Tom said there was more than one series or something, with somebody's son, and he didn't end up reading them all.

Do any of you guys read the Fire and Ice serie by George R.R. Martin?  It's a really good fantasy series; I've read the first three but I'm waiting for him to finish the whole thing now because it's too long in between and I'm gonna have to read them again anyway.   Oneironut had a dream based on this series.

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-S...pd_sim_b_img_3

Mark that sucks that the stupid doctors can't figure out what's wrong with your stomach.

----------


## mark

> Sorry about the stomach.  Maybe you should try some dream healing like Clairity has talked about (besides the doctor).  
> 
> 
> That does sound like a funny joke.  Reminds me of putting plastic wrap over the toilet bowl (under the seat).  Stretch it tight so one won't notice there is an obstacle there!



hmmm that dream healing sounds intriguing and I will try anything to get rid of it. Do you think I should just pm her about it or does she have a tutorial somewhere?


ha ha you actually did that  ::bowdown::  

sweet...did it work lol?

----------


## raklet

> hmmm that dream healing sounds intriguing and I will try anything to get rid of it. Do you think I should just pm her about it or does she have a tutorial somewhere?
> 
> 
> ha ha you actually did that  
> 
> sweet...did it work lol?



Check out this thread.  

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=9383

Especially look for Clairity's post.

No, I never had the nerve to actually pull the prank, but I've often thought of it!

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 28 DECEMBER 2007*

Its good to have a little recall back but I had to get up 4 or 5 times during the night to eat a little something, strangely eating is the only way to easy the pain when my stomach is hurting  ::roll:: 
*
The Prank Returns*

Im on DV in chat and everyone is arguing again, the staff have done another prank and are trying to defend themselves. Each staff members writing is the same colour as their rank ie green, blue and red.

Things get heated and names are thrown about when suddenly everyone starts transforming into super saiyans. I know this because the text has the energy glow surrounding it.

*Hotel Fragment*

Im in a hotel and I lye down on a bed and fall asleep, I suddenly wake up and realise im late for work.
*
Musical Statues*

Me and shaun are walking along the street under archways, the ground is covered in snow and everyone is wearing fluffy clothing and those strange Russian hats.

Each time we walk past a group of people we all freeze as if playing musical statues then burst out laughing and continue on our way.


*Home*

I have been out somewhere but I cant remember were and I enter my house, coming down the front stairs is M (my brothers friend) he looks upset and like he has been crying.

I ask him what is wrong and he tells me his nan has died, I feel sorry for him cos he just lost his mother and I give him a hug and tell him everything will be alright. I ask him were Shaun is because its a little strange that he would not be with him, M tells me he doesnt know and tells me he is going across the road to the pub. I climb the remaining stairs and enter the living room.

In the living room I find shaun and im surprised to see him not at work "how come your not working today?" I ask, "ahh I called in sick I couldnt be arsed" he tells me. My mum over hears and shakes her head "your gonna loose your job, then what will you do" but he ignores her and walks out the room and down the stairs.

My auntie G is angrily telling my mum about how J (her daughter) has hired a solicitor and is taking her to court about abuse she suffered before she was born. Im really confused by this but I just let it go.

----------


## Caradon

> *Musical Statues*
> 
> Me and shaun are walking along the street under archways, the ground is covered in snow and everyone is wearing fluffy clothing and those strange Russian hats.
> 
> Each time we walk past a group of people we all freeze as if playing musical statues then burst out laughing and continue on our way.



That's funny I can just picture that. ::lol:: 




> My auntie G is angrily telling my mum about how J (her daughter) has hired a solicitor and is taking her to court about abuse she suffered before she was born. Im really confused by this but I just let it go.



That ones pretty funny too. You should have made here elaborate.

----------


## Sara

> Its good to have a little recall back but I had to get up 4 or 5 times during the night to eat a little something, strangely eating is the only way to easy the pain when my stomach is hurting



Oww, that sounds a bit like a 'maagzweer'... Don't know english translation, but it's a thing related to stress. Eating neutralises the acid in your stomach and thereby reducing the pain. Did you ever get a medicin for it?





> *The Prank Returns*
> Im on DV in chat and everyone is arguing again, the staff have done another prank and are trying to defend themselves. Each staff members writing is the same colour as their rank ie green, blue and red.
> 
> Things get heated and names are thrown about when suddenly everyone starts transforming into super saiyans. I know this because the text has the energy glow surrounding it.



Haha, have you been too much on chat lately?
It's funny to read about all those DBZ influences.





> *Musical Statues*
> Me and shaun are walking along the street under archways, the ground is covered in snow and everyone is wearing fluffy clothing and those strange Russian hats.



I can so picture that! Very funny dream  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Its good to have a little recall back but I had to get up 4 or 5 times during the night to eat a little something, strangely eating is the only way to easy the pain when my stomach is hurting



Mark that sounds like an ulcer.

----------


## mark

> That's funny I can just picture that.
> 
> That ones pretty funny too. You should have made here elaborate.



ha ha yeah it was fairly funny but totally random to lol.....dam dreams are strange ha ha






> Haha, have you been too much on chat lately?
> It's funny to read about all those DBZ influences.



he he I was surprised by that dream it was strange....lol im loving the DBZ influence I just wish I could use it in a lucid.





> I can so picture that! Very funny dream



ha ha it was mad, I had another strange on last night were I was dancing like Micheal Jackson lol





> Mark that sounds like an ulcer.







> Oww, that sounds a bit like a 'maagzweer'... Don't know english translation, but it's a thing related to stress. Eating neutralises the acid in your stomach and thereby reducing the pain. Did you ever get a medicin for it?



English : Stomach Ulcer 

yeah thats what I thought it was to but the doctors dont think it is, they say its been too long for it to be a ulcer and there is no blood from it and im not to anemic. I do have medication, I have tried loads but it doesnt really work.  :Sad:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 29 DECEMBER 2007*

well I was up again loads last night....I did manage to sleep but not very well. Surprisingly I had really good recall for how little sleep I had.

*Captive*

We (not sure who we are) have been captured by the whamphyri, we were attempting to find the Necroscope because now that he is back he needs all the help he can get to fight the Whamphyri.

We manage to escape but there is a vampire in our group, the vampire tortures us (my notes say it does something with its hands but I cant read my writing lol)


*Lucidbulbs*

Im sitting at a picnic table in a large shopping mall, im eating and just about to start on desert when someone puts a plate in front of me. its about 10 cm long and about 1 cm wide and deep. It is filled with rice in a sweet sauce.

I look up and its lucidbulbs, she is wearing a kimono (she mentioned that in her DJ recently) im happy to see her because its not often she gets to sit with me on our lunch break. She has been teaching me about Asian culture and I impress her with my new ability to use chop sticks.  ::roll:: 

Suddenly my mum is there and she scoops out lucidbulbs food with her fingers, LB says "well im not eating that then". Mum says "Mark, come you have to see this!" I am really annoyed by what she just did and say "mam what the hell did you do that for?" she gets upset and runs away.

I follow and find her on the phone to someone she says "I went to all that effort and he threw it back in my face" and as I look round I see a room totally filled with food that she has cooked and I feel bad for shouting at her.

*DBZ - fragments*

OK I know that people here dont really know what im talking about with this so here are a few video clips if you want to view them

Sayains
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rK6pw6FbYb0

sayain transformations
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ls3ykn5ZTWA&feature=related

Fusion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h7yVUJiTuE

- a group of people including myself are flying across a car park sayain style.
- We are attempting to do a fusion (were 2 fighter fuse into one body to become massively strong)

*Chavs again*  ::roll:: 

I have gone to university and have just moved into my accommodation, there are 2 rooms one large one which sleeps 3 people and a solitary room down the corridor. My flat mates are a lad D I work with and 2 girls one of which is a fairly good looking Asian girl, im a little upset that  I have been given the solitary room because the Asian girl has a tendency to walk around almost naked.

The next morning I get up and head into the town to purchase a DVD and a pastie, upon arriving back at the flat there are about 10 or so chavs sitting on the grass with my flat mates. They have dumped loads of litter and rotten food on our grass and are drinking and generally being dicks.

My Asian flat mate approaches and snatches my pastie, looks into the bag and is disgusted. I snatch it bad and tell her to fuck off because she has ruined my pastie, and I enter into the flat and see loads of chavs running out of my room.

I catch one by the throat and drag him back into my room, my brother is there and I ask what they have been doing, shaun tells me they poured water into my electrical heater and im disgusted he would try to kill me like that.

I smash one of the chavs heads off the radiator and after a while I feel bad for hurting him so let him go. He is completely unharmed and him and shaun proceed to beat me down to the ground and stomp on my face.

*Questioning DCs*

Im on my lunch break and I have gone for a walk along the coastal cliffs near were I live. I see my mum drive by then I see my cousin A lying on the wall. I approach her but im distracted by the biggest gar fish I have ever seen and I say to A "Christ! have you seen the size of that! it must be 2 meters long!!" but she doesnt care....

....its late now and I head back home and I go down a ramp and into a underpass which gets me across a road. The floor is covered in a dirty white liquid about a foot deep and deeper in so places. I start doing michael jackson dance moves as im walking and moonwalk up the ramp on the other side of the road. At the top I do a spin and grab my crotch and shout "oooww" like MJ does  :Oops: 

Walking along the street, at the last minute I see a car driving down the pavement and I press myself against the wall to avoid being hit and shout after the driver "You fucking bastard!! you nearly killed me!" I think its a little strange and so I do a RC but im unsure and I do 2 more nose grabs but im still unsure

I think that if im dreaming I should be able to fly and so I leap into the air and float above some cars. I am about to go off flying when I see 2 builders and decide to ask them some questions. I approach the first who is wearing a paint spattered white overall and ask "excuse me could I ask you some questions?" he replies "sorry lad im a bit busy here".

I turn to the next person and ask the same and he tells me he will try, I ask  "What are you?"......(response to follow on the first of feb)

I then ask "What am I doing here" but before he can answer the dream fades and I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *DBZ - fragments*
> 
> OK I know that people here dont really know what im talking about with this so here are a few video clips if you want to view them





I finally watched some of those cartoons.  Thanks mark. I never know what everybody's talking about with that stuff.





> The next morning I get up and head into the town to purchase a DVD and a pastie,



Is that the kind of pasty like some meat in dough?  I didn't know what they were til I moved where I live now.  They sell those around here; the miners who used to live around here who came from somewhere in england (Cornish?) brought them.





> I start doing michael jackson dance moves as im walking and moonwalk up the ramp on the other side of the road. At the top I do a spin and grab my crotch and shout "oooww" like MJ does



  ::lol:: 





> I turn to the next person and ask the same and he tells me he will try, I ask "What are you?"......(response to follow on the first of feb)



Good, you got one of the questions answered; I can't wait to hear what he said.

----------


## raklet

> I smash one of the chavs heads off the radiator and after a while I feel bad for hurting him so let him go. He is completely unharmed and him and shaun proceed to beat me down to the ground and stomp on my face.



Too bad you didn't finish that guy off!  Sucks that you are nice to them and they beat you down anyway.  :Sad:

----------


## raklet

@ the stomach problem.

Have you been checked for H. Pylori?  It is a bacteria that infects your stomach and can cause all sorts of gastric diseases.  My mum had stomach pains for years, which the doctors kept saying were ulcers.  Meds didn't help at all.  Finally they spotted the bacteria, gave her some anti-biotics and some other meds for it and it all cleared up.

(Wheee, it's fun to play doctor.  :wink2:   I'm sure I sound about as intelligent as a chav trying to tell me how to farm  :tongue2: )

----------


## Sara

> *DREAMS FOR 29 DECEMBER 2007*



Hey, you want to make this year 1 day longer, by living 29 december twice?  :;-): 





> We (not sure who we are) have been captured by the whamphyri, we were attempting to find the Necroscope because now that he is back he needs all the help he can get to fight the Whamphyri.



You really have a lot of necroscope dreams! Are you reading the books a lot?


*Lucidbulbs*
Im sitting at a picnic table in a large shopping mall, im eating and just about to start on desert when someone puts a plate in front of me. its about 10 cm long and about 1 cm wide and deep. It is filled with rice in a sweet sauce.[/quote]
Sounds like a good dessert!
I notice more and more food in people's dreams... Did you also taste it?





> She has been teaching me about Asian culture and I impress her with my new ability to use chop sticks.



Hahaha, using chop sticks.... never got to learn that.






> *DBZ - fragments*



Thanks for including the vids, I watched them only half, sorry, I don't like this style of cartoons  :tongue2:  But it's good to get an idea what they are about.






> im a little upset that  I have been given the solitary room because the Asian girl has a tendency to walk around almost naked.



Haha, your subconscious is trying to prevent you from having more dream sex  :wink2: 






> I enter into the flat and see loads of chavs running out of my room.



*me finally takes a look at Urbandictionary to find out what 'chavs' are... 
There's a LOT of definitions, so now I understand why they are so annoying to have in your dreams! 
I like this line in one description: "Chavs are retards who think that they're rebels and also think that their local McDonalds is a 5-star restraunt." (from urban dictionary)





> At the top I do a spin and grab my crotch and shout "oooww" like MJ does



*joins moonbeam  ::movingmrgreen::  *






> I approach the first who is wearing a paint spattered white overall and ask "excuse me could I ask you some questions?" he replies "sorry lad im a bit busy here".



Hahaha, stop being so polite, Mark!  ::D: 





> [COLOR=RoyalBlue] I turn to the next person and ask the same and he tells me he will try, I ask  "What are you?"......(response to follow on the first of feb)



Nice one!

It's interesting to see that sometimes even when your RCs are working, you don't get lucid immediately. Maybe it's something that your mind needs to be 'ready to accept' the lucidity, or so...

----------


## mark

> [/color]
> 
> I finally watched some of those cartoons.  Thanks mark. I never know what everybody's talking about with that stuff.




he he I dont think to many people will like it to be honest but the fights are incredible lol






> Is that the kind of pasty like some meat in dough?  I didn't know what they were til I moved where I live now.  They sell those around here; the miners who used to live around here who came from somewhere in england (Cornish?) brought them.



 yep thats the one, you can get  different kinds but cornish is probably the best known one





> 



ha ha what can I say lol... :Oops: 





> Good, you got one of the questions answered; I can't wait to hear what he said.



it was quite interesting and not what I was expecting lol 





> Too bad you didn't finish that guy off!  Sucks that you are nice to them and they beat you down anyway.



yeah ha dam chavs I cant even escape them in my dreams  ::roll:: 





> @ the stomach problem.
> 
> Have you been checked for H. Pylori?  It is a bacteria that infects your stomach and can cause all sorts of gastric diseases.  My mum had stomach pains for years, which the doctors kept saying were ulcers.  Meds didn't help at all.  Finally they spotted the bacteria, gave her some anti-biotics and some other meds for it and it all cleared up.
> 
> (Wheee, it's fun to play doctor.   I'm sure I sound about as intelligent as a chav trying to tell me how to farm )



ha ha its funny I love to try to self diagnose but meh im crap at it lol





> Hey, you want to make this year 1 day longer, by living 29 december twice?



ha ha thanks for noticing that! I cant edit my posts at the min so I am trying to get it sorted lol





> You really have a lot of necroscope dreams! Are you reading the books a lot?



yeah I read it loads, especially before I go to sleep 






> Hahaha, using chop sticks.... never got to learn that.



nope I dont have a clue how to use them lol I once had a manager of a chinese place trying to teach me....he gave up in the end :Oops: 





> Thanks for including the vids, I watched them only half, sorry, I don't like this style of cartoons  But it's good to get an idea what they are about.



yeah I  didnt think they would be to everyones taste lol





> Haha, your subconscious is trying to prevent you from having more dream sex



I know dam it!! stupid SC I liked those dreams lol





> *me finally takes a look at Urbandictionary to find out what 'chavs' are... 
> There's a LOT of definitions, so now I understand why they are so annoying to have in your dreams! 
> I like this line in one description: "Chavs are retards who think that they're rebels and also think that their local McDonalds is a 5-star restraunt." (from urban dictionary)



ha ha that sounds like a good description lol  ::lol:: 






> Hahaha, stop being so polite, Mark!



cant help it ha, im always polite though some times I can be evil  ::evil:: 





> Nice one!
> 
> It's interesting to see that sometimes even when your RCs are working, you don't get lucid immediately. Maybe it's something that your mind needs to be 'ready to accept' the lucidity, or so...



yeah I think your right there sara, its hard sometimes to accept that everything your seeing isnt real

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 30 DECEMBER 2007*

Well last night my sleep was really bad, and my dreams were very confusing.
*
DBZ* 

more fighting and stuff but it was so fast paced and confusing I cant really describe it at all......sorry

*Breaking in - Fragment*

I have climbed up the side of a building to a window protected by golden bars. I unscrew the screws at the top of the bars and then bend the bars enough so I can squeeze through the window.
*
The Assult*

Im part of a army unite based in my back yard, we have been given a new commanding officer. He is not very nice and is very tight with money so we dont have any fresh supplies like bullets or guns. He tells us we are going to invade the army down the back lane and we need to stock up on ammo.

I find a old riffle but we dont have any ammo, the general tells us to scavenge for ammo. I try various shells to see if any of them fit my gun and I manage to find a few of them. I also pick up a rusty and very blunt knife.

We run down the lane and on into our enemy and I shoot one in the throat which leaves a hole there but he is still walking around. I shoot another in the head and kill him but my weapon gets jammed and I throw it away.

I resort to trying to use my knife but its so blunt it only scratches the throats of the enemy I slash at. Suddenly I see a woman with long blond hair wearing a white dress, she is bear foot and is glowing and she hands me a new knife then disappears.

----------


## raklet

The army scene sounds like the games I used to play as a kid (except we used dirt clods, cow pies, and dog turds for weapons!)

----------


## mark

> The army scene sounds like the games I used to play as a kid (except we used dirt clods, cow pies, and dog turds for weapons!)



ha ha dog turd lol the ultimate weapon  ::evil:: 

cow pies? as in cow crap lol I hope so cos that makes it even funnier lol

----------


## Caradon

LOl yeah, cow crap. I can just imagine them throwing that stuff at each other. yuk

----------


## Moonbeam

Lol mark, I guess that sounds funny to call something like that "pie", doesn't it?  

I don't know if I'd rather get hit by a dog turd or a cow pie.  At least dog turds are usually not so soft.

Such a charming childhood memory, raklet.  Thanks for sharing that.  ::lol::

----------


## Oneiro

"Cow Pie?" Wasn't that what "Desperate Dan" (UK cartoon character) used to eat?

Huh? Yes.. I've just Googled and it is! Not the US "Cow Pie" version, though.. thank heavens for that!

----------


## Moonbeam

Maybe in England a "Cow Pie" is a dish made from beef, in a crust.  ::lol::  What we call a pot-pie.  

Hopefully, for the sake of Desperate Dan.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

LOL, confusion again over some typical expressions  ::D: 

(in Dutch, the bovine secretion is also called 'koeienvlaai' which is literally cow pie  ::D: )

And, ehm, breaking in a house with golden bars, that's an interesting scene... It reminds me of a (dutch) TV show called 'the golden cage'? (it's like big brother, but the people live in extreme luxury and for indefinite time, till 1 'survives' who can keep the house and live the rest of his life in extreme wealth.)

----------


## raklet

> Such a charming childhood memory, raklet.  Thanks for sharing that.



You are  ::welcome:: .  The trick is to wait for the outer shell to crust up enough that you can spear it with a stick and then throw it atalatl style.  Once airborne, it will break up enough to deliver its interior "payload".   ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Super Saiyan and Wamphiri!  I love it.  Now if you can just get them both in the same dream fighting each other...

----------


## Moonbeam

> You are . The trick is to wait for the outer shell to crust up enough that you can spear it with a stick and then throw it atalatl style. Once airborne, it will break up enough to deliver its interior "payload".



Thanks for the tip!  I really thought it must have been as bad for the thrower as the throwee, but now I see the beauty!

----------


## mark

> LOl yeah, cow crap. I can just imagine them throwing that stuff at each other. yuk



ha ha yeah it doesnt sound nice does it lol





> "Cow Pie?" Wasn't that what "Desperate Dan" (UK cartoon character) used to eat?
> 
> Huh? Yes.. I've just Googled and it is! Not the US "Cow Pie" version, though.. thank heavens for that!



yeah man welcome to my DJ

and honestly lol I dont have a clue I never read them lol





> Maybe in England a "Cow Pie" is a dish made from beef, in a crust.  What we call a pot-pie.  
> 
> Hopefully, for the sake of Desperate Dan.



yeah thats what I would have thought MB





> LOL, confusion again over some typical expressions 
> 
> (in Dutch, the bovine secretion is also called 'koeienvlaai' which is literally cow pie )
> 
> And, ehm, breaking in a house with golden bars, that's an interesting scene... It reminds me of a (dutch) TV show called 'the golden cage'? (it's like big brother, but the people live in extreme luxury and for indefinite time, till 1 'survives' who can keep the house and live the rest of his life in extreme wealth.)



really thats  a game show over there! *packs bags and is ready to move*  ::lol:: 





> Super Saiyan and Wamphiri!  I love it.  Now if you can just get them both in the same dream fighting each other...



 ::shock::  now that would be a awesome dream!! lol I must get that dream ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 31 DECEMBER 2007*

Well another bad night of sleep and some disturbing dreams again. I tried to wild but with no success at all.

*Something Strange*

Im walking round town but I dont feel quite myself, I enter into a shop selling vegetables. I tell the shop keeper about how I cant control my emotions and how I fear they are controlling and starting to take over me

*Doom*

Im part of a old style computer game called Doom, im walking around carrying a rocket launcher and shooting these floating daemons. The daemons are round and about a meter across, they are bright red and have one large eye in the centre of their body and they fire energy balls from their mouths.

After killing a load of daemons I am looking for a out the way place to set up a base camp but every were I go this strange creature I call a scout has been following me. (I wonder if it is one of castenadas scouts and I just missed it because I wasnt lucid.)

*Samara* 

I am in a old house or maybe work with a friend of mine he is scared and im trying to find out why. He shows me a video which is 1 hour long and is utterly terrifying! its about Samara the girl from the ring. 

After watching the video I run home and tell my mum and kevin about it and how im gonna die in the most horrible way imaginable! They put the video on and this time its about a girl who watched the video and the results of it.

She starts convulsing in pain and collapses to the floor then the skin on her chest bulges out and a grey hand bursts through her skin accompanied by her screams. She turns over and her skin tears down her spine and suddenly the girl grabs a knife and removes the skin and muscle from her foot to allow Samara to escape.

And now I panic more because my family has seen the movie and now they will die the same way im going to in nine days time.
*
Necklace - fragment*

I have recaptured a diamond necklace with gold trim which will respawn the Tardis which has been destroyed. Davy Jones (from pirates of the Caribbean) is coming after me to get the necklace back. 

At some point I run into the doctor.

*Iphone Porn - fragments*

Im in a large room which a sky box with every channel in the world on it, but rather then watching that im watching porn on my Iphone

----------


## mark

*REVIEW FOR DECEMBER 2007*

Well last month was really really bad for LDs only had 6.

I think it may have been for a number of reasons a) I had that job interview at the start of the month and the crappy feelings from not getting it b) the Christmas stress and finally my stupid stomach!

Goals for January

I want to practice more real life RCing and WILD techniques

EDIT what do people think should I start a new DJ for 2008 or just continue with this one?

----------


## Sara

Lots of disturbing dreams indeed! Doesn't sound all too nice... Is there anything IRL that causes them?  Question already answered in the follow-up post  :smiley: 

LOL @ the iPhone dream  ::D: 

I would say to continue your dream journal in here  :smiley:  Unless you want everybody to forget and never find out about your previous precious dreams...

Good idea to have a 'review' of last month and a goal for the coming month!

I wish you a very happy, stress-free and lucid 2008!

----------


## mark

*END OF FIRST YEAR OF LDING*

So saying as its more or less the end of my first year of Lucid dreaming (but mainly cos im bored lol  ::roll:: ) I thought I would post a few of my fav LDs in some links.


My very first lucid dream 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...37&postcount=2

First experiences with flying
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...3&postcount=18

The power of emotions in dreams
"The Purpose of Life"
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...9&postcount=55

The best thing I have seen in a dream yet
"Light Falls"
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=112

This was just great! 
"Squid Lucid"
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=180

My First Tasks
"Lucid Tasks"
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=725

EDIT: oh I almost forgot my total lucid dreams for 2007 is 40

----------


## Sara

Hey, thanks for giving this 'lucid overview of the year'!

You might not have had a ton of lucids, but the ones you've linked here are of high quality and definitely worth reading and remembering!

'The purpose of life' is really a powerful dream! Was laughing about how you telekinesed the girls pants down (typically you  :tongue2: ) but I could also feel the loneliness later in the dream. Thanks for sharing that one, Mark!

----------


## mark

> Hey, thanks for giving this 'lucid overview of the year'!
> 
> You might not have had a ton of lucids, but the ones you've linked here are of high quality and definitely worth reading and remembering!
> 
> 'The purpose of life' is really a powerful dream! Was laughing about how you telekinesed the girls pants down (typically you ) but I could also feel the loneliness later in the dream. Thanks for sharing that one, Mark!



ha ha ha waht can I say....it was fun lol  :Oops: 

Thanks for taking the time to read them Sara I wasnt sure if anyone would  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> EDIT what do people think should I start a new DJ for 2008 or just continue with this one?



I've just continued the same one my whole time here, but other people start new ones.  I don't know; I'd hate to let my old dreams kind of disappear, but you just backed yours up, right?  So I guess either way, whichever you'd rather.

I really need to finish backing mine up; I kind of quit doing it right in the middle.

----------


## Verto

Its interesting in your first experiances of flying that the DC's act so hostile to you being lucid Mark. 

Also I think for your dream journal you should either:

1. carry on with this one so that people can refer back to the start of your lucid journey

2. Or start a new one and put a link to this thread in your sig for your 2007 one

----------


## mark

> I've just continued the same one my whole time here, but other people start new ones.  I don't know; I'd hate to let my old dreams kind of disappear, but you just backed yours up, right?  So I guess either way, whichever you'd rather.
> 
> I really need to finish backing mine up; I kind of quit doing it right in the middle.



yeah I think I will continue with this one, I dont want it all to get forgotten about lol





> Its interesting in your first experiances of flying that the DC's act so hostile to you being lucid Mark. 
> 
> Also I think for your dream journal you should either:
> 
> 1. carry on with this one so that people can refer back to the start of your lucid journey
> 
> 2. Or start a new one and put a link to this thread in your sig for your 2007 one



hello

welcome to my dream journal thanks for offering the advice I think I will go with option one.

Thank you for looking at the posts to...it is strange with the aggressive DCs but others have it so much worse then I do so im not complainning

----------


## mark

DREAMS FOR 01 JANUARY 2008

I had really really good recall last night but I still didnt have a great sleep 

*Charity/Necroscope*

I have joined a charity group who deal with and help those who have recently lost loved ones. Because I am a necroscope I  feel this a perfect job for me. I have taken responsibility for an old lady who's husband died not to long ago.

I take her for a walk along a path that skirts a hedgerow and shaded by tall trees, im walking with arms linked listening to her talk about her husband and asking questions to which I reach out with my mind and allow her to talk to her partner.

We reach a road and suddenly a car full of chavs drives by shooting guns at us. I push the old woman through a mobius door and she disappears into that other dimension and then I follow her through.

When I come back into the normal world she is screaming with terror and even though I saved her live I feel really guilty for upsetting her.
*
Spy*

Im in a massive warehouse? and I have been given a mission to spy on the movements of people. I find a gap in the floor plating and I crawl beneath it and through some ventilation shafts.

I emerge in a church and I spy the priest just outside the open doors on the stairs outside. I have to kill him and I have a small trowel (like a small spade) I run at him and attempt to stab him with the spade but he is so fast and he handcuffs me.

I look at the handcuffs to see that they have explosives attached to them and I panic and stop time whilst I remove the cuffs and place them on the priest then I restart time and he explodes.

*Girls - Fragments*

....I approach a brunette girl who has short hair and I kiss her and caress her skin. A blond girl sits next to us and I ask them to follow me and the do...

*Trains/Dead Body*

Me and my brother have been called to a train station to deal with a dead body, that is our job we deal with the dead. everyone is waiting outside the train and when we enter it stinks of rotten stuff but there is no body to be found anywhere...

...We are on the train but it looks more like the inside of a airplane and im heading to meet D for some reason.

*Paparazzi*

Im at the airport with my team from my previous job, we are doing some out of office work and exercises. We are doing Judo throws and press ups and sit ups. 

After our work out Sean (my ex boss) tells me to quickly run up to room TC10F and get a floor plan and a local area map and he tells me to be quick about it. 

I run up the stairs for a long time and dont get tired at all, I pick up the forms and some red books which the receptionist tells me I need then head back down to Sean and give him the stuff.

The place is packed with paparazzi and there is a long line of white limos out side the entrance to the airport. Sean has a camera and walks casually to a tall blond woman in a green dress, apparently its Sienna Miller and he is gonna make some money from her photos.

He snaps away and she gets into the limo and sean follows before she escapes and I can see the camera flashing through the blacked out windows. He comes out looking smug and clearly he has got everything he wanted.

*Time Machine*

OK this is gonna be really hard to explain so first let explain the theory in my dream

The theory was as follows.....In order to travel through time you either have to have sufficient mass to "bend" space time, I would require a huge mass like a black hole to do that, or you have to travel at light speed because its been shown that the faster you travel the further back in time you get.

Now I couldnt get a blackhole so I resorted to the speed thing.

Now the time machine I have built has a clear glass tube surrounded by another larger tube with angled mirrors along its length. I use a high powered laser and fire it at the mirror in such a way that it forms a spiral of light which is sufficiently compact to warp space time.

I test it out by dropping a penny through the central tube, before it enters the tube it drops out the bottom and I watch it as it slowly drops through the space/time warp but it doesnt come out the bottom as it already fell out before I put the penny in (I dont think that makes sense but thats the best I can describe it)

I do the same with a glass of water with the same results.

----------


## SadieM

Lulz the priest handhuffed you..

The Trains/Dead Body one was hard to follow... I understood the Time Machine completely.. 

pardon me for asking this in your dream journal, but did you forget about mine?

----------


## mark

> Lulz the priest handhuffed you..
> 
> The Trains/Dead Body one was hard to follow... I understood the Time Machine completely.. 
> 
> pardon me for asking this in your dream journal, but did you forget about mine?



hey sadieM

no problem in asking, I didnt forget at all I just visited it. I get email alerts for all the posts I reply to and sometimes I get like 70 or 80 per day i may accidentally delete some emails I intended to keep. But I will find your posts eventually  :smiley:

----------


## SadieM

Sounds complicated.

I look forward to more of your dreams!

----------


## whyhelloheart

You had quite an eventful 2007, might I say!  :wink2:  They were so interesting to read! I'm sure you'll have a lucid 2008! Don't you worry!

I read your latest dream(s) and I cannot even believe you HAD that many! Jesus! You're stealin' my dreams! Thats the reason why I'm hardly having any! Hehe  ::lol:: 

You'd be happy to know that I'm about to go to bed and I picked your DJ to help me in the recall process
....if that made any sense at all! 

Sweet dreams!

----------


## Sara

> I had really really good recall last night but I still didnt have a great sleep



Wohoow, no wonder you didn't sleep that well, you were having so much action in your dreams, it's hard to get a good rest  :wink2: 
Good to see your recall was this good! Did you write down parts during the night, or did you remember this all after waking up?

*Charity/Necroscope*
Yeah, another necroscope dream  :tongue2:  And again: annoying chavs...





> I look at the handcuffs to see that they have explosives attached to them and I panic and stop time whilst I remove the cuffs and place them on the priest then I restart time and he explodes.



Well done! Even in a normal dream, you have pretty good control over the situation  ::D: 






> *Trains/Dead Body*
> Me and my brother have been called to a train station to deal with a dead body, that is our job we deal with the dead. everyone is waiting outside the train and when we enter it stinks of rotten stuff but there is no body to be found anywhere...



YUCK!
Train dreams are OK, but rotten bodies...
Were you very aware of the smell in your dream?





> After our work out Sean (my ex boss) tells me to quickly run up to room *TC10F* and get a floor plan and a local area map



It's interesting how you can remind some (really random) details in a dream.






> *Time Machine*
> I test it out by dropping a penny through the central tube, before it enters the tube it drops out the bottom and I watch it as it slowly drops through the space/time warp but it doesnt come out the bottom as it already fell out before I put the penny in (I dont think that makes sense but thats the best I can describe it)



Of course it makes sense. It proves that the time machine worked  ::D:  Sending the penny back in time, so it was already there before you threw it  :smiley: 
Good thinking of you mind!

----------


## Tobby

> *Time Machine*
> 
> OK this is gonna be really hard to explain so first let explain the theory in my dream



I think you explain it well, I understood it right away  :smiley: 





> I test it out by dropping a penny through the central tube, before it enters the tube it drops out the bottom and I watch it as it slowly drops through the space/time warp but it doesnt come out the bottom as it already fell out before I put the penny in (I dont think that makes sense but thats the best I can describe it)
> 
> I do the same with a glass of water with the same results.



Makes perfect sense to me. Fun to see someone here dreaming about time-space and playing with it. I'm very much interested in time-travel or bending space (and with that time).
Do you also have an interest in this IRL?

----------


## Verto

Nice one on the time machine lol, sounds like when an object enters a balck hole to a spectator it looks like it never enters (it gets slower and slower until it literally goes at a snails pace) but to the object its allready gone through at normal time to the object (i.e. the coin).

Good Dreams as allways mark.

Verto,

----------


## mark

> You had quite an eventful 2007, might I say!  They were so interesting to read! I'm sure you'll have a lucid 2008! Don't you worry!



ha ha yeah I had a good first year I think, not as good as sara but there you go ha ha  :tongue2: 





> I read your latest dream(s) and I cannot even believe you HAD that many! Jesus! You're stealin' my dreams! Thats the reason why I'm hardly having any! Hehe



dam it my secret been discovered lol  :paranoid: 





> You'd be happy to know that I'm about to go to bed and I picked your DJ to help me in the recall process
> ....if that made any sense at all! 
> 
> Sweet dreams!



 :smiley:  thank you lol im honored  ::D:  I hope you have a good night.  





> Wohoow, no wonder you didn't sleep that well, you were having so much action in your dreams, it's hard to get a good rest 
> Good to see your recall was this good! Did you write down parts during the night, or did you remember this all after waking up?



yeah usually I write down my dreams after I wake up after my dream, im a really light sleeper so thats quite easy for me. Plus I have good recall cos im sleeping alot longer then I usually do lol





> *Charity/Necroscope*
> Yeah, another necroscope dream  And again: annoying chavs...



yeah lol I cant escape those chavs I had more last night ha ha





> Well done! Even in a normal dream, you have pretty good control over the situation



he he thats because I was playing a game called time shift were your play a bloke who can control time





> YUCK!
> Train dreams are OK, but rotten bodies...
> Were you very aware of the smell in your dream?



yeah in that dream it was horrible!! almost like I was gonna be sick from it but I think that was my stomach playing into my dreams to be honest.





> It's interesting how you can remind some (really random) details in a dream.



yeah its really dodgy, I dont even know what that room is, I dont recognise the number





> Of course it makes sense. It proves that the time machine worked  Sending the penny back in time, so it was already there before you threw it 
> Good thinking of you mind!



good stuff im glad it makes sense  :smiley:  it was a really cool dream almost like I had made some kind of break through in that dream lol





> I think you explain it well, I understood it right away 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me. Fun to see someone here dreaming about time-space and playing with it. I'm very much interested in time-travel or bending space (and with that time).
> Do you also have an interest in this IRL?



oh yes mate I love all this stuff, I really enjoy all these physics things like parrallel worlds and string theory, black holes time travel etc I really am into it.





> Nice one on the time machine lol, sounds like when an object enters a balck hole to a spectator it looks like it never enters (it gets slower and slower until it literally goes at a snails pace) but to the object its allready gone through at normal time to the object (i.e. the coin).
> 
> Good Dreams as allways mark.
> 
> 
> Verto,



thanks mate  :smiley:  yeah thats exactly how it was  ::D:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 3 JANUARY 2008*

I never recorded any dreams in my DJ last night I was too tired, I had a very very bad sleep because I had dont stop the music by Rhianna running round my head all night and I couldnt stop thinking about it

*Raklets DJ*

I am reading through Raklets DJ, he has been talking about super saiyans and I make a reply telling him that I have major deja vu. 

I step away from my computer and turn into a super saiyan 3 and fly off into the sky.

*Fish*

Im trying to buy a new fish for some reason but I cant find the specific species im looking for. I keep running round the block and re entering the shop in the hopes that in the time I have gone they will have the fish in but they dont.

My friend P from college is there, he has leprosy on his hands and his fingers have disintegrated into painful looking stumps.

*Swimming pool*

I have come to work early with the intent of going for a swim before it gets busy. As I enter the pool area I notice that its really dirty but I dive in anyway. Someone tells me that we should clean the pool before swimming so we drain out most of the water and use some strange vacuum to Hoover out the dirt from the water.

In my cleaning I find a switch blade concealed in the dirt on the pool floor and I shout to one of the people cleaning the pool and say "have you seen this!! the stupid chavs round here must have thought this was funny" and I walk off in a strop.
*
Lucid Fragment*

.....im walking in a park which is inside my house, im looking round at the trees and I suddenly realise that its a little strange that this park should be in my house I must be dreaming! 

I turn a full circle taking in the environment when suddenly everything fades to blackness, I start frantically rubbing my hands together in order to save the dream. I can feel my body as well as my dream body at the same time and although the dream image returns a little I know there is no way im gonna save the dream cos my body is already awake.


*Encounter at the Metro Station*

Im on the Metro heading towards the city center because I have a art exam. Im with shaun and there is a crazy but attractive woman on the carriage with us. She is wearing some strange costume which makes her look really tall for some reason. 

She is walking round telling people if she thinks they are good looking or not. She approaches us and I secretly want her to choose me over shaun, which she does and tells me im better looking then him and I struggle not to rub it in his face  ::lol:: 

She goes back down the train and starts having sex with a homeless person, she is making some totally strange and kind of scary grunting noises

I exit the train and im climbing up the exit ramp when suddenly I collapse in pain, something has smashed into the side of my head and I realise there are 2 chavs on the other platform who are throwing stones at me. I pick up a stone and almost throw it back but I dont want to hurt any random people so I sneak around to the other platform and start throwing the stones with all my strength at the 2 chavs but my aim is really bad and they completely miss the chavs.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That time machine dream was pretty dope. That was very clever of your mind to spit the penny out, before you put it in.  ::cooler:: 

Also, I like the end-of-the-year recap that you did.  ::goodjob2::  I was kinda wondering on whether or not I should keep open the journal that I have for '07, or just link it to a new journal, like I did with my old one. I think I'm just going to continue with it, though, because now that we have the Dream Gallery open, going back and reading some of my better dreams won't be such a chore.

...I still need to back up my damn journal, though. >.>

----------


## Sara

> I had a very very bad sleep because I had *dont stop the music* by Rhianna running round my head all night and I couldnt stop thinking about it



Hahaha, how ironic is that  ::mrgreen:: 
Annoying song to have stuck in your head... ::tunes:: 





> I am reading through Raklets DJ, he has been talking about super saiyans and I make a reply telling him that I have major deja vu. 
> 
> I step away from my computer and turn into a super saiyan 3 and fly off into the sky.



Hahaha, totally random  ::D: 
Raklet dreaming of DBZ and you flying off like that.





> In my cleaning I find a switch blade concealed in the dirt on the pool floor and I shout to one of the people cleaning the pool and say "have you seen this!! the stupid chavs round here must have thought this was funny" and I walk off in a strop.



*looks up 'switch blade' on UD* ahhh, typically chav 'equipment' I would say





> .....im walking in a park which is inside my house, im looking round at the trees and I suddenly realise that its a little strange that this park should be in my house I must be dreaming!



LOL, you flying around like a super sayian doesn't get you lucid, but a park inside your house does... hmmm. Too bad it didn't last very long, but it's a start for this year.






> She approaches us and I secretly want her to choose me over shaun, which she does and tells me im better looking then him and I struggle not to rub it in his face



Ohhh, not nice of you  ::D: 





> I sneak around to the other platform and start throwing the stones with all my strength at the 2 chavs but my aim is really bad and they completely miss the chavs.



And chavs AGAIN! Ban them from your dreams!

I know that feeling, when you want to throw something in your dream and it goes totally wrong. Very annoying, especially if you want to hit some chavs  :Mad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Encounter at the Metro Station*
That girl was crazy O.O What in the world influences your dreams?

----------


## raklet

So, sweet.  Thanks for dreaming of me!

I understand your lucid fragment.  It lasts for a second and then fades away because body is awake - happens to me every time. I feel your pain.

----------


## Tobby

> the stupid chavs round here must have thought this was funny" and I walk off in a strop.







> I exit the train and im climbing up the exit ramp when suddenly I collapse in pain, something has smashed into the side of my head and I realise there are 2 chavs on the other platform who are throwing stones at me. I pick up a stone and almost throw it back but I dont want to hurt any random people so I sneak around to the other platform and start throwing the stones with all my strength at the 2 chavs but my aim is really bad and they completely miss the chavs.



You dream alot about these chavs. You never recognize them? Maybe it's part of you that wants to bully others  :Uhm: 





> .....im walking in a park which is inside my house, im looking round at the trees and I suddenly realise that its a little strange that this park should be in my house



Not as strange as changing into a saiyan  ::mrgreen:: 





> She is walking round telling people if she thinks they are good looking or not. She approaches us and I secretly want her to choose me over shaun, which she does and tells me im better looking then him and I struggle not to rub it in his face



It's always a good feeling to be chosen over your brother in these cases  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mark

> That time machine dream was pretty dope. That was very clever of your mind to spit the penny out, before you put it in.



thanks mate! im really into that type of stuff, I have been trying to incubate a black hole into my dreams....or a super volcano  ::D: 





> Also, I like the end-of-the-year recap that you did.  I was kinda wondering on whether or not I should keep open the journal that I have for '07, or just link it to a new journal, like I did with my old one. I think I'm just going to continue with it, though, because now that we have the Dream Gallery open, going back and reading some of my better dreams won't be such a chore.
> 
> ...I still need to back up my damn journal, though. >.>



man I would love to see your end of year recap there would be some incredible lucids in that  :smiley: 






> Hahaha, how ironic is that 
> Annoying song to have stuck in your head...



lol I was really annoyed ha ha its why I was posting in your DJ at like 3am or something 





> Hahaha, totally random 
> Raklet dreaming of DBZ and you flying off like that.



I dont get why I dont get lucid when I start flying  :Uhm: 





> *looks up 'switch blade' on UD* ahhh, typically chav 'equipment' I would say



yeah typical chavs ha ha can you see my utter hatred of them coming through yet?






> LOL, you flying around like a super sayian doesn't get you lucid, but a park inside your house does... hmmm. Too bad it didn't last very long, but it's a start for this year.



ha ha dream logic  ::roll::  its strange I wonder why that is hmmm





> Ohhh, not nice of you



 ::evil::  ha ha ha it was so funny lol easily the best part of the night, ha you should have seen his face ha ha ha





> And chavs AGAIN! Ban them from your dreams!
> 
> I know that feeling, when you want to throw something in your dream and it goes totally wrong. Very annoying, especially if you want to hit some chavs



im gonna have to start fighting back against these chavs in my dreams! the are starting to invade! they are like my version of moonbeams dodgy DCs

----------


## mark

> *Encounter at the Metro Station*
> That girl was crazy O.O What in the world influences your dreams?



ah now that is a question lucidbulbs.....ha ha my mind is a little strange isnt it 

well the part were she compares me and my bro and I win......that goes back to this time were me and this girl were really close and things were starting to happen between us but she klssed my brother. Call it my sub conscious revenge.

the way she was dressed may have been influenced by amy winehouse and the dodgy sex stuff...meh I dont have a clue ha ha





> So, sweet.  Thanks for dreaming of me!
> 
> I understand your lucid fragment.  It lasts for a second and then fades away because body is awake - happens to me every time. I feel your pain.



is that how it is for you all the time, ah shame man....I understand how frustrating it must be for ya





> You dream alot about these chavs. You never recognize them? Maybe it's part of you that wants to bully others



I can say for sure its not any want to bully others, having been bullied my self I have never liked to hurt people. I think its more that I hate them with everything I have plus given my experiences with them its inevitable they are gonna be nasty in my dreams





> Not as strange as changing into a saiyan



true true ha ha ha





> It's always a good feeling to be chosen over your brother in these cases



ha ha I am glad you understand mate!  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

I like how you summed up your year of dreaming.  Good idea.

And that time machine was great!  Loved how the penny came out before you put it in.  Makes perfect sense to me!

----------


## raklet

> is that how it is for you all the time, ah shame man....I understand how frustrating it must be for ya



Yes.  I can think of maybe two dreams that lasted longer than that.  It seriously ticks me off at times.

----------


## Moonbeam

> im gonna have to start fighting back against these chavs in my dreams! the are starting to invade! they are like my version of moonbeams dodgy DCs



Use them to get you lucid somehow.   Maybe they can be good for something finally.  RC's everytime you see chavs, IRL and then hopefully in dreams.  Maybe put up some pics where you'll see them a lot.

----------


## raklet

I just finished Wamphyri - Necroscope Book 2!  I liked that story (maybe even better than book 1).  I'm stoked to read more adventures of Harry Sr _and_ Harry Jr.  Two necroscopes - awesome!...........

----------


## Sara

> lol I was really annoyed ha ha its why I was posting in your DJ at like 3am or something



You were?
Ohhh, I see  :smiley:  Discussion with Moonbeam in the middle of the night  ::D: 
Usually I don't pay much attention to the post-time, since most members here are from 'overseas'.





> I dont get why I dont get lucid when I start flying



Maybe you should try (imagining yourself) flying during waking life and do some RCs  ::fly:: 





> yeah typical chavs ha ha can you see my utter hatred of them coming through yet?



Yep, and you're infecting me with it too! I didn't even know what chavs were and now I start having dreams about them  :Sad: 
I must admit I preferred your sex-dreams, they were much better inspiration  :Cheeky: 






> im gonna have to start fighting back against these chavs in my dreams! the are starting to invade! they are like my version of moonbeams dodgy DCs



Yeah, go fight them! Like I said: 2008 will be the year of conquering attacking DCs and annoying chavs! And I'm sure your success will rub off on me  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> I like how you summed up your year of dreaming.  Good idea.
> 
> And that time machine was great!  Loved how the penny came out before you put it in.  Makes perfect sense to me!



thanks man! I just thought it may be useful or atleast entertaining  :smiley: 

Yeah that time machine was great! I watched a program a few weeks back on something similar.






> Use them to get you lucid somehow.   Maybe they can be good for something finally.  RC's everytime you see chavs, IRL and then hopefully in dreams.  Maybe put up some pics where you'll see them a lot.



good idea MB  ::D:  I took your advice and RCed today when I saw a group of them driving by





> I just finished Wamphyri - Necroscope Book 2!  I liked that story (maybe even better than book 1).  I'm stoked to read more adventures of Harry Sr _and_ Harry Jr.  Two necroscopes - awesome!...........



he he good stuff mate!! the next book is incredible! now that has some insane stuff in it  :boogie: 





> Maybe you should try (imagining yourself) flying during waking life and do some RCs



good idea sara I will give it a try....ha ha that smilie is class ::lol:: 






> Yep, and you're infecting me with it too! I didn't even know what chavs were and now I start having dreams about them 
> I must admit I preferred your sex-dreams, they were much better inspiration



 ::shock::  sorry sara, its bad that them "people" should be forced onto your subconscious, ha ha and trust me I to much prefer the sex dreams ha ha






> Yeah, go fight them! Like I said: 2008 will be the year of conquering attacking DCs and annoying chavs! And I'm sure your success will rub off on me



ohh im exited to fight back against them...bring that dream on :boogie:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 03 JANUARY 2007*

Only a few dreams remembered last night, the first was totally random and I cant be sure I fully understand it and the second I got lucid  :boogie: 

on a bad note, I got a cold last night! :Sad:  just to top things off ::roll::  dam I just want a good nights sleep  :Mad: 
*
Banned?*

Im standing on a street in a alcove of a old shop, im with 2 people who are both trying to get me banned from DV for some reason by winning the competition.

We are crushing glass as some kind of competition. The winner of the competition will be the person who has the dominant colour in the pile of crushed glass. My colour is blue and my enemy is green.

I run out of glass and it looks like im gonna get banned but at the last minute I throw some purple glass into the pile and use a ultraviolet light to turn the glass blue and so I win the contest.

*Fighting Parents*

I am walking down my street heading home, I come across Jonathan Edwards (a world class triple jumper) and I spend a bit of time showing him how I can beat him at triple jump to which he is utterly astounded.

Moving on I go home and enter the living room were I find my parents arguing about the Halloween costumes they are wearing. Kevin is wearing a red womans dress and a black wig, he has a thick black belt covering massive man tits! and I am disgusted by the site so much so im nearly sick. My mum is wearing a black dress and is dressed as a witch and they are both saying that each others dress is to reveling.

Suddenly I realise that my entire family is black and I laugh at how utterly stupid I must appear because it has taken me 23 years to realise that I am black  ::roll::  but before I can dwell on this new discovery kevin gets violent with my mum and I step forward to help and I say "I swear if only this were I dream I would slam you through the wall using Telekinesis" (and yet I still didnt get lucid)

My parents leave and im sitting in the bath (white again) and I am trying to reflect on the random events of the day with a huge amount of confusion. Randomly I do a RC and just to be sure I do another 3 nose pinches im dreaming!! and everything makes sense now.

I climb out of the bath and up onto the windowsill, im fully naked and quite high up as I look out the window so I do another RC and dive through the window intending to fly but I plummet to the ground and smash into the concrete (there is no pain)

I look around and its so beautiful the sky is bright blue with not a cloud in sight and the sun is unbelievably bright but with no glare so it doesnt make it hard to see. Everything is glowing  slightly were the sun bathes it and as I slowly glide into the neighbors yard and land amongst the brightest green plants I have ever seen I wounder why I am having trouble flying.

I do another RC and remind myself that this is my dream and I can do what I want and with that I launch into the air with ease and land on the roof of the house. I can see huge distances, trees and roof tops all aglow in the bright sun and I feel so utterly thrilled and free like never before.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay for the lucid! It sounded so relaxing and fun... I think I'm jealous. It's great that you became lucid during a foul dream and made it a nice one.

----------


## raklet

Great lucid!  I love the description of all the beautiful plants and scenery.  I sooo want to enjoy a lucid like that.  It will come some day.

----------


## mark

> Yay for the lucid! It sounded so relaxing and fun... I think I'm jealous. It's great that you became lucid during a foul dream and made it a nice one.



Thanks you  :boogie: 

I love lucids like that! I am a very big fan of pretty scenery like that in real life I love it all and its so much better in lucids  ::D: 





> Great lucid!  I love the description of all the beautiful plants and scenery.  I sooo want to enjoy a lucid like that.  It will come some day.



Cheers mate  :smiley:  dont worry about it im sure you will experience a descent lucid, for me when I first started it was months between lucids

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I agree, pretty scenery seems prettier in dreams. Like even turning cities into forests look beautiful.

----------


## Tobby

> I run out of glass and it looks like im gonna get banned but at the last minute I throw some purple glass into the pile and use a ultraviolet light to turn the glass blue and so I win the contest.



Smart way of winning  ::mrgreen:: 





> I climb out of the bath and up onto the windowsill, im fully naked and quite high up as I look out the window so I do another RC and dive through the window intending to fly but I plummet to the ground and smash into the concrete (there is no pain)



This part actually made me laugh.  ::happyme::  I'm sorry, that is not meant to offend you. I just pictured it as you described it, and couldn't help it.





> I look around and its so beautiful the sky is bright blue with not a cloud in sight and the sun is unbelievably bright but with no glare so it doesnt make it hard to see. Everything is glowing  slightly were the sun bathes it and as I slowly glide into the neighbors yard and land amongst the brightest green plants I have ever seen I wounder why I am having trouble flying.



I picture that must be one of the most beautiful yards you'd ever see!  :Happy:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I climb out of the bath and up onto the windowsill, im fully naked and quite high up as I look out the window so I do another RC and dive through the window intending to fly but I plummet to the ground and smash into the concrete (there is no pain)





I hate when that happens!  :tongue2:  
 




> I look around and its so beautiful the sky is bright blue with not a cloud in sight and the sun is unbelievably bright but with no glare so it doesnt make it hard to see. Everything is glowing slightly were the sun bathes it and as I slowly glide into the neighbors yard and land amongst the brightest green plants I have ever seen I wounder why I am having trouble flying.



Beautiful.... :smiley: 





> I do another RC and remind myself that this is my dream and I can do what I want and with that I launch into the air with ease and land on the roof of the house. I can see huge distances, trees and roof tops all aglow in the bright sun and I feel so utterly thrilled and free like never before.



 ::flyaway::  is the best!  Good recovery!  I hate that sometimes when I randomly can't get off the ground in a dream.  I don't know why that happens; it's supposed to be all what you believe, and I believe I can fly--it just doesn't work sometimes.  But when it does...it is the most fun of all.

----------


## Verto

> on a bad note, I got a cold last night! just to top things off dam I just want a good nights sleep



Me too mate.





> I climb out of the bath and up onto the windowsill, im fully naked and quite high up as I look out the window



LOL





> I look around and its so beautiful the sky is bright blue with not a cloud in sight and the sun is unbelievably bright but with no glare so it doesnt make it hard to see. Everything is glowing slightly were the sun bathes it and as I slowly glide into the neighbors yard and land amongst the brightest green plants I have ever seen I wounder why I am having trouble flying.
> 
> I do another RC and remind myself that this is my dream and I can do what I want and with that I launch into the air with ease and land on the roof of the house. I can see huge distances, trees and roof tops all aglow in the bright sun and I feel so utterly thrilled and free like never before.



This is just amazing I wish I could have lucids like that well ok I wont ask for that just any lucid lol

----------


## mark

> This part actually made me laugh.  I'm sorry, that is not meant to offend you. I just pictured it as you described it, and couldn't help it.



ha ha no offense taken mate, I often laugh at some of the dream things which go on round here  ::lol:: 





> I picture that must be one of the most beautiful yards you'd ever see!



ah it was a nice sight I tell you that man 





> [/color]
> 
> I hate when that happens!  
> [color=royalblue]



 yes it is really annoying, it doesnt happen to often which is why I was so suprised when I crashed into the ground ha ha







> is the best!  Good recovery!  I hate that sometimes when I randomly can't get off the ground in a dream.  I don't know why that happens; it's supposed to be all what you believe, and I believe I can fly--it just doesn't work sometimes.  But when it does...it is the most fun of all.



yeah I wonder why, mnaybe its when we are not highly lucid so our SC still thinks gravity applies? dunno its interesting though. Yeah flying is so much fun lol its hard to do other tasks when the prospect of flying gets into your head





> This is just amazing I wish I could have lucids like that well ok I wont ask for that just any lucid lol



ha ha dont worry mate! im sure you will be lucid soon  ::D:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 4 JANUARY 2008*

Dam Rhianna and her new song! after 3 days its still haunting my almost asleep mind to the point that I cant get to sleep. It got so bad last night I even found myself do some dodgy little dance in bed to it  ::roll::   :Oops:  :Oops: 

anyway onto the dreams

*Fragments*

- im in a massive glass dome filled with people and im hunting for half buried green eggs?

*ESPers*

Im in a shopping mall, the shops are not really shops but a cover for a number of feuding factions of people who posses ESP abilities. Im viewing in 3rd person and im in a shop which sells teas and coffees.

It is run by a ESP gang of huge blokes which all look similar to dog the bounty hunter


A group of five girls, all Asian and really fit wearing tight leather one piece suit things and all of them have ESP talents. 

The boss of the male gang sends a man to investigate, he approaches and touches the girls with a long silver chain in order to identify their talents then returns to report to his boss. 

"some of them are telepaths , there are some seers (a talent which allows identification of ESP talented people) and they all have something I can t quite identify" he tells his boss. The boss barks orders for two other people to put up mental static so that the telepaths cant read any minds then they move in for the kill.

The Asian girls manage to land a punch on each of the group members before they are killed in a vicious attack. Then the male gang start randomly dieing because the women had a poisonous touch.

----------


## raklet

:woohoo:   More necroscope inspired dreams.  Perhaps, between the two of us, we can get a necroscope infection started on DV!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *ESPers*



That sounds wild. I love elaborate scenarios where people have mental abilities and things, especially when the dreams are non-lucid. It's just such a strange feeling to have such a scenario feel so real and natural. Cool dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Verto

LOL dog the bounty hunter nice!

Erm in terms of the dream alot of dieing in that lol.

That dome thing looking for half buried green eggs, sounds like a surreal like simpsons movie gone bad.

----------


## crash

> *Fragments*
> 
> - im in a massive glass dome filled with people and im hunting for half buried green eggs?




Haha, have you been reading Green Eggs and Ham before going to bed?   :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

hey good job! fun Lucid. I love that feeling of freedom. You don't even have to do anything. Just knowing you can do anything is such a great feeling.
That feeling is what motivates me the most.

----------


## SadieM

Lol nice dreams mark! The ESPers one was hard to follow.... really hard to follow. For me. But it was funny that is was Dog the Bounty Hunter lol.

----------


## mark

> More necroscope inspired dreams.  Perhaps, between the two of us, we can get a necroscope infection started on DV!



ha ha yeah I am def up for that!! lets do that  :boogie: 





> That sounds wild. I love elaborate scenarios where people have mental abilities and things, especially when the dreams are non-lucid. It's just such a strange feeling to have such a scenario feel so real and natural. Cool dream.



yeah I agree those dreams are so great! O have you ever read Necroscope?  I think you might like it everyone has talents like that plus there fight against the most insane vampires you have ever heard of  ::D: 





> LOL dog the bounty hunter nice!
> 
> Erm in terms of the dream alot of dieing in that lol.
> 
> That dome thing looking for half buried green eggs, sounds like a surreal like simpsons movie gone bad.



ha ha yeah Dog is a legend lol do you watch it man?

its funny how often people die in my dreams, I wonder why lol

I have never seen the simpsons movie is it any good?





> Haha, have you been reading Green Eggs and Ham before going to bed?



ha ha it would appear that way wouldnt it. I actually didnt remember that dream at all i just had it written down in the middle of the night 





> hey good job! fun Lucid. I love that feeling of freedom. You don't even have to do anything. Just knowing you can do anything is such a great feeling.
> That feeling is what motivates me the most.



yeah it is such an incredible feeling! its like you have been freed from everything in the real world! I would give anything for even a second like that in the real world





> Lol nice dreams mark! The ESPers one was hard to follow.... really hard to follow. For me. But it was funny that is was Dog the Bounty Hunter lol.




oh really? ::?:  I tried to make it easy to read but it was kind of complected and disjointed. im sorry it was not an easy read

----------


## Sara

> [COLOR=SeaGreen]Dam Rhianna and her new song! after 3 days its still haunting my almost asleep mind to the point that I cant get to sleep. It got so bad last night I even found myself do some dodgy little dance in bed to it



Whahaha, sorry Mark, but this made me laugh so hard, Raklets cookies flew out of my mouth  :Oops: 

Please DO stop the music.... (maybe a different song on an mp3 player will help you get rid of it?)






> *ESPers*
> 
> Im in a shopping mall, the shops are not really shops but a cover for a number of feuding factions of people who posses ESP abilities. Im viewing in 3rd person and im in a shop which sells teas and coffees.



Wow, this sounds like a heroes-inspired dream to me  :smiley: 
Now that I've seen quite a bit from this series, I can totally imagine the seers and telepaths abilities... (I recently watched the episode in which Peter meets Matt for the first time and they start sharing thoughts, AWESOME fragment  ::D: )





> A group of five girls, all Asian and really fit wearing tight leather one piece suit things and all of them have ESP talents.



Ahhh, you didn't grab one of these girls? I'm a bit disappointed now  :wink2:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 5 JANUARY 2007*

I struggled to get to sleep again last night but rather then being Rhianna which was stuck in my head I had the Lady in Red song stuck in my head  ::roll:: 

I slept very deeply last night, my dreams were random and hard to piece together. 

*Drunk*

Me and David from work have gone out on the drink in town, for some strange reason im wearing a black shiny suit with no shirt so the front of my chest is exposed. It looks like some kind of 70's thing and as I catch myself in a mirror I think it looks a little gay.

We are sitting at the bar drinking shots of various largers, I am totally drunk to the point were im swaying and slurring my words. We decide to go to "for your eyes only" (a strip club in Newcastle, and no I have not been there lol) because I have never been there I have to join and so I fill out a form.

The Lady behind the desk tells me she needs my home phone number and I ask why, she tells me she is going to call my family to tell them that im in here and I get all embarrassed but she is only joking and I feel stupid because I didnt realise she was joking.
*
Fragment*

.....There is a space ship which crashes onto a planet and starts to disintegrate everything. We panic because we are all gonna die.

*
Results*

This dream is a little bit all over so im sorry if its hard to follow.

Me and my family have moved to a new house, the neighbor hood is scummy and there is rubbish floating around on the wind. It is desolate with windows boarded up. 

I am walking through a empty car park and I see my mum driving her car...

...Kevin and mum are talking about her photography course and because she is finished it now she is thinking about moving into a photography job....

...Im at the doctors and im getting the results of my blood and examination tests, she tells me that she has bad news. A little worried I ask her what is wrong and she tells me that I have stomach cancer and that its to far along to do anything with it.

I am stunned, speechless but not for my own life all I can think about is how can I tell my mum about this :Oops:

----------


## mark

> Whahaha, sorry Mark, but this made me laugh so hard, Raklets cookies flew out of my mouth



ha ha ha thing is I love that song but its not relaxing at all it just makes me want to dance and thats not good when im trying to sleep ha ha  :Oops: 

Are Raklets cookies nice?





> Please DO stop the music.... (maybe a different song on an mp3 player will help you get rid of it?)



thats the thing I dont even have it on my Ipod lol I have only heard it 4 times and its just stuck there lol





> Wow, this sounds like a heroes-inspired dream to me 
> Now that I've seen quite a bit from this series, I can totally imagine the seers and telepaths abilities... (I recently watched the episode in which Peter meets Matt for the first time and they start sharing thoughts, AWESOME fragment )



That was a awesome episode! how far through are you? 

It was actually from necroscope books lol them things are taking over my mind  ::shock:: 





> Ahhh, you didn't grab one of these girls? I'm a bit disappointed now



yeah! dam it! whats the deal there, im disappointed in my self  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 5 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> I struggled to get to sleep again last night but rather then being Rhianna which was stuck in my head I had the Lady in Red song stuck in my head



Not sure what's worse.





> I slept very deeply last night, my dreams were random and hard to piece together. 
> 
> *Drunk*
> 
> Me and David from work have gone out on the drink in town, for some strange reason im wearing a black shiny suit with no shirt so the front of my chest is exposed. It looks like some kind of 70's thing and as I catch myself in a mirror I think it looks a little gay.
> 
> We are sitting at the bar drinking shots of various largers, I am totally drunk to the point were im swaying and slurring my words. We decide to go to "for your eyes only" (a strip club in Newcastle, and no I have not been there lol) because I have never been there I have to join and so I fill out a form.
> 
> The Lady behind the desk tells me she needs my home phone number and I ask why, she tells me she is going to call my family to tell them that im in here and I get all embarrassed but she is only joking and I feel stupid because I didnt realise she was joking.



Hee hee.  Fear of being found out.  Like it  :smiley: 





> *
> Fragment*
> 
> .....There is a space ship which crashes onto a planet and starts to disintegrate everything. We panic because we are all gonna die.
> 
> *
> Results*
> 
> This dream is a little bit all over so im sorry if its hard to follow.
> ...



Yeah, so the feeling is one of apprehension rather that sheeeeet, I'm gonna die!  Isn't this about keeping secrets, just like the stripclub dream?

----------


## mark

> Not sure what's worse.



 ::rolllaugh:: great stuff man....although I actually quite like that new Rhianna song  :Oops: 





> Hee hee.  Fear of being found out.  Like it



lol that is true!  ::lol:: 





> Yeah, so the feeling is one of apprehension rather that sheeeeet, I'm gonna die!  Isn't this about keeping secrets, just like the stripclub dream?



hmmm that thought never crossed my mind! it could very well be the case, any suggestions as to what the secret could be? cos im not entirely sure, I shall have to think about that  ::D: 

its good to have you back mate...got me thinking there like  ::bowdown::

----------


## Moonbeam

> .....There is a space ship which crashes onto a planet and starts to disintegrate everything. We panic because we are all gonna die.



Sounds like you were trying to do the advanced task of the month!  I haven't even started trying to incubate those yet.





> ...Im at the doctors and im getting the results of my blood and examination tests, she tells me that she has bad news. A little worried I ask her what is wrong and she tells me that I have stomach cancer and that its to far along to do anything with it.
> 
> I am stunned, speechless but not for my own life all I can think about is how can I tell my mum about this



 :Sad:  The cancer dream; I have that one too.   If your stomach is hurting I can understand why you dreamt that.

----------


## raklet

> she is going to call my family to tell them that im in here and I get all embarrassed but she is only joking and I feel stupid because I didnt realise she was joking.



Waha, sounds like you need to exercise a little more self restraint (like me  :wink2: ) and then you wouldn't have to worry about getting embarrased!  ::D: 





> Me and my family have moved to a new house, the neighbor hood is scummy and there is rubbish floating around on the wind. It is desolate with windows boarded up.



Result of too many chavs.........





> ...Im at the doctors and im getting the results of my blood and examination tests, she tells me that she has bad news. A little worried I ask her what is wrong and she tells me that I have stomach cancer and that its to far along to do anything with it.



Eeew, what a terrible thought.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Sara

Ohhh, Lady in red is such a great song!
Contrary to Raklet, you just enter that strip club  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> yeah I agree those dreams are so great! O have you ever read Necroscope?  I think you might like it everyone has talents like that plus there fight against the most insane vampires you have ever heard of



Nah, I've never heard of it, until now. But, from what I've been hearing recently, it sounds pretty damn cool. I think I'm gonna check it out, one of these days.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

> Sounds like you were trying to do the advanced task of the month! I haven't even started trying to incubate those yet..



as soon as I have a good lucid in which I can control my urge to either fly or ...well have sex  :Oops:  I am gonna attempt it.

I have wated my day at work planning out what im gonna do.





> The cancer dream; I have that one too. If your stomach is hurting I can understand why you dreamt that.



yeah, it is actually a fear of mine that they will find something, maybe not cancer but something  :Eek: 





> Waha, sounds like you need to exercise a little more self restraint (like me ) and then you wouldn't have to worry about getting embarrased!



ha ha self restraint does not exist in my vocabular  :wink2: 





> Result of too many chavs.........



exactly! it reminds me of a place near were I live whichhas been destroyed by them





> Eeew, what a terrible thought.



your telling me mate! it was nasty





> Ohhh, Lady in red is such a great song!
> Contrary to Raklet, you just enter that strip club



yeah I like that song...its very sweet!

ha ha its a shame I didnt get in there, its been a while since I had a dream like that ha ha





> Nah, I've never heard of it, until now. But, from what I've been hearing recently, it sounds pretty damn cool. I think I'm gonna check it out, one of these days.



ah man they are incredible! its not like normal vampires! the things they do! I dont want to spoil it for raklet so I wont  say anything more but its spectacular! then just to top it off the ESP talents are incredible! 

telepathy, reading time, scrying, then there is the necroscope who can speak with the dead and raise them up as an army! its sweet man

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 6 JANUARY 2007*

Well I went to bed at 11pm last night, I lay dreading work until about 3am when I got to sleep then I woke up at 5am. So as far as dreams go I have nothing!

PS I am hoping for some good REM rebound tonight!

PSS I fucking hate my job  ::D:   :Oops:

----------


## Caradon

> PS I am hoping for some good REM rebound tonight!



good luck. Maybe you will get Lucid too!

Pretty cool, everyone is getting into Necroscope now! It really is something anyone into sci fi horror should read. 

when I first read it I always went around telling everyone I could about it. And trying to get everyone to read it. People were getting sick of hearing about it lol. :smiley:

----------


## mark

> good luck. Maybe you will get Lucid too!
> 
> Pretty cool, everyone is getting into Necroscope now! It really is something anyone into sci fi horror should read. 
> 
> when I first read it I always went around telling everyone I could about it. And trying to get everyone to read it. People were getting sick of hearing about it lol.



ha ha we all have you to thank for that one caradon  ::bowdown:: 

lol I bet your one of the people who are getting sick of hearing about this now lol  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> lol I bet your one of the people who are getting sick of hearing about this now lol



No I enjoy seeing other people enjoying my favorite story. :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Ah, what the heck, I got so curious because of all your comments, I just ordered myself the first book in the series  ::D:  (and if it's bad, I know who to blame  :Cheeky: )

----------


## mark

> Ah, what the heck, I got so curious because of all your comments, I just ordered myself the first book in the series  (and if it's bad, I know who to blame )



 :boogie: 

ha ha good stuff sara....just one thing dont give up before the first chapter, its a little sick but thats the worst part in the whole series so far  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> Ah, what the heck, I got so curious because of all your comments, I just ordered myself the first book in the series  (and if it's bad, I know who to blame )



 :woohoo: We got another one! :smiley:

----------


## mark

> We got another one!



I think soon we should start demanding commission from the publishers lol

----------


## The Cusp

> Ah, what the heck, I got so curious because of all your comments, I just ordered myself the first book in the series  (and if it's bad, I know who to blame )



You'll like it.  It'd kind of like the show Heroes, but with the baddest vampires ever!

I should re-read them again, the certainly make for good dreams!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well I went to bed at 11pm last night, I lay dreading work until about 3am when I got to sleep then I woke up at 5am. So as far as dreams go I have nothing!
> 
> PS I am hoping for some good REM rebound tonight!
> 
> PSS I fucking hate my job



 ::embarrassed::  :tongue2:  Hope your day wasn't too bad.  It's hard this time of year for some reason especially, right after the holidays.

Hope you get the rebound!

----------


## raklet

> ha ha good stuff sara....just one thing dont give up before the first chapter, its a little sick but thats the worst part in the whole series so far




A little sick?  Sara, don't believe him for a second.  It's the absolute grossest thing you have ever heard - it is very sick!  But, as he said, don't let it turn you off.  Good stories!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Lots of reading to catch up on here.

Congrats on the lucids. I had a bunch of comments to make about your other dreams but when I read about that black chestless suit in Drunk I burst out laughing and forgot everything I was going to comment on.  ::lol:: 

I'll be back though.
I'll make sure to skip over Drunk this time.
 :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 6 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> Well I went to bed at 11pm last night, I lay dreading work until about 3am when I got to sleep then I woke up at 5am. So as far as dreams go I have nothing!
> 
> PS I am hoping for some good REM rebound tonight!
> 
> PSS I fucking hate my job



That's a bummer.  You deserve some good dreams in that case.

----------


## mark

> Hope your day wasn't too bad.  It's hard this time of year for some reason especially, right after the holidays.
> 
> Hope you get the rebound!



meh it was as crap as usual MB although the afternoon was not to bad because a computer game got circulated on the email system so I spent half the day playing on that  ::shock::  lol I know its bad of me but lol we have no work lol





> A little sick?  Sara, don't believe him for a second.  It's the absolute grossest thing you have ever heard - it is very sick!  But, as he said, don't let it turn you off.  Good stories!



ha ha yeah he is right sara  :tongue2:  it is very sick lol





> Lots of reading to catch up on here.
> 
> Congrats on the lucids. I had a bunch of comments to make about your other dreams but when I read about that black chestless suit in Drunk I burst out laughing and forgot everything I was going to comment on. 
> 
> I'll be back though.
> I'll make sure to skip over Drunk this time.



ha ha yeah that was a mad dream! when I caught myself in the reflection it was not a good sight ha ha





> That's a bummer.  You deserve some good dreams in that case.



I could do with a good dream tonight my recall was no good again. It gets me down when I cant recall anything  :Sad:

----------


## mark

DREAMS FOR 07 JANUARY 2007

Well I was hoping for some good dreams due to my lack of sleep the night before and instead I slept straight through the night which is very rare for me and was shocked awake by my alarm which is also rare, im usually awake before it goes off.

As a result I only have some very vague fragments.

*Fragments
*
-There is a dark room were someone has a round globe which is clear but glows bright orange at its center cupped in their hands.

-There is a snow scene in which snow is piled deep under archways 


- Maybe 3 people standing in the cold?

----------


## Burned up

A few fragments after a good night's sleep is all we can hope for, really.  Hopefully you're systems are now re-set and ready for tonight's epics???

----------


## Xox

Oh my I have a lot of catching up to do.  :Oops: 

Your past two dreams sound a lot like mine - short without much detail that can be remembered.

I need to start going to sleep on time - or going to sleep in basic. You too!

 :smiley:

----------


## mark

> I need to start going to sleep on time - or going to sleep in basic. You too!



true true I need to sleep better lol

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 8 JANUARY 2007*

Vague dreams last night but I managed to rescue some recall  :smiley: 

*Tornado*

Im walking down a curving road which has a sheer cliff to one side and a drop to the other side. There are ancient towers built high into the cliff and as the tornado touches down it rips the towers and even the road is ripped up by the twister.

*Weed*

I have gone to my dads house and im sitting in a upstairs in a bed room with shaun. He is sitting on the floor making a joint with weed which is really really old. 

He offers it to me and I tell him that I dont smoke it but I might later on. There is a tiny, white poodle dog about 10cm long that is trying to eat the weed.

- there is something in my notes about the metro and a lunatic but I cant read the rest of my writing  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Love the tornado dream, there always fun. That sounded like and intense visual moment.

I get a lot of dreams about smoking pot too. I don't smoke it now. but I did a long time ago.

Oh, BLOCKBUSTER just sent the the first dvd of the first season of hero's. should be the first four hours of the season on it.
I'll probably have it tomorrow.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

What a random weed dream... 

 I should really try writing some notes again, if not in my written [and neglected] DJ, but at least some sticky notes or something.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 8 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> Vague dreams last night but I managed to rescue some recall 
> 
> *Tornado*
> 
> Im walking down a curving road which has a sheer cliff to one side and a drop to the other side. There are ancient towers built high into the cliff and as the tornado touches down it rips the towers and even the road is ripped up by the twister.



Ouch.





> *Weed*
> 
> I have gone to my dads house and im sitting in a upstairs in a bed room with shaun. He is sitting on the floor making a joint with weed which is really really old. 
> 
> He offers it to me and I tell him that I dont smoke it but I might later on. There is a tiny, white poodle dog about 10cm long that is trying to eat the weed.



Kick it out of the way then.





> - there is something in my notes about the metro and a lunatic but I cant read the rest of my writing



I know just how you feel.

----------


## Sara

Not too much recall, but the things you remember sound interesting dreams.

A tornado, weren't you afraid of it? I would be scared if I ever saw one (only seen them on TV after a disaster... nope, no Twister for me!)

@Caradon:  :boogie:  Heroes!  :boogie: 

PS: Am I crazy, or does the order of the smileys next to the reply function really change when you refresh  ::?:  (does RC.... hmmm, no dream  ::?: )

----------


## mark

> Love the tornado dream, there always fun. That sounded like and intense visual moment.
> 
> I get a lot of dreams about smoking pot too. I don't smoke it now. but I did a long time ago.
> 
> Oh, BLOCKBUSTER just sent the the first dvd of the first season of hero's. should be the first four hours of the season on it.
> I'll probably have it tomorrow.



yeah it was incredible! thats the 3rd one I have seen in a dream...it silly cos I have never ever seen one so I should really have gotten lucid  ::roll:: 

I have never smoked pot...that dream was strange! lol especially with the drug addict dog ha ha

ah mate heroes is great! I think you will like it.....some incredible abilities on that show





> What a random weed dream... 
> 
>  I should really try writing some notes again, if not in my written [and neglected] DJ, but at least some sticky notes or something.



yeah I dont smoke so its strange. Hopefully thats the only one I will have

yeah its hard to keep up with note keeping isnt it.





> Kick it out of the way then.



ha ha ha ha BU that is great lol  ::lol:: 





> Not too much recall, but the things you remember sound interesting dreams.



yeah it has been really hard for me to get back into my work sleep schedule lol I have to be up at 6.30 am so going to sleep after midnight is not a good idea lol





> A tornado, weren't you afraid of it? I would be scared if I ever saw one (only seen them on TV after a disaster... nope, no Twister for me!)



yeah I have never seen a real one, I wasnt scarred strangely it was a awesome sight thought! so powerful! 







> PS: Am I crazy, or does the order of the smileys next to the reply function really change when you refresh  (does RC.... hmmm, no dream )



nope you not crazy! its annoying when that happens I have spent ages once looking through the whole list of them just to realise that the one I wanted moved up a few positions  ::?:

----------


## Verto

> *DREAMS FOR 8 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> Vague dreams last night but I managed to rescue some recall 
> 
> *Tornado*
> 
> Im walking down a curving road which has a sheer cliff to one side and a drop to the other side. There are ancient towers built high into the cliff and as the tornado touches down it rips the towers and even the road is ripped up by the twister.



WOW that sounds pretty cool how vivid was it?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 10 JANUARY 2008*

Well I eventually had a great sleep last night so I hope that means I have adjusted back to my normal sleeping schedule after my holiday of incredibly late nights.

I only recalled one dream but its OK os I felt rested and the detail was good and intense
*
The Cat*

Im in a house possibly mine? but its different and everything seems tense and somewhat dark. Im standing in my living room but it has no furniture with exception to a stack of opaque plastic draws in the center of the room. 

I am standing at the draws and im surrounded by young teenagers who may be my family? I am the leader and im opening the draws and handing packs of black and orange body armour to each of the people in the group. 

I am aware that we dont have much time because we have stolen something of great importance to a group of men who are chasing us to get it back. The thing we have stolen is a cat, it is a tabby cat which has black grey and white stripes and is quite fluffy.

I am trying to keep hold of it but it is really not happy at being held and after struggling a while I drop the cat. I hear voices close by and I know that we are going to be in trouble soon. 

The cat runs towards the noise a little way and I order my team to leave and I plead with the cat "please come here! if you go that way they will kill you, come on!!" it looks at me and seems to understand and we leave through the door.....

....dream shifts me and the cat which is now black are in my back lane, it sees another cat on the wall which jumps down and tries to rub its self on my cat. My cat is scared and it arches its back and I can tell that there is gonna be a fight and I try to move the other cat but it wont go away and its starting to hiss so I kick it.

----------


## mark

> WOW that sounds pretty cool how vivid was it?




I wish I could remember more of it but that fragment was fairly vivid! and it was incredible! it was so powerful!

----------


## Verto

> *DREAMS FOR 10 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> Well I eventually had a great sleep last night so I hope that means I have adjusted back to my normal sleeping schedule after my holiday of incredibly late nights.
> 
> I only recalled one dream but its OK os I felt rested and the detail was good and intense
> *
> The Cat*
> 
> Im in a house possibly mine? but its different and everything seems tense and somewhat dark. Im standing in my living room but it has no furniture with exception to a stack of opaque plastic draws in the center of the room. 
> ...



WOW to bad you couldnt of gone lucid and kicked those guys asses now that would be fun lol.

Damn cats are never happy about being held. Did you feel alot of fear? Sometimes I will have a dream and I will really feel my emotions it must of been pretty tense. 

Also I finaly became lucid lol but only for a tiny amount of time.

----------


## Burned up

I was wondering how long it would be before the cat was kicked  :smiley:   Had to wait till the end!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That had to be one valuable cat for you guys to go out of the way to steal it...

----------


## The Cusp

> I am aware that we dont have much time because we have stolen something of great importance to a group of men who are chasing us to get it back. The thing we have stolen is a cat, it is a tabby cat which has black grey and white stripes and is quite fluffy.



So does that make you a Cat Burglar?  

Somebody had to say it! ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> My cat is scared and it arches its back and I can tell that there is gonna be a fight and I try to move the other cat but it wont go away and its starting to hiss so I kick it.



LOL! Nice!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Tobby

First: sorry I haven't been replying much the last days. I've been quite busy  with arraging things for my new job  :smiley: 





> *Tornado*
> 
> Im walking down a curving road which has a sheer cliff to one side and a drop to the other side. There are ancient towers built high into the cliff and as the tornado touches down it rips the towers and even the road is ripped up by the twister.



Most have been an awesome sight!





> He offers it to me and I tell him that I dont smoke it but I might later on.



Maybe your SC is trying to tell you to try weed once?





> There is a tiny, white poodle dog about 10cm long that is trying to eat the weed.



I like the drug-addicted dog  ::mrgreen:: 





> Well I eventually had a great sleep last night so I hope that means I have adjusted back to my normal sleeping schedule after my holiday of incredibly late nights.
> 
> I only recalled one dream but its OK os I felt rested and the detail was good and intense



Good to hear you had a good night sleep again!





> The cat runs towards the noise a little way and I order my team to leave and I plead with the cat "please come here! if you go that way they will kill you, come on!!" it looks at me and seems to understand and we leave through the door.....



Cool cat that is! I see the value of a cat that understands and listens  ::mrgreen:: 





> [...] so I kick it.



Lol  ::mrgreen::  The poor cat, but he was after all attacking your cat, he probably deserved the kick  :wink2:

----------


## mark

sorry people I really dont have much time to comment in peoples DJs so you have my apologies 

*DREAMS FOR 10 JANUARY 2007*

Not much sleep last night so I only have one dream to report but its wuite detailed wich is better then just fragments eh?

Hopefully as its Friday I can have a lucid dream tonight, im gonna have a real go at WILD so fingers crossed

*Field Trip*

Im sitting near the front of a bus which has been hired for a college field trip down to Switzerland. Im sitting with my old friend C and a old Geology teacher G, the rest of the bus if filled with people I used to go to college with but I cant remember specifics.

I tell G and C "I cant wait for this, im so excited! although im a little worried about using the Euro star (a train which connects England to Europe) after what happened last time". I get a flash back of a bunch of people sitting on the hood of a car when a thick green gas enters the carriage and suddenly explodes and a lot of people are killed.

C tells me "they have that issue dealt with....Mark you need to get some perspective!" he sighs and im a little offended and he says "man you even worry about suffocating when you climb mountains!".

Someone has been look at my Iphone and he hands it back and im proud that he is so impressed by my phone

----------


## SadieM

Lol how random. 

The cat, why was it so important. I wonder... does its collar hold the universe?! xD MiB moment.

Field Trip... why are you afraid of suffocating when climbing mountains?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hopefully as its Friday I can have a lucid dream tonight, im gonna have a real go at WILD so fingers crossed



Good luck!  :smiley:  I'm glad it's Friday.

----------


## Sara

> sorry people I really dont have much time to comment in peoples DJs so you have my apologies



Don't worry about that, Mark. I didn't have any time either, yesterday. I feel a little honoured that you still wrote in my DJ  ::content:: 





> *Field Trip*
> I tell G and C "I cant wait for this, im so excited! although im a little worried about using the Euro star (a train which connects England to Europe) after what happened last time". I get a flash back of a bunch of people sitting on the hood of a car when a thick green gas enters the carriage and suddenly explodes and a lot of people are killed.



Yuck, I can imagine a trip this long below sea-level gives some scary thoughts... Never took that train btw, did you?





> C tells me "they have that issue dealt with....Mark you need to get some perspective!" he sighs and im a little offended and he says "man you even worry about suffocating when you climb mountains!".



Oww, that's not nice of him. But lol, the reference to suffocating when climbing mountains  ::D: 





> Someone has been look at my Iphone and he hands it back and im proud that he is so impressed by my phone



Never seen an iPhone IRL, but on the pictures it already looks cool  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Hi mark, slowly working my back into the forums.  I haven't had any dreams lately, so I envy even your little fragment.  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Someone has been look at my Iphone and he hands it back and im proud that he is so impressed by my phone



I can't help thinking there's something significant about this scene.

----------


## mark

> First: sorry I haven't been replying much the last days. I've been quite busy  with arraging things for my new job



hey man dont worry about it its no problem at all  ::D: 

ah you getting a new job! nice! im in the process of getting a new one myself  ::D: 





> Lol how random. 
> 
> The cat, why was it so important. I wonder... does its collar hold the universe?! xD MiB moment.



he he that was such a great film! why was the cat important hmm maybe I was trying to get some aspect of myself back after someone took it away? I dunno lol





> Field Trip... why are you afraid of suffocating when climbing mountains?



ah now that is a good question, im not scared of heights so I think this is more symbolic, maybe im afraid of success or at least that I wont be able to handle it once I get there





> Don't worry about that, Mark. I didn't have any time either, yesterday. I feel a little honoured that you still wrote in my DJ



 ::D:  well I saw the video and wanted to reply. it was nice to see you int that by the way :smiley: 





> Yuck, I can imagine a trip this long below sea-level gives some scary thoughts... Never took that train btw, did you?



yeah I took it when I went on a field trip to the south of france we were on a mini bus and drove onto the train, only issue with it is that you can smell the fumes from all the cars  :Sad: 





> Oww, that's not nice of him. But lol, the reference to suffocating when climbing mountains



yeah it was very strange 





> Never seen an iPhone IRL, but on the pictures it already looks cool



yeah I got one the other month, the camera is not very good but I love it for the internet access 





> Hi mark, slowly working my back into the forums.  I haven't had any dreams lately, so I envy even your little fragment.



lol it must be hard to find the time to post here and even to dream lol





> I can't help thinking there's something significant about this scene.



oh yes as usual burned up you are right, it was one of the 2 significant parts of the dream the other being the suffocating. I think it is really representative of my desire to be accepted? or praised? by my piers

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 11 JANUARY 2008*

Well no lucidity which is annoying, my recall was slightly off to....my own fault really I stayed up stupidly late reading vampire world book 3 which is great!

My WILD attempts last night were disastrous! My first attempt I go to the pint were I start seeing HI but I lost consciousness and my next to attempts I didnt even get into SP before falling asleep.....Sara I envy your natural WILDing ability  :wink2: 
*
Elastic Bands*

I walk into a shop selling a whole manner of DIY stuff, I have come to decorate the shop for the owner and after emptying the place of its contents I have begun stretching elastic bands from one shelf to the other across the gap of about 1 meter.

The owner gets annoyed at me and tells me to double them up before stretching them, I do so but now they dont stretch as far and snap and they really hurt when the hit me. I disregard his instructions because im not paid to get hurt.
*
Back from Work*

Im coming home from work and im in a bad mood, I feel depressed and totally fed up when I walk into my bed room, im shocked and annoyed to see shaun lying in my bed playing on my PS3. He is playing dragon ball z and barely even recognises that I have entered the room. I sit on the corner of my bed and try to act friendly towards him which I realise I cant do! 

I leave my room and cross the passage into his room so I can use my PC only to find that his friend is sitting there and I cant get onto it. I am annoyed and I head back to my room.

Shaun is gone now and I notice that J is there, im confused by this but still I want to just get into bed and chill out.She is standing between the side of my bed and my wardrobe and as I squeeze past her we get close and it really turns me on (which is strange and freaky, she is my cousin  ::shock:: ) and I debate on trying to take things further but she leaves and I get into bed.

I try to send a text message to J and I want to include a clip of Bridget Jones Diary from youtube but every time I click on a video it shows some really dirty porn were the people are sweaty and hairy  ::?: 

I get out of bed and start making it up but really violently for some reason.
This is actually quite representative of how I have been feeling lately. I dont like my job I literally sit for 7.5 hours a day with a team I dont get on with doing nothing, mainly because the company is wrecked. When I get home I find my self struggling to use my own computer because my brother and his friends are using it or they are generally around the house getting in the way. I have been feeling trapped lately I guess*

New Girl - Fragments*

- A new girl has started work on our team and she is talking about something really important to her, im listening intently but everyone else is scoffing at her. G makes a derogitory comment about her living with her head in the clouds. She is really offended and I start shouting at everyone calling them narrow minded and stuff similar to that.

Again this is PDP from my work, most of the people I work with are like this, if it does not fit their social stereotype, or what they think is cool they destroy it and frankly it pisses me off  :Mad: 

*Fragments*

-At some point I use Deadspeak to talk to someone recently deceased.
-I have a cast on my arm and near my wrist there is some read writing

----------


## Moonbeam

> I try to send a text message to J and I want to include a clip of Bridget Jones Diary from youtube but every time I click on a video it shows some really dirty porn were the people are sweaty and hairy



That's probably from us finding out who Cusp really is.





> I have been feeling trapped lately I guess





Sounds like you need to start doing some planning for the future.  Sucks to be in a job that you hate.  That is the biggest incentive of all to try and change things.  Plus Shaun doing stuff like that.





> -At some point I use Deadspeak to talk to someone recently deceased.



 ::shock::  What is Deadspeak?  Do you do that often?

----------


## mark

> That's probably from us finding out who Cusp really is.



eh? have i missed something or am I being silly lol im confused






> Sounds like you need to start doing some planning for the future.  Sucks to be in a job that you hate.  That is the biggest incentive of all to try and change things.  Plus Shaun doing stuff like that.



yep already am moonbeam although I have not fully decided on my direction yet 





> What is Deadspeak?  Do you do that often?



ah sorry lol its from the books im reading. See in the books when people die they dont go to heaven or anything at all like that they just sit in their graves thinking the things they thought in life. Deadspeak is what the Necroscope uses its like telepathy but rather then hearing or talking to living things you hear and talk to the dead  :smiley:  

It is really an incredible idea, i mean think of being able to talk to the great thinkers of history who have continued to think after they died, imagine the new discoveries or theories or plans they thought up. It is a brilliant idea and its one of the reasons I dream of it so much

----------


## raklet

> She is standing between the side of my bed and my wardrobe and as I squeeze past her we get close and it really turns me on (which is strange and freaky, she is my cousin )



Hey, at least you didn't take a page from Sara's book and mack on your brother!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Hey, at least you didn't take a page from Sara's book and mack on your brother!



 ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh:: 

ah man that is good stuff lol! sorry again sara  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> eh? have i missed something or am I being silly lol im confused



Cusp revealed that he is really Ron Jeremy--a sweaty, hairy porn star.  it was in a thread of UM's--he is convinced that there is a beautiful female porn star amongst us.  I told him it was me, but I don't think he believed me, and then Cusp revealed he is Ron Jeremy, also know as The Hedgehog.





> yep already am moonbeam although I have not fully decided on my direction yet



It's really hard, I know, but you will figure out how to live the life that you want.  Decide where you want to be in life, then work towards it--if everything you do is focussed on getting you closer to where you want to be, you will get there.  Then it will be worth it.  It might be hard, but time goes by fast, and you will be there before you know it.





> ah sorry lol its from the books im reading. See in the books when people die they dont go to heaven or anything at all like that they just sit in their graves thinking the things they thought in life. Deadspeak is what the Necroscope uses its like telepathy but rather then hearing or talking to living things you hear and talk to the dead



I should have known, and after I get off of here, I'm going downstairs and telling Tom to find me the first book in that series.  





> It is really an incredible idea, i mean think of being able to talk to the great thinkers of history who have continued to think after they died, imagine the new discoveries or theories or plans they thought up. It is a brilliant idea and its one of the reasons I dream of it so much



Yes, it is an excellent idea...let's add that to the list of things to do while lucid.  :smiley: 





> Hey, at least you didn't take a page from Sara's book and mack on your brother!



I'd say a different-sex cousin is almost acceptable, compared to a same-sex sibling.  Not to be too judgemental or anything. ::lol::

----------


## Xox

> Well no lucidity which is annoying, my recall was slightly off to....my own fault really I stayed up stupidly late reading vampire world book 3 which is great!





Ooh you're readin that? How is it?






> *Elastic Bands*
> 
> * Back from Work*
> 
> *New Girl - Fragments*



Wow, you seem to be dreaming about work alot. Boring job huh? Poor you.





> (which is strange and freaky, she is my cousin ) and I debate on trying to take things further but she leaves and I get into bed.



Hahaha! Is this cousin thing going around or something?  :Eek:

----------


## Caradon

> I stayed up stupidly late reading vampire world book 3 which is great!



I did the same thing. I picked up my book at about 10:30pm with the intention of reading for an hour or two. I got so into it, I didn't end up going to sleep until five in the morning!

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, this pisses me off.  Tom went down to find the first book, and he's got this big stack of vampire books--but not the first one!  I have to order it.  He doesn't know what happened to it.

Those books are huge--that's quite a bit of reading material.

----------


## Caradon

> OK, this pisses me off. Tom went down to find the first book, and he's got this big stack of vampire books--but not the first one! I have to order it. He doesn't know what happened to it.
> 
> Those books are huge--that's quite a bit of reading material.



Yeah, it is a long complex story.  When I started reading it, I think only the first three were published. So I was reading it for a lot of years because I had to wait between books. And there are still more I haven't read! 

It's cool though. It's a story that's so fun to read that your glad it keeps going.

I hope you enjoy it too. :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Cusp revealed that he is really Ron Jeremy--a sweaty, hairy porn star.  it was in a thread of UM's--he is convinced that there is a beautiful female porn star amongst us.  I told him it was me, but I don't think he believed me, and then Cusp revealed he is Ron Jeremy, also know as The Hedgehog.



ah right I see! well that explains his dreams with the mormon girls ha ha  ::lol:: 

lol the hedgehog! thats sick but very funny lol






> Yes, it is an excellent idea...let's add that to the list of things to do while lucid.



oh yes that is definatley on my list lol as well as raising an army of dead lol






> [/color]
> 
> Ooh you're readin that? How is it?



ah yes I have been reading them for a while, its book number 8 in the series and dam is it worth reading! it is brilliant  :smiley: 






> Wow, you seem to be dreaming about work alot. Boring job huh? Poor you.



ah boring is not the word for it! dam when I was young I used to work in mcdonalds and even that is more interesting then my current job ::roll:: 

have you seen waking life? this clip sums up work lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0TvZRcwz4I





> Hahaha! Is this cousin thing going around or something?



 ::shock::  I hope never to have that again but saying as dreams are symbolic and not literal its ok lol





> I did the same thing. I picked up my book at about 10:30pm with the intention of reading for an hour or two. I got so into it, I didn't end up going to sleep until five in the morning!




lol they are so hard to put down sometimes I did it again last night ha ha





> OK, this pisses me off.  Tom went down to find the first book, and he's got this big stack of vampire books--but not the first one!  I have to order it.  He doesn't know what happened to it.
> 
> Those books are huge--that's quite a bit of reading material.



ah no thats well annoying! lol and yeah they are big! which im happy about cos it gives me something to do on my way to and from work

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 12 JANUARY 2008*

Some random dreams last night, good recall though and I eventually did a WILD resulting in the basic task being completed  :smiley: 
*
Mortal Kombat*

I am playing a new Mortal Kombat game, im playing as Janemba from DBZ and I have just preformed a fatality on my opponent. I wrapped a thin metal wire round my opponent and I pull it tight until his body is split in two. Im using a keyboard rather then a pad and I am repeatedly pressing a button called M2?

I have unlocked a new versus mode in which you enter a blue box and with 3 characters you fight against as many people as you can until you die.
*
Brothers Party*

My brother has gotten back from a night out at his friends house party, my mum asks him what he has been doing and he replies "yeah I have just been to a orgy it was great!" I am stunned I cant believe he told my mum that. He tells us "I have a video of it if you want to see it" and then he puts it on.

The video is off him and 2 girls sitting on a sofa, a girl with dark hair takes of her top. She has fake breasts that dont look good and I look closer I realise she has chest hair!  and on closer examination she has a adams apple!! its a man!! 

I burst out into a fit of laughter and im just about to start taking the piss out of shaun when he tells me to keep watching. On the video he stands up and prods the edge of the soda. 

It turns out that its one of those domino courses except its made of painted match sticks stood up on their ends. They start falling in a pattern and even though parts of the course fails I am stunned by the skill and time he has put into it. He tells me he has more footage and I burn it onto a disk for him.

*William Wallace*

Im viewing 3rd person and im on a hill and the scene seems to be from many years in the past, there is a meeting taken place between a Scottish clan and the English army.  The peace talks dont go well and the English army at the base of the hill start firing arrows towards the scots who use round shields to protect them selves. 

The Scottish leader swats arrows out the air and throws his shield like a frisby which hits the English general in the throat and nearly decapitates him. This causes the English to retreat and the leader turns to the English diplomat and throws him to the ground before taking a massive sword from his back and stabbing him.

He then declares "I AM WILLIAM WALLACE"

sorry BU lol I know how you hate that brave heart stuff.  ::lol:: 

*Fragment*

People are throwing chunks of bread doe into a river in thailand or some other easter country, the bred coagulates into a larger clump which blocks the river and causes a flood.

*
Basic Task Completed*

The last 2 dreams occurred in a short period of time and I decided I wouldnt take notes and attempt a WILD.

I am lying there and I notice I cant move, there are no feeling or sounds or imagery at all and so I slip into the dream unnoticed.

Suddenly I feel something moving under my sheets and touches my leg, I reach down and feel a hand then I follow it up a arm and feel hair! "Ah its only you shaun what do you want?" he throws my arm away hard and aggressively.

I know I am dreaming and I do a RC to be sure and I step out of bed, shaun steps back a bit. He then starts pushing me and is about to swing a punch at me when I grab him by the throat and lift him from the floor with no effort.

I walk around my bed still holding shaun by the throat when my mum walks in and I ask her "What should my new years resolution be" she says "well....it could be many things, err...I know you can call me a pole!", I look at her and say "what!!". 

I turn to shaun and try asking him but he looks at me like he is gonna kill me and so I slam him to the ground but on the way down he hits his head off a stool and stops moving. Even though its a dream I am still really guilty and worried and I bend down and ask him if he is ok and he smiles. 

I dont like to hurt people and clearly the same goes for my dreams

----------


## SadieM

Lol nice new years resolution XD you'd get hurt lol.... nice dreams. "I AM WILLIAM WALLACE!"

----------


## mark

> Lol nice new years resolution XD you'd get hurt lol.... nice dreams. "I AM WILLIAM WALLACE!"




Thanks SadieM

ha ha you know im almost tempted to try and slip it into a conversation just to see what she will say  ::evil::

----------


## Sara

YEAHHHH  :boogie:  you got to do your basic task!  ::goodjob2::  Congrats Mark!  :boogie: 





> Hey, at least you didn't take a page from Sara's book and mack on your brother! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mark
> 
> ...



 :paranoid:  what does 'mack' mean?
hmmm, gotta find out...

Hey, wait a minute...  ::angry:: 

You're taking a piss out of me!  ::furious:: 

Grrr, I'll get back on you, Raklet  :Mad: 

Hahaha, LOL!
I'm glad you didn't make out with your brother, Mark  ::D:  (although he wanted you, regarding the dream in which you got lucid  :Cheeky:  )
But your cousin would be OK  ::mrgreen:: 

Haha, that dream about your brother's party-vid... that was an interesting change of plot, when the girl turned out to be a guy  ::D:

----------


## Tobby

> *Mortal Kombat*



MK is always a cool game  ::D: 





> I walk around my bed still holding shaun by the throat when my mum walks in and I ask her "What should my new years resolution be" she says "well....it could be many things, err...I know you can call me a pole!"



I pictured this, and seemed quite funny. You holding your brother by his throat up, asking your mother your newyears resolution.  ::D: 

Congrats on the lucid task!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Brothers Party*





(Edit:  it didn't show up for some reason?)  I just said that was a very strange dream with a funny ending.





> sorry BU lol I know how you hate that brave heart stuff.





You can count me as a Braveheart-hater too.   ::lol:: 






> *Basic Task Completed*
> 
> The last 2 dreams occurred in a short period of time and I decided I wouldnt take notes and attempt a WILD.





Good job!






> Suddenly I feel something moving under my sheets and touches my leg, I reach down and feel a hand then I follow it up a arm and feel hair! "Ah its only you shaun what do you want?" he throws my arm away hard and aggressively.



That's weird; that's kind of like how a lot of my WILDs are, where I think I'm fighting with Tom in bed.

You should go up to your Mom and say, "You're a pole!"  to test her.  Then if she says "WTF?", you can say, "You look so thin, like a pole", and she will be happy.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 12 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> Some random dreams last night, good recall though and I eventually did a WILD resulting in the basic task being completed 
> *
> Mortal Kombat*
> 
> I am playing a new Mortal Kombat game, im playing as Janemba from DBZ and I have just preformed a fatality on my opponent. I wrapped a thin metal wire round my opponent and I pull it tight until his body is split in two. Im using a keyboard rather then a pad and I am repeatedly pressing a button called M2?
> 
> I have unlocked a new versus mode in which you enter a blue box and with 3 characters you fight against as many people as you can until you die.



Useful button.  Wish I had one IRL.





> *
> Brothers Party*
> 
> My brother has gotten back from a night out at his friends house party, my mum asks him what he has been doing and he replies "yeah I have just been to a orgy it was great!" I am stunned I cant believe he told my mum that. He tells us "I have a video of it if you want to see it" and then he puts it on.
> 
> The video is off him and 2 girls sitting on a sofa, a girl with dark hair takes of her top. She has fake breasts that dont look good and I look closer I realise she has chest hair!  and on closer examination she has a adams apple!! its a man!! 
> 
> I burst out into a fit of laughter and im just about to start taking the piss out of shaun when he tells me to keep watching. On the video he stands up and prods the edge of the soda. 
> 
> It turns out that its one of those domino courses except its made of painted match sticks stood up on their ends. They start falling in a pattern and even though parts of the course fails I am stunned by the skill and time he has put into it. He tells me he has more footage and I burn it onto a disk for him.



LOL.  I can't think of anything more random following on from a transsexual orgy.





> *William Wallace*
> 
> Im viewing 3rd person and im on a hill and the scene seems to be from many years in the past, there is a meeting taken place between a Scottish clan and the English army.  The peace talks dont go well and the English army at the base of the hill start firing arrows towards the scots who use round shields to protect them selves. 
> 
> The Scottish leader swats arrows out the air and throws his shield like a frisby which hits the English general in the throat and nearly decapitates him. This causes the English to retreat and the leader turns to the English diplomat and throws him to the ground before taking a massive sword from his back and stabbing him.
> 
> He then declares "I AM WILLIAM WALLACE"
> 
> sorry BU lol I know how you hate that brave heart stuff.



That's OK  ::lol:: .  Some inner conflict, though, Mark  ::D: 





> *Fragment*
> 
> People are throwing chunks of bread doe into a river in thailand or some other easter country, the bred coagulates into a larger clump which blocks the river and causes a flood.



Interesting idea for environmental warfare.  Could be the brightest idea since the "bouncing bomb".

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, nice set of dreams. I do have to say, that has to be the weirdest resolution ever... [And congrants on the lucid task being done]

----------


## mark

> YEAHHHH  you got to do your basic task!  Congrats Mark!




 ::D:  thanks sara! I am waiting for a good lucid with control so I can attempt the planet thing! that one will be cool! 






> what does 'mack' mean?
> hmmm, gotta find out...
> 
> Hey, wait a minute... 
> 
> You're taking a piss out of me! 
> 
> Grrr, I'll get back on you, Raklet




ha ha ha ha great sara that whole sentence made me laugh







> Haha, that dream about your brother's party-vid... that was an interesting change of plot, when the girl turned out to be a guy



random as owt wasnt it lol 





> MK is always a cool game 
> 
> 
> I pictured this, and seemed quite funny. You holding your brother by his throat up, asking your mother your newyears resolution. 
> 
> Congrats on the lucid task!!



yeah MK used to be one of my fav games like! I used to like sub zero the best





> You can count me as a Braveheart-hater too.




lol yeah what with his fondness for eating dogs and unbelievable racism who wouldnt hate him lol
 





> That's weird; that's kind of like how a lot of my WILDs are, where I think I'm fighting with Tom in bed.



yeah it was totally random, there was no transition or anything I was totally surprised 





> You should go up to your Mom and say, "You're a pole!"  to test her.  Then if she says "WTF?", you can say, "You look so thin, like a pole", and she will be happy.



ha ha can you imagine it ha ha "mum you pole!!!" then running away ha ha ::lol:: 





> LOL.  I can't think of anything more random following on from a transsexual orgy.



ha ha it was so funny in my dream I was laughing so much ha ha





> That's OK .  Some inner conflict, though, Mark



yeah thats what I thought to but I couldnt figure out what it was.





> Interesting idea for environmental warfare.  Could be the brightest idea since the "bouncing bomb".



lol yeah them enemies wouldnt stand a chance with a huge ball of bread doe  :wink2: 





> Wow, nice set of dreams. I do have to say, that has to be the weirdest resolution ever... [And congrants on the lucid task being done]



 ::D:  thank you LB, yeah lol it was totally random ha ha I was very confused by it

----------


## The Cusp

AaaaaahhhhhhH!  Adam's Apple!  Run away!  That was too funny.

----------


## Burned up

> AaaaaahhhhhhH!  Adam's Apple!  Run away!  That was too funny.



I know a guy who that happened to  :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> what does 'mack' mean?
> hmmm, gotta find out...



Slang - to flirt with or attempt to seduce.  A guy that picks up lots of girls is known as a mack daddy.

----------


## Xox

Congrats on the WILD and completion of lucid task! *feels jelous*

And mortal kombat huh? Those are like my favorite video games ever.  ::D: 

Fatality.  ::shock:: 

You're brother appeared in your dreams a lot.  ::lol::  @ the orgy thing.

----------


## Burned up

> Slang - to flirt with or attempt to seduce.  A guy that picks up lots of girls is known as a mack daddy.



A philanderer, then.  Not come across that slang.  Hasn't crossed the Atlantic yet I suppose.

I'm trying to think of the local slang for the same but can't.  Women are refered to as "loose" (or worse) but the term tends not to be used for men.  Such is culture and sexual politics  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> AaaaaahhhhhhH!  Adam's Apple!  Run away!  That was too funny.



ha ha ha at the time it was really funny! I thought my bro had slept with him/her. ahhh think of the fun I could have had taking the piss out of him  ::lol:: 






> I know a guy who that happened to



 ::rolllaugh:: really! thats bad stuff lol I bet he was gutted lol





> Congrats on the WILD and completion of lucid task! *feels jelous*
> 
> And mortal kombat huh? Those are like my favorite video games ever. 
> 
> Fatality. 
> 
> You're brother appeared in your dreams a lot.  @ the orgy thing.



thanks xox, ah dont feel jealous  ::hug:: 

yeah MK was great lol I used to love it especially the second one 





> I'm trying to think of the local slang for the same but can't.  Women are refered to as "loose" (or worse) but the term tends not to be used for men.  Such is culture and sexual politics



lol how about a player? I know thats what the males who sleep around get called here in Newcastle

----------


## Burned up

> lol how about a player? I know thats what the males who sleep around get called here in Newcastle



Yes, although I don't hear it much around here.  Amazing how we have words in the UK that people 10 miles away may not understand.

How many people outside of Newcastle know what a stottie is?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 13 JANUARY 2008*

Well my dreams are hard to remember and totally random. The first few notes I have entered are really hard to read but I can make out a few fragments
*
Fragments*

- I am watching a TV show about kids who are watching DBZ.

- There is a small Green mushroom person about 3 or 4 inches tall running round a coastal hillside trying to eat flowers which will make it bigger whilst trying to avoid being eaten by iguanas.

- a woman in a large cake tin getting mixed in with a carrot cake mix.....her boobs are sagging down to the floor and I keep trying to put them back up onto her chest but they keep falling further to the ground

*Dont Go*

I am in my Nans house with D we are kneeling on the floor naked facing each other and she is stroking my face. She is going on a date and I ask her not to go but she says that she is going and says she wont be back home tonight and I feel really sad and hurt and she gives me a sad little smile then leaves.

Kevin is lying on the sofa with his stomach hanging out and I feel disgusted, he is watching the TV and I sit down and start watching him.

----------


## mark

[quote=Burned up;657323
How many people outside of Newcastle know what a stottie is?[/quote]

ha ha what you say is true lol

mmmm stotties...for those who dont know its a type of bread and yeah its only a north east thing same with Peas Pudding.

In Yorkshire they have bonfire toffee and parking (which is a ginger cake). In Scotland dont they call pasties bridies or something?

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha what you say is true lol
> 
> mmmm stotties...for those who dont know its a type of bread and yeah its only a north east thing same with Peas Pudding.
> 
> In Yorkshire they have bonfire toffee and parking (which is a ginger cake). In Scotland dont they call pasties bridies or something?



Bridies are similar to pasties, yes.  Kind of a flat version filled with just mince and probably fattier.  And if you ask for a "pie" you get a Scottish mince pie (filled with the same stuff).  Basically cheap meat that needs lots of brown sauce to hide the fact.

We also famously deep fry everything.

----------


## Burned up

> *
> Fragments*
> 
> - I am watching a TV show about kids who are watching DBZ.



DBZ???





> - There is a small Green mushroom person about 3 or 4 inches tall running round a coastal hillside trying to eat flowers which will make it bigger whilst trying to avoid being eaten by iguanas.



LOL are you sure it's not you that's been on the mushrooms!





> - a woman in a large cake tin getting mixed in with a carrot cake mix.....her boobs are sagging down to the floor and I keep trying to put them back up onto her chest but they keep falling further to the ground



Hahahaha.  I'm not even going to begin to try and interpret that one.





> *Dont Go*
> 
> I am in my Nans house with D we are kneeling on the floor naked facing each other and she is stroking my face. She is going on a date and I ask her not to go but she says that she is going and says she wont be back home tonight and I feel really sad and hurt and she gives me a sad little smile then leaves.
> 
> Kevin is lying on the sofa with his stomach hanging out and I feel disgusted, he is watching the TV and I sit down and start watching him.



Awwwww man.  Those dreams are the worst.  Nightmares I can handle.  Losing someone special is far worse.  It's bad enough waking and knowing she's not there but to see her go in the dream - that's just not fair.

I want her to stay for you next time.

----------


## Sara

> - There is a small Green mushroom person about 3 or 4 inches tall running round a coastal hillside trying to eat flowers which will make it bigger whilst trying to avoid being eaten by iguanas.
> 
> - a woman in a large cake tin getting mixed in with a carrot cake mix.....her boobs are sagging down to the floor and I keep trying to put them back up onto her chest but they keep falling further to the ground



Whahaha, those fragments are just too random.  ::D: 





> *Dont Go*
> 
> I am in my Nans house with D we are kneeling on the floor naked facing each other and she is stroking my face. She is going on a date and I ask her not to go but she says that she is going and says she wont be back home tonight and I feel really sad and hurt and she gives me a sad little smile then leaves.



Ahhh, that is so sad  :Sad: 
I can so imagine the sad feeling you had  :Sad: 

I wish you a nice and romantic dream for tonight! Or some adventurous lucid  ::D:

----------


## Tobby

> *DREAMS FOR 13 DECEMBER 2008*



You dream quite far into the future...  ::smartie::   ::tongue:: 





> *Dont Go*
> 
> I am in my Nans house with D we are kneeling on the floor naked facing each other and she is stroking my face. She is going on a date and I ask her not to go but she says that she is going and says she wont be back home tonight and I feel really sad and hurt and she gives me a sad little smile then leaves.



That's sad. I had dreams in which I lost someone very dear to me, and I always woke up in a very sad mood. Can imagine how you felt. Hopefully better dreams coming up!  ::yddd::

----------


## raklet

> I want her to stay for you next time.



I feel bad for that dream too.   :Sad:   But BU, D has _got to go_.  You don't want _her_ staying around.  Maybe some other girl, but not D.  She's bad for Mark.  Hang in there Mark!  Someone special is around the corner.  You'll find her someday!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I do say, you have the strangest dream fragments to tell us today... That last fragment was... freaky to say the least... When you say saggy, I think wrinkly too >.< Eww... that's sick.

----------


## Moonbeam

I thought the title of "Don't Go" made it especially sad, for some reaon.





> I feel bad for that dream too.  But BU, D has _got to go_. You don't want _her_ staying around. Maybe some other girl, but not D. She's bad for Mark. Hang in there Mark! Someone special is around the corner. You'll find her someday!



I concur!  Mark is a wonderful guy, and he is going to meet someone good enough for him!  And he'll quit dreaming about D.

----------


## SadieM

That was sad.. and that would suck... she's leaving you!  :Eek: 

Lol that was freaky with the woman... and perverted, Mark! O:< Lol JK. nice dreams.

----------


## Caradon

Just read your Lucid task dream. Congratulations on that! That was so funny.
What a thing to ask your mom as she walks in on you holding your friend by the throat. I can just imagine if that was a real life situation. ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> I feel bad for that dream too.    But BU, D has _got to go_.  You don't want _her_ staying around.  Maybe some other girl, but not D.  She's bad for Mark.  Hang in there Mark!  Someone special is around the corner.  You'll find her someday!







> I thought the title of "Don't Go" made it especially sad, for some reaon.
> 
> I concur!  Mark is a wonderful guy, and he is going to meet someone good enough for him!  And he'll quit dreaming about D.



But it wasn't really D.  It was a special dream girl who happened to take her form.  Let's hope Mark has dreams about a special girl who stays.

----------


## Moonbeam

> But it wasn't really D. It was a special dream girl who happened to take her form. Let's hope Mark has dreams about a special girl who stays.



 
But mark thinks of that DC as "D".  You mean you hope he dreams about someone who stays because that will mean IRL he found someone he likes?

----------


## mark

> DBZ???



Oh sorry its a Japanese animation called Dragonball Z its basically loads of people fighting, its great






> LOL are you sure it's not you that's been on the mushrooms!



ha ha it seems that way doesnt it lol! 





> Hahahaha.  I'm not even going to begin to try and interpret that one.



yeah lol I dont blame ya ha ha  :wink2: 





> Awwwww man.  Those dreams are the worst.  Nightmares I can handle.  Losing someone special is far worse.  It's bad enough waking and knowing she's not there but to see her go in the dream - that's just not fair.
> 
> I want her to stay for you next time.



Well this dream is in fact a very good view on one of my major fears when it comes to relationships  ::roll::  

As for staying, I would like the idea of that person to stay but not D I wanther out my dreams ha ha stupid bitch lol





> Ahhh, that is so sad 
> I can so imagine the sad feeling you had 
> 
> I wish you a nice and romantic dream for tonight! Or some adventurous lucid



yeah it wasnt a nice dream at all, I have them every now and then. NBot being good enough is one of my main fears in life





> You dream quite far into the future...



Ah yes lol thanks for pointing that out mate  :Oops: 





> That's sad. I had dreams in which I lost someone very dear to me, and I always woke up in a very sad mood. Can imagine how you felt. Hopefully better dreams coming up!



yes that is much the same way I felt when I woke up after that

----------


## mark

> I feel bad for that dream too.    But BU, D has _got to go_.  You don't want _her_ staying around.  Maybe some other girl, but not D.  She's bad for Mark.  Hang in there Mark!  Someone special is around the corner.  You'll find her someday!



 ::D:  ha ha yeah, I wounder why she keeps appearing in my dreams hmmmm





> I do say, you have the strangest dream fragments to tell us today... That last fragment was... freaky to say the least... When you say saggy, I think wrinkly too >.< Eww... that's sick.



 ::shock::  ha ha I cant remember them being wrinkly just hugely floppy lol  :Oops: 





> I thought the title of "Don't Go" made it especially sad, for some reaon.
> 
> I concur!  Mark is a wonderful guy, and he is going to meet someone good enough for him!  And he'll quit dreaming about D.



 ::hug::  Thank you moonbeam  ::D: 

Do you think that is why I still dream of her because I dont have anyone now?





> That was sad.. and that would suck... she's leaving you! 
> 
> Lol that was freaky with the woman... and perverted, Mark! O:< Lol JK. nice dreams.



 :tongue2:  he he well its not called my warped reality for nothing ha ha. You should see some of my much earlier dreams lol  ::shock::  







> Just read your Lucid task dream. Congratulations on that! That was so funny.
> What a thing to ask your mom as she walks in on you holding your friend by the throat. I can just imagine if that was a real life situation.



 ::D:  thanks mate! ha I could just picture my mums face lol she would be shocked I tell ya that lol  :tongue2: 





> But it wasn't really D.  It was a special dream girl who happened to take her form.  Let's hope Mark has dreams about a special girl who stays.







> But mark thinks of that DC as "D".  You mean you hope he dreams about someone who stays because that will mean IRL he found someone he likes?



Now these are both interesting points, both are correct. Now the DC D appears cos She is the person I have cared for the most so far and BU you  are partially right in that its not really D but that loving feeling I crave mixed with one of my great fears lol and I beleave its that fear which manifests its self as D

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 14 JANUARY 2008*

Well I didnt sleep much last night so my recall is very dodgy  ::roll::  I am very tired so hopefully some good recall tonight  :smiley: 

*Storm*

I am standing on a hillside looking down into a street, there is a large storm approaching but there is no wind or rain coming from the storm. There is a round hole in the cloud which marks a point of massive suction (much like a tornado but without a funnel) 

Because storm has passed over the sea and because of the suction it has carried a wall of dirty water, like a storm surge which is about 30ft high. It comes flowing down the street carrying cars and destroying buildings along the way.
*
Fragment*

I am swimming in the ocean to Sicily for some reason

----------


## Burned up

> But mark thinks of that DC as "D".  You mean you hope he dreams about someone who stays because that will mean IRL he found someone he likes?



No.  I just wish him a nice dream.  But if he finds the right person IRL then that's better still!

----------


## Burned up

> Now these are both interesting points, both are correct. Now the DC D appears cos She is the person I have cared for the most so far and BU you  are partially right in that its not really D but that loving feeling I crave mixed with one of my great fears lol and I beleave its that fear which manifests its self as D



Yes, start with the feeling and work from there.  Your dream went from a kind of pure/vulnerable intimacy to a resigned state of just killing time.  I would guess you'd had that transition of feelings with D.  So it's perhaps not surprising she appears in the scene when you're re-experiencing these feelings.

Sooner or later you'll likely dream of someone (who you may know or will be a stranger) and your feelings and the consequent dream scene will be different.  Like me and that young girl the other day.  Or even my friend yesterday.  I read many of the posts in the Dream Interpretation forum and so many people dream of friends who become lovers in their dream.  They always say "in real life we're just friends".  But what does that indicate?  These are the people with whom we can maintain loving relationships without actually being "in love" with them.  At one level these people excite us but for most of our waking life they're just ... there.  Why am I saying this?  Oh yes, it could even be that you have a rewarding dream about D one day.  But it doesn't mean you want to be with her any more than the one you just had meant that you do (or don't).

----------


## Moonbeam

> Do you think that is why I still dream of her because I dont have anyone now?



Now that I say that, I don't know, cuz I still dream of BF's that I had a long time ago.  They are not sad dreams tho, so maybe someday your D dreams won't be like that either.





> Now these are both interesting points, both are correct. Now the DC D appears cos She is the person I have cared for the most so far and BU you are partially right in that its not really D but that loving feeling I crave mixed with one of my great fears lol and I beleave its that fear which manifests its self as D



Oh I understand; mark, you are getting as good as Bu as interpreting the dreams.

----------


## Burned up

> Oh I understand; mark, you are getting as good as Bu as interpreting the dreams.



Thanks for the compliment Moony.  Of course, we're our own dream experts really.

----------


## mark

> I would guess you'd had that transition of feelings with D.  So it's perhaps not surprising she appears in the scene when you're re-experiencing these feelings.



well actually I was still very much in love with her at the end, it took me entirely by surprise when she left me for someone else. Although you are once more almost correct. 

Since breaking up with her I have had a few unsuccessful little things (its more surprising a girl K does not appear more cos she actually did word for word fulfill that fear  ::roll:: ) with girls but have been for a while now in that  resigned state of just killing time. I am fully intending to change that this year  :wink2: 





> Sooner or later you'll likely dream of someone (who you may know or will be a stranger) and your feelings and the consequent dream scene will be different.  Like me and that young girl the other day.  Or even my friend yesterday.  I read many of the posts in the Dream Interpretation forum and so many people dream of friends who become lovers in their dream.  They always say "in real life we're just friends".  But what does that indicate?  These are the people with whom we can maintain loving relationships without actually being "in love" with them.  At one level these people excite us but for most of our waking life they're just ... there.  Why am I saying this?  Oh yes, it could even be that you have a rewarding dream about D one day.  But it doesn't mean you want to be with her any more than the one you just had meant that you do (or don't).



I see what your saying mate  :smiley:  thanks you for the info. I dont have any feeling left for her at all so I am left to think that these dreams of her are just regarding that feeling I want of innocent love.  :Oops: 

[quote=Moonbeam;659118
Oh I understand; mark, you are getting as good as Bu as interpreting the dreams.[/quote]

 ::D:  thank you....but still I very much appreciate all your views on my dreams  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 15 JANUARY 2008*

No dreams for this night. I was awoken by my alarm and I always forget my dreams when that happens

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww.... I was hoping ot hear of some romantic story or action filled one today, but that's fine, I can always wait.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 16 JANUARY 2007*

Well I had extra time to sleep last night because I had a Doctors appointment in the morning so a few extra hours sleep.

My dreams were not entirely vivid but I still managed to get a few details .

Oh I have been given a new course of medication for the coming week...there is LOADS of it so it should be interesting to see how it affects my dreams.

OH NO lol I just looked t my notes! about half the nights dreams are written over the same line  ::lol::   :Mad: 


*Vampire Hunting!*

I am hunting vampires with a friend? we take quad bikes into a multi story car park, its almost dark and its hard to see whats happening....(cant read notes)

...I am standing over a Lady of the Wamphyri and im hosing her down with a flame thrower. She is writhing on the floor, her skin blistering and her red eyes glowing. She stops moving and I notice that her skin is moving on her back.

Suddenly a vicious looking mouth with razor teeth forms on her back and stretches up to bite me, I flee....(again my notes are unreadable)

- Something about a black shaggy dog but my notes are a mess
*
Fragments*

Again my notes are very hard to read!

-I am arguing with Sara about something....I think it may end with her smiling though
-Something about being smarter than someone?

*Advanced Task Completed??

*This is not the most exciting of lucids
I am at work in my office and I am sitting at a desk with shaun, We are making small bridges out of coloured paper as some kind of task. I have added paper clips in order to make things more stable but shaun tells me "that is not allowed, its cheating. We are only meant to make it from paper not paper clips".

I walk over to a cupboard open it and snap a square of chocolate with caramel inside and eat it.  I turn to shaun "I will go and get the rule book and we will check about the paper clips" I leave the room, cross the corridor and enter another room and pick up my rule book. 

I turn and leave the room but im lost!! its not the same place I have just been "eh??" I think "ah of course I forgot things change in my dream". I laugh and walk out the room. I suddenly stop and think about what I have just said and I do a nose pinch RC and can still breath.

I am dreaming! and I turn to a old prudish looking woman who is sitting in the entrance to a long corridor behind a empty desk. "excuse me, could I ask you something?" I say, "yes what is it PRICK!" she answers. I am a little amused but I continue "tell me something I dont..." I change my mind "err....why did you call me a prick?" She sits there and gives no reply.

I turn and enter a door and I come across 3 older women I work with I ask "tell me something..." but they are not listening to me, in fact they are laughing at me and so I kick one of them in the shin as hard as I can and run away.  ::lol:: 

I stop in front of a blacked out window and I suddenly think ah the advanced task! I tell myself that when I pass through the window I will be in a different world. I step up and try to go through but the window just pushes open and I fly out into a sunny sky. I realise im in my old school yard and I land in the shade of a small alcove in the wall. 

I approach another blacked out window and remembering what Caradon said about focusing on your hand to make it immaterial I try it and my hand passes through the dark glass sending slow ripples which flow across the surface in concentric waves. Its incredible! I once again remind myself that there is another world on the other side and I poke my head through.

Inside is a small room a little bigger then my head and I see a endless expanse of ever shrinking rooms like when you look between the reflection of 2 mirrors that are facing each other. I pull out and decide to fly a bit and so I step out into the bright sun which is warm and I float up to the roof.

The roof is filled with ornate tiling, battlements and bell towers and its very pretty and I decide to try once more to reach another world. I fall backwards towards the ground cos I know that I will pass through the ground into another world. As I hit the ground I pass into blackness then into the sky again. 

This repeats its self a few times until I stop and realise that the sky is now purple! and the ground which was a school yard is now a endless Grey dusty plain with black boulders scattered here and there. In the distance I see a building which is white with a red roof (like you would expect to see in the Mediterranean) the building seems to be a endless line of archways but I dont know the purpose of this. I know this is not my world but a alternate world and I decide to wake up cos I am struggling to remember what happened at the start of the dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O Poor you, that lucid task may have been done, but I feel bad for you, that lucid must of felt yuck...

Vmapire hunting?!? You're killing off little people who suck your blodo and live in your head?!?!? Goodness, I've never hunted one, they typically hunt me O.o

----------


## mark

> O.O Poor you, that lucid task may have been done, but I feel bad for you, that lucid must of felt yuck...




I actually quite enjoyed some of the things in it like the window thing was great! the ripples were stunning it was like the window was a thick liquid. and the free falling into the ground was cool....if you have never tried free falling I would suggest it. It is so intense you get that funny feeling in your stomach and everything! its cool and utterly thrilling  :smiley: 





> Vmapire hunting?!? You're killing off little people who suck your blodo and live in your head?!?!? Goodness, I've never hunted one, they typically hunt me O.o



ha ha trust me I have had my share of vampire attacks! some of them terrified me but not that time! lol I turned the tables! I shall hunt them from now on lol!  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> OH NO lol I just looked t my notes! about half the nights dreams are written over the same line



I hate when that happens!  ::angry:: 





> This is not the most exciting of lucids





I thought this was a really cool dream!





> I am dreaming! and I turn to a old prudish looking woman who is sitting in the entrance to a long corridor behind a empty desk. "excuse me, could I ask you something?" I say, "yes what is it PRICK!" she answers. I am a little amused but I continue "tell me something I dont..." I change my mind "err....why did you call me a prick?" She sits there and gives no reply.





You almost did the task you suggested!  So close!  At least you remembered it.





> I approach another blacked out window and remembering what Caradon said about focusing on your hand to make it immaterial I try it and my hand passes through the dark glass sending slow ripples which flow across the surface in concentric waves. Its incredible! I once again remind myself that there is another world on the other side and I poke my head through.





That is totally cool.  





> The roof is filled with ornate tiling, battlements and bell towers and its very pretty and I decide to try once more to reach another world. I fall backwards towards the ground cos I know that I will pass through the ground into another world. As I hit the ground I pass into blackness then into the sky again.





Wow, good job!  I've never done that; I'll have to try and remember that one.





> This repeats its self a few times until I stop and realise that the sky is now purple! and the ground which was a school yard is now a endless Grey dusty plain with black boulders scattered here and there. In the distance I see a building which is white with a red roof (like you would expect to see in the Mediterranean) the building seems to be a endless line of archways but I dont know the purpose of this. I know this is not my world but a alternate world and I decide to wake up cos I am struggling to remember what happened at the start of the dream.



You did the advanced task!   :boogie:  That's was a long lucid.

I liked that dream; lots of weird images.

----------


## Sara

> OH NO lol I just looked t my notes! about half the nights dreams are written over the same line



Hahaha, that must be frustrating!
So, you don't remember much of your dream when your alarm wakes you up? Pfew, I'm glad I do, because I hardly ever wake up without my alarm  :tongue2: 






> ...I am standing over a Lady of the Wamphyri and im hosing her down with a flame thrower. She is writhing on the floor, her skin blistering and her red eyes glowing. She stops moving and I notice that her skin is moving on her back.
> 
> Suddenly a vicious looking mouth with razor teeth forms on her back and stretches up to bite me, I flee....



Ieehh, that's pretty scary. I'm doubting now about reading on  :wink2: 





> -I am arguing with Sara about something....I think it may end with her smiling though



Me-Sara, or that other Sara?





> -Something about being smarter than someone?



*looks for smiley with sealed lips*





> [/B]This is not the most exciting of lucids



Not exciting? Well, still pretty long and interesting!





> I turn and leave the room but im lost!! its not the same place I have just been "eh??" I think "ah of course I forgot things change in my dream". I laugh and walk out the room. I suddenly stop and think about what I have just said and I do a nose pinch RC and can still breath.



LOL, that is cool reasoning of your mind! It was smart, not failing you on the opportunity to get lucid  :smiley: 





> "excuse me, could I ask you something?" I say, "yes what is it PRICK!" she answers. I am a little amused but I continue "tell me something I dont..." I change my mind "err....why did you call me a prick?" She sits there and gives no reply.



Ahhhh, you almost got the possible-task done!






> I approach another blacked out window and remembering what Caradon said about focusing on your hand to make it immaterial I try it and my hand passes through the dark glass sending slow ripples which flow across the surface in concentric waves. Its incredible! I once again remind myself that there is another world on the other side and I poke my head through.



Wow, that sounds cool! Going consciously through the solid material. Good thinking, I like this image of the rippling glass.

Some very pretty images in this dream, I like how you described the scenes!





> I fall backwards towards the ground cos I know that I will pass through the ground into another world. As I hit the ground I pass into blackness then into the sky again.



How dare you say 'not the most exciting of lucids'  ::shock::  Damn, free-falling backwards, phasing through glass, changing the world around you... I'd give a lot for a dream like that!

Congrats on the advance task, now you can wear those very beautiful planetary wings!

----------


## raklet

Vampires....awesome!

Great job on the lucid.  Cool how you kept trying it even when it thwarted you at first.  Nice one.

----------


## Burned up

> [SIZE=4]
> OH NO lol I just looked t my notes! about half the nights dreams are written over the same line[/COLOR]



Been there, done that.   :Sad: 





> - Something about a black shaggy dog but my notes are a mess



You need to get that dog toilet trained.





> Again my notes are very hard to read!
> 
> -I am arguing with Sara about something....I think it may end with her smiling though



Yeah, Sara always drops smilies into her dream journal  :smiley: 





> -Something about being smarter than someone?



When it's you (or me) versus Sara on dream recall...

----------


## mark

> I hate when that happens!



ha yeah it is very annoying





> I thought this was a really cool dream!



 ::D:  thank you MB I am glad you liked it 





> You almost did the task you suggested!  So close!  At least you remembered it.



lol yeah....stupid DCs...still the regretted it when I kicked them lol...sor childish ha ha





> You did the advanced task!   That's was a long lucid.
> 
> I liked that dream; lots of weird images.



ah so you think I did it then  :smiley:  great stuff I wasnt sure if it would count! I still dont have the badge for it thought  :Sad: 







> Hahaha, that must be frustrating!
> So, you don't remember much of your dream when your alarm wakes you up? Pfew, I'm glad I do, because I hardly ever wake up without my alarm



lol yeah it was annoying, and I really dont remember my dreams when im shocked awake I think it may have something to do with being a light sleeper 






> Ieehh, that's pretty scary. I'm doubting now about reading on



ah as freaky as it sounds, I wasnt scarred. It was quite cool to fry her after all she was fairly nasty  :smiley: 






> Me-Sara, or that other Sara?
> 
> 
> *looks for smiley with sealed lips*



well see I dont know cos my notes are all messed up. I seemed like a long dream I doubt I was arguing with you but more likely we were arguing with someone else.









> LOL, that is cool reasoning of your mind! It was smart, not failing you on the opportunity to get lucid



ha ha yeah but it almost slipped from my grasp lol 







> Wow, that sounds cool! Going consciously through the solid material. Good thinking, I like this image of the rippling glass.



ah yeah that was great, it reminded me of DLs power from heroes






> Some very pretty images in this dream, I like how you described the scenes!



 :smiley:  thank you sara  :smiley: 







> How dare you say 'not the most exciting of lucids'  Damn, free-falling backwards, phasing through glass, changing the world around you... I'd give a lot for a dream like that!
> 
> Congrats on the advance task, now you can wear those very beautiful planetary wings!



 ::lol::  thanks again lol, its just I never had to much in the way of action or flying etc

yeah I cant wait for the planet badge





> Vampires....awesome!
> 
> Great job on the lucid.  Cool how you kept trying it even when it thwarted you at first.  Nice one.



ha ha ha yeah I am loving the vampires in my dream.....next lucid goal is the mobius continuum





> You need to get that dog toilet trained.



 ::lol::  ha nice one mate  ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 17 JANUARY 2008*

ha ha some totally random dreams last night, I dont have much details but hey what the hell...I have a week off work and hopefully I will have some good lucids  :smiley: 

*Leave Me Alone!*

I am lying in my bed trying to sleep when I hear someone coming in the room. I look up and its hard to see who it is because its so dark when suddenly something hits my pillow really hard.

I pick the item up and realise its a heavy steel ball about 2cm across, whilst looking at it another ball smashes me in the chest which really hurts. I realise its Shaun and he is trying to keep me awake.

I throw the ball back and he ducks out the room and then reappears and throws another ball at me, they keep coming at me hitting me in the chest and I keep throwing them back but not one of them finds their target.

*Kevin's Accident*

....I am on a grassy knoll where there is loads of gym equipment and people working out, im with Kevin and Shaun. Shaun is showing off and accidentally knocks Kevin to the ground and he strikes his head off a corner on the equipment.

"Shit" me and Shaun say and go down to see if he is alright, he is spewing alcohol and instead of blood coming out of the gash in his head there is beer flowing and spreading across the ground.

ha ha man I laughed at that when I remembered it all I could think ids how typical it is lol  ::lol:: 

*Ted Haggard*

I do not wish to offend anyone with this dream...so sorry if I do. In case you dont know who he is, this is a link to a clip of him. Basically he is a evangelical fundamentalist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uokV7...eature=related

I am standing in a huge field facing a stage, there are thousands of people maybe even tens of thousands all cheering at Ted as he preaches his faith.

I am stunned and slightly disgusted as I look around at these people that America would ever let such a fundamentalist person be elected to president.  "Faith and politics should not be integrated, its dangerous and irresponsible" I tell someone standing next to me.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, what an interesting mix of dreams. That accident one was funny, beer instead of blood ^.^

As for the last one, I don't see how it would offend people, religion and politics shouldn't mix.

----------


## mark

> Ah, what an interesting mix of dreams. That accident one was funny, beer instead of blood ^.^



ha ha yeah its even funnier cos he is a border line alcoholic lol





> As for the last one, I don't see how it would offend people, religion and politics shouldn't mix.




well see I know alot of people are sensitive, especially in America about religion and I know those opposed to Christian views are not treated well at all.

----------


## Burned up

> *Ted Haggard*
> 
> I do not wish to offend anyone with this dream...so sorry if I do. In case you dont know who he is, this is a link to a clip of him. Basically he is a evangelical fundamentalist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uokV7...eature=related
> 
> I am standing in a huge field facing a stage, there are thousands of people maybe even tens of thousands all cheering at Ted as he preaches his faith.
> 
> I am stunned and slightly disgusted as I look around at these people that America would ever let such a fundamentalist person be elected to president.  "Faith and politics should not be integrated, its dangerous and irresponsible" I tell someone standing next to me.



A very rational dream, Mark.

Sure this was a dream?  I often fantasise about doing this irl.  I haven't heard of him before, btw.

----------


## mark

> A very rational dream, Mark.
> 
> Sure this was a dream?  I often fantasise about doing this irl.  I haven't heard of him before, btw.



yeah def a dream lol it was the last one I had before I woke up...I guess it could have been HI but it felt like a dream memory

well see I have been looking into this alot recently. I am a big fan of Richard Dawkins and following some of the stuff he has done online I have discovered some rather disturbing truths relating to the impact of religion in America. It was only a matter of time before this entered my dream

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> well see I know alot of people are sensitive, especially in America about religion and I know those opposed to Christian views are not treated well at all.



Meh, well, I may be a Christian, but offense I take not, and as far as I see, the many Hindu and Islamic friends I have are treated well, but maybe in the rural areas they aren't *shrugs*. And I think I'd be more sensitive to being accused of being sensitive than anything else  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> "Shit" me and Shaun say and go down to see if he is alright, he is spewing alcohol and instead of blood coming out of the gash in his head there is beer flowing and spreading across the ground.



Now, why would you dream something like that?  ::lol::  At least his wounds are self-sterilizing.  :tongue2: 

*




Ted Haggard



*

Now that's a nightmare!  You know what happened to the gay-prostitute paying, speed-using, good minister, right?  Some consolation, at least.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/11/03/hag...ons/index.html





> I am stunned and slightly disgusted as I look around at these people that America would ever let such a fundamentalist person be elected to president.



I'm stunned and a lot more than slightly disgusted at what's going on here, myself.

----------


## raklet

> Basically he is a evangelical fundamentalist



The hell he is!  

PRIESTCRAFT is thus defined: The stratagem and frauds of priests; fraud or imposition in religious concerns. Management of selfish and ambitious priests to gain wealth and power, or to impose upon the credulity of others.

I think that is a better summary of Ted Haggart.  A deceiver that was only ever interested in religion to steal people's money for his own gain.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, that sounded like a fun Lucid to me. Funny kicking that lady when they didn't talk to you.

Cool that my technique worked for you. I liked all those ripples in the glass. I'd like to see something like that sometime.

----------


## Burned up

> yeah def a dream lol it was the last one I had before I woke up...I guess it could have been HI but it felt like a dream memory
> 
> well see I have been looking into this alot recently. I am a big fan of Richard Dawkins and following some of the stuff he has done online I have discovered some rather disturbing truths relating to the impact of religion in America. It was only a matter of time before this entered my dream



I'm not a huge fan of Dawkins but he's cartainly managed to question things that haven't really been questioned fully.  Funny, I never really have political dreams.

----------


## Burned up

> The hell he is!  
> 
> PRIESTCRAFT is thus defined: The stratagem and frauds of priests; fraud or imposition in religious concerns. Management of selfish and ambitious priests to gain wealth and power, or to impose upon the credulity of others.
> 
> I think that is a better summary of Ted Haggart.  A deceiver that was only ever interested in religion to steal people's money for his own gain.



Although I've not heard of him, the reputation of people you describe is well-known here in the UK.  It's a shame as we have some kind of image of the US "televangelist" asking people to depart with their money as being rather the norm than the exception.  That kind of impression does total injustice to the many hard working religious workers and leaders who give their time selflessly.

We also have widespread reports about ministers of religion in the US being right-wing, white, racially intolerant, unforgiving republican party members.  Presumably they're a minority too.

----------


## Moonbeam

Bu, you need to learn how to multi-quote.  I told you before, remember--you hit the buttons with two plus signs on each of the ppsts that you want to quote, then hit "add reply" and all of the quotes will go into one post.

I just don't want anyone to yell at you for double-posting, that's all--trying to protect you.  :wink2: 





> I'm not a huge fan of Dawkins but he's cartainly managed to question things that haven't really been questioned fully. Funny, I never really have political dreams.



Have you read anything by him?  I think he is more of an explainer than a questioner.

I guess I have "political" dreams when I have my "thought-dreams"; when I feel like I'm thinking about the same thing almost all night long, then when I wake up I realize I was really dreaming.





> We also have widespread reports about ministers of religion in the US being right-wing, white, racially intolerant, unforgiving republican party members. Presumably they're a minority too.



It doesn't feel like it to me.  I worry about this country.  Look at the people we elect--they must not be too much in the minority.

OK...must not spam mark's DJ with my political and religious opinions...leaving now...

----------


## pj

I heard a rumor that somebody was DOUBLE POSTING here...

 ::evil::

----------


## raklet

> That kind of impression does total injustice to the many hard working religious workers and leaders who give their time selflessly.



Agreed.





> We also have widespread reports about ministers of religion in the US being right-wing, white, racially intolerant, unforgiving republican party members.  Presumably they're a minority too.



Squeaky wheel gets the grease, so yes there would be widespread reports, but they are in the minority.

----------


## mark

Well I was gonna multi quote and reply to all the posts but I can clearly see this situation could get tense so I really dont want my DJ turning into a religious/political battle ground  ::lol:: 

Just a few things to say .

Lucidbulbs - you have my appologies if they are due, I in no means wanted to suggest that you would be sensitive.  ::D: 

Moonbeam - you know my views lol  :tongue2: 

Burned up and Raklet - the reason I said he was a fundamentalist is because I have read and watched a number of discussions in which he has denied scientific fact like the age of the Earth for example. But I in no way intended to offend.  :smiley: 

I know I am probably over reacting by posting this but I thought I would clear things up

----------


## mark

> Funny, I never really have political dreams.



well I have had a couple of them  here is one I wont find the other I dont think it will go down to well ha ha

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=260

----------


## Sara

> ha ha some totally random dreams last night, I dont have much details but hey what the hell...I have a week off work and hopefully I will have some good lucids



Yeah, week off! I wish you some good lucids!





> I pick the item up and realise its a heavy steel ball about 2cm across, whilst looking at it another ball smashes me in the chest which really hurts. I realise its Shaun and he is trying to keep me awake.



Yuck, pain in a dream, not nice! Isn't it weird how such physical sensations are so real in your dream  :Sad:  





> "Shit" me and Shaun say and go down to see if he is alright, he is spewing alcohol and instead of blood coming out of the gash in his head there is beer flowing and spreading across the ground.
> 
> ha ha man I laughed at that when I remembered it all I could think ids how typical it is lol



LOL, so typical indeed  ::D: 
Very funny dream  ::mrgreen:: 





> *Ted Haggard*



Uh oh, a lot of 'politically coloured' reactions about this...
I guess I'm lucky this phenomena is rather unknown in Holland but if I knew about it, my dream would be similar to mark's.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 18 JANUARY 2007*

Good night of dreams last night! I was worried about the affects of my medication but it doesnt seem to have done anything which is really good.


*Sex - usual warning goes out lol* 

He he it has been a while but it looks like sex has returned to my dreams lol I will keep the girls identity secret as I dont think she will appreciate reading it lol 

I am lying in a massive bed and im naked surfing the net on my lap top. I am not looking for anything in particular just randomly visiting websites. Entering a site I see a page full of porn videos. 

Looking down the videos I see that they are of DV members! there is a long list of them but I cant remember many of the names but TamiDoll and I think Oneironaut, I dont watch any of them but I cant believe it and I think to my self "dam what a find ha ha"

Suddenly a girl gets into my bed, she is naked to but I dont think anything of it and I say to her "Check this out! its insane!". I place the laptop on the bed next to her and we are lying in spoon position just watching it she says "I dont know about you but im really horny" I reply "yeah tell me about it".

She turns her head slightly and I start kissing her and stroking her body with my hand. I kiss her for a while then kiss her on the neck then a little further down and tease her breasts which turns her on. She is now tense and as I move down to preform oral sex on her I can feel her pleasure building quickly.

During the oral sex I get a strange feeling that maybe this girl is a vampire and im falling into some kind of trap but I put it aside and continue and she quickly reaches orgasm. We start having sex in various positions and at one point I remember doing it infront of a mirror and thinking that she has the best arse. After a while I feel im getting close....

...dream shifts and im running with her naked and hand in hand down a street.

*Test*

Im at university, I have gone there to take a test to see if i am good enough to take the geology course. I enter a room and ask a woman with glasses which table I sit on for the Geology test. She indicates a table and I sit myself down.

I get handed a English test in which I have to correct the spelling of some words in limited time. I begin but quickly realise that I cant even read these words let alone correct them. I quickly answer 2 questions before the time runs out. 

We all take out tests up to the front desk to be seperated into catagories of good and bad and displayed to the whole class. I look at my test and realise that the writing I did has now turned into a thick brown line! I panic! shit I am gonna fail.....

... The teacher throws these silver things which look like windmill blades out the window and they spiral slowly to the ground....

.... The next test is a swimming contest but I cant hear the instructions and so I write the word "DREAM" on a piece of paper (stupid I never realised lol) then the teacher shouts at me for not jumping in the water.

*Results - Fragment*

I am in a car with some people I used to know I tell them that I got my test results back and I have a stomach ulcer, that is why I had to cancel those nights out. 

I tell them that I dont like the car, the Mitsubishi Evo is not very nice but its dam fast.

----------


## Sara

> *Sex - usual warning goes out lol*



Yeah, finally, you got your sex-dreams back  ::D: 





> I will keep the girls identity secret as I dont think she will appreciate reading it lol



Haha, so it wasn't me then  :Cheeky: 
But hmmm, someone who also reads your DJ, that leaves not too many options  ::D: 





> Looking down the videos I see that they are of DV members! there is a long list of them but I cant remember many of the names but TamiDoll and I think Oneironaut, I dont watch any of them but I cant believe it and I think to my self "dam what a find ha ha"



Whahahaha  ::rolllaugh:: 
You have a great imagination  ::chuckle:: 

Sounds like some good enjoyment!





> After a while I feel im getting close....
> 
> ...dream shifts and im running with her naked and hand in hand down a street.



LOL, so much for a climax...  ::D:  





> *Test*
> I get handed a English test in which I have to correct the spelling of some words in limited time. I begin but quickly realise that I cant even read these words let alone correct them. I quickly answer 2 questions before the time runs out. 
> I look at my test and realise that the writing I did has now turned into a thick brown line! I panic! shit I am gonna fail.....



Ah, you had a 'failing exam' dream as well. Did you read pj's exam-dream yesterday?






> .... The next test is a swimming contest but I cant hear the instructions and so I write the word "DREAM" on a piece of paper (stupid I never realised lol) then the teacher shouts at me for not jumping in the water.



Ah, dammit, too bad you didn't get that hint...





> I tell them that I dont like the car, the Mitsubishi Evo is not very nice but its dam fast.



Googled for a picture and agree with you: ugly car  :Cheeky:

----------


## mark

> Yeah, week off! I wish you some good lucids!



yeah lol I hope so! there will be plenty of time for dreaming so fingers crossed  :smiley: 






> LOL, so typical indeed 
> Very funny dream



ha ha yeah I laughed so much when I remembered that. I told shaun and even he laughed ha






> Uh oh, a lot of 'politically coloured' reactions about this...
> I guess I'm lucky this phenomena is rather unknown in Holland but if I knew about it, my dream would be similar to mark's.



yeah! I totally did not expect any tense reactions at all! its why I post my apologetic post at the top of this page 

If I remember correctly (im not entirely sure) but Holland has a high percentage of atheism at 85% or something





> Yeah, finally, you got your sex-dreams back



 :boogie:  ha ha yeah I hope I have more lol  :Oops: 





> Haha, so it wasn't me then 
> But hmmm, someone who also reads your DJ, that leaves not too many options



.....my lips are sealed ha ha  :wink2: 





> Whahahaha 
> You have a great imagination 
> 
> Sounds like some good enjoyment!



ha ha yeas it was a very good dream ha ha  :smiley:  I dont even know were these random dreams come from ha ha






> Ah, you had a 'failing exam' dream as well. Did you read pj's exam-dream yesterday?



Actually I did yes, I have never had that before now all I need is the slow running thing lol

----------


## Burned up

> Burned up and Raklet - the reason I said he was a fundamentalist is because I have read and watched a number of discussions in which he has denied scientific fact like the age of the Earth for example. But I in no way intended to offend. 
> 
> I know I am probably over reacting by posting this but I thought I would clear things up



No offence taken or spotted.  I often think "fundamentalism" is a misnomer anyway.  "Selectivism" is more what I see in "fundamentalists".  

D'oh.  Like Moony says, that's enough religions/political spam from me in your DJ.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 18 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> Good night of dreams last night! I was worried about the affects of my medication but it doesnt seem to have done anything which is really good.
> 
> 
> *Sex - usual warning goes out lol*



OK, you've got my attention...





> He he it has been a while but it looks like sex has returned to my dreams lol I will keep the girls identity secret as I dont think she will appreciate reading it lol 
> 
> I am lying in a massive bed and im naked surfing the net on my lap top. I am not looking for anything in particular just randomly visiting websites. Entering a site I see a page full of porn videos. 
> 
> Looking down the videos I see that they are of DV members! there is a long list of them but I cant remember many of the names but TamiDoll and I think Oneironaut, I dont watch any of them but I cant believe it and I think to my self "dam what a find ha ha"
> 
> Suddenly a girl gets into my bed, she is naked to but I dont think anything of it and I say to her "Check this out! its insane!". I place the laptop on the bed next to her and we are lying in spoon position just watching it she says "I dont know about you but im really horny" I reply "yeah tell me about it".
> 
> She turns her head slightly and I start kissing her and stroking her body with my hand. I kiss her for a while then kiss her on the neck then a little further down and tease her breasts which turns her on. She is now tense and as I move down to preform oral sex on her I can feel her pleasure building quickly.
> ...



At least you were together with her at the end.
Great dream btw  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

No offense taken on my part...now back to the dreams!

Woohoo, nice dream!  When are they going to be metamorphosing, protoplasmic sex dreams?

----------


## mark

> At least you were together with her at the end.
> Great dream btw



 ::D:  ha ha well...I had fun lol  :tongue2: 





> No offense taken on my part...now back to the dreams!
> 
> Woohoo, nice dream!  When are they going to be metamorphosing, protoplasmic sex dreams?



ha ha I will work on that one lol....although I cant say the idea of getting sucked inside someone would be arousing ha ha   :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Looking down the videos I see that they are of DV members! there is a long list of them but I cant remember many of the names but TamiDoll and I think Oneironaut, I dont watch any of them but I cant believe it and I think to my self "dam what a find ha ha"



Hey, O will love that!  That's hilarious.





> During the oral sex I get a strange feeling that maybe this girl is a vampire and im falling into some kind of trap



I hate when that happens.  ::lol:: 





> .... The next test is a swimming contest but I cant hear the instructions and so I write the word "DREAM" on a piece of paper (stupid I never realised lol) then the teacher shouts at me for not jumping in the water.



 ::doh::  Almost!  That's funny.

----------


## mark

> Hey, O will love that!  That's hilarious.



ha ha ha yeah lol I am sure he would lol





> I hate when that happens.



yeah I  know just cant trust these girl now a days  ::roll:: 





> Almost!  That's funny.



ha ha yeah how much more obvious of a sign could there be lol

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 19 JANUARY 2007*

Well I was intending to try and WILD last night but I slept straight through which is unusual for me....an effect of my medication? I dunno but my recall is not that detailed

*Running*

Im on a cliff top and im running for my life! there is something after me and its trying to kill me although I dont know what it is...

... I am standing on a beach and its dark, im with some friends and im running along the beach doing back and forward flips every now and then, it is incredibly fun.
*
Taxi*

I get in a taxi and im wanting to head home. There is no driver in the car as it pulls away and drives fast down the streets. It stops to pick up some kid and drops him off on the way to my house.

Once it pulls over and drops the kid off the taxi driver (who has randomly appeared) turns to me and says he will not take me home. I argue with him but he will not take me so I get out and start walking home in the rain.

*Animals and Laughing Fit*

I am in my mums room sitting on the bed, D is there on a chair. She has a child with her who she claims to be mine but I cant help looking at him thinking "shit you are one ugly fucker"

A cat enters the room , it looks like Tobbys Avatar and is brown and black tabby cat. It jumps up onto the bed and  I stroke it for a while.  Suddenly the bed I was on has become 2 single beds with a gap between them and D is no longer there. I am stroking a big dog like the one from I Am Legend, a Alsatian I think. 

The Dog is licking the Cat which gets annoyed and claws the dog. I see another cat enter the room, its big with pointy ears. It has black stripes surrounded by the brightest orange fur and green eyes. It limps onto the bed and I tell my aunty S "I think it has hurt its paw" she gets up to feed them and steps near a black box when suddenly a huge rat or vole or something bursts out of it "What the fuck is that!!!" I say as I lean over the bed.

She turns to answer me when I hear a crash and see something white crash into her chest really hard! I look down onto the floor to see that it is a chicken or so I think but I as I get closer I see its a tiny sheep about 10cm long that has came crashing out of a cupboard.

I burst out laughing, and after rolling round with laughter for I bit I leave the bed room and enter the kitchen where I see my brother and cousin F. I also see my aunty S again and start laughing again.

This time i am laughing so much I collapse to the floor, I cant breath and I start crying but I cant stop laughing! 

I wake up still laughing

----------


## Moonbeam

> This time i am laughing so much I collapse to the floor, I cant breath and I start crying but I cant stop laughing! 
> 
> I wake up still laughing



I love dreams like that.  Nothing is so funny, it seems, as it can be in a dream.

----------


## mark

> I love dreams like that.  Nothing is so funny, it seems, as it can be in a dream.



yeah lol even the consciously unfunny stuff is great in dreams ha ha

----------


## Sara

> *DREAMS FOR 19 DECEMBER 2007*



LOL, Mark, you are REALLY messing with the dates!!
Please, get back to *here and now*  ::D: 





> Im on a cliff top and im running for my life! there is something after me and its trying to kill me although I dont know what it is...



Probably something from Necroscope??





> ... I am standing on a beach and its dark, im with some friends and im running along the beach doing back and forward flips every now and then, it is incredibly fun.



Wow, I'd love to do back flips and stuff, but never manage  :Sad:  Not IRL and not in dreams...





> I am in my mums room sitting on the bed, D is there on a chair. She has a child with her who she claims to be mine but I cant help looking at him thinking "shit you are one ugly fucker"



 ::rolllaugh::  definitely not YOUR kid then  ::D: 





> The Dog is licking the Cat which gets annoyed and claws the dog.



Hehehe, so far for the romantic action in your dreams  ::chuckle:: 





> I see another cat enter the room, its big with pointy ears. It has black stripes surrounded by the brightest orange fur and green eyes. It limps onto the bed and I tell my aunty S "I think it has hurt its paw" she gets up to feed them and steps near a black box when suddenly a huge rat or vole or something bursts out of it "What the fuck is that!!!" I say as I lean over the bed.



LOL, lots of random animals in this dream!





> She turns to answer me when I hear a crash and see something white crash into her chest really hard! I look down onto the floor to see that it is a chicken or so I think but I as I get closer I see its a tiny sheep about 10cm long that has came crashing out of a cupboard.



Waahhh, and even more random!  ::lmao::  Remembers me of my poor sheep yesterday  :wink2:  





> I wake up still laughing



Those are really the best dreams ever  ::D: 

No lucid, but at least you had some good fun  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Burned up

> She turns to answer me when I hear a crash and see something white crash into her chest really hard! I look down onto the floor to see that it is a chicken or so I think but I as I get closer I see its a tiny sheep about 10cm long that has came crashing out of a cupboard.
> 
> I burst out laughing, and after rolling round with laughter for I bit I leave the bed room and enter the kitchen where I see my brother and cousin F. I also see my aunty S again and start laughing again.
> 
> This time i am laughing so much I collapse to the floor, I cant breath and I start crying but I cant stop laughing! 
> 
> I wake up still laughing



Hahahaha.  Brilliant.  ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## raklet

Mad dreams, mate!  Dogs licking cats, flying sheep!  Awesome.  ::D:   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## mark

> LOL, Mark, you are REALLY messing with the dates!!
> Please, get back to *here and now*



ha ha thanks sara I didnt even realize that! I am really struggling with the dates lately 







> Probably something from Necroscope??



Maybe but I did watch I am legend that night so it could have been something like that






> Wow, I'd love to do back flips and stuff, but never manage  Not IRL and not in dreams...



it was cool...it reminded me of my childhood. We used to jump of the sand dunes on the beech and do random stuff like that, it was great  :smiley: 





> definitely not YOUR kid then



ha ha I am unsure if I am gonna have kids, we were looking after my cousins last night and she wouldnt stop crying!  :Pissed: 






> Hehehe, so far for the romantic action in your dreams



lol yeah....of all romance that is not a route I wanna head down  ::shock::  lol






> LOL, lots of random animals in this dream!



yeah I think the rat and sheep are directly influenced by your dreams  :smiley: 





> Waahhh, and even more random!  Remembers me of my poor sheep yesterday



yeah lol it was definitely on of the more random things I have dreamed about  :tongue2: 








> Hahahaha.  Brilliant.







> Mad dreams, mate!  Dogs licking cats, flying sheep!  Awesome.



lol thanks   ::D:

----------


## SadieM

Rofl, I would've yelled, 'LOOK OUT! FLYING SHEEP!' That was halarious, Mark. Your dreams are so random..

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 20 JANUARY 2008*

I didnt sleep well last night, I was up for ages researching some youtube stuff and I got carried away until 4.00am  :Oops: 

Last nights dreams were random as anything and a little strange lol
*
Vampire Eggs!* 

A machine from the future has appeared, a Terminator? We fight it off and it disappears for a while. At some future time in the dream it reappears but has gone through some massive changes. It now looks like a mechanical spider about 30 meters tall and it is incredibly evil looking.

I am with a huge group of people when it appears, but rather than attacking us it extends a tube into the air and fires out a fountain of small silvery balls. At first I dont know what the are but when the balls start moving round the floor an attaching to people I realize what the are, they are Vampire eggs!!

One of the people im with gets caught of one, it moves up his body to the back of his neck then turns red and is absorbed into is body. He immediately collapses and becomes a Vampire.

I run, as does everyone else. I see people every now and then collapsing as they get caught off the eggs.

*Conversation with Raklet - Fragment*

what can I say man I have a strange subconscious lol  ::roll:: 

...Me and Raklet are standing outside a wooden house, it is grey in colour and we are standing by a fence near a tree. Raklet says "All I want is a nice maid who is good at her job, friendly and someone who will sleep with my wife and invite me in for a three some every now and then" I laugh and say "ah man! wouldnt we all want something like that "...

*Impact Crater*

I am standing in a dark dreary room. There is a square door made of rusty iron with intricate designs floating in the air. I open it to see that its a window into another world.

I am suddenly sucked through and I fly at a great speed through the air over a land scape filled with snow and dead trees. I fly over a asteroid impact crater. The crater looks as if the asteroid came in at a gentle angle so that it starts off shallow and narrow and gradually gets wider and deeper until it forms a massive crater at the far end.


*Strange Sex and Bathroom*

I am in my living room lying by the fire with D, she is naked and only wearing her panties and we are having sex. The sex is strange because we are not moving at all and it doesnt feel like anything, not good nor bad just nothing....

...we are no longer having sex and she turns around so she is lying on her stomach and asks me if I think she has a nice arse "of course you do D, you have a really sexy arse" I say. I lie down and rest my head on her arse cheek as if it were a pillow and go to sleep....

....I am in the bath room looking in the mirror at this little dot of blood I have on my face. I am trying to wipe it off in case someone thinks its a spot I have squeezed (I can thank SadieM for that one lol  :tongue2: ) when suddenly I see Kevin standing next to me. 

I nearly shit my self!! "Christ! kevin what the hell man!....I am using the bathroom go away!" I say but he ignores me and is staring at the wall, this creeps me out.

He is gone and I am trying to tidy up a basket by the side of the sink, it is filled with "womens stuff" like tampons and sanitary towels and I feel a little annoyed and uncomfortable that I have to do this stuff.  I am happy in a way because now that D is back I can tell her all about my lucid dreaming and how incredible it is.

----------


## mark

> Rofl, I would've yelled, 'LOOK OUT! FLYING SHEEP!' That was halarious, Mark. Your dreams are so random..



ha ha yeah I have a strange strange mind lol  :smiley: 

Seriously that sheep was mad lol I have never laughed so hard at anything lol  ::lol::

----------


## moe007

> *DREAMS FOR 20 JANUARY 2007*



Haha, your still in 2007  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Haha, your still in 2007



ha ha thanks for pointing that out lol This month I am really struggling with dates ha ha

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Lucidbulbs - you have my appologies if they are due, I in no means wanted to suggest that you would be sensitive.



 Oh deary, no offense ever taken  :smiley:  I just like pointing out things. Anyways, I couldn't get offended by you, you're too nice to me [unless you want to be mean to me].

Wow, special dreams, when I first saw vampire eggs I was thinking of black duck eggs or deviled eggs, but I never expected those gross little things to do that! eeew, I rather be bitten and turned the classical way than that way.

And, I don't even want to know what inspired your sex dream last night...

----------


## mark

> Wow, special dreams, when I first saw vampire eggs I was thinking of black duck eggs or deviled eggs, but I never expected those gross little things to do that! eeew, I rather be bitten and turned the classical way than that way.
> 
> And, I don't even want to know what inspired your sex dream last night...



ha ha yeah the eggs are from the necroscope series. In the books the true vampire can only be made a few ways and the best is the egg...they are like the upper class of vampires lol

ha ha I dont even know what influences my sex dreams...I had a mad one a few nights back to lol

----------


## Sara

> I didnt sleep well last night, I was up for ages researching some youtube stuff and I got carried away until 4.00am




Hehehe 'researching' youtube... I know it can keep you busy for hours sometimes  :smiley:  But hey, you have a week off, right? So now it is allowed  :wink2: 
There are some amazing LD inspiration vids as well!





> Last nights dreams were random as anything and a little strange lol



I see! Lot's of funny things again  ::D: 





> I am with a huge group of people when it appears, but rather than attacking us it extends a tube into the air and fires out a fountain of small silvery balls. At first I dont know what the are but when the balls start moving round the floor an attaching to people I realize what the are, they are Vampire eggs!!
> 
> 
> One of the people im with gets caught of one, it moves up his body to the back of his neck then turns red and is absorbed into is body. He immediately collapses and becomes a Vampire.



Ieehh, sounds scary! You really have a lot of Necroscope themes in your dreams. Are those frightening dreams? 






> *Conversation with Raklet - Fragment*
> ...Me and Raklet are standing outside a wooden house, it is grey in colour and we are standing by a fence near a tree. Raklet says "All I want is a nice maid who is good at her job, friendly and someone who will sleep with my wife and invite me in for a three some every now and then" I laugh and say "ah man! wouldnt we all want something like that "...



Hahahaha, that is SO NOT Raklet  ::D:  LOL 
I had to laugh silently, cause I'm sleeping at my friends place again and she's already asleep  :wink2: 





> I am suddenly sucked through and I fly at a great speed through the air over a land scape filled with snow and dead trees. I fly over a asteroid impact crater. The crater looks as if the asteroid came in at a gentle angle so that it starts off shallow and narrow and gradually gets wider and deeper until it forms a massive crater at the far end.



Whew, non-lucid flying  :boogie: 





> I am in my living room lying by the fire with D, she is naked and only wearing her panties and we are having sex. The sex is strange because we are not moving at all and it doesnt feel like anything, not good nor bad just nothing....



hehe, well, what can I say... at least you had sex?





> I nearly shit my self!! "Christ! kevin what the hell man!....I am using the bathroom go away!" I say but he ignores me and is staring at the wall, this creeps me out.



Damn, he is always the annoying one in your dreams....





> He is gone and I am trying to tidy up a basket by the side of the sink, it is filled with "womens stuff" like tampons and sanitary towels and I feel a little annoyed and uncomfortable that I have to do this stuff.



Haha, now you also suffer from shameful/dirty bathroom dreams  :wink2: 





> I am happy in a way because now that D is back I can tell her all about my lucid dreaming and how incredible it is.



But no trigger for lucidity  :Sad: 

It looks like one big dry spell here... I haven't had a decent lucid in almost 3 weeks now  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> ...Me and Raklet are standing outside a wooden house, it is grey in colour and we are standing by a fence near a tree. Raklet says "All I want is a nice maid who is good at her job, friendly and someone who will sleep with my wife and invite me in for a three some every now and then" I laugh and say "ah man! wouldnt we all want something like that "...



 ::shock::  I hope raklet doesn't see this!  ::lol:: 





> *Strange Sex and Bathroom*
> I am in my living room lying by the fire with D, she is naked and only wearing her panties and we are having sex. The sex is strange because we are not moving at all and it doesnt feel like anything, not good nor bad just nothing....



Yea, that's it's like when you get old.... :wink2:

----------


## raklet

:woohoo:   Thanks for dreaming of me!  That definitely is not like me, but nor am I offended by it either.  I got a good chuckle and even read it to my wife.  She laughed long and loud.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Keep up the good work!

----------


## mark

> Hehehe 'researching' youtube... I know it can keep you busy for hours sometimes  But hey, you have a week off, right? So now it is allowed



There are some amazing LD inspiration vids as well!

ah yes there is def some inspiration on there I like this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ha17vkPM9k






> Ieehh, sounds scary! You really have a lot of Necroscope themes in your dreams. Are those frightening dreams?



yeah there are loads of influences in them books. Nah they are not scary only once was I ever scarred by a Necroscope influenced dream

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=409





> Hahahaha, that is SO NOT Raklet  LOL 
> I had to laugh silently, cause I'm sleeping at my friends place again and she's already asleep



lol it was funny though...I know its totally not him, lol clearly its my dodgy mind at work ha ha






> hehe, well, what can I say... at least you had sex?



ha yeah if you could call it sex....it was literally th least fulfilling thing ever lol





> Damn, he is always the annoying one in your dreams....



It seems that my family are represented very negatively by my sub conscious....I wounder why?





> But no trigger for lucidity 
> 
> It looks like one big dry spell here... I haven't had a decent lucid in almost 3 weeks now



ah dont worry about it sara everyone has their ups and downs  :smiley:  you will get your lucidity back soon enough  ::D: 





> Yea, that's it's like when you get old....



 ::rolllaugh:: ha ha that is great  ::lol:: 





> Thanks for dreaming of me!  That definitely is not like me, but nor am I offended by it either.  I got a good chuckle and even read it to my wife.  She laughed long and loud. 
> 
> Keep up the good work!



ha ha no way you told your wife lol what did she say?

I am glad you see the funny side I was laughing alot when I read my notes through ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 21 JANUARY 2008*

Not many dreams last night. They were hectic and fast paced and s were a little hard to piece together so forgive me if they dont make much sense  :smiley: 

*Holland*

I am on holiday or maybe im a student in Holland, me and my friend C have gone to a mall. I am following him down escalators to a place I dont know at all. We enter a room with a empty swimming pool then go into a lecture hall.

We take seats at the end of a row near the back of the hall. The place is full of sexy dutch girls and as we talk they turn and admire us saying that our accent is sexy. C says that the lecture is boring and we leave half way through. (I should note that during the dream we were trying to act bad boyish  ::roll:: )


*Peter vs Sylar*

I am sitting in a cafe with sylar and some girl I dont recognise. We are drinking hot chocolate? and sylar sits down with us after getting a fresh set of drinks. He pours white powder in our drinks and sadly we pick them up but at the last minute I say "look do we really have to poison ourselves? can we not just put the drinks down and go our seperate ways". We put down the drinks and leave....

... I am view 3rd person when the scene changes. I see Peter Patrelli on the roof were he keeps pigeons. He picks up some pigeons and they all have their heads removed. He suddenly looks up and sees Sylar standing on the corner of the roof with a sadistic smile.

As Peter tries to escape Sylar fires a blast of fire at him as he flies away and it hits peter on the shoulder immediately setting him on fire. But rather then being hurt by it peter lets the flames engulf him because he has the flame ability from fantastic four.

Flying at super speed through the air with the flame ability Peter picks Sylar up and slams him into a building across the street. Floating in the air waiting to see if sylar is dead Peter stops his fire ability and watches. Sylar phases up through the building as if he is using DLs ability and glares up at Peter.

Slowly sylar rises into the air and says to peter "How did you do that!" Peter replies "Dunno...but I cant think of a better time to learn and test my abilities."  Using TK Sylar slams peter into a building and when peter reappears Sylar is holding a small child hostage. 

Now that peter has came closer to help the child Sylar announces "ahhh I have got you now" and Sylar turns into a black liquid (like the way Smith absorbs people on the matrix) and tries to absorb peter and in the process absorbs the kid (which takes less then a second)

Just as the black absorbing liquid is about to touch peter he stops time and backs off a bit before restarting time (to me it looked like he moved instantly a meter or so away from Sylar) Then using TK Peter slams Sylar into a lighting rod high up on a building, this impales him through the stomach and then he fries Sylar with a lighting bolt and kills him.

----------


## NeAvO

Nice Heroes dream! Like the headless pigeons :p

----------


## Sara

OMG, best dreams ever!! *admits being jealous of that Heroes dream!*
Maybe you should put some parts between 'spoiler' brackets, for the people here who would like to watch heroes, but are only at the beginning?





> We take seats at the end of a row near the back of the hall. The place is full of sexy dutch girls and as we talk they turn and admire us saying that our accent is sexy. C says that the lecture is boring and we leave half way through. (I should note that during the dream we were trying to act bad boyish )



Hahaha, you were being naughty in Holland  ::D: 






> *P. vs S.*
> 
> I am sitting in a cafe with s. and some girl I dont recognise. We are drinking hot chocolate? and S. sits down with us after getting a fresh set of drinks. He pours white powder in our drinks and sadly we pick them up but at the last minute I say "look do we really have to poison ourselves? can we not just put the drinks down and go our seperate ways". We put down the drinks and leave....



S. wanted to poison you? That's not nice of him, but not that much of a surprise. S. is BAD  :wink2:  





> ... I am view 3rd person when the scene changes. I see P. P. on the roof were he keeps pigeons. He picks up some pigeons and they all have their heads removed. He suddenly looks up and sees S. standing on the corner of the roof with a sadistic smile.



Yuck! How dare you dream of P.r doing such a horrible thing  :wink2: 





> As P. tries to escape S. fires a blast of fire at him as he flies away and it hits P. on the shoulder immediately setting him on fire. But rather then being hurt by it P. lets the flames engulf him because he has the flame ability from fantastic four.



Whaaahhh, COOL! Don't know if this is in 2nd season, but it sounds like a cool ability.






> Flying at super speed through the air with the flame ability P. picks S.r up and slams him into a building across the street. Floating in the air waiting to see if S. is dead P. stops his fire ability and watches. S. phases up through the building as if he is using DLs ability and glares up at P..



Yeahhhh,  :boogie:  go P.  :boogie:  go P.  :boogie: 





> Now that P. has came closer to help the child S. announces "ahhh I have got you now" and S. turns into a black liquid (like the way Smith absorbs people on the matrix)



LOL, Matrix cross Heroes  ::D: 





> Then using TK P. slams S. into a lighting rod high up on a building, this impales him through the stomach and then he fries S. with a lighting bolt and kills him.



YEAH, All's well that ends well  ::D: 

I didn't expect your dream would let P. win!!

----------


## raklet

My wife laughed at the maid dream. She thought it was hilarious.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 21 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> [/COLOR]*Holland*
> 
> I am on holiday or maybe im a student in Holland, me and my friend C have gone to a mall. I am following him down escalators to a place I dont know at all. We enter a room with a empty swimming pool then go into a lecture hall.
> 
> We take seats at the end of a row near the back of the hall. The place is full of sexy dutch girls and as we talk they turn and admire us saying that our accent is sexy. C says that the lecture is boring and we leave half way through. (I should note that during the dream we were trying to act bad boyish )



Sexy girls - isn't that why men go to Holland anyway?





> *P. vs S.*



Great dream but who are the DCs?

----------


## Caradon

Cool, I just finished Watching the first season yesterday. Took me all day long lol.

To bad that scene you described wasn't in the show! That would have been cool.

----------


## mark

> Nice Heroes dream! Like the headless pigeons :p



Hey Neavo not seen you round for a while  :smiley: 

yeah that was a fun dream to have lol  :smiley: 





> Hahaha, you were being naughty in Holland



typical English person right...causing trouble were ever I go   ::lol:: 





> Sylar wanted to poison you? That's not nice of him, but not that much of a surprise. Sylar is BAD



ha ha yeah it was almost like one of those planned sacrifices you hear about






> Whaaahhh, COOL! Don't know if this is in 2nd season, but it sounds like a cool ability.



nope its not in the second series its from Fantastic four  :smiley: 





> Yeahhhh,  go Peter  go Peter 
> 
> 
> YEAH, All's well that ends well 
> 
> I didn't expect your dream would let Peter win!!



 :Sad:  yeah I know ....I wanted sylar to win lol   :wink2: 





> Sexy girls - isn't that why men go to Holland anyway?



ha ha oh most definitely my friend  :smiley:   :smiley:  





> Cool, I just finished Watching the first season yesterday. Took me all day long lol.



what did you think of it mate?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 22 JANUARY 2007*

Well last night I struggled to get to sleep and got my self quite annoyed at that lol  ::roll:: 

There was quite a bit of detail in my dreams...they were not the most interesting but they are fairly long so sorry about the amount of reading that is required  :smiley: 

*The Captains Daughter*

I am on a boat or ship, we are docked in a natural harbour in some islands. I am in my cabin with the captins daughter and we are naked together. I am runing my hands along her leg and we are kissing, I try to have sex with her but she tells me that she wants to wait a little bit longer before we do that. Instead she masturbates and I give her a hand until she finishes  :Oops: 

The door to the cabin bursts open and the first mate tells me that the captain is dead and I am now in command. I run to the deck (now fully clothed) and make an attempt to steer the ship out of the harbor but the waves are so massive that if I turn the ship side on to them then I will sink the ship.

After some maneuvers which resemble the way a car is maneuvered out of a tight spot I manage to escape and we set course for a island (I cant remember the name of it) were we encounter a primitive tribe of scavengers who we kill.
*
Useless*

We have to build a a roller coaster out of scrap cars. There are 4 teams and I am on a team with Raklet. They are all building stuff and I feel utterly useless because I dont know what im doing.

We finish the Roller coaster and strap ourselves in and I try to make jokes but everyone just looks at me like im a freak and I feel ashamed.
*
DV Arguments* 

I am at the top of a cliff above a ocean and I am with a load of DV members. I see that AM (from work) has her boyfriend with her and I say to her "Wow I am really impressed AM, your boyfriend seems nice. It is great that eventually you realize that dating someone just for money or coolness is silly."

Suddenly a argument breaks out and moonbeam says "well I have been with my boyfriend for years" and she rides on a horse off the edge off the cliff into the water. I turn round and see Burned Up and Raklet shouting at people.

*
Work and Lucid Sex*

I am at work and I leave my department and enter the department on the floor below. I ask pam if I can use the cheque production machine 
but there are no free seats so I leave and go on my lunch break. 

I exit the building and run into R from school, he acts like he knows me which is confusing and asks if I am up for going out on Saturday for a few drinks. I tell him I will find out what is happening and let him know. I run into pam again and ask if the cheque machines are free yet but she is distracted so I just leave it.

I have finished my dinner and so I head to the toilet before going back to work. In the cubicle I struggle with this massive coat I have on and eventually I am able to have a pee. 

Exiting the cubicle I try to fix my hair in the mirror but I cant get it right and I look a mess, suddenly a load of people from school come in and ask me again if I am going out. I tell them I cant cos I am on antibiotics.

I cross a massive car park on my way back to work. I squeeze through a hedgre row as a short cut and enter my building. I approach reception and swipe my ID pass which prints off a form stating my clock in time which I think is strange because I have never seen anything like that before.

I notice AM and her mum sitting there and I am suddenly lost, I dont know where I am and I ask AM she tells me that we work on the second floor but I am still lost. I decide to do a RC and I put down a can of coke so I can pinch my nose.

I am dreaming! and I look round it is so incredibly real and im not sure what to do. I debate on asking for the basic task again but all I can think about is sex :Oops: 

I approach AM and tell her to place her hands on the railings of the stairs which she does. I quickly pull down her pants and she freaks out, she shouts "OH MY GOD! what you doing" I laugh at how realistic her reaction is and I tell her its all just a dream and to look round and see if anyone even cares.

I continue were I left off and start having sex. I wonder if this is gonna result is real life consequences lol and I suddenly wake up moving as if I were having sex.  ::lol::

----------


## Verto

> *DREAMS FOR 22 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> Well last night I struggled to get to sleep and got my self quite annoyed at that lol 
> 
> There was quite a bit of detail in my dreams...they were not the most interesting but they are fairly long so sorry about the amount of reading that is required 
> 
> *The Captains Daughter*
> 
> I am on a boat or ship, we are docked in a natural harbour in some islands. I am in my cabin with the captins daughter and we are naked together. I am runing my hands along her leg and we are kissing, I try to have sex with her but she tells me that she wants to wait a little bit longer before we do that. Instead she masturbates and I give her a hand until she finishes 
> ...



LOL niceeee, congrats on the Lucid lol.

Nice boat one btw id love to try my hand at steering a ship, was it an ocean liner or did it feel small?

Also awsome Heroes dream btw, you watch them on BBC 2?

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 22 JANUARY 2007*
> 
> Well last night I struggled to get to sleep and got my self quite annoyed at that lol 
> 
> There was quite a bit of detail in my dreams...they were not the most interesting but they are fairly long so sorry about the amount of reading that is required 
> 
> *The Captains Daughter*
> 
> I am on a boat or ship, we are docked in a natural harbour in some islands. I am in my cabin with the captins daughter and we are naked together. I am runing my hands along her leg and we are kissing, I try to have sex with her but she tells me that she wants to wait a little bit longer before we do that. Instead she masturbates and I give her a hand until she finishes 
> ...



Cars, sex and violence.  You been taking testosterone injections?  ::D: 





> *
> Useless*
> 
> We have to build a a roller coaster out of scrap cars. There are 4 teams and I am on a team with Raklet. They are all building stuff and I feel utterly useless because I dont know what im doing.
> 
> We finish the Roller coaster and strap ourselves in and I try to make jokes but everyone just looks at me like im a freak and I feel ashamed.



I expect Raklet will be using much bigger vehicles than just cars.
You must have felt very small.





> *
> DV Arguments* 
> 
> I am at the top of a cliff above a ocean and I am with a load of DV members. I see that AM (from work) has her boyfriend with her and I say to her "Wow I am really impressed AM, your boyfriend seems nice. It is great that eventually you realize that dating someone just for money or coolness is silly."
> 
> Suddenly a argument breaks out and moonbeam says "well I have been with my boyfriend for years" and she rides on a horse off the edge off the cliff into the water. I turn round and see Burned Up and Raklet shouting at people.



WHAT?





> *
> Work and Lucid Sex*
> 
> I am at work and I leave my department and enter the department on the floor below. I ask pam if I can use the cheque production machine 
> but there are no free seats so I leave and go on my lunch break. 
> 
> I exit the building and run into R from school, he acts like he knows me which is confusing and asks if I am up for going out on Saturday for a few drinks. I tell him I will find out what is happening and let him know. I run into pam again and ask if the cheque machines are free yet but she is distracted so I just leave it.
> 
> I have finished my dinner and so I head to the toilet before going back to work. In the cubicle I struggle with this massive coat I have on and eventually I am able to have a pee. 
> ...



You were really getting into that one Mark  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> LOL niceeee, congrats on the Lucid lol.
> 
> Nice boat one btw id love to try my hand at steering a ship, was it an ocean liner or did it feel small?
> 
> Also awsome Heroes dream btw, you watch them on BBC 2?



thanks mate! not seen ya round for a while like!  :smiley: 

well it was like one of those large yacht you see, and I have no real idea how it would be to drive....I cant even drive a car lol

Heroes was great! I watched and downloaded them off the Internet....I am currently waiting for season 3






> Cars, sex and violence.  You been taking testosterone injections?



ha ha its strange how that stuff is absent from my mind for ages then I have a few weeks of sex and stuff lol






> WHAT?



lol I dunno its random as anything...that is what I wrote in my DJ ....makes no sense at all does it lol






> You were really getting into that one Mark



lol its true ha ha it was so unbelievably real lol  ::shock::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you're dreams are pretty sex related lately [hey, 1/2 is a lot to lil' o' me]

----------


## mark

> Wow, you're dreams are pretty sex related lately [hey, 1/2 is a lot to lil' o' me]




 :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops: 

lol I would say im male but then again others dont have that as much as me ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

> Suddenly a argument breaks out and moonbeam says "well I have been with my boyfriend for years" and she rides on a horse off the edge off the cliff into the water. I turn round and see Burned Up and Raklet shouting at people.



Hmm, I wonder what I was arguing about?  Hey, why did you dream about me arguing!  ::?:  I hope the horse and I survived the fall.  Thanks to Bu and raklet; I'll assume they were yelling at the people being mean to me.

You're having great recall! (as usual).





> I am dreaming! and I look round it is so incredibly real and im not sure what to do. I debate on asking for the basic task again but all I can think about is sex





I used to have that problem, many years ago when I used to have lucid dreams.  But congrats, even tho I'm jealous.  :smiley: 





> I wonder if this is gonna result is real life consequences lol



Well, as long as you don't go up to that girl and tell her that you had a dream that you raped her last night (and you knew what you were doing at the time), it will probably be OK.  ::lol:: 





> lol I would say im male but then again others dont have that as much as me ha ha



No, I'd say no one has a much as you.  ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

> I continue were I left off and start having sex. I wonder if this is gonna result is real life consequences lol and I suddenly wake up moving as if I were having sex.



THat's a funny way to wake up!  Don't you hate it when DC's act all realistic like that?

----------


## raklet

> I wonder if this is gonna result is real life consequences lol and I suddenly wake up moving as if I were having sex.



Now that we know AM's first name is a. (check your writing, its there) all we need to know is where you work and then we can take the piss out of you! *

* Really wouldn't do this to my good friend Mark.  Just need to tease him.


Don't listen BU's nay saying about me having bigger equipment.  I'm pleased to have been part of your roller coaster dream (and the cliff dream).  Fun dreams.  I enjoyed reading that.

----------


## mark

I can't reply properly becausw im on my phone but I was not meant to put her name in full  ::?: 

Hope she does not see.... Ah it would be bad  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I can't reply properly becausw im on my phone but I was not meant to put her name in full 
> 
> Hope she does not see.... Ah it would be bad



Oh, crap...I'll edit my post; just edit yours too.  Sorry, I didn't even think.  :tongue2:   Raklet can take his out too, and it will be OK.

----------


## mark

> Hmm, I wonder what I was arguing about?  Hey, why did you dream about me arguing!  I hope the horse and I survived the fall.  Thanks to Bu and raklet; I'll assume they were yelling at the people being mean to me.



ha ha honestly MB I am totally confused by that dream, I dont know what people were arguing about and I dont have a clue what happened when you and the horse hit the water lol





> You're having great recall! (as usual).



 ::D:  thank you moonbeam  :smiley: 






> Well, as long as you don't go up to that girl and tell her that you had a dream that you raped her last night (and you knew what you were doing at the time), it will probably be OK.



 ::shock::  oh she was quite willing at the end...lol and thats not what I meant by real life consequences  :tongue2:   :Oops: ......but I will leave it at that lol  :Oops: 






> No, I'd say no one has a much as you.



ha ha...im just sick lol  :tongue2: 





> THat's a funny way to wake up!  Don't you hate it when DC's act all realistic like that?



yes it was a funny way to wake....im glad I sleep alone it would have been embarrassing otherwise. lol in that case it was very realisitic...I wasnt complaining  :wink2: 





> Now that we know AM's  (check your writing, its there) all we need to know is where you work and then we can take the piss out of you! *
> 
> * Really wouldn't do this to my good friend Mark.  Just need to tease him.



nooooooooo I am not meant to put peoples names in here  ::?:  

she would kick off





> Don't listen BU's nay saying about me having bigger equipment.  I'm pleased to have been part of your roller coaster dream (and the cliff dream).  Fun dreams.  I enjoyed reading that.



hmmm....am I being silly here or when BU said that was he not talking about your farming equipment....I think I just realized what he said  :Oops: 





> Oh, crap...I'll edit my post; just edit yours too.  Sorry, I didn't even think.   Raklet can take his out too, and it will be OK.



Thanks MB, it is in BUs post and vertos to.....I think I will have to ask PJ to amend it for me  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 23 JANUARY 2008
*
Only one full dream recorded last night. 

I attempted to WILD but I was interrupted by my mum cleaning at nine am this morning  ::roll:: 

*Argument With D*

I am going for a walk with D and she is trying to wear heels so I make fun of her for being silly and thinking that heels are appropriate foot wear for a long walk.

We are walking down a street I used to live in when I was younger, suddenly a massive argument breaks out about us breaking up and I can tell she is saying mean stuff just to make a fool of me to the people who are around us. 

She shouts down the street "Mark the sex was bad!!! in the end you lasted only 5 minutes!" I cant believe she would resort to those oh some common cruel tactics "Oh CHRIST! D that is original isnt it? and besides that is bull shit! I lasted at least 30 minutes with exception to a few times towards then end when the thought of fucking you disgusted me!" I shout after her

There is a lady standing next to me selling big issues and she looks annoyed at Ds outburst. My mum is there and is trying to keep the peace and says "Come on there was a time when you were in each others arms" and she does this strange gesture were she wraps her arm over the top of her head.

D says "actually I had no intention of staying with him...I got what I wanted then left." The big issue seller glares at K (a person I used to work with) for smirking at my humiliation. Next thing I know is that a female bouncer has lifted me up from behind and carried me off into a club.

She carries me down some stairs and I see S and R (2 girls who started some nasty rumors about me) and they sneer at me so I try to kick them but I cant reach. The bouncer tells me that Lianna Rhymes? (a sing in my dream) is presenting something on a stage and she needs a bloke to talk about stuff with her. 

She also informs me of a set of training exercise which will massively increase my muscle mass.


*Fragments.*

I am at a bowls (some strange sport) match but playing field is a really steep hill and I try to fathom how the hell that would work....surely the bowls would fly right off the end of the field.

Shaun is part of a international marbles team, except the game was played with ping pong balls not marbles

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 23 JANUARY 2008
> *
> Only one full dream recorded last night. 
> 
> I attempted to WILD but I was interrupted by my mum cleaning at nine am this morning 
> 
> *Argument With D*
> 
> I am going for a walk with D and she is trying to wear heels so I make fun of her for being silly and thinking that heels are appropriate foot wear for a long walk.
> ...



Most of this dream was like one of those daydream fantasy arguements I often get, when I replay over and over again some conflict I want to resolve with someone.

The last bit was crazy.  I thought you were going to get steamy but you end up counselling a pop singer  :smiley:  

The female bouncer seems to be telling you to toughen up.  Or, more accurately, you think you don't come across tough enough to tough women?





> *Fragments.*
> 
> I am at a bowls (some strange sport) match but playing field is a really steep hill and I try to fathom how the hell that would work....surely the bowls would fly right off the end of the field.
> 
> Shaun is part of a international marbles team, except the game was played with ping pong balls not marbles



I love these dreams.  I'm sure all sorts of games have been invented in dreams and then forgotten over the millennia.  It would work if the bowling balls were tied to bungies  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Most of this dream was like one of those daydream fantasy arguements I often get, when I replay over and over again some conflict I want to resolve with someone.



yes I know those arguments...they run through my mind alot lol they are like a plauge that even affects my dreams  ::roll:: 





> The last bit was crazy.  I thought you were going to get steamy but you end up counselling a pop singer



ha ha yeah it was very strange...I know there is more to it but I cant remember what I was talking to her about





> The female bouncer seems to be telling you to toughen up.  Or, more accurately, you think you don't come across tough enough to tough women?



that is a fairly accurate assumption mate, I am told often by some of the lasses at work stuff along those lines. which pisses me off ha ha. You know how our culture is we get told to care is to be weak  ::roll:: 






> I love these dreams.  I'm sure all sorts of games have been invented in dreams and then forgotten over the millennia.  It would work if the bowling balls were tied to bungies



lol that is brilliant! I would never have thought that....bungie bowls lol I think it should come with a health warning though  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> that is a fairly accurate assumption mate, I am told often by some of the lasses at work stuff along those lines. which pisses me off ha ha. You know how our culture is we get told to care is to be weak



Cultural stereotypes, yes.  Although the "new man" is meant to be caring.  Alegedly.





> lol that is brilliant! I would never have thought that....bungie bowls lol I think it should come with a health warning though



Haha, yes.  Cound be very painful.

----------


## Verto

Yeah Exams and the like have held me up, I cant afford the interupted sleep pattern when im doing exams ya see so I leave off this sort of stuff then but its finished now! lol.

Yeah I downloaded them to well streamed em actualy such an amazing series I can see why you dream about it alot.

BTW the international Marbles team bit made me chuckle lol.

----------


## Sara

Whooo, great dreams again. 





> There was quite a bit of detail in my dreams...they were not the most interesting but they are fairly long so sorry about the amount of reading that is required



Don't bother, they were all very interesting to read  :smiley: 





> I am on a boat or ship, we are docked in a natural harbour in some islands. I am in my cabin with the captins daughter and we are naked together. I am runing my hands along her leg and we are kissing, I try to have sex with her but she tells me that she wants to wait a little bit longer before we do that. Instead she masturbates and I give her a hand until she finishes



Haha, it really looks as if you got your sex dreams back now  ::D:  Now only wait for the girls to tune in  :Cheeky: 





> The door to the cabin bursts open and the first mate tells me that the captain is dead and I am now in command. I run to the deck (now fully clothed) and make an attempt to steer the ship out of the harbor but the waves are so massive that if I turn the ship side on to them then I will sink the ship.



Ahhh, I thought you we're going to get busted. But no, you were allowed to steer a ship. Wonder if that has some symbolic meaning  :wink2: 





> We have to build a a roller coaster out of scrap cars. There are 4 teams and I am on a team with Raklet. They are all building stuff and I feel utterly useless because I dont know what im doing.
> 
> We finish the Roller coaster and strap ourselves in and I try to make jokes but everyone just looks at me like im a freak and I feel ashamed.



LOL, I recently saw a funny ad in which boys made a roller coaster for a train  ::D: 
Sounds like 'scrapheap challenge' on Discovery. Too bad about the ending, it could have been fun, going into a roller coaster in your dream  :smiley: 





> I am at the top of a cliff above a ocean and I am with a load of DV members. I see that AM (from work) has her boyfriend with her and I say to her "Wow I am really impressed AM, your boyfriend seems nice. It is great that eventually you realize that dating someone just for money or coolness is silly."



Hehe, I see your reason for not really liking your colleagues   :wink2: 





> Suddenly a argument breaks out and moonbeam says "well I have been with my boyfriend for years" and she rides on a horse off the edge off the cliff into the water. I turn round and see Burned Up and Raklet shouting at people.



Ahhh, Moonbeam on a horse! I wished I was there as well, riding horses with MB  :smiley: 
I bet you won't have any problem with the possible task of next month  ::D: 






> I approach AM and tell her to place her hands on the railings of the stairs which she does. I quickly pull down her pants and she freaks out, she shouts "OH MY GOD! what you doing" I laugh at how realistic her reaction is and I tell her its all just a dream and to look round and see if anyone even cares.



Whahaha, that was a funny part  ::D: 
I quickly read that while I was at school yesterday, but had to click it away before I could finish. Laughing aloud in the classroom is not very appropriate  :wink2: 





> I continue were I left off and start having sex. I wonder if this is gonna result is real life consequences lol and I suddenly wake up moving as if I were having sex.



 ::D:  What a way to wake up  ::D: 

Very cool dreams again, Mark! I'm glad to see your recall is not influenced by the medication.

----------


## mark

> Yeah Exams and the like have held me up, I cant afford the interupted sleep pattern when im doing exams ya see so I leave off this sort of stuff then but its finished now! lol.
> 
> Yeah I downloaded them to well streamed em actualy such an amazing series I can see why you dream about it alot.
> 
> BTW the international Marbles team bit made me chuckle lol.



ah well fair enough...its better you concentrate on exam rather then dreaming but I hope you decide to stick around like  :smiley: 

ha ha the marbles thing was strange right  :smiley: 





> Haha, it really looks as if you got your sex dreams back now  Now only wait for the girls to tune in



yeah lol silly girl spoiled that dream didnt she ha ha although it was still quite fun lol






> Ahhh, I thought you we're going to get busted. But no, you were allowed to steer a ship. Wonder if that has some symbolic meaning



I dont know what it means...something about power maybe?






> LOL, I recently saw a funny ad in which boys made a roller coaster for a train 
> Sounds like 'scrapheap challenge' on Discovery. Too bad about the ending, it could have been fun, going into a roller coaster in your dream



yes! scrapeheap thats what it was like! I was gonna put it in there but I didnt think anyone would know what it was  :smiley: 





> Hehe, I see your reason for not really liking your colleagues



yeah thats just the start lol they are much the same as the dream you had the other night





> Ahhh, Moonbeam on a horse! I wished I was there as well, riding horses with MB 
> I bet you won't have any problem with the possible task of next month



ha ha I hope that task gets chosen it will be fun  :smiley: ....there doesnt seem to be that many choices this month  ::?: 





> Whahaha, that was a funny part 
> I quickly read that while I was at school yesterday, but had to click it away before I could finish. Laughing aloud in the classroom is not very appropriate



ha ha I am glad you liked it lol  ::D:  ha I can just imagine being asked to tell everyone what is funny  ::shock:: 






> What a way to wake up



lol I am glad I was not with anyone lol can you imagine trying to explain that

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 24 JANUARY 2008*

Incredibly detailed dreams last night! and its about time I dreamed of Starside I have been trying to do it for ages  :boogie: 

*Fragments*

-I just found out something about my father
-Kevin is going on and on about how is dad is a real hero and I laugh at his stupidity, the only thing he has done is drink.
-Kevin says he is gonna go for a pint and I tell him I will kill him if he has more then one which I know he will.

*
Perchorsk Projekt*

Ok this is a detailed dream so sorry about the read. I also know that some people are still reading Necroscope and I dont want to spoil anything so I will put this in spoiler tags. The dream does not spoil the story just some of the concepts belonging to the story but if you have read book 3 then you are ok to keep reading  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Perchorsk_: 





I am at my Nans house? and I am there either because I have moved or because I am a student there. My grandparents are Russian but that does not seem odd to me.

I am sitting at a old table watching a TV that is very out dated. I am going to school for the first time and im waiting from my friend C to call on me. It is 6.30am and im running late when C calls on me. I quickly grab my tie before I leave the house.

It is cool out side and it is slightly icy, I am struggling to keep up with C as I go down the street and because he has been here a while he is used to the ice and moves quicker then I do and I loose him as he rounds a corner.

At the top of the street I see F my cousin and she is struggling with the ice to. I proceed with her to a train station which is full of people. The entrance has a tacky sign over the door saying Perchorsk Projekt.

I meet up with C again and he tells me things are really expensive here and it costs £1900 for a pair of jeans! I cant believe it and think wow no wounder everyone is poor here. C tells me its because of all the tax the government places on the population.

I am standing on a train platform when I see military personnel standing amongst the public and I am not sure what is happening when I see 3 flashes of light down at the far end of the platform. It turns out that it is a signal from the rest of the platoon and we follow the signal.

As I get further along the platform and decend a steep path which has a sheer drop to one side I see what I first think is a dragon. It is massive and has no wings. It is grey coloured and has large flat armor plates along its body, it is holding onto the cliff face with huge numbers of limbs and its head is filled with bright scarlet eyes and teeth like daggers.

When we approach it see the huge numbers of military personnel it flies off by inflating gas bags along its sides and letting out a massive roar (I will later come to realise that it is in fact a wamphyri warrior) it disappears into the night. We reach a beach and I note that it is now incredibly icy even the sand is frozen solid....for that matter even the ocean is. I am confused now and I inspect closer to see that its not frozen in ice but rather in time! 

Everything is still, waves half broken are still....stuck forever in their frozen position, spray from the ocean is stuck in mid air and suddenly I see the source of it. It looks like a whirl pool  but rather then water flowing in the whorl pool its space itself and its being sucked into a black hole? or a gate to somewhere else.

Me C and F make a break for it and dive into the gate.





I wake for a moment and try to re enter the dream lucid but I just enter as a normal dream.

*Starside/Sunside*

Again I will put this into spoilers


*Spoiler* for _Starside_: 





Viewing 3rd person I see the planet which I am now on. It is in darkness on one side and light on the other. On the starside there is only ice and on the sunside there is desert and because of this I know these sides remain in wither darkness or light. Dividing the 2 sides is a mountain range ciricling the world.

I emerge from the gate into what I think is swirling water until I escape that and realize im dry and I turn back to see that its was warped space time and not water I moved through.

There is a man there and he tells me to follow him quickly because its nearly dark. I run after him across a endless boulder plain of grey dust and rocks. We enter into a canyon and meet with more people who I know realize are gypsies. 

Someone presents me with a dragon which bonds with me (like from Eragon) suddenly panic spreads as the sun begins to set and they tell me to run and hide before the wamphyri and their warrior creatures come. My dragon flies me to a cave in the ground and before I enter I see more of the dragon like warriors flying round with wamphyri riding them.

In the morning I come out of the cave to see a stall has been erected and I eat strange green berries which are soaked in something slimy.

....Back in my world (and viewing in third person again) the army come down that same steep path with the cliff to one side and emerge onto the beech. A Private points out that there are fish frozen in the ocean. A rock falls from the cliff above and when the army men look up there are hundreds of vampirised sheep.

They have really long legs and ragged wool, their teeth are sharp and drip blood and they have 3 cluster of 3 scarlet eyes around their heads so they can see in all directions. The sheep kill the army and I wake up.

----------


## raklet

You saw a warrior at the project.  Sweet!  I have a picture of the warriors in my thoughts, but I would love to see what my brain came up with in a dream.  That sounds neat.

Vampire killer sheep.  Awesome.  They take Caradon's attack animals to new heights.

----------


## mark

> You saw a warrior at the project.  Sweet!  I have a picture of the warriors in my thoughts, but I would love to see what my brain came up with in a dream.  That sounds neat.
> 
> Vampire killer sheep.  Awesome.  They take Caradon's attack animals to new heights.




yeah the warrior was cool....not how I pictured it when I was reading though. how would you picture them?

ha the vampire sheep were really creepy even more so then the warrior  ::shock::

----------


## Burned up

> ha the vampire sheep were really creepy even more so then the warrior



Vampire sheep.  Now, that's a scary thought.  Kinda puts me off going for a walk in the country  ::shock::

----------


## Sara

thanks for putting the Necroscope dream in a spoiler tag, but on my phone the tags don't open, so now I can't read your second dream... Ah, more animal attacks... I am too curious!!!

----------


## mark

> Vampire sheep.  Now, that's a scary thought.  Kinda puts me off going for a walk in the country



ha ha well unless you know of any 9 eyed sheep im sure it will be fine  :smiley: 





> thanks for putting the Necroscope dream in a spoiler tag, but on my phone the tags don't open, so now I can't read your second dream... Ah, more animal attacks... I am too curious!!!



lol you should know sara that both dreams are Necroscope related ...just thought I would let ya know

----------


## raklet

> yeah the warrior was cool....not how I pictured it when I was reading though. how would you picture them?
> 
> ha the vampire sheep were really creepy even more so then the warrior



I have the idea that warriors go about on two feet like huge overgrown men, but I have to keep reminding myself that they are actually some kind of flying thing.  I picture them to look something like a gigantic sting ray.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 25 JANUARY 2008*

Well I didnt sleep well at all, I was awoken early this morning by my family arguing again....ahhhh im getting sick of this shit  :Sad: 

So there is no recall at all

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 25 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> Well I didnt sleep well at all, I was awoken early this morning by my family arguing again....ahhhh im getting sick of this shit 
> 
> So there is no recall at all



What a bummer.  Better luck tonight.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *DREAMS FOR 25 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> Well I didnt sleep well at all, I was awoken early this morning by my family arguing again....ahhhh im getting sick of this shit 
> 
> So there is no recall at all



 ::hug::

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on that Lucid. It was short but oh well. The short ones just give you enough of a tease to  help motivate you to induce another one.

----------


## Tobby

Great dreams lately mark! 

I like reading dreams about sex, and yours are coming back  ::D:

----------


## mark

Sorry people I dont have the time to reply to loads of threads so you have my apologies 

*DREAMS FOR 26 JANUARY 2008*

Not good sleep last night. so I have only small fragments of dreams
*
Call Of Duty - Fragment*

I am in a countryside area and im part of the army, I am sneaking up to a opening in a barn were I can see someone sitting with a sniper rifle. I pull the pin on a grenade and chuck it into the barn.

I hear the sniper shouting before the barn explodes.

*D's Dead Grand Father*

I am in a dark room and everything looks black and grimy, I approach a large box in the center or the room and look in. I see D lying in the bottom next to her dead grand father. I pick her up an carry her off to a bed room and listen to her crying and talking about her loss.

I comfort her and at some point we have sex, she is really thankful that she had someone to talk to about this and she tells me that she doesnt have anyone to listen to her anymore. She gets up and leaves with A (the bloke she left me for) and I get annoyed that she still leaves me even though I am there for her  ::roll:: 

*Powerless Spiderman*

I am in my back garden talking to a old friend telling him how ever since D and I broke up I have lost my powers. I try to shoot a web out my wrist like spiderman but only a thin line comes out and its not enough to hold my weight and I feel disappointed

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sorry people I dont have the time to reply to loads of threads so you have my apologies





That's OK, it's best to record your dreams.






> I comfort her and at some point we have sex, she is really thankful that she had someone to talk to about this and she tells me that she doesnt have anyone to listen to her anymore. She gets up and leaves with A (the bloke she left me for) and I get annoyed that she still leaves me even though I am there for her



Darn for some reason I was thinking (and hoping) that this D dream would turn out differently, like her being sad about you instead of the other way around.

----------


## Sara

> Sorry people I dont have the time to reply to loads of threads so you have my apologies



Oh, join the club  :Sad:  I have a lot of offline activities as well. Life's not all about dreamviews  :wink2: 





> I am in a countryside area and im part of the army, I am sneaking up to a opening in a barn were I can see someone sitting with a sniper rifle. I pull the pin on a grenade and chuck it into the barn.
> 
> I hear the sniper shouting before the barn explodes.



Great action  ::D:  Was this inspired by a certain movie? Or just some random memory?





> I am in a dark room and everything looks black and grimy, I approach a large box in the center or the room and look in. I see D lying in the bottom next to her dead grand father. I pick her up an carry her off to a bed room and listen to her crying and talking about her loss.
> 
> I comfort her and at some point we have sex, she is really thankful that she had someone to talk to about this and she tells me that she doesnt have anyone to listen to her anymore. She gets up and leaves with A (the bloke she left me for) and I get annoyed that she still leaves me even though I am there for her



Awwww, poor Mark  :Sad:  That nasty D keeps coming back...
You were so nice to her and she just left you again. You should try to induce a dream in which you kick her ass and get rid of her...





> I am in my back garden talking to a old friend telling him how ever since D and I broke up I have lost my powers. I try to shoot a web out my wrist like spiderman but only a thin line comes out and its not enough to hold my weight and I feel disappointed



LOL, even a thin spider line would be cool in my opinion, but not in this setting  :Sad: 

I wish you happier dreams for this night!

----------


## Burned up

> I get annoyed that she still leaves me even though I am there for her



Seems to come back to this for you each time in these dreams.  The injustice seems to have hurt you deep.  Hope tonight you're visited by someone who cares.

----------


## raklet

> Great action  Was this inspired by a certain movie? Or just some random memory?



I'm betting that dream is derived from a video game!  ::D:   That was great action.  It would be fun to live some of those video games in a dream.

Sorry about D.  Maybe you can take these collective dreams and look at them in a positive light.  They are positive because they are a demonstration of your caring, sensitivity, and humanity.

Example, what do most guys you know primarily think about - getting laid of course.  They aren't interested in love and relationships, feelings, snuggling, cuddling or listening.  They just want wham, bam, thank you mam and to get out of the door as fast as they can get their pants on.  Already, they are looking out for their next target at the bars.  Its usually the women who do the listening, caring, loving, and attach great meaning to sex.  They are the ones who end up hurt when the guy leaves.

Yet, you are not like most guys.  You desire love and attachment and this shows a delicate, caring, sensitive side of you.  This is a good thing in my opinion!

----------


## mark

> [/color]
> Darn for some reason I was thinking (and hoping) that this D dream would turn out differently, like her being sad about you instead of the other way around.



ah I have to try to get over this thing! it is driving me mad even in my waking life  ::roll:: ....its just finding someone to trust  ::?: 





> Oh, join the club  I have a lot of offline activities as well. Life's not all about dreamviews



ha ha yeah sometimes its hard to update when we are busy  :smiley: 





> Great action  Was this inspired by a certain movie? Or just some random memory?



well Raklet had it right  :smiley:  the game is called call of duty 4 an dit is totally great. I have it for my PS3 and I am totally addicted to playing it onlie.





> Awwww, poor Mark  That nasty D keeps coming back...
> You were so nice to her and she just left you again. You should try to induce a dream in which you kick her ass and get rid of her...



Yeah I am really starting to get annoyed by my inability to get over the bad things people do...I think its giving me issues  ::?: 





> LOL, even a thin spider line would be cool in my opinion, but not in this setting 
> 
> I wish you happier dreams for this night!



ha ha that spider man dream could have been so good  :smiley: 





> Seems to come back to this for you each time in these dreams.  The injustice seems to have hurt you deep.  Hope tonight you're visited by someone who cares.



It is true mate, I am kind of naieve when it comes to girls I trust to easily and then get hurt. Its stupid because now I feel like I cant trust anyone I meet  ::roll:: 





> I'm betting that dream is derived from a video game!   That was great action.  It would be fun to live some of those video games in a dream.



ofcourse mate you are right  :smiley:   the game is called call of duty 4 - modern warfare and it is totally great  :smiley: 






> Sorry about D.  Maybe you can take these collective dreams and look at them in a positive light.  They are positive because they are a demonstration of your caring, sensitivity, and humanity.
> 
> Example, what do most guys you know primarily think about - getting laid of course.  They aren't interested in love and relationships, feelings, snuggling, cuddling or listening.  They just want wham, bam, thank you mam and to get out of the door as fast as they can get their pants on.  Already, they are looking out for their next target at the bars.  Its usually the women who do the listening, caring, loving, and attach great meaning to sex.  They are the ones who end up hurt when the guy leaves.
> 
> Yet, you are not like most guys.  You desire love and attachment and this shows a delicate, caring, sensitive side of you.  This is a good thing in my opinion!



 ::D:  thank you my friend...I really appreciate that  :smiley:  and you have it spot on love and attachment is what I want, I know why and it relates to my past. You hit the nail on the head sex is not that important to me I value closeness and love much more highly and I understand the reasons why that is.

----------


## Oneria

Try to dream happy things for a while  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 27 JANUARY 2008*

Really really bad sleep last night. I didnt get to sleep until 3am and I was awoken at 6.15 by my alarm so my recall is not good.

*
Work Fragment*

I am at work and I have to deliver some paper to J (my cousin) AM from work is with me and I enter J's department and AM tells me in a totally condescending tone that this is were the paper is place. Annoyed and trying to hide it I sneer at her "I KNOW!"....

...Kevin appears and I wounder what he is doing here, he gives me a sheet of paper and it turns out that it is a Doctors appointment my mum has gotten me and I get annoyed that she didnt listen and wouldnt let me handle it

*Army Fragment*

I am sneaking between building holding a machine gun

----------


## mark

> Try to dream happy things for a while



Hello Oneria and welcome to my DJ  :smiley: 

I will try lol I usually like those "romantic/caring" dreams its just things get bad when my ex enters them lol  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> *Army Fragment*
> 
> I am sneaking between building holding a machine gun



What do you think Freud would have made of that one?  ::D:

----------


## Sara

Ow, I'm sorry for the bad sleep you got. But even in this short sleep of merely 3 hours, you got at least some dreams! Too bad it's mostly annoying things you remember. Next time, bring the machine gun to work  ::D:  (in your dream, of course!)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I do wonder what that machine gun dream was like... and how it ended and you managed to forget about it... [what a wonderful house warming gift]

----------


## Caradon

finally read those Necroscope dreams. That starside one was really cool!

I never saw those spoiler tags before, that's pretty cool too.

----------


## mark

> What do you think Freud would have made of that one?



ha ha I must be honest I dont know much about freud but I am sure that he is sex mad so I would assume carrying the gun is representative of  a penis or something like that lol

what do you think he would say BU?





> Ow, I'm sorry for the bad sleep you got. But even in this short sleep of merely 3 hours, you got at least some dreams! Too bad it's mostly annoying things you remember. Next time, bring the machine gun to work  (in your dream, of course!)



It is to be expected  until I get used to going back to work again  :smiley: 

oh dam do I wish I could take a machine gun to work lol  :wink2: 





> I do wonder what that machine gun dream was like... and how it ended and you managed to forget about it... [what a wonderful house warming gift]



yeah me to! I bet it was cool.....I have been playing call of duty 4 lately so I have been having loads of war dreams which im not complaining about lol 





> finally read those Necroscope dreams. That starside one was really cool!



ha ha I loved that dream, I have always wanted to see a warrior. I have been trying to have a dream were I am battling one but no success so far  :Sad:

----------


## Verto

Mark I wish you had remembered the rest of the Gun dream COD4 dreams are the best lol.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 28 JANUARY 2008*

Well I didnt sleep to well last night, my brother no longer has a job so he is up and about a lot during the night. He also puts his light on which shines into my room and makes it very light  :Mad: 

*Scary As Hell SP* 

I was taken very much by surprise by this and so I thought I would document it.

Because Shaun had his light on and because I dont have a sleep mask I wrapped a T-Shirt round my eyes so I could get to sleep. I started my usually MILD technique and before I know it I entered SP. This took me by surprise because I never get SP when first going to bed.

Then I got the HI

At first I hear some foot steps to my left then I start to see a faintly glowing orange globe floating in the blackness. then I start to hear a strange and evil cackling and I see a hooded figure shift across my  vision from right to left and I suddenly find it hard to breath.

I know what is happening and so I am even more confused by my sheer terror I am experiencing. Now the globe turns into a rotating heart which is clear and see through round the edge and red in the center. I get suddenly really hot.

I decide since I am right at the beginning of my sleep it is pointless continuing and I stop my SP. This is silly on hindsight I was probably very close to a dream as that SP was more vivid then any I have had so far.

*War With The Cylons*

I am in a large warehouse complex which is one giant building with a city of smaller warehouses inside of it. I am kneeling by a steel shutter which has large holes caused by bullets.

I am part of a military unit and we shoot some human form Cylons and in the process one of our men are killed....

...I am alone now and getting chased off the Cylons and I jump a car over a bridge and into a warehouse surrounded by some fluid which keeps the Cylons out.

----------


## mark

> Mark I wish you had remembered the rest of the Gun dream COD4 dreams are the best lol.



he he I wish I could remember more of it mate, so you have the game at all? for the PS3? if so what is your game name and I will add you as a friend and give ya a match sometime  :smiley:

----------


## SadieM

Now Mark, THAT'S why I asked about SP the day I joined...  ::content::

----------


## Sara

> Well I didnt sleep to well last night, my brother no longer has a job so he is up and about a lot during the night. He also puts his light on which shines into my room and makes it very light



Argh, annoying brother....
You can't sleep with the lights on? That must be difficult then if you want to take naps during the day.
I like to sleep with the lights on. With these long nights, my room is still light when I wake up, making me feel more awake. (yeah, I have a low energy lamp  ::D: )





> *Scary As Hell SP* 
> 
> [COLOR=Magenta]At first I hear some foot steps to my left then I start to see a faintly glowing orange globe floating in the blackness. then I start to hear a strange and evil cackling and I see a hooded figure shift across my  vision from right to left and I suddenly find it hard to breath.
> 
> I know what is happening and so I am even more confused by my sheer terror I am experiencing. Now the globe turns into a rotating heart which is clear and see through round the edge and red in the center. I get suddenly really hot.



Ieehh, that sounds very scary indeed! Yuck, much more scary than my usual SPs. You were very close! But with all those not-so-nice sensations, I can't blame you for wanting to quit. It's weird how terrifying SP can be, even if you know what's happening...

Have you had other SP experiences before? Or entered a dream through SP?





> *War With The Cylons*



Ehm, what are Cylons?  :Uhm:

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Scary As Hell SP*





Well, that's too bad it was scary--but at this point I'd welcome anything, even that.  Hopefully next time it will be better.
 




> *War With The Cylons*





I know what cylons are, and why you are dreaming about them! :jealous:

----------


## raklet

What are cylons?  I don't know!

Better luck with the SP next time - just ride it out mate.  You can do it.

----------


## mark

> Now Mark, THAT'S why I asked about SP the day I joined...



lol I get it now, of all my SP experiences that is the first one that has be bad





> Argh, annoying brother....
> You can't sleep with the lights on? That must be difficult then if you want to take naps during the day.
> I like to sleep with the lights on. With these long nights, my room is still light when I wake up, making me feel more awake. (yeah, I have a low energy lamp )



I am a really light sleeper so I cant sleep with lights or noise or anything like that, its a shame in a way it means I am woken up alot  :Sad: 







> Ieehh, that sounds very scary indeed! Yuck, much more scary than my usual SPs. You were very close! But with all those not-so-nice sensations, I can't blame you for wanting to quit. It's weird how terrifying SP can be, even if you know what's happening...
> 
> Have you had other SP experiences before? Or entered a dream through SP?



yeah it was horrible! it felt like I was having a full on panic attack! It is lucky I know what it was or else I would have probably been running round professing something stupid like "I just seen a demon" or something lol

Yep I have had SP a fair few times, usually its gentle and relaxing and I enjoy it alot so that one was a big surprise








> [/b]
> 
> Well, that's too bad it was scary--but at this point I'd welcome anything, even that.  Hopefully next time it will be better.



 he he I guess you got what you wished for then MB that was a cool lucid you had  :smiley:  






> I know what cylons are, and why you are dreaming about them! :jealous:



he he, try searching for it one Amazon or something MB, I will be surprised if it is not out in america. I just spoke with one of my friends and he reckons its been out here for ages which is strange because it was really really hard to find  ::?: 





> What are cylons?  I don't know!







> Ehm, what are Cylons?



Right Cylons are the enemy in a TV show called Battlestar Galactica. They are Robots but have evolved into "human" robots. They have waged war and almost exterminated the human race in the show.

I would recommend it, its a brilliant show  :smiley:

----------


## Verto

Going lucid at those sort of times would kickass they wouldnt stand a chance lol.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 29 JANUARY 2008*

I had some good recall and a good sleep last night  :smiley:  so now that things are starting to get back to normal I am gonna try to practice more RCing so hopefully I can get my lucidity back on track too.....its been a little slow lately
*
The Experiment*

I am doing a university project and I am with Shaun and my cousin Alan, we are on the bus going into the city center and we drive past a large building which has been burnt out. I say to Alan and Shaun "Dam I can believe that place is still burning".

We get off the bus and I withdraw some cash from the cash machine to make sure I have enough to pay for Alan and Shaun. We enter a small cafe which is the place the project will be taking place.

The project is based on Sexuality and we have to ask people if they are gay or straight and if they think we are good looking and to rate us 1 - 10 on looks. (some influence from Burned Ups dream there)

The room is full of girls now and they are all flirty and giggly with me and I know that they all fancy me but I am really nervous and scared by this. I struggle with what to do and fell silly.


*The North Sea*

I am at my cousin F's house, she is playing a computer game were she has to direct container ships around the North Sea....

....Suddenly I am standing on the ship! and the containers are towering above me, the winding is incredibly powerful and I am amazed by the size of the waves which I guess to be 50 or more meters high!

The ship rises sharply as the level of the water changes (like in a lock were one side is higher then the other) and F tells me this is because the water has different salt content.

*Alien!*

I am playing a computer game with Shaun except we are in the game and I am viewing and communicating as a 3rd person entity. Shaun is the player in the game and is sneaking round shooting aliens (from the alien films) 

He spots the Queen alien and jumps from a high platform to get a clean shot at her, I tell him not to shoot because it wont affect it. He shoots anyway and the Queen spins and hisses at him, I tell him to run for it which he does!

He dives through a hole in the wall but the Queen forces its way into the corridor and outside after Shaun and he runs even faster. He is no match for the Queen in terms of speed so he pulls out a white pig (from where im not sure) and rides it like a horse. The pig is incredibly fast and in no time we reach a castle on a hill. 

Inside the castle we close the gates and send out to guards to defend against the Queen. The guards cast stupid pointless spells and the queen kills them and then retreats.

*Thai Restaurants and Toilets*

I have gone to Thailand with my family to meet up with my Auntie S and Uncle I, we meet them in a restaurant and I am dying for the toilet. Each table has a toilet next to it but they are all either to public or blocked and filthy to use.

I panic for a second when I realize that I have 1. not packed a change of clothes 2. I am wearing jeans and a jumper in a really hot country and 3. with sheer panic realize that I only have 1 pair of boxer shorts! 

We leave the restaurant, its dark outside and so is not to hot. We walk up a road towards our hotel. The road gets steeper and steeper until I have to climb it to get to the top but I cant quite do it and I have to get help of my uncle I.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, nice dreams. And That alien dream! ::bowdown:: 

Thats so funny, riding a pig to get away from a queen alien. Your lucky to be alive! LOL. :tongue2:   And riding a pig to a castle. That's hilarious! ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Moonbeam

Your recall is coming back!  Good.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 29 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> I had some good recall and a good sleep last night  so now that things are starting to get back to normal I am gonna try to practice more RCing so hopefully I can get my lucidity back on track too.....its been a little slow lately
> *
> The Experiment*
> 
> I am doing a university project and I am with Shaun and my cousin Alan, we are on the bus going into the city center and we drive past a large building which has been burnt out. I say to Alan and Shaun "Dam I can believe that place is still burning".
> 
> We get off the bus and I withdraw some cash from the cash machine to make sure I have enough to pay for Alan and Shaun. We enter a small cafe which is the place the project will be taking place.
> ...



Hey it sounds similar.  Like 2 of mine in fact (the gender one and the hair loss one).  Raklet's morals appeared in my dreams!





> [The room is full of girls now and they are all flirty and giggly with me and I know that they all fancy me but I am really nervous and scared by this. I struggle with what to do and fell silly.



I was hoping...





> *The North Sea*
> 
> I am at my cousin F's house, she is playing a computer game were she has to direct container ships around the North Sea....
> 
> ....Suddenly I am standing on the ship! and the containers are towering above me, the winding is incredibly powerful and I am amazed by the size of the waves which I guess to be 50 or more meters high!
> 
> The ship rises sharply as the level of the water changes (like in a lock were one side is higher then the other) and F tells me this is because the water has different salt content.



Sounds like dream-logic LOL.





> *Alien!*
> 
> I am playing a computer game with Shaun except we are in the game and I am viewing and communicating as a 3rd person entity. Shaun is the player in the game and is sneaking round shooting aliens (from the alien films) 
> 
> He spots the Queen alien and jumps from a high platform to get a clean shot at her, I tell him not to shoot because it wont affect it. He shoots anyway and the Queen spins and hisses at him, I tell him to run for it which he does!
> 
> He dives through a hole in the wall but the Queen forces its way into the corridor and outside after Shaun and he runs even faster. He is no match for the Queen in terms of speed so he pulls out a white pig (from where im not sure) and rides it like a horse. The pig is incredibly fast and in no time we reach a castle on a hill. 
> 
> Inside the castle we close the gates and send out to guards to defend against the Queen. The guards cast stupid pointless spells and the queen kills them and then retreats.



Great action.  Sounds exhausting.  That queen alien was really scary on the screen.





> *Thai Restaurants and Toilets*
> 
> I have gone to Thailand with my family to meet up with my Auntie S and Uncle I, we meet them in a restaurant and I am dying for the toilet. Each table has a toilet next to it but they are all either to public or blocked and filthy to use.
> 
> I panic for a second when I realize that I have 1. not packed a change of clothes 2. I am wearing jeans and a jumper in a really hot country and 3. with sheer panic realize that I only have 1 pair of boxer shorts! 
> 
> We leave the restaurant, its dark outside and so is not to hot. We walk up a road towards our hotel. The road gets steeper and steeper until I have to climb it to get to the top but I cant quite do it and I have to get help of my uncle I.



Sounds like one I would expect to have.  I'll leave further comment to Sara as the expert on toilets  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi there.
I'm so glad I made the time to stop in here today. I miss reading your dreams.

That SP sounded horrible. It's great to see you kept your wits about you even though you were scared. I probably would have lost it if something like that happened to me. Glad I don't get SP anymore. 

That aliens dream and the guy riding the pig to escape was hilarious. I'll have to keep an emergency escape pig in mind. Bet those evil DC's wouldn't expect that manuver.

Awesome dreams as usual and good to see your recall coming back.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LMAO @ dude pulling out a pig and hauling ass away from  a queen xenomorph on it.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Oh, man. That's a hilarious mental image, right there.  ::lmao::

----------


## Verto

> he he I wish I could remember more of it mate, so you have the game at all? for the PS3? if so what is your game name and I will add you as a friend and give ya a match sometime



I would of been glad to play you sometime mate but unfortunetly im a 360 man myself lol.

Also 'a white pig'? lol random as hell.

----------


## mark

> Wow, nice dreams. And That alien dream!
> 
> Thats so funny, riding a pig to get away from a queen alien. Your lucky to be alive! LOL.  And riding a pig to a castle. That's hilarious!



yeah I have totally wanted a alien dream for ages!! It was good but I wish it was more scary!

lol that random pig thing was insane!! 






> Your recall is coming back!  Good.



thanks MB....now I just need to get lucid again!!





> Hey it sounds similar.  Like 2 of mine in fact (the gender one and the hair loss one).  Raklet's morals appeared in my dreams!



yeah it was very much inspired from your dreams...except the first part but I want to go into that a little later its incredibly strange!





> I was hoping...



me to lol 






> Great action.  Sounds exhausting.  That queen alien was really scary on the screen.



ah yes it was scary as hell! I wish the dream was more scary though! 







> Hi there.
> I'm so glad I made the time to stop in here today. I miss reading your dreams.



hey thanks vex  :smiley:  I know you are really busy alot so its nice that you popped in   ::D: 





> That SP sounded horrible. It's great to see you kept your wits about you even though you were scared. I probably would have lost it if something like that happened to me. Glad I don't get SP anymore.



yeah thats the first bad one I have had so far the others have been nice and relaxing It was strange experience





> That aliens dream and the guy riding the pig to escape was hilarious. I'll have to keep an emergency escape pig in mind. Bet those evil DC's wouldn't expect that manuver.



he he yeah how random is that! if in danger pull a pig out and ride the crap out of it (not in a dodgy way lol )





> Awesome dreams as usual and good to see your recall coming back.



Thank you vex  :smiley: 





> LMAO @ dude pulling out a pig and hauling ass away from  a queen xenomorph on it. 
> 
> Oh, man. That's a hilarious mental image, right there.



ha ha yeah I laughed when I woke from that lol its such a random thing to see!  :tongue2: 





> I would of been glad to play you sometime mate but unfortunetly im a 360 man myself lol.
> 
> Also 'a white pig'? lol random as hell.



ah shame like! I think everyone apart from Neavo has the Xbox version.

and yeah it was really white lol like the colour of a marsh mellow

----------


## mark

Right I have the most random and strange thing to report.

I few days ago I had a dream which I called "the experiment" in which I was on a bus or rather the bus number 306 its the bus I use to get into the city center and the only bus I ever dream of. Anyway in the bus I drove past a building which was on fire.

here is the link to that dream
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1092

Now this morning when I got into work I heard a piece of news which both shocked and confused me.

A hotel called the Swallow (which by the way is located right on the bus route I use) caught fire! and it was a big fire that took 65 firemen to put out.  here is a link to the story as proof

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tyne/7219138.stm

how much of a coincidence is that!!

----------


## Idolfan

I beleive you because I had a dream about a powercut of all things and there was one the next day of all days! What people seem to forget is that although that seemed to predict the future, over 99% of dreams don't so there's a mighty good chance they're just coincidence. It's still freaky nevertheless...

----------


## NeAvO

Oh no Mark I have the ps3 version  ::wink::  remember you added me  :tongue2: 

Also great dreams, you have amazing recall. Love the Aliens dream, go white pig!

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 30 JANUARY 2008*

Good recall again, still no lucidity yet! I done more RCs today so hopefully I may be lucid tonight  :smiley: 

*Infected - The New Lord Of The Wamphryi!*

I have put the this first part in a spoiler tag because it contains information I had to enter from books 6-7 of Necroscope


*Spoiler* for _Whamphryi Attacker_: 



A lord of the wamphryi has arrived  from star side, its Canker Canison (a Man who inherited the vampire egg from a infected wolf man and so Canker is half man half wolf or a werewolf) He has come to destroy the enemies of his moon mistress (She is from our earth not the parallel world of the vampires. Canker believes she came from the moon, being a werewolf he is obsessed with it) Me and a group of people are there when he appears. 




(The next part appears as a series of stills like they show you in graphic horror movies)...Canker slashes a mans face with his claws....People lying dead on the round with a triumphant Canker howling in the background...and finally me? lying with a metal pole jammed in my neck dead.

I am standing in my kitchen and I am unsure what has just happened, my memory has been wiped or atleast it partially has. I am confused as to why I am arguing with Kevin for no reason at all. I am telling him he is eating wrong and I am developing complex arguments to prove it....like I am playing a advanced word game of some sort.

I am suddenly aware of a strange panic I am feeling and I run from the kitchen into the living room and then into my bed room. I look in the mirror at my eyes and relief washes over me when I see the are just normal phew....but wait I catch, just I am about to move away from the mirror a faint scarlet glow in my left eye!

"Shit! ....no it cant be! me Whamphryi? no!".

The scene shifts and I am in a club with my brother Shaun and some friends, I feel very strange like I have lost touch with humanity. I am still in shock and panicking about what I saw in my eyes and I debate on asking Shaun to look into my eyes and tell me what he will see but I know what he will see....

"I know know what happened" I think to my self "I got infected by a whamphryi egg! and slowly I am loosing my humanity. That is why I argue a lot..its the leech growing inside of me!". I dont want to ask Shaun to look at my eyes because I know he will see the scarlet glow of a true whamphryi....."I must escape" I say to no one in particular.

*Photographer*

A bloke I dont know, who is incredibly camp and somewhat annoying (not because he is gay but because he is flouncing about flamboyantly for no reason at all as if he is trying to impress me) asks me to take some photos of him. 

I ask mum if I can borrow her Camera and her small lens and I take them to a park with this man. He starts doing random poses which look really stupid and incredibly camp because he has the biggest pout ever and I feel highly embarrassed.

*
Fragment
*
- I am walking home and I have my work clothes on, I walk past a place which makes grave stones and its really windy

----------


## Burned up

I'm thinking of you with your camera + attachments (we know what those mean!) with this camp guy.  I'm giggling but I'm also interested.  It's not like you're violent towards him - in fact you point your "camera" at him.  Wondering if the embarassment was because of what he might think of you, what you might think of you or what others might think of you?

----------


## mark

> I beleive you because I had a dream about a powercut of all things and there was one the next day of all days! What people seem to forget is that although that seemed to predict the future, over 99% of dreams don't so there's a mighty good chance they're just coincidence. It's still freaky nevertheless...



yeah man these things are really really strange, I struggle to explain them and for me to say something like that is huge bearing in mind I look for a descent explanation for everything.

Thats mad with the powercut! I det you had a WTF moment right there lol 

oh and Welcome to my DJ and thanks for stopping by  ::D: 





> Oh no Mark I have the ps3 version  remember you added me 
> 
> Also great dreams, you have amazing recall. Love the Aliens dream, go white pig!



yeah lol I mentioned that every apart from you has the xbox version  :smiley: 

thanks man, I had to work hard for my recall like its been a little iffy lately and back at the start it was terrible lol 





> I'm thinking of you with your camera + attachments (we know what those mean!) with this camp guy.  I'm giggling but I'm also interested.  It's not like you're violent towards him - in fact you point your "camera" at him.  Wondering if the embarassment was because of what he might think of you, what you might think of you or what others might think of you?



lol I bet that is another thing freud would have had a field day with.

As for the camp dude, I didnt hate him or didnt want to hurt him. I am not homophobic so I cant say that the embarrassment was because of him but rather of what people would think of me.

Without going into to my past into much detail, I got bullied alot  in school cos people thought I was gay. I do sometimes worry that people still judge me like that even though I am not gay or if not as gay as unmanley. I mean after all I hate sport and the likes I dont fit the sterotype of masculinity and in my current environment that gets judged rather harshly (or at least I think it does) 

So I think this dream is more of a worry I have of people viewing me that way if that makes sense  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

Another cool vampire dream! I got a good laugh when you wrote you were arguing a lot because of the leech. I forgot about how they loved the word games.

----------


## mark

> Another cool vampire dream! I got a good laugh when you wrote you were arguing a lot because of the leech. I forgot about how they loved the word games.



 :smiley:  thanks mate  :smiley:  

ha ha I love that detail about the vampires in the book it makes them that much more funny and likable

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 31 JANUARY 2008*

Meh I slept really badly last night, I read something that annoyed the hell out of me so I couldnt sleep.

I was awoken by my alarm and as usual it destroyed my recall 

So no dreams to report

----------


## mark

*REVIEW FOR JANUARY 2008*

Totals for January

Normal Dreams - 73

Lucids - 6

Well This month has not been great, I had that whole trouble with my stomach which took up a good chunk of the month. Still though bearing that in mind I am well impressed that I managed to get 6 lucids. 

Which is another thing, my attempts to practice RCing has been abysmal. The only month were I have been really diligent with RCing was the month I had 16 lucids.

The other months have totaled 6 or 7 per month and so I think that is my natural lucid level. 

So my task for February is to try to RC more often to get my lucidity up a bit.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 31 JANUARY 2008*
> 
> Meh I slept really badly last night, I read something that annoyed the hell out of me so I couldnt sleep.
> 
> I was awoken by my alarm and as usual it destroyed my recall 
> 
> So no dreams to report



How annoying is that.  I never use an alarm although I have noticed lately that my recall has had a kind of delayed reaction.  I recall nothing for a few minutes then all of a sudden I'm inundated with dreams and am scrabbling to get some notes written, knowing that decent recall lasts seconds at best.

Hoping you get something good from tonight.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> So my task for February is to try to RC more often to get my lucidity up a bit.



Please don't be like me then, RC you way _out_ of lucidity. Good luck sir mark.

----------


## raklet

Cool dreams.  I can't wait to read about Canker.  I haven't even been able to look at book 6 for the last couple of weeks.  Pssh, life has been busy lately.

Good luck with the RCs in February.  I need to work on that too.  I can count the number of RCs I did in January on one hand.  :Sad:

----------


## SadieM

Me too. Who had it worse? I had two reality checks.

CTD Already!

----------


## mark

> How annoying is that.  I never use an alarm although I have noticed lately that my recall has had a kind of delayed reaction.  I recall nothing for a few minutes then all of a sudden I'm inundated with dreams and am scrabbling to get some notes written, knowing that decent recall lasts seconds at best.
> 
> Hoping you get something good from tonight.



yeah I sometimes have recall like that although mainly if I dont remember anything as soon as I wake then I am likely not to remember anything





> Please don't be like me then, RC you way _out_ of lucidity. Good luck sir mark.



lol yeah that was bad for you that RC I hope I dont have that. Sometimes it is so hard to tell

 ::lol::  Sir Mark....I like that lol  ::D: 





> Cool dreams.  I can't wait to read about Canker.  I haven't even been able to look at book 6 for the last couple of weeks.  Pssh, life has been busy lately.
> 
> Good luck with the RCs in February.  I need to work on that too.  I can count the number of RCs I did in January on one hand.



Yeah canker is a good character, book 7 is not as good as the others but trust me it is made up for in book 8 that is just brilliant! 

lol yeah what with the young'un I am not surprised you have been busy  :smiley: 

Thanks mate I need some help with RCing, its hard to remember to do them during work.





> Me too. Who had it worse? I had two reality checks.
> 
> CTD Already!



lol those reality checks can be hard to catch sometimes.

Sdie what does CTD stand for...lol I have been trying to figure it out but I just cant lol I guess I am showing my age :wink2:

----------


## SadieM

CTD stands for Continue The Dreams.

So CTD! Go to bed so you can CTD already!

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 01 FEBRUARY 2008*
Yey I had a cool and long lucid last night  :boogie: . Recall was great! 

Sleep was ok not great and I was awoken early by my step dad  ::roll:: 

*Fragment
*
There are people on a table having sex furiously, it may be me but I dont know

*The Last Stand*

I am one of a few remaining humans left in the galaxy and we are making our last stand in a warehouse which just happens to house our last best hope of defeating the Cylons.

(just for those who dont know cylons are mechanical beings who are exterminating humanity in the TV show Battle Star Galactica. They come in 2 forms Human form and Centurions see below pics)



and the Centurions : follow link http://cgnews.com/images/battlestar_galactica_1.jpg
http://eric.halo43.com/images/bsg/BSG%202003%200x02.png

We are standing in a large door way shooting the hell out of the human form Cylons whilst Athena (character from the show and the Asian Girl in the above photo) is trying it break into a sophisticated combination lock in order to find the secret weapon which will defeat the Cylons.

Suddenly some of my friends are hit and killed as 2 Centurions enter and open fire. I take cover and then I am shocked to see Caprica 6 (The blond girl in the above photo) run over and help Athena to crack the lock.


*Time Shift*

Influenced by the game time shift

I am part of a military unit sent to storm a enemy compound, we are in a scrap yard and are storming a collection of inter-connected Steel Containers (like the ones of the ships). Our enemy is highly advanced and from the future like me.

Our team heads into the container and I am covering the rear, as my team enters the building the whole thing is electrified and my entire team dies. Being out side I am safe from it and I notice the culprit on the roof and I shoot him down.

As I walk over to him I see a enemy materializes out of thin air and point his weapon at me but before he shoot I freeze time. I only have a few seconds before he unfreezes and so I run to the enemy I killed and pick up his weapon just as time unfreezes.

I shoot a ball of plasma at the enemy which disintegrates him in a blinding ball of blue light.

*
Lucid Fun and Task attempts*

I am in my room trying to sleep, Shaun is playing on the PS3 on Call of Duty 4 and the lights are off. Shaun turns off the PS3 I assume to let me sleep when he gets up to leave he says "Sorry Mark I didnt realize I had to be out the room before you can take a shit" utterly shocked and confused by this random statement I do a RC and pinch my nose....I can breath!

I get up and walk to the end of my bed but suddenly it gets really dark like someone hit a light switch and I frantically rub my hands together and the image comes back. I walk over to the window and go to move the curtains out the way (they are closed) but they just disappear

I leap up onto the windowsill and phase through the window and fly out into the night sky and am immediately struck by a not to cool breeze which makes my skin tingle (ah its good to be lucid again) I fly under a dense canopy of trees which line the street.

The trees are glowing with a million points of light, like a fiber optic Christmas tree where they glow first dimly then brightly then fade back to darkness. Each time the light flares back it changes colour form green, to yellow, to blue, to red and back to green and all the colours are the brightest I have seen and it is beautiful.

....Suddenly I am back on the ground, its light now and I decide to try February's tasks. I see a lady with short blond hair, she is slightly over weight and is dressed in smart casual clothing. I approach her and ask "Tell me something about myself which I do not know" I ask but she tells me she doesnt have the time for this and walks away.

I approach a man and ask the same and he runs away looking back over his shoulder like he is terrified of me and so I approach a group of lads all with long scruffy looking hair and checked shirts. They tell me they are busy and walk away. I debate on asking a woman who has 8 kids running round her but I decide against it and so I fly further down the street.

I ask a family or at least I make an attempt to but they just ignore me, I am slightly annoyed at my uncooperative DCs so I decide to just have some fun I try TK but it doesnt work so I focus on my hand and I can actually feel my hand tingling from the attention. Now I raise my hand towards a car and it lifts effortlessly into the air. I try to flatten the family with it but I miss them but its still cool.

I try to do a energy blast and I once again focus my attention in my hand and get the intense tingly feeling again. I throw the energy blast but I dont see anything and I think it has failed until at the bottom of the street I see a blue flash then and explosion and a blast wave of dirt filled air that flies out in a concentric rings. Thrilled that I did this I debate on what to do next.

I think about the advanced task but I have no clue what a ground hog is and I wounder if a big rat would suffice and so I fly around looking for one. I enter a back lane and see a blond DC. He is working on a truck and looks like a farmer of some sort. I land next to him and say "May I ask you a question" he agrees "Well Saying as this is all a dream I attempting to learn a little bit more about myself" I am really nervous now (I am scared about learning about my past, what I might uncover the feeling and emotions I have buried) "will you....tell me something that I err...dont know about myself"

He walks away and I follow "Wait why wont you tell me" I ask he says "your annoying me" so I debate on torturing the information out of him but I wake up

----------


## mark

> CTD stands for Continue The Dreams.
> 
> So CTD! Go to bed so you can CTD already!




ahhhh I see lol thanks for sharing that  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I am in my room trying to sleep, Shaun is playing on the PS3 on Call of Duty 4 and the lights are off. Shaun turns off the PS3 I assume to let me sleep when he gets up to leave he says "Sorry Mark I didnt realize I had to be out the room before you can take a shit" utterly shocked and confused by this random statement I do a RC and pinch my nose....I can breath!



 ::laughhard::  That's a good one!  For once Shaun did something useful in your dream!





> I get up and walk to the end of my bed but suddenly it gets really dark like someone hit a light switch and I frantically rub my hands together and the image comes back. I walk over to the window and go to move the curtains out the way (they are closed) but they just disappear





Good job getting that back.  That could have caused you to wake up, but you saved it.
 




> I leap up onto the windowsill and phase through the window and fly out into the night sky and am immediately struck by a not to cool breeze which makes my skin tingle (ah its good to be lucid again) I fly under a dense canopy of trees which line the street.



 ::dreaming::  It's always nice to start with a good flight.





> The trees are glowing with a million points of light, like a fiber optic Christmas tree where they glow first dimly then brightly then fade back to darkness. Each time the light flares back it changes colour form green, to yellow, to blue, to red and back to green and all the colours are the brightest I have seen and it is beautiful.



Wow, that's cool.  I'd like to see that.





> I ask a family or at least I make an attempt to but they just ignore me, I am slightly annoyed at my uncooperative DCs so I decide to just have some fun I try TK but it doesnt work so I focus on my hand and I can actually feel my hand tingling from the attention. Now I raise my hand towards a car and it lifts effortlessly into the air. I try to flatten the family with it but I miss them but its still cool.



You did TK!  I need to learn how to do that. 





> I try to do a energy blast and I once again focus my attention in my hand and get the intense tingly feeling again. I throw the energy blast but I dont see anything and I think it has failed until at the bottom of the street I see a blue flash then and explosion and a blast wave of dirt filled air that flies out in a concentric rings. Thrilled that I did this I debate on what to do next.



And energy blast!  Another thing I'd like to do (I may have done it a little once, a long time ago, but I want to be able to do it better like you did.)





> I think about the advanced task but I have no clue what a ground hog is and I wounder if a big rat would suffice and so I fly around looking for one.



Yes, a groundhog is like a big fat furry rat without a tail, and they live in holes in the ground.   They are about the size of a fat cat, maybe a little bigger.





> "Well Saying as this is all a dream I attempting to learn a little bit more about myself" I am really nervous now (I am scared about learning about my past, what I might uncover the feeling and emotions I have buried) "will you....tell me something that I err...dont know about myself"



I wonder what sorts of answers people will get from that; I need to start incubating that, I think that is one of the best questions to ask a DC that anyones has thought of.





> He walks away and I follow "Wait why wont you tell me" I ask he says "your annoying me" so I debate on torturing the information out of him but I wake up



 ::lol::  You're annoying him, he says!  Yea, you should have annoyed with some TK and some energy blasts, the jerk.  You really had some uncooperative DC's that time!

Here are some groundhogs for you:  



And a picture from the movie.  Today is Ground Hog Day, so I'm going to watch the movie tonight.

----------


## SadieM

Lol! Dumb uncooperative DCs! I would've beat the crap out of them by now. Hahaha! What's TK?

----------


## mark

> That's a good one!  For once Shaun did something useful in your dream!



ha ha yeah thats what I thought to...rather then steeling my girlfriend or generally being a dick he got me lucid....wooohooo lol 





> Good job getting that back.  That could have caused you to wake up, but you saved it.




yeah I was happy that I managed to save it...it would have been annoying to loose lucidity after a few seconds  :smiley: 






> It's always nice to start with a good flight.



ah yes it really is...so freeing and thrilling






> Wow, that's cool.  I'd like to see that.



 :smiley:  ah it was so beautiful! I love pretty scenery like that in dreams its so great!





> You did TK!  I need to learn how to do that.



he he yeah I usually struggle but caradon suggested when phasing through objects to focus on your body and put all your intention into it. I figured that it should be transferable to TK and Energy blasts 






> And energy blast!  Another thing I'd like to do (I may have done it a little once, a long time ago, but I want to be able to do it better like you did.)



that one took me by surprise lol, how long ago did you do it? I would love to read about it. I may have to search your dj  :smiley: 





> I wonder what sorts of answers people will get from that; I need to start incubating that, I think that is one of the best questions to ask a DC that anyones has thought of.



 :smiley:  thanks MB I thought it was a good one to suggest I have been trying to ask this for a while now and hopefully I will get some results. I have a bit of a fear that I will get a response like the time I asked "why am I the way I am"

I think it will have some great and very personal responses, I cant wait to see what people come up with.






> Here are some groundhogs for you:



ah so thats a ground hog, they look like obese Squirrels ha ha...they are kind of cute lol 







> Lol! Dumb uncooperative DCs! I would've beat the crap out of them by now. Hahaha! What's TK?



TK = Telekinesis  :smiley:  

yeah stupid DCs I will have to beat the answer out of them ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> *Fragment
> *
> There are people on a table having sex furiously, it may be me but I dont know



Good stuff.  Like Jack Nicholson and Jessica Lange on the kitchen table?





> *The Last Stand*
> 
> I am one of a few remaining humans left in the galaxy and we are making our last stand in a warehouse which just happens to house our last best hope of defeating the Cylons.



Sounds like a great epic dream.





> *Time Shift*
> 
> Influenced by the game time shift



And another!





> *
> Lucid Fun and Task attempts*
> 
> I think about the advanced task but I have no clue what a ground hog is and I wounder if a big rat would suffice and so I fly around looking for one.



LOL I don't do this lucid thing so the tasks mean nothing.  Surely any animal will do???

(I don't know what one is either.  We probably call it something else in the UK  like a hedgehog, a badger or an earwig or a walrus or something...)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Awesome set of dreams. I can't wait to play Time Shift. It looks pretty badass.

And the part where the guy ran away from you, screaming, was freakin hilarious.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Xox

*Fragment* -  ::lmao:: 

Congrats on the LD.  ::goodjob::  Damn those DC's for being so incooperative. I usually force mine to answer. :p And yeah Moonbeam showed you what a groundhog looks like.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Nice lucid attempt. I really want to know what my results will be when I do that task. [There's no way I'm not attempting it.] The past can be scary, but by being confident in facing a DC over it, you'll learn the secret and be able to deal with its effects. You're not alone with scary past emotions and stuff, we're here for you  ::hug::

----------


## Moonbeam

> that one took me by surprise lol, how long ago did you do it? I would love to read about it. I may have to search your dj



I need to continue my DJ back-up; if/when I come across it I'll send it to you.  





> thanks MB I thought it was a good one to suggest I have been trying to ask this for a while now and hopefully I will get some results. I have a bit of a fear that I will get a response like the time I asked "why am I the way I am"



I used to be really scared to look in a mirror when I was lucid, for the same reason, like I might see something scary.  I still haven't done it too many times; I think just twice, both times for a lucid task.





> I think it will have some great and very personal responses, I cant wait to see what people come up with.



I hope so; not just a bunch of random DC bullshit like usual.





> ah so thats a ground hog, they look like obese Squirrels ha ha...they are kind of cute lol



I just watched the movie; I was wrong about the tail--they have like a fuzzy squirrel tail that's smaller for their body than like a gray squirrel's tail.

----------


## raklet

Congrats on the great lucid.  I laughed really hard at the whole Shaun, PS3, rude comment part.  That was mint.





> looks like a farmer of some sort.



So, let's hear your stereotype of what makes someone look like a farmer!  :wink2:

----------


## Verto

> *Lucid Fun and Task attempts*
> 
> I am in my room trying to sleep, Shaun is playing on the PS3 on Call of Duty 4 and the lights are off. Shaun turns off the PS3 I assume to let me sleep when he gets up to leave he says "Sorry Mark I didnt realize I had to be out the room before you can take a shit" utterly shocked and confused by this random statement I do a RC and pinch my nose....I can breath!
> 
> I get up and walk to the end of my bed but suddenly it gets really dark like someone hit a light switch and I frantically rub my hands together and the image comes back. I walk over to the window and go to move the curtains out the way (they are closed) but they just disappear
> 
> I leap up onto the windowsill and phase through the window and fly out into the night sky and am immediately struck by a not to cool breeze which makes my skin tingle (ah its good to be lucid again) I fly under a dense canopy of trees which line the street.
> 
> The trees are glowing with a million points of light, like a fiber optic Christmas tree where they glow first dimly then brightly then fade back to darkness. Each time the light flares back it changes colour form green, to yellow, to blue, to red and back to green and all the colours are the brightest I have seen and it is beautiful.
> ...




Nice Mark there really is a correlation about the DC's and there willingness to tell you about yourself I have a couple of explanations for this.

1. Your in Denial about something and they cant tell you because you have suppressed the thought about yourself

2. The first person you asked by chance said I am busy and then subconiously you thought everyone would also say this

3. Or since they are you, you know you best and they cant tell you anything else

Nice Lucid mate, have you tried FILD btw? I had my second lucid with it last night.

----------


## mark

> Good stuff.  Like Jack Nicholson and Jessica Lange on the kitchen table?




ha ha yeah like that but even more frantic lol  :tongue2: 






> LOL I don't do this lucid thing so the tasks mean nothing.  Surely any animal will do???
> 
> (I don't know what one is either.  We probably call it something else in the UK  like a hedgehog, a badger or an earwig or a walrus or something...)



well the task stated that it had to be a groundhog, I said during the selection that people outside the US may not know what one is. I think this ground hog thing will be difficult for me.





> Lol. Awesome set of dreams. I can't wait to play Time Shift. It looks pretty badass.
> 
> And the part where the guy ran away from you, screaming, was freakin hilarious.



Time shift is great!! its quite hard but the ability to control time is cool as owt 

ha ha yeah I seem to have that terrifying effect on DCs lol 





> *Fragment* - 
> 
> Congrats on the LD.  Damn those DC's for being so incooperative. I usually force mine to answer. :p And yeah Moonbeam showed you what a groundhog looks like.



Yeah I think some punishment is comming the way of the DCs if they dont help me lol 





> Nice lucid attempt. I really want to know what my results will be when I do that task. [There's no way I'm not attempting it.] The past can be scary, but by being confident in facing a DC over it, you'll learn the secret and be able to deal with its effects. You're not alone with scary past emotions and stuff, we're here for you



 ::D:  I am glad you share my enthusiasm for this task! I think it will be really interesting, I have asked something similar in the past with incredibly interesting answers. This question is part of my attempts to understand my past and "fix" my faults.






> Congrats on the great lucid.  I laughed really hard at the whole Shaun, PS3, rude comment part.  That was mint.



he he yeah I was like WTF! it was totally random.






> So, let's hear your stereotype of what makes someone look like a farmer!



Oh lol I never thought about the fact you were a farmer. He had mid length blond hair and was slightly dirty off working on the car. He was wearing a t-shirt under a rolled down blue overall or dungarees. He was tanned and slightly toned. That is what he looked like  :smiley: 





> Nice Mark there really is a correlation about the DC's and there willingness to tell you about yourself I have a couple of explanations for this.
> 
> 1. Your in Denial about something and they cant tell you because you have suppressed the thought about yourself
> 
> 2. The first person you asked by chance said I am busy and then subconiously you thought everyone would also say this
> 
> 3. Or since they are you, you know you best and they cant tell you anything else
> 
> Nice Lucid mate, have you tried FILD btw? I had my second lucid with it last night.



Good theories mate, 

1. I am not sure about the denial part although I wouldnt know it if I were in denial lol and as for the surpression part that is true. That is my reason for attempting this I want to fix the problems I have hidden from my past but first I need to know what they are.

2. Also true I suspect it had something to do with being a little affraid of the answer.

3. I am sure there are things I have hidden from myself...the stuff I dont like

as for FILD I have not tried it yet. I may give it a try tonight

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 02 FEBRUARY 2008
*
Well I was lazy last night, I know I remembered loads of dreams but I never wrote any down  ::roll::  so I only remember a few of them.

*Living Room Volcano*

There is a mini volcano on the unit in the living room, it is a representation of Stromboli (in my dream it was a real volcano and like Stromboli its eruptions were of small clouds of ash and showers of hot rocks.) I am sitting on a sofa with kevin and I am taking photos of the eruption.

A small puff of ash rolls from the crater and dissipates into the air of the living room. I approach the volcano and touch the side of the crater which immediately collapses sending floods of lava down the volcano and spilling onto the living room floor.

(I dont know the events leading up to this) I drop a plastic cup by mistake into the crater which melts and forms a plug over the vent. Shit! I panic "Kevin I have done something bad! the plastic is stopping the gas escaping! it will blow up" I run back and the volcano explodes in a cloud of ash that rises to the ceiling. 
*
Sex and Rejection*

I am lying in a huge bed that has red sheets, I am fantasizing about a TV show I watched earlier (the show doesnt exist it was a dream thing) I picture a bubbling jacuzzi filled with people all having sex. There are ladies preforming oral sex on each other whilst at the same time having sex with the men behind them.

Back in the bed I am now lying on the other side and I am aroused, D who is now there is surprised and says "ooooh, now hello there ...what is this" I laugh and shrug my shoulders. She starts kissing me hard, like so hard it hurts and im like WTF for a moment. She rolls me on top of her and we are just about to have sex when she pushes me off her and moves away from me.

"What? whats wrong?" I say feeling hurt and slightly annoyed by her rejection. She says "this isnt right we shouldnt be doing this" now I am just plain annoyed at her teasing ways and I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Ugh!  That D is so annoying!  ::furious::  I don't like her.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 02 FEBRUARY 2008
> *
> Well I was lazy last night, I know I remembered loads of dreams but I never wrote any down  so I only remember a few of them.
> 
> *Living Room Volcano*



Love it.





> *
> Sex and Rejection*
> 
> I am lying in a huge bed that has red sheets, I am fantasizing about a TV show I watched earlier (the show doesnt exist it was a dream thing) I picture a bubbling jacuzzi filled with people all having sex. There are ladies preforming oral sex on each other whilst at the same time having sex with the men behind them.



At which point no doubt it would have been nice if the dream would have continued like that.  But...





> Back in the bed I am now lying on the other side and I am aroused, D who is now there is surprised and says "ooooh, now hello there ...what is this" I laugh and shrug my shoulders. She starts kissing me hard, like so hard it hurts and im like WTF for a moment. She rolls me on top of her and we are just about to have sex when she pushes me off her and moves away from me.
> 
> "What? whats wrong?" I say feeling hurt and slightly annoyed by her rejection. She says "this isnt right we shouldnt be doing this" now I am just plain annoyed at her teasing ways and I wake up.



She's still out to torment you, eh?  "it hurts" - sure it does.  I believe physical hurt and emotional hurt are so closely linked that our dreams use one to indicate the other.

What can I say?  These dreams do seem to be haunting you.  ::?:

----------


## mark

> Love it.



ha ha ha it was so cool I love things like that! so I was well happy






> She's still out to torment you, eh?  "it hurts" - sure it does.  I believe physical hurt and emotional hurt are so closely linked that our dreams use one to indicate the other.
> 
> What can I say?  These dreams do seem to be haunting you.







> Ugh!  That D is so annoying!  I don't like her.



yeah she is annoying and yeah she does haunt my dreams  :Sad: 

I have a fair idea why, its quite simple but I just dont know how to fix my issues  ::?: 

To be entirely honest BU when it comes to trusting people I have issues, everyone I trusted has hurt me (sounds silly and perhaps pathetic but its how it has been)

The reason D left such a impact on me is because after years of bullying and generally not leading a good life I thought I found someone I could trust in her....turned out that I was wrong and it hurt alot (as I am sure people know how that feels). 

At one point I was almost over the distrust until another girl I was close with and we had feelings for each other kissed my brother. Now all I hear is people cheating and I just distrust people....what do I do lol  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::

----------


## Moonbeam

Mark, I know you will find someone good who will treat you right.  You are too nice of a guy for that not to happen.  I know it seems like it takes a long time, but I think it will be worth waiting for when it happens.

I didn't find T until I was 30; now we've been together so long it feels like forever.  I bet you won't have to wait that long to at least find some nice people to spend time with and have fun with, until the one you want to spend a long time with comes along.

----------


## Burned up

> To be entirely honest BU when it comes to trusting people I have issues, everyone I trusted has hurt me (sounds silly and perhaps pathetic but its how it has been)



I know it's hard.  We expect special people to be there for us.  Then we realise that they weren't the special person after all.





> The reason D left such a impact on me is because after years of bullying and generally not leading a good life I thought I found someone I could trust in her....turned out that I was wrong and it hurt alot (as I am sure people know how that feels). 
> 
> At one point I was almost over the distrust until another girl I was close with and we had feelings for each other kissed my brother. Now all I hear is people cheating and I just distrust people....what do I do lol



Ultimately all you can do is to do your best.  There's no sure way to be really sure if we trust someone.  And I sometimes wonder whether we feel bad when we're cheated on because we know our own fickleness.  It's a pain we get even in small does after many years of happy and faithful marriage.  Trust me.

Make sure you meet lots of people and don't expect any of them to be who you want them to be, even when the desire to cling to them feels suffocating.  There are lots of nice women out there and one of them is probably looking for you right now.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O So it appears you were able to do the February task! Cool.

As for the dreams, D is indeed rude, she knows she was teasing yet she did it anyways, it's one thing to be genuine in not wanting to do it over personal morals, but that was 100&#37; tease.

----------


## raklet

Hang in there, Mark.  I believe in you.  You are a good man.  Something good will come.

----------


## mark

*Raklet, Moonbeam and Burned Up* - Thanks for the support  :smiley:  I will be fine I just moan about being single every now and then ha ha :tongue2: 

*Lucidbulbs* - I attempted the task but I never got a proper answer. I am not entirely sure why I got the badge. Maybe you just have to attempt it but meh I am not complaining it just means I can help with next months task  :smiley: 

Agreed, if someone says no before anything happens thats fine but right on the point of sex ....that was teasing of the highest order lol ....I was not impressed

----------


## Sara

Answer or not, that badge looks really good on you  ::D: 
(and there should have been a different advanced task, so now you can propose the better one for march  ::D: )

That living room vulcano was nice! I bet you wished you had one for real in your house  ::D:  You would be staring at it all day  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on getting this month's lucid task done. And damn but those DCs can be uncooperative. At least they didnt run off and have sex right in front of you, like a couple of my little DCs did. 
 :wink2: 

Liked the volcano in the living room. Some accent piece that must have been.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 03 FEBRUARY 2008*

Well I slept straight through the night so my recall is not to good plus I got a telephone call at 7.30am from a friend asking how my interview went lol I never had it until 2pm  ::roll:: 

*Space battles*

I view in 3rd person a fleet of Asgard ships (a race from Stargate. In the show the ships in my dream are Ancient not Asgard. See below link) There are hundreds of ships and they are all black with a blue engine glow. 

Thor tells me that Species 8472 (from star trek see below link) are far more advanced then the Asgard but they will try to hold them off. A rift in space forms and a fleet of 8472 Bioships enters the area and starts firing streams of yellow plasma which cuts through some of the asgard ships. The Asgard get ready to fire....I wake up

Ancient ship
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2i2zpMQ9S0

8472 Bioship
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V0XktZfE3I

*Fragment
*
I am in a run down neighborhood and I am with a load of teens, I invite a old couple to a party because they are bringing loads of drink and music with them

----------


## mark

> Answer or not, that badge looks really good on you 
> (and there should have been a different advanced task, so now you can propose the better one for march )
> 
> That living room vulcano was nice! I bet you wished you had one for real in your house  You would be staring at it all day



hey sara not seen you round lately, its nice to have you back  :smiley: 

yeah stupid ground hogs  :Sad:  I am trying to think of a good task but I am unsure at the min.

I will ask that question again I would like a real answer  :smiley:  and yeah lol if I had a volcano in my living room I would become a hermit lol





> Congrats on getting this month's lucid task done. And damn but those DCs can be uncooperative. At least they didnt run off and have sex right in front of you, like a couple of my little DCs did. 
> 
> 
> Liked the volcano in the living room. Some accent piece that must have been.



ha ha I would have been like WTF if those DCs ran off to have sex with each other lol

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on the Lucid task!  ::banana:: That was good one. Funny trying to throw that car at the family. And the energy blast was cool too. 

I got the basic task done last night as well. :boogie: 

I'll post it later.

----------


## Burned up

Great Star-Trek sort of dream.  Love those but rarely get them.

----------


## mark

> Congratulations on the Lucid task! That was good one. Funny trying to throw that car at the family. And the energy blast was cool too. 
> 
> I got the basic task done last night as well.
> 
> I'll post it later.



thanks man but to be fair I owe that to your advice on phasing through objects, that attention and focus is the key to those things but I will have to experiment to find out.





> Great Star-Trek sort of dream.  Love those but rarely get them.



yeah they are really cool those dreams but like you I dont have them often which is a shame.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 04 FEBRUARY 2008*

Meh only one dream recorded last night....its incredible how much work effects recall  :tongue2: 

*Sniper and LucidBulbs*

Me and shaun are in a chip shop we are lying on the ground in the door way looking over towards a hole in a wall on the far side (which is incredibly far , as in hundreds of meters) of the street. Shaun is holding a sniper rifle and I am using binoculars to spot enemy troops running through the gaps in the wall.

I give Shaun some co-ordinates and wind speed then he fires a shot and I see the enemies burst of the bullet impact....

....No longer a sniper but standing in the door of the chip shop still (and shaun is no longer there) I see a beautiful Asian girl walking down the road, I cant take my eyes off her she is so stunning. I say to my self "I am sure I know her......I do!! its Lucidbulbs" 

I worry she will think I am unattractive and will be embarrassed to speak to me so I hide behind the wall and wait for her to pass. I feel so stupid and ashamed I did this...

.... I am still in the chip shop but now I am with D and Lucidbulbs and we are talking about which roads in Leeds are the worst for traffic. D and Lucidbulbs disagree and their arguments about the roads confuse me.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, that in a way... sounds kind of deep, I know you don't like D, and from what I know of her I don't either... Cool to be in your dream and silly, I'm not pretty so you shan't worry yourself over how you look! 

Anyways, its the heart/soul that matters, not the shell of a life form surrounding it. [Plus I just saw your pictures on the picture thread and you look fine! Gee, why would you ever think you looked unattractive!]

----------


## Verto

> *DREAMS FOR 03 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> Well I slept straight through the night so my recall is not to good plus I got a telephone call at 7.30am from a friend asking how my interview went lol I never had it until 2pm 
> 
> *Space battles*
> 
> I view in 3rd person a fleet of Asgard ships (a race from Stargate. In the show the ships in my dream are Ancient not Asgard. See below link) There are hundreds of ships and they are all black with a blue engine glow. 
> 
> Thor tells me that Species 8472 (from star trek see below link) are far more advanced then the Asgard but they will try to hold them off. A rift in space forms and a fleet of 8472 Bioships enters the area and starts firing streams of yellow plasma which cuts through some of the asgard ships. The Asgard get ready to fire....I wake up



See now a stargate dream is up in my top ten I seriously cant wait to have one of those. LOL the Asgard kick ass how is it possible to be more advanced than them? (The replicators dont count they are just little toy robots)

What were you thinking Mark? lol nice dream there mate now wouldnt it be even better if you were to be exploring an unknown planet with SG1? That would just be amazing.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lucidbulbs you are a very silly girl... you know you are gorgeous! That was a cute dream of her, Mark!  :smiley:

----------


## SadieM

Lol, Mark was shy?! OMG!

----------


## raklet

> I worry she will think I am unattractive and will be embarrassed to speak to me so I hide behind the wall and wait for her to pass. I feel so stupid and ashamed I did this...



Nothing to worry about here.  I have this same fear when I find myself in the presence of others that I think are more attractive than myself.  I wonder if this is a natural emotion that most people experience.

The hard part is not clamming up and hiding but moving forward despite the fear.  I think that feeling ashamed is a positive sign.  It shows that you are not content to hide, rather a part of you knows that you can do better and that you deserve better.

----------


## mark

> Wow, that in a way... sounds kind of deep, I know you don't like D, and from what I know of her I don't either... Cool to be in your dream and silly, I'm not pretty so you shan't worry yourself over how you look!



 :smiley:  I am glad you didnt think it was a weird dream .... phew  :smiley:  I always worry about posting dreams which have those types of emotions especially if there is a DV member in there 





> Anyways, its the heart/soul that matters, not the shell of a life form surrounding it. [Plus I just saw your pictures on the picture thread and you look fine! Gee, why would you ever think you looked unattractive!]



 ::shock::  crap I forgot about those pictures! lol  :Oops:  thanks though I really appreciate it, why would I think i am unattractive lol that is a very long and complex question ha ha 

I agree, its what I have always said its the person you love not the body





> See now a stargate dream is up in my top ten I seriously cant wait to have one of those. LOL the Asgard kick ass how is it possible to be more advanced than them? (The replicators dont count they are just little toy robots)
> 
> What were you thinking Mark? lol nice dream there mate now wouldnt it be even better if you were to be exploring an unknown planet with SG1? That would just be amazing.



ha ha yeah I love stargate and Atlantis they are brilliant! did you see the Ori? they kick ass lol 

ha ha yeah it would be mint to go to another planet and explore...maybe battle some gau'ld (sp)





> That was a cute dream of her, Mark!



 :smiley:  I like those types of dreams but in that one I was really worried about my appearence for some reason..... ::shock::  dam I have self esteem issues lol  :tongue2: 





> Lol, Mark was shy?! OMG!



 ::lol::  ha ha believe it or not I am not the over confident sex crazed person my dreams make me out to be ha ha  :wink2:

----------


## mark

> Nothing to worry about here.  I have this same fear when I find myself in the presence of others that I think are more attractive than myself.  I wonder if this is a natural emotion that most people experience.
> 
> The hard part is not clamming up and hiding but moving forward despite the fear.  I think that feeling ashamed is a positive sign.  It shows that you are not content to hide, rather a part of you knows that you can do better and that you deserve better.



yeah I have wondered about that myself mate .... I guess everyone has confidence issues even if they hide it well  :Uhm: 

thanks man! I really appreciate these little things you say...they are very kind  ::D:

----------


## mark

I dont have much time tonight so I wont be able to post in alot of DJs....sorry
*
DREAMS FOR 05 FEBRUARY 2008*

poor sleep, very little in fact. My recall is not to good. very weird fragmentary dreams

*Home from Work - Fragments
*
I have just come out of work and I am on my way home. I seem to be in some built up desert area, everything has a bright glow to it and the floor seems to be made of rough sandstone tiles

...Back home I and crawling through the corridor which gets smaller and smaller as I advance. D is there and I beat her to the corridor and make some kind of gloating remark. I take a left turn and have to squeeze through a door its so small.

... Some kind of sex scene where I am watching a girl in reverse cow girl bouncing up and down  ::roll:: 

...I am following D down a street and I loose track of her, I round a corner and see her having sex with 2 men at the same time! I cant believe it I am gutted. A policeman arrests her for the crime?

*Random Fragments*

....(ha raklet your dream influenced this  ::shock:: ) I am preforming oral sex on my self, it feels OK not to great because I keep hurting my self on my teeth  :Oops: 

... Lying in bed and I suddenly realize how big my six pack is! I start prodding my stomach and I am utterly chuffed by how hard it is

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, one cute dream and you're back to the sex-ones! Oh well, not that you can help it I suppose.

----------


## NeAvO

Just catching up on some of your dreams. Do yo have Timeshift? I have that game, it's immense! Also I now know that CTD means continue the dreams  :tongue2: 

reverse cow dancing?  ::wtf::   :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::o:  Whoa mama!!! That's a lot of sexness, especially for a night with very little sleep.

And bwaaahahaha about you hurting yourself on your teeth... that type of thing takes some skill!  :tongue2: 

 ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> ... Some kind of sex scene where I am watching a girl in reverse cow girl bouncing up and down 
> 
> ...I am following D down a street and I loose track of her, I round a corner and see her having sex with 2 men at the same time! I cant believe it I am gutted. A policeman arrests her for the crime?



So you got some revenge?





> *Random Fragments*
> 
> ....(ha raklet your dream influenced this ) I am preforming oral sex on my self, it feels OK not to great because I keep hurting my self on my teeth



LOL giving yourself some S&M then  ::D: 
Wonder if this theme is contagious?





> ... Lying in bed and I suddenly realize how big my six pack is! I start prodding my stomach and I am utterly chuffed by how hard it is



A nice positive note to wake up on  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SadieM

I can't describe those dreams other than... lol.

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL giving yourself some S&M then 
> Wonder if this theme is contagious?



I wonder who's next....  :Hi baby:  (I had trouble figuring gout which smiley to use there...)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Good lord! Weren't we just the busy fellow in the dreams last night?! Hahaha.

Mes- I think a guy, urm... preforming oral sex on himself takes more than just some skill! Hahaha.

----------


## Caradon

LOL, that will be funny if raklet gets everyone to give themselves oral. ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> I wonder who's next....  (I had trouble figuring gout which smiley to use there...)



LOL.  Not me last night anyway  ::takethatfoo::  .  OK guys ... own up.  Who had THAT dream?





> Good lord! Weren't we just the busy fellow in the dreams last night?! Hahaha.
> 
> Mes- I think a guy, urm... preforming oral sex on himself takes more than just some skill! Hahaha.



Could be a new type of RC?





> LOL, that will be funny if raklet gets everyone to give themselves oral.



Nothing surprises me now.  Last time I get anything close to a sexual dream I remembered raklet's moral values from the previous day and nothing happened  ::furious::

----------


## mark

> Haha, one cute dream and you're back to the sex-ones! Oh well, not that you can help it I suppose.



he he I dunno what to say....im male ? lol 





> Just catching up on some of your dreams. Do yo have Timeshift? I have that game, it's immense! Also I now know that CTD means continue the dreams 
> 
> reverse cow dancing?



Yeah I have time shift, its a great game but for some reason I cant play it online because it freezes when the map loads.

reverse cow girl is the name of a sex position lol





> Whoa mama!!! That's a lot of sexness, especially for a night with very little sleep.
> 
> And bwaaahahaha about you hurting yourself on your teeth... that type of thing takes some skill!



Hey mes!  :smiley: 

lol yeah sex is quite frequent in my dreams for some reason, he he the hurting thing was strange lol I was thinking that women must have some skill lol it was harder then I guess it would be ha





> So you got some revenge?
> 
> LOL giving yourself some S&M then 
> Wonder if this theme is contagious?
> 
> A nice positive note to wake up on



he he yeah the revenge was fun! and I wounder if Raklets and now my dream will be contagious lol 





> I can't describe those dreams other than... lol.



 :Oops:  ha ha  :tongue2: 





> I wonder who's next....  (I had trouble figuring gout which smiley to use there...)



lol I wounder who is next also....in the dream it didnt seem like a dodgy thing to do, it makes me wounder if it were possible for people to do that would they do it?  ::lol:: 





> Good lord! Weren't we just the busy fellow in the dreams last night?! Hahaha.
> 
> Mes- I think a guy, urm... preforming oral sex on himself takes more than just some skill! Hahaha.



ha ha ha you could say that  :wink2: 





> LOL, that will be funny if raklet gets everyone to give themselves oral.



yeah it really would be!

----------


## NeAvO

Same here with my online one. Think it's a glitch, which is a shame because I played it online once when I first got it and really enjoyed it.

Reverse cow dancing, I think I know how that goes...

*googles it*  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 07 FEBRUARY 2008*

Another really bad sleep, I am starting to get annoyed by my lack of recall!  :Sad: 
*
Feelings*

All I have from last night is waking up with a intense feeling of longing, need and a strong loneliness.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ....(ha raklet your dream influenced this ) I am preforming oral sex on my self, it feels OK not to great because I keep hurting my self on my teeth



 :Eek: 
Ouch. That's some of the worst kind of pain.

Well..that and zippers...but we won't go there. Brings back bad memories.  ::?: 

Hahaha. And I think reading all of these sex dreams from others are starting to make us have more of them. Pretty soon that's all our journals are going to be filled with.  ::lmao::

----------


## Xoffen

funny sounds like you are running through somebodys head with all the corridors and turns and porn rooms maybe you were in your own head lol i dont know if you understand what i mean but yeah interesting dreams    ::shock::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hahaha. And I think reading all of these sex dreams from others are starting to make us have more of them. Pretty soon that's all our journals are going to be filled with.



 ::yeah::  So that's what's going on around here--and mark is the main culprit!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> [SIZE=4]All I have from last night is waking up with a intense feeling of longing, need and a strong loneliness.



 :Sad:   ::hug:: 

we still love you mark!

----------


## Caradon

> *DREAMS FOR 07 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> All I have from last night is waking up with a intense feeling of longing, need and a strong loneliness.



Too bad about the recall.

Sounds like you may have been dreaming about losing the girl again.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 07 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> Another really bad sleep, I am starting to get annoyed by my lack of recall! 
> *
> Feelings*
> 
> All I have from last night is waking up with a intense feeling of longing, need and a strong loneliness.



Uh.  That one.  A wrenching feeling of loss.  It can take most of the day to get over sometimes.  On the other hand I find it helps to feel closer to people.  How did the day go?

----------


## Sara

Just a quick peek in here, which was well worth reading!  ::D: 

Woa, you too performing oral sex on yourself! I wonder if that's possible for girls as well.
Something I'd love to try in a dream  ::D: 

I don't know whether it's because of the openness, that more people dare to write about these dreams, or that these stories are really influencing, that there's more sex in dreams...

----------


## Burned up

> Woa, you too performing oral sex on yourself! I wonder if that's possible for girls as well.
> Something I'd love to try in a dream



If men can do it then why can't women?





> I don't know whether it's because of the openness, that more people dare to write about these dreams, or that these stories are really influencing, that there's more sex in dreams...



...allegedly  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> Ouch. That's some of the worst kind of pain.
> 
> Well..that and zippers...but we won't go there. Brings back bad memories. 
> 
> Hahaha. And I think reading all of these sex dreams from others are starting to make us have more of them. Pretty soon that's all our journals are going to be filled with.



 :Eek:  memories of zippers!! crap man I certainly dont envey you there!! OUCH!!

he he journals filled with sex...cool lol!





> funny sounds like you are running through somebodys head with all the corridors and turns and porn rooms maybe you were in your own head lol i dont know if you understand what i mean but yeah interesting dreams



lol yeah I get ya!! maybe you are right...its a good idea you suggest  :smiley: 





> So that's what's going on around here--and mark is the main culprit!



 :paranoid:  dam it! I have been discoverred  ::lol::  ...cool lets start a movement!  ::D: 





> we still love you mark!



 ::D:  thanks Meggy  :smiley:  I have felt like my DJ was a little disapointing when my recall is bad  ::?:  but meh thats just me being silly I guess lol 





> Too bad about the recall.
> 
> Sounds like you may have been dreaming about losing the girl again.



yeah thats what I figured to, good call there caradon  :smiley: 





> Uh. That one. A wrenching feeling of loss. It can take most of the day to get over sometimes. On the other hand I find it helps to feel closer to people. How did the day go?



well the day was alright,  I got moved teams at work so its alot more fun. I was out last night with some friends but it wasnt great, I did feel totally lonely (how stupid is that to feel alone when surrounded by people ::roll:: )





> Just a quick peek in here, which was well worth reading! 
> 
> Woa, you too performing oral sex on yourself! I wonder if that's possible for girls as well.
> Something I'd love to try in a dream 
> 
> I don't know whether it's because of the openness, that more people dare to write about these dreams, or that these stories are really influencing, that there's more sex in dreams...



hey sara!!

he he yeah that oral sex thing was mad!! lol BU is right you should be able to do it lol

I do wounder about the influence thing, but then again my dreams have always had sex in them ha ha 





> ...allegedly



he he sorry mate  ::lol::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 07 FEBRUARY 2008*

Nothing, not even a feeling!  :Mad:

----------


## Moonbeam

Don't worry mark...they'll be back.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 08 FEBRUARY 2008*

Well I was out last night in town which was quite alright! It influenced some of my dreams which is cool in a way. 

I had great recall last night, loads of dreams!  ::D: 

*Lucidity*

I dont remember much of this, it was from the early stages of the night and it was very hard to remember. I know it was a long and great lucid but I lost alot of the details.

I am in my Nans house with a group of people, they are being disrespectful to the place and I try to stop them but I cant. I get pissed of at them and leave the room and enter a conservatory and look out over a garden...

I dont remember what happens next but I know I got lucid somehow and did something exciting

...I am in my street and walk over to a tree, I am unbelievably happy. Its not quite dark as morning is coming the tree I am under is bear of leaves and I leap and float up to stand onto a branch of the tree.

I leap up from branch to branch until I can see over the houses and I am momentarily blinded by the sun, its so bright and beautiful and because it is still low in the sky the shadows it casts captivate me for some reason.

After observing the sun rise for a few moment I leap off the tree branch and fly along the street. I notice its actually quite cold (I was in real life when I woke) and I am shivering a bit. I realise this is because I have only a pair of jeans and a zip up jacket on which is open and so exposing my chest to the wind but it feels good and exhilarating...

... I am standing over a really sexy Asian girl who is lying on the floor she is writhing around in pleasure and I know that if I get involved I will definitley wake up but I just cant resist ::roll::  

I get down between her legs and even though I am fully clothed I start having sex with her and dam does she love it! I take of my jeans and continue having sex with her until I realise that I cant remember what has happened at the start of the dream and I wake myself up.


*Sophia*

This is influenced by last night, it didnt happen in real life but it is definitley influenced by last night. This Sophia girl was beautiful! I have never met her before but she was stunning and I didnt have the nerve to tell her so I never said anything out of fear of not being good enough  ::roll:: 

I am sitting in a taxi driving home maybe with Sophia, we are really close together looking out of the window at a sunset or sun rise. She is wearing a black dress which is quite short and is looking stunning.

I say to her "isnt it beautiful?" I have my hand on her leg and shee is looking at me smiling and I feel that nervous/excited feeling you get. She touches my hand and I look at her and we kiss and it is great!

she pulls away and says "well that was.....OK....not great, I had 20 other people who were interested in me tonight and I am a little disappointed I gave it up for this" I am gutted! and totally embarrassed and I move to the other side of the taxi and stare out the window and hold back the tears.

*The Course*

I am part of a course although I am not sure what I am studying, the teacher has us giving presentations on our perfect call of duty 4 character. People get up one after another and tell the class their preferred primary and secondary weapons and if they would have any grenades.

We get given some costumes to wear as a experiment to see how the public will react. I put mine on and walk down the street, for some reason it makes me sway from side to side and I feel stupid walking like that. I see a woman getting out of a car and struggling with a load of shopping bags, I approach and ask if she needs a hand with them but she runs away from me.

I see myself in 3rd person and realise why, the costume I am wearing seems to be a high stack of miniature houses one on top of the other and each getting smaller in size. I realise she must have been scarred.

*Venice*

I am in Venice and walking round the city square, all the buildings are different colours and there are hundreds of tables were people are eating dinner. I leave the centre and enter what appears to be a run down council estate and I meat H from work. 

I show her around and take her to the beach but its dirty and I suggest a swim but the water is muddy and heaving with strange slimy fish.

*Superman*

I see this dream from 3rd person I see superman when he is young, he is floating in a field and creates a whirl wind some how. He looks up and sees something flying by and follows it up into space. 

As he flies he turns into a adult and I hear myself say "I see they changed the actor again" Superman has flown to the sun and is using his x-ray vision to look inside. He sees a species 8472 (from star trek) ship and follows it as it makes its escape.

----------


## mark

> Don't worry mark...they'll be back.



 :smiley:  ah yes they did last night  :smiley:  

thanks for the support though MB  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Well, that was a short dry-spell!  ::lol::  That was some amazing recall!





> I dont remember much of this, it was from the early stages of the night and it was very hard to remember. I know it was a long and great lucid but I lost alot of the details.





I hate that; I kind of had that last night too.
 




> I am in my street and walk over to a tree, I am unbelievably happy. Its not quite dark as morning is coming the tree I am under is bear of leaves and I leap and float up to stand onto a branch of the tree.







> I leap up from branch to branch until I can see over the houses and I am momentarily blinded by the sun, its so bright and beautiful and because it is still low in the sky the shadows it casts captivate me for some reason. 
> After observing the sun rise for a few moment I leap off the tree branch and fly along the street. I notice its actually quite cold (I was in real life when I woke) and I am shivering a bit. I realise this is because I have only a pair of jeans and a zip up jacket on which is open and so exposing my chest to the wind but it feels good and exhilarating...





That's cool...you always have really good flying with a lot of beauty at the beginning of your lucids.  I love that happy-to-be-lucid feeling.
 




> ... I am standing over a really sexy Asian girl who is lying on the floor she is writhing around in pleasure and I know that if I get involved I will definitley wake up but I just cant resist



Well, how could you even try to resist?  ::lol:: 





> This is influenced by last night, it didnt happen in real life but it is definitley influenced by last night. This Sophia girl was beautiful! I have never met her before but she was stunning and I didnt have the nerve to tell her so I never said anything out of fear of not being good enough





Well I'm glad that didn't really happen (the rest of the dream, I mean), but you shouldn't be shy cuz you are good enough for anybody!   ::hug::   I know that's easier said than done.  Pretend it is a dream!  That has really helped me with my fear of public speaking.

----------


## mark

[quote=Moonbeam;691041]Well, that was a short dry-spell!  ::lol::  That was some amazing recall!

ha ha yeah I guess it was short but still it was to long lol, I feel crappy when I dont remember my dreams lol.





> I hate that; I kind of had that last night too..





how annoying is it! I lay there for nearly 30 mins last night trying my hardest to remember but all I got was what I wrote and I know there was a lot more to it ::roll:: 





> That's cool...you always have really good flying with a lot of beauty at the beginning of your lucids. I love that happy-to-be-lucid feeling..



Thanks MB  :smiley:  I look out alot for that type of stuff in real life, in the mornings when i go to work I often admire the sun rise sometimes they are so beautiful so its not a surprise they appear in my dreams

And yeah that happy feeling is great, by far the best feeling I have ever had...its so addictive lol  ::shock:: 





> Well, how could you even try to resist? .





he he I couldnt! ha ha ha it shocks me how strong the sub conscious urge for sex is lol 





> Well I'm glad that didn't really happen (the rest of the dream, I mean), but you shouldn't be shy cuz you are good enough for anybody!  I know that's easier said than done. Pretend it is a dream! That has really helped me with my fear of public speaking.



Thanks for the advice MB I will give it a try see if it helps, my issue with how others view my or how they might view me is becoming damaging lol  ::?:

----------


## raklet

> Thanks for the advice MB I will give it a try see if it helps, my issue with how others view my or how they might view me is becoming damaging lol



Yes, I agree with Moonbeam.  Just because you believe something about yourself does not mean it is right!  I will give you an example. 

My wife thinks she is fat.  She is obsessed with it.  If she even gains 2-3 pounds it is a real downer to her.  But the truth of the matter is - she is not fat (not even close).  In fact, my wife is downright hot.  She runs, works outs, lifts weights, and is generally in great shape.  I tell her all the time how good she looks.  She smiles politely and tells me thanks, but I don't think she ever really believes me.  When other people tell her how skinny she is and how good she looks, she is always so surprised by that.  It is the first thing I hear about.  "So and so said I look skinny!  Wow! That is so nice, I didn't think that about myself."  I always get frustrated by this and ask her why she will believe them but not me.  

At any rate, no matter how much I tell her or others tell her that she is beautiful, she always goes back to believing what she wants to believe (that she is fat), and the cycle plays itself out all over again.

Over time, my wife has gotten a better image of herself and I continue to see improvement.  Fortunately, she doesn't have eating disorders or other serious issues with her belief.  She is just a little nutty is all.  ::D: 


Summary
------------
Self Image is deeply ingrained
Self Image is rarely accurate
Self Image is rarely the same as what others perceive (accurate or not)
Self Image is hard to change
Self Image CAN BE CHANGED WITH TIME AND EFFORT (but you have to want to)


Go Mark!  You can do it!  You are a good person!  We know it, and now it is time for you to go out and show the rest of the world that side of you, too!

----------


## Burned up

> This is influenced by last night, it didnt happen in real life but it is definitley influenced by last night. This Sophia girl was beautiful! I have never met her before but she was stunning and I didnt have the nerve to tell her so I never said anything out of fear of not being good enough[/COLOR]



Aagh.  Of course, it's your own internal "beautiful woman" that you feel not good enough for and you think that women will think that about you IRL.  Not so.  Separate the two.  Get to know rl women as they really are, as you really are.  Meantime sort out your inner "beautiful woman" and tell her something "she" is wanting to hear.

All that after such a stonking sex dream too!!!

----------


## mark

Hey thanks raklet! that sounds familiar lol and would it surprise you that I still dont believe what people say ha ha  :Bang head: 


ha I laughed at the why wont you listen to me when I say that....all my ex's did exactly the same thing lol! I think people dont because they think those who care for them wouldnt tell them the "truth" because they dont want to hurt them. If you get what I mean





> Aagh. Of course, it's your own internal "beautiful woman" that you feel not good enough for and you think that women will think that about you IRL. Not so. Separate the two. Get to know rl women as they really are, as you really are. Meantime sort out your inner "beautiful woman" and tell her something "she" is wanting to hear.
> 
> All that after such a stonking sex dream too!!!



interesting and most probably true, but you will have to offer more info I dont know how to seperate the two and what would I do to please my "inner women"?  ::?:

----------


## Burned up

> interesting and most probably true, but you will have to offer more info I dont know how to seperate the two and what would I do to please my "inner women"?



I guess I'm saying in the first instance, don't assume women will be like Sophia in your dream.  It may be how you feel about yourself but not how they will feel about you.

Following from that, your "inner woman" is the one(s) that appear in your dreams.  From what I've read they're either madly wanting sex with you or they're pushing you away when you're expecting to be intimate.  Seems the "women" which you have more powerful feelings for (in dream state) are the ones that tease or reject you.  Perhaps you need to develop a new way of relating to them?  I don't have the answers, Mark, just the kind of theories I work with.  I feel happier in the last year or two having got to know my "inner woman".  I also relate to rl women much more easily now.  (Before I either kept my distance or fell in love with women I met).

If you're interested in these Jungian theories google "anima" or "anima projection" or "Jung anima" for some better explanations than mine.  (Anima means female spirit in a man, btw.).

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks for the advice MB I will give it a try see if it helps, my issue with how others view my or how they might view me is becoming damaging lol



Yes, I think so, if it is inhibiting how you relate to people.  You are projecting your own self-esteem onto them, like a reflection.  Remember, it is all in how you feel about yourself.  Of course some people may still reject you, but it won't matter if you feel OK about yourself--you will realize the rejection has to do with things going on with them, not you.   You should try to correct whatever it is that you think may be making you have negative feelings about yourself.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on that Lucid, to bad you lost some of it. sounded fun though. 

Cool superman! I liked that new one, superman returns. I hope they make more. That movie really inspired me to get Lucid last year. It was all the flying of course. :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Yes, I think so, if it is inhibiting how you relate to people.  You are projecting your own self-esteem onto them, like a reflection.  Remember, it is all in how you feel about yourself.  Of course some people may still reject you, but it won't matter if you feel OK about yourself--you will realize the rejection has to do with things going on with them, not you.   You should try to correct whatever it is that you think may be making you have negative feelings about yourself.



Why do people always manage to say what I want to say but in fewer words?

----------


## mark

> If you're interested in these Jungian theories google "anima" or "anima projection" or "Jung anima" for some better explanations than mine. (Anima means female spirit in a man, btw.).



 ::D:  thanks mate, I will have a look at this. It seems like what you say is true...I still dont know were to start with fixing this....maybe I should seek some help  :Oops: 





> Yes, I think so, if it is inhibiting how you relate to people.



yes it really is  ::?:  (I hope people dont think I am moaning on about myself ::shock::  lol)





> Congratulations on that Lucid, to bad you lost some of it. sounded fun though. 
> 
> Cool superman! I liked that new one, superman returns. I hope they make more. That movie really inspired me to get Lucid last year. It was all the flying of course.



thanks man, yeah it was fun! bouncing on the tree branches was kind of cool lol

the new superman movie was great!!! I loved it, apparently the new one is coming out in 2009 or something

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 09 FEBRUARY 2008*

No lucidity last night but still my recall was ok. I had some emotionally intense dreams again.

*Caught In The Act*

I am in a huge church, its very pretty and the walls are decorated with intricate ornamentation and drapes and stuff. I am standing in one of those little boxes with the priests often give speeches from and I am with D or someone who looks like D I think. 

She is standing really close to me and rubbing herself on me, I feel really shy and a little scarred but she is turning me on and she knows it. She steps away from me takes off her jeans and knickers and we have sex in the stand. I feel so happy and ...well just complete (if that makes sense)

Suddenly I hear angry shouting and see the priest come running down the aisle, D runs away laughing and I try to hide my "arousal" from him but I dont manage it in time and he start kicking off when he sees me so I run away naked.

*Brothers Death*

Me and Shaun are driving down south to see Raklet, we are driving in a 4 by 4 and we cross a river. We drive along a raised road surrounded by marsh land and I comment on how incredible it is that the tide is coming in so fast. The fields on the side of the roads fill with water.

We approach a steep incline in the road which enters a cave, the water seems to be coming from here. We get out the car which is now a small remote control car with tracks rather then wheels. 

I am trying to drive it up through the fast flowing water but its to fast for the car which falls down the hill and somehow stabs Shaun in the stomach. I pick him up worried that he is gonna die, I tell him that I wouldnt know what to do if he died.

I turn around and I am in a doctors surgery there are 2 doctors operating on someone I try to get them to help my brother who now has turned into a baby but they wont and I panic cos I cant hear him breathing.

*Executions*

I am standing next to 4 execution devices, they are tables were people are strapped down. Some bloke is giving a demonstration on how they work.

The first table has a man struggling and crying and begging not to be killed but the demonstrator is relentless. He fits a arrow which has a cross rather then a point at its end into the device then injects some kind of curry into his brain. He calls the crowd close then fires the arrow into his head.

It does not penetrate very far and the man is still alive and he screams and screams until he dies. Everyone finds it interesting but I am hiding in a corner with my hands over my ears, I feel afraid and guilty and ashamed that I cant help.

The process repeats for the other 3 people but each arrow has a different shaped head on it and the deaths get easier and easier.

----------


## raklet

> *Caught In The Act*



Hrmmm, what could it mean?  You finally come to terms with yourself and feel a sense of completeness, but then are ashamed.  Are you afraid of change, so that when it seems to be coming, you throw up walls that would discourage you from doing so?





> *Brothers Death*



Oh, terrible.  :Sad: 





> *Executions*



Even worse.  That must have been disturbing indeed.  I couldn't help but laugh at injecting curry in the brain.  I shouldn't but curry is so out of place for the context of the dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Why do people always manage to say what I want to say but in fewer words?



I doubt that people always manage to do that. You are a counselor, right?  It's your job to talk! :wink2: 





> yes it really is  (I hope people dont think I am moaning on about myself lol)



Oh no mark people don't think that.  Everybody has low points in their life; I'm glad you have us to talk to.  I hope we help, a little bit at least.  When somebody helps somoene else, they help themsleves too, so don't worry.





> No lucidity last night but still my recall was ok. I had some emotionally intense dreams again.



Those were intense.  Shaun getting hurt and becoming a baby was different than usual.  You must be worried about him.

----------


## Burned up

> I doubt that people always manage to do that. You are a counselor, right?  It's your job to talk!



Well, no, not really.  It's my job to listen and to help my clients find new meanings to their life.  I think I talk too much when I'm counselling too.  They're not much interested in what I have to say when it comes down to it - they ultimately have the answers to their own problems.

----------


## mark

> Hrmmm, what could it mean? You finally come to terms with yourself and feel a sense of completeness, but then are ashamed. Are you afraid of change, so that when it seems to be coming, you throw up walls that would discourage you from doing so?.



Close I would say. Afraid of change not really actually I thrive on it. what I am afraid of is being hurt...or is it that I am afraid of not being good enough, failure perhaps...hmmm

I think these dreams are what I want, I want someone to want me and I want to love and be loved in return that sort of thing.

Dunno what the priest represents






> Oh, terrible. .



yes it really wasnt nice  :Sad: 





> Even worse. That must have been disturbing indeed. I couldn't help but laugh at injecting curry in the brain. I shouldn't but curry is so out of place for the context of the dream.



lol I dunno what the hell the curry was for and yeah it was totally out of place ha ha. That was a disturbing dream indeed. I dont like to see people suffer so it was horrible





> Oh no mark people don't think that. Everybody has low points in their life; I'm glad you have us to talk to. I hope we help, a little bit at least. When somebody helps somoene else, they help themsleves too, so don't worry.



I am glad I have all you's to talk to  :smiley:  it makes a real difference at the min I am very greatful to you all  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 09 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> No lucidity last night but still my recall was ok. I had some emotionally intense dreams again.
> 
> *Caught In The Act*
> 
> I am in a huge church, its very pretty and the walls are decorated with intricate ornamentation and drapes and stuff. I am standing in one of those little boxes with the priests often give speeches from and I am with D or someone who looks like D I think. 
> 
> She is standing really close to me and rubbing herself on me, I feel really shy and a little scarred but she is turning me on and she knows it. She steps away from me takes off her jeans and knickers and we have sex in the stand. I feel so happy and ...well just complete (if that makes sense)
> ...





Know what you mean about "complete".  Our need for another is like we're looking for a lost part of ourselves and we're hoping to find it in other people.  In our dreams it's us all the way so we really feel it.  That's my belief anyway.

The priest seems to represent a moral authority of some kind.





> *Brothers Death*
> 
> Me and Shaun are driving down south to see Raklet, we are driving in a 4 by 4 and we cross a river. We drive along a raised road surrounded by marsh land and I comment on how incredible it is that the tide is coming in so fast. The fields on the side of the roads fill with water.
> 
> We approach a steep incline in the road which enters a cave, the water seems to be coming from here. We get out the car which is now a small remote control car with tracks rather then wheels. 
> 
> I am trying to drive it up through the fast flowing water but its to fast for the car which falls down the hill and somehow stabs Shaun in the stomach. I pick him up worried that he is gonna die, I tell him that I wouldnt know what to do if he died.
> 
> I turn around and I am in a doctors surgery there are 2 doctors operating on someone I try to get them to help my brother who now has turned into a baby but they wont and I panic cos I cant hear him breathing.



Not nice.  I'm sure there's some meaning there too - there's a lot of symbolism (big machines (over to raklet, haha...), marshland, cave, water, death, baby, 2 surgeons).





> *Executions*
> 
> I am standing next to 4 execution devices, they are tables were people are strapped down. Some bloke is giving a demonstration on how they work.
> 
> The first table has a man struggling and crying and begging not to be killed but the demonstrator is relentless. He fits a arrow which has a cross rather then a point at its end into the device then injects some kind of curry into his brain. He calls the crowd close then fires the arrow into his head.
> 
> It does not penetrate very far and the man is still alive and he screams and screams until he dies. Everyone finds it interesting but I am hiding in a corner with my hands over my ears, I feel afraid and guilty and ashamed that I cant help.
> 
> The process repeats for the other 3 people but each arrow has a different shaped head on it and the deaths get easier and easier.



Ouch.  It's a conflict between part(s) of you that is desensitised to killing and the conscious you that can't bear the thought.  What a way to die, though.  Curry.  Putting spice into life?  Death by king prawn vindaloo.  Not nice.

----------


## mark

ah burned up I couldnt wait for your interpretation on these dreams and you certainly didnt disappoint  :smiley: 





> Know what you mean about "complete". Our need for another is like we're looking for a lost part of ourselves and we're hoping to find it in other people. In our dreams it's us all the way so we really feel it. That's my belief anyway.
> 
> The priest seems to represent a moral authority of some kind..



So do you think that this need for "that girl" is in fact not a need for a girl but a need for some part of myself that I deny access to?






> Not nice. I'm sure there's some meaning there too - there's a lot of symbolism (big machines (over to raklet, haha...), marshland, cave, water, death, baby, 2 surgeons)..



 ::shock::  hmmm it is interesting that those symbols exist, could I ask what your opinion of these are...like what they might mean? (I hope you dont mind me pestering you for these explanations its just you make so much sense)





> Ouch. It's a conflict between part(s) of you that is desensitised to killing and the conscious you that can't bear the thought. What a way to die, though. Curry. Putting spice into life? Death by king prawn vindaloo. Not nice.



 ::rolllaugh::  ha ha death by vindaloo that is just brilliant! 

interesting you say that, I often have a conflict with my self over similar (by no means anything as extreme as death) emotions. Like my hatred of seeing people hurt but my occasional confusing pleasure in seeing the hurtful people hurt (something I really dislike about myself, but I must be honest here)

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 10 FEBRUARY 2008*

Not great recall, I have realised that unless I sleep more then 6 hours 30 mins I tend not to remember my dreams which is slightly annoying because it makes work nights hard to remember unless I go to bed very early.

Anyways onto my dreams.

*Fragment*

Its christmas and I am younger but I am not sure how old I am, I have just got a new PS3 game and I am trying to enjoy it but kevin keeps moaning on and on about wasting money.

*The Chase*

Me and a girl are standing in a cave system. The cave is massive and has a relatively shallow river flowing through it, maybe a few feet deep over a rocky bottom. It is dark but I can still see.

Me and this girl are watching 2 super crocodiles that are mating (I think we are making a documentary but I am not sure) The female croc is about 20 meters long but the male is a massive creature and must be approx 35 meters long or so.

They spot us and start chasing after us, we run as fast as we can and as we run the cave turns into a large hall way and the crocs have turned into T-Rex's. They are crawling on their belly after us and roaring.

We burst through some doors onto the roof of the building and and run to the edge and slide down 2 poles we find there. The T-Rex have now become giant Terrordactiles (sp) that come swooping round the poles towards us.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

See! Lizards aren't to be trusted! They came after you [j/k I have no idea what I'm saying]. Odd how they kept shape swifting. Did you ever get tired of running as you fled the beasts?

----------


## mark

> See! Lizards aren't to be trusted! They came after you [j/k I have no idea what I'm saying]. Odd how they kept shape swifting. Did you ever get tired of running as you fled the beasts?



ha ha funny! I get you on the Lizard thing....some of my friends seem to have a major dislike of them (I have never seen one, unfortunatley I dont think we get them here in england). A ex of mine once told me of a story of when she was in singapore where one ran across the wall when she turned on the light, she screamed and screamed and I laughed when I heard it ha ha  ::evil:: 


no I never really get tired when running in a dream...not that I remember anyway

----------


## Burned up

> So do you think that this need for "that girl" is in fact not a need for a girl but a need for some part of myself that I deny access to?



Yes, that's my belief.  But I think it's hard to know what to do about it in practice.  Certainly any attempt to find someone who will be that dream girl will be doomed to failure.  Why do so many people blame their partners?

Frankly since I've been getting to know my "inner girl" I've found my day to day relationships with others - especially women - to be so much warmer.  Not sure what it's like for them though!





> hmmm it is interesting that those symbols exist, could I ask what your opinion of these are...like what they might mean? (I hope you dont mind me pestering you for these explanations its just you make so much sense)



Well, I dunno.  Caves and tunnels can represent the womb or a female body in general or - well, you choose.  Babies represent a new start and also vulnerability but also whatever they might mean to you.  Water is often our pool of unresolved emotions.  Marshland I'd guess is what we might consider to be "not firm ground" - somewhere between what we know and what we don't.  But have a play with the symbols and think what meaning they have to you.





> interesting you say that, I often have a conflict with my self over similar (by no means anything as extreme as death) emotions. Like my hatred of seeing people hurt but my occasional confusing pleasure in seeing the hurtful people hurt (something I really dislike about myself, but I must be honest here)



Well that could be a rl expression of what the dream is also doing.  Unconscious meanings don't just appear in dreams - we use them irl too but aren't aware of it.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Executions*
>    ...He fits a arrow which has a cross rather then a point at its end into the device then injects some kind of curry into his brain. He calls the crowd close then fires the arrow into his head.



What a way to go! Curry injected directly into the brain, that's pure evil!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow!! Awesome crocs-turning-into-dinosaurs dream! Gaaah I am jealous!!  ::D:

----------


## SadieM

AHHH T-Rexs!!!!!! Man I would've woke up out of fright! Lol that sounded like a damn good dream actually... lol ctd.

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, everybody on this forum remember:  if you are being chased by dinosaurs (especially shape-shifting ones) DO AN RC!  :boogie: 

That sounded like an exciting dream, mark.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Good idea, Moonbeam! hahaha

Mark-- I think you've beaten Caradon for the "being chased by animal" dreams! BY FAR! It sounds very scary, but is funny to read for us!

----------


## Caradon

> Good idea, Moonbeam! hahaha
> 
> Mark-- I think you've beaten Caradon for the "being chased by animal" dreams! BY FAR! It sounds very scary, but is funny to read for us!



Yeah, that was crazy Mark. I don't think I've had the attacking changing animals yet.

----------


## raklet

> They are crawling on their belly after us and roaring.



 ::rolllaugh::   Reminds me of my two year old!  He loves to play dinosaur.  He walks around hunched over with his hands up like T-Rex claws and says "Dinosaur...roar".

----------


## mark

> Wow!! Awesome crocs-turning-into-dinosaurs dream! Gaaah I am jealous!!



aww dont be jealous mes, you have cool dreams!  ::D: 





> AHHH T-Rexs!!!!!! Man I would've woke up out of fright! Lol that sounded like a damn good dream actually... lol ctd.



lol yeah it was insane...strange though I hardly ever get really scared during dreams but there are some which have scared the crap out of me! 





> OK, everybody on this forum remember: if you are being chased by dinosaurs (especially shape-shifting ones) DO AN RC! 
> 
> That sounded like an exciting dream, mark.



 ::lol::  ha ha you know how sometimes my mind misses the obvious lol I must remember to RC he he

thanks MB it was a cool dream  :smiley: 





> Good idea, Moonbeam! hahaha
> 
> Mark-- I think you've beaten Caradon for the "being chased by animal" dreams! BY FAR! It sounds very scary, but is funny to read for us!







> Yeah, that was crazy Mark. I don't think I've had the attacking changing animals yet.



I could never beat caradon for his strange effect upon dream animals! lol Caradon you are legendary for the way your dream animals take a dislike to you  ::bowdown:: 

I wish mine would attack more often! ha ha





> Reminds me of my two year old! He loves to play dinosaur. He walks around hunched over with his hands up like T-Rex claws and says "Dinosaur...roar".



ha ha good stuff...although its slightly worrying my little cousin goes round call me a poof! (wow I wonder if he will grow into a chav  ::roll:: )

----------


## Sara

> *Fragment*
> 
> Its christmas and I am younger but I am not sure how old I am, I have just got a new PS3 game and I am trying to enjoy it but kevin keeps moaning on and on about wasting money.



Argh, how annoying. Is he like that IRL too?





> *The Chase*
> 
> Me and a girl are standing in a cave system. The cave is massive and has a relatively shallow river flowing through it, maybe a few feet deep over a rocky bottom. It is dark but I can still see.
> 
> Me and this girl are watching 2 super crocodiles that are mating (I think we are making a documentary but I am not sure) The female croc is about 20 meters long but the male is a massive creature and must be approx 35 meters long or so.
> 
> They spot us and start chasing after us,



Crocodiles in a river, chasing after you... that sounds a bit like a dream I had some months ago  ::D:  (with you in it  :tongue2: )
But my crocs were small and didn't change into T-rex's (pfew)





> We burst through some doors onto the roof of the building and and run to the edge and slide down 2 poles we find there. The T-Rex have now become giant Terrordactiles (sp) that come swooping round the poles towards us.



That must have been an terrifying dream!
I'm glad you didn't put a picture of these dinosaurs in your journal  :smiley:

----------


## mark

I have just spen ages typing up my dreams for last night! just to have the stupid internet stop me posting! I am seriously pissed! 


*DREAMS FOR 11 FEBRUARY 2007*

I didnt sleep to well last night, still my recall is ok I guess.....I was gutted when I woke up cos I was convinced it was thursday...my week doubled in length in a matter of seconds  ::shock:: 

*SadieM's Project - Fragment*

I am in a large lecture theater, one wall is filled with a large projection screen. SadieM is giving a presentation to a group of people, I am the main subject? of her experiment which is dealing with people who need help.

*Tsunami/Lucidbulbs*

I am standing on a beech, the tide is really really low and people have come to investigate this strange event. I am standing with Shaun and Mum when sudenly panic strikes me when I realise what is going on, I grab my family by the hand and make a run for the town and high land.

We are running at full speed across the mud and sand when we reach the  pavement of the street a wave of dirty water about a foot high washes over our feet. The wave keeps coming and coming and doesnt stop but gets more and more powerful. Shaun is confused and asks what is happening and I tell him its a Tsunami.

I realise we are not going to make the high ground and so I tell my family to grab hold of a tall post embedded in the ground. A second wave even more powerful the the first washes over us and we hold on for our lives.

The water slows down and begins to retreat, I tell my family "keep ahold of this tight! and be careful cos the retreating water is gonna bring all the debris with it"....

...Scene shifts and I am entering what is left of my house, the whole front of the house is gone and I climb the remains of the stairs (I dont know were my family have gone) I enter my mums room and walk to the place were the window used to be and collapse to my knees on the edge of the destroyed floor.

I pull out my phone and call lucidbulbs "err....hello...its mark from dv" I am a little nervous because I dont know how she will react to me calling "listen I am sorry to call you but something bad has happened and I didnt know who else to turn to" she asks me what is happening and I tell her about the Tsunami.

Lucidbulbs is there now and she gives me a ring (nothing dodgy just a gift) its silver and has a softly glowing milky white stone woven into the silver. I take it and walk to the edge of the floor and hold it up to the light. Its beautiful and I am touched by the gesture of this and suddenly overcome by grieve again I collapse to my knees again.

View 3rd person now I see in the distance beyond us the ruins of my city and the sun is shinning into the room, this adds a hazy effect and we appear blurred and silhouetted  against the bright sun. Lucid bulbs walks over to me slowly and hugs me against her stomach (I am still crouched on my knees) and strokes my hair and I hug her back and think how fond I am of lucidbulbs.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Awww, that was a sad dream, at least you got some comfort [and you didn't run away from me]  :smiley:

----------


## SadieM

Awwww that was so nice of you, Lucidbulbs. Where were you that the tsunami hit so hard, Mark? Any specific place that exists?

Lol.. I'm not working on any project, so you don't have anything to worry about, Mark.

----------


## Burned up

Sounds like you really needed that hug.

----------


## Sara

> I have just spen ages typing up my dreams for last night! just to have the stupid internet stop me posting! I am seriously pissed!



Argh, how annoying is that... I've lost several replies due to failing internet. I'm glad you got your dreams posted  :smiley: 






> I didnt sleep to well last night, still my recall is ok I guess.....I was gutted when I woke up cos I was convinced it was thursday...my week doubled in length in a matter of seconds



That's not nice! Especially if you think it's almost weekend and then realise the weekend has just past and you have 4 more days work at the office...





> *SadieM's Project - Fragment*
> 
> I am in a large lecture theater, one wall is filled with a large projection screen. SadieM is giving a presentation to a group of people, I am the main subject? of her experiment which is dealing with people who need help.



Interesting fragment... you have a lot of DV members in your dreams lately  :smiley: 





> We are running at full speed across the mud and sand when we reach the  pavement of the street a wave of dirty water about a foot high washes over our feet. The wave keeps coming and coming and doesnt stop but gets more and more powerful. Shaun is confused and asks what is happening and I tell him its a Tsunami.



Scary! Have you recently seen anything about Tsunamis on TV?





> The water slows down and begins to retreat, I tell my family "keep ahold of this tight! and be careful cos the retreating water is gonna bring all the debris with it"....



Well, you kept your mind clear in this disaster! Knowing what to do when things go wrong, could be useful on other occasions. Are you like that IRL as well? Or are you more panicking under a stress?






> I pull out my phone and call lucidbulbs "err....hello...its mark from dv" I am a little nervous because I dont know how she will react to me calling "listen I am sorry to call you but something bad has happened and I didnt know who else to turn to" she asks me what is happening and I tell her about the Tsunami.



Ahhh, how sweet  ::content:: 
I think LB made a good replacement for the nasty D in your dreams.





> View 3rd person now I see in the distance beyond us the ruins of my city and the sun is shinning into the room, this adds a hazy effect and we appear blurred and silhouetted  against the bright sun. Lucid bulbs walks over to me slowly and hugs me against her stomach (I am still crouched on my knees) and strokes my hair and I hug her back and think how fond I am of lucidbulbs.



So sweet!  ::smitten::

----------


## mark

> Argh, how annoying. Is he like that IRL too?



yes very annoying and hes he is like that! It really gets on my nerves lol 





> Crocodiles in a river, chasing after you... that sounds a bit like a dream I had some months ago  (with you in it )
> But my crocs were small and didn't change into T-rex's (pfew)



ah yes...lol that was a good dream to read  ::D:  ::D: 






> That must have been an terrifying dream!
> I'm glad you didn't put a picture of these dinosaurs in your journal



nah it wasnt to scary to be honest, I dont feel fear often in my dreams only a few times have I been terrified

----------


## mark

> Awww, that was a sad dream, at least you got some comfort [and you didn't run away from me]



well at first it was cool, the Tsunami was incredible. Yeah the second part was sad but at the same time it was really nice to have a dc (or the dc you) there to comfort me ....so thanks  :smiley: 





> Awwww that was so nice of you, Lucidbulbs. Where were you that the tsunami hit so hard, Mark? Any specific place that exists?
> 
> Lol.. I'm not working on any project, so you don't have anything to worry about, Mark.



well in the dream it was a cross between the scenes of Thailand tsunami and my hometown Newcastle-upon -Tyne. In the dream I was right by the beach, we dont really get Tsunamis here often so we escape them

he he cool....glad im not the subject of a experiment lol  :tongue2: 





> Sounds like you really needed that hug.



yes it was very much appreciated  :smiley: 





> That's not nice! Especially if you think it's almost weekend and then realise the weekend has just past and you have 4 more days work at the office...



ha ha yeah I was gutted!!! lol not nice when you think you are a day away from a lie in lol 






> Interesting fragment... you have a lot of DV members in your dreams lately



 :smiley: 


yeah there have been a fair few...not sure why but meh they make for interesting dreams  :smiley: 






> Scary! Have you recently seen anything about Tsunamis on TV?



Not recently but I am very interested in natural disasters, I studied them for a while which was great.

Did you see the 2004 Boxing day Tsunami? it was incredible, sad but totally spectacular 

here are a few vids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-8_wEm7t8k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9ts43KVxXQ





> Well, you kept your mind clear in this disaster! Knowing what to do when things go wrong, could be useful on other occasions. Are you like that IRL as well? Or are you more panicking under a stress?



Well I dont know for sure because I have never been in a situation like that but I know alot about them so I would probably be ok. I have been in situations were people have had accidents and I have always had a level head you know I am able to tell people what to do in those situations its not a problem for me. But I panic when it comes to personal emotional problems lol I cant deal with them ha ha





> Ahhh, how sweet 
> I think LB made a good replacement for the nasty D in your dreams.
> 
> So sweet!



 ::D:  thanks Sara....yeah LB anytime over donna ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 12 FEBRUARY 2008*

OK recall last night, only one dream rememberred and it wasnt really a happy one. What is wrong with my dreams lately! they have been almost depressive! 


*Back Together/The Break In*

I am in central London near a tube station, I have my jeans, a jumper and my black coat (the longish one I wear for work) on and I am meeting with D. She wants to get back together with me and I agree but I dont know why. 

She tells me that A wasnt the one for her and that I always was and we agree to go and get some food. I spot a Pizza Hut and we start walking in that direction. I keep arguing to my self and thinking things like this "what the fuck am I dong........ this is stupid! ......ah but she is beautiful!.... yeah but she is a bitch..... I mean look at her(sighs)"

We try to enter the restraunt but get turned away because we are not dressed nice enough. D says she has to get something from her old house but someone else is living there now and we have to break in. I reluctantly agree and follow her up the steps whilst continuing my internal argument....

...There is someone in the house and I am crouching near the exit we enterred by, a man stirs in his bed and for some reason I take of my coat. He spots me and I make a run for it and dive out the window....

...We are standing by a chinese take away stall and have gotten some food (in fact there is loads of it! all in those little silver boxes) I suddenly realise when I try to pay that I dont have my coat! my money was in the coat and so was my IPHONE!!!!!

"shit! Fuck!" I shout when I realise this! " I cant believe I lost my Iphone! I am gonna have to go back for it, but he will call the police!....shit! I knew this was a stupid idea" I shout at D then I huddle down in the corner of a wall and get all upset that I lost my Iphone

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, such an unpleasant dream, sounds frustrating. I don't have an I-phone be I'd still be angry to lose it if I had one. Stinks how insignificant dream events bite ya back later on.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that dream went from bad to worse.  :Sad:  And don't you just hate having conflicting dreams about your ex? They can be so damn annoying, when you wake up. Heh.

----------


## Sara

> OK recall last night, only one dream rememberred and it wasnt really a happy one. What is wrong with my dreams lately! they have been almost depressive!



Oww, I feel sorry for you, Mark  :Sad: 
Is that a reflection of how you feel right now?





> I am in central London near a tube station, I have my jeans, a jumper and my black coat (the longish one I wear for work) on and I am meeting with D. She wants to get back together with me and I agree but I dont know why.



Still doesn't cause lucidity for you? Maybe you should try a full day of RCing while thinking of her, so next time she gets you lucid and you can kick her ass!!!





> She tells me that A wasnt the one for her and that I always was and we agree to go and get some food. I spot a Pizza Hut and we start walking in that direction. I keep arguing to my self and thinking things like this "what the fuck am I dong........ this is stupid! ......ah but she is beautiful!.... yeah but she is a bitch..... I mean look at her(sighs)"



Dammit, she's still causing you trouble  :Sad: 





> We try to enter the restraunt but get turned away because we are not dressed nice enough.



Restaurant? You mean the Pizza Hut? And you weren't dressed nice enough?  :laugh: 






> ...We are standing by a chinese take away stall and have gotten some food (in fact there is loads of it! all in those little silver boxes) I suddenly realise when I try to pay that I dont have my coat! my money was in the coat and so was my IPHONE!!!!!
> 
> "shit! Fuck!" I shout when I realise this! " I cant believe I lost my Iphone! I am gonna have to go back for it, but he will call the police!....shit! I knew this was a stupid idea" I shout at D then I huddle down in the corner of a wall and get all upset that I lost my Iphone



Nooooo, that would be something I could do IRL  :tongue2:  I can so imagine that feeling... 
(actually, last week I left my phone in my pants when I put them in the washing machine, that was a real NOOOO SHIT moment of which I didn't wake up. Now the phone is dead  :Sad:  luckily it was just a cheap Nokia )

I bet you were relieved when you woke up  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 12 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> OK recall last night, only one dream rememberred and it wasnt really a happy one. What is wrong with my dreams lately! they have been almost depressive! 
> 
> 
> *Back Together/The Break In*
> 
> I am in central London near a tube station, I have my jeans, a jumper and my black coat (the longish one I wear for work) on and I am meeting with D. She wants to get back together with me and I agree but I dont know why. 
> 
> She tells me that A wasnt the one for her and that I always was and we agree to go and get some food. I spot a Pizza Hut and we start walking in that direction. I keep arguing to my self and thinking things like this "what the fuck am I dong........ this is stupid! ......ah but she is beautiful!.... yeah but she is a bitch..... I mean look at her(sighs)"



Head vs heart.  Ouch.





> We try to enter the restraunt but get turned away because we are not dressed nice enough. D says she has to get something from her old house but someone else is living there now and we have to break in. I reluctantly agree and follow her up the steps whilst continuing my internal argument....
> 
> ...There is someone in the house and I am crouching near the exit we enterred by, a man stirs in his bed and for some reason I take of my coat. He spots me and I make a run for it and dive out the window....
> 
> ...We are standing by a chinese take away stall and have gotten some food (in fact there is loads of it! all in those little silver boxes) I suddenly realise when I try to pay that I dont have my coat! my money was in the coat and so was my IPHONE!!!!!
> 
> "shit! Fuck!" I shout when I realise this! " I cant believe I lost my Iphone! I am gonna have to go back for it, but he will call the police!....shit! I knew this was a stupid idea" I shout at D then I huddle down in the corner of a wall and get all upset that I lost my Iphone



In some ways I'm pleased for you that at least it's not D you end up losing/missing!!!  But that sense of loss - aagh.  And the dream going all horribly wrong for you like that.  :Sad:

----------


## SadieM

Ooooh Sara you copycat.. I did the exact same thing. But mine was washed twice, not once.  :tongue2: 

That must have really really sucked lol. I would be soooo mad to lose MY Iphone. I would be ranting, raving, cursing, punching, screaming, etc. Lol. How how unpleasant.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have just spen ages typing up my dreams for last night! just to have the stupid internet stop me posting! I am seriously pissed!



 ::furious::  That sucks!  I hate that.






> *SadieM's Project - Fragment*









> *Tsunami/Lucidbulbs*





Ok, mark I hope you don't get annoyed at me for nagging you all of the time, but in addition to being chased by dinosaurs, whenever you see people from DV, DO AN RC!! ::D:

----------


## mark

> Ah, such an unpleasant dream, sounds frustrating. I don't have an I-phone be I'd still be angry to lose it if I had one. Stinks how insignificant dream events bite ya back later on.



 
yeah I am very fond of my phone...I would be gutted if anything happened to it....it gives me internet access at work lol






> Yeah, that dream went from bad to worse.  And don't you just hate having conflicting dreams about your ex? They can be so damn annoying, when you wake up. Heh.



dam right they can....stupid ex's pssh I am sick of dreaming of her!  ::roll:: 





> Oww, I feel sorry for you, Mark 
> Is that a reflection of how you feel right now?



to be honest yeah it is (dont want no sympathy lol) I am in a bad patch at the minute





> Still doesn't cause lucidity for you? Maybe you should try a full day of RCing while thinking of her, so next time she gets you lucid and you can kick her ass!!!
> 
> Dammit, she's still causing you trouble



 
lol I know its stupid isnt it! as soon as I have a lucid with her there will be some ass kicking with some TK I think lol






> Restaurant? You mean the Pizza Hut? And you weren't dressed nice enough?



ha ha yeah can you imagine getting turned down by pizza hut! lol I would just die ha ha





> Nooooo, that would be something I could do IRL  I can so imagine that feeling... 
> (actually, last week I left my phone in my pants when I put them in the washing machine, that was a real NOOOO SHIT moment of which I didn't wake up. Now the phone is dead  luckily it was just a cheap Nokia )
> 
> I bet you were relieved when you woke up



ha ha yeah I know that one in real life!! I droped my phone not to long ago I nearly had a heart attack...it cost loads so I would be gutted if I lost it  ::shock:: 





> Head vs heart. Ouch.
> 
> In some ways I'm pleased for you that at least it's not D you end up losing/missing!!! But that sense of loss - aagh. And the dream going all horribly wrong for you like that.



yeah head vs heart...a disaster that can only end badly  ::roll:: 

lol I am pleased I was not wanting her in that dream to...its stupid how my sense of loss was focused on a inanimate object ::?:  

I have to figure out why I have this feeling of loss all the time....any ideas?





> Ooooh Sara you copycat.. I did the exact same thing. But mine was washed twice, not once. 
> 
> That must have really really sucked lol. I would be soooo mad to lose MY Iphone. I would be ranting, raving, cursing, punching, screaming, etc. Lol. How how unpleasant.



he he I was ranting raving and swearing ha ha  :tongue2:  ::lol::  





> Ok, mark I hope you don't get annoyed at me for nagging you all of the time, but in addition to being chased by dinosaurs, whenever you see people from DV, DO AN RC!!



ha I know I should do RCs at time like that, there are times when I feel like this   :Bang head:  ha but thanks for pointing that out  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 13 FEBRUARY 2008*

Poor recall last night, I am on early shift at work so I had to get up earlier then usual  ::roll:: 

*Snake!*

I have been out somewhere and I enter the house and living room. I hear scarred shouting when I enter the room. It is my mum she is high up on a chair keeping her self away from a snake which is in the house.

The snake is black with red diamond shapes along its flanks, as I approach it I notice that it is really unusual because it looks very angular. I step close to it and it lashes out and bites my hand! 

Suddenly I realise the snake is not real its a mechanical device and I notice a button called "aggression". It has numbers 1-10 on it and I switch it to one and it becomes very pleasent. I spot another switch by its head called "full set" and I press it and loads of teeth burst through its gums so that it no longer has 2 fangs but a mouth full of them.

I put it down and accidentally touch the aggression switch and it goes to level 10! I panic and the thing goes insane attacking everything, it bites the chair and rips a chunk of wood free. It swings for me and latches onto my leg but I wake up.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O That was freaky, I was all convinced it was nice until you recranked it up. At first, when you were explaining the snake's looks, I was thinking of decks of cards and such for some reason.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Snake!*



Hey, that's a good idea for a toy... ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

A mechanical snake with anger issues! Classic!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Oh, that snake dream is awsome! 

You should post some of your attack dreams in the when dream animals attack thread.

----------


## raklet

Love the snake dream.  Great description.  Hilarious outcome.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh, that snake dream is awsome! 
> 
> You should post some of your attack dreams in the when dream animals attack thread.



Yea, good idea mark.  That would be a good one; also the croc-->dinosaurs dream.

----------


## Sara

A black snake with red diamond pattern? Looks nice  ::D: 
Great dream, very entertaining. First the panic, then the relief of it just being a mechanical device and then trouble again, cause you switched it to high agressive mode  ::D: 

Would make a nice present for a mother-in-law ::twisted::

----------


## mark

> Hey, that's a good idea for a toy...



he he I can imagine with something like that people wouldnt have to worry about misbehaving kids! lol just set it on patrol and it would sort them out  :tongue2: 





> A mechanical snake with anger issues! Classic!



ha ha it was a totally random dream like  :smiley: 





> Oh, that snake dream is awsome! 
> 
> You should post some of your attack dreams in the when dream animals attack thread.







> Yea, good idea mark.  That would be a good one; also the croc-->dinosaurs dream.



 I may very well ad a few to that thread, thanks  :smiley: 





> Love the snake dream.  Great description.  Hilarious outcome.



 ::D:  cheers mate, it was a strange dream like






> A black snake with red diamond pattern? Looks nice 
> Great dream, very entertaining. First the panic, then the relief of it just being a mechanical device and then trouble again, cause you switched it to high agressive mode 
> 
> Would make a nice present for a mother-in-law



he he I am guessing that mother in laws are not in your good books ha ha?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 14 FEBRUARY 2008
*
Well I hardly slept last night so my recall is crap! and what I do recall is ....strange to say the least lol

*Fragment*

I am in a small room and I am having sex with this strange plastic device I say  "it is important to empty my self because it could be dangerous" I turn around to see if everyone is paying attention. Behind me is about 4 or 5 students with white lab coats on, all girls, and all taking notes of my activity.

I also woke up with the lyrics of a song in my head, the song is called outside by stained and I have not heard it for years and years. Here is how it goes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y7p0...eature=related

and the lyrics

http://www.lyricsbook.net/lyrics/25921.html

----------


## Moonbeam

> I am in a small room and I am having sex with this strange plastic device I say "it is important to empty my self because it could be dangerous" I turn around to see if everyone is paying attention. Behind me is about 4 or 5 students with white lab coats on, all girls, and all taking notes of my activity.



 ::lol::  Have you ever seen a movie (or read the short story by Harlan Ellison) called "A Boy and His Dog"?

----------


## mark

nah I have not seen it lol I am guessing its strange like that fragment? whats it about?

----------


## Moonbeam

Your dream reminded me of it.  It's about in the future, and there is this boy who travels with a psychic dog, who helps him find girls.  There has been a lot of radiation or something, making most men sterile.  These people who live underground capture the boy because his sperm is still OK or something (it's been a while since I saw and/or read it ::?: ) and there is a scene just like your dream.  I think, if I remember right.  It has a surprise ending.  I think it was like Don Johnson's first movie (if you even know who he is, he's old now.)

mark, I remembered to ask your question last night!  And I think I even got a meaningful answer, but I think I already knew it.

----------


## mark

> Your dream reminded me of it.  It's about in the future, and there is this boy who travels with a psychic dog, who helps him find girls.  There has been a lot of radiation or something, making most men sterile.  These people who live underground capture the boy because his sperm is still OK or something (it's been a while since I saw and/or read it) and there is a scene just like your dream.  I think, if I remember right.  It has a surprise ending.  I think it was like Don Johnson's first movie (if you even know who he is, he's old now.)



he he I have never heard of it or him lol but I may try and find it...sounds like it could be funny or at least interesting  :smiley: 





> mark, I remembered to ask your question last night!  And I think I even got a meaningful answer, but I think I already knew it.



cool I am glad you got a good response it seems alot of people didnt get the response I was hoping for  ::?:  they seem to get things which just are not deep or meaningful  ::?:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 15 FEBRUARY 2008*

I tried so hard to take notes during the night but I was so tired they dont make sense to much so I am mainly going from memory so they may be a bit vague.

*Work*

(PDP from yesterday)

I am at work  and I am on the phone to a customer trying to sort out his mortgage account but no matter what I do he just is not happy, he gets more and more angry and is just not listening to anything I say to him.

*
Species 8472* 

(link so people know what they look like http://static.flickr.com/41/79238106_9ac34683e2_m.jpg
http://ca.geocities.com/afterearthda...pecies8472.jpg)

There is a invasion and I have to sneak into their base to try to find out what they are doing. I step into a machine which combines the DNA of me and another person and somehow transforms us into a member of Species 8472.

*Computer games 
*
(this will be fairly meaningless to those who dont know what I am talking about....sorry)

I am playing a computer game and I am super man I have a mace and I am killing mutant enemies of various colour (pink, purple, blue) they are huge with bulging muscles and vicious teeth. I kill them with the mace...

... scene shifts and I am in a scene from a game called Metroid Prime, its a large round room with a open roof. In the center there is a mound of earth surrounded by green acid. I am shooting the shit out of a giant plant monster on the mound of earth.

I eventually kill it and a dragonball z fight breaks out between the legendary super saiyan and my self.

*Mattie - Fragment*

I am in the kitchen and I shout for Mattie, he comes to running and rubs himself on my hands, meowing and purring. I debate on weather to feed him or change his litter first.

*Strange sexual behavior/Kevin has gone insane!*

I am lying in my bed and I am masturbating, but I have 2 dicks rather then one....meh not that I was complaining double the pleasure  :Oops:  I walk to the bathroom and on my way I spot a turkey sandwich, I take it into the bath room with me and have sex with it..(seriously dont ask...I cant explain  ::lol:: )

At some point there is lucidity, I know I am dreaming and I think I was looking for someone but I cant remember it.

suddenly I am back in my room my mum walks in the room, she is really upset about kevin. He has done something (cant remember what) but he has cracked up and ran out the house like he is insane. 

I grab a Samurai sword of the wall and head out to see if I can find him, which I do. We are standing in a field and I threaten him with the sword, he is saying he has been betrayed and feels like no one loves him. I feel sorry for him and lower my sword, he sighs his relieve and I pass the sword to him....why wouldnt I, I think, after all I trust him.

It was a mistake the second I did it and He threatens me, I can see mum was right! he is insane! he twitches and everything and I make a run for it. I run all the way home without feeling tired which I think is a bit strange. 

I get home and pack as much stuff as I can into a back pack, including my Ipod and PS3 lol, mum has already packed her stuff onto the top of a car and I get ready to leave.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=mark;699731]
I :Oops:  I walk to the bathroom and on my way I spot a turkey sandwich, I take it into the bath room with me and have sex with it..(seriously dont ask...I cant explain  ::lol:: )

That's quite all right mark...we don't need an explanation  ::wtf:: 

I guess you were horny and hungry at the same time. ::lol:: 





> At some point there is lucidity, I know I am dreaming and I think I was looking for someone but I cant remember it.





Seems like I have those flashes of lucidity pretty often; I wish I could maintain it.





> he is saying he has been betrayed and feels like no one loves him.



Hmm, I wonder why!  Maybe if he acted better.  Family stuff, always ruining our dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Whoa! Interesting dreams! I'm not going to ask about the last one though, that is for sure.

The Computer Games dream sounded lively, but I hate mutants, they tend to remind me of zombies.... ick

----------


## mark

> That's quite all right mark...we don't need an explanation 
> 
> I guess you were horny and hungry at the same time.



ha ha that is a possibility MB  ::lol::  your guess is as good as mine....I get concerned with my state of mind when I no longer have sex with women but sandwiches and plastic devices  ::shock::  I mean what the hell lol! 





> Seems like I have those flashes of lucidity pretty often; I wish I could maintain it.



yeah me to....I couldnt afford to loose that one, my lucidity this month has been shit :Sad: 





> Hmm, I wonder why!  Maybe if he acted better.  Family stuff, always ruining our dreams.



 ::roll::  ha last  night the front room light burned out, totally destroyed and he is still unhappy about paying for a new one even though when you switch it on you can smell burning.....he is a proper bum!





> Whoa! Interesting dreams! I'm not going to ask about the last one though, that is for sure.
> 
> The Computer Games dream sounded lively, but I hate mutants, they tend to remind me of zombies.... ick



he he dont worry LB I wouldnt expect you to comment on those dreams....I know you dont like them. I did debate on not putting it in but then again I have always been honest with those things.

yeah that computer game one was great, very action packed  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 16 FEBRUARY 2008*

Had good recall last night, my dreams were action packed and intense....and kind of gory which was cool :tongue2: 

*Them*

There is a man who is in the ruins of what looks like an ancient Egyptian city, its dark and the place is overgrown with plants. In the center of the room is a large series of basins leading from the roof to the floor forming a series of waterfalls.

The man is collecting samples of the water in small square containers when he catches something strange. It is a creature which first starts out as a Grey mass then forms itself into a evil looking creature which looks like a chest burster from aliens but without the tail.

The creature attaches itself to the man and absorbs into his skin to take control of him. He panics for a bit and screams and then goes silent as a voice sounds.

The voice is that of a demon and says "you are now of Satan spawn! you will now do his work! the true lord is sick of the false prophet and his symbols (shows a figure of a fish) and now we must replace that symbol with the truth (shows another symbol which looks like an elaborate E)" 

*
They Are Back*

I am young again and I am messing around in my house, I am searching all over when I come across a strange cube which has some blue liquid in it. Looking closer I see there is a strange small creature in it, grey, evil looking with red eyes and growing! 

I kill it before it can do anything and I run down stairs and out into the street. I meet up with a girl and boy and I tell them about the monster I have just seen. The street we are in is submerged in waist deep water, the girl I am with is laughing at me when suddenly she cries out in pain and falls beneath the water.

We back off and when she re surfaces her eyes are bright red and I know she is now one of them and we have to kill her.

*Enemy Territory*

I am deep in enemy territory and I am crouched on a low roof looking over a intersection in the street. It is starting to get dark when I spot a enemy troop round the corner. I take my sniper rifle and get him in my sights but before I can shoot he gets a round off and skims my leg. 

I shoot him in the head before moving high up the building to get out of sight. A few more troops come round the corner and I take them out. After a while I move positions because there are no more troops. 

I spot a friendly helicopter and make my way towards it but it gets shot down before I can make it. I take shelter in a mental hospital, for some reason I no longer have a gun but a sword and thats when I realize why there are no more enemy troops.

Entering a room I see the remains of a person all bloated and rotten on the floor but its not dead! its a Zombie and its crawling towards me! I stab it in the head sending a spurt of blood into the air. 

Suddenly I am taken from behind! its another zombie trying to bite me! I struggle with it before I manage to push my sword into and across its stomach spilling its guts on the floor and whilst its struggling I take another swing and take its head off.

*After Party Orgy*

I am at a house party and people are getting really drunk and I figure I cant be bothered so I leave. The next day I receive a video message from a friend, it is about the party and what happened after I left. I am gutted when I see that everyone just started having sex with one another (I mean everyone men and women....you get the picture lol) 

I am pissed and I think to my self "why the fuck does this happen every time I leave a party! I always miss the good stuff!"

*The terminators*

I am with a large group of people who are protecting me, some of the people are terminators on my side. We are walking through a tunnel filled with burnt out cars and human skeletons. 

some of the terminators break of and start fighting with enemy terminator, I cant see it but I hear the clash of metal on metal and when my terminator reappears he is missing skin from his upper chest and the side of his face so you can see the metal skeleton.

He tells me we have to move because they have found me.

----------


## EmilySian

You have some really action packed dreams, I maybe get one like once a month.... I need to be reading more of my fantasy books as I go to sleep myabe then Ill get more. lol.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Strange sexual behavior/Kevin has gone insane!*
> I am lying in my bed and I am masturbating, but I have 2 dicks rather then one....meh not that I was complaining double the pleasure  I walk to the bathroom and on my way I spot a turkey sandwich, I take it into the bath room with me and have sex with it..(seriously dont ask...I cant explain )



So you make your own mayonnaise, huh? ::?: 

That was an unsettling batch of dreams last night.  Monsters, zombies, terminators and Satan!

Sorry you missed out on that orgy.  My orgy dreams never work out either.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I think all your sexy dreams affected mine... The first dream of the night and I did something pervy [not sex... just sex related...] Oh well.

Haha, I guess my zombie talk added in more zombies for you to kill.

----------


## mark

> You have some really action packed dreams, I maybe get one like once a month.... I need to be reading more of my fantasy books as I go to sleep myabe then Ill get more. lol.



Hello EmilySian!

lol yeah it was a good night for my dreams. That is what I do, I read before sleeping but its mainly Vampire books which was basically the first 2 dreams, the shooting ones I have are from call of duty 4 and I reallt dont have a clue were the random sex comes from ha ha





> So you make your own mayonnaise, huh?
> 
> That was an unsettling batch of dreams last night.  Monsters, zombies, terminators and Satan!
> 
> Sorry you missed out on that orgy.  My orgy dreams never work out either.



ha ha lol I had to think about that Mayonnaise comment for a second lol...that was just wierd right? Almost an American Pie moment except with turkey lol

disturbing but fun! I like those action packed dreams!  ::D: 

yeah I was gutted in that dream...it would have been fun! lol still cusp your mormon dream is a goal to dream for lol 






> I think all your sexy dreams affected mine... The first dream of the night and I did something pervy [not sex... just sex related...] Oh well.
> 
> Haha, I guess my zombie talk added in more zombies for you to kill.



 ::shock::  ::shock::  lol no way! good stuff LB its nothing bad....its our nature atleast thats what I tell myself  ::lol:: 

Ah that is true it may well be were the zombies came from  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Wow, that sounded like an amazing intense night of adventure. Good work!

----------


## mark

thanks man  :smiley:  

It was a good night some fun dreams  :smiley:

----------


## mark

I dont really have the time to get round the DJs tonight so you have my apologies  :smiley: 

*DREAMS FOR 17 JANUARY 2008*

just the one dream last night, I know I had more but I think I had some FAs in which I wrote in my DJ (why didnt I RC :Bang head: )

I am in Newcastle city center with my mum and Shaun we enter a department store. Inside its a war zone, at first it is filled with odd looking people killing each other with strange plasma weapons. Then the people flicker in and out of existence until they disappear and in their place are Daleks!

It appears they are 2 waring factions, one faction are rebels and shoot orange balls of plasma at the other faction who are the normal evil dalek with their blue/green beams. 

We are being gaurded by a rebel Dalek and it is escorting us out the building. I see a Dalek take a hit and it opens its metal shell and begs to be killed, the dalek we are with shoots it to put it out its misery....

.... I am in a wheel chair still in town, mum leaves to meet friends and shaun calls one of kevins friends to get a lift home. We look in a shop and see loads of Christmas decorations and cards.

I am moving round on my wheel chair with intention alone, at first I think it is really cool but then I question how it is possible (I am on the verge of lucidity) and I wake up

----------


## Burned up

Great.  Daleks in your dream.  And you in a wheelchair (doing a dalek impression?).

Looks like you had some fun while I was away  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Wow poor you, you missed the chance on an orgy  :tongue2: 

I like the terminator dream, very atmospheric  ::D:  "Come with me if you want to live"

----------


## Sara

Dareks? Shooting plasma balls?
Sounds very exciting, but I can't make any chocolate from it  :tongue2: 

Lots of war-dreams around here, lately...

----------


## Caradon

More fun adventures.

By the way, what are Daleks?

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow your recall has really come back!  Some good nights of dreams there.   Monsters and zombies and terminators and demons and Daleks!  You gotta lot of stuff going on in your head.





> I am pissed and I think to my self "why the fuck does this happen every time I leave a party! I always miss the good stuff!"



Well...yea...didn't you know that, mark?  All parties end in a wild orgy--you must have missed it every time!  ::chuckle::

----------


## raklet

> The creature attaches itself to the man and absorbs into his skin to take control of him. He panics for a bit and screams and then goes silent as a voice sounds.
> 
> The voice is that of a demon and says "you are now of Satan spawn! you will now do his work! the true lord is sick of the false prophet and his symbols (shows a figure of a fish) and now we must replace that symbol with the truth (shows another symbol which looks like an elaborate E)"



Cool.  Sounds like a Necroscope inspired dream.

----------


## Burned up

> More fun adventures.
> 
> By the way, what are Daleks?



Part of British culture really.  Every child was shit scared of them.  Every adult remembers them with fear.

(Probably very Freudian associations in dreams)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalek

----------


## mark

> Great.  Daleks in your dream.  And you in a wheelchair (doing a dalek impression?).
> 
> Looks like you had some fun while I was away



it is very true! I feel like the wheelchair is a dalek inspired scene lol ...I am just waiting for a dream were I am Davros lol that would be cool!!





> Wow poor you, you missed the chance on an orgy 
> 
> I like the terminator dream, very atmospheric  "Come with me if you want to live"



lol yeah it certainly was disappointing lol 

yeah it was a very "come with me if you want to live" moment ha ha





> Dareks? Shooting plasma balls?
> Sounds very exciting, but I can't make any chocolate from it 
> 
> Lots of war-dreams around here, lately...







> More fun adventures.
> 
> By the way, what are Daleks?



what are Daleks? well they are evil creatures from a tv show called Doctor Who see the clips below. I should warn there are spoilers in these clips

end of series 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8Ksa...eature=related

end of series 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkpOe...eature=related

classic daleks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_dA9...eature=related







> Wow your recall has really come back!  Some good nights of dreams there.   Monsters and zombies and terminators and demons and Daleks!  You gotta lot of stuff going on in your head.
> 
> Well...yea...didn't you know that, mark?  All parties end in a wild orgy--you must have missed it every time!



ha ha thanks MB  :smiley:  I have been glad to get some recall back 

and lol it wouldnt surprise me if I did miss that stuff ha  ::roll:: 





> Cool.  Sounds like a Necroscope inspired dream.



oh yeah def a necro inspired dream, have you managed to read any more?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 18 FEBRUARY 2008*

Only one full dream remembered but dam it was a good one, so emotionally intense  :smiley: 

*That Dream Girl "A" Again* 

I am at work and it is lunch time, I dont have anyone to sit with and I spot A and ask if I can sit beside her. I sit down next to her and try to talk, she is so beautiful I feel my nervousness is making things awkward and so I leave...

I am in a forest clearing near a road, I think I am going home from work. I spot A again and I approach her and say hello. Another Asian girl approaches excitedly and says she found a good specimen. A and my self follow the girl and examine a pile of leaves were some ants have nested.

A is interested and I pretend to be but I cant stop looking at her lol she is so beautiful! beyond anything or one I have ever seen. A gets bored and heads to a car, I follow and sit in the seat next to her talking which is still a little awkward but less so then last time...

I am standing in a room with A she is getting her A-Level results and is told by a teacher "you only got 18 (out of 100)....only joking you got a very good pass!" the relieve washes over her face and she starts jumping around and I join in. We stop jumping and are in each others arms, and we kiss, ah and I feel so happy!...

I am lying in bed with A she is partially covered by a white sheet, she has tanned skin and long black hair, she looks so peaceful asleep and I kiss her on the fore head. She stirs a bit and wakes and smiles and I feel so lost in her eyes which are beautiful hazel colour. I cant stop smiling I feel so overwhelmed with love its difficult to describe.

----------


## Burned up

Another night with your dream girl!  Excellent!!!  I even fancy her myself  ::D:   Yeah that dream is woth 100 of my fragments.  Trouble is ... waking up  :Sad: 

Anyway she seems to be in good shape.  She doesn't have the wicked streak we witnessed in D.

----------


## NeAvO

The ol' pretend to be interested to get a girl to like you routine eh?  :tongue2:  Well she does sound rather tasty.

By the way you forgot the French Dalek!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hXPuudMlP8

----------


## The Cusp

Great Dalek dream!  With you in a wheel chair, you were practically Davros!

----------


## Burned up

> Great Dalek dream!  With you in a wheel chair, you were practically Davros!



Hmmm .... Davros in a sex dream.  That one would be interesting.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Moonbeam

> *That Dream Girl "A" Again* 
> I am lying in bed with A she is partially covered by a white sheet, she has tanned skin and long black hair, she looks so peaceful asleep and I kiss her on the fore head. She stirs a bit and wakes and smiles and I feel so lost in her eyes which are beautiful hazel colour. I cant stop smiling I feel so overwhelmed with love its difficult to describe.



Hey--you found that same DC again!  I hope I can do that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That was a very sweet dream, Mark! So cute!

----------


## Pancaka

> *That Dream Girl "A" Again*



 ::smitten::  *heart melts* "MY HEART!" *dies*

lol

----------


## Sara

> Only one full dream remembered but dam it was a good one, so emotionally intense 
> 
> *That Dream Girl "A" Again*



That was a good one indeed!!!
WOW, I love this kind of dreams, I'm happy for you. Big contrast with the recent D dreams.





> I am standing in a room with A she is getting her A-Level results and is told by a teacher "you only got 18 (out of 100)....only joking you got a very good pass!" the relieve washes over her face and she starts jumping around and I join in. We stop jumping and are in each others arms, and we kiss, ah and I feel so happy!...



Hehe, stupid teachers thinking they can be funny....





> I am lying in bed with A she is partially covered by a white sheet, she has tanned skin and long black hair, she looks so peaceful asleep and I kiss her on the fore head. She stirs a bit and wakes and smiles and I feel so lost in her eyes which are beautiful hazel colour. I cant stop smiling I feel so overwhelmed with love its difficult to describe.



You're making progress here  ::D: 
Nice to see you got her back in your dreams.

----------


## Burned up

Meant to say - there are lots of "A"s in the A dream.  A-levels, Asia, Ants...

----------


## mark

> Another night with your dream girl!  Excellent!!!  I even fancy her myself   Yeah that dream is woth 100 of my fragments.  Trouble is ... waking up 
> 
> Anyway she seems to be in good shape.  She doesn't have the wicked streak we witnessed in D.



he he ah man you should see her in real life...she is so stunning lol  ::shock:: 





> The ol' pretend to be interested to get a girl to like you routine eh?  Well she does sound rather tasty.
> 
> By the way you forgot the French Dalek!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hXPuudMlP8



 ::lol::  ::lol::  ha ha that is brilliant lol! such a good clip ha 

well it wasnt like I was trying to lure her into bed lol its just I couldnt concentrate on anything but her lol





> Great Dalek dream!  With you in a wheel chair, you were practically Davros!







> Hmmm .... Davros in a sex dream.  That one would be interesting.



ha ha yeah almost it would be cool to be him, I am surprised you know who he is Cusp I was not aware the original series was shown in america

ha ha BU that would ba a scary scary sight lol :tongue2: 





> Hey--you found that same DC again!  I hope I can do that.



yeah it was good to have her back there lol I shall have to look for her more, she is nice to me in dreams lol





> That was a very sweet dream, Mark! So cute!



 ::D:  thanks meggy  :smiley:  I like those dreams very much





> *heart melts* "MY HEART!" *dies*
> 
> lol



hey Shrinjiro-yan!

lol thats funny! lol 

oh I have been meaning to pay your DJ a visit so if I dont get time tonight I will certainly visit tomorrow  :smiley: 





> That was a good one indeed!!!
> WOW, I love this kind of dreams, I'm happy for you. Big contrast with the recent D dreams.



 :smiley:  yeah it was so much better then my D dreams, I think she has now been fixed with my image of a "bad" girl lol

It was such a good dream I woke up thrilled





> Hehe, stupid teachers thinking they can be funny....



ha yeah it was a mean joke. Still I get the feeling I still would have hugged and been proud of her even if she had failed. I was completely infatuated with her in my dream





> You're making progress here 
> Nice to see you got her back in your dreams.



yeah its good to have some descent recall and good content





> Meant to say - there are lots of "A"s in the A dream.  A-levels, Asia, Ants...



hmm interesting point there mate, I never noticed it.

As far as the Asian aspect goes I know Asian girls appear alot in my dreams because I think the are totally stunning ha ha

but what do you think the A's stand for? is there a jung interpretation?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 19 FEBRUARY 2008*

Dam its disheartening to look at the notes you took and not recognize a single word ha  :tongue2: 

Due to poor note taking I will have to revert to memory so lets see how this works out for me eh/

*Vampire Fish*

I am playing Zelda on the Wii except I am actually there, I am fishing and I get a bite but I loose the fish soon after. I get another bite and manage to hook it. The thing is really really heavy and I know that its a monster of a fish.

I get it up onto the shore and its huge! and flapping around, something seems wrong with it like it does not feel right and I become scarred and uncomfortable.

It is long and looks like it is made of pure muscle, its a white colour with a blotch look to it and its teeth and snapping jaws are unbelievable! and its eyes have a crimson glow to them....its a Vampire!!

I try to dodge past its violent flopping but as I move past it sinks its teeth into my leg and I wake up scarred.

*Fragments (salvaged from my notes)*

- I am running but I keep banging into people like they dont see me.
- I am at work taking calls from customers who are bitching on about us being Nationalized

----------


## Sara

> Dam its disheartening to look at the notes you took and not recognize a single word ha 
> 
> Due to poor note taking I will have to revert to memory so lets see how this works out for me eh/



Oh, how annoying is that!

Do you usually take notes during the night? Or just when you wake up?
I never take notes, am too lazy for it  :wink2: 





> *Vampire Fish*



Scary! A Vampire fish, that's an original one  ::D: 





> I try to dodge past its violent flopping but as I move past it sinks its teeth into my leg and I wake up scarred.



Scarred? Or scared?  :wink2: 





> *Fragments (salvaged from my notes)*
> 
> - I am running but I keep banging into people like they dont see me.
> - I am at work taking calls from customers who are bitching on about us being Nationalized



Ah, that could have been interesting dreams... you were invisible...? too bad you don't remember anything else.

----------


## Pancaka

> *Vampire Fish*



 LOL vampire fish. O and speaking of Nintendo, I can't wait for Brawl. It comes out March 9th in America, but I heard it could take well into the summertime for you guys. I don't know though.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 19 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> Dam its disheartening to look at the notes you took and not recognize a single word ha 
> 
> Due to poor note taking I will have to revert to memory so lets see how this works out for me eh/



Doh I know just what you mean.  My notes are next to useless sometimes.  Other times I read the words but still no recall.





> *Vampire Fish*
> 
> I am playing Zelda on the Wii except I am actually there, I am fishing and I get a bite but I loose the fish soon after. I get another bite and manage to hook it. The thing is really really heavy and I know that its a monster of a fish.
> 
> I get it up onto the shore and its huge! and flapping around, something seems wrong with it like it does not feel right and I become scarred and uncomfortable.
> 
> It is long and looks like it is made of pure muscle, its a white colour with a blotch look to it and its teeth and snapping jaws are unbelievable! and its eyes have a crimson glow to them....its a Vampire!!
> 
> I try to dodge past its violent flopping but as I move past it sinks its teeth into my leg and I wake up scarred.



Not nice.  Presumably if you didn't wake up you'd turn into a fish?  I don't like those terror dreams at all  ::shakehead:: 





> *Fragments (salvaged from my notes)*
> 
> - I am running but I keep banging into people like they dont see me.
> - I am at work taking calls from customers who are bitching on about us being Nationalized



Are you sure the last one is a dream?  Guess it's all uncertain for you at the mo.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Poor you, last time I checked, vampire fish were cute and not so... blood sucking... Oh wait, that's normal fish. That had to be freaky though, vampire fishies, I wonder if it would taste good to eat.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Omg did you say *Zelda*??  ::smitten::  I've had a couple of Zelda dreams here and there, being in certain temples and whatnot, and it looked very video game-esque. 

Hey listen, what are the best places to fish in TP?

----------


## Caradon

LOL, that was funny. It looks like your taking over the animal attacks. You have been getting a lot of them lately. I'm still laughing about that fish! ::lol::

----------


## mark

> Oh, how annoying is that!
> 
> Do you usually take notes during the night? Or just when you wake up?
> I never take notes, am too lazy for it



well I usually take notes during the night when I wake after dreams but lately I have been struggling so much to do that






> Scary! A Vampire fish, that's an original one 
> 
> Scarred? Or scared?



lol yes original..... :Oops:  lol yeah sorry my spelling is not very good  :Oops: 






> Ah, that could have been interesting dreams... you were invisible...? too bad you don't remember anything else.



I dont know I just think people were ignoring me





> LOL vampire fish. O and speaking of Nintendo, I can't wait for Brawl. It comes out March 9th in America, but I heard it could take well into the summertime for you guys. I don't know though.



I have never heard of brawl what is it about?





> Are you sure the last one is a dream?  Guess it's all uncertain for you at the mo.



hmm I am not sure really, I had written in my note book "customer complaining nationalization" but maybe it was just something that was on my mind





> Poor you, last time I checked, vampire fish were cute and not so... blood sucking... Oh wait, that's normal fish. That had to be freaky though, vampire fishies, I wonder if it would taste good to eat.







> Omg did you say *Zelda*??  I've had a couple of Zelda dreams here and there, being in certain temples and whatnot, and it looked very video game-esque. 
> 
> Hey listen, what are the best places to fish in TP?



its a cool game lol but its quite hard at times, I dont know were the best place to fish is how far through are you?





> LOL, that was funny. It looks like your taking over the animal attacks. You have been getting a lot of them lately. I'm still laughing about that fish!



he he I dont think I can ever take over your record for attacking animals lol you still remain the animal attack "king" lol

besides I owe it to you any way  ::bowdown::  most of my attacking animals are vampires

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 20 FEBRUARY 2008*

Due to my stupid brother being loud and drunk I got very little sleep and so my recall for this night is non existent


*No Dreams*

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 21 FEBRUARY 2008*

Very very very poor sleep once again I only have a fragment or two which I am not even sure are dreams, they may be random thoughts.

*Fragments*

-I am using a incredibly old looking phone which has large bulky buttons. It is grey and black
-A man possibly me standing looking into the night sky on a large flat plain. He is large and toned and wearing brown leather armor, he/me has pale skin and bright crimson eyes...he is whampyri!

----------


## Pancaka

> I have never heard of brawl what is it about?



lol sry. "Brawl" is just the shortened name some people use when referring to the new Smash Brothers game (Super Smash Bros.: Brawl). I'm sure you've heard of the Smash Brothers series.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey mark, my recall is not doing well either.  :Sad:  

Just stopping to say hi.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> lol sry. "Brawl" is just the shortened name some people use when referring to the new Smash Brothers game (Super Smash Bros.: Brawl). I'm sure you've heard of the Smash Brothers series.



ah right! yeah I had that for the game cube it was so much fun! I didnt know they were brining it out for the Wii. Ah it will be so much fun ha ha





> Hey mark, my recall is not doing well either.  
> 
> Just stopping to say hi.



 ::hug::  hello MB  :smiley:  thanks for the hello ...made me smile  ::D: 

yeah its so annoying when recall fails but its the weekend now so hopefully everyone will have great recall  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 22 FEBRUARY 2008*

Eventually I had some good recall last night!  :boogie:  no lucidity though which is frustrating. As far as dreams go I had some strange, fun and occasionally sad dreams last night
*
Defying The Odds*

I am playing some kind of odd game with beans or nuts, it is meant to be really really hard to win or to advance in the game because the probability of successfully placing the bean in the correct place is tiny. 

But I seem to be defying probability and I am doing better then anyone ever has I am drawing a crowd. People are saying "that is unbelievable! I mean what are the chances, the odds of it" 

A song by P Diddy I'll be missing you? (or something like that) is playing in the background except it is not the full song but what appears to be the background vocals only

*Shaun's Lucid - Fragment*

I am on DV and shaun has posted a massive lucid he had, its pages and pages long and I am gutted that I cant have a lucid like that

*Shaun And His Guns*

I am sitting in the living room and I am speaking to my mum via a radio, she is downstairs by the front door "so mum I hear you managed to get a good connection going with Aunty S" (I think this is referring to a Internet connection but I am unsure)She doesnt hear what I say so I go down the stairs to talk to her.

I see she has what looks like a French bread stick with some black machinery embedded in it which I assume to be this connection thing. The door behind her opens and Shaun is standing there, I walk past mum and go to say hello to shaun but something is wrong.

He looks up at me in a almost evil way and I notice he is holding 2 pistols with silencers attached and he also has one attached to the top of his head. He slowly raises his guns and I grab the one on his head and point it at him.

He shoots but his guns are jamed and I think wow what are the chances of that! he readies to shoot again and I shake my head at him "no shaun dont...please" but I can tell he is going to shoot. So I shoot him 5 times in the chest but he keeps raising his arms so I shoot him in the elbows and he collapses to the floor.

I drop my gun and think ah fuck why did I shoot him in the chest! (knowing that the chances are I hit his heart) I start to cry and pick him up and walk up the stairs with him. He is dead now and I am so upset that I killed my little brother.
*
Bath - Fragment*

I am sitting in a bath, the bath is white but its all I can see. Outside the bath is sheer blackness or nothingness but I dont notice it. The water getts cold so I empty it and fill it with hot water.
*
Water Fight With Mattie*

I am lying in bed with D, we are fooling arround and she is sitting on top of me naked. I am holding her ass whilst kissing her when suddenly I get a stabbing pain in my foot. I quite literally throw D off me  ::lol::  to see what is going on.

I notice that the pain is caused by my cat Mattie! the little bastard I shout at him.....

.....Scene shifts and I and fitting a cat flap to my Nans house when suddenly a water balloon lands near me, I look up and see that its Mattie. He has thrown a water balloon at me! 

It didnt burst so I threw it back and a battle ensues! after a while I win the battle when I throw a balloon and it bursts over him and he runs away drenched.
*
Vampire House*

Me and shaun have just inherited a house, the house is located in the center of a large castle and is essentially a large glass box. We enter the house and it looks like a room from Zelda (a game on the wii that looks similar to this http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/ar...3081804393.jpg)

People are looking into the house so we flip a switch which turns the glass cloudy. This is a mistake because as soon as we do this we realize that every plant or creature that lives in the house is in fact a vampire and some are even Wamphryi! (a higher form of Vampire which are much more powerful)

Given that we are just freshly turned into vampires our powers are weak, never the less we start fighting the others and soon find we are getting our arse's kicked. Shaun who is proficient at metamorphism get caught off a crossbow bolt half way through changing his shape and collapses into a puddle of flesh.

I guard him whilst he regenerates, until he is fully formed again. Then I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I am playing some kind of odd game with beans or nuts, it is meant to be really really hard to win or to advance in the game because the probability of successfully placing the bean in the correct place is tiny.



I think Bu had a dream about a game with beans, too.





> *Shaun And His Guns*





Brothers..  ::roll:: .  You also need to do an RC everytime you see Shaun.  It will work better with you, since you actually see him.  Of course, since I hardly ever see mine, technically I should always realize I'm dreaming when I see him.  Either way, maybe our bros can be good for something--getting us lucid.  I'm sorry your dream turned out so sad.





> *Water Fight With Mattie*





Congratulations on winning a water-balloon fight with a cat.  :smiley: 





> I guard him whilst he regenerates, until he is fully formed again. Then I wake up.



At least you made up for the earlier dream.

----------


## Caradon

Good to see you remembered some dreams! Some good ones too, except for killing your brother. I can imagine how you felt when you woke up from that.

Funny, having a cat throwing water balloons at you. ::lol:: 

That was a cool vampire dream!

Hey, let me know when you watch that RAMBO movie. I'm curious to hear what you think of it. I don't think I know anyone else who has seen it.

----------


## mark

> Brothers.. .  You also need to do an RC everytime you see Shaun.  It will work better with you, since you actually see him.  Of course, since I hardly ever see mine, technically I should always realize I'm dreaming when I see him.  Either way, maybe our bros can be good for something--getting us lucid.  I'm sorry your dream turned out so sad.



he he yeah I am as of today formulating a plan to organize my RCing, it has been terrible lately and I am hoping that combining this with Caradons review technique will help bring back my lucidity  :smiley: 





> Congratulations on winning a water-balloon fight with a cat.



 ha ha yeah it was a hard battle!  :wink2: 





> At least you made up for the earlier dream.



I guess ha ha, I never told shaun about that I cant imagine him being happy that I killed him in a dream ha ha  ::lol:: 





> Good to see you remembered some dreams! Some good ones too, except for killing your brother. I can imagine how you felt when you woke up from that.



yeah it was good to have some recall back  :smiley:  even if it involved shooting my bro lol






> Funny, having a cat throwing water balloons at you.



yeah how random was that, the little shit he always was a trouble maker ha ha






> That was a cool vampire dream!



 ::D:  thanks mate, I am really obsessed with those necroscope books now

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 23 FEBRUARY 2008*

well I had a OK night of dreams and I had some lucidity although it was really vague and low level I think.

*Trust/D*

I am lying in bed with D we are discussing weather cats or dogs are more trustworthy, I tell her "I much prefer cats, see dogs will just come along and steel food and stuff" I hear a Cat making a loud coughing meow as it walks out the room.

Suddenly I see there is a cat bellow our bed and it is trying to escape with a password wrapped around a tooth pick. I cant believe I trusted a Cat when it is trying to steel from me.

She receives a text message and is trying to hide it, I manage to see what it says "hey babe, cant wait until I can have a word with you in private. Love Adam xxxx ". I think to my self well in hindsight could it have end any different.

I few years later and she is back but sitting on the floor whilst I am on the bed. She says to me "well ...see...err the thing is" and I think go on say it bitch say it didnt work just so I can say I told you so! and there is no chance your getting me back.

*Lucid Racing*

This was very very vague, I dont remember much of this nor do I remember the feelings which go along with it.

I am on a highway in what looks like a large American city, its dark and there is light traffic on the road. I am racing shaun who is in a red Ferrari, I am in a off white car which has a strange look to it like that mother of pearl stuff.

I am weaving in and out of traffic but I am struggling to keep up with shaun, I think this is only a dream so I dont have to worry about getting hurt so I put my foot down and things become a blur of light I am traveling so fast. I hear shaun Say that is not fair.


*Riding My Bike*

Got some real inspiration from Caradon on this one lol and dam glad for it to, it was really fun lol

I am on a bike, a small BMX which doesnt have handle bars (I dont know how I am steering) I am riding at high speed  and at first I am carful when I am going up and down curbs but as I go I get more and more confident.

I start jumping off the curbs and back up then start doing wheelies and I start to get a real thrill out of it. I ride fast towards a small road about 3m wide and I jump accross the whole thing landing perfectly on my back wheel.  I wounder how I got so good at this saying as it has been years since riding.

----------


## mark

*Reality Checking* 

Right I am gonna start keeping tabs on my RCing because it has been terrible lately

So what I am planning on doing is finding out what most of my dreams consist of and keeping track on when and how many RCs I do. This will be a monthly thing but for this post I have calculated what occurs most in my dreams for this month so far. 

I have grouped subjects into categories so I know were to aim my RCs

Here are the tallies of subjects

Family = 12
Sex/Relationships = 10 
Computer Games = 7
TV shows I watch = 6
D = 5
Vampires = 5
DV Members = 4
Work = 3

any others appear to be random.

so from this I know to do a RC for the most common things. Really I want to avoid thinking about D so I dunno what to do with that but as for the others I will RC when I see/do/or think any of these. 

I will post daily updates on my RCing at the end of my post

----------


## Burned up

I've wondered about doing this too.  Although my dreams tend to go in phases.  A few weeks ago I had lots of ski-ing dreams for example, and these won't be typical of my current dreams.

Oh and btw I don't believe you've only had 10 sex dreams  ::D:   ::mrgreen::   ::shakehead::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Interesting dreams, must be cool to lucid race, never tried it, but it sounds wicked.

I hope the RC test turns out well, if it works out really well, I just might steal borrow your idea. I can't believe you've had 10 sex dreams and only 5 on vampires... Gee, I thought you had more [of each].

----------


## raklet

Great idea on the RCs.  I like how you grouped them into categories.  I need to try something like that.  My dreams have suffered greatly over the last month.  What has happened to me?

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on getting that Lucid, I had a crazy driving dream last night too!

That bike dream was cool, That stuff is always great fun!

Good idea with the RC categories. Have you ever read Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming? If not, you should check it out. In that book there is a whole section on different types of dreamsign categories, and how to label them in your DJ. it's pretty cool.



raklet:It seems like everything in are Dream journals are contagious. From dream coincidences, to influenced dreams. And a lot of people getting bad recall at the same time. And everyone getting sick too. Now meggy is sick as well. Makes me wonder if even illness can be influenced through reading the DJ's somehow. But then everyone has been getting sick everywhere. it's not just on the forum. But it still seems odd to me.

Maybe the excitement over the new baby has distracted you from thinking about your dreams as much. And caused recall to slip away.
that can happen pretty easy when important things come up in your life.

----------


## raklet

> Maybe the excitement over the new baby has distracted you from thinking about your dreams as much. And caused recall to slip away.
> that can happen pretty easy when important things come up in your life.



Yes, that is definitely a possibility.  I find that I don't think about dreaming intensely in the way that I was doing before.  It is now an afterthought rather than being a first queue priority.

The other thing I have found is how deeply I am sleeping.  I have an alarm that rings one minute in length.  It rings every five minutes over the course of 30 minutes if it doesn't get shut off.  This morning, I slept right through it without hearing it even once.

----------


## mark

> I've wondered about doing this too.  Although my dreams tend to go in phases.  A few weeks ago I had lots of ski-ing dreams for example, and these won't be typical of my current dreams.
> 
> Oh and btw I don't believe you've only had 10 sex dreams



 :smiley:  I thought it would be useful as well as interesting lol and I am not to sure of the totals it was a quick count lol  :tongue2: 





> Interesting dreams, must be cool to lucid race, never tried it, but it sounds wicked.
> 
> I hope the RC test turns out well, if it works out really well, I just might steal borrow your idea. I can't believe you've had 10 sex dreams and only 5 on vampires... Gee, I thought you had more [of each].



I cant remember much about the feelings of that dream which is a shame it would have been cool.

lol I see I am more innocent then people think....er...yeah  ::lol:: 





> Great idea on the RCs.  I like how you grouped them into categories.  I need to try something like that.  My dreams have suffered greatly over the last month.  What has happened to me?



thanks man!  I figure it should help me manage my RCs rather then just doing random stuff





> Congratulations on getting that Lucid, I had a crazy driving dream last night too!
> 
> That bike dream was cool, That stuff is always great fun!
> 
> Good idea with the RC categories. Have you ever read Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming? If not, you should check it out. In that book there is a whole section on different types of dreamsign categories, and how to label them in your DJ. it's pretty cool.



yeah I read EWOLD it was good but I couldnt relate to the catagories he made, it seemed to complex. I did it this way cos it suits my way of thinking ...nice and simple ha ha

That bike dream was cool , totally inspired by your dreams

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 24 FEBRUARY 2008*

Not good sleep last night! I have some vague dreams thats all

*ESP - Fragment*

I am at a friends house, CT's I am sleeping on a chair. In the morning there is a special event for ESPers and I am worried I will get found out. I clearly am not meant to be there. I tals to CT about it but he tells me not to worry.
*
Cat Toy - Fragment*

Sean from work, my ex manager has bought a new cat toy. It is pink and feels like one of those stress balls, it looks like some strange cat which is deformed but not in a horrible way. 

It has a fault with it and starts making these disturbing screaming noises and it scares the shit out of the cat which goes running.


*RC UPDATE*

It has been a good day for RCs.

I RCed a fair amount whilst reading my Necroscope books, I rced to and from work a few times and during work especially when I got angry at some silly customers.

As for sex...believe it or not I didnt think of it to much but I did RC a few times when I saw some good looking girls  ::lol:: 

I missed a few RCs with my family which was annoying

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 24 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> Not good sleep last night! I have some vague dreams thats all
> 
> *ESP - Fragment*
> 
> I am at a friends house, CT's I am sleeping on a chair. In the morning there is a special event for ESPers and I am worried I will get found out. I clearly am not meant to be there. I tals to CT about it but he tells me not to worry.
> *
> Cat Toy - Fragment*
> ...



Where can I get one of those?





> *RC UPDATE*
> 
> It has been a good day for RCs.
> 
> I RCed a fair amount whilst reading my Necroscope books, I rced to and from work a few times and during work especially when I got angry at some silly customers.
> 
> As for sex...believe it or not I didnt think of it to much but I did RC a few times when I saw some good looking girls 
> 
> I missed a few RCs with my family which was annoying



I like this idea about RCs.  I'll do a similar analysis for mine.  At the moment I just RC when I remember but that hasn't translated into dream activity and maybe won't.

----------


## raklet

> It has a fault with it and starts making these disturbing screaming noises and it scares the shit out of the cat which goes running.



That sounds like an awesome toy!  I don't think I've ever seen anything funnier than a scared cat.

----------


## Sara

> *
> Cat Toy - Fragment*
> 
> It has a fault with it and starts making these disturbing screaming noises and it scares the shit out of the cat which goes running.



Hahaha, I know toys that make giggling or farting sounds when you squeeze them. Poor cat  ::D: 





> It has been a good day for RCs.
> 
> I RCed a fair amount whilst reading my Necroscope books, I rced to and from work a few times and during work especially when I got angry at some silly customers.
> 
> As for sex...believe it or not I didnt think of it to much but I did RC a few times when I saw some good looking girls 
> 
> I missed a few RCs with my family which was annoying



Well done!





> That sounds like an awesome toy!  I don't think I've ever seen anything funnier than a scared cat.



Hahaha, wait till Moonbeam reads that  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Great dreams, lately, mark! (though that "Shaun and his Guns" dream was pretty screwed up. Heh.)
And the lucid racing sounds awesome.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

> Where can I get one of those?
> 
> I like this idea about RCs.  I'll do a similar analysis for mine.  At the moment I just RC when I remember but that hasn't translated into dream activity and maybe won't.



ha ha yeah I took a great deal of amusement in that cat toy  ::evil:: 

yeah thats how I used to RC but it never really worked lol so hopefully this will work out better :smiley: 





> That sounds like an awesome toy!  I don't think I've ever seen anything funnier than a scared cat.



ha ha yeah I know the feeling lol its hilarious  ::lol:: 





> Hahaha, I know toys that make giggling or farting sounds when you squeeze them. Poor cat 
> 
>  Hahaha, wait till Moonbeam reads that



lol I have seen those toys ha ha it was a shame on the cat but so funny as well lol 

yeah should be funny when MB replies, maybe she has been busy but she probs wont see it cos I have a lot of posting to do so it will probs get burried







> Great dreams, lately, mark! (though that "Shaun and his Guns" dream was pretty screwed up. Heh.)
> And the lucid racing sounds awesome.



 ::D:  thanks mate! my dreams have been good lately which is cool

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 25 FEBRUARY 2008*

good recall and some interesting dreams to but no lucidity, still dreams were entertaining 

*Embarrassed*

I am Clark Kent but also myself? I am with my mum and my nan and also a random girl who I think is my friend. I am walking down what appears to be a really long dusty lane with black bin bags dotted around.

The girl I am with is talking alot about stuff that is embarrassing, she is telling my family that she is my girlfriend and talking about our relationship. I am shocked and annoyed by this because she clearly is not my girlfriend.

At one point she starts talking about a time when she saw 2 dogs mating and much to my disgust and utter embarrassment she starts acting the scene out first the female dog then the male dog and I could just die and I feel my self smile in a she's not with me kind of way

*Ancient Cavern*

I am in a old house and I have come across a rope ladder which is special in some kind of way. I am with a group of people and I tell them that by climbing this ladder we will enter the Ancient world (from stargate, they are people who ascended beyond the physical universe to a metaphysical existence.)

I see a flash of energy beings one good and blue the other red and evil...

...we climb the ladder and I find my self an a absolutely huge cavern which is part filled with water. I cant express how utterly massive this place is, and upon further inspection I notice its not a cavern its a ancient shipyard long fallen into disrepair. I can see various ships dotted around.

we jump of the ledge and float down until we land on a Romulan Warbird which in its self is huge but dwarfed by the cavern. we enter and the AI on board begins to sink the ship in the water as self defense but we manage to talk it round to our cause before we die.

Just in time because a fleet of Klingon and Romulan ships comes to attack us and we fight back but not with Romulan weapon but Ancient drone tech which totally destroys the enemy 

*Spy*

I am on a spy mission and have squeezed through a load of air duct tunnels and I am just about in position when I am spotted by a woman with curly hair and a red dress who "escorts" me to her boss. 

I enter the room and see to gangster types playing some strange card/dice game and I join in but quickly realize they are cheating. I dont say anything cos I dont want to die.
*
Fishing With Kevin*

I am fishing with Kevin and we go to a beach but it is packed with fisherman and all the best spots are taken. We talk to Kevins friend who points us to a cave which is good for fishing.

The cave is dark and I am somewhat afraid of it.*

RC Update*

well I never managed as many RCs as yesterday but I have managed to do one every time I saw a good looking girl and during my book. 

Only problem is I struggle to do it when I see my family....must work on that

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 26 FEBRUARY 2008*

yeah! it looks like my RCing is paying off! I got lucid from a random RC last night!

*Back In Time*

I am at a party a old fashioned party maybe from a hundred years ago, everyone is in suits or dresses and walking around the tent where the party is being held.

I am at the back with a team mate whispering so no one hears us, we have 2 prisoners, my colleague says "right you need to take these 2 back yourself, take them in the ship" I am afraid "what just me alone....come on they are robots if I am alone with them they will kill me!"

One of the "men" looks at me, he has graying dark hair and tanned skin and looks exactly the same as the other. He gives me a knowing and evil smile and I gather that he intends to kill me.

A girl comes over to me and I know I am close and love her and I think during this time the 2 men escape, my team mate readies a grenade launcher and I make a stupid excuse to the girl I am with "look its a...meteorite" (I make this so she doesnt question our technology) and I feel stupid as he shoot the granade and she looks at me and says "yeah right"....

...next im standing on the ship and the girl is in my arms she is coming back to the future with us so we dont have to be separated.
*
RC Success*

I am sitting in my bed watching the TV and I am aware that a post man has just delivered a package. My mum enters the room and says the package is for me, its a video tape and I am not sure if it is meant for me.

I put on the tape and its a video of a couples wedding night and the home made porn. I am embarrassed cos my mum is in the room and she says "are you watching porn mark?", "i...err.....I guess thats right" and she leaves the room.

I settle down to watch the video when I remember I am meant to RC when I see anything relating to sex so I do a nose RC wait! that cant be right and I do another 4 before I am half convinced I am dreaming! I am so tired it is hard to keep my eyes open and so I get up out of bed and walk round the bed to the window.

I climb up onto the ledge and try to pass through the window but I cant and I am not entirely sure I am dreaming so I do another few RCs. Convinced now I pass my hand slowly through the glass, its a strange feeling; resistant, and cold with a sharp feeling to it which does not hurt but feels less then comfortable.

As I pass through the glass the sharp feeling transforms into that almost cold shivering feeling I get when the wind hits me...ah the sheer joy of it! I feel so elated to have the wind blowing against me and I fly across the road to the roof of a building. There I admire the beautiful blue sky just before sunrise before I look for some DCs to talk to.

I drop down to the road and see a man in a checked shirt with long hair cleaning his car "hello, could I please ask you some questions" but he doesnt really answer but continues to wash his car. I approach a few more people but they actually run away from me, I view this as a fairly funny turn of events. 

I approach 2 old men standing by the pub "hello there" I say "could I ask you a question please?" they agree so I ask "can you tell me something about myself that I dont know?" they laugh in that old man way then get serious "well to be honest I dont think we can really I mean we cant tell you anything you dont already know" A little disappointed I ask them again and they reply "doodly poo...errr...diddly poo" I give up and move on.

I round a corner and approach a blond girl and her boyfriend "can I ask you a couple of questions?" she says yes and I ask "are you inorganic beings?" she replies (the answers will follow when the task results get announced)

I decide I want to try telekinesis so I reach out with my hand towards the girl but wake up. 


*RC Update*

Once again I done a fair few RCs and succeeded in doing them at the sight of good looking girls but once again I struggled when I saw my family...a bit more effort I think

----------


## Sara

> *Embarrassed*
> 
> The girl I am with is talking alot about stuff that is embarrassing, she is telling my family that she is my girlfriend and talking about our relationship. I am shocked and annoyed by this because she clearly is not my girlfriend.



Hehe, that's a kind of girl I don't see often in your dreams  ::D: 





> At one point she starts talking about a time when she saw 2 dogs mating and much to my disgust and utter embarrassment she starts acting the scene out first the female dog then the male dog and I could just die and I feel my self smile in a she's not with me kind of way



Haha, I thought you would enjoy a little perversion, but no...  ::D: 





> *Ancient Cavern*



That sounds very impressive!
I can imagine the incredible size of the place, have had a dream lately in which the size was so unbelievable big, beyond any description... Feels very weird, being in such a place, doesn't it?






> *Spy*
> 
> I am on a spy mission and have squeezed through a load of air duct tunnels and I am just about in position when I am spotted by a woman with curly hair and a red dress who "escorts" me to her boss.



Ahhh, too bad you got caught, but lucky you didn't get killed right away  :tongue2: 





> *Fishing With Kevin*
> 
> I am fishing with Kevin and we go to a beach but it is packed with fisherman and all the best spots are taken. We talk to Kevins friend who points us to a cave which is good for fishing.



Hey, a dream with Kevin not acting stupid and annoying...

----------


## Sara

Hey, you posted another long night before I got my reply to the first finished!
Wow, good to see you booked success from the increased RCing during the day! Makes me wanna try as well (when I've got time)

That lucid was very interesting! Funny to read your description of going through the glass. And the interaction (or not) you had with those DCs.

LOL, that part about your mum asking if you were watching porn  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

Love the "Are you watching porn Mark" bit  ::D: .  Wonder why the RC took you away from the sex that triggered it?

----------


## Moonbeam

> yeah! it looks like my RCing is paying off! I got lucid from a random RC last night!





Good job!  :boogie: 





> I approach 2 old men standing by the pub "hello there" I say "could I ask you a question please?" they agree so I ask "can you tell me something about myself that I dont know?" they laugh in that old man way then get serious "well to be honest I dont think we can really I mean we cant tell you anything you dont already know" A little disappointed I ask them again and they reply "doodly poo...errr...diddly poo" I give up and move on.





 ::?:  Dumbass DC's.





> I round a corner and approach a blond girl and her boyfriend "can I ask you a couple of questions?" she says yes and I ask "are you inorganic beings?" she replies (the answers will follow when the task results get announced)





Oh good, I can't wait to hear. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> I decide I want to try telekinesis so I reach out with my hand towards the girl but wake up.




You naughty boy!  :wink2: 





> Love the "Are you watching porn Mark" bit .  Wonder why the RC took you away from the sex that triggered it?



It didn't.  See that sentence above?  He was just taking his sweet time getting around to it.

----------


## Moonbeam

::shock::  Mark!  I finally watched enought Heroes to know where your avatar comes from!  I said to Tom, "That's Mark's avatar!  Oh no!  It's Sylar!"  and he says, "Well, that's just the kind of guy he is."  Implying that you are like Sylar.  Don't worry, I defended you and said that you were nothing like Sylar.  :smiley: 

Aren't you glad to know people in the U.S. are discussing you and how Sylar-like you are or aren't?   ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Hey congratulations on beating your dry spell. And with a good one. you got to do a few different things. and were able to take the time to enjoy the scenery as well. :smiley: 

Yeah, I thought of Mark too, when I got to that part in heroes.  :smiley:  I was going to ask about it, but I forgot.

----------


## Sara

Hehe, Sylar.... still not my favorite Hero.
I started to appreciate him a little more near the end, but only because I love his TK powers. 
Oh, I so want to start watching season 2!

Here's a funny pic for all our Heroes-addicts:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> A little disappointed I ask them again and they reply "doodly poo...errr...diddly poo" I give up and move on.



Lmfao. So _very_ philosophical, that DC.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## mark

> Hehe, that's a kind of girl I don't see often in your dreams 
> 
>  Haha, I thought you would enjoy a little perversion, but no...




yeah tell me about it! know that dream me I probably would have done things differently had my family not been there lol 






> That sounds very impressive!
> I can imagine the incredible size of the place, have had a dream lately in which the size was so unbelievable big, beyond any description... Feels very weird, being in such a place, doesn't it?



oh yeah it really was! its was like nothing I can explain...kind of freaky






> Hey, a dream with Kevin not acting stupid and annoying...



 :boogie:  I know its cool isnt it! lol





> That lucid was very interesting! Funny to read your description of going through the glass. And the interaction (or not) you had with those DCs.
> 
> LOL, that part about your mum asking if you were watching porn



yeah it was cool to get lucid from a RC again rather then just knowing

that feeling was so cool so realistic I spent alot f time remembering that feeling lol

yeah it was so embarrassing! can  you imagine  :Oops: 





> Love the "Are you watching porn Mark" bit .  Wonder why the RC took you away from the sex that triggered it?



 ::lol::  ha ha.

I think it took me away from sex only cos there were no girls around lol





> Good job! 
> 
>  Dumbass DC's.
> 
> Oh good, I can't wait to hear.



 ::D:  thanks MB the answer is nothing special...kind of logical really





> You naughty boy! 
> 
> It didn't.  See that sentence above?  He was just taking his sweet time getting around to it.



ha you know raklet you are probably right lol eventually my mind would have turned to that lol

----------


## mark

> Mark!  I finally watched enought Heroes to know where your avatar comes from!  I said to Tom, "That's Mark's avatar!  Oh no!  It's Sylar!"  and he says, "Well, that's just the kind of guy he is."  Implying that you are like Sylar.  Don't worry, I defended you and said that you were nothing like Sylar. 
> 
> Aren't you glad to know people in the U.S. are discussing you and how Sylar-like you are or aren't?



 :boogie:  yep lol its Sylar...he is my fav character in the show! such a legend lol  

ha I guess you were right when you said you thought my avatar looked dark and dangerous  ::lol::  

lol does tom think I am a mentalist then, insane? he he cool thing is is that I actually have similar clothes to the ones he wears in those episodes lol ...although I had them before he did lol





> Hey congratulations on beating your dry spell. And with a good one. you got to do a few different things. and were able to take the time to enjoy the scenery as well.
> 
> Yeah, I thought of Mark too, when I got to that part in heroes.  I was going to ask about it, but I forgot.



yeah I love to take the time to check out the scenery in dreams  :smiley: 

oh and I have the moving version of my avatar on my myspace page
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=103025437






> Here's a funny pic for all our Heroes-addicts:



ha ha ha great stuff sara!! 

oh and season 2 is great! I cant wait for season 3 lol 





> Lmfao. So _very_ philosophical, that DC.



ha ha yeah sometimes they just blow me away  ::roll::   ::lol::  lol

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 27 FEBRUARY 2008*

really really poor recall last night

*Fragment* 

A vampire leech, black with corrugated skin sitting on top of a box. Maybe hunting it? maybe escaped its host?

*RC Update*

I was massively busy at work today so I never got as many RCs done and still I struggle when I see my family  :Bang head: 

lol although I still managed to RC every time I saw a nice girl  ::roll::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

There there, it's hard to RC around family, I tend to RC in bathrooms, but never as seriously and often as you do around any dream sign, so be happy, you'll be able to do it soon enough. [If you're being self-conscious over it, then just do it discreetly]

----------


## Sara

> *DREAMS FOR 27 FEBRUARY 2008*
> 
> really really poor recall last night
> 
> *Fragment* 
> 
> A vampire leech, black with corrugated skin sitting on top of a box. Maybe hunting it? maybe escaped its host?



I think that counts for the poorest recall you've ever had...
Well, at least it was something with vampires and not with an evil ex  :wink2: 





> *RC Update*
> 
> I was massively busy at work today so I never got as many RCs done and still I struggle when I see my family 
> 
> lol although I still managed to RC every time I saw a nice girl



Hehe, me wonders what these nice girls think of you when they see you do an RC  :wink2:  I mostly RC when visiting the toilet  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> yep lol its Sylar...he is my fav character in the show! such a legend lol 
> 
> ha I guess you were right when you said you thought my avatar looked dark and dangerous  
> 
> lol does tom think I am a mentalist then, insane? he he cool thing is is that I actually have similar clothes to the ones he wears in those episodes lol ...although I had them before he did lol



He was just teasing, cuz I was so surprised when I saw that was your avatar and I made him go back and so we could look at that scene again.   Of course he has to say my something like that.  (But....your favorite character is Sylar?!  ::shock::  His power is awesome, but I wouldn't want to have to do what he does to get it!  He does dress cool; him and Peter both, kind of Matrixy.)  Last episode tonight!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Man. I have _completely_ gotten out of the habit of RCing, unless I'm using the bathroom. (Desperate not to have another "accident"  :Oops:  ) Maybe I should start again. Gah.

----------


## mark

> There there, it's hard to RC around family, I tend to RC in bathrooms, but never as seriously and often as you do around any dream sign, so be happy, you'll be able to do it soon enough. [If you're being self-conscious over it, then just do it discreetly]



Yeah I resort to the hand look and discrete nose plug in public....no one has caught on yet. 

My problem with RCing round family is that I just cant remember to do it lol 





> I think that counts for the poorest recall you've ever had...
> Well, at least it was something with vampires and not with an evil ex



yeah would agree but recall last night was even worse  :Sad: 

totally will take vampires any day over a ex lol  





> Hehe, me wonders what these nice girls think of you when they see you do an RC  I mostly RC when visiting the toilet



lol I dont think they notice me, I do it very discretely  ::D: 





> He was just teasing, cuz I was so surprised when I saw that was your avatar and I made him go back and so we could look at that scene again.   Of course he has to say my something like that.  (But....your favorite character is Sylar?!  His power is awesome, but I wouldn't want to have to do what he does to get it!  He does dress cool; him and Peter both, kind of Matrixy.)  Last episode tonight!



lol I love that scene on the roof its so spectacular! I have tried it a couple of times in lucids but got no success  :Sad: 

yeah I think he is my fav, not sure why maybe its his funny one liners and stuff....lol have I tainted your view on my MB  :tongue2:   :wink2: 





> Man. I have _completely_ gotten out of the habit of RCing, unless I'm using the bathroom. (Desperate not to have another "accident"  ) Maybe I should start again. Gah.



yeah I was lost with them too, I was hardly doing any and my lucids were suffering so I thought I would restart them  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> lol although I still managed to RC every time I saw a nice girl



Wondering if you're wishing the RC to be positive or negative  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 28 FEBRUARY 2008*

pssh what can I say, not much just a few vague images

*Images*

- large room with 2 piles of black stuff?
-a letter? and fear of it

RC Update

well I was rushed off my feet at work so only a few RCs. A little progress with family RCs though, I forgot to do it when I saw them but remembered just aftwards which is slight progress anyway  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Wondering if you're wishing the RC to be positive or negative



oh definitely for it to be a dream lol then I am free to err...well you know lol  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> oh definitely for it to be a dream lol then I am free to err...well you know lol



LOL yes indeed.  I'm still in a sex dream famine  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> lol I love that scene on the roof its so spectacular! I have tried it a couple of times in lucids but got no success



I always think when I find you in a dream that's how you'll be.  :smiley: 





> yeah I think he is my fav, not sure why maybe its his funny one liners and stuff....lol have I tainted your view on my MB



Oh no, not at all...I look at Sylar with new respect now.  :wink2:  

Ughh!  I watched the last episode of season 1 last night--I can't believe Hiro didn't cut his head off!  Everybody know you have to decapitate someone like that, what's his problem!  (Hiro was my favorite, but I got annoyed at him for being so ineffective sometimes.  ::?: ) And then there was a trail of blood leading down to the sewer!  Sylar got away!  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

Oh, that is Sylar in your avatar lol. I didn't even realize that, until I looked at your myspace page. That was pretty cool by the way. That was the first my space page I ever looked at.

----------


## raklet

> That was the first my space page I ever looked at.



Seriously?  What planet are you from?  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

> That was the first my space page I ever looked at.







> Seriously?  What planet are you from?



Hahaha, for me as well  ::D: 
My Space is not popular in Holland (yet) cause we have Hyves.

Too bad about the bad recall, Mark. But thanks for the inspiration of doing more RCs. It seriousely helped me :-)

----------


## mark

> LOL yes indeed.  I'm still in a sex dream famine



ah dont worry about it mate, think of it this way....your in a relationship so you get sex alot lol I am single ha ha  ::lol:: 





> Ughh!  I watched the last episode of season 1 last night--I can't believe Hiro didn't cut his head off!  Everybody know you have to decapitate someone like that, what's his problem!  (Hiro was my favorite, but I got annoyed at him for being so ineffective sometimes. ) And then there was a trail of blood leading down to the sewer!  Sylar got away!



yeah thats the thing with hiro, he is a good character he just dithers around to much lol if he got his act together he would be unstoppable lol.

What did you think of what happened to peter and Nathan then?





> Oh, that is Sylar in your avatar lol. I didn't even realize that, until I looked at your myspace page. That was pretty cool by the way. That was the first my space page I ever looked at.







> Seriously?  What planet are you from?



yep thats sylar there  :smiley:   he he I cant believe you have never seen a myspace before lol  thats funny





> Too bad about the bad recall, Mark. But thanks for the inspiration of doing more RCs. It seriously helped me :-)



ah its ok my recall came back with vengeance woohooo and yeah im glad I could help with the RCing  :smiley:  it is paying off for me too  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> yeah thats the thing with hiro, he is a good character he just dithers around to much lol if he got his act together he would be unstoppable lol.
> 
> What did you think of what happened to peter and Nathan then?



I loved Peter, and I actually liked Nathan too even tho he went bad for a little while.  I love the way Nathan flies, so cool!  ("Flying Man"!)  I actually like all of the characters; I like Parkman too--I kept saying he was the cute one.  Claire's powers would be the most practical, probably.  I actually liked Mr. Bennett a lot too--you couldn't tell if he was good or bad for a long time, and then he turns out to be good, but he's so quick to shoot people, it's kind of funny.

Good show.  I'm looking forward to the second season.   I wonder if Peter and Nathan died.

(Mark, your myspace was my first and only too, so I am from the same planet as Caradon--it's called Planet Old People.)

----------


## Burned up

> ah dont worry about it mate, think of it this way....your in a relationship so you get sex alot lol I am single ha ha



That much is true.  But I don't get the excitement that dream sex (or sex with another person) brings though.

Working on the RCs so perhaps that will change  ::thumbup::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 29 FEBRUARY 2008*

Well last night I took some B6 for the first time in about 2 month and wow were my dreams vivid. Plus my RCing seems to seriously be paying off, I had a great lucid last night to  :boogie: 
*
Complaining Customer*

I am at work and sitting at the desk, I find out one of my colleagues have just won the lottery and are now a multi millionaire. The phone rings and I answer, its a customer kicking off about something to do with a dead bug being in her apartment. 

I yawn massively because I am bored of her bitching on to me

There is other stuff in here but I cant read it, something about St.Grey? and a time squad
*
Fragment*

I am on my way to a pub but I am scarred of a group of Harry Krishna type people.

*The Vote/ WTF Is Going On*

I am a little annoyed that I never RCed in this dream, there are so many dream signs

I am trying to make a political vote on line but before I can qualify to make a vote I have to play Zelda and beat some monsters, The first vote is to determine who we think would be the best prime minister. In order to vote for this I have to beat a strange creature by directing walking bombs to it but its so hard so I give up.

I try again for a different vote this time to decide if labor or the Conservatives are the best. In this game I have to attack a wall a certain number of times. I manage to do this and I vote for the conservatives.

I stop playing and check the time which is 4.35pm but for some reason I check again and its now 1.30am! shit! I am gonna be dead for work now. I decide to get my stuff sorted now so in the morning I dont have to walk around.

I cant find my money or my phone! dam it so I go looking for them, in the front room I see 2 cigarettes on my mums leather sofa and I pick them off. I am pissed off at this and I yell at my Aunty Lorraine "for fuck sake! thats a three grand sofa and if you want to smoke go out side to do it!" and she pulls a strange face.

I go to the bathroom but the toilet has gone! now I am seriously confused and head back to my room were I find my phone and money. My phone rings but the touch screen is not working so I cant answer it! now I am seriously concerned I am going insane.

I really need the toilet so I head back to the bathroom and notice a extra set of stairs, confused I head up them to explore and see that it is a extension to the house that my parents must have built. I see there is a huge spice rack and I start eating raisins. 

I notice 3 Asian girls standing there, clearly we have adopted them and I wounder if it would be weird if I came onto them lol 

*Deep Sea Battles*

I am part of some kind of space battle but it is taking place underwater and a ship has been destroyed and is lying in a crater on the ocean floor. Suddenly a rope shoots out of the wreckage and wraps around me and starts electrocuting me (like the things from Jumper).

Suddenly a ship comes over a underwater cliff and fires a missile into the wreckage.
*
FA - Lucid*

I wake up in bed and I am thinking over the dream I just had so I can take some notes on it. I automatically DO a RC Shit! I say as I realize I am still dreaming. For a second things go dark and I get that tired feeling again (I seem to get this when I am lying down in dreams) I force my self to get up and stand on the window sill.

I am very aware of the fact that I am completely naked standing in front of the window but I put that thought aside as I pass through the window out into the street I fly forward and up over the house across the street and as I do so I pass from shadow into the sun, its so warm and feels great.

I see for miles around, there are no clouds in the sky its just a pale blue colour and all the roofs gleam in the sun and it is beautiful. I fly fast and high above the street admiring all the homes and the sea in the distance and how real every thing is. Until I come to what looks like a holiday resort, there are loads of people walking around in shorts and T-Shirts and I land in the middle of the street.

There are certain things I wish to do and first on my list is a the Mobius Continuum (for those who dont know its from a book and is a place which has no dimensions, it is nowhere or when and all time and all places all together. The main character uses it to move instantly round to different places) I start the Mathematics rolling across my vision and watch them mutating to stuff I could never comprehend until they fill my whole vision with white numbers and symbols. Then I freeze them and try to force a doorway to appear but it does not work and so I move on.

I try to make a Nuclear explosion from my hands in the way Sylar from heroes does , so I concentrate onto my hand until I get that tingly feeling then I clench my fist and release a small but very bright mini explosion. Thrilled I managed to do this I cup both my hands together and concentrate once more but putting as much effort in as possible. Then I release the pent up energy.

My view shift to 3rd person and I see the brightest flash I have ever seen, everything else is blacked out. Then I see the mushroom cloud take shape and the darkness slowly recedes as everything comes back into vision. My view switches back to normal and I cant see because things are still so bright! and I fly away as fast as I can crashing through walls in houses and flying out the other side so fast its almost a blur. (I never actually hit the walls which crumble before I touched them)

After a while I stop flying and realize I am in a run down council estate with loads of high rise buildings all around. I run up the side of the building and begging leaping from rooftop to rooftop

*
RC Update*

I am getting better at RCing in front of family now, so hopefully my lucids will come thick and fast  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*REVIEW FOR FEB 08*

total normal drams - 61

total lucids - 5

Well this is my worst totals since I started here  :Sad:  it has been a rough month for dreams.

I managed to get the Basic task done twice  :smiley: 

As for lucids lol well I had 3 in the last week so it really has been bad.

On a massive positive note I eventually got my arse in gear and started RCing loads which so far has worked out a treat.

*Goals for March* 

I will continue my RCing. I need to get my lucidity back up to scratch before doing anything else  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> I loved Peter, and I actually liked Nathan too even tho he went bad for a little while.  I love the way Nathan flies, so cool!  ("Flying Man"!)  I actually like all of the characters; I like Parkman too--I kept saying he was the cute one.  Claire's powers would be the most practical, probably.  I actually liked Mr. Bennett a lot too--you couldn't tell if he was good or bad for a long time, and then he turns out to be good, but he's so quick to shoot people, it's kind of funny.
> 
> Good show.  I'm looking forward to the second season.   I wonder if Peter and Nathan died.
> 
> (Mark, your myspace was my first and only too, so I am from the same planet as Caradon--it's called Planet Old People.)



ha ha yeah "flying man.....whoosh" lol with the funny hand movement lol that was funny

Parkman is quite cool I thought the story line with the  cheating wife was great  :smiley:  

lol well I have seen season 2 but I have to be careful cos I really dont want to spoil anything for you





> That much is true.  But I don't get the excitement that dream sex (or sex with another person) brings though.
> 
> Working on the RCs so perhaps that will change



lol still I would take real life over dreams any day lol

 ::D:  gald to see you have decided to RC as well  :smiley:  its so difficult to remember to do it sometimes

----------


## Sanquis

"but before I can qualify to make a vote I have to play Zelda and beat some monsters"
ROFL nice test  :tongue2: 


"roofs gleam in the sun and it is beautiful"
awwww  :smiley: 

"Then I release the pent up energy.

"My view shift to 3rd person and I see the brightest flash I have ever seen, everything else is blacked out. Then I see the mushroom cloud take shape and the darkness slowly recedes as everything comes back into vision. My view switches back to normal and I cant see because things are still *so bright*!"
Omg you're EVIL  :tongue2:  
Reminds me of the nuke mod in Garry's Mod for HL2 :/

----------


## mark

Hey man, welcome to my DJ  :smiley: 





> "but before I can qualify to make a vote I have to play Zelda and beat some monsters"
> ROFL nice test




he he yeah it would have been nice, thing is though I kept repeating it over and over again trying to get it done but I kept dying lol I was fairly annoyed by the end ha ha






> "Then I release the pent up energy.
> 
> "My view shift to 3rd person and I see the brightest flash I have ever seen, everything else is blacked out. Then I see the mushroom cloud take shape and the darkness slowly recedes as everything comes back into vision. My view switches back to normal and I cant see because things are still *so bright*!"
> 
> 
> Omg you're EVIL  
> Reminds me of the nuke mod in Garry's Mod for HL2 :/



 ::evil::  ha ha yep  :wink2: 

I have never played any of the half life games, are they any good?

----------


## Moonbeam

> *The Vote/ WTF Is Going On*
> 
> I am a little annoyed that I never RCed in this dream, there are so many dream signs





Mark that dream is so hilarious; you are right, it's one dream sign after another--especially the ending!   ::lol::  Not one but three asian girls!  That's OK, it was just getting you ready for the great lucid!






> I try to make a Nuclear explosion from my hands in the way Sylar from heroes does , so I concentrate onto my hand until I get that tingly feeling then I clench my fist and release a small but very bright mini explosion. Thrilled I managed to do this I cup both my hands together and concentrate once more but putting as much effort in as possible. Then I release the pent up energy.





Cool! I had a lucid last night too, and it was inspired by Heroes!  :boogie:  I didn't have time to write it earlier but I will now (if I can find my dream journal, it's probably buried :Sad: .)

----------


## Burned up

> Well last night I took some B6 for the first time in about 2 month and wow were my dreams vivid. Plus my RCing seems to seriously be paying off, I had a great lucid last night to



Junkie!





> There is other stuff in here but I cant read it, something about St.Grey? and a time squad



Hey, they're my notes not yours  ::mrgreen:: 





> I cant find my money or my phone! dam it so I go looking for them, in the front room I see 2 cigarettes on my mums leather sofa and I pick them off. I am pissed off at this and I yell at my Aunty Lorraine "for fuck sake! thats a three grand sofa and if you want to smoke go out side to do it!" and she pulls a strange face.



Hahaha.





> I go to the bathroom but the toilet has gone!



That's one RC chance buggered then  ::D: 





> I really need the toilet so I head back to the bathroom and notice a extra set of stairs, confused I head up them to explore and see that it is a extension to the house that my parents must have built. I see there is a huge spice rack and I start eating raisins.



That'll be your head you're exploring if it's the top floor.





> I notice 3 Asian girls standing there, clearly we have adopted them and I wounder if it would be weird if I came onto them lol



LOL indeed.  So that was what was in your head  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 





> gald to see you have decided to RC as well  its so difficult to remember to do it sometimes



Yes, very.  But I guess that's why lucid dreams don't come naturally either.  I get one every few months.  But perhaps the RCs will increase the frequency.  My WILD attempts have been a joke.  I just fall sleep.  :Bang head:  ::zzz::

----------


## raklet

> I notice 3 Asian girls standing there, clearly we have adopted them and I wounder if it would be weird if I came onto them lol



Is it incest if they are not blood relation?

As for the rest of the dream - awesome.  I really liked the flying around, trying to conjure a mobius continuum (shame about that - it would have been really cool), and the nuclear explosion was very cool as well.

----------


## Caradon

Awesome job mark. That was a really fun one! I'm happy for you. It looks like the RC plan is working. I hope you keep them coming!

----------


## Sara

> ha ha yeah "flying man.....whoosh" lol with the funny hand movement lol that was funny



As in: http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NQ3lN_8ic





> Well last night I took some B6 for the first time in about 2 month and wow were my dreams vivid. Plus my RCing seems to seriously be paying off, I had a great lucid last night to



Wow, that B6 really seems to work!





> I am at work and sitting at the desk, I find out one of my colleagues have just won the lottery and are now a multi millionaire. The phone rings and I answer, its a customer kicking off about something to do with a dead bug being in her apartment.



Argh, isn't that annoying, having to do the same boring work in your dreams as well...





> I am trying to make a political vote on line but before I can qualify to make a vote I have to play Zelda and beat some monsters, The first vote is to determine who we think would be the best prime minister. In order to vote for this I have to beat a strange creature by directing walking bombs to it but its so hard so I give up.



Haha, that's a strange way of influencing democracy  :wink2:  (just read about the elections in Russia, where the voting isn't very fair as well)





> I stop playing and check the time which is 4.35pm but for some reason I check again and its now 1.30am!



Dammit, you even DID an RC there!





> I go to the bathroom but the toilet has gone! now I am seriously confused and head back to my room were I find my phone and money. My phone rings but the touch screen is not working so I cant answer it! now I am seriously concerned I am going insane.



Sign 2 and 3 (or was it 5 already  :wink2:  )





> I notice 3 Asian girls standing there, clearly we have adopted them and I wounder if it would be weird if I came onto them lol



Ehmmm... never mind  ::D: 





> I wake up in bed and I am thinking over the dream I just had so I can take some notes on it. I automatically DO a RC Shit! I say as I realize I am still dreaming. For a second things go dark and I get that tired feeling again (I seem to get this when I am lying down in dreams) I force my self to get up and stand on the window sill.



Oh, I have that as well! Not the tired feeling, but going dark as soon as I realise I'm lucid. And I always go for the window as well  :tongue2: 





> I am very aware of the fact that I am completely naked standing in front of the window but I put that thought aside as I pass through the window out into the street I fly forward and up over the house across the street and as I do so I pass from shadow into the sun, its so warm and feels great.



Hehe, flying streaker  :wink2: 





> I see for miles around, there are no clouds in the sky its just a pale blue colour and all the roofs gleam in the sun and it is beautiful.



That sounds beautiful! I read the sky can be very nice in lucids, but I've never paid much attention to it.





> There are certain things I wish to do and first on my list is a the Mobius Continuum (for those who dont know its from a book and is a place which has no dimensions, it is nowhere or when and all time and all places all together. The main character uses it to move instantly round to different places) I start the Mathematics rolling across my vision and watch them mutating to stuff I could never comprehend until they fill my whole vision with white numbers and symbols. Then I freeze them and try to force a doorway to appear but it does not work and so I move on.



Sounds interesting! In what book is that??





> I try to make a Nuclear explosion from my hands in the way Sylar from heroes[/COLOR] does [COLOR=RoyalBlue], so I concentrate onto my hand until I get that tingly feeling then I clench my fist and release a small but very bright mini explosion. Thrilled I managed to do this I cup both my hands together and concentrate once more but putting as much effort in as possible. Then I release the pent up energy.



Wheeew, that sounds cool!


..

-BOOM-

..






> My view shift to 3rd person and I see the brightest flash I have ever seen, everything else is blacked out. Then I see the mushroom cloud take shape and the darkness slowly recedes as everything comes back into vision. My view switches back to normal and I cant see because things are still so bright! and I fly away as fast as I can crashing through walls in houses and flying out the other side so fast its almost a blur. (I never actually hit the walls which crumble before I touched them)



I think this might actually count as the basic TOTM: proving that you're indestructible.

Great dreams Mark!

Oh, and for all Sylar/Peter fans: a great Youtube compilation of their battles:
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=QPOJWpiYHUs (it's all from Season 1)

----------


## Burned up

> Is it incest if they are not blood relation?



IIRC Woody Allen married/partnered his adoptive daughter.

No, not incest in the genetic sense (where the moral code probably has its roots before we knew about genetics) but to me it evokes similar feelings.  You bring someone up, care for them, protect them etc then have a physical relationship with them.

----------


## Sara

Happy birthday Mark!!!

----------


## mark

> Mark that dream is so hilarious; you are right, it's one dream sign after another--especially the ending!   Not one but three asian girls!  That's OK, it was just getting you ready for the great lucid!



 he he yeah it was mad! so stupid for not even recognizing it or doing a RC lol  ::roll:: 






> Cool! I had a lucid last night too, and it was inspired by Heroes!  I didn't have time to write it earlier but I will now (if I can find my dream journal, it's probably buried.)



yeah these things get buried really really fast now 





> Junkie!



he he ....busted  ::lol:: 





> Hey, they're my notes not yours



really?? wow maybe thats were I got them from lol I couldnt for the life of me think what they were






> That'll be your head you're exploring if it's the top floor.
> 
> LOL indeed.  So that was what was in your head



ha ha ha yeah my consciousness is occupied by food and sexy Asian girls ha ha  ::lol:: 





> My WILD attempts have been a joke.  I just fall sleep.



ah mate! WILDS are so difficult! I to struggle with them







> Is it incest if they are not blood relation?
> 
> As for the rest of the dream - awesome.  I really liked the flying around, trying to conjure a mobius continuum (shame about that - it would have been really cool), and the nuclear explosion was very cool as well.



well in the dream they were freshly adopted so it wasnt like I had been caring for them.....I am trying to justify this....err....im struggling ha ha  :Oops: 





> Awesome job mark. That was a really fun one! I'm happy for you. It looks like the RC plan is working. I hope you keep them coming!



cheers mate! I to hope I can keep them coming  ::D:

----------


## mark

> As in: http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NQ3lN_8ic





 ::bowdown::  yes lol thats the one he he I love that clip






> Wow, that B6 really seems to work!



sometimes it does sometimes it does not, I think it is dependant on other factors but I am not sure what they are yet






> Haha, that's a strange way of influencing democracy  (just read about the elections in Russia, where the voting isn't very fair as well)



yeah its mad! I have just caught bits and pieces of it but I am not really sure what is going on there. 





> Dammit, you even DID an RC there!
> 
> Sign 2 and 3 (or was it 5 already  )



ha ha that dream was full of RC's and dream signs I guess it shows how stupid my sleeping mind really is lol 






> Ehmmm... never mind



 :Oops: ....I dunno what to say ha ha 






> Hehe, flying streaker



ha yeah for a moment when I was standing on the windowsill I was struck by sheer panic when I realised my tackle was on display lol   :Oops: 






> That sounds beautiful! I read the sky can be very nice in lucids, but I've never paid much attention to it.



yes the sky is def one of my fav things to admire, in real life I love to watch sunsets and stuff I think they are breathtaking 





> Sounds interesting! In what book is that??



ah lol its from Necroscope ha ha






> ..
> 
> -BOOM-
> 
> ..
> 
> I think this might actually count as the basic TOTM: proving that you're indestructible.



BOOM Indeed (that has got to be the best line in the whole series by the way  ::lol:: ) 

really do you think that counts? I may post in in the TOTM thread then  :smiley: 






> IIRC Woody Allen married/partnered his adoptive daughter.



yeah it was a strange moment that. I wounder if it was not sexual but something to do with that closeness 





> Happy birthday Mark!!!




 ::banana::  ::banana:: 

Cheers Sara  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 01 MARCH 2008*

Well I am a little bit annoyed, I was planning on updating yesterday but I couldnt cos my brothers stupid new girlfriend was asleep in the room with my PC in it ALL day and so my memory of my dreams is very vague which is annoying

*
Fragments From Notes*

- Room with loads of people in it, huge Crow flying around

*Fragment -Chavs*

I am in a large room which is situated in a Metro station.  I am trying to defend the place from a group of stupid chavs who are all dressed in striped track suits and caps.


*Volcano, Harry Keogh, and The Wamphyri Shape shifter

*slightly confusing this one 
There is a volcano erupting on a distant planet, the population has asked the federation for help but they say that they cant interfere with primitive societies....

...In a bedroom Harry sits with his girlfriend, he is asking her to help with the problem of the volcano erupting (which is now in the nearby city) They have a huge argument because she cant help and she walks away from him and storms out the room.

Harry Mobius jumps to a nearby platform floating on the river, the sky is filled with ash and a eerie orange glow. Looking into the distance he sees the volcano and the lava burning the streets and houses. He debates on trying to use the mobius continuum to help people but cant think of a way how to do that.....

... The girl is standing there on the same platform but sometime later, she has to make a choice obey her master or help Harry, she chooses the latter. 

She forms her metamorphic vampire flesh into a vast sheet and camofluges herself with the surface of the river. She slowly flows over the surface completely unseen by everyone but her master.

He uses TK to drown and rip her apart in the river which slowly turns multi colored from her blood?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 02 MARCH 2008*

Didnt sleep to well last night, only recalled on dream which was incredibly vivid until my alarm went off and I lost most of the details ha ha

*Hero*

There is a press report in the newspaper which is giving evidence in a list that I (or as it read my full name) exists, which I think is a little strange but I throw the paper away and walk down the street.

I come across a house were I hear a woman shouting for help, I approach her and ask her what has happened. apparently there is a volcano erupting inside the house and her husband is trapped inside! 

I run into the house and up the elevator and enter into the shell of a wooden house, there is lava pouring into the room from a hole in the ceiling. It is burning everything, walls which quickly reduce to gaping holes in the structure, furniture which is burning furiously! (the only thing which is not burning is the wooden floor strangely enough)

I hear someone moaning and I run over and pick up the old man, take him down the elevator to his wife who cuddles and kisses his head "thank, oh thank you so much young man!" she says and I feel delighted I helped these people and for a moment I feel like a hero.

*RC Update*

I bit poor today, I have spent the day frantically answering calls at work so I have not had much  time to RC

I havent really seen and family today except from mum this morning where I did manage a discrete RC.

I didnt see to many nice girls today so on that front RCs have suffered

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Goodness... it's a good thing I pay attention to Facebook or else I wouldn't have known it was your birthday! I feel bad for slacking so bad in everyone's DJs, I've been going through a lot. Good and bad.

But the important thing here is... 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

On another note... that Hero dream was crazy! A volcano in a house? I'm  pretty sure that screams RC! Lol. But that was definitely cool that you saved the old man.

----------


## The Cusp

Happy B-Day Mark!

Two volcano dreams in a row...  I'm not too big on finding meaning in dreams, unless of course something keeps popping up in them.  Any ideas where that volcano is coming from?

----------


## mark

> Goodness... it's a good thing I pay attention to Facebook or else I wouldn't have known it was your birthday! I feel bad for slacking so bad in everyone's DJs, I've been going through a lot. Good and bad.



hey dont worry about it lol I dont think there are too many people on here who know that  :smiley:  

ah no I hope everything is alright meggy, I hope what you have been going through is not too bad but remember if ya need to talk ever just drop me a pm I will always listen  :smiley: 





> But the important thing here is... 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
>  
> On another note... that Hero dream was crazy! A volcano in a house? I'm  pretty sure that screams RC! Lol. But that was definitely cool that you saved the old man.



 ::D:  thanks Meggy  :smiley:  

oh and yeah I have been missing tuns of RCs lately lol 






> Happy B-Day Mark!
> 
> Two volcano dreams in a row...  I'm not too big on finding meaning in dreams, unless of course something keeps popping up in them.  Any ideas where that volcano is coming from?




Cheers Cusp  :smiley: .....yep getting old now ha ha

I am not to sure about that volcano thing, I think it maybe because we had a earthquake here the other day and it kicked off my obsession with volcanoes again ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 03 MARCH 2008
*
Well I just have nothing at all to report sorry  :Sad: 

*No Dreams* 

*RC Update*

I have been hammering the RCs today absolutely tuns of random RCing and generally thinking about dreams.

Also a strange thing when I was walking home from work I came across about 15 dogs all in one small street. I was like WTF and I really had to do a RC then lol

----------


## Caradon

Happy birthday! ::breakitdown:: 

Sorry your still having trouble with recall mark.

Funny about those dogs lol. I'd have to do a reality check if I saw that too.

----------


## Burned up

And a happy birthday from me too.  Doesn't sound like your dreammaker gave you a present this year - just some chavs at the metro  :Sad: 

Well done with keeping up the RCs.  Mine lasted about a week and I'm sure I haven't done one today at all.  Ah....OK.  Done.   :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> Didnt sleep to well last night, only recalled on dream which was incredibly vivid until my alarm went off and I lost most of the details ha ha



Oh, hate it when that happens! Same for me as well, 2 days ago.





> *Hero*
> 
> There is a press report in the newspaper which is giving evidence in a list that I (or as it read my full name) exists, which I think is a little strange but I throw the paper away and walk down the street.



Wow, you were feeling important here. Sounds like a good dream to me  :smiley: 





> I come across a house were I hear a woman shouting for help, I approach her and ask her what has happened. apparently there is a volcano erupting inside the house and her husband is trapped inside!



Volcano, cool! I know how you love these things (lol, if I were to see a volcano, I would have ran away screaming  :wink2:  )





> I run into the house and up the elevator and enter into the shell of a wooden house, there is lava pouring into the room from a hole in the ceiling. It is burning everything, walls which quickly reduce to gaping holes in the structure, furniture which is burning furiously!



Scary! You were so brave there!





> I hear someone moaning and I run over and pick up the old man, take him down the elevator to his wife who cuddles and kisses his head "thank, oh thank you so much young man!" she says and I feel delighted I helped these people and for a moment I feel like a hero.



Hehe, that's a great feeling, did you wake up feeling good?





> I didnt see to many nice girls today so on that front RCs have suffered



And you as well, since you didn't see them  :wink2:

----------


## mark

> Happy birthday!
> 
> Sorry your still having trouble with recall mark.
> 
> Funny about those dogs lol. I'd have to do a reality check if I saw that too.



 
 ::D:  cheers mate  :smiley: 

yeah my stupid recall! I think it may be related to my medication for my stomach, I have 2 more days left so hopefully I will get back to normal soon plus I have 2 weeks off soon so more sleep  :boogie:  





> And a happy birthday from me too. Doesn't sound like your dreammaker gave you a present this year - just some chavs at the metro 
> 
> Well done with keeping up the RCs. Mine lasted about a week and I'm sure I haven't done one today at all. Ah....OK. Done.



 ::D:  thanks man  :smiley: 

yeah stupid dreammaker! as if I dont see enough chavs anyway ha ha

yeah I struggled a bit with RCs today like





> Oh, hate it when that happens! Same for me as well, 2 days ago.



yeah its so annoying it just destroys recall for me  :Sad: 






> Wow, you were feeling important here. Sounds like a good dream to me



 
he he yeah it makes a change! looks like my subconscious decided to reward me rather then telling me im not good enough for a change I hope it continues





> Volcano, cool! I know how you love these things (lol, if I were to see a volcano, I would have ran away screaming  )



ah honestly I am obsessed with things like that, I also have plans to see a tornado, see a tsunami, earthquake etc etc lol....im insane!  ::lol:: 






> Scary! You were so brave there!
> 
> 
> Hehe, that's a great feeling, did you wake up feeling good?



yeah its was great  :smiley:  I have often fantasised about saving people lol  and yeah it was good when I woke up he he





> And you as well, since you didn't see them



yes lol I was gutted he he  :Sad:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 04 MARCH 2008*

its good to have some recall back  :smiley: 

Strange dreams 

*Fragment*

- Something about riding on the back of a horse (I cant read my writing but I am sure it was influenced by Sara)

*University Room*

I have gone to university and I am looking for my room, I look on my map and enter the room which is marked as mine. Upon enterong I see there are 4 girls in there who all state that this is definately their room.

I leave the room utterly confused and I start looking round asking people if they know were my room is but they dont answer. I am walking round what looks like some kind of shopping center. 

*Train Fragment* 

Again my writing is terrible.

-I am on a train going somewhere, I am waiting to get wtillw (its what it says lol)
- something about having to get the bus

*Me, a Girl?*

I am a girl and I am lying in the long grass on a field looking up at the stars which are shining through the clouds. I am in the garden of some fortified compound and the is a bloke standing a little way in the distance. 

Apparently I have strong feelings for this guy  ::?:  (yeah WTF right)


*RC update*

It has been a poor day for RCing. It just seems I am to tired to do it, I think I must have RCed about 4 times

----------


## Sara

Good to see you got some recall back! It was a short dryspell, but I know how even 1 day without dreams can feel like a 'useless, boring night'.





> *Fragment*
> 
> - Something about riding on the back of a horse (I cant read my writing but I am sure it was influenced by Sara)



 :boogie:  I made you ride a horse  :boogie: 
_Personally, I think that's better than you making me hit a table with a chair._





> *University Room*
> 
> I have gone to university and I am looking for my room, I look on my map and enter the room which is marked as mine. Upon enterong I see there are 4 girls in there who all state that this is definately their room.
> 
> I leave the room utterly confused



You didn't stay in that room with them? 
Damn, I see you lost some of your dream abilities...  :wink2: 





> *Train Fragment* 
> 
> Again my writing is terrible.
> 
> -I am on a train going somewhere, I am waiting to get wtillw (its what it says lol)
> - something about having to get the bus



Hehe, that could have been one of Bu's dreams  :wink2: 
Maybe you were going to Ireland, they have those strange town names that are unpronounceable  :tongue2: 





> *Me, a Girl?*
> 
> I am a girl and I am lying in the long grass on a field looking up at the stars which are shining through the clouds. I am in the garden of some fortified compound and the is a bloke standing a little way in the distance. 
> 
> Apparently I have strong feelings for this guy  (yeah WTF right)



Hey, you were a girl at that moment. At least that proves you're not gay  :Cheeky: 





> It has been a poor day for RCing. It just seems I am to tired to do it, I think I must have RCed about 4 times



Ah, you really re-inspired me with RCing again. Doing it a lot during the day now  ::content::

----------


## Burned up

> *Train Fragment* 
> 
> Again my writing is terrible.
> 
> -I am on a train going somewhere, I am waiting to get wtillw (its what it says lol)
> - something about having to get the bus



Hey Mark you've taken my notebook again!!!





> *Me, a Girl?*
> 
> I am a girl and I am lying in the long grass on a field looking up at the stars which are shining through the clouds. I am in the garden of some fortified compound and the is a bloke standing a little way in the distance. 
> 
> Apparently I have strong feelings for this guy  (yeah WTF right)



Superb.  Wonder how much more WTF it would have been if you'd have got sexual?  ::D: 

I had breasts the other night  ::D: . 





> *RC update*
> 
> It has been a poor day for RCing. It just seems I am to tired to do it, I think I must have RCed about 4 times



4 more than me  :Sad: 

(...make that 3).

----------


## Burned up

> Hehe, that could have been one of Bu's dreams



Nods head.  





> Maybe you were going to Ireland, they have those strange town names that are unpronounceable



No, they're easy to pronounce.  Have a go at some Scots gaelic names - hill names in particular - or Welsh names.





> Hey, you were a girl at that moment. At least that proves you're not gay



LOL don't you know *anything* about male fantasies???





> Ah, you really re-inspired me with RCing again. Doing it a lot during the day now



Difficult to keep going but Mark's DJ is a good reminder.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> *Me, a Girl?*
> 
> I am a girl and I am lying in the long grass on a field looking up at the stars which are shining through the clouds. I am in the garden of some fortified compound and the is a bloke standing a little way in the distance. 
> 
> Apparently I have strong feelings for this guy  (yeah WTF right)
> 
> 
> *RC update*
> 
> It has been a poor day for RCing. It just seems I am to tired to do it, I think I must have RCed about 4 times



 Wow, intersting dream, I'm not very often a guy in my dreams, but I never quite remember the details, so even if it seems like a weird dream to you, I'm awed at how well you recalled it.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, medication always seems to affect recall.

Congratulations on getting the two weeks off. That sounds pretty nice.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Me, a Girl?*
> 
> I am a girl and I am lying in the long grass on a field looking up at the stars which are shining through the clouds. I am in the garden of some fortified compound and the is a bloke standing a little way in the distance. 
> 
> Apparently I have strong feelings for this guy  (yeah WTF right)



Hahahaha you are just simply amazing, my dear! Classic!

----------


## mark

Sorry I cant get round every ones DJ today, I slept really badly so I am just gonna go to sleep soon.

I will reply to any posts tomorrow I am to tired now. Sorry people


*DREAMS FOR 05 MARCH 2008*

Strange and disturbing fragment is all I could save  :Sad: 

*Fragment*

-I am in a back lane hiding behind a car with a DV member? he is trying to teach me how to make a secret potion in a pot.
- We chase and capture 3 small white mice and drain their blood into the pot

----------


## Sara

Don't worry Mark, you don't need to apologise for that (but thanks for caring  :smiley:  ) A good night sleep is very important, so I wish you sweet dreams and sleep well! (and you might get some good dreams to share tomorrow  ::D:  )

----------


## Burned up

> Sorry I cant get round every ones DJ today, I slept really badly so I am just gonna go to sleep soon.
> 
> I will reply to any posts tomorrow I am to tired now. Sorry people
> 
> 
> *DREAMS FOR 05 MARCH 2008*
> 
> Strange and disturbing fragment is all I could save 
> 
> ...



A bit of black magic from time to time is OK  :smiley: .  I wonder if we're all suffering together with dreamlessness.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah don't worry Mark. I'm all to familiar with the way your feeling. 

Happy adventure Dreams! ::D:

----------


## mark

> I made you ride a horse 
> _Personally, I think that's better than you making me hit a table with a chair._





 ::D:  he he I wish I could remember more of it, I am sure it would have been cool lol.

I am still to find you in a dream but I liked that influence so hopefully next time I can find you 





> You didn't stay in that room with them? 
> Damn, I see you lost some of your dream abilities...



ha ha I think I was almost lucid in that one I was totally confused just not quite enough to question why this happened





> Hehe, that could have been one of Bu's dreams 
> Maybe you were going to Ireland, they have those strange town names that are unpronounceable





yeah lol welsh names are the worst try to pronounce this name 

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio  gogogoch





> Hey, you were a girl at that moment. At least that proves you're not gay





lol to be honest that really is not a concern for me ha ha I know im not lol 





> Ah, you really re-inspired me with RCing again. Doing it a lot during the day now



 ::D:  thanks sara I am glad I could help





> Hey Mark you've taken my notebook again!!!
> 
> Superb. Wonder how much more WTF it would have been if you'd have got sexual?



he he yeah I seem to be theiving your dreams lately lol.

 ::shock::  dam yeah that certainly would have been a strange strange moment. still though I would have been curious to know what its like for a girl





> Wow, intersting dream, I'm not very often a guy in my dreams, but I never quite remember the details, so even if it seems like a weird dream to you, I'm awed at how well you recalled it.



he he yeah it was a strange one

thanks for the compliment





> Hahahaha you are just simply amazing, my dear! Classic!



 ::lol::  thanks meggy

----------


## mark

> Don't worry Mark, you don't need to apologise for that (but thanks for caring  ) A good night sleep is very important, so I wish you sweet dreams and sleep well! (and you might get some good dreams to share tomorrow  )



 :smiley:  good I am glad no one minded me having a night off  :smiley:  I needed that extra sleep  :smiley: 





> A bit of black magic from time to time is OK . I wonder if we're all suffering together with dreamlessness.



yeah I wounder that to, seems everyone has it all at the same time lol





> Yeah don't worry Mark. I'm all to familiar with the way your feeling. 
> 
> Happy adventure Dreams!



cheers mate I did have a few dreams last night  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 06 MARCH 2007*

well I had some good recall last night...lol plus I had a sex dream ha I missed them lol 

*Fragment*

I dont remember this but just to show how tired I must have been I will write exactly what is  in my notes lol

- One milus aw
- I am at work and I have just got off the phone with a customer
- She Elephant

WTF I dont have a clue lol

*Threesome - Graphic warning* 

I am in a bright room on a bed, maybe back in Leeds at university. I am having sex with a girl I am almost familiar with (not quite sure who she is). She is tonned with slightly tan skin and has long dark hair, I am having sex doggy style and we are doing it really slowly almost like I am teasing her...in fact I am  ::lol:: 

She has her eyes closed and is really really enjoying it and she is kind of sweaty but in a good way. suddenly a door opens and E from uni walks in and freezes, she looks kind of embarrassed and reddens in the face a little. The girl I am with does not even notice and I am certainly not intending to stop.

I smile at E and call her over, she comes over and lies next to me. I kiss her and then the girl I am with kisses her and starts sucking on her breasts. (scene shift) and the 2 girls are in 69 position preforming oral on each other and I swap ends having sex first with one then the other and back again ha ha its great lol  ::lol:: 

*Peeing/Psycho*

I am lying asleep when suddenly I feel I have pee'd myself! Shit I think and when I wake I am in work, I see a man and a woman (customers) standing at a round, white table waiting to talk to me so I get up and walk over to them.

I so badly need to take a pee but I cant leave the customers, I notice a box under the table which is filled with what looks like junk and I secretly start peeing into the box. 

The customers dont notice and to distract them I start to explain the features of their mortgage, after a few minutes I am still peeing and there is no sign of it stopping soon and eventually the customers leave....im still peeing lol 

Scene Shift....I am walking with the box I pee'd in a black bag looking for a bin and I am furious, it turns out that the box contained all my Necroscope books and also my secret diary which contains all the details of the people I have killed....apparently I am Pat Bateman from American Psycho.

I find a out of the way bin and dump the stuff there. For a second I worry about the police finding the evidence but I dont really care and I walk away


*RC update*

I RC'd a few times to day but less then usuall and only when I saw some nice girls lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Threesome - Graphic warning*



Oh boy! You weren't kidding! 

Nice recall from last night. 
And what's up the with "She Elephant"? Hehehe

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 06 MARCH 2007*
> 
> well I had some good recall last night...lol plus I had a sex dream ha I missed them lol 
> 
> *Fragment*
> 
> I dont remember this but just to show how tired I must have been I will write exactly what is  in my notes lol
> 
> - One milus aw
> ...



LOL I think we both suffer from clueless note-taking.  





> *Threesome - Graphic warning*



... OK you've got our attention now ...





> I am in a bright room on a bed, maybe back in Leeds at university. I am having sex with a girl I am almost familiar with (not quite sure who she is). She is tonned with slightly tan skin and has long dark hair, I am having sex doggy style and we are doing it really slowly almost like I am teasing her...in fact I am 
> 
> She has her eyes closed and is really really enjoying it and she is kind of sweaty but in a good way. suddenly a door opens and E from uni walks in and freezes, she looks kind of embarrassed and reddens in the face a little. The girl I am with does not even notice and I am certainly not intending to stop.
> 
> I smile at E and call her over, she comes over and lies next to me. I kiss her and then the girl I am with kisses her and starts sucking on her breasts. (scene shift) and the 2 girls are in 69 position preforming oral on each other and I swap ends having sex first with one then the other and back again ha ha its great lol



Sounds like you're back to decent dreams and recall now  ::banana:: .  You seem to have a liking for female strangers with tanned skin.

Oh, and great dream btw.  ::movingmrgreen:: 





> *Peeing/Psycho*
> 
> I am lying asleep when suddenly I feel I have pee'd myself! Shit I think and when I wake I am in work, I see a man and a woman (customers) standing at a round, white table waiting to talk to me so I get up and walk over to them.
> 
> I so badly need to take a pee but I cant leave the customers, I notice a box under the table which is filled with what looks like junk and I secretly start peeing into the box. 
> 
> The customers dont notice and to distract them I start to explain the features of their mortgage, after a few minutes I am still peeing and there is no sign of it stopping soon and eventually the customers leave....im still peeing lol 
> 
> Scene Shift....I am walking with the box I pee'd in a black bag looking for a bin and I am furious, it turns out that the box contained all my Necroscope books and also my secret diary which contains all the details of the people I have killed....apparently I am Pat Bateman from American Psycho.
> ...



LOL at all that.  Perhaps selling mortgages just now is like taking the piss  :laugh: 





> *RC update*
> 
> I RC'd a few times to day but less then usuall and only when I saw some nice girls lol



If only that would help my dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> dam yeah that certainly would have been a strange strange moment. still though I would have been curious to know what its like for a girl



Wondering to myself how accurate that would be.

----------


## Caradon

WTF, I left a comment here and it disappeared. ::?: 

Well, Congrats on the recall. And that was pretty funny about peeing in the box with your Necroscope books. I would have been so pissed lol.

----------


## Sara

> yeah lol welsh names are the worst try to pronounce this name 
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio  gogogoch



Hahaha, that's impossible!!

I know that name, my parents were there 2 years ago and sent me a postcard with the name on it  :wink2:  It's something about a willow and a creek on the hill by the church... whatever  :tongue2: 





> *Fragment*
> - One milus aw
> - I am at work and I have just got off the phone with a customer
> - She Elephant



Hahaha, you might as well not take any notes during the night  :wink2:  But it's funny to read back  ::D: 





> *Threesome - Graphic warning*



Wow, great dream! I gracefully hand back that #1 position to you  :wink2: 

The teasing sounded all too familiar...

Like the way you didn't want to stop and just invited the 2nd girl.





> *Peeing/Psycho*
> 
> The customers dont notice and to distract them I start to explain the features of their mortgage, after a few minutes I am still peeing and there is no sign of it stopping soon and eventually the customers leave....im still peeing lol



Whahaha, typical dream peeing  :laugh: 
Lucky you they didn't notice it  :wink2: 





> Scene Shift....I am walking with the box I pee'd in a black bag looking for a bin and I am furious, it turns out that the box contained all my Necroscope books and also my secret diary which contains all the details of the people I have killed....apparently I am Pat Bateman from American Psycho.



OMG, NOOOOO! All your books!  :Eek:

----------


## mark

> Oh boy! You weren't kidding! 
> 
> Nice recall from last night. 
> And what's up the with "She Elephant"? Hehehe



 :Oops:  sorry, I try to keep my dreams as detailed as possible because it helps with recall. It is why I put on a warning...hope no offense was taken






> LOL I think we both suffer from clueless note-taking.



ha ha yeah sometimes they are just funny to read. 

.



> .. OK you've got our attention now ...
> Sounds like you're back to decent dreams and recall now . You seem to have a liking for female strangers with tanned skin.
> 
> Oh, and great dream btw.



ha ha yeah that was a cool dream. as for the tanned skin thing it is true I have a bit of a liking of asain girls  ::embarrassed::  but when I say tanned I mean like natural tan not that horrible orange colour chavs use






> LOL at all that. Perhaps selling mortgages just now is like taking the piss



ha ha yeah it sometimes does feel like that, especially lately saying as we at the rock have been telling customers to look to other lenders. But as of yesterday I no longer work there  





> Wondering to myself how accurate that would be.



yeah thats a good point, I am totally sure it would be as far from accurate as possible I mean how could it be accurate. seems strange to me to have something inside.....err yeah very very strange indeed lol





> WTF, I left a comment here and it disappeared.
> 
> Well, Congrats on the recall. And that was pretty funny about peeing in the box with your Necroscope books. I would have been so pissed lol.



I hate it when that happens! its well annoying 

thanks mate it was nice to have some recall back and yeah I was furious when I realised it was on my books lol 





> Hahaha, that's impossible!!
> 
> I know that name, my parents were there 2 years ago and sent me a postcard with the name on it  It's something about a willow and a creek on the hill by the church... whatever



to be honest I wouldnt have a clue, welsh is a strange language. I mean french or spanish or any other I can understand but not welsh it just does not make sense to me lol 





> Hahaha, you might as well not take any notes during the night  But it's funny to read back



ha ha usually its ok it just seems to be the first few dream periods were my writing is well crap lol 






> Wow, great dream! I gracefully hand back that #1 position to you 
> 
> The teasing sounded all too familiar...
> 
> Like the way you didn't want to stop and just invited the 2nd girl.



 :smiley:  lol yeah that teasing is familiar and is clearly theived from your dream lol 

he he I could never do that in real life, if someone walked in I would probs be running for cover lol 





> Whahaha, typical dream peeing 
> Lucky you they didn't notice it 
> 
> 
> OMG, NOOOOO! All your books!



 
he he yeah that would have been interesting if they had noticed that I was actually peeing whilst selling them a mortgage ha ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha yeah that was a cool dream. as for the tanned skin thing it is true I have a bit of a liking of asain girls  but when I say tanned I mean like natural tan not that horrible orange colour chavs use



Yes I find that look very attractive too.  (But yes, not the fake tan!).






> ha ha yeah it sometimes does feel like that, especially lately saying as we at the rock have been telling customers to look to other lenders. But as of yesterday I no longer work there



Oh.  Really?  Was that your idea or theirs?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 07 MARCH 2008*

Great recall last night and a moment of lucidity to  :smiley: 

*Ants*

I am a refugee of some kind, our original home has been destroyed. We have relocated to a office or shopping centre and taken refugee high up in the rafters.

I was part of an advanced group and we are setting things up waiting for the others to arrive. I have put up threads of silk from ceiling to floor and I am in the process of hanging multi coloured ants and ant eggs onto the thread.

There is a commotion down on the shop floor and I look down through the gaps in the rafters to see its the rest of our party. my heart leaps as I see my girlfriend/wife? and baby? there and I hold my hand down to pull her up "babe! babe! up here give me your hand" and she smiles such a warm smile when she sees me and I pull her up one handed into my arms "ah I thought I would never see you again" I say as I hug and kiss her.

I notice now that the new ant colony is flourishing and for some reason I am a little panicked that this is moving so fast.

*Telephone Conversation with With Sara*

I am trying to watch the TV, some science program but shaun and has his friends there and they are making to much noise so I cant watch it. I leave my room and go into the living room and put on the TV.

A song comes on which is have way through, its a love song and I really really like it. I rewind the song to the beginning and realise its actually some version of the lady in red. I think of Sara and wounder how she is doing.

Suddenly I am overcome by a huge sense of loneliness and I retreat to my bedroom and lying face down on my bed I decide I will call her. I punch in a number on my phone and I am a little nervous whilst it rings.

She answers "hello Sara, its mark", she says hello and I ask "hows it going?...bad timing?" I can hear loud music in the back ground she is having a party "it sounds like your having some kind of party", she replies "yeah just having a laugh with some friends". 

"your English is nowhere near as bad as you said it was, ha its better then mine" I say and she laughs I hear a bloke say something in the back ground and I ask who it is. She tells me its Tobby and I am shocked because he sounds just like me which is a little strange.

For some reason I have to leave the phone for a second and when I come back tobby is on the line and he is asking me questions I would ask at work, things like do I have an account number etc. After a while he asks who it is I say "hey man, its mark from DV. I was just talking to sara.." he slams the phone down.

*Another Me/Lucid Questions*

I am on a bike when the front tire literally rips off and I am forced to carry it home. I enter through the back door and see kevin, he is annoyed about the bike and I cant be bothered to listen to him bitch on to me so I dump the bike and enter the bathroom and close the door behind me.

I want to have a bath but it is already filled with used water so I pull the plug and wait for it to clear. I notice a thick white/yellowish/creamy substance on the side of the bath and I wounder what it is. Then with disgust I realise its sperm!! and worse still its kevins! I am nearly sick when I notice myself in the mirror.

My reflection has really really long hair like about 5 or 6 inches long and I wounder about that saying as I only had my hair cut last week. Then I notice that its movements are not in sync with mine and worse still "it" appears to be a different me somewhat evil looking.

Suddenly the answer strikes me I am dreaming! and immediately jump through the wall and out into the night sky. Rather then it just being dark its like I have moved into nothingness I turn round and all I can see is the window I came from but its not attached to anything its just floating in nothingness. 

I dont like this, I feel disorientated as I cant feel which was is the right way up so I go back into the window. I see mum and want to ask her some questions but I cant remember what to ask. "why am I the way I am" I ask she says "well sometimes we are just lucky I guess" I am not entirely sure what she means.

She heads into the bedroom and I follow "so am I doing things right, am I a good person because sometimes I feel people just arnt nice and I wounder if its my fault" she says "ofcourse you are nice!, thats who you are" I feel happy by that answer. I look out the window and see loads of Christmas trees in a snow lined street and I think of doing what Sara did with her TK.

My mum leaves and before I can pass through the window I am distracted by a beautiful swedish looking girl who enters the room I walk over to her and say to her "bend over and put your hands on the bed" which she does and automatically takes her shorts off (I laugh here lol I so love the power I have in dreams ha ha) I approach and say to myself "right stay calm! and relax! I really dont want to loose this" but just as I am about to start I wake up! 

*Why Dont They want me*

I am sitting with D in a office on those chairs which spin with wheels on. I am talking to D about Girls I would like to ask out, its a friendly conversation and D makes a joke about a girl I asked out and I laugh "Yeah I guess I messed up with that one", I get serious "I wounder why they dont want me though, I mean you did, why dont they?" 

This was a strange dream, it seemed so real

*RC Update*

I have been slacking today with my RCs which is a bit annoying really....MUST FOCUS lol

----------


## mark

> Oh. Really? Was that your idea or theirs?



We got told to tell people, see what it is is that they really believe in treating customer fairly. So we were told to tell them that we do still offer new products but they are not competitive and the customer is not likely to get a deal that is best for them.

They believed that it would be best for customer to look elsewhere to save money for themselves rather then basically over charging the customer. If you get what I mean

----------


## Burned up

> We got told to tell people, see what it is is that they really believe in treating customer fairly. So we were told to tell them that we do still offer new products but they are not competitive and the customer is not likely to get a deal that is best for them.
> 
> They believed that it would be best for customer to look elsewhere to save money for themselves rather then basically over charging the customer. If you get what I mean



I meant did you want to leave your job or did they want you to?

----------


## mark

> I meant did you want to leave your job or did they want you to?



 
ah sorry lol nah I left because I wanted to so I start my new job in 2 weeks

----------


## Pancaka

> Only problem is I struggle to do it when I see my family....must work on that



 lol that's the same way I am when I see Stacie. I just think "O hey! It's Stacie!" and then we just do what we normally do. lol.

AUGH!!! I missed so much. Oh well (srsly...that's like my catch phrase around here...jeez!).

Also...60nld and 5ld...bad?! I'd be happy to get 1 a week! Also my recall is really bad lately. Once it gets better I'll probably write down everything and tally it up like you did for RC's. It seems to be working a lot for you. GRRRR! I just want some good dreams!

----------


## Moonbeam

Hi mark!  :smiley: 





> *Telephone Conversation with With Sara*





It seems like that one kind of got you ready to be lucid.





> Suddenly the answer strikes me I am dreaming! and immediately jump through the wall and out into the night sky. Rather then it just being dark its like I have moved into nothingness I turn round and all I can see is the window I came from but its not attached to anything its just floating in nothingness.





Cool; mirror induced lucid dream.





> I dont like this, I feel disorientated as I cant feel which was is the right way up so I go back into the window. I see mum and want to ask her some questions but I cant remember what to ask. "why am I the way I am" I ask she says "well sometimes we are just lucky I guess" I am not entirely sure what she means.





That sounds about right to me!   I t hink your Mum is right.  :smiley: 





> She heads into the bedroom and I follow "so am I doing things right, am I a good person because sometimes I feel people just arnt nice and I wounder if its my fault" she says "ofcourse you are nice!, thats who you are" I feel happy by that answer.





See, she is telling you right.





> (I laugh here lol I so love the power I have in dreams ha ha)





I hope I get lucid tonight! 





> *RC Update*







> I have been slacking today with my RCs which is a bit annoying really....MUST FOCUS lol



I tried to do a lot of RC's when I was travelling, but I think I could have done better.  I'm going to focus too.

----------


## mark

> lol that's the same way I am when I see Stacie. I just think "O hey! It's Stacie!" and then we just do what we normally do. lol.
> 
> AUGH!!! I missed so much. Oh well (srsly...that's like my catch phrase around here...jeez!).!



yeah its hard to do it all the time, you just reminded me actually. I have been in the room with my bro for a few hours and did no RCs until I read your post lol





> Also...60nld and 5ld...bad?! I'd be happy to get 1 a week! Also my recall is really bad lately. Once it gets better I'll probably write down everything and tally it up like you did for RC's. It seems to be working a lot for you. GRRRR! I just want some good dreams!



he he I guess sits good its just if you compare it to November I had over 100 non ld and 16 LDs although it seems to have been a freak month





> Hi mark! .



 :smiley:  hi MB 





> It seems like that one kind of got you ready to be lucid..



yeah I have had a few lucids lately, I have totally practising my RCs so it seems to be paying off





> Cool; mirror induced lucid dream..



yeah that was a freaky experience. I dont like to see myself in the mirror its....strange





> That sounds about right to me! I think your Mum is right. 
> 
> See, she is telling you right..



 :smiley:  thank you my friend  :smiley:  I really appreciate that






> I hope I get lucid tonight! 
> 
> I tried to do a lot of RC's when I was travelling, but I think I could have done better. I'm going to focus too.



 
It appears you did get lucid and a good one too  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 08 March 2008*

Good recall last night, silly really alot of the stuff I said or thought should have got me lucid but meh doesnt look like that happened

*Gypsy Girl*

Me and shaun are walking along a street when I spot a girl wandering round looking frightened. She is dark haired and dark skinned...a gypsy looking girl. She see me and shaun and freaks out, she jumps into a car and starts driving it or at least trying to drive it away.

We have to stop her by clinging onto the side of the car and spraying the underneath of the car and the passenger window with white spray paint (WTF but apparently this is enough to stop the car)

When the car stops I get her out and comfort her. It turns out she is from a alternate Earth from Starside (the vampire home world) she is Szgany (or gypsy) and came through a wormhole by mistake. She was scared because we were white and only vampires and their thralls are white (because they are undead)

She calms down now but she spots a black cat and is scarred again. I explain that its just a cat and its friendly but it runs over and claws shaun which is funny. I show the girl round and show her loads of animals and she is utterly dumb struck by all the people and buildings.

*Fragment*

I am in the living room I with shaun suddenly mattie comes running out of no where and claws the shit out of shauns leg.

I wake up laughing so hard I cant stop for ages  ::lol:: 

*Flying a Kite*

Its Christmas or maybe its bonfire night and I am in a pub ordering some food. I order a steak with new york topping (BBQ sauce, bacon and cheese mmm) anyway I finish eating and head outside.

Its dark outside and I see shaun flying a kite I approach and help him fly for a minute running with him whilst he gets it in the air, I start hovering and using my momentum to carry me forward until I hit a bump in the ground and land face first in the mud.

I get up and shaun gives me the kite. I run with it and I start flying thinking wow this is so much like a dream its unreal. I gain height and fly past some trees its wonderful and when I land I tell shaun he has to try it.

*Series of FA's*

I feel something at the bottom of my bed and suddenly I get a sharp pain in my foot "Mattie you little bastard!!" I shout as he claws my foot again. I drift off to sleep again.

Now there is movement next to my chest and I feel mattie purring, I stroke him a bit before I drift to sleep again. 

I am awoken again by something pressed against my back, im naked and I feel a hand reach around me and up my leg to my crotch. I reach my own hand up D's leg and her body to start playing with her breasts, she turns me round so I am on my back and sits across my stomach.

"you know" I say "I just had the strangest dream that we had split up for a while" I look up to her, her naked body and slightly messed up hair...she is beautiful smiling down on me in that way. She leans forward and kisses me and says " aww as if that would happen"

*RC Update*

Its a poor day for RCs really, but I have so far done more then I did yesterday

----------


## Moonbeam

I like the gypsy dream, that is almost like an sci-fi story.  

I also like the kite-flying dream--I may try to do that in a lucid.

More Mattie dreams which seem good, and D dreams.  :Sad:  I wonder when those are ever going to stop.

----------


## mark

> I like the gypsy dream, that is almost like an sci-fi story. .



it was a cool dream and inspired alot from Necroscope





> I also like the kite-flying dream--I may try to do that in a lucid..



that was very fun  :smiley:  I would recommend it. I cant believe I never got lucid from it though 





> More Mattie dreams which seem good, and D dreams.  I wonder when those are ever going to stop.



well to be honest I dont think they will stop until either I get over the issues I caused myself or until I get a new girlfriend.

----------


## Moonbeam

> it was a cool dream and inspired alot from Necroscope



Tom is up to the third book and I haven't read any of them yet.  ::?: 





> well to be honest I dont think they will stop until either I get over the issues I caused myself or until I get a new girlfriend.



I thought that was probably the case (getting a new GF) as soon as I wrote that post.  Mark don't regret things that you have done.  I know it's hard not to, but you don't know how things would be different (and maybe worse) if you had done things differently.  I'm sure you did the best you could at the time.  All we can do is learn and go on.  Someday you will meet somebody and be glad that things worked out the way that they did.

----------


## The Cusp

> It turns out she is from a alternate Earth from Starside (the vampire home world) she is Szgany (or gypsy) and came through a wormhole by mistake.



You mean Sunside.  She wouldn't have lasted long on Starside!





> I start hovering and using my momentum to carry me forward until I hit a bump in the ground and land face first in the mud.



Nice one!





> I run with it and I start flying thinking wow this is so much like a dream its unreal



So close to lucid...

----------


## Sara

> *Telephone Conversation with With Sara*



Ah, how sweet of you to dream of me  ::content::  
I feel flattered.

Sounds quite realistic actually... only Tobby would have been much nicer to you, I suppose  ::D: 

Very detailed dream too, with Tobby having the same voice as you do and my English not being that bad  :wink2: 





> *Another Me/Lucid Questions*



That lucid was great!
Like the questions you asked and even more, the nice answers you got! Not the strange typical DC answers, but real answers with a meaning. I think you can be very satisfied with the answers, if that's the subconscious view of yourself!

Hehe, and the ending is great. You did things in the right order for a change: important questions first, then sex...  :tongue2: 

Sorry, I'd have liked to answer in more detail, but I'm very tired now.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> sorry, I try to keep my dreams as detailed as possible because it helps with recall. It is why I put on a warning...hope no offense was taken



Of course not, silly! I was only teasing!

That ant dream was rather weird, mainly because you were hanging multicolored ants and ant eggs from silk! Lol.

Nice job on becoming lucid! The whole sperm in the tub thing is DIS-GUST-INGGGGG!!! By far. Hah. I can't seem to picture you with long hair like that, it sounds silly! 

The dream fragment from last night with Mattie clawing Shaun's leg sounds funny. Mattie is a cat, I assume? Did you wake yourself up because you were laughing? That happened to me once. It was embarrassing because I was in college, living in the dorms and had a roomate at the time! Hahaha. 

That stinks that you didn't become lucid with the kite flying dream! I hate it when I fly in a dream and comparing to dreaming and such. Talk about a kick in ass! Hah. Great job on the recall!!

----------


## mark

> I thought that was probably the case (getting a new GF) as soon as I wrote that post.  Mark don't regret things that you have done.  I know it's hard not to, but you don't know how things would be different (and maybe worse) if you had done things differently.  I'm sure you did the best you could at the time.  All we can do is learn and go on.  Someday you will meet somebody and be glad that things worked out the way that they did.



you wanna know what the real issue is (and please dont think I am moaning on or owt just being honest) its that I already had trust issues given my past, and every time I see people around me they are either bitching about people, cheating on their BFs or GFs or generally being lying or being horrible, violent or mean....it makes me not want to be around people. If you get what I mean.

So there is the issue until I get this stupid notion out of my head I dont think I will be able to move on





> You mean Sunside.  She wouldn't have lasted long on Starside!



 ha ha of course you are correct cusp, tell you what though I am desperate to get to starside in a lucid to battle with the Wamphyri





> Nice one!
> 
> So close to lucid...







> Ah, how sweet of you to dream of me  
> I feel flattered.
> 
> Sounds quite realistic actually... only Tobby would have been much nicer to you, I suppose 
> 
> Very detailed dream too, with Tobby having the same voice as you do and my English not being that bad



 ::D:  it was a cool dream, strange though with tobbys voice it really freaked me out lol 






> That lucid was great!
> Like the questions you asked and even more, the nice answers you got! Not the strange typical DC answers, but real answers with a meaning. I think you can be very satisfied with the answers, if that's the subconscious view of yourself!
> 
> Hehe, and the ending is great. You did things in the right order for a change: important questions first, then sex... 
> 
> Sorry, I'd have liked to answer in more detail, but I'm very tired now.



sara you have no reason to appologies I am always honnored when people pay a visit to my DJ  :smiley: 

he he I tell you though the response was better then the last time I asked that question lol that was just plain upsetting 

ha ha I dunno what it is with dreams, maybe its because im closer with base instincts we all have but in dreams I just cant resist when I see a nice girl lol its like I have no control ha ha





> Of course not, silly! I was only teasing!



cool I am always really worried about peoples responses to those dreams lol I dunno why, maybe because they are so personal I dunno





> That ant dream was rather weird, mainly because you were hanging multicolored ants and ant eggs from silk! Lol.
> 
> Nice job on becoming lucid! The whole sperm in the tub thing is DIS-GUST-INGGGGG!!! By far. Hah. I can't seem to picture you with long hair like that, it sounds silly!



ha yeah it was a strange night I dunno were the hell I got those ants from lol 

yeah that bath moment was horrible ha ha yeah I get that sometimes were my hair is stupidly long and scruffy I wounder why 





> The dream fragment from last night with Mattie clawing Shaun's leg sounds funny. Mattie is a cat, I assume? Did you wake yourself up because you were laughing? That happened to me once. It was embarrassing because I was in college, living in the dorms and had a roomate at the time! Hahaha.



yeah mattie used to be my cat when I used to live with D (suppose thats why she was in my dream to) he was a little shit lol used to claw the crap out of everything.

ha yeah I woke up absolutely roaring it was so funny! lol that must have taken some explaining to your room mate ha ha






> That stinks that you didn't become lucid with the kite flying dream! I hate it when I fly in a dream and comparing to dreaming and such. Talk about a kick in ass! Hah. Great job on the recall!!



yeah lol its so silly what our sleeping minds will accept

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 09 MARCH 2008*

well I had some strange and disturbing and frightening dreams last night, lesson learned peanut M&Ms and B6 dont mix well  ::shock:: 

*Rage Infection*

This dream scared the crap out of me, the start is a little strange but I will try to explain

There are 2 of me one a human form and the other higher form or some kind of disjointed voice. The voice which is everywhere tell the other me that it will be leaving for a while and that I will have to look after myself. I feel very affraid of being without this other me.

I am now walking along a highway (the ones that are raised high off the ground) its dark and completely dead. Abandoned cars line the highway and I am walking pressing on the bonnets of the cars to turn on the headlights as I pass (apparently this makes it safe.) I spot some lights in the distance! 

there is someone there I say to myself with hope and I hurry along the road until I see a man. He is walking along carrying a gym bag saying to himself over and over again "oh crap! oh shit!" I shout to him to try to get his attention but he does not pay attention and runs past me along the street I came along.

I see him running and fading into the night but then he stops and starts running back my way, but really running like he is terrified. I see behind him a man with no top on running after him but so fast! and with sheer terror I realise its on of the infected! 

I am running as hard as I can I can feel my legs burning and the breath ripping through my lungs, it hurts im running so hard! The man with the gym bag has overtaken me and I realise that now I am the target, looking back I see the pale blood and sweat stained body of my peruser closing in on me! 

Utterly terrified now I start shouting then suddenly its just a dream!! I say and I stop running and for a moment everything is in slow motion and I see a strange vertical blue ling that runs back and forth across my vision and each time it passed over the peruser it highlights him in red (this lasts a matter of seconds before I wake)
*
Russians Invading Scotland*

I am in Russia with my family on holliday, I am looking for my cousin A she seems to have gone missing. I follow a trail up a steep mountain and along a track heavily used by what turns our to be Russian military vehicles. I approach on of the soldiers and show him a picture of A and ask if he has seen her, he shakes his head and sends me on my way. 

Half way back down the track I hear and explosion which turns out to be an artillery cannon being tested by the Russians. I can see the shells landing in the field near were I am walking. 

Bullets start flying by me and I drop to the floor, and crawling threw the mud I realise that I am clearly in their practice range. I shout to them that I am hear but they dont stop and a bullet flies right by my head burning the skin above my eye brow! 

"fuck this!" I shout and I make a run for it climbing high up a cliff until I have a good view of the whole scene. high up I can see that the Russians are firing close to a small village in which the people are coming out to see whats happening.

It turns out that Russia is bordering Scotland and the Russians are invading! a shell smashes into a church when suddenly I see a castle at the bottom of the valley returning fire! its the British army! and they are kicking arse on the Russians 

*
Strange Vampire*

I am viewing this whole dream in 3rd person, I see a old man showing someone round a house, a creepy place apparently a home of vampires. Its a old and run down place. they enter into a bedroom were the old man is attacked by the bed which injects him with some kind of vampire toxin...

...scene shift and the old vampire is hiding out in a abandoned industrial estate, more vampire turn up and a battle ensues. The old man transforms into a weird Chinese looking dragon thing but made from blue and white shaggy fabric

*
Nothin7's Research Questions*

I am in the car with my family and I am going to the beech, we pull into a car park which is filled with people! its packed and there are hot dog stands and little stalls built into lorries. I really need the toilet so I head for the mens room and once inside I leave again.

I wounder why I did that and decide to go back but its full so I head round the corner to another toilet and when I enter I get a really strange look of one of the female staff members but I ignore this and realise that when I am inside its filled with little school boys! Shit I best get out of here in case people thing im dodgy.

Back outside I see 3 of my family standing by the side of a wooden cabin, I really dont want to go to the beech, well I think really I dont have to after all this is just a dream! 

Looking round for something to do I find a Tank standing unguarded and decided to take it for a spin but before I climb in I remember I was asked to do some tasks for Nothin7 (he is doing research for a project) so I walk away from the tank and I remember some of what he wanted.


He asked  us to try to first read and understand a sentence so I approach on of the hot dog stands which has some posters up on the windows. I read a poster in blue writing but I cant remember what it says. I fly up to another window which was to high up to see from the ground and it says "For free mail visit: www.freemail.co.uk" I think well that wasnt to hard.

He also asked to us too look at some art and report back. I look at the side of a white Lorrie which has a large poster on it. It is orange round the edge and fades to yellow in the center, in the center is a cartoon desert island with a few palm trees on it. It almost looks like a sunset picture. 

I look away and look back and now it changed!! its a ship sailing on a bright blue ocean and I look away again and when I look back its changed again!! (this was incredible! its the first time I have ever really noticed that) Now it is a painting of a Savannah area with a zebra who's body is far to long in the middle.

I want to look at the writing again and so I head back across to the hot dog vendor and I suddenly realise there is music playing but I wake up soon after.

*Fragment*

I have a massive argument with my family about the current bank crisis.

----------


## Burned up

> *DREAMS FOR 09 MARCH 2008*
> 
> well I had some strange and disturbing and frightening dreams last night, lesson learned peanut M&Ms and B6 dont mix well



Yes, stay off the peanuts  ::D: 





> *Rage Infection*
> 
> This dream scared the crap out of me, the start is a little strange but I will try to explain



(snipped but read)

Apparently the thing to do in those dreams is to turn and face the terror and find out what it wants rather than running away.  That said, I can't say I've ever managed to do that.  I like the lights - car lights, blue lines.  I don't like terror  ::shakehead:: 





> *
> Russians Invading Scotland*



All quiet just now  ::D: 





> *
> Nothin7's Research Questions*
> 
> (snipped)
> 
> Looking round for something to do I find a Tank standing unguarded and decided to take it for a spin but before I climb in I remember I was asked to do some tasks for Nothin7 (he is doing research for a project) so I walk away from the tank and I remember some of what he wanted.
> 
> (snipped again - excellent imagery!)
> 
> I look away and look back and now it changed!! its a ship sailing on a bright blue ocean and I look away again and when I look back its changed again!! (this was incredible! its the first time I have ever really noticed that) Now it is a painting of a Savannah area with a zebra who's body is far to long in the middle.



I love this dream.  I didn't give those questions another thought but it's provided you with excellent RC material!  The pictures were great especially the long zebra  :laugh: 





> [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]*Fragment*
> 
> I have a massive argument with my family about the current bank crisis.



They understand it????

----------


## mark

> Yes, stay off the peanuts



ha ha yeah the evil peanut should be avoided at all costs.





> (snipped but read)
> 
> Apparently the thing to do in those dreams is to turn and face the terror and find out what it wants rather than running away.  That said, I can't say I've ever managed to do that.  I like the lights - car lights, blue lines.  I don't like terror



its ok mate my dreams were long I wouldnt expect people to read them all  :smiley: 

yeah I would never do that unless I was lucid, I mean dam before I got lucid I thought the infected dude was gonna kill me (check out 28 weeks later I dont want no thumbs shoved into my eyes  ::shock:: )





> All quiet just now



ha yeah that was a random one, great dream geography...Russia and Scotland being joined together in a valley lol 





> I love this dream.  I didn't give those questions another thought but it's provided you with excellent RC material!  The pictures were great especially the long zebra



 ::lol::  yeah that Zebra was mad! it was stupidly long like when you see a sausage dog...you know they just look wrong ha I got a bit of a chuckle out of it lol 






> They understand it????



nope not at all, thats what annoyed me in the dream.  I was gonna go into detail but I could be bothered lol so I left it at argument lol

It annoyed me because they kept saying it was the banks fault which is only very partially true, but they were not having ay of it which annoyed me lol .

----------


## Sara

Wow, I thought my recall was good, but your dreams are even longer!  ::bowdown:: 






> well I had some strange and disturbing and frightening dreams last night, lesson learned peanut M&Ms and B6 dont mix well



Haha, only regular M&Ms last night  :wink2: 
I read chocolate contains a chemical that can also induce lucids, but I'm not sure about that.






> *Rage Infection*



That sounded really scary, mark!
All ingredients for a true nightmare... Are you sure this is because of the M&Ms???

Good thing you finally got lucid and ended the fear.





> *
> Russians Invading Scotland*



Haha, I imagined Bu would like this dream and see he already replied.
Great scene.
And funny how dream-geography is often a screwed up version of reality.






> *
> Strange Vampire*
> [COLOR=Black]



Yeah, vampires  :smiley: 
I just started reading in Necroscope again, after a few weeks break. I'm at a scary part now, where dragosani speaks with 'his father'





> *
> Nothin7's Research Questions*
> 
> He asked  us to try to first read and understand a sentence so I approach on of the hot dog stands which has some posters up on the windows. I read a poster in blue writing but I cant remember what it says. I fly up to another window which was to high up to see from the ground and it says "For free mail visit: www.freemail.co.uk" I think well that wasnt to hard.



Cool! You got to do some of the tasks already  :smiley: 
Nice job!





> He also asked to us too look at some art and report back. I look at the side of a white Lorrie which has a large poster on it. It is orange round the edge and fades to yellow in the center, in the center is a cartoon desert island with a few palm trees on it. It almost looks like a sunset picture. 
> 
> I look away and look back and now it changed!!



Wow, that's cool! Makes those tasks sound much more interesting  :smiley: 
I want to try them too!
Did you have problems focussing on the picture? I have the idea when I'm staring at something, I'm loosing the dream.





> I have a massive argument with my family about the current bank crisis.



Oh, remembers me, you quit your job there, right? 
Where are you going to work now?

----------


## Burned up

> I read chocolate contains a chemical that can also induce lucids, but I'm not sure about that.



Sounds like a good excuse.  Right, where's the chocolate...





> Haha, I imagined Bu would like this dream and see he already replied.
> Great scene.
> And funny how dream-geography is often a screwed up version of reality.



Yes and I've just remembered I had one like this not long ago.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations with all the recall, and lucids! pretty cool! That was cool the things your mom said to you. And the experience you had with the artwork was pretty cool. Usually when I look at pictures or paintings they become animated. and I can watch them like a TV screen. I had something like that happen during some HI I had the other night while trying to WILD. I'll post it in my journal.

I got that PM from nothing7 as well. I'm actually getting tired of having so many different tasks to perform. I'm just going to focus on having fun, and my own goals for a while. And the Lucid task of the month just for the wings. :wink2: 

I see that he got a lot of good replies already. Though if I think of it in a dream, I may try some of them, if it feels like something I want to do at the time.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats on the lucids, mark!  You were able to read something kind of complicated, that's cool.

I'd like to try that art task; especially after what happened to you and also Caradon saying it's usually animated.

I'd try the peanut M&M's and B6, except I hate peanut M&M's.  (Peanuts OK, M&M's OK, but mixed together--yukky.)  Hey you ought to make a thread in the "lucid aids" forum, see how many people try it.  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Abandoned cars line the highway and I am walking pressing on the bonnets of the cars to turn on the headlights as I pass (apparently this makes it safe.)



Cars have bonnets? I thought a bonnet was something a baby wears on its head... Silly English terms. Oh, and what's a lorrie?





> I am running as hard as I can I can feel my legs burning and the breath ripping through my lungs, it hurts im running so hard! The man with the gym bag has overtaken me and I realise that now I am the target, looking back I see the pale blood and sweat stained body of my peruser closing in on me! 
> 
> Utterly terrified now I start shouting then suddenly [COLOR=RoyalBlue]its just a dream!! I say and I stop running and for a moment everything is in slow motion and I see a strange vertical blue ling that runs back and forth across my vision and each time it passed over the peruser it highlights him in red (this lasts a matter of seconds before I wake)



That qualifies as a as a scary WTF moment, for sure!





> He asked  us to try to first read and understand a sentence so I approach on of the hot dog stands which has some posters up on the windows. I read a poster in blue writing but I cant remember what it says. I fly up to another window which was to high up to see from the ground and it says "For free mail visit: www.freemail.co.uk" I think well that wasnt to hard.
> 
> He also asked to us too look at some art and report back. I look at the side of a white Lorrie which has a large poster on it. It is orange round the edge and fades to yellow in the center, in the center is a cartoon desert island with a few palm trees on it. It almost looks like a sunset picture. 
> 
> I look away and look back and now it changed!! its a ship sailing on a bright blue ocean and I look away again and when I look back its changed again!! (this was incredible! its the first time I have ever really noticed that) Now it is a painting of a Savannah area with a zebra who's body is far to long in the middle.



Congrats on the lucid! I really need to remember to do those tasks for him as well. I thought the zebra being too long in the middle was very silly! It's cool how much images can change in a dream, huh?

Excellent job with the recall lately!

----------


## Pancaka

WHOA! Nice dreams man. I really like the rage one. The part with the blue light sounds like it would be fun to try out. 

*scarfs down more chocolate*

EDITx
After I made my reply I looked down at my pancake picture and instantly thought of chocolate chip pancakes  :drool: . I should do that sometime.

----------


## mark

> Wow, I thought my recall was good, but your dreams are even longer!



he he well I am off work for 2 weeks so I am sleeping alot more  :smiley: 





> Haha, only regular M&Ms last night 
> I read chocolate contains a chemical that can also induce lucids, but I'm not sure about that.



well I dont think I will be trying that again ha ha scared the crap out of me lol





> That sounded really scary, mark!
> All ingredients for a true nightmare... Are you sure this is because of the M&Ms???
> 
> Good thing you finally got lucid and ended the fear.



lol I dunno it may have been the chocolate or maybe it was just a bad night I dunno, yeah the lucidity was a relief but I was still scared when I woke up






> Haha, I imagined Bu would like this dream and see he already replied.
> Great scene.
> And funny how dream-geography is often a screwed up version of reality.



yeah lol cant get much more screwed up then Scotland and Russia being part of a valley lol





> Yeah, vampires 
> I just started reading in Necroscope again, after a few weeks break. I'm at a scary part now, where dragosani speaks with 'his father'



ah yes the old thing in the ground cool, such a great story. The books only get better and better







> Wow, that's cool! Makes those tasks sound much more interesting 
> I want to try them too!
> Did you have problems focussing on the picture? I have the idea when I'm staring at something, I'm loosing the dream.




nah no problems, the only real problems with lucids I have is that strange tired feeling I get





> Oh, remembers me, you quit your job there, right? 
> Where are you going to work now?



yep I finished on friday and I start my new job on the 25th at revenue and customs. Its a government place





> Congratulations with all the recall, and lucids! pretty cool! That was cool the things your mom said to you. And the experience you had with the artwork was pretty cool. Usually when I look at pictures or paintings they become animated. and I can watch them like a TV screen. I had something like that happen during some HI I had the other night while trying to WILD. I'll post it in my journal.
> 
> I got that PM from nothing7 as well. I'm actually getting tired of having so many different tasks to perform. I'm just going to focus on having fun, and my own goals for a while. And the Lucid task of the month just for the wings.
> 
> I see that he got a lot of good replies already. Though if I think of it in a dream, I may try some of them, if it feels like something I want to do at the time.



yeah I see what you mean by animated thats cool!

yeah I can see what you mean by all the tasks its sometimes hard just to enjoy the lucids  :smiley: 





> Congrats on the lucids, mark!  You were able to read something kind of complicated, that's cool.
> 
> I'd like to try that art task; especially after what happened to you and also Caradon saying it's usually animated.
> 
> I'd try the peanut M&M's and B6, except I hate peanut M&M's.  (Peanuts OK, M&M's OK, but mixed together--yukky.)  Hey you ought to make a thread in the "lucid aids" forum, see how many people try it.



yeah the art thing was strange I have never noticed that changing thing before so strange lol

ha ha I love the M&M thing ha ha I see your really not a fan lol





> Cars have bonnets? I thought a bonnet was something a baby wears on its head... Silly English terms. Oh, and what's a lorrie?



yeah a bonnet is the sheet of metal which covers the engine and a lorry is one of those large trucks. yeah us silly English with our English language eh  :wink2:  





> That qualifies as a as a scary WTF moment, for sure!
> 
> Congrats on the lucid! I really need to remember to do those tasks for him as well. I thought the zebra being too long in the middle was very silly! It's cool how much images can change in a dream, huh?
> 
> Excellent job with the recall lately!



thanks meggy  :smiley:  I appreciate the compliments and yeah that really was a scary moment lol





> WHOA! Nice dreams man. I really like the rage one. The part with the blue light sounds like it would be fun to try out. 
> 
> *scarfs down more chocolate*
> 
> EDITx
> After I made my reply I looked down at my pancake picture and instantly thought of chocolate chip pancakes . I should do that sometime.



mmmm chocolate chip pancakes mmm

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 10 MARCH 2008*

Well last night I was so tired I found it incredibly hard to take notes during the night so I restricted them to a couple of words and as such my recall is a little iffy

*Back To Uni*

I am at uni and I am standing in the mirror trying to do my hair, I am using wax but it looks like its gel and I dont like that wet look so I go to the bathroom and wash it off.

Coming back out I now notice there are 2 beautiful blond girls sitting in a chair, they have the most striking and beautiful blue eyes and I feel self conscious when they look at me like im not good enough.

I am walking with CT and I tell him that I think I instead of doing Geology I think I will study psychotherapy . I approach the gate of the uni and I am given a new pound coin which is about the size of a 5 pence piece

*Dealer*

I have been to a drug dealer and I am taking a friend some drugs for him to try. I ring on his door and go up the stairs, I give him the syringe and he injects the full amount of the green liquid and starts shaking really badly.

I start eating Noodles which are piled dup on the table in the living room.

*Dr Who - Fragment*

I am the doctors assistant and he is leaving I am really upset and tell him I will miss him. He goes and I feel disappointed until I find him again but he has changed and is a different person. I dont like the new one

*Phone Call With Moonbeam*

I am on the phone with Moonbeam, I am discussing all sorts of stuff which I cant remember now but I am having a good time until my mum comes along and starts shouting saying stuff like why cant I get real friends and not people on the other side of the world.

I feel annoyed and hurt.


*RC Update*

RCs have been going well today, I went to town and thought mostly about dreams so hopefully I will have some more lucids tonight!

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Dr Who - Fragment*
> 
> I am the doctors assistant and he is leaving I am really upset and tell him I will miss him. He goes and I feel disappointed until I find him again but he has changed and is a different person. I dont like the new one



Not that we are done with Heroes, we're going to start on the second season of Doctor Who.  That was cool that the old doctor was in Heroes for a little bit.  I hope the new one is good.





> *Phone Call With Moonbeam*
> 
> I am on the phone with Moonbeam, I am discussing all sorts of stuff which I cant remember now but I am having a good time until my mum comes along and starts shouting saying stuff like why cant I get real friends and not people on the other side of the world.



 ::banana::  Yay, I was just reading along and got a surprise!  Tell your dream-mom that I am a real friend!  ::hug:: 





> *RC Update*
> 
> RCs have been going well today, I went to town and thought mostly about dreams so hopefully I will have some more lucids tonight!



I hope so, and I hope I do too!

----------


## The Cusp

> *Dr Who - Fragment*
> I am the doctors assistant and he is leaving I am really upset and tell him I will miss him. He goes and I feel disappointed until I find him again but he has changed and is a different person. I dont like the new one



Sorry man, but you're no Rose Tyler.  Can't wait for the new season, just love the dreams I get from watching that.

----------


## Sara

> *Back To Uni*



Being at Uni is great, it doesn't surprise me you want to go back  :wink2: 





> Coming back out I now notice there are 2 beautiful blond girls sitting in a chair, they have the most striking and beautiful blue eyes and I feel self conscious when they look at me like im not good enough.



Uh oh, still not enough RCs lately on beautiful girls...





> I am walking with CT and I tell him that I think I instead of doing Geology I think I will study psychotherapy . I approach the gate of the uni and I am given a new pound coin which is about the size of a 5 pence piece



Haha, some more Bu influence?





> *Dealer*
> 
> I have been to a drug dealer and I am taking a friend some drugs for him to try. I ring on his door and go up the stairs, I give him the syringe and he injects the full amount of the green liquid and starts shaking really badly.
> 
> I start eating Noodles which are piled dup on the table in the living room.



 ::laughhard::  what did the noodles have to do with the drugs  ::?: 





> *Phone Call With Moonbeam*
> 
> I am on the phone with Moonbeam, I am discussing all sorts of stuff which I cant remember now but I am having a good time until my mum comes along and starts shouting saying stuff like why cant I get real friends and not people on the other side of the world.
> 
> I feel annoyed and hurt.



Ahhh, nice to hear you called MB last night (were you discussing the DV party?  :wink2:  )
Stupid dream-mum... she clearly doesn't know anything about internet  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

Sorry I won't be able to get on here tonight, I have head a stressful day and night but I will explain tomorrow

----------


## Caradon

I hope everything is alright! ::embarrassed::

----------


## Moonbeam

Me too!  ::embarrassed::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Dealer*
> 
> I have been to a drug dealer and I am taking a friend some drugs for him to try. I ring on his door and go up the stairs, I give him the syringe and he injects the full amount of the green liquid and starts shaking really badly.
> 
> I start eating Noodles which are piled dup on the table in the living room.



What kind of friend are you? Just sitting there while your friend is tweaking out from your bad drugs! Tisk tisk... 





> *Phone Call With Moonbeam*
> 
> I am on the phone with Moonbeam, I am discussing all sorts of stuff which I cant remember now but I am having a good time until my mum comes along and starts shouting saying stuff like why cant I get real friends and not people on the other side of the world.
> 
> I feel annoyed and hurt.



Moonbeam is lucky! I want a dream phone call!!  :tongue2: 





> Sorry I won't be able to get on here tonight, I have head a stressful day and night but I will explain tomorrow



 ::hug::  I agree with MB and Caradon... I hope all is well.

----------


## Pancaka

> Moonbeam is lucky! I want a dream phone call!!



lol. That reminds me of when some friends and I were talking and making jokes about how cool it would be to instant message each other in our dreams.

----------


## raklet

Hey mate!  How are you?  I see you had a stressful night.  Hope all is well.

----------


## mark

> Not that we are done with Heroes, we're going to start on the second season of Doctor Who.  That was cool that the old doctor was in Heroes for a little bit.  I hope the new one is good.



The new doctor is the best one, he is good I dont think you will be disappointed  :smiley:  ah you have some great episodes coming up 





> Yay, I was just reading along and got a surprise!  Tell your dream-mom that I am a real friend!



 ::D:  yeah i wish I could remember what we were talking about, it seemed like a nice conversation







> Sorry man, but you're no Rose Tyler.  Can't wait for the new season, just love the dreams I get from watching that.



he he I certainly am not rose tyler lol  ::lol:: 

yeah I cant wait for season 4 it will be great! did you see the christmas special?





> Being at Uni is great, it doesn't surprise me you want to go back



he he yeah I am jealous of you sara! I miss all the free time ha ha!





> Uh oh, still not enough RCs lately on beautiful girls...



yeah your telling me! I wish I had RC'd but still it was nice to see them and they really did have such nice eyes  ::dreaming:: 





> what did the noodles have to do with the drugs



I dont have a clue lol its totally random and they were looking tasty! ha ha





> Ahhh, nice to hear you called MB last night (were you discussing the DV party?  )
> Stupid dream-mum... she clearly doesn't know anything about internet



he he I seem to be making alot of phone calls to my DV friends lately, maybe I am working down a list or something





> What kind of friend are you? Just sitting there while your friend is tweaking out from your bad drugs! Tisk tisk...



he he I know im evil arnt I lol 





> Moonbeam is lucky! I want a dream phone call!!



I will see what I can do meggy  :smiley: 





> I agree with MB and Caradon... I hope all is well.







> I hope everything is alright!







> Me too!







> Hey mate!  How are you?  I see you had a stressful night.  Hope all is well.




thanks for the well wishes everyone!  :smiley: 

basically my brother went on a drinking binge and was causing loads of shit lol but other then that all was fine I was just tired  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 11 MARCH 2008*

Well I hardly slept and only recalled 1 dream
*
Fire/Time Travel*

I am friends with this family and I have gone to theirs for lunch, I feel uncomfortable because they are all really chavy and trampy. The all have dirty track suits on and scraggy hair and stuff.

We are all cramped into a small room eating when one of the little chavs sets fire to the place (my view switches to 3rd person) I ask someone what happened and I am shown a series of burnt and distorted bodies.

I am scarred when I ask what happened to me and I am shown myself burnt and the person I ask starts cutting into my body to show that the burns went all the way through to the bones.

The fire starter writes some sentence on a blue T Shirt and that somehow reverse time, this happens a few times until the chav family are rich (dont know how) and are living in a mansion, it turns out that the family are the Osbourne's 

*RC Update*

I was so tired I couldnt really focus much so not a great deal of RCs

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 12 MARCH 2008*

Well I have a bit better recall and I had a lucid, which I know was great and long but I forgot most of the details  :Sad: 
*
Stupid DJ Entry* 

well here is my first dream entry....make sense of this if you can ha ha

- Last dall nt watch icll anyway hmmm why?

WTF Right lol 


*Lucid Fragments*

- I walk up to a girl who is in a bath with her boyfriend I ask her to have sex with me but she seems unsure (I cant believe I got rejected by a DC lol) I pick her up and carry her to a bed and her boy friend follows. I try to preform oral sex on her but she just is not having any of it. 

She tells me that I have to preform on her boyfriend first! (now im really having a WTF moment) I tell her that just isnt going to happen, annoyed by this rebellious DC I leave her.

- Jumping from roof to roof I land on a corrugated iron roof and remember Caradons acrobatics I try a back flip off the roof but fall flat on my back which I find highly amusing.

-Flying around and trying to convince a family its a dream.

I know there is so much more to this dream but I just cant remember! its annoying cos I think there was some fun stuff in there but meh there you go eh

*Almost Caught In The Act*

Family are out at the pub? I have came in early to chill out for a bit, I am looking on youtube at a video of the lead singer from Nickleback and his wife. Its like a reality TV show.

Suddenly the scene shifts and they are having sex in a pool, I orgasm but just as I do I hear my mum coming up the stairs. I try in the few seconds I have to clear the evidence.

I close the youtube video and put the TV on I pull the keyboard table out and tuck myself under to hide my erection, I use tissue to err clean up and hide it under the keyboard. 

Mum comes in and asks what I am doing, I say I am watching Flash Gordon but it turns out to be Dr Who. The TV says "take him to the inquisitor!" (said in the screechy Dalek voice in the old shows) mum asks if I am hot clearly cos my face is so red!

*Awkward Experience At Family Party*

I am at a family party and I am standing across the street with my cousins and some friends. One of the girls there has taken a bit of a liking to me and she says she is cold so I unzip my coat and wrap it round her. 

Thats not good enough so she wraps her legs around me and I hold her up (still under my coat) I feel very close to her but I also feel embarrassed cos my family is here and they are all looking at me.

She goes to the bathroom and I go to speak with my family

*School*

I am at school sitting on a table with 2 girls and someone else, I like one of the girls but I feel really shy and I dont think anyone likes me so I leave and go to the toilet.

In the cubicle I can here 2 lads discussing the crap they are taking, I notice a small mirror on the wall in the cubicle and I see that I lok so very ugly! "wow arnt you looking good mark!" I say out loud. 

On my way out I see (dont know how I say through the cubicle walls) that the 2 lads discussing their crap have 2 girls sitting on their knee  hugging and kissing them. I think thats odd that they have people  all over them even when taking a shit and I dont have anyone, I leave the room lonely and down.

I am walking outside when 2 girls recognize me I sit down to talk with them, they say they are friends of k (D's sister) and they start discussing our schools and how mine was crap and could barely afford a calculator  ::lol:: 

*RC Update*

Today has been good for RC's I have done alot more today then I have in the last few days I hope for a lucid tonight so I can try the advanced task

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I will see what I can do meggy



 ::hug::  hehe!





> thanks for the well wishes everyone! 
> 
> basically my brother went on a drinking binge and was causing loads of shit lol but other then that all was fine I was just tired



I hope everything is better now  :smiley: 





> I am scarred when I ask what happened to me and I am shown myself burnt and the person I ask starts cutting into my body to show that the burns went all the way through to the bones.



Ewww that sounds very disgusting! 





> - Last dall nt watch icll anyway hmmm why?
> 
> WTF Right lol



RIIIIGHTTTTTTT -- Definitely a WTF moment!!!  ::lol:: 






> She tells me that I have to preform on her boyfriend first! (now im really having a WTF moment) I tell her that just isnt going to happen, annoyed by this rebellious DC I leave her.



Hahahaha! I love your DCs!!!!





> -Flying around and trying to convince a family its a dream.



Glad to see I'm not the only one who tries to convince DCs that it's a dream!





> Suddenly the scene shifts and they are having sex in a pool, I orgasm but just as I do I hear my mum coming up the stairs. I try in the few seconds I have to clear the evidence.
> 
> I close the youtube video and put the TV on I pull the keyboard table out and tuck myself under to hide my erection, I use tissue to err clean up and hide it under the keyboard. 
> 
> Mum comes in and asks what I am doing, I say I am watching Flash Gordon but it turns out to be Dr Who. The TV says "take him to the inquisitor!" (said in the screechy Dalek voice in the old shows) mum asks if I am hot clearly cos my face is so red!



How incredibly embarrassing!!! 





> On my way out I see (dont know how I say through the cubicle walls) that the 2 lads discussing their crap have 2 girls sitting on their knee  hugging and kissing them. I think thats odd that they have people  all over them even when taking a shit and I dont have anyone, I leave the room lonely and down.



You're a friend, and I love you, but I don't think I'd help you out in this situation... ever. ::lol::

----------


## mark

> I hope everything is better now




well there is some stuff still going on but meh its his own fault lol





> Ewww that sounds very disgusting!



indeed it was horrible to see myself looking that way





> RIIIIGHTTTTTTT -- Definitely a WTF moment!!!



yeah sometimes I am shocked by how stupid my notes are lol 





> Hahahaha! I love your DCs!!!!



lol I dont, that could have been a good dream but no she had to go making demands that I indulge in gay sex lol 





> Glad to see I'm not the only one who tries to convince DCs that it's a dream!



yeah I think everyone does it now and then, especially after having read all the stuff people have been saying about it lately 





> How incredibly embarrassing!!!



 :Oops:  ha your telling me! but thats not the worst of it lol but I will leave that out ha ha






> You're a friend, and I love you, but I don't think I'd help you out in this situation... ever.



 ::shock::  lol I dont even think I could do that with someone on my knee lol

it was more a case of they have girls falling all over them even when they are taking a shit but I never had any even in normal situations lol  just a general loneliness dream

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> ha your telling me! but thats not the worst of it lol but I will leave that out ha ha



PLEASE INCLUDE THE REST IN YOUR NEXT PM!!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> She tells me that I have to preform on her boyfriend first! (now im really having a WTF moment) I tell her that just isnt going to happen, annoyed by this rebellious DC I leave her.



I guess everyone has their limits! (I wouldn't have done it either)





> I use tissue to err clean up and hide it under the keyboard.



Mum: Hey Mark, what's that on your keyboard?

Mark: Errrr, I sneezed really hard and must have missed some.  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> The fire starter writes some sentence on a blue T Shirt and that somehow reverse time, this happens a few times until the chav family are rich (dont know how) and are living in a mansion, it turns out that the family are the Osbourne's



 ::lol::  That explains it. (Hey, can English people understand a word Ozzie says, or is it just hard for us?  ::lol:: )





> well here is my first dream entry....make sense of this if you can ha ha
> 
> - Last dall nt watch icll anyway hmmm why?
> 
> WTF Right lol





 ::hrm:: No I don't think so!





> She tells me that I have to preform on her boyfriend first! (now im really having a WTF moment) I tell her that just isnt going to happen, annoyed by this rebellious DC I leave her.





 ::furious::  I hate when they won't cooperate.





> On my way out I see (dont know how I say through the cubicle walls) that the 2 lads discussing their crap have 2 girls sitting on their knee hugging and kissing them.



 :laugh: Mark your dreams were so funny today!  Congrats on the lucid anyway!





> *RC Update*
> 
> Today has been good for RC's I have done alot more today then I have in the last few days I hope for a lucid tonight so I can try the advanced task



I need to do more RC's too.  ::?:

----------


## Sara

> - Last dall nt watch icll anyway hmmm why?
> 
> WTF Right lol




Haha, another Bu fragment  :wink2:  Looks a bit Welsh to me  :tongue2: 
 

*




			
				Lucid Fragments
			
		


*



> - I walk up to a girl who is in a bath with her boyfriend I ask her to have sex with me but she seems unsure (I cant believe I got rejected by a DC lol)




 :Pissed: How could she reject you!





> She tells me that I have to preform on her boyfriend first! (now im really having a WTF moment) I tell her that just isnt going to happen, annoyed by this rebellious DC I leave her.



OMG, this is getting worse... 





> - Jumping from roof to roof I land on a corrugated iron roof and remember Caradons acrobatics I try a back flip off the roof but fall flat on my back which I find highly amusing.



Ohh, I so much want to do that as well! But I'm still afraid of heights  :Sad: 





> I know there is so much more to this dream but I just cant remember! its annoying cos I think there was some fun stuff in there but meh there you go eh




Very annoying indeed! But: at least you had a lucid! AND you remembered quite some cool things!
 
*




			
				Almost Caught In The Act
			
		


*Whahaha, you're sure this was a dream? (some PDP maybe  :laugh: )

Man, those dreams were very entertaining,





> Mum comes in and asks what I am doing, I say I am watching Flash Gordon but it turns out to be Dr Who. The TV says "take him to the inquisitor!" (said in the screechy Dalek voice in the old shows) mum asks if I am hot clearly cos my face is so red!



Hehe, I bet she was suspecting something  :wink2: 
Next time: lock your door  :wink2: 

*




			
				Awkward Experience At Family Party
			
		


*



> I am at a family party and I am standing across the street with my cousins and some friends. One of the girls there has taken a bit of a liking to me and she says she is cold so I unzip my coat and wrap it round her.



Ahhh, that's soo sweet  ::content:: 





> In the cubicle I can here 2 lads discussing the crap they are taking, I notice a small mirror on the wall in the cubicle and I see that I lok so very ugly! "wow arnt you looking good mark!" I say out loud.



Ah, dream mirrors... not very trustworthy...





> On my way out I see (dont know how I say through the cubicle walls) that the 2 lads discussing their crap have 2 girls sitting on their knee  hugging and kissing them. I think thats odd that they have people  all over them even when taking a shit and I dont have anyone, I leave the room lonely and down.



So what was the odd part? Those girls sitting on their laps, or you not having a girl on your lap?
*

*



> Today has been good for RC's I have done alot more today then I have in the last few days I hope for a lucid tonight so I can try the advanced task



Well done! And thanks for the RC motivation, I finally got a long lucid this morning  ::D:

----------


## mark

> I guess everyone has their limits! (I wouldn't have done it either)



yeah I was just totally shocked, its not normal for my DCs to rebel like that lol





> Mum: Hey Mark, what's that on your keyboard?
> 
> Mark: Errrr, I sneezed really hard and must have missed some.



 ::shock::  ha ha yeah that was so embarrassing ha ha





> That explains it. (Hey, can English people understand a word Ozzie says, or is it just hard for us? )



ha ha nope moonbeam people from Birmingham are always hard to understand lol   ::lol:: 






> No I don't think so!



ha my reaction exactly lol 





> Mark your dreams were so funny today!  Congrats on the lucid anyway!



 ::D:  thanks moonbeam! yeah they were some insane dreams lol  and even though I couldnt remember most of it, it was still nice as always  :smiley: 







> Haha, another Bu fragment  Looks a bit Welsh to me



Welsh? hmmm maybe  :Sad:  lol





> How could she reject you!
> 
> OMG, this is getting worse...




ha I know whats with this  DC! made me laugh though because I was used to having such power over them lol
 





> Ohh, I so much want to do that as well! But I'm still afraid of heights





its all right sara , when you fall it doesnt hurt at all  ::hug:: 






> Whahaha, you're sure this was a dream? (some PDP maybe )
> 
> Man, those dreams were very entertaining,
> 
> Hehe, I bet she was suspecting something 
> Next time: lock your door




ha ha well that wasnt PDP but I have had a fair few close calls in the past ha ha  :Oops: 

I am glad you appreciated the dreams sara  :smiley: 







> Ah, dream mirrors... not very trustworthy...



well me and mirrors dont mix well! they show me how I view myself and I dont like it  :Sad: 






> So what was the odd part? Those girls sitting on their laps, or you not having a girl on your lap?



no it was the fact that they had people all over them even when they were taking a crap but I had no one, it was one of those silly lonely dreams







> Well done! And thanks for the RC motivation, I finally got a long lucid this morning



 ::D:  I am glad my RC updates are having an effect on people  :smiley:  makes me happy

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 13 MARCH 2008*

confusing dreams last night they were hard to piece together, so sorry if they are a little confusing lol 

Also attempted a WILD for the first time in a while, the progress was good and fast but I was disturbed by the postman
*
Fragment*

There are 2 opposing sides building bases I go on a mission to destroy the enemy base.

something about wooden buildings and a store house

*Survival Lessons*

I am in Africa getting taught survival skills from a African tribal leader. We are sitting by the side of a river and it starts to rain (ha there you go sara I wounder if I am gonna be plagued by torrential downpours) I say to the guide "should we not move away from the river, I mean with the rain will the river not flood?"

he nods and I scoop up the fire which is some strange black sand and we move to the inside of a cave. We are now in a city in France and are trying to organize a street party, I am handing out flyers and I give some to a police man not realizing that what I am doing is illegal 
*
A Confusing Day*

I have gone to work but I have forgotten my Tie which some little kid starts poking fun at me for (dam I hate kids I think) I am late because I am looking for another department to hand some important forms to.

Its 10.00 am by the time I get to my building and I swipe in to open the doors, I join a group who are going to help starving orphans in Africa but the woman who signs me up for the program tells me "your a cheeky bastard!" I walk away confused.

In the office I dont know which desk is mine and someone has to show me were I sit, once seated I start watching a romance film on my PC until I look at my watch and realise its now 3.30 pm and I have done nothing! I panic and try to do some work but there is food all over my desk and it stops me working.

I am now standing across the road from my house going home from work, I stay with 2 girls until their taxi comes and I set off down the street to the metro station until I stop and realize that I am already home. I think that today has been really really confusing

*WILD Attempt*

I was in the mood for trying to wild and was so close to.

A scene had formed of some people arguing about something political and the picture was just starting to form up and become a dream when the door bell went and I was woken up  :Sad: 


*RC Update*

I have done a few but there is not much in the way of common dream signs going on at the minute. My family are all out and as far as girls go I have really seen many in the last few days (I am between jobs so there are not to many)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your recall has been really good lately! Your dreams seemed not right to me last night, though. None of them were about you having sex with a girl  :tongue2: 

Too bad about the postman waking you up from your WILD attempt. Here in America, they just put it in your mailbox and leave you alone  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

Africa to France.  Wow, that was a jump.  Was the chief there also trying to hand out flyers?  Wouldn't he have been confused by modern society?

You are between jobs?  Last I read you were working.  What happened there?  What do you do (or like to do) anyway?

----------


## mark

> Your recall has been really good lately! Your dreams seemed not right to me last night, though. None of them were about you having sex with a girl 
> 
> Too bad about the postman waking you up from your WILD attempt. Here in America, they just put it in your mailbox and leave you alone



 :smiley:  thanks meggy and yeah they were strange and I was as surprised as you that there was no sex ha ha

yeah usually they do just post it through the letter box but the parcels I ordered were to big to fit in, it was annoying because rather then giving me both pieces of mail at the same time he gave me one then went away for a bit then returned to give me another lol 





> Africa to France.  Wow, that was a jump.  Was the chief there also trying to hand out flyers?  Wouldn't he have been confused by modern society?



lol yeah its quite a jump but you know dreams are they can sometimes be silly lol. Yeah he was helping me give out flyers lol strange eh?





> You are between jobs?  Last I read you were working.  What happened there?  What do you do (or like to do) anyway?




Yep I am between jobs, I start my new one on the 25th so I left my old one so I could have a few weeks off  :smiley:   I would never have left my job without having somewhere else to go to.

As for why I left well it was simply boring, I like to be challenged by my work and at my old job I could do it with my eyes closed. As for what I used to do, I worked on a financial control team at a bank. Its not as important as it sounds ha ha

As for what I will be doing...im just going to work with the benefits office, its just temporary until I can find something better or at least until I have decided on if I am going to go back to uni or traveling which is what I have been planning.

----------


## NeAvO

Great dreams mark! Yeah as meggy said, why the lack of sex in your dreams? You ill or something?  :tongue2: 

Shame about the WILD technique too, I once started to have a DILD but my little brother banged on my bedroom door...damn disturbances  :tongue2:

----------


## Pancaka

> Shame about the WILD technique too, I once started to have a DILD but my little brother banged on my bedroom door...damn disturbances



Yeah. A couple of nights ago I was trying to take a nap and was worried that my brother would come into our room and wake me up when he got back to show me what he bought. I ended up not sleeping anyways though  ::embarrassed:: . And when I went to sleep later that night, I had no recall  ::damnit:: .

----------


## mark

> Great dreams mark! Yeah as meggy said, why the lack of sex in your dreams? You ill or something? 
> 
> Shame about the WILD technique too, I once started to have a DILD but my little brother banged on my bedroom door...damn disturbances



he he I dunno mate its not normal is it? lol plus I had this disturbing dream last night  ::?:  ...bring back the sex is what I say ha ha

yeah it was quite annoying with the WILD





> Yeah. A couple of nights ago I was trying to take a nap and was worried that my brother would come into our room and wake me up when he got back to show me what he bought. I ended up not sleeping anyways though . And when I went to sleep later that night, I had no recall .



ha ha I hate stuff like that! Family always seem to be disturbing our lucid attempts ha ha

----------


## raklet

> ha ha I hate stuff like that! Family always seem to be disturbing our lucid attempts ha ha



Yep - crying kids.  That and barking dogs and the furnace.  I have a 30 year old furnace that make more noise than other I have heard.  Impossible to WILD at night when the furnace runs. It makes to much noise.  Sometimes I sneak out and turn it off, but then it gets cold in the house and I get in trouble.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 14 MARCH 2008*

Man I had the worst sleep ever last night, I had a dream and then I woke up to record it and after that my mind just started racing and I couldnt get back to sleep so from 4.30 until 7.00 I just watched youtube videos on my phone  :Mad: 

*Wamphyri!*

I am Wamphyri! I am in some sort of yard being used as a storage space, I am high up on top of some large containers and I am watching a man killing my thralls!

I jump from my hiding place to do battle with the intruder but as I get close he throws a grenade or something which nearly blows the hell out of me! I decide that he is to strong so before the smoke disappears I hide until he believes I am dead.


*Gold/Awkward Flirting with A*

Me and shaun have gone to help my cousin with his new job, we enter a storage room and are stunned by what we see! There are 2 huge creates filled with gold bars! I pick one of them up and its so heavy.

I explain to shaun that his business works like this, he takes the gold fro the supplier and finds a buyer he gets paid for keeping the gold and gets a certain percent from the sale. Apparently in the dream its a really good deal.

I have finished moving the gold and I head up some stairs to what looks like a college cafeteria, I  purchase a chicken wrap and head up some more stairs until I find a quite out of the way area to sit and eat. 

I begin eating when I see A come into the room looking just as beautiful as ever "A come over sit with me if you like" and she comes over and sits down smiling in that oh so beautiful way. We generally have a laugh and are flirting a little until my mum calls to say she is waiting outside to  give me a lift home.

"well its been really nice to see you again A, maybe I will see you around sometime?" and I get up to leave "mark it has been really nice" she says as she hugs me and I hug her back and its so exciting I feel my heart pounding as she steps away and tails her hand down my arm almost holding hands with me. 

"its a shame we never met like this before A, oh and I hope you have a nice weekend (apparently thats what we were talking about before I am not sure)" and I turn to leave "oh and mark I will be on the number 196 bus at 1.30 tomorrow you know just in case we bump into each other" she says smiling.

I make some kind of joke in which I ask if she wants me to meet her and she says yes and I am so tempted to just kiss A here and now and let my mum wait downstairs but I leave and on my way out she says "make sure you text me what you have always wanted to tell me" and she gets red in the face and I smile and leave.


*WILD Attempt*

Well I tried another wild last night but I am sure I got a text message an dI heard my phone vibrate which shocked me! turns out it must have been some kind of HI. So another failed wild  :Sad: 

*I Dont Want To Die!*

I am with my Alan my cousin and Shaun and some of their friends we are sitting by a large multi story building at a picnic table. Suddenly some freaky mutated man who is really tall with hands like claws comes up and rips the throat off one of shauns friends.

We flee into the building and try to plan a escape, we are safe in the building because the man is to big to get in. I am saying stuff like "if we die we die its just meant to be" and generally trying to act like I am not bothered.

Somehow the others have died and its my turn next, I run up some stairs and into a room with shaun and alan there. I bar the door and I am totally panicked! I say to them why cant we just take the helicopter from the roof to escape but suddenly the man who has now transformed into a huge T Rex comes crashing through the wall of the building mouth agape coming towards me in slow motion.

I collapse to my knees crying my eyes out knowing its my time and I am saying over and over "I dont want to die"
*
RC Update*

Dam I have been bad with RCs today I think I have done 1 lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> I am saying stuff like "if we die we die its just meant to be" and generally trying to act like I am not bothered.
> 
> I collapse to my knees crying my eyes out knowing its my time and I am saying over and over "I dont want to die"



 
Nice try.  ::lol:: 

Well I didn't sleep good either; maybe tonight we will get lucid from rebound.  :boogie:

----------


## mark

> Nice try. 
> 
> Well I didn't sleep good either; maybe tonight we will get lucid from rebound.




ha ha yeah so much for me being brave eh?  ::lol:: 

yeah finger crossed for some good lucids tonight MB  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> Man I had the worst sleep ever last night



I didn't get too good of sleep either  ::embarrassed:: .





> *Gold/Awkward Flirting with A*



 I hate currency in dreams. It distracts me, because I think "O yay! Money!," when I should be pinching my nose.

AWWWW. How cute. Hehe. I envy you. Audrey Hepburn hasn't just stopped by like that.  ::furious:: . Oh well...keep up with the nice dreams and try to get some sleep.






> I collapse to my knees crying my eyes out knowing its my time and I am saying over and over "I dont want to die"



 LOL! Sorry, but I find it funny. If only you got lucid and kicked its ass!  ::bslap:: 





> Nice try. 
> 
> Well I didn't sleep good either; maybe tonight we will get lucid from rebound.



 JEEZ! Who else didn't sleep well?

----------


## mark

> I didn't get too good of sleep either .
> 
>  JEEZ! Who else didn't sleep well?



 :Sad:  yeah it looks like it was a bad night all round





> I hate currency in dreams. It distracts me, because I think "O yay! Money!," when I should be pinching my nose.



he he true true lol I should have noticed a huge pile of gold wasnt really gonna exist ha ha





> AWWWW. How cute. Hehe. I envy you. Audrey Hepburn hasn't just stopped by like that. . Oh well...keep up with the nice dreams and try to get some sleep.



ah man this girl is stunning! I wish she was in my dreams all the time ha ha





> LOL! Sorry, but I find it funny. If only you got lucid and kicked its ass!



ha ha its pathetic isnt it lol I was so ashamed of that part of the dream ha ha still it is kind of funny ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> I begin eating when I see A come into the room looking just as beautiful as ever "A come over sit with me if you like" and she comes over and sits down smiling in that oh so beautiful way. We generally have a laugh and are flirting a little until my mum calls to say she is waiting outside to  give me a lift home.



I'm so glad how that dream turned out with A.  That is really sweet that she didn't reject you.  Probably a good indication you are feeling better about yourself.  But that mum of yours.... She is always interrupting you (the keyboard  ::D: , A....)  grrrrr






> "if we die we die its just meant to be" and generally trying to act like I am not bothered....I bar the door and I am totally panicked!....I collapse to my knees crying my eyes out knowing its my time and I am saying over and over "I dont want to die"



 ::rolllaugh::   That is too funny.  You talk tough until it is time to face the music and then you turn into a big crybaby.  ::chuckle::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Wamphyri!*



What is a Wamphyri?? Lol. 





> "well its been really nice to see you again A, maybe I will see you around sometime?" and I get up to leave "mark it has been really nice" she says as she hugs me and I hug her back and its so exciting I feel my heart pounding as she steps away and tails her hand down my arm almost holding hands with me. 
> 
> "its a shame we never met like this before A, oh and I hope you have a nice weekend (apparently thats what we were talking about before I am not sure)" and I turn to leave "oh and mark I will be on the number 196 bus at 1.30 tomorrow you know just in case we bump into each other" she says smiling.
> 
> I make some kind of joke in which I ask if she wants me to meet her and she says yes and I am so tempted to just kiss A here and now and let my mum wait downstairs but I leave and on my way out she says "make sure you text me what you have always wanted to tell me" and she gets red in the face and I smile and leave.



That's so cute! Sounds like it was a real nice dream! 





> I collapse to my knees crying my eyes out knowing its my time and I am saying over and over "I dont want to die"



Too bad this had to follow the previous dream!  :Sad:   ::hug::  glad it was just a dream though!!

----------


## mark

> I'm so glad how that dream turned out with A.  That is really sweet that she didn't reject you.  Probably a good indication you are feeling better about yourself.  But that mum of yours.... She is always interrupting you (the keyboard , A....)  grrrrr



I hope that is the case mate...lol it makes a change not to be rejected ha ha. Yeah I know lol whats with my dream mum  ::roll:: 





> That is too funny.  You talk tough until it is time to face the music and then you turn into a big crybaby.



ha it was really scary man I was gonna get chomped on by a giant T-Rex/man lol

I am not usually a cry baby by the way ha ha yeah I admit sometimes I am scared of some of the stuff I do but it usually does not stop me ha just in that dream it did 





> What is a Wamphyri?? Lol.



oh right sorry well I am reading a series of books called Necroscope. The Wamphyri are the highest evolutionary form of vampires





> That's so cute! Sounds like it was a real nice dream!



yeah it was a nice dream I always like dreams when she is in them lol





> Too bad this had to follow the previous dream!   glad it was just a dream though!!



he he thanks meggy I think your the only one who hasnt poked fun at me for that ha ha  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> oh right sorry well I am reading a series of books called Necroscope. The Wamphyri are the highest evolutionary form of vampires



Another convert, maybe?  Tom doesn't like it when I pronounce it "Wampfeery" but that's what it looks like to me.

----------


## mark

> Another convert, maybe?  Tom doesn't like it when I pronounce it "Wampfeery" but that's what it looks like to me.



lol thats how I pronounce it, is that not right? thats how it looks to me ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 15 MARCH 2008*

recall was not great but meh it doesnt matter though. Strange Strange dream as well 

*Strange Game Show*

I have just finished using the toilet and exiting the cubicle I do my hair in the mirror which surprisingly for a dream looks good. I am aware of some kind of game show happening and when I step out of the bathroom I walk onto a stage.

Apparently I am the lucky contestant in this game and I am taken off the stage and through a door. The game show is to find a husband for some blond girl.

next thing I know I am being lead to a underwater cave to meet my knew wife (apparently I am a fish now) so I meet her and we embark on an elaborate and stupid looking mating dance and she starts laying eggs together with larger gold coloured LCD TVs.

*I Have Cracked Up*

It is my birthday and I get up to shaun demanding that I clean the fish tank which I do grudgingly I get a present of a used video tape of some TV program.

I freak out and start ripping out the tape running round shouting with it held above my head like some kind of mentalist  ::?: 

*Drunk - Fragment*

Im at a new years party with my family and CT from school, I am totally drunk and I just want to go home to sleep but they wont let me. I stand up to go to a pub only to fall flat on my face

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> next thing I know I am being lead to a underwater cave to meet my knew wife (apparently I am a fish now) so I meet her and we embark on an elaborate and stupid looking mating dance and she starts laying eggs together with larger gold coloured LCD TVs.



Hahaha that's great! You turned into a fish in your dream! At least you had dreams last night!

I had to get up at 5am to start getting ready to leave for the airport. But because of my coughing I only ended up getting like an hour and a half of sleep, and it wasn't consistant sleep either! I've already been on two planes, and I'm waiting another hour to get on my final plane! My bum hurts from sitting in the uncomfortable seats so much!  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> next thing I know I am being lead to a underwater cave to meet my knew wife (apparently I am a fish now) so I meet her and we embark on an elaborate and stupid looking mating dance and she starts laying eggs together with larger gold coloured LCD TVs.



Totally surreal!   :boogie:  
As a matter of interest what sort of fish were you?





> *Drunk - Fragment*
> 
> Im at a new years party with my family and CT from school, I am totally drunk and I just want to go home to sleep but they wont let me. I stand up to go to a pub only to fall flat on my face



Drunk in a dream!  If someone would have asked "can we be drunk in a dream" I would have replied "No".  But yet again Mark you bring new experiences to our collective body of dream knowledge.   ::bowdown::

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=mark;734510]*Strange Game Show*

 ::wtf::  That's not just a strange game show, that's a whole strange dream.  ::lol:: 





> *I Have Cracked Up*





That one's pretty strange too.  ::lol:: 





> I had to get up at 5am to start getting ready to leave for the airport. But because of my coughing I only ended up getting like an hour and a half of sleep, and it wasn't consistant sleep either! I've already been on two planes, and I'm waiting another hour to get on my final plane! My bum hurts from sitting in the uncomfortable seats so much!



I absolutely hate travelling, especially planes.  I always catch something.  I'm just getting over the cold from the last trip.





> Drunk in a dream! If someone would have asked "can we be drunk in a dream" I would have replied "No". But yet again Mark you bring new experiences to our collective body of dream knowledge.



Leave it to Mark!  ::D:  (I've been buzzed, but never falling down drunk!)

----------


## mark

> Hahaha that's great! You turned into a fish in your dream! At least you had dreams last night!
> 
> I had to get up at 5am to start getting ready to leave for the airport. But because of my coughing I only ended up getting like an hour and a half of sleep, and it wasn't consistant sleep either! I've already been on two planes, and I'm waiting another hour to get on my final plane! My bum hurts from sitting in the uncomfortable seats so much!



 ::shock::  thats a lot of planes! lol shame your ill to nothing like that combo to destroy all dreams 




> Totally surreal!   
> As a matter of interest what sort of fish were you?



I dont know it was like I was some kind of half breed all I could see was my "wife" but it still had hair and stuff really strange





> Drunk in a dream!  If someone would have asked "can we be drunk in a dream" I would have replied "No".  But yet again Mark you bring new experiences to our collective body of dream knowledge.



 ::lol::  woohooo! get in! breaking boundaries everywhere lol I love it  ::lol:: 

I didnt like it to real ha ha spinning room and everything  ::lol:: 





> *Strange Game Show*
> 
>  That's not just a strange game show, that's a whole strange dream. 
> 
> 
> That one's pretty strange too.



  absolutely insane night ha ha hope its not representative of my normnal state of mind...maybe I have cracked lol  :wink2: 





> I absolutely hate travelling, especially planes.  I always catch something.  I'm just getting over the cold from the last trip.



he he I dont much mind it to be honest





> Leave it to Mark!  (I've been buzzed, but never falling down drunk!)



he he yeah I was insanely drunk, I am a light weight drinker in real life so its not surprising I was falling all over lol

----------


## raklet

The game show dream must have been PDP from all of the game show video postings in Caradon's journal.

----------


## drmrgrl

lol, mark i read through a few pages of your dream journal. i must say your dreams are very... interesting! i love your dream about turning into fish, thats cool! i agree, what kind o fish were you?

lol i'll keep updated with reading your DJ!

thanks for your replies too  ::D:

----------


## mark

> The game show dream must have been PDP from all of the game show video postings in Caradon's journal.



ha well spotted there mate! I never noticed that  :smiley: 





> lol, mark i read through a few pages of your dream journal. i must say your dreams are very... interesting! i love your dream about turning into fish, thats cool! i agree, what kind o fish were you?
> 
> lol i'll keep updated with reading your DJ!
> 
> thanks for your replies too



hey there  :smiley:  welcome to my DJ

lol yeah my dreams can be ...er I dunno.. strange lol  :Oops:  

I dont have a clue what fish it was, some kind of half human half fish thing it was very strange

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::rolllaugh::  Omg, every one of those March 15th dreams are hilarious. What with turning into a fish in the middle of a game show and falling on your face drunkenly... brilliant.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 16 March 2008*

Good recall last night, some strange dreams that were hard to put together

*Strange Training At Work*

I have started back at a old job I had about 3 years ago, I have gone onto a different team. Everyone does a series of reality checks things like counting how many fingers we have and even plugging our noses and trying to breath (for some stupid reason I didnt get lucid  ::roll:: )

My manager says she has a new challenge for me and I am going to work on the factory floor, everyone wishes me look and I get worried because everyone seems concerned for me. I head down stairs and I meet up with mes tarrant who is going to show me how to use the remote control fork lift to move some boxes.

Mes starts up the fork lift and literally rams into people and smashes them about, there is something amusing about this though and no one seems seriously hurt. I give Mes a somewhat afraid smile when she smashes into another person sending him crashing through the boxes.

Leaving the factory I go upstairs to receive training from some old man who gives me some old mans flat cap which I put on and go back down stairs, on the way I get laughed at from girls walking by me.

Outside there is some kind of commotion and looking out I see loads of tiger and cheetahs and stuff walking around. For some reason my flat cap has now been placed on my crotch which we al find highly amusing.

*Hiding Out At Moonbeams*

I am hiding out with my brother at moonbeams house, we are on the run from my dad who is some insane killer. Moonbeam comes out the bath (which is tilted at 45 degrees ha ha straight from your dream the other night)  and is confronted by my dad!

I run to see whats happening just in time to see that Tom is struggling with my dad but dad is trying to push a sharp looking key into the side of toms head. I run to help and in the end kill my dad. 

Dad tells me before he dies that its to late for Tom because he has already shattered his skull I turn to see that in fact this is true because moonbeam is crying holding Tom who has now died. 

I try to comfort her but she hates me because after all this is my fault for coming here.

*Fragment*

I am at a train station with CT and his friend we are going to meet stephen hawkin to discuss astronomy 
*
Nothing7's Lucid Tasks and Bathroom*

I dont know what happened before this

I am going into my primary school except now its a university full of students, I do a nose pinch RC but I am not sure if I can breath or not but I leap into the air and fly into the building. I take a red pen and draw a cube on the wall (part of nothing 7s request) which I find difficult only because I struggle to put the lines in the correct place.

I listen out for some music which I dont hear, I try to speak a sentence which I dont know but I cant do any of those things so I give up and look for something else to do.

I am walking along the corridor when I realize that no one is paying attention to me and just walking into me a lot which gives me an idea. "Make me invisible" I shout and to test it I step into the womans bathroom and the ladies putting on make up dont see me at all.

I look round and notice a woman peeing through her panties which I think is disgusting. 
 *
The Beech*

I am on a beech with my family, it seems to be a dreary and down trodden place but it is still full of people. I start swimming through the air going back and forth like I am doing lengths at a swimming pool. Kevin tries to join in but he cant keep up.

A life guard points to a shoal of frightened bait fish close to the shore and asks me if I know what that means. I tell him it means there is a shark or something trying to eat them and the life guard disappears into the water and returns with a huge scary looking fish which is a cross between a ray and a shark.

*RC Update*

It is so hard to do RCs when I am not working for some reason, I am really struggling with them

----------


## mark

> Omg, every one of those March 15th dreams are hilarious. What with turning into a fish in the middle of a game show and falling on your face drunkenly... brilliant.



 ::D:  he he thanks mes  :smiley: 

yeah it was a insane night the dream was totally random especially the fish one  ::shock:: 

I was surprised by how realistic the drunk one was ha

----------


## Caradon

Wow, crazy dream about Moonbeam and Tom!

That Lucid was pretty funny though. ::lol::  Congratulations on that.

----------


## mark

> Wow, crazy dream about Moonbeam and Tom!
> 
> That Lucid was pretty funny though. Congratulations on that.



ha your telling me  ::?:  some of my dreams have been messed up lately...hope moonbeam is not bothered by it  ::?:

----------


## Sara

OMG, lots of crazyness going on in here  ::D: 
LOL @ the weird gameshow, that's even freakier than the Japanese can ever imagine  :wink2:  And the drunk part felt real? You're sure you didn't drink before sleeping?  :Cheeky: 

Hehe, another person dreaming of Tom, only this time it didn't end well for him  :Sad: 

Ahhh, you missed the RCs in your dream as well! How annoying is that!!!

Congrats on the lucid, good thing you could try Nothin7's tasks. I haven't remembered them in a dream yet  :Sad:  I seem to be too preoccupied with getting outside the house.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have started back at a old job I had about 3 years ago, I have gone onto a different team. Everyone does a series of reality checks things like counting how many fingers we have and even plugging our noses and trying to breath (for some stupid reason I didnt get lucid )



But you got lucid later in the night!  You were getting ready.





> I am hiding out with my brother at moonbeams house, we are on the run from my dad who is some insane killer. Moonbeam comes out the bath (which is tilted at 45 degrees ha ha straight from your dream the other night) and is confronted by my dad!



I think this is the most disturbing part of this dream!  ::lol:: 





> I run to see whats happening just in time to see that Tom is struggling with my dad but dad is trying to push a sharp looking key into the side of toms head. I run to help and in the end kill my dad.



 ::shock::  





> Dad tells me before he dies that its to late for Tom because he has already shattered his skull I turn to see that in fact this is true because moonbeam is crying holding Tom who has now died.



Mark I don't know how to say this, I shouldn't be...but I am  :laugh: !!!





> I try to comfort her but she hates me because after all this is my fault for coming here.



No, I would never think that!  It obviously wasn't your fault!  ::lol:: 





> I am walking along the corridor when I realize that no one is paying attention to me and just walking into me a lot which gives me an idea. "Make me invisible" I shout and to test it I step into the womans bathroom and the ladies putting on make up dont see me at all.





Wow, good job!  I never thought of turning invisible! 





> 







> It is so hard to do RCs when I am not working for some reason, I am really struggling with them



Well once you get back on a schedule, you'll get back in the habit again.

----------


## mark

> OMG, lots of crazyness going on in here 
> LOL @ the weird gameshow, that's even freakier than the Japanese can ever imagine  And the drunk part felt real? You're sure you didn't drink before sleeping?



he he I love japanese game shows lol and yeah that really was a strange dream  :smiley:  





> Hehe, another person dreaming of Tom, only this time it didn't end well for him



yeah that was a really messed up dream I dunno what the hell is wrong with my mind sometimes  ::?: 





> Ahhh, you missed the RCs in your dream as well! How annoying is that!!!
> 
> Congrats on the lucid, good thing you could try Nothin7's tasks. I haven't remembered them in a dream yet  I seem to be too preoccupied with getting outside the house.



yeah missing those RCs made me angry when I woke up lol 

I was talking to nothing7 it appears not many people are doing his tasks which I felt a bit sorry for so I may try to do as many as possible.







> But you got lucid later in the night!  You were getting ready.



 ::D:  he he still I cant help thinking that could have been 2 in one night lol





> I think this is the most disturbing part of this dream!



lol I couldnt believe it with the tilted bath though! it seems I thief things from peoples dreams all the time ha ha






> 



 ::?:  sorry I cant explain this dream dunno what to say  :Oops: 





> Mark I don't know how to say this, I shouldn't be...but I am !!!



 ::D:  so random I would want to know were that came from. I am glad your not taking it seriously I was unsure if I should post it or not but somehow I knew you would understand  :smiley: 





> No, I would never think that!  It obviously wasn't your fault!



lol well I just figured in the dream that my dad would not have been there if I wasnt there





> Wow, good job!  I never thought of turning invisible!



he he it would have been a good idea but I used it to go into the girls bathroom I mean WTF lol its so silly  ::roll::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 17 MARCH 2008*
I struggled to put these dreams together but meh still quite good recall *

Fragment*

I am at some kind of party but rather then joining in I am spending all my time on the Internet on my phone talking to someone who has just lost her job, I remember her being very upset about this.

*Save The World/Starving*

I am on a mission to save the world and in order to do this I have to launch 4 nuclear missiles at the East cost of Scotland, apparently that is the base of the invasion of some kind of robotic army.

The next day I wake up in my bed and start shoving chocolates from an advent calender into my mouth as fast as I can (as if I have not eaten in ages) then I pick a can of Dr Pepper of of a 6 pack and drink from it, its not may fav but apparently I am thirsty enough to drink it
*
Fishing and Awkward Encounter with DS*

It is very early in the morning and I decide to go fishing and I make my way to the beech, on the metro we are slowed down by some stupid chavs blocking the path of the metro.

Eventually I get to the beech and its full of people catching eels and flat fish and I am really impressed but there is no room for me to fish. I decide instead to go lie down in the sun on the beech for a while.

Its starts to rain really heavily so I get on the bus to go home, I see D S and feel awkward when I try to explain why I have been avoiding him (which is true in real life, its not that I dont like him but my school life was difficult and I dont like to see people from there it brings back bad memories)

*Hunting Lodge, Nan's ruined my shoes*  ::roll:: 

I have gone to a cabin in some woods maybe in America because the bloke who owns it is American (influenced from Caradons dreams, no doubt about it). I am following him round the outside of the cabin. He tells me the place is filled with Bears and I get excited. I find a Axe with a really long handle and pick it up "lets go and fight some Bears!" I say but he just looks at me like I am stupid.

He picks up a Berrett 50cal (sniper rifle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWJp1...eature=related) and I put down my Axe feeling stupid, clearly a Axe would be of little use against a Bear.....

My Nan is there now and I am sitting in her old car with my brother, we are waiting for some other people when I see a girl who I tell shaun is quite good looking "mark she is like 12" he says, "what!? no she is not she is at least....17" and I trail off slightly disgusted at myself....(this was a strange and somewhat disturbing experience I was unsure weather to post it but I figured you lot wouldnt think I was some kind of perv)

I am still with my nan who for some reason has taken my shoe and poured some gravy into it  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

Cool bear dream Mark. Funny you wanted to go charging bears with an axe.


That is one scary sniper rifle. I need to put one of those on the roof of the cabin in case of bears. Just kidding. ::lol::

----------


## mark

> Cool bear dream Mark. Funny you wanted to go charging bears with an axe.
> 
> 
> That is one scary sniper rifle. I need to put one of those on the roof of the cabin in case of bears. Just kidding.



he he its a great rifle! its the one that dude has in the new rambo movie  :smiley: 

yeah I was a bit of a mentalist wanting to chase bears with a axe lol

----------


## Pancaka

> lol thats how I pronounce it, is that not right? thats how it looks to me ha ha



It's basically just vampire in German I think. W=V sound. So it's probably something like "Vaum-fire-ee" IDK that's how I look at it or at least similar to that.

----------


## Pancaka

> I have to launch 4 nuclear missiles at the East cost of Scotland



 LOL! Bu is gonna get a kick outta this.





> on the metro we are slowed down by some stupid *chavs* blocking the path of the metro.



I decided to look up the term and I found it funny. I found the perfect song for you too. The Chav Song.






> *Hunting Lodge, Nan's ruined my shoes*



LOL! That was so hilarious. Especially the part with the ax and the part with the girl  ::laughtillhurts:: 

Nice one on that recent lucid. It was pretty cool until the part with the girl peeing through her underwear  ::shock:: . I think I want to try invisibility. Right now though I'm more focused on Telekinesis and stopping the flow of time. That would be awesome.

----------


## Sara

> I am at some kind of party but rather then joining in I am spending all my time on the Internet on my phone talking to someone who has just lost her job, I remember her being very upset about this.



Ah, the party wasn't much then, I assume  :wink2: 





> I am on a mission to save the world



Hmm, where did I hear that line before  :wink2: 





> and in order to do this I have to launch 4 nuclear missiles at the East cost of Scotland, apparently that is the base of the invasion of some kind of robotic army.



Whahaha, as always its Scotland that suffers in your dream-wars  :wink2: 





> The next day I wake up in my bed and start shoving chocolates from an advent calender into my mouth as fast as I can (as if I have not eaten in ages)



Dream-binge eating is great  :smiley:  
*







			
				Fishing and Awkward Encounter with DS
			
		


*That could have been a real-life situation.... Stupic chavs again  :Sad: 





> I have gone to a cabin in some woods maybe in America because the bloke who owns it is American (influenced from Caradons dreams, no doubt about it). I am following him round the outside of the cabin. He tells me the place is filled with Bears and I get excited. I find a Axe with a really long handle and pick it up "lets go and fight some Bears!" I say but he just looks at me like I am stupid.



Yeah, Caradon's bears in your dreams as well  ::D:  Good to see!






> My Nan is there now and I am sitting in her old car with my brother, we are waiting for some other people when I see a girl who I tell shaun is quite good looking "mark she is like 12" he says, "what!? no she is not she is at least....17" and I trail off slightly disgusted at myself....(this was a strange and somewhat disturbing experience I was unsure weather to post it but I figured you lot wouldnt think I was some kind of perv)



Ahhh, that is kind of sweet  :smiley: 
And no, I won't hand you a pedo-pass  :Cheeky: 





> I am still with my nan who for some reason has taken my shoe and poured some gravy into it



Speaking about random dream events...  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> It's basically just vampire in German I think. W=V sound. So it's probably something like "Vaum-fire-ee" IDK that's how I look at it or at least similar to that.



Nah, vampire in German is just Vampire (yes, with a capital V, like all german nouns) and a W and V in German are pronounced the same as in English.

I also pronounced it as wamfeery as well. (but hey, I pronounced Keogh as kay-ogh with a 'strong G' and it sounded like a very weird name to me. That was until I read that Raklet wrote our Dutch name "Theo" as "Theogh".)

----------


## mark

> LOL! Bu is gonna get a kick outta this..



ha ha yeah its gonna be a interesting response  ::lol:: 





> I decided to look up the term and I found it funny. I found the perfect song for you too. The Chav Song..





ha ha ha that song is brilliant! I think with out doubt they are the most hated people in England





> Nice one on that recent lucid. It was pretty cool until the part with the girl peeing through her underwear . I think I want to try invisibility. Right now though I'm more focused on Telekinesis and stopping the flow of time. That would be awesome.



TK is great to use its so fun and makes you feel so powerful, occassionally I have been trying to throw energy blasts which is much harder then I thought it would be lol





> Ah, the party wasn't much then, I assume



I am not to sure, I dont remember to much. i seem to be like that anyway ::roll:: 





> Hmm, where did I hear that line before



he he I have been watching heroes loads I dunno maybe something from there?  :smiley: 





> Whahaha, as always its Scotland that suffers in your dream-wars



ha ha I duuno what it is lol I cant wait til BU see it haha  :tongue2: 





> Dream-binge eating is great



It was very nice! I loved it but I just couldnt stop ha ha ::shock:: 





> That could have been a real-life situation.... Stupic chavs again



yeah it is kind of, he keeps trying to call me but I just ignore the calls. I feel guilty but I really dont want to get dragged into my past again





> Yeah, Caradon's bears in your dreams as well  Good to see!



yeah lol those bears seem to be getting round! I wish though that I could have fought with them  ::lol::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 18 MARCH 2008*

Well I hardly slept at all last night, dunno why but I just couldnt calm down enough to sleep. So last night I spent most of the night watching Sam Harris videos and Heroes season 1  :smiley: 

*Fragment*

I remember either seeing Sylar or being Sylar and hunting down a special person to take their powers.....thats it  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

> Well I hardly slept at all last night, dunno why but I just couldnt calm down enough to sleep. So last night I spent most of the night watching Sam Harris videos and Heroes season 1




I don't know Sam Harris, but watching Heroes is always great!
 





> I remember either seeing Sylar or being Sylar and hunting down a special person to take their powers.....thats it



Hehe, that must have been some PDP  :wink2:  Too bad you don't remember more, anything with Sylar would be cool  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> I have gone to a cabin in some woods maybe in America because the bloke who owns it is American



Welcome to the States!  Oh, and in answer to your musings "get a job, go to uni, or travel" I definitely vote for travel.  Go see all the things you've always wanted to see.

----------


## drmrgrl

hey mark just wanted to drop by and say HI!!

i dont have time really to read anyhting but later tonight i'll catch up with your dream journal  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

LOL!!  ::laughtillhurts::  Have I told you how funny your dreams are?? What with bombing poor Scotland and fishing for eels and getting gravy poured into your shoe..  I rike.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I also pronounced it as wamfeery as well. (but hey, I pronounced Keogh as kay-ogh with a 'strong G' and it sounded like a very weird name to me. That was until I read that Raklet wrote our Dutch name "Theo" as "Theogh".)



Tom says that Wamphyri is pronounced "Vampire", which sounds stupid to me.  I pronounce Keogh as "Kee-off".  What is it with the names in those books?  Not that I got that far...





> *DREAMS FOR 18 MARCH 2008*
> 
> Well I hardly slept at all last night, dunno why but I just couldnt calm down enough to sleep. So last night I spent most of the night watching Sam Harris videos and Heroes season 1





Sounds like a worthwhile way to spend the night!  Yay for Sam Harris.

----------


## Pancaka

> Nah, vampire in German is just Vampire (yes, with a capital V, like all german nouns) and a W and V in German are pronounced the same as in English.
> 
> I also pronounced it as wamfeery as well. (but hey, I pronounced Keogh as kay-ogh with a 'strong G' and it sounded like a very weird name to me. That was until I read that Raklet wrote our Dutch name "Theo" as "Theogh".)



It's not like I can disagree with you or something lol. You're pretty much the expert around here on Europe. And if wee need to know anything about Russia we can just turn to Mes  :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

::shock::  Haven't been here in a while. But anyways, hehe hunting bears. 






> The next day I wake up in my bed and start shoving chocolates from an advent calender into my mouth as fast as I can (as if I have not eaten in ages) then I pick a can of Dr Pepper of of a 6 pack and drink from it, its not may fav but apparently I am thirsty enough to drink it.



xD. Sounds like something I would do.  :drool:

----------


## Hiros

> *Fragment*
> 
> I remember either seeing Sylar or being Sylar and hunting down a special person to take their powers.....thats it



Oooh! You couldn't ask for a better dream  ::D: 
Too bad you don't remember more. I love Heroes dreams.

I had an interesting one once where I was helping Peter Petrelli track someone down in the future. He was flying around dressed like Neo from the Matrix. It was neat, but before I started a DJ, so it wasn't written down.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> [COLOR=RoyalBlue]- I walk up to a girl who is in a bath with her boyfriend I ask her to have sex with me but she seems unsure (I cant believe I got rejected by a DC lol) I pick her up and carry her to a bed and her boy friend follows. I try to preform oral sex on her but she just is not having any of it. 
> 
> She tells me that I have to preform on her boyfriend first! (now im really having a WTF moment) I tell her that just isnt going to happen, annoyed by this rebellious DC I leave her.



 ::rolllaugh::  !!! That is too funny. Damn uppity DC! lol





> *Almost Caught In The Act*



Classic!  ::banana:: 





> Mes starts up the fork lift and literally rams into people and smashes them about, there is something amusing about this though and no one seems seriously hurt. I give Mes a somewhat afraid smile when she smashes into another person sending him crashing through the boxes.



Holy crap! Ahahahahaha!! That's too good. I can just picture Mes vroooming around on a forklift and crashing into people left and right! :Lmao:





> *Hiding Out At Moonbeams*



That one....not so funny.  ::?: 

Great dreams though, as usual, man. Sex, action, and fucking unrivaled comedy. Haha. What more could you ask for?!  ::cheers::

----------


## mark

> I don't know Sam Harris, but watching Heroes is always great!
> 
> Hehe, that must have been some PDP  Too bad you don't remember more, anything with Sylar would be cool



Sam Harris is a aspiring neurologist/out spoken athiest, he is a legend and well worth listening to  here are a few links 

http://fora.tv/2007/07/04/Sam_Harris_on_Faith_or_Reason

http://fora.tv/2005/12/09/View_From_End_Of_World

yeah that sylar clip was definatley PDP and I really wish I could remember more of it.





> Welcome to the States! Oh, and in answer to your musings "get a job, go to uni, or travel" I definitely vote for travel. Go see all the things you've always wanted to see.



 :smiley:  cheers mate  :smiley: 





> hey mark just wanted to drop by and say HI!!
> 
> i dont have time really to read anyhting but later tonight i'll catch up with your dream journal



no problem there, its nice you stopped by





> LOL!!  Have I told you how funny your dreams are?? What with bombing poor Scotland and fishing for eels and getting gravy poured into your shoe.. I rike.



 ::lol::  he he I have some strange strange dreams lol, thanks for stopping by mes

----------


## mark

> Tom says that Wamphyri is pronounced "Vampire", which sounds stupid to me. I pronounce Keogh as "Kee-off". What is it with the names in those books? Not that I got that far...



lol I dunno to me it looks like wamfeeri but I pronounce Keogh the same way I pronounce though but replacing th sound with a K sound






> Haven't been here in a while. But anyways, hehe hunting bears. 
> 
> xD. Sounds like something I would do.



hello xox  :smiley:  long time  :smiley:  

yeah that eating dream was cool ha ha






> Oooh! You couldn't ask for a better dream 
> Too bad you don't remember more. I love Heroes dreams.
> 
> I had an interesting one once where I was helping Peter Petrelli track someone down in the future. He was flying around dressed like Neo from the Matrix. It was neat, but before I started a DJ, so it wasn't written down.



hello 

Yeah heroes is brilliant! I wish I could remember more of that dream. I bet your dream was great! 





> !!! That is too funny. Damn uppity DC! lol



ha ha ha yeah I was gutted lol 





> Holy crap! Ahahahahaha!! That's too good. I can just picture Mes vroooming around on a forklift and crashing into people left and right! :Lmao:



lol it was really funny she was just smashing the hell out of these worksers lol 





> Great dreams though, as usual, man. Sex, action, and fucking unrivaled comedy. Haha. What more could you ask for?!



Thanks mate  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 19 MARCH 2008*

OK recall last night but I didnt have a very good sleep last night 

*Vampirized*

I wake up in a cave? its dark but I can see perfectly well, I feel different somehow then I realise the truth. I have been vampirized! I am a lieutenant of a lady of the Wamphyri! 

I try to set a trap for some passers by so that she can capture them and metamorphose them into warriors (from the books I am reading, they take people and change them into huge beasts with multiple arms and heads designed to kill people) The people I try to trap dont come close enough and so they escape.

I go into a pub and try to capture some more people for my lady and some nearly escape but I manage to convince 2 girls to stay and I take them over to our mistress to be inspected and I smile inwardly knowing they cant escape now.

*Going Home*

I get of the metro going home from work, as I walk along the train platform a chav rams into me so I grab him one handed and throw him over a bench so that the collapse to the floor. I gave him a clearly sarcastic apology and walk away, he shouts some kind of insult to me as I walk away.

As I am walking down the street I take my T Shirt off for some reason and this girl keeps looking at me, I think she fancies me  ::roll::  I enter a pub which in my dream is meant to be a short cut home only to find that I am invading into someones party.

*Sphere* 

Influenced from the book

I have been lowered to the ocean floor with a group of people, we are all wearing some kind of diving suits. A military officer tells us to brace ourselves and I am about to ask why when our suits disappear! the pressure on my ears hurts for a while but I get used to it.

I look around and see a habitat on the ocean floor, its were we are going to live. I turn around and see a huge structure! its like the fin on a jet but its huge and goes up as far as I can see and disappears below the ocean floor! Its what we are hear to study and clearly it is not man made...

...A girl is sitting talking to a military officer about something, he pulls out a booklet and shows it to the girl. It turns out to be a written dialog of their conversation word for word. She asks how its possible and he tells her its some kind of effect of the "anomalies" in the ship, it seems to tell the future.

She cant handle the information and starts freaking out throwing the papers around and stuff

----------


## Burned up

I see what you mean about chavs  ::movingmrgreen:: 

Wonder what it was about the future that freaked out your female DC?

----------


## Sara

First: thanks for the Sam Harris links! No time to watch the full speeches, but I heard some clips and I like his ideas!





> I wake up in a cave? its dark but I can see perfectly well, I feel different somehow then I realise the truth. I have been vampirized! I am a lieutenant of a lady of the Wamphyri!



Have you been reading these books more often lately? You have a lot of vampire dreams!





> *Going Home*
> 
> I get of the metro going home from work, as I walk along the train platform a chav rams into me so I grab him one handed and throw him over a bench so that the collapse to the floor. I gave him a clearly sarcastic apology and walk away, he shouts some kind of insult to me as I walk away.



Well done! Kicked some chav-ass  ::D: 





> As I am walking down the street I take my T Shirt off for some reason and this girl keeps looking at me, I think she fancies me



Hehehe, well, she must have liked your abs then  ::D: 





> I enter a pub which in my dream is meant to be a short cut home only to find that I am invading into someones party.



You know, the shortest way home usually isn't the way via the pub  ::chuckle:: 

*




			
				Sphere
			
		


*



> Influenced from the book



I only know the movie, is it originally a book??
I don't remember much of it, only that it had a creepy atmosphere.

Sounds like an adventurous dream  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

*Vampirized* - Ooh! Vampire dreams.  ::D:  Sounds like it was influenced from that book.

And chavs again, heh I always heard of them but never figured out who they were. They've been appearing in your dreams lately.  ::lol::

----------


## mark

> I see what you mean about chavs 
> 
> Wonder what it was about the future that freaked out your female DC?



yeah I do dislike them, its not a good thing and its perhaps unjustified after all its only a small number of them who are bad but the problem is that they all act the same how can you tell which are the bad ones?

lol I have a vague feeling that it was this what she was worried about; if her entire conversation was laid out before she mae then where was her control? atleast thats what I think...or rather thats what I would be thinking anyway





> First: thanks for the Sam Harris links! No time to watch the full speeches, but I heard some clips and I like his ideas!



yeah I think its a good thing he does, he approaches unapproachabletopics and gives a fair view on it. Now if you want something a little more...fun lol check out christopher hitchens or richard dawkins on youtube





> Have you been reading these books more often lately? You have a lot of vampire dreams!



lol I have not read to much of them in the last week or so, I am trying to save my reading for when I start back at work again





> Well done! Kicked some chav-ass



he he yeah it makes a change  :smiley: 





> Hehehe, well, she must have liked your abs then



 :Cool:  well what can I say ha ha






> I only know the movie, is it originally a book??
> I don't remember much of it, only that it had a creepy atmosphere.



ah yeah the book is really good, Caradon suggested it. Its well worth a read and its much better then the film





> *Vampirized* - Ooh! Vampire dreams.  Sounds like it was influenced from that book.
> 
> And chavs again, heh I always heard of them but never figured out who they were. They've been appearing in your dreams lately.



chavs

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?...arch&plindex=2

oh by the way I love your rabit lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## Hiros

> *Sphere* 
> 
> Influenced from the book



Haha, wicked.
That written dialog of their conversation is fantastic. It's exactly the kind of thing you'd expect to happen in the book. I can just imagine you turning it over and seeing Jerry as the author or something  :tongue2:  Or perhaps Jark?  :boogie: 

I read the book recently too. I had been keeping an eye out for it for ages since I loved the movie when I saw it ages ago, but only recently did I finally see a copy.

----------


## Pancaka

> yeah I think its a good thing he does, he approaches unapproachabletopics and gives a fair view on it. Now if you want something a little more...fun lol check out christopher hitchens or richard dawkins on youtube



 I saw something from Dawkins. I still have my beliefs, but I like to hear him spe ak. Just his voice, accent and the way he presents himself are absolutely great.

Dawkins on Hard Talk

On O'Reilly Factor

He put O'Reilly (Fuckhead) in his place lol. The way they brought up Stalin was unfair and Dawkins is right, they haven't done anything in the name of Atheism. Their brutality was completely unrelated. I still hold my beliefs, but I just love his excellent speaking ability.





> chavs
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?...arch&plindex=2



LOL! Nice. I can only understand half of what he says and a quarter of what he says is just profanity  ::laughtillhurts:: . He sounds like he's constantly drunk as well LOL! (btw what does "owt" mean?). Nice job on the putting that chav in his place. If only you got lucid somehow. There would've been some Sylar style, chav brutality LOL!

----------


## mark

> Haha, wicked.
> That written dialog of their conversation is fantastic. It's exactly the kind of thing you'd expect to happen in the book. I can just imagine you turning it over and seeing Jerry as the author or something  Or perhaps Jark? 
> 
> I read the book recently too. I had been keeping an eye out for it for ages since I loved the movie when I saw it ages ago, but only recently did I finally see a copy.



lol yeah thats exactly how it was  :smiley:  it would have been mad to have had that dream go on, I do wounder if jerry would have made an appearance.

Its a great book, much better then the film! did you notice how they chnged the colour of the sphere in the movie. How great was the part describing the ship and how it went into the blackhole! and the part inside the sphere was great.





> I saw something from Dawkins. I still have my beliefs, but I like to hear him spe ak. Just his voice, accent and the way he presents himself are absolutely great.
> 
> Dawkins on Hard Talk
> 
> On O'Reilly Factor
> 
> He put O'Reilly (Fuckhead) in his place lol. The way they brought up Stalin was unfair and Dawkins is right, they haven't done anything in the name of Atheism. Their brutality was completely unrelated. I still hold my beliefs, but I just love his excellent speaking ability.!



good clips mate ! cheers  :smiley:  I dont like that O'Reilly I have seen him a few times I just think he is unbelievably arrogant. That thing with stalin is a fairly common statement along with us having no morality. I remember once I got called less then a animal because i didnt believe in god it was insane lol






> LOL! Nice. I can only understand half of what he says and a quarter of what he says is just profanity . He sounds like he's constantly drunk as well LOL! (btw what does "owt" mean?). Nice job on the putting that chav in his place. If only you got lucid somehow. There would've been some Sylar style, chav brutality LOL!



ha ha ha yeah he is hard to understand! Chavs drink alot so its quite representative of chavs. Oh "owt" means "anything" its just a slang word thats all.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 20 MARCH 2008*

dreams are a little vague and not to well remembered. I did not sleep well last night, also until I have myself back in a routine I am putting a hold on RCing because I just keep forgetting  ::roll:: 

*hijacked Bus*

I am waiting for a but with shaun and the bus pulls up, W is driving and I am a little surprised by this but get on the anyway. Its empty on board and I get a little suspicious. I walk to the front of the bus and look out the window to see that he is speeding along the roads at nearly 100mph.

I tell him to slow down and he does a handbrake turn and throws me and shaun out the bus. I start talking to some Chavs to try and get his phone number to give to the police but they wont help.

*Search For Toilet/Angela*

I am at my nans house and I have just woken up, I walk down a hallway looking for a toilet. I know there is one in Angela's room but I dont want to disturb her but as I cant find a toilet I decide to risk it.

Entering the room I see she is awake looking sexy in black underwear, she is talking to my cousin A and I join in. We are trading embarrassing stories and for some reason I launch into a storey about how I had a massive pain in one of my balls and had to have it removed (after the storey I clearly remember thinking that just is not true but somehow I justified it)

Angela gives me a hug but does not let go which I like, she kisses me on the cheek and I do the same, then she kisses me on the forehead, neck, end of my nose, and then gives me a small peck on the lips and I return these kisses.

I hear her thoughts (or I assume so because i dont see her speak) "it looks like something is going to happen here" she says with pleasure. Then she starts to kiss me and I kiss back.

Scene shifts and she is lying exhausted and thoroughly pleased, she has  err... "stuff" on her stomach and I am in the bathroom collecting some tissue  :Oops:

----------


## Sara

> until I have myself back in a routine I am putting a hold on RCing because I just keep forgetting




Ohh, don't quit on the RCs Mark, just be happy with every one you can get. You really made me get back on the RC-track and I found out it helps a lot  :smiley: 
 




> I walk to the front of the bus and look out the window to see that he is speeding along the roads at nearly 100mph.
> 
> I tell him to slow down and he does a handbrake turn and throws me and shaun out the bus. I start talking to some Chavs to try and get his phone number to give to the police but they wont help.



 ::shock::  a hand brake turn with a bus, going 100mph, that's some cool action  ::D: 
Too bad you got fockin' chavs in your dream again, they're fockin' annoying as owt  :tongue2: 

*





			
				Search For Toilet/Angela
			
		


*



> Entering the room I see she is awake looking sexy in black underwear, she is talking to my cousin A and I join in. We are trading embarrassing stories and for some reason I launch into a story about how I had a massive pain in one of my balls and had to have it removed (after the storey I clearly remember thinking that just is not true but somehow I justified it)



Hehe, that's really an embarrassing story  ::D:  Even more if you made it up just to have something to tell  :wink2: 





> Angela gives me a hug but does not let go which I like, she kisses me on the cheek and I do the same, then she kisses me on the forehead, neck, end of my nose, and then gives me a small peck on the lips and I return these kisses.



Ahhh, so sweet  ::smitten:: 





> I hear her thoughts (or I assume so because i dont see her speak) "it looks like something is going to happen here" she says with pleasure. Then she starts to kiss me and I kiss back.



...must...not...read...sex...dream...





> Scene shifts and she is lying exhausted and thoroughly pleased, she has  err... "stuff" on her stomach and I am in the bathroom collecting some tissue



Ah, damn, now I did read it... 

But well, the sex was skipped in this dream. That's too bad, you had the mess afterwards, but not the pleasure?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I hear her thoughts (or I assume so because i dont see her speak) "it looks like something is going to happen here" she says with pleasure. Then she starts to kiss me and I kiss back.
> 
> Scene shifts and she is lying exhausted and thoroughly pleased, she has err... "stuff" on her stomach and I am in the bathroom collecting some tissue



Damn!   Skipped right over the good part!   :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Search For Toilet/Angela*
> 
> I hear her thoughts (or I assume so because i dont see her speak) "it looks like something is going to happen here" she says with pleasure. Then she starts to kiss me and I kiss back.
> 
> Scene shifts and she is lying exhausted and thoroughly pleased, she has  err... "stuff" on her stomach and I am in the bathroom collecting some tissue



LOL! So you don't remember the party, but you're stuck with the mess to clean up. It's like New Year's morning!!  ::banana::

----------


## Pancaka

> Too bad you got fockin' chavs in your dream again, they're fockin' annoying as owt



LOL! That one gave me a good laugh.





> Damn!   Skipped right over the good part!



  ::laughhard:: 





> LOL! So you don't remember the party, but you're stuck with the mess to clean up. It's like New Year's morning!!



OMG LOL! That was a good one!  :laugh:

----------


## mark

> Ohh, don't quit on the RCs Mark, just be happy with every one you can get. You really made me get back on the RC-track and I found out it helps a lot ?



It does help out loads its just that I find when I am just sitting around the house I seem to forget to do them, its strange but the more active I am the easier it is for me to remember. 





> a hand brake turn with a bus, going 100mph, that's some cool action 
> Too bad you got fockin' chavs in your dream again, they're fockin' annoying as owt ?



ha ha ha nicely done there sara  ::lol::  ah thats just great lol  ::bowdown:: 

the bus ride was insane! really scary actually lol and all I could think about afterwards was getting the police on him  ::lol:: 





> Hehe, that's really an embarrassing story  Even more if you made it up just to have something to tell



yeah it was strange and embarrassingly it is part true ha ha once I got a stupidly bad pain in my ball  :Oops:  hurt like hell lol I couldnt even put my jeans on  ::rolllaugh:: 





> Ahhh, so sweet



it was actually felt really nice, kind of intimate. A different feeling from just sex you know  :smiley: 





> ...must...not...read...sex...dream...
> 
> Ah, damn, now I did read it... 
> 
> But well, the sex was skipped in this dream. That's too bad, you had the mess afterwards, but not the pleasure?



yeah I know whats the deal there! well atleast I actually got to see if she enjoyed it or not this time ha ha





> Damn! Skipped right over the good part!







> LOL! So you don't remember the party, but you're stuck with the mess to clean up. It's like New Year's morning!!







> OMG LOL! That was a good one!



ha ha yeah its not usual for me lol usually I start the party get half way through then miss the rest. lol  shame though thats the first time I have seen her in a dream

----------


## Xox

> oh by the way I love your rabit lol



Thanks!  ::D: 





> I start talking to some Chavs to try and get his phone number to give to the police but they wont help.



Chavs yet again.  ::lmao::  There must be quite a lot where you live around.






> We are trading embarrassing stories and for some reason I launch into a storey about how I had a massive pain in one of my balls and had to have it removed



 ::rolllaugh::  ^







> LOL! So you don't remember the party, but you're stuck with the mess to clean up. It's like New Year's morning!!



Too true.  ::lol::  Poor mark.

----------


## mark

> Chavs yet again.  There must be quite a lot where you live around
> 
> Too true.  Poor mark.



yep there are a fair few chavs were I live....unfortunatley

ha ha yeah that was a shame I missed the good stuff in that dream, still it was very nice.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 21 MARCH 2008*

Really good recall last night which I was quite happy with  :smiley: 

*Meeting At Work/Kissing*

I  am at work and have started on a new team, a manager comes over to ask if she can do my appraisal meeting now. I agree but I have to postpone another meeting I have in order to do this meeting.

I am lead down a corridor and into a large meeting room were a older woman and L from school are going to do the meeting. We start having a laugh and carrying on and he tells me a story about the ex boss of the company I am working for.

The boss wanted to look good in front of his employees and so planned to have a photograph taken having sex with a beautiful lady but the photographer doesnt like the boss and so sneaks up on him and takes a photo of him having sex with a trumpet. The boss lost his job after that, we laugh about this and head down some stairs to chill out.

Down stairs I am with 2 lads having a laugh, knowing full well it wont go down well I ask them what the Newcastle football score was (they lost lol and I am not a supporter) they laugh and call me a dick!....

Not sure were this fits in but there is a part were I see 2 people shaking hands and someone says "A firm hand shale at a interview is good but try not to break bones" and I see someone with a crippled hand

.... we laugh and carry on for a but then for some reason I say to one of them that he has a pencil dick as part of the joking around. He who is now a she and a very beautiful she at that starts playfully chasing me around and I make a break for the stairs.

Up the stairs I enter through a door and stop and turn around and she runs into me and we fall backwards over the arm of the sofa into each others arms laughing. She is sitting on top of me and I have my hands on her sides and she leans forward and kisses me. Its so electric and I tell her to kiss me again and she asks "is this real?" "yeah it is" and I kiss her again.

*Terminator*

I am a terminator, my vision is like it is in the movies all read and scrolling information. I walk into a department store and over to my target who is some woman (maybe Sarah Connor?) and pick her up by the hair. 

I walk over to the weapons cabinet and throw her down, smashing the glass on the cabinet I pick up a laser gun and aim it at the woman. I press a button and it makes a whining noise as it charges up and when I press the trigger nothing happens.

I throw down the gun which I know realise is a high tech camera and when I look up I see a member of the public is pointing a gun at my head which I quickly snatch and shoot  myself in the head 3 times without affect. 

The skin is ripped apart and I can see the look of horror on her face clearly shows she can see my metal skeleton. My target has escaped and so I load up on weapons from the cabinet and set out to find my target again.

*TV's*

I have 3 TVs in my room which I have just bought, I am trying to rearrange them so they dont take up so much room but I am struggling with this task. Shaun keeps coming in and trying to claim them as his which really pisses me off (this probably has something to do with all the money I have "Lent" to him)

He leaves for a second and comes back with a friend demanding to play on my PS3 which annoys me alot

----------


## Xox

> takes a photo of him having sex with a trumpet



What the?  ::shock::  Lol.





> Its so electric and I tell her to kiss me again and she asks "is this real?" "yeah it is" and I kiss her again.



That sounds like a good dream. Very romantic.  ::dreaming:: 

*Terminator* 

Haha why did you want to kill/get her in the first place? Were you on a mission or something?

----------


## mark

> What the?  Lol.



 ::lol::  ha ha your telling me! titally random lol 





> That sounds like a good dream. Very romantic.



it was a very nice dream, I like stuff like that so it was all good.

*





 Originally Posted by Xox


Terminator



*



> Haha why did you want to kill/get her in the first place? Were you on a mission or something?



yeah I was a terminator and she was my target so I was on a mission. Have you seen those films? great stuff  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> [B][SIZE=4][COLOR=red]*Meeting At Work/Kissing*



 Funny one. And then it gets straight to romance lol.





> Up the stairs I enter through a door and stop and turn around and she runs into me and we fall backwards over the arm of the sofa into each others arms laughing. She is sitting on top of me and I have my hands on her sides and she leans forward and kisses me. Its so electric and I tell her to kiss me again and she asks *"is this real?"* "yeah it is" and I kiss her again.



 DAMN! If only you did a quick RC.





> *Terminator*



Nice one! The part with the camera was funny. lol.

----------


## raklet

> Angela gives me a hug but does not let go which I like, she kisses me on the cheek and I do the same, then she kisses me on the forehead, neck, end of my nose, and then gives me a small peck on the lips and I return these kisses.



Congrats!  It is so good to see DCs being nice to you.  What do you think has changed IRL to change your dreams for the better?

----------


## raklet

> the photographer doesnt like the boss and so sneaks up on him and takes a photo of him having sex with a trumpet.



 ::bowdown::  That is hilarious.





> she and a very beautiful she at that starts playfully chasing me around and I make a break for the stairs.
> 
> Up the stairs I enter through a door and stop and turn around and she runs into me and we fall backwards over the arm of the sofa into each others arms laughing. She is sitting on top of me and I have my hands on her sides and she leans forward and kisses me. Its so electric and I tell her to kiss me again and she asks "is this real?" "yeah it is" and I kiss her again.



Again, congrats.  ::hug:: 




> quickly snatch and shoot  myself in the head 3 times without affect.



That gave me a good laugh.  I can picture it and the horror of all the people watching.

----------


## Hiros

> Its a great book, much better then the film! did you notice how they chnged the colour of the sphere in the movie. How great was the part describing the ship and how it went into the blackhole! and the part inside the sphere was great.



No, I didn't notice the colour change of the sphere. I saw the movie many years ago, and only read the book for the first time about a month ago, so my memory of the movie is very bad.





> Scene shifts and she is lying exhausted and thoroughly pleased, she has  err... "stuff" on her stomach and I am in the bathroom collecting some tissue



 :Eek:  Stupid dreams and their tendency to skip over things.





> ...but the photographer doesnt like the boss and so sneaks up on him and takes a photo of him having sex with a trumpet.



 ::shock::  ...  :laugh:

----------


## Moonbeam

> ...



 ::lol::  Yea that is pretty funny, now that Hiros points it out.  Funny how we just come to expect such things from marks dreams, I didn't even think anything about it the first time.  ::D:

----------


## mark

> DAMN! If only you did a quick RC.



That is exactly what I thought! dam my stupid sleeping mind ha ha





> That is hilarious.
> 
> Again, congrats. 
> 
> That gave me a good laugh. I can picture it and the horror of all the people watching.



 ::D:  cheers mate, you know how I like those types of dreams so it really made my day  :smiley: 





> No, I didn't notice the colour change of the sphere. I saw the movie many years ago, and only read the book for the first time about a month ago, so my memory of the movie is very bad.



yeah that was the same with me, I downloaded the movie after I read the book so I could compare them.





> Stupid dreams and their tendency to skip over things.



yeah I know lol! the best part and I missed it ha ha stupid dreams lol 





> ...







> Yea that is pretty funny, now that Hiros points it out. Funny how we just come to expect such things from marks dreams, I didn't even think anything about it the first time.



 ::lol::  ha ha ha yeah sometimes my dreams are totally random at times ha ha

----------


## mark

> Congrats! It is so good to see DCs being nice to you. What do you think has changed IRL to change your dreams for the better?



 
its a interesting question, maybe it has something to do with getting away from my last job or having a few weeks to relax, I mean the last time I really relaxed like I have done these last few weeks was a good few years ago.

Also I have really begun to plan out my future a little bit so I feel more confident about that and I am on the verge of signing up for a open university course.

I think I just feel a little happier so it transfers over to my dreams. Thanks for noticing that mate  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Also I have really begun to plan out my future a little bit so I feel more confident about that and I am on the verge of signing up for a open university course.
> 
> I think I just feel a little happier so it transfers over to my dreams. Thanks for noticing that mate



 :smiley:  Good!  I'm glad you're going to start taking classes again, you won't regret it, I know.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 22 MARCH 2008*

Well dreams are a little vague last night plus I struggled to sleep and had this song called heartbroken stuck in my head  ::?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTsHWzvJWDQ


*Problems With Gravity and Perchorsk*

I am in a car park with D sitting in her car we have sex but then she says she wants to be in control which I have no issues with and so she is and we have sex again.

We are lying in the car and I start complaining that I have not been sleeping to well because when I lie in bed the center of gravity changes so that instead of being pulled down I keep falling towards the window and nearly crashing through it. I tell D its very annoying.

I start explaining the Perchorsk Projekt to D whilst we are lying on the car bonnet (its from necroscope and was a Russian defense project) I explain that it was originally a defense against US nuclear attack and that it produces a shield of plasma which is strong enough to take out missiles. 

But when they tested it it backfired and reacted with their store of radioactive material and formed a blast so strong that it blasted between universes and formed a gate way to a parallel universe known as the perchorsk gate.

Next I see a scene of Yellowstone park and a huge super eruption (but thats all I remember of it unfortunately  :Sad: )

*The Cube*

I am in a room hiding from 3 people who are trying to kill me but I have the use of some special block or large brick (there is a good chance it is a hyper cube) It looks almost like it does not exist, I can see a faint glowing blue outline and when I touch it it expands to fill the space I am in rendering me invisible from the people I am hiding from.

*Thirmite*

I am with my brother and cousin on some kind of school trip, we are messing around with thermite and have put a small amount into a small steel cup and set it alight. 

It flashes bright and I can see it melting through the box we have put it on shaun almost touches it and I shout at him saying its burning at 2400 degrees C (not sure if thats right) then I realise that my jeans have been destroyed.

I search for some more clothes but all I can find are these skin tight Lycra sky blue pants that are horribly revealing  ::shock:: 

*Blond Girl*

I am in the pub with Shaun one of his friends and some blond girl, I follow them through the bar until they stop and are looking at the wall I see there are picture of the three of them on the wall.

The blond girl is really upset because one of the pictures is a modelling picture she done were she is entirely naked and everything is on display but it looks classy rather then trampy. I give her a hug and comfort her everyone is pointing at her.  I tell her "hey its alright it dosent matter what they think only those who care for you matter and anyway you look beautiful" I say smiling (as if that would help  ::roll::  lol) but she seems happier now and I sit down with her to have a drink.

*It Hurts*

I am trying to have sex with this girl but every time I get anywhere near touching her she keeps saying it hurts. I get really concerned at first but then she wont take her knickers of so I sit back giving up on sex. She then starts screaming about it hurting again and now I am getting annoyed!

I ask her what she is doing and tell her to be quiet because the neighbours will think I am raping her or something but she just keeps saying how it hurts and I walk away from her.

EDIT: just to make my self clear in this dream I never actually got to even touch her which is why it was so strange

----------


## Moonbeam

> We are lying in the car and I start complaining that I have not been sleeping to well because when I lie in bed the center of gravity changes so that instead of being pulled down I keep falling towards the window and nearly crashing through it. I tell D its very annoying.



That would be annoying.  A D dream, that didn't turn out to be too bad, anyway.





> I am in a room hiding from 3 people who are trying to kill me but I have the use of some special block or large brick (there is a good chance it is a hyper cube) It looks almost like it does not exist, I can see a faint glowing blue outline and when I touch it it expands to fill the space I am in rendering me invisible from the people I am hiding from.



Cool.





> I search for some more clothes but all I can find are these skin tight Lycra sky blue pants that are horribly revealing



 ::lol:: 





> "hey its alright it dosent matter what they think only those who care for you matter and anyway you look beautiful" I say smiling (as if that would help  lol) but she seems happier now and I sit down with her to have a drink.



See, it did help.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> That would be annoying. A D dream, that didn't turn out to be too bad, anyway.



he he so strange to have gravity in a different direction lol made things very difficult





> 



dam MB you should have seen it, honestly it was the worst clothing I have ever seen! ha ha 





> See, it did help.



I guess so but it seems like a bit of a poor thing to say to cheer her up lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> We are lying in the car and I start complaining that I have not been sleeping to well because when I lie in bed the center of gravity changes so that instead of being pulled down I keep falling towards the window and nearly crashing through it. I tell D its very annoying.



Lol. Yeah. I think that would get on my damned nerves, too.  ::chuckle:: 

And I'm still planning on checking out Necroscope! 





> *It Hurts*
> 
> I am trying to have sex with this girl but every time I get anywhere near touching her she keeps saying it hurts. I get really concerned at first but then she wont take her knickers of so I sit back giving up on sex. She then starts screaming about it hurting again and now I am getting annoyed!
> 
> I ask her what she is doing and tell her to be quiet because the neighbours will think I am raping her or something but she just keeps saying how it hurts and I walk away from her.
> 
> EDIT: just to make my self clear in this dream I never actually got to even touch her which is why it was so strange



LOL. That's screwed up. You did the right thing by walking away. The only alternative would have been to smother her with a pillow. Hahaha.  ::lmao::

----------


## Sara

> Well dreams are a little vague last night plus I struggled to sleep and had this song called heartbroken stuck in my head http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTsHWzvJWDQ




Hmm, maybe you can play songs on your iPhone next time you have one stuck in your head  :tongue2: 





> *Problems With Gravity and Perchorsk*
> 
> I am in a car park with D sitting in her car we have sex but then she says she wants to be in control which I have no issues with and so she is and we have sex again.



LOL, sex again. There is hardly ever a night without sex for you lately  :wink2: 





> We are lying in the car and I start complaining that I have not been sleeping to well because when I lie in bed the center of gravity changes so that instead of being pulled down I keep falling towards the window and nearly crashing through it. I tell D its very annoying.



Haha, gravity has changed, that's annoying! Maybe it's because of the Two Moons  :wink2: 





> Next I see a scene of Yellowstone park and a huge super eruption (but thats all I remember of it unfortunately )



Well, at least you got to see  a bit of yellowstone!





> *The Cube*
> 
> I am in a room hiding from 3 people who are trying to kill me but I have the use of some special block or large brick (there is a good chance it is a hyper cube) It looks almost like it does not exist, I can see a faint glowing blue outline and when I touch it it expands to fill the space I am in rendering me invisible from the people I am hiding from.



Hypercube is freaky  :tongue2:  (I liked the first cube better, is that a book also, Moonbeam?)






> It flashes bright and I can see it melting through the box we have put it on shaun almost touches it and I shout at him saying its burning at 2400 degrees C (not sure if thats right) then I realise that my jeans have been destroyed.



I don't know what thermite is, but with that temperature, it'll easily melt through the box  ::D: 





> I search for some more clothes but all I can find are these skin tight Lycra sky blue pants that are horribly revealing



OMG, did you put them on???

*




			
				Blond Girl
			
		


*



> I tell her "hey its alright it dosent matter what they think only those who care for you matter and anyway you look beautiful" I say smiling (as if that would help  lol) but she seems happier now and I sit down with her to have a drink.



Ahhh, sweet of you  :smiley: 

*




			
				It Hurts
			
		


*That is weird! Especially the part where she was screaming and made it sound like she was being raped.

Maybe this is a part in your SC that says you shouldn't have dream-sex all the time  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

Ohh, I missed this night  :Eek: 





> *DREAMS FOR 21 MARCH 2008*
> 
> The boss wanted to look good in front of his employees and so planned to have a photograph taken having sex with a beautiful lady but the photographer doesnt like the boss and so sneaks up on him and takes a photo of him having sex with a trumpet. The boss lost his job after that, we laugh about this and head down some stairs to chill out.



 ::lmao::  That was so funny  ::D: 
You have a highly creative mind, Mark  ::D: 





> Down stairs I am with 2 lads having a laugh, knowing full well it wont go down well I ask them what the Newcastle football score was (they lost lol and I am not a supporter) they laugh and call me a dick!....



hehe, that's something I would do IRL  :wink2: 
I don't like football  :tongue2: 
(but still, I'm a bit happy that PSV won some national championship again today)





> Not sure were this fits in but there is a part were I see 2 people shaking hands and someone says "A firm hand shake at a interview is good but try not to break bones" and I see someone with a crippled hand



LOL, more randomness. Good saying though  ::D: 





> She is sitting on top of me and I have my hands on her sides and she leans forward and kisses me. Its so electric and I tell her to kiss me again and she asks "is this real?" "yeah it is" and I kiss her again.



Ahhhh, no reality check?
Sounds nice, that exciting feeling is sometimes even better than sex!






> The skin is ripped apart and I can see the look of horror on her face clearly shows she can see my metal skeleton. My target has escaped and so I load up on weapons from the cabinet and set out to find my target again.



:bravo ::o: ne moment you have a completely 'normal' day life dream, the next moment you're playing in an action movie.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Xox

> Well dreams are a little vague last night plus I struggled to sleep and had this song called heartbroken stuck in my head http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTsHWzvJWDQ



Hey that's a good song. Hope it won't be stuck in my head though.  ::?: 





> I search for some more clothes but all I can find are these skin tight Lycra sky blue pants that are horribly revealing



Should've kept them on.  ::lol::  It would have been funny.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow everyone's having sex dreams. The change in gravity was hilarious though.  ::lol::  Talk about awkward moment in bed.

----------


## mark

> LOL. That's screwed up. You did the right thing by walking away. The only alternative would have been to smother her with a pillow. Hahaha.



 ::lol::  ha ha yeah I was actually worried I had hurt her at first even though I got no where near here but then after a while I was just thinking shut up dam it 






> Hmm, maybe you can play songs on your iPhone next time you have one stuck in your head



good idea sara  :smiley: 





> LOL, sex again. There is hardly ever a night without sex for you lately



lol what can I say, I am only human and I dont deny my urges ha ha.....either that or there is something wrong with me ha ha  :Oops: 





> Well, at least you got to see a bit of yellowstone!



yeah true but I wish I could remember more of that, still happy it was in there though  :smiley: 





> Hypercube is freaky  (I liked the first cube better, is that a book also, Moonbeam?)



yeah I saw it not to long ago, its alright but cube was much much better





> I don't know what thermite is, but with that temperature, it'll easily melt through the box



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALIH9dAAAUc





> OMG, did you put them on???



 :Oops:  yes! lol and it wasnt pretty ha ha






> That is weird! Especially the part where she was screaming and made it sound like she was being raped.
> 
> Maybe this is a part in your SC that says you shouldn't have dream-sex all the time



yes really weird, stupid DC I didnt even touch her lol  but there is no way I would want my SC to stop  giving me sex dreams ha ha

----------


## mark

> That was so funny 
> You have a highly creative mind, Mark



ha ha ha thanks sara, it sertainly was a unique moment






> Ahhhh, no reality check?
> Sounds nice, that exciting feeling is sometimes even better than sex!



yeah I know so silly I so should have done a RC, guess I was caught up in the moment  ::?:  and I agree that feeling is so much better then sex dreams  :smiley: 





> :bravone moment you have a completely 'normal' day life dream, the next moment you're playing in an action movie.



ha ha yeah such a strange transition lol cool as owt that dream was though

[quote=Xox;743758]Hey that's a good song. Hope it won't be stuck in my head though.  ::?: 

yeah I like it alot, just not when it stops me from sleeping ha ha





> Should've kept them on.  It would have been funny.



 ::shock::  dam you should have saw those things





> Wow everyone's having sex dreams. The change in gravity was hilarious though.  Talk about awkward moment in bed.



ha ha yeah I seem to have a lot and I notice everyone else does to but meh its only natural lol and I certainly am not botherred by it  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> lol what can I say, I am only human and I dont deny my urges ha ha.....either that or there is something wrong with me ha ha



LOL, you could have said 'look who's talking'  :wink2: 
But I go with your first reason  ::D: 





> yeah I saw it not to long ago, its alright but cube was much much better



It's been a while since I saw cube 2, it might have been good dreaming material. (as you proved)





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALIH9dAAAUc



Wow, you were actually right with the 2400 Celcius!
Damn, that is cool stuff! Iron oxide with aluminium they say... hmmm.... maybe I'll dive into the lab next week  ::D: 

BTW,  :Pissed:  at destroying the car cause it's French! That sweet Peugeot!






> yes! lol and it wasnt pretty ha ha



OMG, NOO!
/me pictures Mark skipping around in a sky blue legging  ::laughhard:: 





> yeah I know so silly I so should have done a RC, guess I was caught up in the moment  and I agree that feeling is so much better then sex dreams



Say no to the sex dreams! 





> there is no way I would want my SC to stop  giving me sex dreams ha ha



No sex before love  ::dreaming::

----------


## raklet

> I am in a car park with D sitting in her car we have sex....and....I have....a super eruption.



 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::   Way to go stud  :wink2:   I know I'm taking your words out of context, but reading the dream as a whole, I still think they are related.

----------


## Caradon

Oh I loved both the first and second Cube movie. The third one pretty much sucked though.

----------


## Pancaka

> dam MB you should have seen it, honestly it was the worst clothing I have ever seen! ha ha



You know what an emo is right? You have Chavs, we have emos...lets trade. I think we might like it better that way...nah maybe not.


*Spoiler* for _CAUTION! Emo Douche Bags._: 









Makes me wanna throw up... ::barf:: 
They're ALL dudes too. Bunch o freaks. They should be wiped off the planet . (<----- Period!)





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALIH9dAAAUc



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW8nKif5Nv4
I remember when that show came on here for a bit. That show was absolutely fantastic.





> Way to go stud   I know I'm taking your words out of context, but reading the dream as a whole, I still think they are related.



OMGFG LULZ!!!  ::lolxtreme:: 





> Oh I loved both the first and second Cube movie. The third one pretty much sucked though.



 I've never even heard of these cube movies lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> LOL, you could have said 'look who's talking' 
> But I go with your first reason



he he he never crossed my mind  ::chuckle:: 





> Wow, you were actually right with the 2400 Celcius!
> Damn, that is cool stuff! Iron oxide with aluminium they say... hmmm.... maybe I'll dive into the lab next week



well I knew a bit about the stuff anyway so its not like its a lucky guess. Cool as anything though isnt it, and if only I f=could make it  ::shock:: 





> BTW,  at destroying the car cause it's French! That sweet Peugeot!



ha ha ha ha I never even realised it at first lol its a history thing between the English and French  ::lol:: 





> OMG, NOO!
> /me pictures Mark skipping around in a sky blue legging



ha ha seriously I am glad I have never seen anyone wearing anything like that...so revealing  :Eek: 





> Say no to the sex dreams! 
> No sex before love



dunno if I can say no, I dont have any contril although love is better then sex  :smiley: 





> Way to go stud  I know I'm taking your words out of context, but reading the dream as a whole, I still think they are related.



ha ha ha thats brilliant mate! I never saw that one coming lol





> Oh I loved both the first and second Cube movie. The third one pretty much sucked though.



wow wait there is a third one? dam I shall have to look for that





> You know what an emo is right? You have Chavs, we have emos...lets trade. I think we might like it better that way...nah maybe not.
> 
> Makes me wanna throw up...
> They're ALL dudes too. Bunch o freaks. They should be wiped off the planet . (<----- Period!)



yeah we get Emos here to they are not as bad as chavs but can still be violent but hey if you want the chavs then you are more then welcome to them ha ha

ha ha that brainiac clip is great! I didnt know it made it to america. was it suscessful?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 23 MARCH 2008*

wooohooo I did a WILD last night, well not fully because I was already halfway there when I woke but still thats only my second of the year  :smiley: 

Oh and I missed a lucid to...actually did RCs but ignored the results  ::roll:: 

*Apocalypse*

I am a short time into the future and there has been a huge nuclear war between different religious sects, I am part of the resistance against theism and I am standing in what was once my city but is now a virtual desert punctuated by small skeletons of buildings.

I run into one such building were I hide out from a sand storm when I hear voices. I take cover and aim my sub machine gun into a door way were I see some people who I shoot without asking questions.

Going over to them to gather any supplies I realise that they are church enforcers, the theist army and I sigh my relieve because came so close to death.

*Scary Colleague*

I am a member of staff at an amusement complex, I am in charge of a set of games machines but I have no idea how they work or how much people should be paying to use them so I tell them to put in £3.30 for a shot.

The customers think its a rip off and when I look I see that in fact it is 3 pence for a shot and people have been way overpaying! I ask a female member of staff for help but she does not come and when I step into the next room I nearly have a heart attack.

She is floating in the air head hanging to one side as if she had hung herself but she issues this horrible scary scream which utterly terrifies me.

*Successful WILD*  :boogie: 

I wake up but not fully I feel like there is 2 of me and I know I am so close to a dream so I relax and breath for a minute or so until I am sure I can control the imaginary me. I roll out of my bed and fall but I just dont stop falling then I see a bright light maybe a star in the centre of my vision which is incredibly beautiful.

I stand up and I am in my room, I proceed directly to the window and fly out its bright and the sky is so beautifully blue but somehow the dream does not seem complete like its not fully formed. I can see about halfway down the street before it begins to fade to whiteness almost like there is a fog.

I approach a girl who I recognise is from my school and I ask her "what is the meaning of life?" she walks away from me. Using TK I pick her up and bring her back to me but before I can ask her again she disappears.

I approach another girl and sit down in front of her and she tells me that I am taller then she thought which seems a little strange but I ask her the same question but I wake up.

*Aliens*

I am in a Forrest with a group of people when we come across some green aliens, they are really tall and wearing silver robes. All the people I am with collapse to their knees and start worshiping them like they are gods or something.

I try to get them off their knees but the just wont and the aliens leave saying that we are to primitive to talk to and I am very annoyed at the people I am with and walk off.

*Got My Stuff Back*

I have returned from picking up some stuff from D, mainly the photos of my trip to Italy which I wanted. i begin emptying stuff out of the bag and placing them on the sofa. I take out the photos which I am happy I got back, three blue T-Shirts only one of which is mine but I am not sure about the others, a cup of some lumpy red liquid which mum drinks and says tastes like mango and finally some horribly crusty black socks  ::?: 

I decide now is a good time to do a RC and so I pinch my nose and breath twice but I cant believe I am dreaming so I leave it and say I will do another RC in a second once I have dealt with my mum who has started calling my name.  :Bang head:  :Bang head: 

I enter the kitchen and mum is pointing to something I ask her what it is twice but she does not say and eventually I scream at her "WHAT!!!"

----------


## Xox

> I take cover and aim my sub machine gun into a door way were I see some people who I shoot without asking questions.



You'd make a good soldier. :p

Congrats on the WILD.  ::content:: 





> I proceed directly to the window and fly out its bright and the sky is so beautifully blue but somehow the dream does not seem complete like its not fully formed. I can see about halfway down the street before it begins to fade to whiteness almost like there is a fog.



That happens to me all the time when I WILD! (Or lucid dream in basic) It's like I am in a picture that isn't fully painted. My "edges" in the dream can be very blurry.





> I approach a girl who I recognise is from my school and I ask her "what is the meaning of life?" she walks away from me.



Hehe, I always wanted to ask a DC that as well.  ::chuckle:: 





> I decide now is a good time to do a RC and so I pinch my nose and breath twice but I cant believe I am dreaming so I leave it and say I will do another RC in a second once I have dealt with my mum who has started calling my name.



Heh I do that too. Sometimes I'll ask myself "Am I dreaming," and I won't answer it and think "Who cares if I'm dreaming anyway." Haha. 

Oh and D seems to be appearing in your dreams a lot, why don't you make him/her a dream sign?

----------


## mark

> You'd make a good soldier. :p



 ::lol::  ha ha what indescriminately kill anything that moves ha ha I guess so lol

I can probably say I have been playing to much call of duty 4 lol 





> Congrats on the WILD.



 :smiley:  thanks xox! I really struggle with WILD its so difficult  :smiley: 





> That happens to me all the time when I WILD! (Or lucid dream in basic) It's like I am in a picture that isn't fully painted. My "edges" in the dream can be very blurry.



yeah thats exactly like it was! I love the way you state it by the way "not fully painted"  ::bowdown:: 





> Hehe, I always wanted to ask a DC that as well.



yeah I am still to get a answer on that one. This question was reminded to me by sara who recently asked the same thing






> Oh and D seems to be appearing in your dreams a lot, why don't you make him/her a dream sign?



D is a ex of mine who just wont get the hell out of my dreams although recently my dreams of her are changing form so hopefully my silly sub conscious has finally fixed my issues lol

I try to keep her as a RC but I hardly ever think of her during waking hours so its hard to do a RC

----------


## Burns

Congrats on the WILD, mark!  :boogie:  I've never had a WILD so it's neat to read what it feels like  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

> *Successful WILD*



Yay! Congrats.
I can never get a straight answer from DCs either... such a pain in the mikta.





> I decide now is a good time to do a RC and so I pinch my nose and breath twice but I cant believe I am dreaming so I leave it and say I will do another RC in a second once I have dealt with my mum who has started calling my name.



...Noooo! Thats gotta sting.

----------


## raklet

> I roll out of my bed



Grrrrrr. I so want to do that in a dream.  I've never experienced this rolling out of body / bed and think it would be really cool.


 ::chuckle::   Sorry you missed your RCs.  Better luck next time.

----------


## Caradon

::banana::  Congratulations Mark! I liked the seeing the white light part. I've seen that a few times during WILD attempts, it's pretty amazing.

----------


## mark

> Congrats on the WILD, mark!  I've never had a WILD so it's neat to read what it feels like



 ::D:  thanks Burns! I share your pain when it comes to WILD I am so bad at them, some like Caradon and Sara and Clarity totally naturals....wish I was like that  :Sad: 





> Yay! Congrats.
> I can never get a straight answer from DCs either... such a pain in the mikta.
> 
> ...Noooo! Thats gotta sting.



he he yeah dam right it was gutting! ha stupid sleeping brain lol





> Grrrrrr. I so want to do that in a dream. I've never experienced this rolling out of body / bed and think it would be really cool.



dont worry mate your not alone in finding it difficut, I think in my total of 58 lucids int the last year and a bit only twice have I had this rolling out of my body and I think it is associated with WILDS. 

it was a cool feeling but the falling and the light was the best feeling, so real





> Congratulations Mark! I liked the seeing the white light part. I've seen that a few times during WILD attempts, it's pretty amazing.



Ah really?! nice one man, what do you think causes that?

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 24 MARCH 2008*

Well due to my late nights in the past 2 weeks I didnt get to sleep until around 4am and had to be up at 6am I didnt have any recall  ::lol::  he he I am shatterred so I dont think I am going to be able to get round everyones DJ, Sorry

*No Dreams Recorded*

*RC Update!* 

On a massive positive note I started my RCing again today  :boogie: 

I did them when ever I saw a nice girl  ::roll::  and probably a total of about 11 or 12 random RCs  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice Job on the WILD, mark!  ::goodjob2:: 

And that floating co-worker would have been some freaky shit. o.O I can just imagine walking into a room and seeing (and hearing) that! Also, I thought it was funny how, when your mom didn't answer you, you just screamed "WHAT?!?"  ::lmao::

----------


## Tobby

Hey!

I'm now back to reading on regular basis. You're recall seems to be good lately! (except for last night that is  :wink2: )
Congrats on the WILD!!

I hope to be here from now on nearly everyday  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Nice Job on the WILD, mark! 
> 
> And that floating co-worker would have been some freaky shit. o.O I can just imagine walking into a room and seeing (and hearing) that! Also, I thought it was funny how, when your mom didn't answer you, you just screamed "WHAT?!?"



thanks man!  That wild was a real achievement for me because I struggle so much with them.

man that co worker thing was utterly terrifying ha ha I am sure you know that oh so special type of scared we get in dreams lol

he he I couldnt help shouting at my mum it was so annoying ha ha





> Hey!
> 
> I'm now back to reading on regular basis. You're recall seems to be good lately! (except for last night that is )
> Congrats on the WILD!!
> 
> I hope to be here from now on nearly everyday



hey man its been a while hows it going? 

yeah I was off work for 2 weeks but now I am back and clearly my recall is suffering for it ha ha

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 25 MARCH 2008*

Slept like a log and I have very little recall to show for it.

*Thought Dream Fragment*

This whole fragment was just an intense, confusing and complicated debate I seemed to be having with myself. All I remember of it was this

- Discuss family and how hard it is
- something to do with religion and Jewish laws?

----------


## Xox

Hehe, very random dream fragment. And starting to RC again?  ::goodjob:: 

And the weekdays just about kill my recall too.  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

> This whole fragment was just an intense, confusing and complicated debate I seemed to be having with myself.



Who won the argument? ::D:

----------


## Tobby

> hey man its been a while hows it going? 
> 
> yeah I was off work for 2 weeks but now I am back and clearly my recall is suffering for it ha ha



It's going very well for me lately! I love my new job!  :smiley: 
I read you changed jobs as well?





> *Thought Dream Fragment*
> 
> This whole fragment was just an intense, confusing and complicated debate I seemed to be having with myself. All I remember of it was this



Too bad about the recall, but it will come back! You've had this before and also came back.
Especially the second point looks like a point to have some serious debate about...

----------


## mark

> Hehe, very random dream fragment. And starting to RC again? 
> 
> And the weekdays just about kill my recall too.



 :smiley:  yep started RCing again which seems to be working out well, I had a lucid last night





> Who won the argument?



 ::lol:: ....me lol 





> It's going very well for me lately! I love my new job! 
> I read you changed jobs as well?



good stuff man, its nice to know your doing well! 

yeah I started a new job the other day which is tiring me out at the minute

----------


## mark

*DREAM FOR 26 MARCH 2008*

Good recall last night  :smiley:  a few lucids too which is good. I am glad I have started doing RCs again

*Patrelli Family vs Sylar*

In this dream I have a brother and sister and my father is peter patrelli, we are guarding a brown book which contains instructions on how to preform every power imaginable.

Peter and Sylar have a massive fight using many different powers including cryokinesis, TK, Pyrokinesis and many others. The fight is hectic and complex so I dont remember to much of this but I know that when Sylar finds out about the booklet by overhearing someones thoughts he stops fighting.

Sylar becomes our friend and trusted friend at that, he gets very close to us but we dont realise its all a ploy and he is just after the book.

*American Football*

I am standing on a field and suddenly this massively built guy comes over and he looks threatening and so I run away. He chases me for a while until he catches me and asks if I want to play American Football. 

We start the match but because I am smaller then everyone else I am much more agile and they just cant catch me so I am better then every player on the field.

*Basket Ball and Mean Girl 1*

I walk down a hallway and enter a sports room, there are loads of lads playing basketball and I stand by the sidelines watching. Suddenly CB from school runs up and asks if I want to join in, I am shocked by this so massively it kicks me into a small amount of lucidity. 

I start playing basketball and I love the fact that they cant compare to me and after kicking arse for a while and scoring a large number of baskets the game stops. 

People come up to me saying how good I was and I am thrilled that I might get to participate in the finale rather then just a practise. Just then 2 others come up to me and tell me that they will be taking my place which makes me very upset. 

I walk away slowly until I remember this is just a dream now fully lucid I run and float across the court disrupting the game. I then dive through the wall and back through the window doing this a couple of times. 

Back outside I am in a small lane between the sports building and a western looking building constructed of wood. I Fly up into the air and do a complex set of back flips and forward flips and twists in mid air which feels incredible! 

I land on the ground and do some silly little dance  ::lol::  and some blond girl in a grey/light brown dress who is quite good looking comes up to me and says " That was just not sexy, totally uncool....how embarrassing are you!" a little hurt by my stupid subconscious constructs.

*FA - DJ*

I am wanting to write down my dream but I know I am still dreaming, looking through my DJ I see some writing and then I turn the page and see an incredible drawing of a storm scene with a rough sea and a string of tornadoes in the background.

Turning again I see a movie of me when I am young wearing dodgy blue underpants and jumping round then my dick pops out of my underpants and I think how embarrassing this video would be. 

On the next page is another pencil drawing of a nuclear explosion, some kind of leaflet drops out the DJ and I pick it up but wake up before I can look at it.

*Mean Girls* 

I am at school and I am sitting at a table in a canteen with my friend craig, we are discussing how sexy this girl over the far side is when someone shouts "mark thinks your beautiful!!" at the top of his voice. A little embarrassed I just ignore it and turn to a cleaner who has started kicking off about some chewing gum on the floor as if it was my fault.

The cleaner leaves and the group of girls who were over at the other side of the canteen come over with little pieces of paper to get my number! I am a little shocked as this is totally unexpected but then the leader of the group scowls at me and says "wow err...look at his face!" 

I am stunned by this but before I can say anything a brown haired girl says "yeah, look at him yuk!" she looks me up and down and walks away. I am clearly upset by this and the leader says "well atleast you can be honoured we came so close to you" she gives me a pitying look and walks away.  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O You had some wild dreams last night sir, very wild indeed.... Icky mean girl though.

----------


## Sara

> *Patrelli Family vs Sylar*
> 
> In this dream I have a brother and sister and my father is peter patrelli, we are guarding a brown book which contains instructions on how to preform every power imaginable.



Wow, that is so cool!
I would even trade a lucid for a dream like that!





> Peter and Sylar have a massive fight using many different powers including cryokinesis, TK, Pyrokinesis and many others. The fight is hectic and complex so I dont remember to much of this but I know that when Sylar finds out about the booklet by overhearing someones thoughts he stops fighting.



Mwuahahah, interesting script for next season  ::D: 





> Sylar becomes our friend and trusted friend at that, he gets very close to us but we dont realise its all a ploy and he is just after the book.



Hehe, how could you ever trust him???  :tongue2: 





> I start playing basketball and I love the fact that they cant compare to me and after kicking arse for a while and scoring a large number of baskets the game stops.



Cool, athletic abilities in your lucid!





> People come up to me saying how good I was and I am thrilled that I might get to participate in the finale rather then just a practise. Just then 2 others come up to me and tell me that they will be taking my place which makes me very upset.



Ahhh, I happen to notice a lot of scenes like that in your dreams, Mark. Same with the girls that reject you.  :Sad: 
Maybe this will change now that you have a new job, with nicer colleagues?





> I walk away slowly until I remember this is just a dream now fully lucid I run and float across the court disrupting the game. I then dive through the wall and back through the window doing this a couple of times.



LOL, you're good at phasing through walls and flying at the same time!





> Back outside I am in a small lane between the sports building and a western looking building constructed of wood. I Fly up into the air and do a complex set of back flips and forward flips and twists in mid air which feels incredible!



Ohhh, this makes me wanne do back flips as well!
But for some stupid reason, I'm afraid of waking up when I'm upside down (I'm afraid of doing flips IRL as well, lack of control maybe?)





> I land on the ground and do some silly little dance  and some blond girl in a grey/light brown dress who is quite good looking comes up to me and says " That was just not sexy, totally uncool....how embarrassing are you!" a little hurt by my stupid subconscious constructs.



 ::lmao::  Can't help laughing, that was just too funny!






> Turning again I see a movie of me when I am young wearing dodgy blue underpants and jumping round then my dick pops out of my underpants and I think how embarrassing this video would be.




 And again: your brain is very strong at trying to humiliate you even in your lucids! (funny vid by the way  :tongue2: )

*




			
				Mean Girls
			
		


*And more mean people... Try to be a little nicer for yourself  :smiley: 
 

PS: now I'm jealous of you getting a lucid after you RC for just 1 day. I'm trying very hard every day and no lucids this week  :Sad:  They are just SO random  :Sad:

----------


## Pancaka

Woooooow...bitches  :Mad:

----------


## Tobby

> *Patrelli Family vs Sylar*



 Pretty awesome!! I like this kind of dreams of yours! Full packed with action and some story to it as well.





> *Basket Ball and Mean Girl 1*



Cool lucid! Sorry about the girl, but hey, it's just a girl. And a dream-girl on top of that!





> Turning again I see a movie of me when I am young wearing dodgy blue underpants and jumping round then my dick pops out of my underpants and I think how embarrassing this video would be.



Hehe  ::chuckle::  That would be a very funny video!

----------


## Caradon

Cool, I had a feeling there was a new Lucid in here. Glad I checked. :smiley: 
I loved the acrobatics. ::D: 

Oh, I forgot about your question on the light. I'll get beck to you on that in a PM.

----------


## -TazeR-

Hello Mark,

Just wanted to say I love reading over all of this!  Your entries encouraged me to start my own journal.  I was a reader before joining this message board :]
Very inspiring, and I hope you take a gander at my journal (in signature) and comment on it.  A few pointers perhaps?

hope to hear some interesting things in the future.
keep it up

----------


## Hiros

> *Patrelli Family vs Sylar*



Ohhh yeeeeaaaah! Now thats a dream worth writing home about.  :boogie: 

Congrats on the lucid. Wicked aerial acrobatics too.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey mark!  Heroes dream, and you got lucid, cool!  :bravo:





> I walk away slowly until I remember this is just a dream now fully lucid I run and float across the court disrupting the game. I then dive through the wall and back through the window doing this a couple of times.





Good job.  I gotta keep practicing that.  I want to be able to have people be able to go thru me too, if they are trying to get me, I want their hands to go right thru.  I know I say that all the time, but I think it helps me to talk about it, and I know you are a good listener.  ::D: 

 




> Back outside I am in a small lane between the sports building and a western looking building constructed of wood. I Fly up into the air and do a complex set of back flips and forward flips and twists in mid air which feels incredible!



 ::lol:: I think I know where that came from! (I know I can thank Caradon for making my dreams more athletic!)





> I land on the ground and do some silly little dance  and some blond girl in a grey/light brown dress who is quite good looking comes up to me and says " That was just not sexy, totally uncool....how embarrassing are you!" a little hurt by my stupid subconscious constructs.





You know it's just your SC, so it's OK.  ::hug::   Maybe you should practice doing stuff like that, and then visualize DC's coming and like wanting to rip your clothes off because the sexiness of the dance overwhelms them.  :smiley: 





> *FA - DJ*
> 
> I am wanting to write down my dream but I know I am still dreaming, looking through my DJ I see some writing and then I turn the page and see an incredible drawing of a storm scene with a rough sea and a string of tornadoes in the background.





Good job recognizing the FA!  You should totally draw that!  

 




> Turning again I see a movie of me when I am young wearing dodgy blue underpants and jumping round then my dick pops out of my underpants and I think how embarrassing this video would be.



Hmm, another dream about revealing and embarrassing blue undergarments, I wonder what this means.... ::whyohwhy::   ::chuckle:: 

 




> On the next page is another pencil drawing of a nuclear explosion, some kind of leaflet drops out the DJ and I pick it up but wake up before I can look at it.



Two disaster drawings.  That's cool to see those pics in your FA-journal.





> I am stunned by this but before I can say anything a brown haired girl says "yeah, look at him yuk!" she looks me up and down and walks away. I am clearly upset by this and the leader says "well atleast you can be honoured we came so close to you" she gives me a pitying look and walks away.



You probably just had this dream cuz of the bad stuff in the lucid before it.  I think you need to make a task for yourself of finding nice female DC's.  I know that's hard to do tho, those DC's can be very uncooperative.  ::?:

----------


## NeAvO

Arrrrhhhrhhhh I've fallen behind on my dream journal visits! Last time I was in here I was wondering what was wrong because you didn't have a sex dream! Hrm seems you are still having some troubles there  :tongue2:  With the embarrassing comments and flopping outness of dicks... ::D: 

P.s Heroes dream was cool! Sylar must've killed Matt though to hear the thoughts :O

----------


## mark

Hey everyone I am pretty much out of time on here tonight so I will respond to any DJs I havent visited and to every ones comments in my DJ tomorrow.

Tazer - thanks very much for you comment  :smiley:  I really appreciate that. I will visit you DJ tomorrow  :smiley: 

*DREAMS FOR 27 March 2008*

Poor Recall

*Hitchens!*

I am at a beach and I am climbing along the side of a steep cliff or maybe a pier, there is rubbish and seaweed everywhere. I am trying my hardest to reach Christopher Hitchens who is holding a lecture at the far end of the pier. Every time I get close I find myself at the beginning of the pier until he has finished then I find myself cleaning the rubbish up

----------


## Moonbeam

That would be cool to meet Hitchens.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> *Mean Girls*



Don't you pay them no mind.  That's just the jealous bits of you competing for attention with your "being accepted and loved" dreams.

----------


## mark

Sorry I have been at my aunties all day and its a little late now so I am just gonna update my dreams and check every ones DJ tomorrow....sorry people  ::?: 

*DREAM FOR 28 MARCH 2008*

Great dream recall and great night for lucidity...although I didnt get much done in them  :smiley: 

*Swimming/Falling - sexual content at the end*

I am with a large group of people and I am playfully chasing them through a slushy area and some trees. We stop outside a wooden shack and some man touches me on the arm, I get really annoyed at him and start shouting. 

Inside the house we are all sitting around KD from school tells me that he has split up with his girlfriend and I listen to him and try to comfort him for a while.

I decide to go for a run through the woods and I end up following a path, it starts to snow heavily and I realise that I am running on a frozen river that is following over the paths and roads. I start stamping on the ice and it breaks up allowing the water to flow again.

I start swimming along the river and I take a side path but the water is really shallow here and I scrape my hand on the ground. I stand up and start shouting, my hands are cut off the gravel but it hurts so bad! Now standing on a ice sheet I run over to a hole in the ice were I wash the blood off my hands which hurts like hell.

Then I realise suddenly its only a dream! and the pain stops instantly. I fly forward and over the roof of a nearby house, as I pass over the roof I see that the ground has fallen thousands of feet far below and I being to let myself free fall. 

I can see a landscape below me which is covered in various green square fields of different shades each divided by walls or small roads, I also see that there are farm cottages dotted here and there. All the time I am falling I have a intense falling feeling in my stomach until I land.

I have landed near a building and I enter into a small room which has a man and a woman in it. I show off to them and want to surprise them so I say to them "watch this" and I slowly push my hand through the wall, it feels very slightly resistant like when you push a knife through butter and it also has a slightly electric charge to it which tingles.

They gasp and I enjoy their shock but I want to move on. The woman gives me a soft opaque cube filled with a blue liquid as a gift to stop me leaving but it does not deter me. Somehow she has managed to handcuff me but I just let the cuffs phase through my wrists and drop to the floor.

"I have something I want to give you mark" I turn around to see her on her hands and knees, naked and rubbing spit into .....her self. I kick myself for not being able to resist I get down behind her and slide into her and wake up almost immediately


*Fragment*

-I bought a cod and a new HD DVD system which lets me watch them in the bath. Shaun tells me I should be careful in case that girl sees it because then she will use a JCB digger to remove the wires.

- I sneeze in the bath and a noodle comes out my nose, I pull it for a long time and when it is eventually all out I see there is a large pile of noodles in the bath tub

*Porn Shop*

I am in a porno shop in Leeds, I spend a fair amount of time looking for a good video to watch. I pass through a dildo section and some Chinese woman starts to talk to me "you see that there" I look to were she is pointing which is a massive dildo about a meter long and about 2 foot around "I used one of them the other week"

I laugh and ask her if it was any good whilst I am secretly stunned that anything so big could fit into someone so small "it was ok but it was a bit big" she says laughing. "listen here is my number if you want to use me tonight" she says and I take her number and smile that she wanted me  ::lol:: 

*Hero*

There is a laundry place which is run by a group of criminals. They have arranged for the price of the machines to be really high and that half the money paid in is siphoned off to be used for crime.

2 people have complained and the criminals have threatened to beat them up, enter me (to save the day  ::lol:: ) I give them a chance to apologize but they dont and start threatening me. 

I slam the back door and shutters to the front of the shop using TK, one of the men jumps to hit me and I grab him in mid air with TK and slam him down as hard as I can against the far wall.

*Chavs And Tornadoes*

I am sitting out on the wall in the street, its a beautiful day so sunny and warm. I am reading a book and I notice that there are alot of other in the street just going about their business. 

Suddenly there is a group of chavs riding on bikes, they are very drunk and making alot of noise. One of the chavs falls off his bike in the middle of the road and starts being sick I think "its a real shame there is no traffic"

One of the chavs throws his bike off a tree and I notice everyone has gone inside so I follow suit and escape from the chavs. Back up stairs I look out the window to see whats happening and I am stunned to see a burned up car and everyone crowded round.

I run down the stairs "Shaun quick come and see this!" I stop at the bottom and decide to do a RC I am dreaming!! I head outside and want to reform the car so I hold my hands over it but the heat burns so much so I decide to forget that.

I fly up to the roof of the building opposite me and am surprised to see that in fact its not sunny but slightly stormy. I follow the roofs a little way ahead and then I see that there are 3 tornadoes in the distance! "ah this will be fun!" I say out loud and I am really close to flying into one when I wake up.

*FA - Back on The Street*

I am back on my street and I decide that I will go looking for something beautiful and unique. I start flying around looking inside houses and down back lanes. I look up and fly into the sky but the sun is so bright I cant see to much.

Having failed this I look for some nice girls but the dream ends.

*FA - Questions*

I am back in my room and I do a RC having just "woke up" I am still dreaming!!! I leave my house from the back and go looking for either a good looking DC or a knowledgeable DC. I eventually find a elderly couple and decide that they look like they will know alot.

I ask them "tell me what is the point in life or the meaning?" but they ignore me, I ask this a further 3 times and get no response. Annoyed now I grab the old man but I wake up as I do this.

----------


## raklet

Great night of dreams!  

I love the free falling thousands of feet.  That sounds really awesome.   ::bowdown:: 

Don't pass the sex torch to Tobby just yet - I think you are still king.  ::D:

----------


## Hiros

Congrats on the lucids, very nice.
Wicked TK dream too.





> I kick myself for not being able to resist I get down behind her and slide into her and wake up almost immediately



Ahh, the trials and tribulations of lucid dreaming. Perhaps you will succeed next time?
I am currently failing this very test. Every damn lucid degrades into sex.

----------


## Tobby

I love your dreams tonight mark!
The falling and flying into tornadoes sounds awesome! That's something have set as a goal from now on: search for tornado and fly into it!
Let's start praktising.





> Don't pass the sex torch to Tobby just yet - I think you are still king.



Indeed, one detailed dream won't beat you just yet  :;-):

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I realise suddenly its only a dream! and the pain stops instantly. I fly forward and over the roof of a nearby house, as I pass over the roof I see that the ground has fallen thousands of feet far below and I being to let myself free fall.





Cool; I haven't done that for a while (note to self.)





> I have landed near a building and I enter into a small room which has a man and a woman in it. I show off to them and want to surprise them so I say to them "watch this" and I slowly push my hand through the wall, it feels very slightly resistant like when you push a knife through butter and it also has a slightly electric charge to it which tingles.





Always trying to impress the DC's!  ::lol::  I do that too, IDK why.





> They gasp and I enjoy their shock but I want to move on. The woman gives me a soft opaque cube filled with a blue liquid as a gift to stop me leaving but it does not deter me. Somehow she has managed to handcuff me but I just let the cuffs phase through my wrists and drop to the floor.





 ::shock::  That was one determined DC!  She wasn't going to give up until she got what she wanted!  You shouldn't have been so sexy, putting your hands into walls like that.  ::lol:: 





> I slam the back door and shutters to the front of the shop using TK, one of the men jumps to hit me and I grab him in mid air with TK and slam him down as hard as I can against the far wall.



That's pretty cool; TK in a non-lucid.  You must have been almost lucid.





> Suddenly there is a group of chavs riding on bikes, they are very drunk and making alot of noise. One of the chavs falls off his bike in the middle of the road and starts being sick I think "its a real shame there is no traffic"



Mark!  ::lol:: 





> I fly up to the roof of the building opposite me and am surprised to see that in fact its not sunny but slightly stormy. I follow the roofs a little way ahead and then I see that there are 3 tornadoes in the distance! "ah this will be fun!" I say out loud and I am really close to flying into one when I wake up.





This is a great night of dreams!  





> I am back on my street and I decide that I will go looking for something beautiful and unique.





What cool thought.  You did have a soft cube with blue liquid given to you; that sounded beautiful and unique.





> I leave my house from the back and go looking for either a good looking DC or a knowledgeable DC.





Mark, I seem to always be doing that too.  In dreams, I mean. ::D: 





> I ask them "tell me what is the point in life or the meaning?" but they ignore me, I ask this a further 3 times and get no response. Annoyed now I grab the old man but I wake up as I do this.



You were gonna beat the answer out of him, weren't you?  ::lol:: 

Mark that was really an amazing night!  Good job on the recall!

----------


## Burns

> *Chavs And Tornadoes*



I forget, are "chavs" another word for punk troublemaker kids? NeAvO explained it once and I think that's what it meant.

Do you have many tornado dreams? I seem to have a fair few but I'm never lucid in them. Have you ever flown into a tornado? If I'm ever lucid in a tornado dream, that's what I'd like to do and see what happens!

----------


## mark

*REPLIES FOR PREVIOUS DREAMS* 

*LucidBulbs* - yeah it was a wild night, quite good apart from my subconscious need to emotionally torture myself lol

*Sara* - Any heroes dream is totally cool lol and I have no idea why I trusted sylar ha ha it may have something to do with my real life habit of being overly honest and trusting to people. It gets me in trouble sometimes  ::shock:: 

he he back flips are cool! I wish I could do them more often, I can thank Caradon for the inspiration on that one

well the whole rejection and humiliation thing stems from my school life, it was drilled into me alot and I think those negative voices will always be there in my subconscious its just in my dreams I dont have my full conscious mind to control them to well.

*Tobby* - thanks mate  :smiley:  lol yeah that video was mad! ha ha I dont have a clue were that came from  ::lol:: 

*Caradon* - yep I owe those acrobatics to you! lol I wish I could remember to do them more often it was so much fun

*Hiros* - hell yeah! any heroes dream is cool  ::lol:: 

*moonbeam* -  hey MB I know that stuff can be freaky with the DCs and I am always happy to discuss this with you. Phasing through DCs would be a great way to avoid them.

yep your right MB caradon certainly was the influence for that athletics  :smiley:  he h and trust me if you saw that dance i did it certainly wouldnt turn anyone on ha ha 

Well I think my female DCs were treating me badly because I am convinced I have put some weight on, not alot by the way but I am not happy about it lol 

oh and yeah I was so desperate to reach hitchens but I couldnt quite make it ha ha

*Raklet* - Thanks man, my stupid DCs are mean sometimes ha ha

----------


## mark

> Great night of dreams! 
> 
> I love the free falling thousands of feet. That sounds really awesome. 
> 
> Don't pass the sex torch to Tobby just yet - I think you are still king.



yeah that free fall was incredible! so long it got a little scary towards the end but it was so intense. Much stronger then any feeling I have gotten from a roller coaster

he he fair enough I shall retain that title  ::shock:: 





> Ahh, the trials and tribulations of lucid dreaming. Perhaps you will succeed next time?
> I am currently failing this very test. Every damn lucid degrades into sex.



ha ha ha I think it is just us who has such huge problems ignoring the opposite sex in dreams ha ha





> I love your dreams tonight mark!
> The falling and flying into tornadoes sounds awesome! That's something have set as a goal from now on: search for tornado and fly into it!
> Let's start praktising.
> 
> Indeed, one detailed dream won't beat you just yet



thanks mate  :smiley:  I would love to fly into one it would be so cool

ha ha I guess, sex does appear to be in my dreams alot  :tongue2: 





> Always trying to impress the DC's!  I do that too, IDK why.!



he he yeah I wounder why we do that, maybe its some kind of confidence boost thing lol I dunno but its fun anyway ha ha






> That was one determined DC! She wasn't going to give up until she got what she wanted! You shouldn't have been so sexy, putting your hands into walls like that. !





ha ha ha I love the way you describe that  ::lol::  it was really strange like she was trying to kid nap me or something lol 





> Mark! !






 ::rolllaugh::  ha ha ha I know im evil arnt I? ha ha 







> What cool thought. You did have a soft cube with blue liquid given to you; that sounded beautiful and unique.!





 :smiley:  true, it was quite nice and very unique. It was a fascinating object really soft. I wounder what the fascination is with blue in my dreams at the minute.

What I wanted to do was find something like that light falls





> You were gonna beat the answer out of him, weren't you? 
> 
> Mark that was really an amazing night! Good job on the recall!



 :Oops:  maybe lol I dunno I was gonna force the info out of him 






> I forget, are "chavs" another word for punk troublemaker kids? NeAvO explained it once and I think that's what it meant.



chavs are basically "people" who wear tracksuits and caps, they spit, swear beat on people and have a somewhat warped sense of morality.

A video of a chav

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?...arch&plindex=9

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?...arch&plindex=8






> Do you have many tornado dreams? I seem to have a fair few but I'm never lucid in them. Have you ever flown into a tornado? If I'm ever lucid in a tornado dream, that's what I'd like to do and see what happens!



not really I have only had 2 LDs with tornadoes in them. I would love to fly into a tornado it would be so cool

----------


## Moonbeam

> chavs are basically "people" who wear tracksuits and caps, they spit, swear beat on people and have a somewhat warped sense of morality.



That's what you have to put up with?  ::shock::  Damn.  It's fing "A Clockwork Orange", what punks.  They ought to legalize concealed carry there, that's the problem.  I can see why you hate them.  You should move over here, mark.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 29 MARCH 2008*

My first dream is all over but my second is a bit more detailed.

*Enemy*

I am on a stargate earth ship and Anubis does something to me with his powers.

I am in a street and I am a terminator, another machine that I am trying to kill has uploaded a virus into my systems and I download a patch. I do this just in time and manage to fend of my attacker...

I am in a different street now I am Wamphryi and my enemy has sent a low class demon to kill me, I kill him easily and laugh at my enemy for underestimating me.

*Running From The Chariots*

I am part of a group of people who have special powers and control over certain elements. We are all standing on a hill near the edge of a forest, someone shouts that there are roman troops coming through the Forrest.

I concentrate on the area were the troops are passing and I focus intently and a firestorm erupts and I guide it over the troops to kill them. One of our men shouts from a small cliff face that their are chariots coming. 

One of the chariots  comes clattering over the hill and I send a jet of flame to torch it "is that it then?" I ask "no there are literally thousands of them" we start running and cross a river, I look back and can see the chariots coming.

On of the girls has been injured through her chest and I pick her up and take her into a small square cubicle which has a shower in it. She is a water element so the shower heals her.

Another girl comes in with a razor blade and says something about how I only use her and that I have never cared, she comes forward with the blade and I grab her hand and her neck "DONT YOU EVER THREATEN US LIKE THAT AGAIN OR I WILL KILL YOU" I shout at the top of my voice.


*RC Update*

I have not updated for a while, my RCing is going really well, even if I dont manage a actual RC I have definitely been questioning things recently which shows by how many lucids I have had in the last few days  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> That's what you have to put up with?  Damn. It's fing "A Clockwork Orange", what punks. They ought to legalize concealed carry there, that's the problem. I can see why you hate them. You should move over here, mark.



 
I mean dont get me wrong not all chavs are bad but alot of them are really scary people. Its like they are morally so far behind the rest of the world they are like the gangs in America or place like that. They mainly are horrible to each other but sometimes random people are dragged in

----------


## Moonbeam

> *RC Update*
> 
> I have not updated for a while, my RCing is going really well, even if I dont manage a actual RC I have definitely been questioning things recently which shows by how many lucids I have had in the last few days



I've gotten lucid twice lately from doing random RC's, so it does work.  I need to keep it up; it was easy when I was driving and back home amongst all kinds of dream signs.

----------


## mark

yeah I was so surprised by how much it does work! I never really took it to seriously up until very recently but I wish I had done such a good way to get lucid, plus the random RCs always make for such a huge shock lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> yeah I was so surprised by how much it does work! I never really took it to seriously up until very recently but I wish I had done such a good way to get lucid, plus the random RCs always make for such a huge shock lol



I know!  Thanks for reminding me of it.  It seems like I did it when I first started, then kind of let it slide.  I love that shock, it's so cool!  ::D:

----------


## Hiros

Wow, those are some wicked power based dreams  ::D:  congrats  ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on those last Lucids! 

To bad you didn't get to fly into the tornado's! That would have been so fun. Good job overcoming the false awakenings!

----------


## raklet

Those vids of Devvo are mad!  That guy sounds absolutely retarded.

----------


## Caradon

Hey mark. 

I think reading about your tornado dream caused me to have one! And I got Lucid because of it. The last time I read a tornado dream in a journal, the same thing happened! Thanks.

And guess what, you even made an appearance in the second Lucid I had last night. :smiley:

----------


## mark

Hiros - thanks man  :smiley:  it was quite good to be able to throw fire like that he he

Raklet - yeah devvo is very very scummy lol you should check out his other videos they are weird  ::shock:: 

Caradon - thanks mate  :smiley:  and yeah it would be so cool to get into a tornado during a dream. Looks like you got alot closer then I did though  :smiley:

----------


## mark

I lost my glasses!! I am totally gutted! my bag appears to have split and they dropped out in the street without me noticing! I cant believe it I have just lost a £280 pair of glasses  :Sad: 

anyway....

*DREAMS FOR 30 MARCH 2008*

I just couldnt sleep last night! I tried one of those Idoser type things for increasing dream recall but all it did was make me stay awake!

*The 70's and Strange Teeth*

I have gone back in time to the mid 70's and I am sitting in the first ever call centre in the UK. Some dude with long hair is trying to train me on using one of the very rare computers that are around. It big and white with a green screen...you know the old fashioned computers.

I find it highly amusing that I know so much more then this dude about computers and stuff.

Later that night I am staying in a caravan in a field and I am brushing my teeth but my mouth is really strange, when I smile my lips pull back from all my teeth not just the front ones and there are some teeth that appear to be suspended in mid air and are not supported by gums but are firm so that I can brush all round them.

----------


## Burned up

Hey when I started using computers it was still like that.  We had to be real programmers in those days - none of these animated graphics or windows or anything.

Some weird set of teeth you've got!

----------


## raklet

> I lost my glasses!! I am totally gutted! my bag appears to have split and they dropped out in the street without me noticing! I cant believe it I have just lost a £280 pair of glasses 
> 
> [



Wah?  Who pays $500+ for glasses?  Wow.  But, I'm so sorry for you.  I would be gutted to.  That really sucks.  Probably some chav has got them in his pocket now.  Urggh.

----------


## mark

> Hey when I started using computers it was still like that. We had to be real programmers in those days - none of these animated graphics or windows or anything.
> 
> Some weird set of teeth you've got!



 ::lol::  he he cool! I remember how crap the PCs were just 8 years ago when I was at school! lol I cant imagine those old PCs

yeah that teeth thing was really really strange, it was kind of hard to describe





> Wah? Who pays $500+ for glasses? Wow. But, I'm so sorry for you. I would be gutted to. That really sucks. Probably some chav has got them in his pocket now. Urggh.



 ::?:  they are nice glasses  :smiley:  they are valentino but when I got them I wanted to spend a fair amount on them plus its rare to find a good pair for less then 100 pound.

Its ok though some nice man found them lying by a main road and handed them in to the reception were I work so I got them back this morning  :smiley:

----------


## mark

DREAMS FOR 31 MARCH 2008

Well I had another lucid last night  :smiley:  dam these RCs are really paying off for me  :boogie: 

*Fragment - Temper Tantrum*

I am at CTs house and he says something mean to me so I through a tantrum and storm out the house only to knock on the door a few seconds later with my head bowed to say sorry.

*Laughing Fit*  ::lol:: 

I am in my room in bed watching Laguna Beach, shaun is on the PC when mum comes in and tries to make my bed when I am in it and I shout at her for this then she leaves. 

On the program there is a blond girl talking about how her friend got pregnant then went on a massive drinking binge. I tell shaun that I think the blond girl is quite fit but he says "nah, she is a stupid opinionated bitch"

I go to the toilet to take a pee, shaun is outside making annoying comments to me which in a way I find slightly amusing. For some reason I become lucid and just to be sure I do a nose RC and I can still breath. I am enjoying my pee so I continue until I am done he he.

I leave the bathroom and I remember I have a few of nothing7 tasks to do so I walk to a draw and pull out a notepad and pen which is broken and so I get another pen. I write a sentence I dont know which reads "stars are hot black" (but is actually like this stras are hot backl) next I try my hardest to think of a tune to hum or sing  but my mind is blank and I cant think of anything at all.

I walk into the front room were I see shaun sitting on the sofa, he is still making comments which are intended to annoy me but I find them kind of amusing. 

I walk over to him and attempted to give him a playful back hand but he dodges and I collapse to the floor and start hysterically laughing! so much I cant stop nor do I want to because I am overcome by the laughter and it feels great,

Shaun is now standing there with his mobile phone and is filming me and a focused and determined way but I just cant stop laughing.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool lucid, I have yet to get back and do nothing7's tasks, was it hard for you to do the tasks you acheived?

----------


## raklet

> they are nice glasses  they are valentino but when I got them I wanted to spend a fair amount on them plus its rare to find a good pair for less then 100 pound.
> 
> Its ok though some nice man found them lying by a main road and handed them in to the reception were I work so I got them back this morning



Well, I wasn't trying to criticize you mate.  I was just astounded that glasses could cost that much!  I had no idea.  I'm glad you have a nice pair that you enjoy and I am even more happy that you got them back.   :boogie:

----------


## mark

*REVIEW FOR MARCH 2008*

Total Lucid Dreams - 13

Total Normal Dreams - 77

Really quite a good month for dreams! this is the second most LDs I have ever had in a month since November last year  :smiley: 

I managed to get the basic task done which was quite cool although I would have loved to have attempted the advanced task.

My Rcing has really really helped my LDs this month, just to put it into context my average LDs per month is 6 or 7 and I think my LD total speaks volumes for how successful RCing has been.

*GOALS:*

I will continue with my RCs and also I think I would really like to try and have a battle with the Whamphryi in my dreams he he

*RCing For April*

OK so here is how my dreams break down into their main themes, I will concentrate on the top 3 and throw in random RCs during the day. There were other themes but they were seemingly random  

*Sex/Relationships/attractive girls* = 18
*Family* = 17
*Rejection/Fear/hurt/other negative emotions* = 11
*DV Member* = 5
*Vampires* = 5
*TV Shows* = 5
*D* = 4
*Chavs* = 4

----------


## mark

> Cool lucid, I have yet to get back and do nothing7's tasks, was it hard for you to do the tasks you acheived?



well I think his closing date for results is this friday. most of them were not to hard but I have really really struggled with the song one





> Well, I wasn't trying to criticize you mate. I was just astounded that glasses could cost that much! I had no idea. I'm glad you have a nice pair that you enjoy and I am even more happy that you got them back.



 :smiley:  nah mate I know you wouldnt criticize me you too nice to do that  :smiley:  I was trying to justify why I spent so much he he which I cant really do lol  :Oops:

----------


## Sara

> *Laughing Fit* 
> On the program there is a blond girl talking about how her friend got pregnant then went on a massive drinking binge. I tell shaun that I think the blond girl is quite fit but he says "nah, she is a stupid opinionated bitch"



Not the first time he criticizes a girl you like... 





> I go to the toilet to take a pee, shaun is outside making annoying comments to me which in a way I find slightly amusing. For some reason I become lucid and just to be sure I do a nose RC and I can still breath. I am enjoying my pee so I continue until I am done he he.



Whahaha, classic!
What's that thing with dream-peeing anyway?  ::D: 





> I leave the bathroom and I remember I have a few of nothing7 tasks to do so I walk to a draw and pull out a notepad and pen which is broken and so I get another pen. I write a sentence I dont know which reads "stars are hot black" (but is actually like this stras are hot backl) next I try my hardest to think of a tune to hum or sing  but my mind is blank and I cant think of anything at all.



Ah, I should try that last task as well: hum a song...
Good that the writing was quite easy. I wrote very effortlessly, but I remember from previous dreams that this is not always the case.





> I walk into the front room were I see shaun sitting on the sofa, he is still making comments which are intended to annoy me but I find them kind of amusing.



LOL, that's the best way to annoy them back  ::D:  not being irritated by their actions  ::D: 





> I walk over to him and attempted to give him a playful back hand but he dodges and I collapse to the floor and start hysterically laughing! so much I cant stop nor do I want to because I am overcome by the laughter and it feels great,



Hehehe, that is great!  ::laughhard::  Laughing is good for you  ::content:: 





> Shaun is now standing there with his mobile phone and is filming me and a focused and determined way but I just cant stop laughing.



Way to go!
I like it that you don't care about him when he's nasty  :tongue2: 

(ps: sorry, I'm unexplainably tired tonight, so I'm off to bed early (again) sweet dreams to all!)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> well I think his closing date for results is this friday. most of them were not to hard but I have really really struggled with the song one



Ah, darn, now I need to remember that when I become lucid [if I do, too much work >.<] You could have summoned up a radio and hummed to whatever it was playing. That would ahve worked right?

----------


## Moonbeam

That's funny that you had a laughing fit in your dream.  I think that has happened to me before, but not for a while.

----------


## Pancaka

> That's funny that you had a laughing fit in your dream.  I think that has happened to me before, but not for a while.



 you had one in my dream lol.

----------


## Caradon

Great work this month Mark! 

Nice Lucid, I know how things can get funny like that sometimes. It's happened to me too.

Sorry to hear about your glasses! I wear glasses too, so I know how much that would suck.

EDIT: Oh, I just saw you got them back. That's cool. I bet that was a relief!

----------


## Hiros

Congrats for March. Thats a lot of lucids!
Doing a review is a good idea.

I'm glad you got you glasses back! Especially when they're so expensive, I also had no idea they could cost so much.

----------


## Pancaka

> Congrats for March. Thats a lot of lucids!
> Doing a review is a good idea.
> 
> I'm glad you got you glasses back! Especially when they're so expensive, I also had no idea they could cost so much.



There's a place called Mont-Blanc where they sell pens at a minimum of $300. They're made of gold and probably have diamonds in them...and the ink is from a golden octopus. It's for CEO's and crap probably. I still wouldn't pay $300 for a pen. No matter how rich I get.

http://www.montblanc.com/products/26.php

Pens look nice though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> you had one in my dream lol.



Well, I wasn't counting that one!  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

> Well, I wasn't counting that one!



you read it? hehe. I don't remember if you ever visited. I'd still like some more people. That would be pretty cool to have a pretty popular DJ, then again my dreams are not epic in any way. I'm workin on it! I had another LD last night so I just keep gettin better...time for me to stop spammin marks DJ now  :Oops: .

----------


## Moonbeam

> you read it? hehe. I don't remember if you ever visited. I'd still like some more people. That would be pretty cool to have a pretty popular DJ, then again my dreams are not epic in any way. I'm workin on it! I had another LD last night so I just keep gettin better...time for me to stop spammin marks DJ now .



Oh Pancaka I'm sorry, I thought I did...I thought it was a while back.  Your dreams are as epic as anyone's.   ::hug::   I'm going there right now.  (You should come tell me if I am in one of your dreams!  Maybe it was las week when I was on vacation.)

----------


## mark

My time is up for tonight so anyone who I have not replied to either in my thread or in their DJ, you ave my apology

*DREAMS FOR 01 APRIL 2008*

terrible sleep last night!

*NO DREAMS RECORDED*

----------


## Burned up

> My time is up for tonight so anyone who I have not replied to either in my thread or in their DJ, you ave my apology
> 
> *DREAMS FOR 01 APRIL 2008*
> 
> terrible sleep last night!
> 
> *NO DREAMS RECORDED*



Not a very funny April fool joke by your unconscious then.  Hope you get a good one tonight.

----------


## Hiros

> There's a place called Mont-Blanc where they sell pens at a minimum of $300. They're made of gold and probably have diamonds in them...and the ink is from a golden octopus. It's for CEO's and crap probably. I still wouldn't pay $300 for a pen. No matter how rich I get.



lol, golden octopus  ::D: 
Thats insane! I'd never pay that much either.
Some people have too much money and don't seem to know what to do with it. If they feel compelled to spend like that, why don't they buy a regular pen and give the leftovers to charity? Its not like a $300 pen functions any better.
Unless it has a built in laser pointer of course, those are cool and totally worth it...





> *DREAMS FOR 01 APRIL 2008*
> 
> terrible sleep last night!
> 
> *NO DREAMS RECORDED*



Give your mind a swift kick to the cerebral cortex as punishment.
That sucks, lucky there is always another night ahead.  :smiley:  One nights nothing in the scheme of things.

----------


## mark

hey everyone sorry I havent been round to much in the last few days.

*replies to responses I never got round to doing* 

*Sara* - lol I dunno what it is with dream peeing ha ha but it certainly seems to be making its rounds around DV lol

Yeah laughing is great especially in dreams it boosts your mood like few other things can 

*moonbeam* - he he yeah it was strange because it clearly is not funny but dam did I laugh ha ha

*caradon* - lol cheers mate  :smiley:   yeah I nearly died when I thought I lost my glasses but I was so relieved when I found them phew

*Hiros* - thanks man actually the idea for a review was originally caradons which I thieved ha ha

*Pancaka* -  ::shock::  dam those pens are insane! wouldnt mind one though  ::lol::

----------


## mark

> Not a very funny April fool joke by your unconscious then. Hope you get a good one tonight.



indeed it was not! stupid subconscious ha ha





> Give your mind a swift kick to the cerebral cortex as punishment.
> That sucks, lucky there is always another night ahead.  One nights nothing in the scheme of things.



he he to true mate, one night of no recall isnt to bad  :smiley:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 02 APRIL 2008*

Well my sleep and recall is really really bad, not much else to say lol

*Fragment*

I am running for my life up a spiral stair cases made of brick or sandstone, everything has a red glow to it. I am getting chased by people? or maybe vampires and I have to climb across a thing steel girder to escape.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 03 APRIL 2008*

 :Mad:  I just had my dreams wrote out and was about to post when Internet explore decides its going to fuck up and crash! I am not happy 

Well anyway I had a great lucid last night! to say I was stunned by what I saw is the biggest of understatements 

*Water Park and Galaxies*

I am gonna split this dream as part 2 is so very different as I am sure you will see  ::lol:: 

I am at a water park with shaun and we have climbed a large tower which houses a really intense slide. We get to the top and I can see the its gonna be bad! it has loads of twists and turns in it. Shaun goes first and then I step into the tube and push myself down as hard as I can.

About a second later I come slowly out the other end! dam that was a total disappointment and utterly confusing! I look back and see that the slide is huge but the travel time was almost instantaneous. 

We give up and decide the place is shit and head for home. Its dark outside and the sun is setting and I freeze and say "ah shit!! I left my trainers at the water park!!" shaun says "well why dont you climb the fence and look to see if you can find them. Oh and remember if you want to zoom in use your thumb"

I know I am dreaming somehow and I climb the fence and fly into the air and head back to the water park. I am fairly high when I see what at first I think is a sunset. I stop to admire it.

Going from left to right across my vision the land drops of in a sheer cliff, to the right of me far in the distance I can see gentle hills. All the land is silhouetted black against the quickly darkening sky.

Just beyond the cliff I see that there are alot of low level clouds clustered in the distance and that there is and incredible deep purple/red light shinning through them. But as I look closer I realise that is not actually what I see.

The land is now so dark its almost invisible, all I can see are these "clouds". I notice that in fact the light is not shinning through them but from them!! looking closer I see millions and millions of tiny pin pricks of light in various sizes, and shades of red, yellow, orange and blue.

I notice that in fact the whole thing is slowly spinning and floating in blackness and I realise what it is, its a Galaxy!!! I cant believe it! and it really is so stunningly beautiful! the scale of it is incredible and I am frozen, glued to the spot in utter awe of what I am seeing (I am not great at explaining it but it was one of the most emotionally intense things I have ever ever seen!) 

*PART 2 - SEXUAL CONTENT*

But then everything goes black and I start spinning in an attempt to save the dream.

At first I saw nothing then I see 2 people sitting cross legged facing each other. It is me and this girl from work who is incredibly beautiful, we are sitting on some grass and some lady is interviewing her. 

Amy is looking very cartoonish as I lift her yellow top and kiss her stomach, as I do I notice that the "quality" of the dream is now realistic and I slowly kiss up her stomach until I kiss her nipple and she lets out a small sigh.

Now we are having sex but really strangely, I am taking her from behind yet kissing her stomach (I am just not that flexible ha ha) and it starts getting really confusing like I cant tell which is me and what is her like we have become intertwined and are merging as one  ::shock::  its really kind of strange but incredibly good!

----------


## Caradon

Sounds like an amazing Lucid Mark. I wish I could have seen that. I can just imagine how it must have felt to be there.

The sex part sounded almost like vampire sex.

----------


## mark

> Sounds like an amazing Lucid Mark. I wish I could have seen that. I can just imagine how it must have felt to be there.
> 
> 
> The sex part sounded almost like vampire sex.



honestly I was stunned! it was like I was on the edge of something just perfect, almost "spiritual" (using the word cos I cant think of a better description of it)

lol yes that is exactly what it was, I never put that because I thought I would have to go into describing whamphryi sex lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sounds like an amazing Lucid Mark. I wish I could have seen that. I can just imagine how it must have felt to be there.
> 
> The sex part sounded almost like vampire sex.



My thoughts exactly!  On both dreams.  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

> Sounds like an amazing Lucid Mark. I wish I could have seen that. I can just imagine how it must have felt to be there.
> 
> The sex part sounded almost like vampire sex.

----------


## Pancaka

> I just had my dreams wrote out and was about to post when Internet explore decides its going to fuck up and crash! I am not happy



 SUCKS! Internet explorer is known to suck. I'd download the Mozilla Firefox browser. It takes just short of 5 secs to set up lol. It even has a built in spell check that works on DV  :wink2: .

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

----------


## Moonbeam

I recently switched to that, and everything is going faster.  The spell checker is cool too.

Too bad about your dreams, mark--that really sucks!  ::furious::   Sometimes when I lose something and have to re-type it, it comes out better the second time...is that some consolation?  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Now we are having sex but really strangely, I am taking her from behind yet kissing her stomach (I am just not that flexible ha ha) and it starts getting really confusing like I cant tell which is me and what is her like we have become intertwined and are merging as one  its really kind of strange but incredibly good!



Lol. That's pretty weird. I can understand what you mean, though. Sometimes I get that feeling where I'm both myself and another person, at the same time. It's definitely strange.

----------


## mark

> SUCKS! Internet explorer is known to suck. I'd download the Mozilla Firefox browser. It takes just short of 5 secs to set up lol. It even has a built in spell check that works on DV .
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/



yeah I had firefox but I done something to it and now it does not work  :Sad:  I think I blocked it with my firewall and I dont know how to unblock it lol

EDIT: just got firefox working again wooohooo!!!





> Too bad about your dreams, mark--that really sucks!  Sometimes when I lose something and have to re-type it, it comes out better the second time...is that some consolation?



Yeah thats true it often gives you time to reword something but I was really tired last night so I never had much time to do that and I certainly didnt have the patience for it lol





> Lol. That's pretty weird. I can understand what you mean, though. Sometimes I get that feeling where I'm both myself and another person, at the same time. It's definitely strange.



yeah lol it was strange but kind of cool lol

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 04 APRIL 2008*

OK night of recall, no lucidity but meh who cares lol

Oh on a non dreaming note the new series of Dr Who started today which is brilliant so I hope that has some influence  :smiley: 

*At Restaurant With D*

- there is a part were I am walking around a snow courtyard and open roofed corridors looking for D, I walk into a room which is fairly desolate and I somehow think I  have made a bad decision coming here

- I am sitting at a table in a restaurant with D and her new boyfriend, we have just ordered some strawberry and chocolate ice cream from a van. D has 2 Yorkshire terriers running around getting in peoples way and also 2 kids who are making loads of noise! which is really annoying.

Her boyfriend keeps trying to engage me in what he thinks is intelligent conversation but I am left with the impression that 1. her boyfrind is stupid and that 2 D. has really let herself go.


*PJ's Book and Shaun At Christmas*

It is Christmas and my mum has got me a book about lucid dreaming written by PJ. The book consists of a series of comic like story boards but painted to a high standard which depict the story of some of the best dreams around.

Shaun comes in my room and asks mum if he can borrow some money and when asked how much he asks her for &#163;1000 which she gives him without question. This annoys me but I do wounder what he wants with it. 

It turns out he wanted to go to town to buy mums Christmas present which is also confusing considering its already Christmas day. Anyway he comes back with out a present but some of the money is gone and I get angry that he has spent a load of money on weed.

*Phone Troubles - Fragment*

I am trying to use my phone but I cant because the military have somehow commandeered my line and every time I try to make a call some general warns me I am treading on thin ice.

*Dinosaurs/Mutants and WTF Moment With Nice Girl*

I am on a small island in the middle of a grimy highly industrialized river. Its dark, raining and very stormy, I am standing by a cage which has a tiny Raptor in it. I climb into the cage and in the process of closing the door I kill the mini Raptor by trapping it in the door and severing it in two.

A crane attaches to my cage and just before the cage is lifted a fully grown Raptor tries to claw me through the cage bars but I am lifted to safety. As I am being carried by the crane over the river I see a load of other cages dotted along the banks of the river which all contain Dinosaurs and mutant animals.

I am placed down in a docking area and am taken on a tour of some of the facilities. I am shown a room like prison cells and in them are mutant bears and gorillas, they have no hair and are wrinkly skinned and strongly muscled and veined. They have red eyes and modified claws which are huge and look like they are made of steel and to top it off they are going mental in their cages.

I enter a large hall were there is some kind of game show were 2 people a man and woman are playing against each other. They are attached to bungee cords and are jumping up to the ceiling to collect raspberries, the one woman wins by collecting the most and the loser is killed by having a ton of fruit dropped on him.

Scene change...I am giving the girl a massage and she is naked on a table with a towel covering her ass, she is really liking the massage and things get a little heated and she starts grinding on me. She turns around and I continue massaging her but I am also kissing her. 

She now has her legs wrapped around me and I can see everything and just as things are getting exciting she farts! But its like no other fart and it keeps coming and coming and is actually causing a gust of wind in my face  ::barf:: Once she is finished she runs off giggling and I am left on the table thinking what the fuck just happened!!

----------


## Hiros

Congrats on the lucid. That galaxy sounds incredible. Thats the kind of thing that I want to see.





> I am trying to use my phone but I cant because the military have somehow commandeered my line and every time I try to make a call some general warns me I am treading on thin ice.



Ahaha! That is brilliant! So funny  :smiley:  Imagine if something like that actually happened, completely ludicrous.





> ... just as things are getting exciting she farts!



What the fuck indeed.
The dinosaurs were cool though! And what an odd raspberry game, the loser DIES? lol.

----------


## Burned up

What an awful finish to a beautiful scene.  Mind you, some people are kinky for that sort of thing so ... don't knock it till you try it!

----------


## mark

> Congrats on the lucid. That galaxy sounds incredible. Thats the kind of thing that I want to see.



ah man it was great! such an incredible sight! I get things like that every now and then....or rather just twice lol 





> Ahaha! That is brilliant! So funny  Imagine if something like that actually happened, completely ludicrous.



yeah lol it was a insane moment ha ha was really freaking me out





> What the fuck indeed.
> The dinosaurs were cool though! And what an odd raspberry game, the loser DIES? lol.



ha ha ha! I dunno what to say about that dream lol 





> What an awful finish to a beautiful scene.  Mind you, some people are kinky for that sort of thing so ... don't knock it till you try it!



 ::lol::  ha ha yeah totally spoiled the moment lol 

you know I know what you mean when I was at college there was a video went round the internet called Brazilian fart porn!  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 06 APRIL 2008*

Great great night of dream recall last night fairly detailed and even a lucid 

*Trouble Flying*

I dont know what happened before this at all and this is a first for me! It must be the result of reading others failed attempts at flying 

I am standing in a field holding a girl in my arms she is not moving and maybe hurt?. My lucidity is fairly low when I try to fly off with her but I cant get very high, its like I have reached a ceiling and cant get any higher.

I push harder and force myself higher, I am maybe 40ft when I hit another ceiling and fall back to the ground. It doesnt hurt when I land but its really really frustrating.

Flying again I end up on the roof of a very tall building and I admire a huge tree which is about twice the size of the building I am on. Trying to reach the top of it I collapse to the ground again.


*Bathroom Sex*

I am in a unisex bathroom when Carla walks in, she is really happy to see me and we flirt around for a bit. She starts making really forward innuendos and I return them and then say something like "I am not gonna let you slip away this time" as I walk towards her.

I start kissing her and I am aware that she is in the process of moving her knickers to the side (she is wearing a skirt) when SS walks into the room (SS is someone I dont like we had a massive argument once and she is a huge bitch lol)

SS starts saying stuff like "what you lowering yourself to this for carla" and "he is clearly gonna be a shit lay" and I tell her "your only saying that because I rejected you" (which is true in real life) then I tell her to fuck off and take carla by the hand into the cubicle.

In the cubicle I proceed to give carla oral sex until she cumes then we have sex but I walk halfway through.
*
Guns*

Me and Shaun are part of call of duty 4 and for a weapon I choose a P90 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4OzXZe7FKI) We are hiding behind a wooden fence and picking off enemy troops in the distance.

I am in a room holding a shot gun and some woman is telling me that shot gun rounds can travel 1 mile before they become ineffective and I tell her that is clearly not true.

*Phones and Sarah (quite boring until the end)*

I am in college again and I am in a classroom playing around with my Iphone, I hear a radio playing and there is an advert on saying that some company is selling mortgages for 10, 15 or 20 pounds. This is an offer I cant refuse.

I walk over to Marie and Sarah and sit between them so I can gain access to the phone. I make 4 calls and after each all I hang up on marries phone by mistake lo.

Sarah has a new Iphone which is really long (like 2ft in length) it has loads of buttons on it and she is asking if I can help her to find some files she has lost on them. Looking through the phone I can see she has some really cool games and videos and I tell her this.

It turns out that they were just taking the piss out of me (somehow?) and they are laughing at me. The lesson ends and we head out on a field trip? or maybe just home.

We are walking past a castle  and trying to catch up with the rest of the group when the screaming starts! I see in the distance the bloke from the movie scream with the black cloak and ghost mask is killing people. We sneak along the behind a wall and keeping low so as not to be seen.

I see a gap in the wall and look round, I can see the scream man looking round for his next target. Marie has run off and I tell Sarah to follow me which she does and I take her hand and run into a male toilet and into a cubicle and lock the door.

I can see that she is clearly thinking I am strange for brining her in here so I tell her "dont worry its safe in here" some bloke starts kicking off that I am in the cubicle he says "Dude!! you have got to be fucking kidding" and I ignore him until he goes away.

I take Sarah's hand and walk further round into the cubicle next to the toilet still she looks a little uneasy and I tell her "its ok Sarah you dont have anything to worry about, I have hidden from him 6 times in here and its safe. Its a long night but we will be ok"

Suddenly she is very close to me and I am aware of just how warm she is "Mark, its OK you know, your not alone any longer" and I feel so light and free. I collapse down onto the toilet so overpowered by the emotions she has caused and she sits on me with her arms draped across my shoulders and I say "no I guess I am not". 

I wake feeling truly free but perhaps a little sad it was only a dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

What a list of dreams! Everything from frustrated flying, which I haven't experienced in a while but I do remember the aggravation, to lots of different cubicle scenarios.

----------


## raklet

> D. has really let herself go.



Sounds to me like you are starting to let D go (meaning letting go of the poor opinion of yourself that D represents)





> the loser is killed by having a ton of fruit dropped on him.



  LOL.






> But its like no other fart and it keeps coming and coming and is actually causing a gust of wind in my face Once she is finished she runs off giggling and I am left on the table thinking what the fuck just happened!!



ROFLOL

----------


## mark

> What a list of dreams! Everything from frustrated flying, which I haven't experienced in a while but I do remember the aggravation, to lots of different cubicle scenarios.



 :smiley:  thanks LB 

hehe yeah thats the  first time I have experienced that difficulty but dam it was annoying lol. Yeah cubicles ha ha  :Oops:  although only one dream was sex related  :smiley: 





> Sounds to me like you are starting to let D go (meaning letting go of the poor opinion of yourself that D represents)



Thanks for noticing that mate  :smiley:  I think it true I may eventually be free of D! I hope so maybe it means I can properly move on now 





> ROFLOL



he he he such a mad scene wasnt it lol!!! thank god there was no smell  ::shock::

----------


## The Cusp

> although only one dream was sex related



Only one?  You're slipping!  And it was only oral sex too, which isn't surprising considering your frustrated flight dream where you couldn't "keep it up".  Just kidding. ::D:

----------


## mark

> Only one?  You're slipping!  And it was only oral sex too, which isn't surprising considering your frustrated flight dream where you couldn't "keep it up".  Just kidding.




ha ha ha brilliant! I never saw that one coming lol   ::bowdown::

----------


## Burned up

Wow what a night.  Please tell me where I can find this magic cubicle???

----------


## raklet

> then I tell her to fuck off and take carla by the hand into the cubicle.



I didn't think about it at first, but on second thought, it is quite disgusting to have sex in a bathroom stall!  ::holyshit:: 

I mean, if you were performing on her, then I would assume she was sitting on the loo and you were right down next to it.  I never been in too many public bathrooms that were very clean.  ::shock::

----------


## Pancaka

> I didn't think about it at first, but on second thought, it is quite disgusting to have sex in a bathroom stall! 
> 
> I mean, if you were performing on her, then I would assume she was sitting on the loo and you were right down next to it.  I never been in too many public bathrooms that were very clean.



 I was thinking that about the second one. How could you be that comfortable sitting on a public toilet, especially having such a tender moment?

I do remember being in one public bathroom that was REALLY clean. In the library. Only public toilet I've ever sat on in a LONG time.

----------


## Hiros

ohh yeah, nice display of dreams right there.
Action, Sex, Lucidity, Flying. Everything the body needs.

Too bad about the difficulties. I had an invisible ceiling once, a few years back before I started a DJ. I wasn't lucid, It was like a video game, complete with those annoying invisible walls and ceilings.

----------


## Burned up

> I didn't think about it at first, but on second thought, it is quite disgusting to have sex in a bathroom stall! 
> 
> I mean, if you were performing on her, then I would assume she was sitting on the loo and you were right down next to it.  I never been in too many public bathrooms that were very clean.



Have you ever seen Trainspotting?

----------


## mark

> Wow what a night.  Please tell me where I can find this magic cubicle???



he he yeah I really wish those nice places exist ha ha





> I didn't think about it at first, but on second thought, it is quite disgusting to have sex in a bathroom stall! 
> 
> I mean, if you were performing on her, then I would assume she was sitting on the loo and you were right down next to it.  I never been in too many public bathrooms that were very clean.







> I was thinking that about the second one. How could you be that comfortable sitting on a public toilet, especially having such a tender moment?
> 
> I do remember being in one public bathroom that was REALLY clean. In the library. Only public toilet I've ever sat on in a LONG time.



he he just to clear this up, both bathrooms were white tiled and incredibly clean. The seats were down on the toilets and they also were clean ha ha

Raklet - she was bent over hands against the wall lol fortunatley my face was no were near the toilet seat ha ha  ::lol:: 





> ohh yeah, nice display of dreams right there.
> Action, Sex, Lucidity, Flying. Everything the body needs.
> 
> Too bad about the difficulties. I had an invisible ceiling once, a few years back before I started a DJ. I wasn't lucid, It was like a video game, complete with those annoying invisible walls and ceilings.



lol yep everything I could want from a dream  ::lol::  just wich my flying was better though 





> Have you ever seen Trainspotting?



he he that film is insane lol!!

----------


## mark

OK I am very tired tonight and I have a bad headache so I am looking to spend as little time as possible on the PC. Sorry everyone.

*DREAMS FOR 06 APRIL 2008*

Really poor sleep last night and as a result I have bad recall to. Still there is always tomorrow 

*Fragments*

- In town with mum we go to the metro station and I slide down a steep ramp, mum does the same but falls and smashes her head off the floor which leaves a huge black eye.

- I am with shaun and his chav friends, some chavs start on his friend then run away. I follow shaun and friends as the chase after the chavs and start seriously beating on them. I try my hardest to stop the violence but I cant.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Street lamp sliding? Sounds fun~

----------


## raklet

> - I am with shaun and his chav friends,



Is shaun a chav too?  ::shock::  No wonder he is such a jerk in some of your dreams!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Trouble Flying*
> 
> I dont know what happened before this at all and this is a first for me! It must be the result of reading others failed attempts at flying 
> 
> I am standing in a field holding a girl in my arms she is not moving and maybe hurt?. My lucidity is fairly low when I try to fly off with her but I cant get very high, its like I have reached a ceiling and cant get any higher.
> 
> I push harder and force myself higher, I am maybe 40ft when I hit another ceiling and fall back to the ground. It doesnt hurt when I land but its really really frustrating.
> 
> Flying again I end up on the roof of a very tall building and I admire a huge tree which is about twice the size of the building I am on. Trying to reach the top of it I collapse to the ground again.



I HATE that!  :Pissed:  Coincidentally enough, I had that same problem in my last lucid dream. I was trying to get up on a rooftop where some chick was dancing, and I could only get to about 10 feet away, when I just started sinking, like I was running out of gas or something. Annoying.  ::angry::

----------


## mark

> Street lamp sliding? Sounds fun~



lol sorry LB it was steep ramp not street lamp  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle:: 





> Is shaun a chav too?  No wonder he is such a jerk in some of your dreams!



well shaun is a semi chav, by no means on the level of devvo he just wears the clothes and talks a little shit. Same with most of his friends generally they are nice but there are a few who are not.




> I HATE that!  Coincidentally enough, I had that same problem in my last lucid dream. I was trying to get up on a rooftop where some chick was dancing, and I could only get to about 10 feet away, when I just started sinking, like I was running out of gas or something. Annoying.



yeah how annoying is that!! lol I read your dream and I think you got the worst ha ha atleast there was no fit girls waiting for me on the roof lol

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 07 APRIL 2008*

lol I slept so much last night so my recall isnt great. Once again its a fragmentary dream...dam working destroys recall lol 

*Bees and Coat - Fragments*


- Terminator comes through a door and makes some kind of incredibly funny remark before shooting the hell out of someone running away from him.

- I am standing in a field with a few trees behind me and a doorway in the rocks to the left and in front of me. They are the only way to go but there are bees everywhere. They scare the shit out of me and I really begin to get worried.

I start running around and notice that the bee population doubles every few seconds, the buzzing is really loud now and I collapse to the floor.

- I pick up my coat from a cloak room but when I put it on it is a bit tight, I realize that it has white lines inside and in fact the coat is not mine. I take it back to the cloak room and try to get mine but its not there! they have sold it to someone. 

D is there and she is trying to laugh about my coat but I sneer at her and ask her what the fuck she wants.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, lots of lively fragments if you ask me. Maybe it reflects your hectic work life right now? [Don't listen to me, I can't interpret for beans. Not that you asked me to  :wink2: ]

----------


## Pancaka

lol at the terminator bit  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Wow, lots of lively fragments if you ask me. Maybe it reflects your hectic work life right now? [Don't listen to me, I can't interpret for beans. Not that you asked me to ]



it is a very good chance that you are right. My work life is really tiring me out at the min. 

LB your input is always much appreciated  :smiley: 






> lol at the terminator bit



he he I wish I could remember what he said cos I remember laughing so hard at it lol  ::D:

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 08 APRIL 20008*

Well I was very tired last night again but I had alright recall considering the fact its the middle of the working week

*FA*

I had a dream, cant remember what it was but I was filling in my DJ when mum comes in and says "well that will be a bit hard to read"  and I look at my DJ to see I have somehow drawn a flow chart from work! 

Annoyed I throw a green pen across the room and pick up a normal pen and start writing my dreams again.

*Fireworks and Niece*

I have been to school I dont recall what I was doing there only that I had collapsed to my knees? I am walking home and its dark out, I walk past a shop when I hear an explosion from a back lane. 

I go to investigate and see that they are fireworks, I see one fly into a chimney pot and it causes a fountain of sparks to erupt just like a volcano I think.

I notice it is my uncle A and my cousin A  who are setting them off. My Niece is there (I dont have one in real live nor is she actually my niece in the dream but just my cousins child) she comes toddling over and I pick her up.

I tell A that he must be proud and that she is getting big, I sit her on my knee and we watch the fireworks for a while then I pull funny faces at her and she starts giggling lol 
*
Thieves*

I am sitting in a car and have pulled over by a cash point, I see some people I used to know from school (chavs) walk by and I let them pass before getting out the car. 

I walk to the cash point and whilst I sift through my 20 debit cards and choose one my school "friends" come over  as I place my card in the machine and withdraw all but &#163;23. 

The machine starts piling up my money and I take the inch and a half thick wad of cash and quickly place it in my pocket. I hear my "friends" whispering about it.

At home I am lying on the sofa counting my cash, I have &#163;750.00 in fives and ten pound notes, whilst counting it I am planning my escape and wondering were I will run away to.

The chavs are there again and this time they are pointing a silver gun at me and he says "I am sorry mark but I am going to need to take that money" I reply "but its all I have! and no, your not sorry" he looks guilty but determined.

----------


## mark

lol I believe thats the first time since September last year I havent had a reply to a dream in here ha ha

*DREAMS FOR 09 APRIL 2008*

I only recall one dream form last night which is embarrassing and really vague 

*Fragment* 

I am sitting in my room and I am trying to masturbate but I cant get it up  so I give up. I am watching the TV when I suddenly realise that I have a school reunion in the morning but I cant for the life remember where it is. I pick up my phone and begin to search for the email which told me were it was.

I see mum walking by my room and I am over come by sheer panic as I worry she may have seen my ...fumblings   but she hasnt and I sigh my relieve. She tells me that the people who live down stairs are not sexy.

*RC Update*

I havent had time to do one of these for a long time.

Basically my RCing has gone to shambles, I am so preoccupied by learning Tax Credits stuff at work I havent had the memory to RC very often. Clearly my lucidity is affected but hey I think in a few weeks I should be back up

----------


## -TazeR-

> She tells me that the people who live down stairs are not sexy.



lolll xD  funny stuff

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 10 APRIL 2008*

Ha totally random dreams last night! 

*Asian girls/ Rejecting D*  :boogie: 

I am lying in a bed in what appears to be a communal sleeping room, there are beds all long both sides of the long and slightly dark room. At the foot of the bed are 2 asian girls one of whom is fairly good looking and there is another asian girl sitting on the floor next to my side of the bed, she is playing with something or maybe knitting.

Shaun is standing to the right of the bed and we are talking about different races and if we find them attractive "so mark what about Asians of Gypsie?" he asks "hell yeah! give me an asian lass anyday they are often very beautiful!" The good looking asian girl at the bottom of the bed smiles at me but I dont smile back I just look at her with no emotions.

I can see that she clearly wants me and is making loads of flirty comments and touching my leg, she randomly pulls the blanket off me and peeks into my shorts then starts running around singing a song about my dick which I find incredibly embarrassing!

Now the asian girl has turned into D and is naked doing some sexy dance at the bottom of my d=bed, she keeps telling me she wants to have sex with me. I debate it for a second "yeah your beautiful, you always were and yeah you have a great arse" I say with a laugh "but there is no way I would ever sleep with you, how could I I cant trust you at all". Suddenly she gets really annoyed and starts shouting at me for discriminating against disabled people and she says I just dont understand them (ha works diversity policy is now firmly ingrained into my mind! its even in my dreams! Dam  ::lol:: )

----------


## Pancaka

Remember anything about the lyrics of that song? lol. Nice one man. Hilarious.

----------


## Hiros

> - I am standing in a field with a few trees behind me and a doorway in the rocks to the left and in front of me. They are the only way to go but there are bees everywhere. They scare the shit out of me and I really begin to get worried.
> 
> I start running around and notice that the bee population doubles every few seconds, the buzzing is really loud now and I collapse to the floor.



Frak, bee dreams. How I hate them so. Although they're usually wasp dreams for me.





> I see mum walking by my room and I am over come by sheer panic as I worry she may have seen my ...fumblings   but she hasnt and I sigh my relieve. She tells me that the people who live down stairs are not sexy.



Whew. Sounds like a nightmare. Never had one of those, and don't wish too.  :tongue2: 





> I can see that she clearly wants me and is making loads of flirty comments and touching my leg, she randomly pulls the blanket off me and peeks into my shorts then starts running around singing a song about my dick which I find incredibly embarrassing!



 :laugh: 
I believe thats all that needs to be said about that one.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 11 APRIL 2008*

Well I had really good recall last night and I had a incredible and action packed lucid to 

*The Beach*

I am at a beach with my old manger and friend S, I am with a group of people maybe 8 of us and we are taking part in some kind of experiment or business venture. We are standing near a wall with alot of alcoves in it, S directs us there and tells us to pee into some paper cups. Everyone but me does this as I just cant pee with everyone around and watching.

Next we are directed onto the sand and advised to pour our pee on the sand then collect the wet sand, apparently this is gonna be used to produce coke which tastes like us and then the best selling coke will know that the person who made it tastes the best. 

I see that everyone has now gone down to the ocean and are messing about in the water, everyone except me and this girl who is sitting in an alcove. S points out that they are all nearly kissing each other and says to me "dont you want to be involved in that". I ask the girl if she wants to come in the ocean with me and offer my hand which she takes and we head down to the ocean. I notice I am wearing a white T Shirt (I dont have a white T-Shirt in real life) which is a bit strange.

Everyone is no longer in the water but  are trying to get in saying its to cold, me and this girl dive head first into the ocean which isnt at all cold. We swim about and play abit and because I am the only lad having any fun I am quickly surrounded by good looking girls who are sterotypical blond and big breasted (not exactly my type but hey they are practically naked) I notice that the girl I came down with (dark haired girl much more my type) has been excluded by the other girls.

I push them away seeing that they are trying to isolate her and I take her hand again and lead her off a bit so that my attention is on her and not the bitchy girls who were pushing her out. Next thing I know My friend C is trying to drown me! I manage to get up for a few breaths of air but he is much bigger then me so I dont have much of a choice but to drown  :Sad: .

*The Storm*

I am at my home (nothing like mine in real life) its a large open plan building with large glass windows all round the room and the house is located right on the coast. I have been setting up my PC on a desk  when I notice that its both dark and very stormy outside. I turn and look out the window on the far side of the room and see a line of yachts that are tied in a harbor, suddenly the power goes out and one of the boats vanishes as if it were some kind of hologram.

I look back out to the storm over the see and see that it stretches right across the horizon and the waves! they are massive and I am suddenly very afraid. Next I see that a storm surge of massive proportions is heading straight for my house.

*Mercenary*

I am some kind of mercenary and I am standing on the balcony on the 2nd floor of a large building, I check my weapons for ammo and see that I dont have much left. Putting my sniper rifle on my back I load my machine gun and quietly open the door to the house. Entering the room I see a few enemy troops who are in the process of raising their rifles to shoot me! I fire first and the noise is incredible.

Another troop enters the room and I shoot him in the chest but my gun is out of ammo, I switch to my sniper rifle. Running to some double doors I see more troops running towards me I take aim and take out a few troops then one who almost stabs me. Thats it I am out of ammo I run  to the dead men and pick up a uzi. 

I hear something clatter on the ground and see its a grenade which is issuing gas, I pick up the remains of a door and shield myself as the gas ignites and sends a wall of flame through the room. Once it disappears I see 2 more troops enter the room who I shoot with the uzi. There is no more ammo or weapons and I notice that a soldier has set up a machine gun at the other side of the room. Sneaking up on him I manage to break his neack in the ensuing struggle.

*Telekinesis, Space and Fighting Agents*

This was an incredible lucid! so vivid and real, I have never had such control and power in a dream before. I felt like a God!

I am walking down a street with a girl I dont recognize, stepping over something (not sure what) I am telling the girl I am with that the sky, in fact everything is so beautiful! "look at the colours! they almost look like they are glowing! really its so beautiful. Its almost like a .....dream!" Instantly lucid I fly a little way down the street, everything is incredibly vivid and beautiful. I land by the side of a cross roads and walk into the center of it. 

All the traffic has stopped and I rub my hands together as I walk over to a green 4x4 which has a load of girls in it. I wanna play around with TK for a bit so sylar style I flip my hand and the car goes flying high into the air and far down the street!! I can believe how much control I have over this dream and as I head over to another car I hear a crash as the car lands somewhere in the distance. At the second car I realize I dont even need to use my hands so concentrating on the car  I slowly raise it into the air and give it a small push, much to my surprise it blasts down the road crashing into buildings on the way! this is totally incredible! I feel so powerful!. I almost do the same to a DC but decide that would be cruel.

Still standing on the road I decide its time I eventually got into space, I lift off the ground slowly at first and as I rise the land opens up before me, I see the road I was on then I see houses and a large white building in the distance. Everything is glowing in the sun and it really is incredible!  I realise now that I am rising incredibly fast! faster then I have ever flown! I se a small amount of mist cloud my view then I realize I have just passed through a cloud  and I can see the entire continent below me and eventually I see the sky start to turn black.

I get to a point were I can just about see the entire world when everything goes black! not space black but utter nothingness! I start frantically rubbing my hands to stay in the dream and begin to decend again. My vision returns when I see I am hovering over a river next to a bridge, Flying along a little while I see who I think is neo from the matrix! looking close it turns out to be an Agent! Perfect! a chance to try lucid fighting!

I start closing in on the agent flying really fast, just as I approach I throw a kick which the agent dodges, he then tries to punch me but I start flying away. Looking back I can see he is chasing after me so I plant my foot in the ground and spring back towards him, he readies a punch and as I pass his fist I knee him in the face. Such is the force of the collision I feel his face collapse as my knee hits him.

Somehow I know that from behind a second agent is racing towards me and just as he lashes out I back flip over him, spring off the ground and manage, (somehow) with my foot, ram his head into the ground. We slide along a small distance and when I step off him I can see that he has left a crater behind!

Incredibly excited I walk towards a swing and I am just about to fly off when I wake up.

----------


## mark

> Remember anything about the lyrics of that song? lol. Nice one man. Hilarious.







> I believe thats all that needs to be said about that one.



ha ha ha another random dream lol 

and I only remember a few words of the sone. Something to do with bell end. Forskin etc etc lol

----------


## Caradon

Cool Lucid Mark! I loved how the beauty of the dream made you Lucid, that's happened to me a couple times. It's a great way for it to happen.

And I loved how you were throwing cars. You should have threw the DC as well lol. I'm going to have to remember to throw a car with TK. The first time ever used TK, I walked down the center of the road throwing cop cars that were coming after me in every direction. I've been wanting to try it again. great fun!

----------


## Hiros

> *Telekinesis, Space and Fighting Agents*



 ::o:   ::o: 
Holy Chocobo Wings! That was awesome!





> Still standing on the road I decide its time I eventually got into space, I lift off the ground slowly at first and as I rise the land opens up before me, I see the road I was on then I see houses and a large white building in the distance. Everything is glowing in the sun and it really is incredible!  I realise now that I am rising incredibly fast! faster then I have ever flown! I se a small amount of mist cloud my view then I realize I have just passed through a cloud  and I can see the entire continent below me and eventually I see the sky start to turn black.



Are you _trying_ to give me a stroke? Why must you torture me so?
The next ticket to space is mine!

Awesome work man.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 12 APRIL 2008*

No lucids last night and my recall was just ok but hey I am not to fussed. I have been trying to induce some vampires into my dreams and I got a small amount of success last night 

*Wamphyri!*

I wake up in a small alcove in a corridor, its quite dark I can tell but somehow I can see fine. I am rubbing my head because it is killing me when suddenly I see a movement! at first I think it is nothing or maybe just a shadow but I take my gun out anyway. I am just about to step out into the corridor when I see a vampire! 

Its just a thrall and so is not to fast or powerful and I manage to shoot it in the head before it gets to me. I follow the corridor along and step out into a garden surrounded by buildings on all sides. Its still bright out here as the sun hasnt set yet, I feel a little uncomfortable but that passes as I am distracted by screaming.

I see that a vampire, this time its not just a thrall but a great vampire...wamphyri! She or it is ripping someones throat out! its not a nice sight and I see that she is all wrinkled with grey skin and lank hair, her eyes are crimson. She makes her escape from the place sticking to the shadows. I follow a gourp of people who are determined to kill the vampire scum...

.. I am standing on the top of waterfall, everyone I am with has climbed down. I am looking across the land below, everyone is down there carrying torches so I know it should be dark but its not in fact I can see better then I ever could before. Then it hits me! I have been bitten or maybe I was taken over by a vampire egg! but whatever I am slowly transforming into wamphyri! I jump the 30 + feet to the floor of the cliff with no ill effects and people look scared of me.
*
Assassinating My Family*

I am sneaking up on my aunties house, I load my gun and ready it for use. I sart up the stairs and I see my cousins F and A coming down the stairs! I shoot before they can react to me and run back out the house and hide behind a car. Waiting in ambush I see that F and A are unharmed and so I shoot at them again but they are still unharmed! 

I see my uncle I coming along the street, he is carrying a shot gun and is readying to shoot me.  I quickly pull a sniper rifle off my back and aim and fire at him, I can see that it clearly has hit because there is a hole through his neck! but he is still coming at me! WTF!! I run further up the street and pull out an assault rifle and slap a clip into it aim and fire! still nothing.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 13 APRIL 2008*

Oh dam! another night of illegible scrawl in my DJ! as a result my dreams will be vague
*
Fragment - Labyrinth Monster*

I am walking along a dark street and I see the child killing creature from Pans Labyrinth (see vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9YD2PFF31E). Next there are some girls who are asking me something and getting increasingly angry at me! after a while of being bitched at I shout at them to be quite!

*Fragment - Flood*

I am on a ship made of silver with silk sails, it is being steered by a pirate over the now flooded london streets. We are looking for some kind of treasure.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 14 APRIL 2008*

Well my recall is a bit poor again lol dam I cant wait to finish my training at work so I can start RCing and getting back into the swing of things.

*Porn Cave and The Tribe*

I am lying in my room flipping through porn channels on shy, I come across one were there is a girl involved in a gang bang and I watch for a while. It is interrupted alot by a choice system asking things like "if you want her done harder press 1, if you want her to change partner press 2" (dam work even infiltrates my sex dreams ha ha) I get sick of it and flip to another channel.

I realize that the channels I am flipping through are not on a TV but on the ceiling of a dark cave and I am looking up at the cave roof. Confused for a second and wounder what the hell is going on I decide I best get out of the cave. walking along I see that the channel search bar on the roof has now changed to loads of small picture the size of A4 paper. 

I pick one off the wall and see that it is a picture of a water fall but the picture is moving and I think its a beautiful picture especially when a rainbow forms in the mist of the waterfall. I exit the cave into an aboriginal village, a voice tells me that I should fake a limp so the natives think I am weak and dont attack me.

I am escorted out the village and I climb under a wall to escape the village, I start to run and I hear an uproar and turn to see that the aboriginals are chasing me with spears. I hide being a corner and let them pass stealing a spear as the pass, I then throw the spear at the tribe in the hopes of injuring one so I can escape with out dying.

----------


## mark

*DREAMS FOR 15 APRIL 2008*

Well my recall is not to good again, only one dream to report. Its ok though because I am getting much better at work so I can start to concentrate on my dreams and lucidity again soon 

*Jealousy* 

I am at work training with 2 people I work with D and K, we go on a break and head outside. Some how we are holograms (dont have a clue how I just know we were). Outside its really misty and cold and we stop by a wall to talk a while, K is looking really nice and I fell attracted to her alot. Next thing I know her and D are kissing! I cant believe it and I feel very bad about this.

For a moment I am sad the I feel very jealous that she chose D over me and I tell myself that he is clearly better looking then me so why should I expect anything else? I feel better about this. Now that my jealousy has died down I am suddenly angry with D after all he has a wife! Pissed off at the situation I leave and get on a bus.

The mist is really bad and I can also see its raining I am suddenly aware that I am dreaming and I tell the driver to stop the bus. Getting off I am standing on the top of a steep cliff but before I can do anything I wake up

----------


## mark

> Cool Lucid Mark! I loved how the beauty of the dream made you Lucid, that's happened to me a couple times. It's a great way for it to happen.
> 
> And I loved how you were throwing cars. You should have threw the DC as well lol. I'm going to have to remember to throw a car with TK. The first time ever used TK, I walked down the center of the road throwing cop cars that were coming after me in every direction. I've been wanting to try it again. great fun!



yeah thats something special about dreams sometimes they are just too beautiful to be real lol 

haha ha mate I came close to throwing that DC lol its cool to be able to throw stuff like that isnt it  :smiley: 





> Holy Chocobo Wings! That was awesome!
> 
> 
> Are you _trying_ to give me a stroke? Why must you torture me so?
> The next ticket to space is mine!
> 
> Awesome work man.



hehe thanks alot mate  :smiley:  I really appreciate it. I hope you can get into space I have been trying to do it for ages but just have not managed it, I would love to read your attempts.

----------

